# DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

Wir haben inzwischen den Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages vorliegen.

Wir werden nachfragen, ob wir den veröffentlichen dürfen oder müssen sehen, in wie weit wir das im Ernstfall ohne Genehmigung veröffentlichen dürfen.

Ebenso liegt eine Erklärung des DAV-Präsidenten Günter Markstein zum Verschmelzungsvertrag vor, auch da werden wir fragen, ob der veröffentlicht werden kann.

Das "durchackern" des Vertrages sowie die Beurteilung wird natürlich seine Zeit dauern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

*PS:
Der nächste wichtige Termin ist der 5. November diesen Jahres.*

Da tagt der DAV-Verbandsausschuss, um über den Umgang mit dem Verschmelzungsvertrag zu beraten.

*Wer sich als DAV-Angler also nicht einfach vom VDSF übernehmen lassen will *(der DAFV ist nichts anderes als der VDSF mit neuem Namen, sogar die ominöse VDSF-GmbH soll in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt werden, das alte VDSF-Verbandsblatt "Fischwaid" wird auch das Verbandsblatt des DAFV, der VDSF wird als "übernehmender Verein" im Vertrag tituliert), sollte also bis zu diesem Termin bei seinen Funktionären vorstellig werden.

Vor allem auch, da - wie wir schon befürchtet haben - trotz des öffentlichen Versprechens von Günter Markstein uns gegenüber weder in Satzung noch im Verschmelzungsvertrag angelpolitische Ziele oder Grundlinien festgelegt wurden.

Und ab 2017 kann der VDSF mit seinen Mehrheiten eh wieder wieder alleine bestimmen, wurde ja da nur bis dahin als Beruhigungspille für den "übertragenden Verein" (=DAV, da der ja sein Vermögen dem VDSF überträgt) der jetzige Satzungsentwurf festgeschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Manche Vereine leisten tatsächlich tolle Arbeit und informieren ihre Mitglieder rechtzeitig und umfassend.

*Ein großes Lob daher an den Muldenfischer Zwickau e.V..*

Und ein Dank für die schnelle Info an uns, dass das bei euch schon online ist.

*KLASSE!!*

*Das Schreiben von Günter Markstein:*
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/OffenerBrief130911Markst.pdf

*Der Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf:*
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Verschmelzungsvertrag.pdf

*Der Satzungsentwurf*:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/SatzungsentwurfDAV_VDSF.pdf


----------



## Gemini (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Anlage 1, die geänderte Satzung, wäre jetzt noch interessant


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Der Verschmelzungsvertrag selbst ist ein Standardpamphlet. Die zukünftige Satzung ist das einzig interessante.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Hallo zusammen,

das gibt's wohl auch nur in BRD.

Ein gleichberechtigter Zusammenschluss,

bei dem einer überträgt und einer übernimmt.

Ich peile das echt nicht.

Hoffentlich passiert dies nicht wirklich.

Bitte an alle DAVler.

Lasst euch nicht verarschen.

Gruß 

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Der Verschmelzungsvertrag selbst ist ein Standardpamphlet. Die zukünftige Satzung ist das einzig interessante.



Das sehe ich anders, denn der Vertrag ist entscheidend für die erste Stimmgewichtung im neuen Verband.
... und die Satzung lade ich gerade hoch.

Es wird Zeit das wir den Ar... hochkriegen |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



> Bitte an alle DAVler.
> 
> Lasst euch nicht verarschen.


Gabs das nicht schon mal, dass Ideale für Bananen verkauft wurden?



> Es wird Zeit das wir den Ar... hochkriegen


Das können aber nur im DAV organiserte Angler, im VDSF wird eh nur blind abgenickt - und von den DAV-Funktionäören inzwischen scheinbar auch unter Aufgabe aller angelpolitischen Ideale, die man bisher - inzwischen muss man wohl sagen alibimäßig - vor sich hergetragen hat...

*Hier nochmal der Bericht bei uns, in dem Günter Markstein versprochen hat, dass ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze keine Fusion kommen würde:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

Und davon ist weder im Satzungsentwurf noch im Verschmelzungsvertrag irgendwas zu lesen.

*Also ein klarer Verrat an der Sache der Angler.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, denn der Vertrag ist entscheidend für die erste Stimmgewichtung im neuen Verband.
> ... und die Satzung lade ich gerade hoch.
> 
> Es wird Zeit das wir den Ar... hochkriegen |wavey:



Absolut richtig. Wird diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag zugestimmt, ist die Satzung nur noch Makulatur.

Der Ar... hängt schon in der Scheixxe, da nutzt abputzen nix mehr, der muss da raus. Jetzt, Sofort.


----------



## volkerm (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Ist eine Übernahme, wie befürchtet.
Verbessert mich, habe es nur überflogen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge: wo steht was über die Stimmgewichtung? Ernsthaft jetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



> Ist eine Übernahme, wie befürchtet.


Ist so richtig, steht auch so klar drin:
Der DAFV ist nichts anderes als der VDSF mit neuem Namen, sogar die ominöse VDSF-GmbH soll in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt werden, das alte VDSF-Verbandsblatt "Fischwaid" wird auch das Verbandsblatt des DAFV, der VDSF wird als "übernehmender Verein" im Vertrag tituliert.

Und ab 2017 kann der VDSF mit seinen Mehrheiten eh wieder wieder alleine bestimmen, wurde ja da nur bis dahin als Beruhigungspille für den "übertragenden Verein" (=DAV, da der ja sein Vermögen dem VDSF überträgt) der jetzige Satzungsentwurf festgeschrieben.


----------



## angler1996 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge: wo steht was über die Stimmgewichtung? Ernsthaft jetzt.


 
durch die Regelung der Postenverteilung


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Hier nochmal der Bericht bei uns, in dem Günter Markstein versprochen hat, dass ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze keine Fusion kommen würde:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

Wenn das Versprechen jetzt auch schon gebrochen wurde, glaubt ihr wirklich an eine gute Zukunft eurer Gewässerpools - auch das wird euch ja "versprochen"?

Mal sehen, wann ihr aufwacht, früh genug, oder ob ihr erst wieder jammert, wenns zu spät ist....


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Sagt mir bitte, das Paragraph 21 kein Freifahrtschein für Mohnert ist.

Bitte.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

PS:
Wir haben jedenfalls unser Versprechen aus diesem Bericht gehalten:


			
				Red. schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig persönlicher Sympathien werden wir aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch immer alles öffentlich machen, was wir an Kritikpunkten sehen, gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit den Gefahren und vor allem Chancen einer Fusion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



> Sagt mir bitte, das Paragraph 21 kein Freifahrtschein für Mohnert ist.
> 
> Bitte.


Was sonst?


----------



## Blauzahn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Wie gewünscht hier nun der Satzungsentwurf

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/SatzungsentwurfDAV_VDSF.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Habe ich auch schon vorne gleich mit eingefügt, herzlichen Dank!!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Hallo noch mal.

Wenn Paragraph 21 das ist was ich daraus lese,
würde ich sagen, der letzte macht das Licht aus.

Das kann ich mit meinem Demokratieverständnis nicht vereinbaren.

Also Mohnert oder wie immer du heissen magst.

Wenn du aus der BRD ein Land von Bananbiegern machen möchtest.

Ich bin raus, sobald für diese Satzung von mir Geld verlangt wird.

Es ist wirklich nicht mehr wahr, was in einer Demokratie möglich ist.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Es muss ja kein Landesverband in diesen VDSF mit neuem Namen eintreten..

Macht halt eueren Funktionären Druck und setzt das Geld lieber für euch selber ein....

Es finden sich sicher auch im jetzigen VDSF Landesverbände, die lieber eine venünftige angelpolitische Grundlinie wollen als den VDSF mit neuem Namen.

Setzt euer Geld lieber dafür ein, mit denen zusammen was zu machen, als diesen VDSF mit neuem Namen mitzufinanzieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Es muss auch kein Verein in einem Landesverband bleiben und darüber diesen VDSF mit neuem Namen mitfinanzieren.

Alles was euch die Verbände bislang beschert haben, kriegt ihr woanders preiswerter......


----------



## Blauzahn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

21:15 Uhr 
6:7
Man wird wach


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

hääääh????


----------



## Blauzahn (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hääääh????



Stell dich nicht so an....

*6 Member und 7 Gäste* 
um "viertelnachneun"

oder was hast du nicht verstanden :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

grins - sorry, guck nebenher Fussball..
Dann warte mal auf unseren Kommentar zu der Chose...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Hallo Blauzahn,

ich hätte auch lieber Revolution.

Aber nach nen harten Tag auf der Elektrotechnik Dortmund fällt es schwer.

Ich schaue mir das am WE noch mal an.


Wenn Mohnert das schafft, was er da angeleiert hat,
glaube ich nichts mehr in diesem Land.

Es passieren Dinge, da meint Mann, man wäre in nem schlechten Film.

Mein neuer Schlachtruf: Kein Geld für Hobbydiktatoren.

Lybien schafft ab, wir schaffen an.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Dann wehrt euch - wir können nur informieren, wehren müsst ihr euch selber...


----------



## gründler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Die Versklavung hat begonnen,eigenständiges Denken Handeln....ist in der BRD GMBH nicht erwünscht.

VDSF teil 2,oder auch mitte der 80er Jaahre wird gerade zum 2.ten mal eingeläutet.

lg


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Gründler,

hörst du die Todesglocke?

Mal wieder ernsthaft.

Hoffentlich hält sich der Thread lange oben.

Das die nächsten Tage möglichst viele informiert werden.

Wie immer.

Die Hoffnung hält und lebendig.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## ivo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Der DAV wird nun endgültig übernommen! Den mit dem Beitritt bleiben alle Regelungen des VDSF erhalten! Sie sind damit auch für die DAV-LV verbindlich. Die das immer noch nach besten Kräften leugnen! Das ist nichts anderes als Einmischung in die LV. Es wird einfach nichts umgesetzt! Es bleiben 2 Geschäftsstellen = doppelte Kosten! Wo ist da ne Optimierung? Wozu brauchen die ne GmbH? Wo ist das Positionspapier des DAV geblieben? Es wird überhaupt nichts zum Gewässerfonds gesagt! Wer wird Präsident = nicht geklärt!

Hier wird keine Verbesserung geschaffen sondern eine Verschlimmbesserung! Mehr Bürokratie, ein Haufen Geldverschwendung und nichts aber auch gar nichts zur Verbandspolitischen Ausrichtung! Der liberale DAV wird so leise als möglich abgeräumt! 
Ich bin echt sauer auf meine Funktionäre. Aber das wissen die auch.


----------



## volkerm (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Nach meiner Erfahrung wird man erdulden.
Schaut doch das hier an.
Wie viele hängen sich rein?
Gründler, Du, ich, die Redaktion, noch zwei, drei.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## ivo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Erdulden muss mein Präsident mich. Hab auch schon nen Spitznamen bekommen. Bin halt etwas unbequem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Das wars dann wohl mit/für den DAV. Ich habe meine Konsequenzen aus der ganzen Geschichte schon gezogen. Wenn es zu dieser Übernahme kommt, und ganz danach sieht es ja i.M. aus, werde ich aus meinem Verein austreten. Ich sehe nicht ein da sich für diesen Verband der dann da entsteht auch noch bezahle. 
Zum Glück bin ich auf keinen Verein/Verband angewiesen um hier bei mir zum angeln gehen zu können.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Stuffel and all


Ich bleibe weiterhin im Verband/Verein allein um "unruhe" zu stiften.

ABER ich Sch..auf ihr Rückwurfverbot ich Schei..auf ihr Setzkescherverbot ich Sche...auf alle ihre dummen bekloppten Regeln und Verbote,und wenn mich wer Anzeigt..etc. geh ich bis zur letzten Instanz auch wenn ich verliere.

Lieber stehend sterben,als kniend leben.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Jose (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

hab noch nicht alles gelesen, helft mir also bitte:

*steht da irgendwo auch  was von "blühenden landschaften"? *


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



Jose schrieb:


> *steht da irgendwo auch  was von "blühenden landschaften"? *



Sowas in der Art kommt bestimmt noch. Der Wortlaut könnte etwa dieser sein: "Es wird sich für niemanden etwas ändern." |clown:


----------



## volkerm (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Nee Stuffel,

es wird sich für niemanden etwas zum besseren ändern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Doch doch, es wird Gruppierungen geben für die sich nichts ändert oder die aus der ganzen Sache sogar mit "Profit" hervorgehen.

Du hast aber Recht, die Angler des DAV werden es nicht sein.


----------



## volkerm (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Ich denke auch, dass sich vergütungsseitig einiges für die  unterschreibenden Herren zum Guten wandeln wird.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Es wird sich für niemanden etwas ändern. |clown:


 

Ne den haben sie ja schon mitte der 80er benutzt,nun müssen sich was neues einfallen lassen auf diesen alten Satz fallen die meisten ja nicht mehr rein.

Ps: Es wird echt zeit für nen neuen* Angler*-Verband der das gibt/hält was er verspricht,einen der völlig neu aus dem Boden wächst und zu seinen Mitgliedern steht,und nicht so wie jetzt nur Diktiert.

PPs: Jedes System/Volk...hatte ihren höhepunkt,meist waren es Könige Herscher...etc.die Bauern Bewohner Versklavten ausbeuteten...usw.Aber jedes System dieser art ist elendig gefallen,und so wird auch unser System irgendwann in Zukunft fallen,spätestens dann wenn der Dumme Bauer/Volk vor der Burg steht und begriffen hat was gespielt wird,nur bringt er diesmal nicht die Ernte und Waren,sondern Sense Gabel und Spaten mit.

lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Letzter Absatz von Marksteins Schreiben:
_
Bei allen Bedenken die Sie haben, vergessen Sie nicht, dass die Souveränität der Landesverbände und der Spezialverbände nicht angetastet werden. Damit unterliegt auch der Gewässerfond voll der Verantwortung der Landesverbände._


Manches kommt einem so verdammt bekannt vor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h1KD1N_G08


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



> *Bei allen Bedenken die Sie haben*, vergessen Sie nicht, dass die Souveränität der Landesverbände und der Spezialverbände nicht angetastet werden. Damit unterliegt auch der Gewässerfond voll der Verantwortung der Landesverbände.


Ich habe schwerste Bedenken, eben gerade  weil Günter Markstein und damit der DAV-Bund schon mal gelogen hat bezüglich der Fusion.

Hier nochmal der Bericht bei uns, in dem Günter Markstein versprochen hat, dass ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze keine Fusion kommen würde:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

*Wenn das Versprechen jetzt auch schon gebrochen wurde, glaubt ihr wirklich an eine gute Zukunft eurer Gewässerpools - auch das wird euch ja "versprochen"?*

Mal sehen, wann ihr aufwacht, früh genug, oder ob ihr erst wieder jammert, wenns zu spät ist.... 

*Ausserdem ist es keine gleichberechtigte Fusion, sondern nur die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF:*
Der DAFV ist nichts anderes als der VDSF mit neuem Namen, sogar die ominöse VDSF-GmbH soll in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt werden, das alte VDSF-Verbandsblatt "Fischwaid" wird auch das Verbandsblatt des DAFV, der VDSF wird als "übernehmender Verein" im Vertrag tituliert.

Und ab 2017 kann der VDSF mit seinen Mehrheiten eh wieder wieder alleine bestimmen, wurde ja da nur bis dahin als Beruhigungspille für den "übertragenden Verein" (=DAV, da der ja sein Vermögen dem VDSF überträgt) der jetzige Satzungsentwurf festgeschrieben. 

Das alles ist also eine reine Verarschung all derer, die wirklich auf das gesetzt haben, was der DAV versprochen hatte.

*Wenn sich das die Landesverbände und Funktionäre des DAV gefallen lassen, sind sie keinen Deut besser als die Abnicker im VDSF.*

Am 5. November soll der Verbandsausschuss des DAV tagen - da bin ich dann mal gespannt, ob da genauso "einstimmig" abgestimmt werden wird wie im VDSF auch....

*Oder ob sich wenigstens in einem DAV-Landesverband ein Funktionär findet, der sich traut, das Maul aufzumachen und für eine klare angelpolitische Grundlinie, für das festschreiben der angelpolitischen Grundsätze und die Klärung der Vertragsverhältnisse z. B. bei der ominösen VDSF-GmbH kämpft *(offenlegen aller Verträge, offenlegen aller Geldflüsse, was verdienen die Geschäftsführer, woher kommen die großen Gewinnvorträge bei vergleichsweise geringem Umsatz etc.).


*Wer sich als DAV-Angler also nicht einfach vom VDSF übernehmen lassen will *(der DAFV ist nichts anderes als der VDSF mit neuem Namen, sogar die ominöse VDSF-GmbH soll in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt werden, das alte VDSF-Verbandsblatt "Fischwaid" wird auch das Verbandsblatt des DAFV, der VDSF wird als "übernehmender Verein" im Vertrag tituliert), *sollte also bis zu diesem Termin bei seinen Funktionären vorstellig werden.*

Und kann ja die oben genannten Fragen stellen, welche die Landesverbandsfunktionäre dann dem Bundesverband zur Beantwortung vorlegen müssen.

PS:
*Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Peter Mohnert und den VDSF:*
Es wurde geschickt geschafft, den DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg aus dem DAV zu brechen und zusammen mit dem anglerfeindlichen VDSF-Landesverband in Bayern konnte man auch den Thüringer VDSF-Landesverband, der überhaupt nicht kapiert was läuft, dazu bringen, dem DAV-Bund so viel Druck zu machen, dass sie jetzt komplett aufgegeben haben und sich praktisch ohne Gegenwehr und vor allem ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze und allem, was vorher den Anglern vom DAV versprochen wurde, übernehmen lassen.
*Und da im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Absprache, dass weder Mohnert noch Markstein Präsident des zukünftigen Verbandes sein sollen, kann Peter Mohnert jetzt wieder Präsident werden, da für den Posten des Präsidenten ein Vorschlagsrecht besteht, Peter Mohnert gewisslich von einem VDSF-Jünger vorgeschlagen wird und dann mit der VDSF-Mehrheit auch gewählt wird - Ein Schelm, er Böses dabei denkt*.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

PS:
Mit diesem jetzigen Ergebnis von Satzungsentwurf und Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf hätte man sich auch viel Zeit und Geld sparen können, indem der DAV-Bund gleich gesagt hätte:
*Wir akzeptieren alles, was vom VDSF kommt und treten bedingungslos bei euch ein.....*


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Nun verteufelt nicht gleich alle, die gestern Abend nicht am Rechner saßen und ihren Senf dazu gaben. Manche mussten zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch schon schlafen.
Ich gebe aber der geäußerten Befürchtung recht, dass sich leider gottes die schweigende Mehrheit dafür nicht genug interessiert und dazu schweigen wird, alles über sich ergehen lassen wird. Die schmerzliche Realität spüren sie dann erst zu spät.
Die Frage stellt sich für mich nur, wie und in welcher Form kann ich mich als Einzelner wirksam wehren, da man ja leider die Masse nicht erreicht?
Bleib mir auch nur aus Protest der Austritt aus dem DAV, in dem ich mich bisher gut aufgehoben und vertreten  fühlte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



> Die Frage stellt sich für mich nur, wie und in welcher Form kann ich mich als Einzelner wirksam wehren, da man ja leider die Masse nicht erreicht?


So, wie oben schon beschrieben:


> Wer sich als DAV-Angler also nicht einfach vom VDSF übernehmen lassen will (der DAFV ist nichts anderes als der VDSF mit neuem Namen, sogar die ominöse VDSF-GmbH soll in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt werden, das alte VDSF-Verbandsblatt "Fischwaid" wird auch das Verbandsblatt des DAFV, der VDSF wird als "übernehmender Verein" im Vertrag tituliert), *sollte also bis zu diesem Termin bei seinen Funktionären vorstellig werden.*
> Und kann ja die oben genannten Fragen stellen, welche die Landesverbandsfunktionäre dann dem Bundesverband zur Beantwortung vorlegen müssen.



Und indem Du möäglichst viele andere davon überzeugst, das auch zu tun.

Die Infos aushängen in jedem Angelladen und in jedern Verein, den man kennt, dass der DAV nun bedingungslos kapituliert hat und sich übernehmen lassen will vom VDSF, der als einziges Zugeständnis den Namen ändert in DAFV.

Und dass man nicht will, dass die Funktionäre in den Landes- und Regionalverbänden des DAV dem zustimmen.

Wer sich da jetzt als DAV-Angler nicht wehrt, darf nachher weder über einen Präsidenten Mohnert jammern, noch über Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Wertungsangelverbote, Totschlagebote, noch darüber, dass die Gewässerpools zur Disposition stehen werden.

Der DAV hat ja schon seine Versprechen gebrochen bezüglich der Fusion, warum sollte er es nicht ein weiteres Mal tun?

Nur wenn angepolitische Grundsätze festgeschrieben werden, kann man dem entgegenwirken.

Dazu haben wir ja auch schon ALLE VDSF- und DAV-Verbänmde angeschrieben ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225792 ), es wundert sicher niemand, dass weder von einem VDSF- noch einem DAV-Verband irgendeine Antwort kam.

Auich hier zeigt sich, dass der DAV inzwischen wirklich um kein Stück besser als der VDSF ist. 
Weder was Information oder öffentliche Diskussion, noch was das Demokratieverständnis angeht.


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Danke Thomas, das sind auch die Möglichkeiten, welche mir spontan so einfallen. Ich werde dies auch versuchen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass die Masse sich grundsätzlich nur für's angeln interessiert, die "lästige" Vereinspolitik den wenigen Funktionären überlässt, Nach dem Motto "Die machen das schon". Aufgewacht wird erst, wenn man die bitteren Konsequenzen spürt. Aber auch diese Haltung wurde ja hier schon genug angesorochen.
Ich werde nachher auf dem Heimweg gleich mal bei meinem gutfrequentierten Angelhändler reinschauen und vorsprechen.


----------



## Blauzahn (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Bleib mir auch nur aus Protest der Austritt aus dem DAV, in dem ich mich bisher gut aufgehoben und vertreten  fühlte?



Bis 20.12. hast du Zeit deine Einwände an den Bundesverband zu senden.
Nutze auch du die Möglichkeit.
Das Postfach muß überquellen.

*Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. (DAV)*
Weißenseer Weg 110
10369 Berlin
Telefon: (030) 97 10 43 79
Telefax: (030) 97 10 43 89
E-Mail: info@anglerverband.com

Austritt bringt nichts, das ist genauso schlecht wie alles über sich ergehen zu lassen.

Gruß
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Angler ihren Arsxx hochkriegen, das wäre das erste Mal - nur nachher wird wieder gejammert werden, wenn das Kind dann in den Brunnen gefallen ist.

Gerade deswegen ist es aber so wichtig, dass diese Informationen möglichst weit gestreut und verbreitet werden - vielleicht wacht doch der eine oder andere früh genug auf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

PS:
Es ist auch bezeichnend, dass weder vom VDSF noch DAV auf deren Seiten irgend etwas über den Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf oder den Satzungsentwurf zu lesen ist.

Gäbe es nicht Vereine wie den Muldenfischer Zwickau e.V.., der auf seinen Seiten diese Dokumente veröffentlicht, hätten nachher die Bundesverbände wieder behaupten können:
"es waren doch alle informiert, wir haben das weitergegeben, wenn das die Landesverbände nicht weitergeben, ist es doch nicht unsere Schuld..."

Formaldemokratisch dann wie üblich alles einwandfrei- In der Praxis zeigt das wieder einmal nur mehr, dass nun der DAV auf die gleiche Linie eingeschwenkt ist wie der VDSF, wie ja von Peter Mohnert in seinem Brief an Günter Markstein gefordert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014



			
				Peter Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.


*Alles von oben nach unten durchdrücken, mit möglichst wenig Information und am besten ohne jede Diskussion.*

Und das gepaart mit dem engen Zeitrahmen, auch dabei hat der DAV-Bund bzw. Günter Markstein gelogen, der klar versprochen hat, dass es keinen Zeitdruck geben dürfe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

Eine Schande..............


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*

Das Problem an diesen Basisdemokratischen Vorgängen ist, dass die Basis selbst viel zu wenig daran interessiert ist, viel zu wenig Anteil daran nimmt. Die Meisten wissen überhaupt nicht richtig, was da vor sich geht. Das wird dann von „Oben“ auch ausgenutzt, nicht gründlich genug informiert und aufgeklärt. In Gegenteil, es wird beschwichtigt, herunter gespielt und abgewiegelt. Zum Teil gilt diese Praxis auch für die Verbände des DAV.
Dazu kommt dann das Desinteresse eines Großteils der Mitglieder. Ich sehe doch die Beteiligung unserer wenigen Mitgliederversammlungen im Jahr. Die Diskussion nutzen nur wenige. 
Seht doch selbst, wie viele Boardies  sich hier zu Wort melden. Meine meisten Informationen über den Hergang der Fosionsgepräche habe ich von hier. 

Also ich sehe für die Zukunft schwarz. Die Mehrzahl weckt erst auf, wenn es zu spät ist. Ich werde mich aber trotzdem mit meinen Mitteln zur Wehr setzten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



> Also ich sehe für die Zukunft schwarz. Die Mehrzahl weckt erst auf, wenn es zu spät ist. Ich werde mich aber trotzdem mit meinen Mitteln zur Wehr setzten.


Dito......


----------



## hans albers (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

moin,

da ich keine lust habe in zukunft 200 ,- eruo
für ne karte mit nachtangelverbot an kanal x
und weitere 100 ,- euro für die ostseekarte oder see x zb.
zu latzen...
(denn das wird kommen, wenn so fusioniert wird)

werde ich ich mich auch mal informieren bei meinem
(kleinen) verein/angelladen zwecks gemeinsamer aktionen..

mhh.. 
warum müssen so tolle eigenschaften wie die gewässer fonds
zb. hier in berlin/brandenburg geopfert werden..?

wozu überhaupt ne fusion.. was bringt das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Vorabveröffentlicung Magazin, Ausgabe Oktober
*Die Zusammenfassung der Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF
Kommentar zum jetzigen Stand*​Mit vorliegen des Satzungsentwurfes sowie des Entwurfes des Verschmelzungsvertrages wird nun  eines klar:
*Mit Annahme dieser Satzung und des Vertrages gibt der DAV praktisch alle seine angelpolitischen Grundlinien auf und tritt mehr oder weniger bedingungslos zum VDSF über . *

Dessen einziges Zugeständnis letztlich eine neue Firmierung ist, dass der VDSF nämlich dann zukünftig DAFV heissen soll.

Dabei machen beide jetzige Präsidenten einen sowohl inkompetenten wie beinahe schon tragigkomisch zu nennenden Eindruck.

Postuliert Peter Mohnert noch in seinem Brief an Günter Markstein, dass der DAV genauso wie der VDSF gefälligst seine Beschlüsse aus Präsidium und Verbandsaussschuss durchdrücken soll, da diese ja „de facto“ das jeweils höchste Gremium seien in den beiden Verbänden, hat er nun selber – getrieben von den Landeverbänden, alle bisherigen Beschlüsse zur Satzung zurücknehmen müssen. Wäre  eigentlich witzig, wenn das nicht das Selbstverständnis solcher Funktionäre so klar beleuchten würde.

Auch wenn Peter Mohnert meint, „de facto“ wäre Präsidium und Verbandausschuss das höchste Gremium, ist das laut Satzung eben immer noch die Mitgliederversammlung.

Und bei Günter Markstein sieht das auch nicht besser aus.
Während er in einem Interview mit uns noch versprochen hat – was ja auch so veröffentlicht wurde – dass es weder einen Zeitdruck bei Fusionsverhandlungen geben würde, noch dass der DAV fusionieren würde, wenn nicht angelpolitische Ziele und Grundlagen festgeschrieben werden würden:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

*Fakt ist aber, dass beide Versprechen gebrochen wurden. *

Es wurde dem Zeitplan des VDSF zugestimmt, obwohl der klar viel zu kurz für die Information aller Angler und erst recht für eine Diskussion ist. Da hat sich Günter Markstein wohl der Devise von Peter Mohnert angeschlossen, dass er de facto das höchste Gremium sei und damit – politikergleich – auch locker behaupten könnte, „Was geht mich mein Geschwätz von gestern an..“..

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass es eben in keinster Weise um eine Fusion geht, sondern ganz klar um die Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF. Insofern hätte Günter Markstein nicht einmal gelogen – Denn er hat ja nur bei einer Fusion versprochen, angelpolitische Ziele festschreiben zu lassen und sich keinem Zeitdruck zu unterwerfen.

*Den Beweis dafür liefert der vorliegende Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages:*
Der DAFV ist nichts anderes als der VDSF mit neuem Namen, sogar die ominöse VDSF-GmbH soll in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt werden, das alte VDSF-Verbandsblatt "Fischwaid" wird auch das Verbandsblatt des DAFV, der VDSF wird als "übernehmender Verein" im Vertrag tituliert.

Und ab 2017 kann der VDSF mit seinen Mehrheiten eh wieder alleine bestimmen, wurde ja da nur bis dahin als Beruhigungspille für den "übertragenden Verein" (=DAV, da der ja sein Vermögen dem VDSF überträgt) der jetzige Satzungsentwurf festgeschrieben. 

Dass der DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg das alles angeschoben hat, ohne vorher seine Mitglieder zu befragen und damit satzungswidrig handelte – da steht ausdrücklich drin, dass der brandenburgische Landesverband Mitglied des DAV sei – das zeigt nur, dass der DAV-Brandenburg genauso wie nachfolgend nun de DAV-Bund auf dem besten Weg zu den „guten VDSF-Traditionen“ ist:
*Alles möglichst ohne Information und Diskussion der Angler aus den Mitgliedsvereinen in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln und dann durchdrücken von oben nach unten.*

Dass damit gerade der größte Landesverband des DAV dessen Grundsätze verrät und nicht zuletzt damit den DAV zerschossen hat, können sich die jetzigen Verantwortlichen in Brandenburg auf ihre Fahnen schreiben – Glückwunsch, meine Herren!!

Dass der anglerfeindliche VDSF-Landesverband aus Bayern – der nach wie vor das Abknüppelgebot befürwortet und damit sowohl gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst wie auch die Angler zu reinen Fleischmachern degradiert – es geschickt angestellt hat, den DAV-Brandenburg hinters Licht zu führen und die ahnungslosen Thüringer aus dem dortigen VDSF-Landesverband (TLAV), die jede Gelegenheit nutzen, um zu einem einheitlichen Verband zu kommen, weil sie landespolitisch so unter Druck stehen auf seine Seite zu bekommen, zeigt nur wieder einmal, dass es hier nie um die Angler ging, sondern um das übliche Spiel um Macht, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten.

*Dass auf diese Weise auch all die Fragen und Vorgänge rund um die ominöse VDSF-GmbH nun stillschweigend unter den Tisch gekehrt werden können, wird sicherlich auch einigen Funktonären recht sein*. 

Eigentlich sollten da ja im Vorfeld alle Fragen bezüglich offenlegen aller Verträge, offenlegen aller Geldflüsse, was verdienen die Geschäftsführer, woher kommen die großen Gewinnvorträge bei vergleichsweise geringem Umsatz etc., geregelt sein.

Da es nun eine reine Übernahme gibt, wird es wohl weiterhin dabei bleiben, dass niemand groß etwas davon erfahren wird, was da alles läuft.

*Auch die Verteilung der Posten wurde geschickt geregelt, um dem DAV eine Beruhigungspille hinzuwerfen:*
Im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Absprache, dass weder Mohnert noch Markstein Präsident des zukünftigen Verbandes sein sollen, kann Peter Mohnert jetzt wieder Präsident werden, da für den Posten des Präsidenten ein Vorschlagsrecht besteht, Peter Mohnert gewisslich von einem VDSF-Jünger vorgeschlagen wird und dann mit der VDSF-Mehrheit auch gewählt wird - Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


Und da das auch nur eine reine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ist und die neue Satzung im Verschmelzungsvertrag nur bis 2017 festgeschrieben wurde, bedeutet das im Klartext, dass ab dann  wiederum der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden machen und treiben kann, was er will. 

Den DAV gibt es dann nicht mehr als Korrektiv, Mehrheiten können die Ex-DAVler dann auf Grund der weit geringeren Zahl im dann einzigen Verband nicht mehr organisieren.

*Nur zur Erinnerung:*
Es wurden ja keine angelpolitischen Ziele und Grundlinien definiert oder festgeschrieben.

Was bisher VDSF-Landesverbände schon durchgesetzt haben oder nicht bekämpft, droht damit spätestens nach 2017 auch allen ehemaligen vom DAV beherrschten Bundesländern:
Nachtangelverbot. Setzkescherverbot, Verbot von Wertungsangeln, Angeln nur zum Fleischmachen, Abknüppelgebote und Rückwurfverbote, und, und, und..... 


*Und selbstverständlich ist es spätestens ab 2017 auch kein Problem mehr für den VDSF, die Gewässerpools der ehemaligen DAV- Landesverbände zu zerschlagen. *
Zwar verspricht der DAV-Bund, dass das nicht so kommen soll, aber ab 2017 kann der VDSF dann ja wieder treiben was er will. Und es ist nun ja nicht das erste Versprechen bezüglich der Fusion, dass der DAV-Bund da gebrochen hätte.

Alles in allem kann man da den DAV-Anglern nur raten, bei ihren Funktionären die Türen einzurennen und darauf zu drängen., das angelpolitische Grundsätze in der neuen Satzung unverrückbar festgeschrieben werden. 

Da im Satzungentwurf richtigerweise (§6, Nummer 2, a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliedervesammlung durchzführen haben, ist es umso wichtiger, dass da vorher klare angelpolitische Festlegungen erfolgen, um zu verhindern, dass der Bundesverband dann z, B. Gewässerpools zerschlagen oder überall in Deutschland Nachtangelverbote einführen oder die Einführung gegenüber der Politik befürworten kann.

*Sonst ist das der komplette Ausverkauf eines vernünftigen und freizügigen Angelns in Deutschland.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



hans albers schrieb:


> wozu überhaupt ne fusion.. was bringt das?



Diese Frage habe ich bereits mehrfach gestellt, aber scheinbar weiß niemand eine Antwort. Selbst Kandidaten wie Zusser, Daoxensepp und co. können darauf nicht antworten.

Wie auch ?

Die Landesverbände sollen angeblich selbstständig bleiben. Mit der EU wil man als Bundesverband nix zu tun haben (was an sich schon grob fahrlässig ist). Der Bund hat in Sachen Angelfischerei so gut wie keinen Einfluss ( Fischereirecht ist Ländersache), mit wem will man als Bundesverband dann reden ?

Und wenn man sich in Grundsatzfragen so einige ist, dass eine Fusion durchgeführt werden kann, dann kann man auch zu den wenigen Bundesangelegenheiten einen Ausschuß beider Verbände gründen.


Nein, es geht schlicht und einfach um Mammom, um Kohle. Und da sind die Gewässerpools selbstredend der Speck auf dem Brot.
Da nutzen auch (schein)heilige Versprechen eines eh schon wortbrüchigen DAV Präsidenten nichts. 

Hier wird ausschleßlich Tafelsilber zum Verkauf vorbereitet. 

Und wenns die Angler nicht interessiert, dann schlürft man halt sein Süppchen demnächst aus der Plastikschale damit wenige am fürstlich gedeckten Tisch speisen können. 

Ich weiß nicht, was mich in größeres Erstaunen versetzt. Die Dreistigkeit vieler Funktionäre oder die Schafblökende Naivität und Ignoranz vieler ( der meisten?) Angler.


----------



## Honeyball (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wo sind jetzt eigentlich alle die, die uns vom red.-Team und insbesondere Thomas und Ralle 24 hier immer wieder kritisieren und anfeinden, seitdem wir intensiv über die Verbände und das von ihnen verursachte Chaos zu Ungunsten der Angler zu Felde ziehen???

Verdammt, hier geht ein Aufschrei durch ganz Angeldeutschland und trotzdem sind so viele noch taub wie nur was. #d#d#d


----------



## Furchi1963 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich bin einfach nur enttäuscht von diesen Praktiken, diesem Machtgehabe, diesem über alle Angler sich hinweg setzen. Das hat nichts mehr mit einer Anglervereinigung zu tun. Aber so wie die große Politik in Berlin, so die mauschelnden Verbände.
Der große Kahn würde sagen:"*EIER* braucht der DAV!"
*Schämt euch!*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Könnte man diesen Thread, oder zumindest die letzte Zusammenfassung von Thomas, hier nicht so ins AB eintackern das er so erscheint wie die letzte Magazin Ankündigung.


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Thomas, danke für Deine Ausführungen, Du stehst gut im Stoff. 
Das tragische ist nur, dass sich viel zu Wenige die Mühe machen, so viel Stoff auch einmal aufmerksam zu studieren.
Ich bin Mitglied des von Dir angesprochenen LAV Brandenburg. Daher weiß ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung, wie die Informationen der Gremien zu diesem Thema an die Basis weitergegeben werden.
Es ging nur immer ganz vage und allgemein um die aktuellen Schwierigkeiten in den Verhandlungen. In dem Zusammenhang wurde aber immer wieder betont, wie wichtig doch eine geschlossene, gemeinsamme Vertretung aller Angler wäre. Im Grunde natürlich völlig richtig. Es werden Ängste vor der EU geschürt, damit  nur jeder bedenkenlos dem Bestreben nach einem gemeinsammen Dachverband folgt. Eine Aufklärung in dem Sinne fand nie statt. 
Was soll ich sagen. Die Masse vertraut leider ihren Oberhäuptern - größtenteils aus Unkenntnis. Aber Unwissenheit schützt  auch hier vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mir fällt gerade ein, kann man denn nicht auch gegen solch einen Beitritt des DAV juristisch vorgehen?
Ich habe einer Fusion mit gleichberechtigten Partnern zugestimmt, nicht aber solch einem Verkauf. Das ist doch illegal, das ist nicht Rechtens. Soetwas kann doch keinen Bestand haben.

Entschuldigt meinen naiven Anfall. Ich fühle mich gerade mächtig verzweifelt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Sagt mir bitte, das Paragraph 21 kein Freifahrtschein für Mohnert ist.
> 
> Bitte.
> 
> Wiederanfänger


 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was sonst?


 

So ein Blödsinn..., wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. §21 gibt lediglich die Möglichkeit *redaktionelle Änderungen und Ergänzungen* ohne das Einberufen einer Hauptversammlung anzupassen. Das hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit dem grundsätzlichen Inhalt einer Satzung zu tun.

Für grundsätzliche Änderungen ist immer die JHV zuständig, wie hier im Entzwurf auch unter § 9 Abs8 f) geregelt.

Mal ein Beispiel: 

Um die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt zu bekommen (zusätzlich zur Vereinsregistereintragung) haben wir bei unserer Gründung, unsere Satzung dem Finanzamt vorgelegt, die dafür zuständig sind.

Bei uns stand in der vom Gericht genehmigten Satzung:

....gemeinnützige Zwecke im Sinne der Abgabenordnung....

Das Finanzamt bestand aber auf:

..... gemeinnützige Zwecke im Sinne *des Abschnittes "Steuerbegünstigte Zwecke"* der Abgabenordnung.

Die wollten das also einfach nur genauer bezeichnet haben. 

Wäre der § 21 nicht in der Satzung vorhanden, dann müsste ein Verein für diese 4 Wörter eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung einberufen, mit allem, was dazu gehört und natürlich auch den ganzen Kosten für die Einladungen, Saalmiete und sonstiges.... Dazu kommt, wenn man das nicht innerhalb von 2 Monaten korrigiert einreicht, dann fallen alle Gebühren erneut an. Das kostet also alles das doppelte und dass kann nie im Interesse eines Vereines liegen.


----------



## Barmi (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nun machen wir mal "Masse" gegen die feindliche Übernahme - Kontrastimmen sammeln, so wie es Stuffel vorschlägt! Wie sollen wir uns sonst wehren können - da bleibt einem fast die Spucke weg, erinnert alles irgendwie an Treuhand-Gebahren!
Mache gerne jede Form von (legitimer) Gegenwehr mit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> So ein Blödsinn..., wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. §21 gibt lediglich die Möglichkeit redaktionelle Änderungen und Ergänzungen ohne das Einberufen einer Hauptversammlung anzupassen. Das hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit dem grundsätzlichen Inhalt einer Satzung zu tun.


Wer sich so verhält wie beide Präsidenten in den Bundesverbänden, dem würde ich nicht mal das zugestehen, sondern das dann zumindest von einem Gremium (Gesamtpräsidium oder Verbandsausschuss) machen lassen. 

Bei den bisherigen Erfahrungen rund um die Fusion kann man keinem dieser Präsidenten trauen und schon gar nicht einem dieser eine solche Möglichkeit alleinigen Handelns auch nur eröffnen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sich so verhält wie beide Präsidenten in den Bundesverbänden, dem würde ich nicht mal das zugestehen, sondern das dann zumindest von einem Gremium (Gesamtpräsidium oder Verbandsausschuss) machen lassen.
> 
> Bei den bisherigen Erfahrungen rund um die Fusion kann man keinem dieser Präsidenten trauen und schon gar nicht einem dieser eine solche Möglichkeit alleinigen Handelns auch nur eröffnen.


 

Er entscheidet doch garnicht selbst, was da eingetragen wird, sondern das gibt z.B. das Finanzamt oder das Gericht vor, sonst gibt es gar keine Eintragung, da kann er noch so wilde Gedanken haben....


----------



## gründler (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mir fällt da was zu ein,bitte nicht ala Politik ansehen,aber es passt so gut zu dem was P.M.und co.mit uns treiben das möchte ich euch nicht vorbehalten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5pV7tvOzew



Überall gründet sich Wiederstand zb.gegen Windkraft vorm Schlafzimmer,gegen S21...etc.

Dann sollten auch wir kleinen Angler in der lage sein Wiederstand zu leisten.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> §21 gibt lediglich die Möglichkeit redaktionelle Änderungen und Ergänzungen ohne das Einberufen einer Hauptversammlung anzupassen.


Da steht nichts drin, dass das nur im Falle einer Vorgabe durch Finanzamt oder Gericht wahrgenommen werden kann.

Sondern dann, wenn etwas einer Eintragung entgegensteht.

Es ist aber nirgends festgelegt, wer das entscheidet.

Und bei der Kommunikations- und Informationspolitik sowie dem bisherigen Verhalten der Präsidenten geht mir eben dann selbst das zu weit.

Auch - oder gerade? - wenn ich kein Jurist bin, ist mir damit die Gefahr eines weiteren Alleinganges zu groß.

Ich erinnere nochmal an das Selbstverständnis von Herrn Mohnert bezüglich Demokratie, Diskussion und Mitsrepache im Verband:


> Postuliert Peter Mohnert noch in seinem Brief an Günter Markstein, dass der DAV genauso wie der VDSF gefälligst seine Beschlüsse aus Präsidium und Verbandsaussschuss durchdrücken soll, da diese ja „de facto“ das jeweils höchste Gremium seien in den beiden Verbänden, hat er nun selber – getrieben von den Landeverbänden, alle bisherigen Beschlüsse zur Satzung zurücknehmen müssen. Wäre eigentlich witzig, wenn das nicht das Selbstverständnis solcher Funktionäre so klar beleuchten würde.
> 
> Auch wenn Peter Mohnert meint, „de facto“ wäre Präsidium und Verbandausschuss das höchste Gremium, ist das laut Satzung eben immer noch die Mitgliederversammlung.





			
				Peter Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Barmi schrieb:


> Nun machen wir mal "Masse" gegen die feindliche Übernahme - Kontrastimmen sammeln, so wie es Stuffel vorschlägt! Wie sollen wir uns sonst wehren können - da bleibt einem fast die Spucke weg, erinnert alles irgendwie an Treuhand-Gebahren!
> Mache gerne jede Form von (legitimer) Gegenwehr mit!


 
Bin schon dabei, damit keiner denkt ich bin eingenickt.
Irgendwie liest sich das für mich, wie arg unter Zeitdruck zusammengeschustert. So von hier etwas und von da.
Um ja den Zug nicht zu verpassen. 

Hallo die beiden Herren Präsidenten!

meint Ihr wirklich die Drohung mit irgendwelchen Angelgegner wo auch immer , reicht aus als Begründung für eine Fusion?
Meint Ihr ernsthaft, das Schüren von Ängsten ist ne gute Basis dafür?
Wo ist mal wirklich ein nachvollziehbarer Grund für die Fusion? Ziel / Zweck-  Fehlanzeige

Zukünftig sollen Landespräsidenten mit Auffassungen, die ich absolut nicht teile:http://www.sav-posenkieker.de/component/content/article/261-catcharelease.html, über das Wohl und Wehe des ehemaligen DAV entscheiden?

Ne, abgelehnt
Gruß A.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da steht nichts drin, dass das nur im Falle einer Vorgabe durch Finanzamt oder Gericht wahrgenommen werden kann.
> 
> Sondern dann, wenn etwas einer Eintragung entgegensteht.
> 
> Es ist aber nirgends festgelegt, wer das entscheidet.


 

Und wer entscheidet, dass der Eintragung etwas entgegensteht????

Eben das Gericht und im Falle der Gemeinnützigkeit eben das Finanzamt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Oder - bei dem Selbstverständnis wie oben:
Z. B. der Präsident..

Kann er jedenfalls behaupten- und es wird dann ja laut seinen Worteneh auch alles abgenickt.

Und da ich zu keinem der beiden Präsidenten auch nur den Hauch von Vertrauen mehr habe, wehre ich mich gegen alles, was diese zu welchen Alleinentscheidungen auch immer berechtigt - vor allem da es komplett unnötig ist und zumindest in einem Gremium oder größeren Kreis auch zeitnah besprochen werden könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ Dorschgreifer:
Wobei Du in einem Recht hast - das ist ein Randaspekt, der eher das Selbstverständnids der Funktionäre zeigt als wirklich substantiell wichtig ist.

Wichtig ist, dass der DAV sich übernehmen lässt und dabei keinerlei angelpolitische Grundsätze festgeschrieben werden, obwohl zukünftig der Bundesverband sozusagen weisungsbefugt gegenüber den Landesverbänden ist:


> Da im Satzungentwurf richtigerweise (§6, Nummer 2, a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliedervesammlung durchzuführen haben, ist es umso wichtiger, dass da vorher klare angelpolitische Festlegungen erfolgen, um zu verhindern, dass der Bundesverband dann z, B. Gewässerpools zerschlagen oder überall in Deutschland Nachtangelverbote einführen oder die Einführung gegenüber der Politik befürworten kann.



Und dass spätestens ab 2017 die Satzung wieder beliebig mit der Mehrheit der jetzigen VDSF-Verbände geändert werden kann, wenn da vorher nichts festgeschrieben ist:


> Und da das auch nur eine reine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ist und die neue Satzung im Verschmelzungsvertrag nur bis 2017 festgeschrieben wurde, bedeutet das im Klartext, dass ab dann wiederum der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden machen und trieben kann, was er will.
> 
> Den DAV gibt es dann nicht mehr als Korrektiv, Mehrheiten können die Ex-DAVler dann auf Grund der weit geringeren Zahl im dann einzigen Verband nicht mehr organisieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Oder im Klartext, was dann droht, wenn es nicht vorher festgeschrieben wird, dass das nicht kommen darf:
Nachtangelverbot. Setzkescherverbot, Verbot von Wertungsangeln, Angeln nur zum Fleischmachen, Abknüppelgebote und Rückwurfverbote, und, und, und..... 

Und selbstverständlich ist es spätestens ab 2017 auch kein Problem mehr für den VDSF/DAFV, die Gewässerpools der ehemaligen DAV- Landesverbände zu zerschlagen.

Wenn es dem VDSF und seinen Funktionären ernst damit wäre, keine solchen Dinge zuzulassen, dürfte es ja auch kein Problem sein, so etwas zu unterchreiben.

*Wollen die das nicht unterschreiben, weiss jeder, was ab 2017 droht..*


----------



## Enigma (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hi,

hab mal gleich bei meinem DAV in Berlin angerufen. Und meinte das es eine Frechheit wäre, über meinen Kopf als Mitglied zu überscheiden. Sie hat mich gleich abgwimmelt und mir diese Nummer gegeben.

Landesverband Berlin: 030/4271728

Da den gleichen spruch abgelassen, das es nicht rechtens wäre. Er meinte:* Kommen sie zu mir ins Büro und ich erzähle ihnen was zu der Sache*

Muss eh für Sachsen/Anhalt ne Zusatz Dav kaufen; dann höre ich mir mal an, was er zusagen/bzw nicht zusagen hat.

Kann nicht jemand eine Low Budget Page machen, wo wir alle unterschreiben? Hab mal gehört, wenn 40% gegen eine Fusion sind. Findet diese nicht statt.

Enigma


----------



## gründler (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Enigma schrieb:


> Kann nicht jemand eine Low Budget Page machen, wo wir alle unterschreiben? Hab mal gehört, *wenn 40% gegen eine Fusion sind. Findet diese nicht statt.*
> 
> Enigma


 

In welchen Land lebst du??? ich komm da her.


|wavey:


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So der Anfang ist gemacht.
Ich war gerade bei meinem Dealer und habe das Thema mal angesprochen. Zuerst winkte man bei dem Thema Fusion/Zusammenschluss ermüdet ab. Das sei doch alles gottseidank vom Tisch. Doch als ich die ausgedruckten Pampflete aus dem Rucksack zog, habe ich in ein Wespennest gestochen. Nur so kann es gehen. Die Leute schnellstmöglich aufwecken und einen Sturmlauf entfachen.
Heute Abend telefoniere ich noch mit meinem Vorsitzenden und tue auch dort meinen Unmut kund. Aber davon verspreche ich mir nicht so viel. Was bei den Häuptlingen von oben über den Tisch geht, wird meist wohlwollend abgenickt. Aber nicht mit uns. Nur so kann es gehen. Protest von der Basis. Ja mächtiger, je besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Doch als ich die ausgedruckten Pampflete aus dem Rucksack zog, habe ich in ein Wespennest gestochen. Nur so kann es gehen.


Klasse!!



> Was bei den Häuptlingen von oben über den Tisch geht, wird meist wohlwollend abgenickt. Aber nicht mit uns. Nur so kann es gehen. Protest von der Basis. Ja mächtiger, je besser


So isses!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Kann nicht jemand eine Low Budget Page machen, wo wir alle unterschreiben? Hab mal gehört, wenn 40% gegen eine Fusion sind. Findet diese nicht statt.


 
Was heißt hier Fusion? Ein bischen krass ausgedrückt ist das für mich schon eine feindliche Übernahme. Auf jeden Fall gengen meinen Willen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Was heißt hier Fusion?


Das ist die Beruhigungspille für die DAV-Angler.

Steht doch klar im Entwurf des Verschmelzungsentwurfes, es ist die praktisch bedingungslose Übernahme des DAV:
Der DAFV ist nichts anderes als der VDSF mit neuem Namen, sogar die ominöse VDSF-GmbH soll in DAFV-GmbH umbenannt werden, das alte VDSF-Verbandsblatt "Fischwaid" wird auch das Verbandsblatt des DAFV, der VDSF wird als "übernehmender Verein" im Vertrag tituliert.

Und ab 2017 kann der VDSF mit seinen Mehrheiten eh wieder alleine bestimmen, wurde ja da nur bis dahin als Beruhigungspille für den "übertragenden Verein" (=DAV, da der ja sein Vermögen dem VDSF überträgt) der jetzige Satzungsentwurf festgeschrieben.


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich bin in diesem Jahr mit voller Freude aus meinem VDSF- Verein ausgetreten und habe mir einen DAV- Verein gesucht und bin begeistert- und jetzt lese ich, dass diese Sch**** mit der Verschmelzung tatsächlich greift!!?? ... muss erstmal weiter lesen- damit ich weiß wie ich jetzt am besten reagiere...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Tja, Aalredl:
Von Regen in die Traufe, Pest oder Cholera -  dazu würde mir noch viel einfallen..


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

so ne Mail ist raus an den DAV, meinen neuen Verein werde ich auch mal kontaktieren. Bin gespannt wie die Auswirkungen in Thüringen ausfallen werden (auch wenn ich dem Verein gekündigt habe)- zum fischen bin ich oft genug dort. kann ich mit sparen schonmal anfangen... ich weiß nicht wirklich wie das ganze ausgehen wird, aber ich hoffe, dass sich die erfahrungen aus dem VDSF_ Verein nicht wiederholen. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass dieser sich nicht voll und ganz den Geboten des VDSF hingegeben hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> aber ich hoffe, dass sich die erfahrungen aus dem VDSF_ Verein nicht wiederholen. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass dieser sich nicht voll und ganz den Geboten des VDSF hingegeben hat.


Aber auch nicht offen dagegen gewehrt..
Das ist genauso schlimm, wie dass sich die Angler alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## prinz1 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

gruß an alle gegner der "fusion".
habe heute wasser-ralf im angelladen bei seiner präsentation getroffen. anschließend mit den beiden verkäufern auch noch ne kurzdiskussion geführt zum thema.
ich habe ja gestern abend schon mal schnell reinlesen können hier.
war ich gott sei dank ja schon mal vor informiert.
also so wie ich das sehe, sehe ich schwarz.
da wird ungefragt über "unser" schicksal entschieden. und das zu konditionen die gar nicht gehen. verraten und verkauft von unserem verband, dem DAV!!!! ich faß es nicht.

wasser-ralf: schönen dank für die info an vf!
das wird hoffentlich ne menge leute wach machen.
ich werd mal ne mail an meinen kav schreiben. notfalls auch telefonieren.
meinen unmut und widerwillen zum ausdruck geben.
so nicht!
und wenn doch, so wie in deutschland ja leider gewöhnlich, dann in zukunft ohne mich und einige andere auch!
gute nacht deutschland und deine angler!
amen

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> meinen unmut und widerwillen zum ausdruck geben.
> so nicht!


*SEHR GUT!!!*
Hoffentlich finden sich da noch mehr, die auch handeln und nicht nur hinterher wieder jammern!


----------



## Tortugaf (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

wenn ich das lese bekomme ich Schmerzen. :c

Kann aber nicht richtig einschätzen was für mich richtig u. falsch ist. Ich kenne kaum die Satzungen u. Probleme der Verbände in Deutschland

Bin schon lange nicht mehr im DAV u. habe das Angeln in Deutschland aufgeben. Ich fische jetzt viel in Mexico.
War mal Mitglied des DAV u. konnte damals die Regel gut akzeptieren. #6

Aber generelles Nachtangelverbot, stellt euch mal vor das an der Ostsee u. jeden Fisch töten zu müssen, das kann nicht von aktiven Anglern kommen. Ich weiss nicht wer sich so was ausdenkt. 

Vielleicht will man den Anglersport mit Hilfe der Verbände in Deutschland abschaffen, kann sein. #c

Und warum müssen die beiden Verbände zusammen gehen, können doch auch zusammen arbeiten.
Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln. 
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Glück mit euren Verbänden. |wavey: 

G. Tortugaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Und warum müssen die beiden Verbände zusammen gehen, können doch auch zusammen arbeiten.


Haben wir schon lange vorgeschlagen, ist aber für den VDSF uninteressant, die können sich dann ja nicht ab spätestens 2017 die DAV-Gewässerpools unter den Nagel reissen wie jetzt mit der Übernahme..


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Es werden Ängste vor der EU geschürt, damit  nur jeder bedenkenlos dem Bestreben nach einem gemeinsammen Dachverband folgt.



Das genau ist die Strategie, die der VDSF schon seit den 80ern verfolgt. Der böse grüne Mann, der böse blaue Mann, hört auf uns, wir wollen nur euer Bestes.

Und das Beste sind im Moment halt die Pools. 
*
Da kann ein Markstein auch einen Meineid schwören, es gibt faktisch keinen anderen, vernünftig erklärbaren Grund für die Übernahme, als die Gewässerpools.


*Nachtrag:

Was Euch da blüht, könnt Ihr hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treuhandanstalt

nachlesen. Besonders die letzten Abschnitte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es hat sich schon mal ein Volk für Bananen und Versprechungen von blühenden Landschaften verkauft - Warum soll das hier im noch kleineren Rahmen nicht nochmal passieren, dass man auf leere Versprechungen reinfällt?

So wies aussieht, habens die Funktionäre doch schon so gut wie durchgedrückt..

*Und wäre es anders geplant, könnte der VDSF ja entsprechende Punkte zur Angelpolitik und zu den Gewässerfonds fest mit in die Satzung aufnehmen und auch über 2017 hinaus festschreiben-  Sie tuns aber nicht, warum wohl?? ​*​
Und die DAV-Funktionäre und Verbände fallen auch noch drauf rein..


----------



## Blauzahn (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Habe ich doch gerade das Positionspapier wiedergefunden, vom Februar 2010

.........................

_Nach der Sitzung der „12er Kommission“ und der geschäftsführenden Präsidien des
DAV und VDSF am 04.02.2010 in Potsdam.
Positionspapier zur Vereinigung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes
(DAV) und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) zu
einem einheitlichen deutschen Anglerverband_

.............................

Folgend der Schluß des 11-seitigen Pamphlets

.............................

_*Wir werden uns mit der Rückendeckung von Millionen organisierten und nicht organisierten
Anglern unüberhörbar einmischen und zu Wort melden, wo es um die Interessen der Angler
geht.*
Dabei geht es uns nicht nur um ihre Verteidigung, es geht vorrangig darum, dass in unserem
Land wahrgenommen wird, dass Angeln viel mehr ist als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.
Angeln ist sozial,
Angeln ist ökologisch,
Angeln ist selbstverständliches Recht für alle Menschen, die angeln wollen,
Angeln ist Bestandteil unserer Natur, Kultur und Historie,
Angeln ist unverzichtbare Dienstleistung für die Natur und das Gemeinwohl,
Angeln ist schließlich für uns selbst unverzichtbarer Quell der Lebensfreude.
*Mit der Schaffung eines neuen starken einheitlichen Anglerverbandes in Deutschland, denken
wir auch an die kommenden Generationen, an unsere Angel-Nachfolger und sind überzeugt,
dass sie uns einst ebenso danken werden, wie wir uns vor den Angelpionieren verneigen, die
im Mai 1900 den DAB schufen und damit vor 110 Jahren den ersten entscheidenden Schritt
für die Organisation der deutschen Anglerschaft gegangen sind.* Ein weiter und wie wir
überzeugt sind ein erfolgreicher Weg liegt vor uns. Wir freuen uns darauf._

....................................

Ja, wir werden es euch danken, dass ihr uns so verarxxxt habt.
Oder sollte ich schreiben, ihr werdet es bereuen?

Bin mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das genau ist die Strategie, die der VDSF schon seit den 80ern verfolgt. Der böse grüne Mann, der böse blaue Mann, hört auf uns, wir wollen nur euer Bestes.
> 
> Und das Beste sind im Moment halt die Pools.
> 
> ...


 
Das muss ich nicht nachlesen, ich hab das praktisch erlebt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Habe ich doch gerade das Positionspapier wiedergefunden, vom Februar 2010


Gut, das heute im Netz nix mehr verloren geht..


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Danke Blauzahn,

aber das kannste beliebig weiterführen, wenn ich mir die ganzen Standpunte, die zum Thema Fusion veröffentlicht wurden anschaue und was davon übrig ist....
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Was mich nur wundert...
wo sind die Diskutanten der "Gegenseite"?

Seid ihr mit dem Ergebnis so zufrieden, dass ihr nichts beizutragen habt, oder dürft ihr euch nicht äussern?

Es gibt ja unter euch etliche, die vernünftige Ansichten haben, wo seid ihr?

Oder freut man sich gar schon insgeheim auf den Gewässerpool, der in 5 Jahren vakant ist?


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Gewässerpool Vakant , versteh ich nicht ?
hat der oberste Boss nicht erst klar zum Ausdruck gebracht:
Der wird nicht angetastet, der ist Ländersache!

Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Gibt wohl nix zu disskutieren.

Der Masterplan läuft doch wie "geschmiert"(uppppsss).:g

@966

Morgen interessiert doch niemanden mehr das Geschwätz von heute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es war das Versprechen des DAV, diese angelpolitischen Punkte von der 12er- Kommission festzuschreiben und ohne Zeitdruck die Fusion anzugehen.
Bei uns nachzulesen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

Versprechen also klar gebrochen.

Warum sollten dann die andern Versprechungen - z. B. bezüglich Gewässerpool - mehr wert sein.

*Wenn doch im Satzungsentwurf/Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf festgeschrieben ist, dass der VDSF ab 2017 mit seinen Mehrheiten die Satzung wieder beliebig ändern kann.*

Und ebenfalls nach dieser Satzung - grundsätzlich richtig, wenn in der Satzung unveränderbar angelpolitische Grundlinien und die Förderung der Gewässerpools festgeschrieben wären - *ist der Bundesverband dann gegenüber den Landesverbänden weisungsbefugt, kann sie also zum Herausgeben der Poolgewässer verdonnern..*

*Wenn der VDSF nicht weiterhin restriktive Politik treiben und nicht die Gewässerpools zerschlagen wollte, könnte das ja auch in der Satzung  festgeschrieben stehen.*

*Steht da aber nicht - Warum wohl nicht??*

Träumt weiter, ihr werdet nun aber im DAV vom VDSF genauso verarscht wie wir früher im Westen - und das auch noch mit von euren eigenen DAV-Funktionären - oder die begreifen nicht, was sie da unterschreiben. Machts das besser?........

*Wacht auf und wehrt euch - oder jammert nachher nicht.*

Die Infos sind da, macht was draus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

PS:
Wenn der VDSF das nicht unterschreiben will oder kann, ist das deren gutes Recht, dann weiss man, woran man ist.

Warum knickt aber der DAV bei so wichtigen Punkten ein?

Und wäre es dann nicht besser, weiterhin zwei Verbände zu haben als nur einen VDSF mit neuem Namen, der dann wohl weiterhin so anglerfeindlich wie bisher agieren wird?

Da im Satzungentwurf richtigerweise (§6, Nummer 2, a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliedervesammlung durchzuführen haben, ist es umso wichtiger, dass da vorher klare angelpolitische Festlegungen erfolgen, um zu verhindern, dass der Bundesverband dann z, B. Gewässerpools zerschlagen oder überall in Deutschland Nachtangelverbote einführen oder die Einführung gegenüber der Politik befürworten kann.


----------



## volkerm (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Vermutlich ist das ganz trivial.
Die DAV- Größen bekommen im neuen Verband gut dotierte Posten, verlassen sich auf die Lethargie der Masse, und das wars.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (15. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne den haben sie ja schon mitte der 80er benutzt,nun müssen sich was neues einfallen lassen auf diesen alten Satz fallen die meisten ja nicht mehr rein.
> 
> Ps: Es wird echt zeit für nen neuen* Angler*-Verband der das gibt/hält was er verspricht,einen der völlig neu aus dem Boden wächst und zu seinen Mitgliedern steht,und nicht so wie jetzt nur Diktiert.
> 
> ...


 Wenn das so einfach wäre, dann gäbe es bestimmt schon einen neuen.
@ Thomas,
Wie kannst du einfach behaupten, das die Mitglieder des VDSF sowieso zu allem ja und Amen sagen?????!!!!!!
Ich bin Mitglied im VDSF und lasse mir trotzdem nicht alles gefallen.
Das ich nicht wirklich was verändern kann ist mir schon klar
aber die "leeren Versprechungen" einiger Leute hier im Board
bewirken wohl genauso wenig eine Veränderung.
Was ich hier lese erinnert mich irgendwie an die endlosen Politikdebatten; die gehen mir genauso auf den Nerv weil alle nur labern und Einsatz von anderen verlangen.
So......das mußte mal raus .

Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> @ Thomas,
> Wie kannst du einfach behaupten, das die Mitglieder des VDSF sowieso zu allem ja und Amen sagen?????!!!!!!


Das behauptet ja Peter Mohnert, dass alles abgenickt wird im VDSF, daher habe ich diese Behauptung übernommen..
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
;-)))


----------



## Blauzahn (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Gewässerpool Vakant , versteh ich nicht ?
> hat der oberste Boss nicht erst klar zum Ausdruck gebracht:
> Der wird nicht angetastet, der ist Ländersache!
> 
> Gruß A.



Der oberste Boss hat auch mal gesagt, dass es eine Fusion um jeden Preis nicht gibt.

Hat er entweder vergessen oder man hat ihm beim vergessen geholfen.

Der Passus im Verschmelzungsvertrag, dass nach 5 Jahren die Friedenszeit vorbei ist (z.B.auch die paritätische Besetzung des Präsidiums durch dann andere Stimmgewichtung - die sind halt nunmal mehr als wir -) lässt, mit dem Wissen des bisherigen Verlaufs, sowie dem Auftreten der Verhandlungspartner, keinen anderen Schluß zu.

Bis 20.12.2011 ist noch Zeit die Leut zu mobilisieren und in die Gänge zu kommen.
Danach geht es nur noch mit einem Neuanfang einzelner... das wrd aber verdammt hart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dr. Thomas Guenther, ehemaliger VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident und Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund zu dem jetzigen Papier zur Fusion, mit der Erlaubnis es bei uns zu veröffentlichen:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



			
				Dr. Thomas Guenther schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fusionsfundstücke​*​Nicht auf den offiziellen Verbandshomepages der beiden deutschen Angelfischereiorganisationen Deutscher Anglerverband (DAV) und Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF), sondern auf der Internetpräsenz des Angelvereins Muldenfischer Zwickau e.V. (www.muldenfischer.de), deren regelmäßige Beobachtung sich von heute an dem Interessierten empfiehlt, findet man die derzeit aktuellen Dokumente zum Zusammenschluss: den Entwurf eines Verschmelzungsvertrages und einen Entwurf einer Satzung des künftigen Verbandes (“DAFV”).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und damit wieder genbug der Offtopicbeiträge hier, habe die näxten gleich wieder verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809


----------



## kleinerdorsch (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
> Nein, ich bin in keinem Verband mehr - und wollte momentan auch in keinen der beiden rein.
> 
> Mein Job ist die Information und Diskussion hier.
> ...


 Mit dem Thema hats nichts zu tun ......Verstehe halt nur nicht, warum du so auf den VDSF losgehst.
Und nein....wir wurden genauso wenig informiert wie die Mitglieder des DAV.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> wir wurden genauso wenig informiert wie die Mitglieder des DAV.


Das war ne klare, zum Thema passende Info vieles andere danenben und persönlich von unterschedlichsten Absendern...

Ich bitte daher alle Diskutanten, sich nicht persönlich anzugehen, sondern sowohl beim Thema wie bei Argumenten zu bleiben.


----------



## Blauzahn (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dr. Thomas Guenther, ehemaliger VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident und Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund zu dem jetzigen Papier zur Fusion, mit der Erlaubnis es bei uns zu veröffentlichen:
> http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



Zitat:

*Ob der Angelverein aus Zwickau authorisiert war, die Papiere ins Netz zu stellen, ist nicht bekannt.*

Ganz klares JA.
Denn als gewählter Vereinsvorsitzender habe ich die Pflicht gegenüber meinen Mitgliedern, über solch fundamentale Enscheidungen zu informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Was leider viel zu wenige Vereinsvorstände - ob aus DAV oder VDSF - wirklich tun..

Daher:
Vorbildlich, Blauzahn, weiter so..

Und brings möglichst auch Deinen Vorstandskollegen anderer Vereine bei - *es besteht da augenscheinlich großer Nachholbedarf an demokratischen Gepflogenheiten in beiden Verbänden!!*


----------



## LachsW (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

unabhängig eurer laufenden gesprächsrunde. sorry dafür

werd ich morgen noch eine zusammenarbeit unseres Vereines, "Sägefisch e.V.", mit den Muldenfischern anregen.

da muss sich widerstand organisieren. 

dank an die tausenden informationen un die paar informanten 


blauzahn... Gibs da schon  ne zusammenarbeit... würd da gern mehr eintauchen in die materie... pn wär ne möglichkeit.

Lachs


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



LachsW schrieb:


> unabhängig eurer laufenden gesprächsrunde. sorry dafür
> 
> werd ich morgen noch eine zusammenarbeit unseres Vereines, "Sägefisch e.V.", mit den Muldenfischern anregen.
> 
> ...



Nix Sorry, Goldrichtig.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das muss ich nicht nachlesen, ich hab das praktisch erlebt.
> Gruß A.




So wie ich und Altersgenossen das verderbliche Wirken des VDSF.

Glaubt uns bloß keiner, der das nicht selbst erlebt hat. 

Scheinbar muss jeder sein persönliches Leid erfahren, bevor er auf die Barrikaden geht. Und so zieht sich die Schlinge immer enger.


----------



## LachsW (15. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

" Erste Reaktionen – vor allem aus den Kreisen von DAV-Mitgliedern – sind ablehnend.  " - muss also nich jeder sein persönliches Leid erfahren wenn sich nur die richtigen leute zum richtigen zeitpunkt formieren. dann macht das sinn. 
und ich muss mich nich mit solchen hornochsen, verzeiht, auseinandersetzen, die den bockmist verzapfen wollen...

rational einfach nicht erklärbar, was in den hirnen beteiligter personen vorgeht...

guts nächtle soweit


----------



## Brotfisch (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> *Ob der Angelverein aus Zwickau authorisiert war, die Papiere ins Netz zu stellen, ist nicht bekannt.*
> 
> ...


 

Das ist schon sehr in Ordnung gegenüber Deinen Mitgliedern. Meine Bemerkung bezog sich darauf, ob der VDSF resp. der DAV die Erlaubnis erteilt haben.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr in Ordnung gegenüber Deinen Mitgliedern. Meine Bemerkung bezog sich darauf, ob der VDSF resp. der DAV die Erlaubnis erteilt haben.



Ich habe dich bzw. deine Formulierung schon verstanden #h

Und ja, es ist auch ausdrücklich erwünscht, dies an die Basis zu kommunizieren (gibt noch ein weiteres Papier welches aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde)

Die Frage stellt sich also nicht ob es mir/uns erlaubt ist zu veröffentlichen, mehr die Frage warum es nicht in den Medien/Internetpräsenzen der Bundesverbände gemacht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> mehr die Frage warum es nicht in den Medien/Internetpräsenzen der Bundesverbände gemacht wird.


Weil der "ausdrückliche Wunsch nach Diskussion" auch beim DAV inzwischen eine leere Worthülse wie auch beim VDSF ist.

Ist wie mit Guttenbergs Doktorarbeit, und das ist die Angst der Funktionäre (aller, DAV wie VDSF):
Je mehr Leute drüber lesen, desto mehr wird eben klar, wie falsch das ist..


----------



## Badra (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zitat g. Markstein bei der Kormoran Demo in Ulm:

"Ulm ist erst der Anfang" 

Recht hat er.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> "Ulm ist erst der Anfang"


Vom Ende (des DAV)??


----------



## Badra (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

:vik: Zitat G. Barkstein auf der Kormoran Demo in Ulm (Ich war dabei)

"Meine Herren, Ulm ist erst der Anfang!"

Recht hat er, jetzt gehts erst los  - Danke an die Muldenfischer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Verschmelzungsvertrag, Brief Markstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sich da jetzt als DAV-Angler nicht wehrt, darf nachher weder über einen Präsidenten Mohnert jammern, noch über *Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Wertungsangelverbote, Totschlagebote, noch darüber, dass die Gewässerpools zur Disposition stehen werden.*


 
Alles, was fett geschrieben und unterstrichen ist, das ist Ländersache und dort insbesondere die Sache der Landesfischereigesetze, da wird sich durch eine Fussion überhaupt nichts ändern. 



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Aber generelles Nachtangelverbot, stellt euch mal vor das an der Ostsee u. jeden Fisch töten zu müssen, das kann nicht von aktiven Anglern kommen. Ich weiss nicht wer sich so was ausdenkt.


 
So ein Quatsch, das wird bundsesübergreifend nicht kommen, weil nicht alle Bundesländer ihre Fischereigesetze ändern werden. Sonst wäre das doch bei allen alten Bundesländern schon längst umgesetzt. ist aber wohl nur in einem so, wenn ich nicht irre.






Blauzahn schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert...
> 
> wo sind die Diskutanten der "Gegenseite"?
> 
> ...


 
Ich beführworte die Fussion nach wie vor, egal, was hier für eine Negativpropaganda betrieben wird. Und ich bin auch nach wie vor mit dem VDSF absolut zufrieden. Ich kann frei Angeln, habe kein Nachtangelverbot, darf an Wertungsangeln teilnehmen, Setzkescherverbot ist zur Auflösung im Gesetzesentwurf, darf Fische zurücksetzen, wenn ich sie nicht verwerten kann, habe so viele Gewässer zur Verfügung, dass ich da gar nicht überall drin Angeln kann, für 75,-€ im Jahr.... usw , mir sind durch den VDSF keine direkten Einschränkungen bekannt....





angler1996 schrieb:


> Gewässerpool Vakant , versteh ich nicht ?





angler1996 schrieb:


> hat der oberste Boss nicht erst klar zum Ausdruck gebracht:
> Der wird nicht angetastet, der ist Ländersache!
> 
> Gruß A.


 
Auch dies ist Ländersache, wenn die Landesverbände davon wegwollen, dann hat das nichts mit dem Bundesverband zu tun.

Wenn ich hier alle Gegner so lese, dann bin ich wirklich gespannt, wo ihr dann später alle in den Vereinsvorständen seid, ihr habt ja alle so tolle Ideen und seid gegen fast alles, dann geht in die Vereinsvorstände und arbeitet an der Front, statt hier nur zu Meckern. 

Aber Vorstandsarbeit bedeutet ja Arbeit, somit weniger Angeln, weniger Zeit für die Familie durch Vorstandssitzungen, Vereinsversammlungen, Gewässerproben nehmen, nächtliche Anrufe wegen Fischsterben, Anzeigen gegen Schwarzangler, Eintreiben von nicht gezahlten Beiträgen, Besatzplanungen, Gesprächen mit Behörden, Erstellung von Hegeplänen, Durchführung von Veranstaltungen, Kassenführung, Ausgabe von Gastkarten, Auswerten von Fanglisten, Gewäsäerbewertungen, Infopost für die Mitglieder, Pflege der Vereinshomepage, und das wollt ihr ja alle nicht, aber auf die Vorstände schimpfen, dass können hier alle, ihr seid alle meine Helden.|rolleyes


Zu der Frage, warum sich hier so wenige VDSF'Ler zu Wort melden kann ich nur sagen: Der VDSF ist bei weitem nicht so schlecht, wie er hier gemacht wird und dass wissen die VDSF'ler. Die Diskussion hier finden die meisten VDSF'ler völlig unsachlich, einseitig und negativ aufgepuscht, zumindest haben mir das alle bestätigt, mit denen ich persönlich gesprochen habe. Dazu kommt, dass in den Vereinen vor Jahren schon die Zustimmung zur Fussion gegeben wurde, da wird keiner mehr eine neue Abstimmung herbeiführen, wofür auch, ist völlig überflüssig.

Ich kann nur immer wieder schreiben: Wir sehen uns im DAFV.|wavey:


----------



## wasser-ralf (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo @,

zumneuesten Stand meiner Bemühungen möchte ich kurz berichten. Ich musste feststellen, dass bei uns sowol weder die Vereinsvorstände, noch der Kreisverband über den neuesten Stand der Dinge informiert sind. Überall auf Nachfrage die selbe Reaktion. Fusion???- die ist doch bis 2015 vom Tisch. So zumindest deren Auskunft.

Ich habe soebend fogende E-Mail an den Dachverband des DAV gesand:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

kürzlich erfuhr ich von dem offenen Brief vom 13.09.20011 unseres Präsidenten Herrn G. Markstein, sowie über den Innhalt eines auf dem Treffen von Mitgliedsverbänden und Vorstandsmitgliedern am 1.September 2011 im Dresden ausgehandelten Entwurfs eines Verschmelzungsvertrages, sowie eines Satzungsentwurfs, Im Anhang meiner Mail ersichtlich.
Ich bitte Sie, den Inhalt der Dokumente zu bestätigen. 
Ausdrücklich möchte ich hiermit darauf hinweisen, dass dem Präsidium von den Mitgliedern des DAV ein Mandat zu Verhandlungen über eine Fusion mit dem VDSF, unter Berücksichtigung der Interessen aller Mitglieder des DAV, erteilt wurde. Dieses Mandat beinhaltet jedoch nicht einen Beitritt/Übernahme zum/durch den VDSF.
Hiermit äußere ich meine entschiedene Ablehnung zu dem geplanten Vorhaben.
Ich fordere Sie auf, alle Mitglieder umfassend darüber zu informieren und aufzuklären, sowie den Zeitrahmen dazu realistisch auszuweiten, um eine sachliche Diskussion und Abstimmung der Pläne durch alle Mitglieder zu ermöglichen. Auf  Nachfrage musste ich leider feststellen, dass mein Vereisvorsitzender, sowie der Kreisvorstand noch nicht über das Vorhaben informiert sind.
Ich möchte an das Versprechen unseres Präsidenten Günter Markstein an seine Mitglieder erinnern, dass eine Fusion ohne die Festschreibung angelpolitischer Grundsätze nicht stattfinden würde. Das jetzt vorliegende Ergebnis ist ein handfester Bruch dieses Versprechens. Sollte der Beitritt in der Form statt finden, stellt dies einen Verrat an den Interessen der Mitglieder unseres Verbandes dar.
Ich verbleibe in der Hoffnung auf eine baldige Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ralf Frenzel
Ordentliches Mitglied des LAV Brandenburg

Mal sehen, obe eine Antwort erfolgt und wenn ja, wie sie ausfällt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ Dorschgreifer

Ich fasse Dein posting mal zusammen.


" Mir gehts gut, was scheren mich die Probleme der anderen".


Ist nicht unser Ding, und die rosarote Verbandsbrille haben wir auch schon lange abgelegt. 

Und Funktionäre, die sich mit dem größten Angelgegner in Deutschland verbünden ( Apel vom Deutschen Tierschutzbund) mögen Euch ja gefallen, wir sehen sowas extrem kritisch. Das bestätigt erneut alle Vorbehalte gegen den VDSF.

Mag sein, dass Du mit Deiner Zukunftsvision Recht hast. Ist sogar zu befürchten. 

Welche Folgen das haben wird, hat uns die Vergangenheit deutlich vor Augen geführt.

Hat Dich persönlich aber ja auch nicht getroffen, Glück gehabt.

Ich wünsche Dir nicht, dass Du mal auf die Solidarität anderer angewiesen bist und dann auf Menschen mit Deiner Einstellung triffst.


----------



## wasser-ralf (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mit Dorschgreifer setze ich mich nicht auseinander, diskutiere ich nicht. Egoismus hat mich noch nie interessiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles, was fett geschrieben und unterstrichen ist, das ist Ländersache und dort insbesondere die Sache der Landesfischereigesetze, da wird sich durch eine Fussion überhaupt nichts ändern.


*Du hasts scheinbar immer noch nicht begfriffen.*

*Da im Satzungentwurf richtigerweise (§6, Nummer 2, a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes durchzführen haben.*

Was grundsätzlich richtig und wünschenswert wäre, eben damit nicht  weitere Verbote durch hirnlose Landesverbände kommen können.

Dazu *MUSS* dann aber zwangsläufig das auch in der Satzung festgeschrieben sein, welche angelpolitischen Ziele man verfolgt, dass man nicht weitere Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc, haben will.

Ansonsten kann eben der Bundesverband bei der Abnickmenatilät, die da laut Mohnert herrscht, sowas problemlos durchsetzen.

Da gleiche gilt für die Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools...

*Und wenn das nicht so geplant wäre, könnte das doch auch problemlos mit in die Satzung aufgenommen und von allen unterschrieben werden!!*

*Es wird aber nicht aufgenommen und von allen unterschreiben - warum wohl nicht?*

*Damit man das später Gewässerpools zerschlagen, Nachtangelverbote etc. auch bundesweit durchsetzen kann!!*​
Dass das gerade auch die Funktionäre des DAV nicht begreifen, was sie da unterschreiben wollen, zeigt nur die Inkompetenz und Entfernung von der Realität dieser Leute.......


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer
> 
> Ich fasse Dein posting mal zusammen.
> 
> ...


 
Mich scheren sehr wohl Dinge Anderer, sowas wie Nachtangelverbot, das lehne ich auch strikt ab, da befinden wir uns absolut auf der gleichen Linie.

Wir als Vereine haben jahrelang gegen das Setzkeschervebot im Landesfischereigesetzt gekämpft, nun ist es im Gesetzentwurf zumindest mit angedacht, weil es auf Drängen der Vereine und deren Mitglieder durch den Landesverband so vorgeschlagen wurde..... Solche eine Gesetzesänderung dauert nur leider sehr lange, hier mittlerweile ca. 3 Jahre.... nur, da kann der VDSF überhaupt nichts für, das liegt an den Politikern und dem Gesetzgebungsverfahren ansich.

Nur und das ist nun einmal so, Dinge wie das Nachangelverbot sind Ländersache und Sachen der Landesfischereigesetze...

Hier wird immer alles Neagtive in einen Topf geschmissen und ausschliesslich dem VDSF zugeschrieben und das finde ich unsachlich, hier haben die Mitglieder in einigen oder nur in einem Landesverband wohl geschlafen und sich nicht gegen eine Nachtangelverbot stark gemacht und das hier dann als Argument gegen eine Fussion in die Wagschale zu werfen, dass passt eben nicht. Da müssen die Mitglieder der betroffenen Verein einmal den Arsch in die Gänge bringen und in ihrem Bundesland anfangen zu kämpfen und nicht auf Bundesebene.

Euren Einsatz für die gesamte Anglerschaft finde ich grundsätzlich OK, nur ihr habt Euch mittlerweile so extrem auf "absolutes Gegen alles" verzettelt, das viele anfangen euch nicht mehr für Voll zu nehmen und damit ist es der Sache nicht mehr dienlich und eher kontraproduktiv.

So ist zumindest meine Sichtweise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Er wills oder kanns nicht begreifen..........

*Wenn das nicht geplant wäre vom Bundesverband, diese Verbote und die Zerschlagung der Poolgewässer bundesweit umzusetzen, wäre es doch kein Problem, das dann auch in der Satzung festzuschreiben.*

Es wird nicht getan - warum wohl nicht?

*Was meinst Du denn, warum wir schon lange immer wieder darauf verweisen, dass man solche angelpolitischen Ziele unbedingt mit aufnehmen muss?*

Und das haben wir allen Bundes- und Landesverbänden ja auch so geschrieben, damit sich nachher keiner von denen rausreden kann, sie hättens nicht gewusst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225792


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Du hasts scheinbar immer noch nicht begfriffen.*
> 
> *Da im Satzungentwurf richtigerweise (§6, Nummer 2, a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes durchzführen haben.*
> 
> .....


 

Thomas, ich verstehe ein ganze Menge, sollte man gar nicht glauben.....|rolleyes

Nur dass, was Du da anführst, das steht so oder ähnlich in fast jeder Satzung und das ist das normalste der Welt, nennt man Demokratie....

Alles, was auf Bundesebene beschlossen wurde, das haben die Landesverbände (das sind die Mitglieder) mehrheitlich beschlossen, somit können die da nichts gegen haben.

Im Landesverband sind das dann die Vereine, die das mehrheitlich beschleißen und einheitlich umsetzen.

In den Vereinen sind es dann die Mitglieder, die das mehrheitlich beschließen und sich dann danach richten müssen.

Sieht das bei der Regierungsbildung der Komunen, Länder oder der Bundesregierung anders aus?

Bei der politischen Regierungsbildung kann ich aber dem ganzen nicht entkommen. Als Angler habe ich zumindest die Möglichkeit, jederzeit einen neuen Verein, einen neuen Kreisverband, einen neuen Landesverband und einen neuen Bundesverband zu gründen, aber eben nur, wenn ich auch bereit bin, Freizeit dafür zu opfern und nicht immer nur zu meckern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wenn das nicht geplant wäre vom Bundesverband, diese Verbote und die Zerschlagung der Poolgewässer bundesweit umzusetzen, wäre es doch kein Problem, das dann auch in der Satzung festzuschreiben.*
> 
> Es wird nicht getan - warum wohl nicht?


 
Weil es nicht die Sache des Bundesverbandes, sondern der Landesverbände mit ihren Landesregierungen ist, somit hat es in einer Bundesverbandssatzung nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Weil es nicht die Sache des Bundesverbandes, sondern der Landesverbände mit ihren Landesregierungen ist, somit hat es in einer Bundesverbandssatzung nichts zu suchen.


Du begreifst das echt nicht. 

*Der Bundesverband kann das zukünfig den Landesverbänden vorgeben nach der neuen Satzung!! *



> Da im Satzungentwurf richtigerweise (§6, Nummer 2, a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes durchzführen haben.





> Nur dass, was Du da anführst, das steht so oder ähnlich in fast jeder Satzung und das ist das normalste der Welt, nennt man Demokratie....


*Dass die Demokratie in den Verbänden nicht funktioniert sondern nur formal vorhanden, wurde ja inzwischen hinlängilch bewiesen und von Herrn Mohnert selber bestätigt.*

Wenn Du weiter daran glauben willst, ist das Dein gutes Recht - ich habe keinerlei Vertrauen in die Verbände und Funktionäre mehr.

Alles, was nicht eindeutig und unverrückbar festgeschrieben wird, wird uns nachher wieder weitere Verbote bescheren.

Und nochmal:
*Wenn das nicht geplant wäre mit Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools, Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc. oder man sich zumindest die Möglichgkeit offen lassen will, warum wird das dann nicht festgeschrieben?*

Gerade jetzt mit der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF wäre da ja die beste Gelegenheit dazu, endlich mal Farbe zu bekennen.

Wer natürlich solche Verbote will und die Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools oder zumindest dafür die Möglichkeit nicht komplett verhindern, der kann mit dieser Satzung leben.

Wer aber diese Verbote und die Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools definitiv nicht will, der *DARF DIESE SATZUNG UND DEN VERSCHMELZUNGSENTWURF NICHT UNTERSCHREIBEN!!!*

Die Funktionäre des DAV müssen da einfach jetzt Farbe bekennen - dass der VDSF eh zu immer mehr Verboten neigt, ist ja nun hinlänglich über Jahrezehnte bewiesen. 
Dass die das so unterschreiben wollen ist schon klar und aus deren Sicht auch richtig..

Und wenn Dus jetzt immer noch nicht begreifen willst, dass zukünftig der Bundesverband schon satzungsgemäß die Möglichkeit hat, den Landesverbäönden solche Dinge vorzugeben, dann kann ichs auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wir als Vereine haben jahrelang gegen das Setzkeschervebot im Landesfischereigesetzt gekämpft, nun ist es im Gesetzentwurf zumindest mit angedacht, weil es auf Drängen der Vereine und deren Mitglieder durch den Landesverband so vorgeschlagen wurde..... Solche eine Gesetzesänderung dauert nur leider sehr lange, hier mittlerweile ca. 3 Jahre.... nur, da kann der VDSF überhaupt nichts für, das liegt an den Politikern und dem Gesetzgebungsverfahren ansich.
> 
> Nun, dass Euer Landesverband nun für den Setzkescher streitet mag man loben. Doch war es der VDSF, der sich für die Einführung des Setzkescherverbots mehr als stark gemacht hat. In so fern kann das nur als teilweise Wiedergutmachung gesehen werden.  Und es ist der VDSF, der den Nahrungserwerb als einzige Legitimation für das Angeln bewirbt. Kannst Du heute noch auf deren HP nachlesen. Und Euer Landesverband kämpft nicht nur für den Setzkescher, sondern auch dafür, dass der Touristenschein nicht für alle Menschen gelten soll.
> Und zwar gegen den erklärten Willen der Politik.
> ...



Ich sehe es nicht so, dass wir gegen alles sind. 
Wir möchten lediglich sichergestellt wissen, dass unsere oberste Interessenvertretung auch tatsächlich unsere Interessen vertritt, und nicht monetäre oder moralisch verfärbte. 

Dass in vielen Vereinen sehr gute Arbeit - und zum Teil erheblich gegen die Ansichten der Bundes- oder Landesverbände -  geleistet wird, steht doch außer Frage.
Aber man darf doch wohl verwundert sein, dass grade diese Vereine sich in Sachen Fusion völlig bedeckt halten. Warum hat man da (oder ist noch dabei) gegen die Richtlinien des eigenen Bundes-/ Landesverbandes gekämpft, akzeptiert nun aber, dass genau diese Gegner durch eine Fusion noch stärker werden?
Warum verlangt man nicht, dass vor einer Fusion die angelpolitischen Ziele festgezurrt und klar definiert werden ?

Und gemau da stellt sich die Solidaritätsfrage.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich habe dich bzw. deine Formulierung schon verstanden #h
> 
> Und ja, es ist auch ausdrücklich erwünscht, dies an die Basis zu kommunizieren (gibt noch ein weiteres Papier welches aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde)
> 
> Die Frage stellt sich also nicht ob es mir/uns erlaubt ist zu veröffentlichen, mehr die Frage warum es nicht in den Medien/Internetpräsenzen der Bundesverbände gemacht wird.



Ja, in der Tat, die Frage ist, ob die Verbände jetzt durch aktives Tun zeigen, dass sie die Basis in den Zusammenschluss mitnehmen wollen oder ob sie wieder "voll auf Risiko" fahren und versuchen, das Projekt über allen Widerstand und alle Verunsicherung hinweg quasi "technisch" durchzuziehen. 
Es wäre ja mit einem speziellen Forum im Internet völlig einfach, die Stimmungen der Basis in dieser Frage aufzunehmen - und obendrein sogar noch antworten zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> und obendrein sogar noch antworten zu können.


Ich lach mich tot 

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit:  null
Beantwortung von Presseanfragen: null
Innerverbandliche Demokratie: null
Information der eigenen Agler: null

Dann davon zu träumen, dass die sich auch noch tatsächlich mit den Leuten offen auseinandersetzen würden, die sie zu verteten haben, ist doch nur noch lachhaft.

Du warst Landesverbandspräsident im VDSF und ebenso Vizepräsident im Bundesverband - Du müsstest doch am besten wissen, wie lächerlich das ist..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Bitte denkt mal Jahre zurück....wer hat uns beim Wettfischverbot geholfen???wer hat uns beim köderfischangeln geholfen?wer hat uns beim Setzkescherverbot geholfen? usw. KEINER
UNSER VEREIN IST SCHON LANGE AUS DEM VERBAND VDSF AUSGETRETEN !!!!!und das ist gut so!!!!!!.... sagte schon wowi..... je weniger kohle reinkommt um so weniger posten bzw keine mitglieder kein verband....da nützt auch ein vertrag nix.....
petri heil esox 02


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

ach so der vdsf war auch gegen kinderangeln....und was haben wir jetzt keinen angelnachwuchs


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ja, in der Tat, die Frage ist, ob die Verbände jetzt durch aktives Tun zeigen, dass sie die Basis in den Zusammenschluss mitnehmen wollen oder ob sie wieder "voll auf Risiko" fahren und versuchen, das Projekt über allen Widerstand und alle Verunsicherung hinweg quasi "technisch" durchzuziehen.
> Es wäre ja mit einem speziellen Forum im Internet völlig einfach, die Stimmungen der Basis in dieser Frage aufzunehmen - und obendrein sogar noch antworten zu können.



Die Landesverbände wurden ja einzeln "informiert", mit der Bitte dies an die Basis weiterzugeben. 

Das ist der Versuch, sich mit geringstmögliche Aufwand scheinheilig von der Informationsverweigerung freizusprechen. 

Die Herren Markstein und Mohnert beziehen sich klar darauf, dass nur die Landesverbände Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes sind. Und folglich glauben sie, auch nur diese informieren zu müssen. 

Man hat offenbar erkannt, dass die Basis mit der Fusion in weiten Teilen nicht einverstanden ist und beschränkt sich bei der Informationspflicht auf das allernötigste.

Das kann man strategisch so machen, charakterlich ist es ein von Angst geprägtes Armutszeugnis. Und es zeigt auch deutlich, dass die Herren ganz genau wissen, auf welch marodem Eis sie wandeln.

Es ist das Eingeständnis, die Fusion gegen den Willen der Basis durchzuziehen. Zumindest aber, nicht mit dieser in die Diskussion zu gehen. 

Nun bleibt noch abzuwarten, was die Landesverbände machen. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass diese ebenfalls eine Informationspflicht für Ihre Mitglieder haben.

In so fern ist es auch nur die halbe Arbeit, die beiden Bundesverbände anzuschreiben. Die gleichen Schreiben, die von der Basis an Mohnert und Markstein gehen, müssen auch an die Landes- und Kreisverbände gehen.


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zitat Ralle:
"Nun bleibt noch abzuwarten, was die Landesverbände machen. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass diese ebenfalls eine Informationspflicht für Ihre Mitglieder haben."

Bis dato : Nix, einfach mal auf die Internetseiten schaunen
da steht unter Aktuelles : Vieles, nur nichts zu diesem Thema
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das zum Thema innerverbandliche Demokratie und Information der Mitglieder 
;-))))

Wer da jetzt noch nicht aufwacht, hats nachher auch nicht besser verdient, als von einem einzigen Verband, dem VDSF mit neuem Namen DAFV, "vertreten" zu werden...........


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Bis dato : Nix, einfach mal auf die Internetseiten schaunen
> da steht unter Aktuelles : Vieles, nur nichts zu diesem Thema
> Gruß A.



Immerhin hat es der DAV-Bundesverband heute geschafft, den offenen Brief von Markstein zu veröffentlichen.

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=330&Itemid=340

Der Rest wird verschwiegen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

​*Gemeinsame Position 
der geschäftsführenden Präsidien 
des DAV Landesverbandes Berlin e.V. und des 
VDSF Landesverbandes Berlin –Brandenburg e.V. 
zur Initiative pro „Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V." 
Zusammenschluss der Dachverbände VDSF und DAV 
*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]Berlin, 12.08.2011 
Mit Bedauern stellen die geschäftsführenden Präsidien beider Landesverbände fest, dass im begonnnen Prozess der Zusammenführung der Dachverbände VDSF und DAV Stagnation eingetreten ist. Die Gefahr des Scheiterns der mit Hoffnung und Zuversicht begonnenen Vereinigungsbestrebungen wächst zunehmend. 
Beide geschäftsführende Präsidien stimmen darin überein, dass eine geschlossene und starke Vertretung der Interessen der Angelfischerei in Deutschland sowohl auf nationaler als auch auf internationale Ebene dringend notwendig ist. 
Die von den Spitzenvertretern des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V. (DAV), des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern e.V. (VDSF) und des Thüringer Landesangelfischerverbandes e.V. (VDSF) gestartete Initiative pro „Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V." wird ausdrücklich unterstützt. Der mit der Initiative veröffentlichte Entwurf einer Satzung stellt eine konsensfähige Basis für weitere Gespräche zur Bildung der auch von uns geforderten einheitlichen Interessenvertretung der deutschen Anglerschaft in einem gemeinsamen Verband dar. 
Die Präsidien der Dachverbände VDSF und DAV werden aufgefordert, die Gespräche zur Bildung eines einheitlichen Gesamtverbandes auf dieser Grundlage unverzüglich wieder aufzunehmen. 

das ist vom dav-berlin auf seiner hp zu lesen
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Immerhin hat es der DAV-Bundesverband heute geschafft, den offenen Brief von Markstein zu veröffentlichen.



Und da ist gerade der Absatz zu den Gewässerpools entweder gelogen oder die haben tatsächlich nicht verstanden, was ihnen droht.


			
				Markstein schrieb:
			
		

> Bei allen Bedenken die Sie haben, vergessen Sie nicht, dass die Souveränität der Landesverbände und Spezialverbände nicht angetatsteet wird. Damit unterliegt auch der Gewässerfond voll der Entscheidungsfreiheit der Landesverbände.



Zum Thema "Spezialverbände:
Die "darf" es zwar weiterhin geben, sie werden aber laut Satzungsentwurf/Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf kein Stimmrecht mehr haben.

Und nochmal, da es scheinbar weder einige Diskutanten hier noch die Funktionäre oder Verbände des DAV begreifen können oder wollen:
Diese Satzung soll nur bis 2017 festgeschrieben sein.

Danach kann sie mit der Mehrheit der VDSF-Verbände wieder beliebig geändert werden.

Da im Satzungentwurf richtigerweise (§6, Nummer 2, a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes durchzführen haben.

Wenn dann ab 2017 mit Mehrheit der VDSF-Landesverbände z. B. beschlossen werden würde, die Gewässerpools zu zerschlagen oder diese dem Bundesverband zu übereignen oder was man sich da noch alles denken kann, *MUSS* der jeweilige Landesverband auf Grund Satzung diesem dann nachkommen.

Das  gleiche gilt, wenn der Bundesverband mit der VDSF-Mehrheit beschliessen würde, dass es Setzkescherverbote, Nachtangelverbote, etc.  bundesweit durchgesetzt werden sollen,* MUSS JEDER *Landesverband laut Satzung das dann auch in seinem jeweiligen Bundesland vorantreiben.

Wer das also nicht will, muss seinem Landesverband einen Brief (Einschreiben)schreiben, in dem gefordert wird, entsprechende Punkte mit fest in die Satzung aufzunehmen (z. B. unsere 10 angelpolitischen Grundsätze, die neutral genug gehalten sind, damit das auch VDSF-Hardliner unterschreiben könnten, aber die weitere Verbote verhindern würden).



> 1.) Alle angelfischereilichen Belange, die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, sollen weitgehend bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden.
> 
> 2.) Dem Bürger soll die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen werden, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen sollen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...



Ebenso müssen sie die Bestandssicherung der jetzigen Gewässerpools festschreiben lassen in der Satzung.
Wer das als Funktionär des VDSF nicht unterschreiben will, der zeigt, dass man sich die Hintertür offenhalten will, alle möglichen weiteren Verbote einzuführen und die Gewässerpools zu zerschlagen.

Wer das als DAV-Funktionär nicht unterschreiben will, der zeigt dass entweder nicht kapiert um was es geht und damit für sein Amt nicht tragbar ist.
Oder er muss sich den Vorwurf gefallen lasen, seine Angler in den Vereinen sowie die DAV-eigenen angelpolitischen Grundsätze zu verraten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Thomas9904

Könntet ihr redaktionsintern mal an einer Vorlage für ein Musterschreiben arbeiten, die dann veröffentlicht werden kann, damit man sie nur noch ausdrucken und unterschreiben braucht?

auch entsprechende adressaten (landesverbände / Bundesverbände) wären nicht schlecht.

Ich bin grad dabei unter fusion-nein-danke.de (grad angelemeldet also noch nichts greifbares - kommt aber die Tage dann zeitnah) eine Webseite zu erstellen, wo solche sachen dann gebündelt angeboten werden können/sollen.

Auch ein sachlicher Einleitungstext wäre nett - ich habs mit dem Formulieren nicht so *sorry*

danke euch 

@Blauzahn

darf ich mir die dokumente bei euch downloaden und bei mir dann ebenfalls online stellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Könntet ihr redaktionsintern mal an einer Vorlage für ein Musterschreiben arbeiten, die dann veröffentlicht werden kann, damit man sie nur noch ausdrucken und unterschreiben braucht?


Auch wenn das eigentlich die Arbeit der Verbände wäre, sind wir da natürlich dran...


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> 
> darf ich mir die dokumente bei euch downloaden und bei mir dann ebenfalls online stellen?



Ich bitte darum !

Gut das die Sache ins Rollen kommt.
Hatte heut auch schon gute Telefonate #h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das eigentlich die Arbeit der Verbände wäre, sind wir da natürlich dran...



Die Verbände entwerfen ein Musterschreiben, mit dem man seinen Protest gegen die Fusion zum ausdruck bringena kann?

Wo lebst du denn? |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich  meine die Funktionäre, die in den Verbänden diesen Unfug nicht mitmachen wollen, auch Vereinsvorstände, Kreisverbände etc..

Für was sind sonst solche Funktionäre da?

Zum reinen abnicken, wie das ja Peter Mohnert angeführt hat?

Scheinbar hatte er recht, dass das auch im DAV so ist...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Bis die Webseite fertig ist, kann man auf facebook sein Statement hinterlassen: http://www.facebook.com/fusionneindanke

@Toxe

Dein Einverständis vorraussetzend, habe ich mich mal an deinem Banner bedient


----------



## Harry84 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo,

habe früher auch oft in der Mulde geangelt… ;-) kenne also die Vorzüge des DAV (Nachtangeln, Gewässerpool, etc.) und kann gut nachvollziehen, warum der Widerstand gegen eine Fusion unter diesen Bedingungen wächst. Bevor ich nach BaWü gezogen bin hatte ich noch nie was von Nachtangelverbot, usw. gehört. Das man als Vereinsmitglied nur in ner handvoll (wenn überhaupt) Gewässer angeln darf und dafür noch nen Haufen Geld bezahlen soll war mir auch neu. Wie man sowas gut heißen kann ist mir ein Rätsel! Ich glaube den meisten ist es gar nicht klar, was da auf sie zukommt…bis ich damit konfrontiert war, wusste ich ja schließlich auch nicht, was in BaWü alles so verboten ist. Wenn man in den Vereinen der neuen Bundesländer mal sagen würde, dass es z.B. ab 20xx kein Nachtangeln mehr geben würde…boah…ich glaub da würden die Fetzen fliegen…

Aber wie kann ich denn etwas gegen die Fusion unternehmen, wenn ich in keinem Verein oragnisiert bin? Habe ja schließlich keinen Funktionär an den ich mich wenden kann, der dann irgendwie meine Interessen vertritt, oder? Kann man nicht zentral Stimmen gegen die Fusion sammeln? Wenn jetzt jeder einzeln zu seinen Vorständen rennt, sind die doch auch überfordert… Kann man nicht so eine Art Petition gegen die Fusion unterschreiben? Ich wär dabei!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Harry84 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht so eine Art Petition gegen die Fusion unterschreiben?



Ist in Vorbereitung. Ich bitte um ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich tot
> 
> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit:  null
> Beantwortung von Presseanfragen: null
> ...



Lieber Thomas,
als ich in Funktion war, da mussten die Verbände überhaupt erst dazu gebracht werden, eigene Internetpräsenzen aufzubauen. (Vielleicht wirfst Du mal einen Blick auf den Disclaimer beim VDSF und in Berlin-Brandenburg....)

Meine Formulierung sollte auch nicht als Einschätzung des Wahrscheinlichen verstanden werden, sondern eher als eine Forderung. Ob die erfüllt wird, kann keiner sagen. Aber sie _könnte_ erfüllt werden - und sie _müsste_ es auch.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände wurden ja einzeln "informiert", mit der Bitte dies an die Basis weiterzugeben.
> 
> Das ist der Versuch, sich mit geringstmögliche Aufwand scheinheilig von der Informationsverweigerung freizusprechen.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme vor allem dem letzten Absatz zu.

Wenn die Bundespräsidien der Diskussion ausweichen wollen, dann wälzen sie die Verantwortung, die Last und das Risiko weitestgehend auf die Landesverbände ab. Man stelle sich einen LV-Präsidenten vor, der in dieser Frage kein Pro-Fusion-Mandat seiner JHV bekommt. Der kann doch gleich einpacken. Wenn die LV-Präsidien dieses Risiko so einfach auf sich nehmen, dann haben sie die Situation nicht erkannt oder ihnen ist das Risiko gleichgültig.


----------



## wasser-ralf (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Das zum Thema innerverbandliche Demokratie und Information der Mitglieder
> ;-))))


 
Zu diesem Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass gant offensichtlich bei uns noch nicht einmal die Kreisverbände informiert wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Tja, wie sagen die Funktionäre:
Ihr seind ja selber schuld, warum fragt ihr nicht nach.............


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So! Seite steht. Ich bitte um Änderungswünsche beim Starttext - ich bin da nicht so der Held beim Formulieren.

@Thomas

Darf ich mich an den Leitlinien usw. von euch bedienen? ich würde die gern dort auch veröffentlichen.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns ohnehin absprechen, was veröffentlicht werden soll(te). Eine Linksammlung (du zauberst ja immer passende Links aus dem Hut - also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du irgendwo eine liste rumfliegen hast) wäre nicht schlecht.

Danke dir


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Alles was bei uns hir im Verbands- und Politikforum veröffentlicht ist, darf gerne weiterverbreitet, veröffentlich, genutzt werden..


----------



## ivo (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich möchte kurz folgendes festhalten:

Werden Delegierte in den LV des DAV über die Übernahme abstimmen wird es wahrscheinlich eine Mehrheit für die Übernahme geben. 

Stimmen die Mitglieder ab werden sich die Präsidenten wahrscheinlich eine blutige Nase holen. Zumindest müssten sie sich enorm ins Zeug legen um eine Zustimmung zu erreichen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass den Präsidenten dies sehr bewusst ist, auch meinem. Und der wird wieder sauer sein wenn ers liest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Die träumen halt im DAV davon, dem VDSF vieles abgerungen zu haben inm der Satzung - Und die haben bis heute nicht kapiert, dass sie über den Tisch gezogen wurden.....

Dazu muss man eigentlich dem VDSF gratulieren, das war wirklich geschickt gemacht.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man eigentlich dem VDSF gratulieren, das war wirklich geschickt gemacht.



Nun, da würde ich noch etwas mit dem Fazit warten #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Auch wenn ich bis zum Schluss dafür kämpfen werde, glaube ich nicht dass genügend DAV-Angler de Arsxx hochkriegen werden, um diese Übernahme des DAV zu verhindern - ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren..

Vielleicht klopft ja auch mal etwas Intelligenz bei den DAV-Funktionären an, damit sie diese Satzung und den vorgelegten Verschmelzungsvertrag mal richtig lesen und wissen, was ihnen da dann droht...


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

wollebre , der Gedanke ist gut, nur befürchte ich, dass dabei genau das kaputt geht, was wir versuchen u.a. zu erhalten;
nix Einnahmen nix Pacht und damit Fond adee
Gruß A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> So! Seite steht.



Da ich schon die ersten Anfragen via PN hatte: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de

...

Ich hoffe, die steht jetzt auch in meiner Sig ...


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Guter Job, Kollege!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja , super Sache
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wird verlinkt #h

Wir sollten konkreter werden (siehe PN)


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Der Widerstand kann hier nun organisiert und besprochen werden.
Die IG ist moderiert um zu verhindern, das mitgelesen wird... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn Interesse besteht, können wir Interessierten ein unsichtbares Forum zum organisieren des Widerstandes der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF anbieten.

Das können dann nur dafür freigeschaltete Member sehen und Moderatoren sehen.

Aufgenommen wird nur, wer uns von den Oragnisatoren genannt wird.

Dann habt ihr die Möglichkeit ganz normal wie hier im Forum zu diskutieren und euch auszutauschen.

Entsprechende Veröffentlichungen können wir dann zeitnah öffentlich als Nachricht bringen.

So wie wir allen Verbänden immer schon die Kooperation angeboten haben, machen wir dies natürlich auch euch hier, damit ihr eine möglichst große Zahl an Anglern erreichen könnt..


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja Thomas, dieses Interesse besteht sicherlich. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dann werd ich mal bei unsere Technik nachragen, wie und wie schnell wir das realisieren können.
In den IG`s besteht eben das Problem eng begrenzter Zeichenzahl bei den Postings.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Über was im Board nicht schon alles diskutiert wurde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205716

Da findet sich im aktuell vorliegenden Entwurf für Satzung und Verschmlezungsvertrag auch wenig davon wieder......


----------



## flor61 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe dann mal gerade die BLINKER mit den aktuellsten DAV-Nachrichten bekommen. Es läuft also wie immer. Schlechte Info-Politik, Schaffung von Tatsachen und Veräppelung des Fußvolkes.
Ich denke, wir können uns jetzt aufregen wie wir wollen, aber wenn unser Widerstand gegen die Vereinnahmung des DAV nicht Hand und Fuß bekommt, werden wir am Ende alle die lange Nase haben.
Soll heißen, daß wir einen blickigen Rechtsverdreher brauchen, der auch noch strategisch weiterdenkt. Denn der VDSF und die Herren vom DAV sind nicht doof, denn es geht ja um ihre eigenen privaten Interessen. Ausserdem habe ich gerade gesehen, daß die Satzung des DAV vor einem Jahr geändert wurde, warum auch immer.
So, Initiative hin, Initiative her. Die ganze Sache braucht Hand-und-Fuß, ansonsten läuft alles wie gewünscht.

Petri


----------



## ivo (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn die Geschäftsstellen mit Briefen geflutet werden ist das ein Anfang.


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hey flor, der Widerstand formiert sich, schließ Dich an.
Rechtsverdreher ist ja nicht schlecht. Aber wer soll das finanzieren?
Was meinst Du konkret mit geänderter Satzung? gib doch mal einen genaueren Hinweis. 
Für mich ist die ganze Sache ein geplanter Handstreich.


----------



## gründler (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Rechtsverdreher

Haben wir hier im board min.2 Stk.einer davon sollte bekannt sein.

Der Bruder von Bert 


lg


----------



## flor61 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=71&Itemid=83

Hier ist die Satzung des DAV, mit Änderungsdatum 13.03.2010. Ich habe zwar die Bedeutung der Änderung noch nict erkannt, bin ja kein Jurist, aber es gab die Änderung. Vieleicht hängt das ja mit der Hauptversammlung zusammen, keine Ahnung. Deswegen der "Rechtsverdreher", der würde die Änderung juristisch verstehen.

Petri


----------



## flor61 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hier der Link des DAV, über den Ihr dem DAV Eure Meinung zu dem Sachverhalt mitteilen könnt. Das wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang, um unserem Vorstand mitzuteilen, was wir Mitglieder von unserem Vorstand und deren Zielen halten.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=5

Petri

PS: Vieleicht läßt sich ja eine Abstimmung mit diesem Link hier organisieren, damit wir den Überblick haben, wieviel emails von hier aus an den DAV gingen. Der muß dann natürlich auch ordentlich gepuscht werden und dem board müssen wir auch dankbar sein, daß wir diese Plattform hier nutzen dürfen, hoffe ich jedenfalls weiterhin.


----------



## looser-olly (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

was ist denn nun mit dem  DMV??????????????
der war ja nun dem dav angeschlossen,

was passiert da nun??????????


gruß olly.


----------



## flor61 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Tja, ich denke, da wird alles geschluckt, was am DAV dran hängt.
Das sind Dimensionen, wo wir vieleicht noch garnicht hindenke. Das gleiche wird ja dann auch für Sachsen, Meck-Pom, Sachsen-Anhalt gelten. Thüringen und unsere Brandenburger Leittiere haben sich ja nun schon entsprechend geäußert.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> was ist denn nun mit dem DMV??????????????
> der war ja nun dem dav angeschlossen,


Die müssen entweder austreten aus dem dann DAFV (VDSF mit anderem Namen) oder versinken in der Bedeutungslosigkeit, da es ja im neu+ien Verband auch Referat Meeresangeln geben soll und der DMV somit überflüssig (in den Augen des VDSF) - auch geschickt geplant...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Unter http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente sind jetzt Anschreiben an die jeweiligen DAV-Landesverbände online.

Änderungswünsche sind gern willkommen.


----------



## plötze (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

vielen dank für die zahlreichen informationen und euer engagement!

ich bin vositzender einen angelvereins in eberswalde und habe mir eben das anschreiben an den lavb ausgedruckt. dieses werde ich von meinen mitgliedern unterschreiben lassen und auch an befreundete vereine weiterleiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Unter http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente sind jetzt Anschreiben an die jeweiligen DAV-Landesverbände online.
> 
> Änderungswünsche sind gern willkommen.



Sehr interessante Seite Wolkenkrieger.:m Ich habe mir gleich das passende Schreiben ausgedruckt und werde es dann so schnell wie möglich abschicken.

@ flor61,
die Seite vom DAV ist z.Z. down. Das die so schnell ihre Zelte abbrechen hätte ich nun nicht gedacht.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ich habe mir gleich das passende Schreiben ausgedruckt und werde es dann so schnell wie möglich abschicken


*Sollte jeder DAV-Angkler machen, der eine Übernahme des DV verhindern will.*

Für alle VDSF-Angler, die auch endlich einen guten Verband für Angler wollen und daher diese geplante Übernahme verhindern und statt dessen eine venünftige Fusion, sind ebenfalls Schreiben in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mal was in eigener Sache.

Wir haben uns in den letzten Monaten die Finger wund geschrieben, diskutiert, gezankt, wurden angefeindet und bekamen Lob.

Trotzdem war die aktive Beteiligunng den Diskussionsthemen nie auf einer breiten Ebene, gleichwohl wir natürlich jede Menge stille Leser hatten und auch zahlreiche Resonanz per Mail oder PN bekamen.

Um so mehr freut es mich, dass jetzt doch so einige sich hier zu Wort melden und wohl auch draußen aktiv werden, die man zuvor kaum bemerkt hat. 

Das ist für mich persönlich eine schöne Bestätigung unserer unermüdlichen Informationsarbeit.

Ich finde das Klasse, was jetzt so langsam ins rollen kommt und hoffe, da wird eine Lawine draus.

*Zeigt denen dass Ihr keine wehrlosen,  dummen Schafe seid, denen man bei lebendigem Leib das Fell abziehen kann. *

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Blauzahn (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Unter http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente sind jetzt Anschreiben an die jeweiligen DAV-Landesverbände online.
> 
> Änderungswünsche sind gern willkommen.



Klasse Wolkenkrieger !

Es nimmt langsam Fahrt auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> das ist für mich persönlich eine schöne bestätigung unserer unermüdlichen informationsarbeit.
> 
> Ich finde das klasse, was jetzt so langsam ins rollen kommt und hoffe, da wird eine lawine draus.


dito!!!!


----------



## Kurbel (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das Anschreiben an den LAV Sachsen-Anhalt ist am Anfang
sehr fehlerhaft geschrieben.Das müßte überarbeitet werden,ich habe bedenken,das so abzuschicken.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Das Anschreiben an den LAV Sachsen-Anhalt ist am Anfang
> sehr fehlerhaft geschrieben.Das müßte überarbeitet werden,ich habe bedenken,das so abzuschicken.



Die Schreiben sind alle identisch ... also mach einen Vorschlag. Ich ändere dann entsprechend.

Danke


----------



## Blauzahn (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Kurbel meint wohl die Formatierung.
Das Word-Dokument sieht noch sauber aus, die ausfüllbare PDF hat Leerzeichen an stellen wo sie nicht hingehören.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Konvertierungsproblem. Ich guck mal, was ich machen kann.


----------



## isi 81 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Würd es auch gern abschicken aber muss meinem Vorredner rechtgeben. Bitte schau es Dir das Schreiben nochmal an und ändere es schnell das wir Gas geben können|director:.

Es sind manche Worte durch Leerzeichen getrennt und zwischen manchen Worten 2 oder 3 Leerzeichen. Also mach hinnnnnnnnne|supergri


----------



## Brotfisch (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Möchte gerne an Ralles Beitrag #180 anknüpfen und ein paar Dinge ergänzen:

1. Aktuelle Situation: Es war zu erwarten, dass die LV weiteren Verhandlungen zustimmen. Sie sind erst in der Lage, einzugreifen, wenn sie zumindest ein Gefühl dafür kriegen, a. was die Basis mehrheitlich von der Fusion in der jetzigen Form denkt _und_ b. welches Risiko sie für sich eingehen, wenn sie den wachsenden Widerstand ignorieren - schließlich droht ihnen (wie auch den Vorständen der Kreisverbände und Angelvereine) der Verlust der Mehrheit, wenn sie schlussendlich einer Fusion zustimmen, die nicht akzeptiert wird. Die Bundesverbände haben das Risiko bei einem Scheitern der Fusion von sich auf die Landesverbände abgewälzt. Das steht nicht nur in der gemeinsamen Erklärung von Markstein und Mohnert. Noch viel mehr ergibt sich dieses daraus, dass sie selbst weiterhin jede Überzeugungsarbeit für die Fusion gegenüber der Basis verweigern und dieses allein den Landesverbänden überlassen. Die Landesverbände müssen erkennen, dass sie dadurch in eine gefährliche Zwickmühle gedrängt werden: gelingt es ihnen nicht, ihre Basis mitzunehmen, können sie die Fusion nur ablehnen oder ihre Basis verraten.

2. Option Austritt: Das ist kein wirklicher Beitrag. Begrenzte Austritte werden von den Organisatoren der Fusion als unvermeidlicher Kollateralschaden billigend in Kauf genommen. Jede popelige Erhöhung des Mitgliedsbeitrag um ein paar Cents ruft Protest hervor und bewirkt zwangsläufig Austritte. Das sind die Verantwortlichen gewöhnt. Das ist ihnen egal.

3. Qualität des Protestes:  Beachtet wird der Protest nur, wenn er eine völlig andere Qualität beweist, als die üblichen Reaktionen auf Veränderungen. Das bedeutet, dass der Protest a. organisiert sein muss und b. inhaltlich bessere Wege aufzeigen muss, die zumindest die Chance bieten, Mehrheiten zu finden. Dazu gehört auch, dass es schnell passieren muss.

4. Unterschriftskampagnen: sind sicher ein gutes Instrument auch in diesem Fall. Aber sie allein werden nicht ausreichen.

5. Widerstand organisieren: Es muss deutlich werden, dass der Widerstand *stark *und *dauerhaft *ist. Das bedeutet, dass er organisiert werden muss. Das Anglerboard ist - für sich genommen - zwar ein gutes Informations- und Diskussionsmedium, ersetzt aber nicht die Organisation. Die hier im Board beschriebenen Einzelaktivitäten sind wichtig. Aber es muss klar sichtbar werden, dass sie vernetzt, strukturiert und kampagnenfähig sind. Insbesondere müssen sie auch solche Angler erreichen, die das Board nicht nutzen. 

Als ersten weiteren Schritt schlage ich daher vor, regionale Zellen zu bilden (zunächst mit entsprechenden Unterforen, um die regionalen Aktivitäten zu koordinieren), die dann auch nach außen sichtbar werden. Weitere Schritte werden nötig sein. Diese werden viel Zeit und Geld kosten. Von jedem!

6. Der Widerstand muss ein Ziel haben. Die bloße Ablehnung des - an sich vernünftigen - Zusammenschlusses reicht  nicht. Es müssen Alternativen aufgezeigt werden. Auch die Unterzeichnung angelpolitischer Grundsätze durch ein paar Funktionäre wird allein nicht reichen. Das Ziel muss darin bestehen, einen demokratisch lebendigen, leistungsfähigen, zukunftsorientierten, angler- und fischfreundlichen Verband zu gestalten. Diese Alternative muss möglichen Unterstützern als realistische Option aufgezeigt werden. Jedem muss deutlich werden, dass es nicht nur Kritik gibt, sondern auch Visionen. Nur wenn es gelingt, dass sich die gesamte Protestbewegung auf eine Vision einigt, wird sie stark genug sein, um so viele Angler an der Basis zu überzeugen, dass die Funktionäre ihre Interessen nicht länger übergehen können.

7. Der Protest hat gute Aussichten: Die Art und Weise, wie die Verbände mit ihrem neuen Fusionsanlauf erneut versuchen, demokratische Willensbildung weitgehend zu unterdrücken und die Befürchtungen der Basis zu ignorieren, schreckt viel mehr Angler ab, als sich bisher zu Wort gemeldet haben. Das bietet beste Chancen, diese bislang schweigenden Angler zu aktivieren. Die Funktionäre hoffen darauf, dass die meisten "einfach nur angeln" wollen. Es darf kein Zweifel bestehen, dass nicht diese, sondern die Kritiker einer Fusion in dieser Form die Mehrheit sind.

Ich will, dass wir endlich eine demokratisch legitimierte Angelfischereiorganisation haben!

Der Zeitpunkt, sich dafür einzusetzen ist: JETZT.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wie wäre es denn wenn ihr, an statt hier über ein paar Leerzeichen zu jammern, selber mal die Initiative ergreifen würdet. 
Es ist doch kein Problem die entsprechende Adresse/Anschrift in das Word-Dokument einzufügen und dort eventuell vorhandene Fehler *SELBER* zu berichtigen.
Scheinbar ist es hier aber nicht anders als im normalen (Vereins-) Leben.|rolleyes


----------



## Brotfisch (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich habe von "ersten Schritten" gesprochen, da kannte ich Wolkenkriegers neue Seite nocht nicht. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. Also: ich meinte "nächsten weiteren Schritt".


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So ... Anschreiben gefixt. Die Blockformatierung aus Word hat beim Konvertieren Probleme gemacht.

Dann eben ohne Blockformatierung


----------



## isi 81 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn ihr, an statt hier über ein paar Leerzeichen zu jammern, selber mal die Initiative ergreifen würdet.
> Es ist doch kein Problem die entsprechende Adresse/Anschrift in das Word-Dokument einzufügen und dort eventuell vorhandene Fehler *SELBER* zu berichtigen.
> Scheinbar ist es hier aber nicht anders als im normalen (Vereins-) Leben.|rolleyes



Die Initiative ergreifen wie Du zB?? |kopfkrat

Übrigens habe ich genau das in Word versucht hat aber leider nicht gefunzt ;+ .


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Brotfisch

Meinst du, du kannst deine Idee der Vision in - sagen wir mal - 5 Sätzen nieder schreiben und hier als Diskussionsgrundlage anbieten?

5 Sätze deswegen, weil auf Unterschriftenlisten nicht mehr Platz für einen "wofür unterschreibe ich"-Tex ist. |supergri

Ich hab mir den Startseitentext auf meiner Seite gestern auch aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt und bin nicht ganz so glücklich damit ... :g

@isi81 & Stuffel

Kackt euch jetzt bitte nicht gegenseitig an - dafür ist "danach" immer noch Zeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



isi 81 schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich genau das in Word versucht hat aber leider nicht gefunzt ;+ .



Bei mir hat das wunderbar geklappt. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich einige, etwas unglückliche Satzbauten, auch noch gleich geändert.:m

@ Wolkenkrieger,
es ging weniger ums "Ankacken", wie Du es sagst, als vielmehr darum das man sich auch mal selber kümmern kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Bei mir hat das wunderbar geklappt. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich einige, etwas unglückliche Satzbauten, auch noch gleich geändert


Lobenswerte Eigeninitiative, wenn das um sich greift, werden die Funktionäre nix meh zu lachen haben...



> 5. Widerstand organisieren: Es muss deutlich werden, dass der Widerstand stark und dauerhaft ist. Das bedeutet, dass er organisiert werden muss. Das Anglerboard ist - für sich genommen - zwar ein gutes Informations- und Diskussionsmedium, ersetzt aber nicht die Organisation. Die hier im Board beschriebenen Einzelaktivitäten sind wichtig. Aber es muss klar sichtbar werden, dass sie vernetzt, strukturiert und kampagnenfähig sind. Insbesondere müssen sie auch solche Angler erreichen, die das Board nicht nutzen.


Es geht vorwärts, wengleich nicht mit regionalen Gruppen, sondern bundesweit.

Und zwar egal ob mit einer peinlichen Übernahme wie jetzt geplant, mit einer richtigen, gleichberechtigten Fusion odr auch zukünftig 2 Dachverbänden. 

Denn dass dieses jetzige Modell - ob DAV, VDSF oder DAFV - nur als gescheitert bezeichnet werden kann, ist klar.

Genauso klar, dass da jetzt bei den Funktionären eine Wagenburgmentalität herrscht und die sich angstvoll einigeln.

Aber da es auch angeblich Funktionäre gibt, welche vernünftige Angelpolitik vertreten und die es gut mit den Anglern meinen, werden diese eine Möglichkeit bekommen, sich entsprechend zu artikulieren - auch ohne dass dabei das Anglerboard, ausser im Bereich Kommunikation - was nach wie vor eh *allen* Verbänden bei uns kostenlos möglich ist - etwas damit zu tun hat.
´
Mitglied werden nur einzelne Angler werden können - unabhängig sonstiger Mitgliedschaften in irgendeinem Verband.

Vereine, Kreis-, Regional, Landes- und Bundesverbände können Kooperationspartner werden, sofern sie die Ziele mit unterstützen und umsetzen wollen.

Die Mitgliedschaft wird kostenlos sein .

I.D.A. lebt und wird sich melden, wenns soweit ist.


----------



## isi 81 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das wunderbar geklappt. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich einige, etwas unglückliche Satzbauten, auch noch gleich geändert.:m
> 
> Leider ging es bei mir nicht #c aber ist ja schon geändert also konzentrieren wir uns aufs Wesentliche#6


----------



## Brotfisch (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Thomas,
mir ist schon klar, dass das AB bundesweit aktiv ist - und das ist auch gut so.

Ich glaube trotzdem, dass es jetzt auch (nicht ausschließlich) regionaler Koordination bedarf. Denn die Verbände haben den Landesverbänden den "schwarzen Peter" zugeschoben (kein Wortspiel). Hier ist der Hauptansatzpunkt zu suchen, nicht beim Bund (der reagiert, wie Du selbst sagst, eh nicht). Da braucht es Gruppen in den LV, die auch jemanden mal in die Bütt schicken können. Denn ohne das wird es nicht gehen.

Ich will ja nicht gleich zum arabischen Frühling greifen. Aber wirksam wird ein Protest nicht im Internet allein, sondern erst, wenn er auch außerhalb der Netzwelt sichtbar wird. 

Das alles soll den Wert der hier aufgezeigten Protestaktivitäten in keinster Weise schmälern, sondern ist on top gedacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



isi 81 schrieb:


> Stuffel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .... also konzentrieren wir uns aufs Wesentliche#6
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Sorry, das ist mir noch wichtig. Es reicht nicht, zu behaupten, dass die anderen gescheitert sind. Ist maximal eine Feststellung. Aber überzeugt nicht, dass es Aussichten auf etwas anderes gibt. 

Zukunft machen wir uns nur selber, nicht die von gestern. Sonst haben wir keine.

Wir müssen uns den Erfolg schon holen, der wird uns nicht von denen auf dem Tablett gebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Zukunft machen wir uns nur selber, nicht die von gestern. Sonst haben wir keine.


Also zerschlagen der jetzigen Verbände und Strukturen?


----------



## raubangler (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also zerschlagen der jetzigen Verbände und Strukturen?



Wo gerade die grosse Revolution im Gange ist......
Wie soll eigentlich in der Wunschwelt die Entscheidungsfindung auf Verbandsebene stattfinden?

Demokratisch?
Das war es ja bisher und hat nicht funktioniert.
Zumindestens wurden von der Mehrheit die falschen Funktionaere gewaehlt.

Man koennte natuerlich auch die Mehrheit abschaffen.
Andere Loesungen fallen mir nicht ein.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Deswegen frag ich da ja, wie Brotfisch das gemeint hat..


----------



## raubangler (17. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen frag ich da ja, wie Brotfisch das gemeint hat..



Wobei wir es hier mit einer allgemeinen Fragestellung zu tun haben......

Alle hier angefeindete Personen und Verbandsrichtlinien sind das Ergebnis von offiziell (und vereinsrechtlich geforderten) hochdemokratischen Prozessen.

Wie soll die Entscheidungsfindung denn zukuenftig ablaufen, damit sich der aktuelle Zustand nicht wiederholen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*Die Prozesse sind nur formal- aber gewiss in keinster Weise "hoch"demokratisch, und nicht mal ansatzweise geeignet, Angler auf dem Weg einer Fusion bzw. wie in diesem Fall einer Übernahme des DAV mitzunehmen. *

Beispiel DAV:
Alleine die kurze Zeit, die zur Verfüfung steht um Eingaben oder Änderungsvorschläge zu machen bis zum 20. November reicht nie aus.

Bis dato wurden ja noch nicht mal die Vereine alle informiert über die neuen Dokumente.
Diese müssten dazu eine Mitgliederversammlunmg einberufen und diskutieren, ob sie dann eine Übernahme unter diesen Bedingungen wollen. 
Dann den entsprechenden zuständigen Funktionär informieren, wie dieser bei der entsprechenden Sitzung abstimmen soll (sofern er im Verbandsausschuss ist), oder ihren nächsten Funktionären Druck machen, um die Funktionäre auf Linie zu bringen, welche da abstimmen dürfen.

Das ist so zeitlich nicht zu schaffen für die Vereine und Angler.

Vom VDSF kennt man weder einen Zeitplan in dem Eingaben möglich sind, noch ist da vermutlich bisher nur ein einziger Verein oder Angler über die Dokumente informiert wurden, damit er die durchlesen und gegebenenfalls Einwände geltend machen kann.

Jedenfalls ist auf beiden Seiten der Bundesverbände bisher da keines Dokumente veröffentlicht.

*Und ihr als im DAV oder VDSF organisierten Angler wisst ja selber, ob und wie euch über die Kette Bundesverband - Landesverbände - Kreis/Regionalverbände- Vereine - Angler eines der Dokumente zukam - das wäre dan ja nu ie Information. Eine Diskussion oder gar Abstimmung darüber in den Vereinen hat damit auch nocht stattgefunden.*

Dann heisst es nachher von den Bundesverbänden, weil eben die Zeit viel zu kurz angesetzt wurde:
Es kamen keine Eingaben oder Einwände, also sind alle einverstanden.

*Und das lieber Raubangler, hat beileibe nichts mit "hochdemokratisch" zu tun. *

*Sondern schlicht nur mit "formaldemokratische Bedingungen erfüllt, um alles ohne weitere
Information und Diskussion durchzudrücken.!"*

Wenn sich das die Angler in VDSF wie DAV gefallen lassen, spricht das leider Bände und lässt Schlimmstes befürchten, was den DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) angeht.

Und da Brotfisch das ausgeführt hat, habe ich ihn eben gefragt, wie er sich das vorstellt, ob das bedeutet angesichts dieser undemokratischen Verhältnise, sowie des Unwillens  der Funktionäre das zu ändern  - und des Unwillens der Angler sich einzumischen -  ob er damit meint, dass man versuchen müsse, diese Verbände und Strukturen zu zerschlagen.


			
				?Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Brotfisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schlicht, weil ich nicht kapiert habe, was er da meint. Deswegen die Nachfrage..


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja Thomas, dieser enge Zeitrahmen ist doch Absicht. Du sollst nur formal die Möglichkeit haben, gewünscht ist das nicht wirklich. Da man sich im Klaren ist, wie langsam die große Mehrzahl der Mitglieder ticken, wird diese Metode ja auch funktionieren. Ehe der Letzte aufwacht, ist der Drops gelutscht.


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Bis dato wurden ja noch nicht mal die Vereine alle informiert über die neuen Dokumente.
> Diese müssten dazu eine Mitgliederversammlunmg einberufen und diskutieren, ob sie dann eine Übernahme unter diesen Bedingungen wollen.


 
Ja Thomas, das ist ja das Kalkül der Herren. Gäbe es das Internet nicht und wäre bisher auch kaum etwas von den aktuellen Plänen bis zur Basis durchgesickert.
Selbst wenn der gute Wille bestanden hätte. Man kann sich doch ausrechnen, wie die Beteiligung von kurzfristig einberufenen außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlungen aussähe. Die wären größtenteils nicht einmal Beschlussfähig.
Leider geht ihre Rechnung aber auch oft auf, dass die Mehrzahl „nur angeln“ will, mit Politik nichts am Hut hat. Sieh doch nur die Nutzerzahl hier im Board und die Beteiligung an diesem Diskussionsthema.  Viele Sportsfreunde in meinem Umfeld nutzen noch nicht einmal das Internet. Wenn es da nicht gelingt, die Information in die Breite zu tragen und den Protest zu entfachen, sieht es schlecht aus. 
Aber ich glaube, wir sind auf einem guten Weg.


----------



## Badra (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Natürlich wird die Diskussion jetzt in Gang kommen, denn erst jetzt sind die Dokumente bekannt wenngleich in Teilen noch nicht offiziell hier in Sachsen Anhalt soll das ja erst noch kommen so zumindest Peter Weineck (Präsident  LAV).


Dennoch bemerke ich bereits die ersten Reaktionen in meinem Verein. Viele Mitglieder stellen mir die Frage Wie das mit dem Nachtangelverbot gemeint sei und was das solle das der Gewässerfond zerschlagen werden könnte.

Es rumort und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Es rumort und das ist auch gut so.


So ist es - es fängt gerade erst an.

PS:
@ Badra:
Laut unsern ERegeln sind nur eigene Fotos als Avatar/Signaturbild zugelssen wegen Copyright. Daher habe ich Deines entfernt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nochmal:
Wären solche Dinge wie Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools, Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Abschlagzwang etc. nicht geplant, könnte das doch locker sowohl der VDSF wie auch der DAV problemlos in der Satzung festschreiben, vor allem auch zeitlich unbefristet - in der jeweils eigenen genauso wie in der des geplanten DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen).

Das wird nicht getan - warum wohl?


----------



## Debilofant (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Tja, das mehr oder weniger lethargisch bis steinzeitlich anmutende Informationsgebaren beider Verbände im Allgemeinen ist ja schon als Missstand benannt und in Sachen Akzeptanz und Vertrauen als kontraproduktiv gewürdigt worden. Wenn das aus Sicht der Verbände nicht als dringend verbesserungsbedürftig angesehen wird, sondern das mit Bedacht schon so geheimniskrämerisch bleiben soll, dann darf sich der organisierte Sportsfreund wohl der ihm schweigsam generell unterstellten Unmündigkeit als nun doch sonderbare Wertschätzung seiner Finanzierungsrolle vergegenwärtigen.

Was bis jetzt zu den Verhandlungsinhalten bzw. den nun scheinbar im Sauseschritt den Weg ebnenden Zwischenergebnissen kommuniziert wurde, ist einmal mehr unter aller Sau. Da ist ja nicht einmal die sprichwörtliche Katze im Sack als solche zu erkennen.

*Wohin* *soll sie denn nun konkret gehen, die gemeinsame Reise???* Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, ist da bislang nichts an klar benannten gemeinsamen Positionen und Zielsetzungen zu lesen, bzw. werden das Fußvolk und die Öffentlichkeit altbewährt mit blumigsten Seifenbläschenformulierungen und beschwichtigenden Versprechungen bar jedes greifbaren Inhalts einmal mehr grandios im Nebel stehen gelassen...

Klar ist somit nur, dass man gemeinsam auf salbungsvoll gepflegte Intransparenz setzt.

Wenn ich daran denke, was ich im Lehrgang zum Fischereischein (den ich mangels Alternative bei einem dem VDSF angehörenden Verein nach ca. 30 Jahren aktiver legaler Sportfischerei und langjähriger DAV-Mitgliedschaft vor und nach der Wende leider zwangsnachabsolvieren durfte) an ideologisch verbrämten Predigten zum VDSF-gemäßen Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch anhören durfte, da grault es mir, wenn die Positionen des DAV im Zuge der Fusion auch nur zu verwässern drohen.

Wie Thomas schon schrieb - wo sind die klaren Bekenntnisse pro mündigem Angler etwa in Gestalt einer gemeinsam im Lichte des Tierschutzgesetzes anerkannten Berechtigung zum schonenden Zurücksetzen von Fischen???

Wo bzw. wie ist die gemeinsame Position in Sachen Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot, Unterfangkescher-Mitführgebot und sonstigem in ideologisch vorauseilendem Gehorsam am Angler verbrochenen Schwachsinn, wo???

Wenn derzeit nicht einmal der DAV klare Aussagen zu den gemeinsamen Vorstellungen trifft, lässt das allerschlimmstes befürchten. Eine Fusion, in deren Ergebnis diese ohne Not selbst auferlegten Drangsalierungen und Maßregelungen westdeutscher Strickart nun auch zur gesamtdeutschen Errungenschaft befördert werden, brauche und will ich nicht!

Solange nicht gegenüber allen Beteiligten und Betroffenen klar kommuniziert wird, wohin die Reise gehen soll, kann und wird es auch keine von der Basis mitgestaltete und mitgetragene Fusion geben (können), denn das setzt zunächst einmal voraus, dass man überhaupt weiß, worüber genau man sich unterhält, bzw. was da auf einen zukommt oder nicht.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Solange nicht gegenüber allen Beteiligten und Betroffenen klar kommuniziert wird, wohin die Reise gehen soll, kann und wird es auch keine von der Basis mitgestaltete und mitgetragene Fusion geben (können), denn das setzt zunächst einmal voraus, dass man überhaupt weiß, worüber genau man sich unterhält, bzw. was da auf einen zukommt oder nicht.


Wenn sich das die Basis nicht wie bisher eben einfach gefallen lässt...

Darüberhinaus sollte man nicht mehr von Fusion reden - hier handelt es sich um die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF - auch wenn der danach anders heissen soll: DAFV, ist es eben nix alt der alte VDSF mit neuem Namen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Thomas..FEINDLICHE Übernahme passt da wohl weit besser?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Stimmt - aber dann heissts ja wieder ich würde hetzen ;-)))


----------



## Badra (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich werde das "Protestschreiben" schon mal weitestgehend verteilen.

Zumindest an meine Mitglieder, mit der Bitte dieses gleich los zu  schicken. hatte zuerst darüber nachgedacht das mit Unterschriftensammlung bei den Mitgliedern zu machen aber es ist wohl besser wenn es eine großen Haufen Post beim Landesverband gibt.
#4#4#4#4#4
Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> aber es ist wohl besser wenn es eine großen Haufen Post beim Landesverband gibt.


Und beim Bundesverband!
Damit die nachher nicht sagen können, es hätt keiner was dagegen gesagt..


----------



## Debilofant (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Darüberhinaus sollte man nicht mehr von Fusion reden



Das hatte ich ja geschrieben, dass es unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen keine sauber durchgeführte wäre. Im Übrigen ist das Umwandlungsgesetz, welches unter anderem Verschmelzungsverträge regelt und wohl die Grundlage zum jetzt geplanten Vorgehen im Wege der Übernahme des gesamten DAV-Vermögens böte, auch in juristischer Hinsicht ein mehr als bedenkliches Instrument, weil damit lässt sich sehr, sehr viel mal so "irgendwie" durchdrücken, auch wenn was nicht ganz vorschriftsmäßig sein bzw. laufen sollte. Jedenfalls werden mit einer einmal vollzogenen Eintragung so ziemlich jegliche Mängel geheilt, Deckel drauf, ferrrrrtich...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sich das die Basis nicht wie bisher eben einfach gefallen lässt...




Vielleicht sollten sich alle DAV-Mitglieder mal ganz, ganz schnell hiermit anfreunden bzw. kurzfristig darauf hinarbeiten, um noch die Notbremse gezogen zu bekommen (bloße Protestschreiben vermögen das nicht zu ersetzen bzw. zu bewerkstelligen):

In der Satzung des DAV e.V. steht in *§ 9* u.a. folgendes, was auszugsweise zitiert sei:


*Auf Antrag* von mindestens* einem Drittel der Mitglieder* oder auf  Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses ist eine *außerordentliche  Hauptversammlung* innerhalb eines Monats nach Vorliegen des Antrages  unter Einhaltung einer Frist von weiteren zwei Monaten einzuberufen.
Der Hauptversammlung obliegt vor allem:
...
g) die Wahl des Präsidenten, der  weiteren Präsidiumsmitglieder sowie der Kassenprüfer für den Zeitraum  von fünf Jahren; Wahlvorschläge sind bis spätestens vier Wochen vor dem  Termin der Hauptversammlung schriftlich in der Bundesgeschäftsstelle  durch die Mitglieder und das DAV-Präsidium einzureichen,
h) die Amtsenthebung *(Abwahl) des nach g) gewählten Personenkreises *innerhalb der Wahlperiode und...
 So drastisch und außergewöhnlich sich eine solche Maßnahme auch anhört: Ein Präsident und Verhandlungsführer, der binnen kürzester Zeit seine einst lang und breit gemachten Versprechungen quasi kommentarlos ad acta legt und damit zugleich die elementaren Interessen der DAV-Mitglieder faktisch über Bord wirft und anschließend auch noch so nonchalant mal so eben mit einem nichtssagenden Brief um blinde Gefolgschaft für nicht ansatzweise transparent gemachte bzw. nicht definierte Inhalte wirbt, dem würde ich die rote Misstrauenskarte vor den Latz knallen.

Vielleicht findet sich ja in der Satzung des VDSF auch noch eine Möglichkeit, sich derart um das Funktionärspersonal zu kümmern.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich behaupte, dass eine Krähe der andern kein Auge aushackt - es wird sich kein Drittel Funktionäre finden, um die unfähigen an der Spitze anzuwählen - weder im DAV noch im VDF undauch nicht später im DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen)....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich war mal so frei ... http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/diskussionsgrundlagen

Antworten erwarte ich keine aber interessieren täten die mich schon.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber dann heissts ja wieder ich würde hetzen ;-)))



Die Wahrheit ist halt nicht immer leicht zu verkraften. 
Wie hier schon geschrieben, feindliche Übernahmen trifft das was da i.M. läuft wohl am ehesten.

@ Wolkenkrieger,
die Seite gewinnt immer mehr an Format.#6


----------



## gründler (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja nur sollte das Bild auf Wolkenkriegers HP meines erachtens eher was mit Angeln darstellen,sieht ja ok aus mit Bäumen...etc.

Aber:
Nen See-bild oder Schilf oder sowas,oder nen Angelplatz....wäre angebrachter (meine meinung)

Das jetzige sagt mir nicht so zu.

Hat da nicht einer was im Keller rumfliegen was ansprechen auf Angeln wirkt,bezw.Angeln irgendwie darstellt.

Wolkenk. das ist nicht Negativ gemeint,nur nen Vorschlag.

lg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

"form follows function" ... ich bin noch Coder der alten Schule :q

Aber ja, hast recht - ich bin schon auf der Suche ... wenn da nicht das Urheberrecht immer wäre :/


----------



## m-spec (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> "form follows function" ... ich bin noch Coder der alten Schule :q
> 
> Aber ja, hast recht - ich bin schon auf der Suche ... wenn da nicht das Urheberrecht immer wäre :/




Ich guck mal was ich noch auf der Platte finde. Da sollte ein Angelplatz bei sein wo ich gerne die Urheberrechte kostenlos zur Verfugung stelle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Aber ja, hast recht - ich bin schon auf der Suche ... wenn da nicht das Urheberrecht immer wäre :/



Naja, wenn es bei Dir in der Umgebung kein passendes Motiv gibt wo dann. Einen Fotoapparat wirst du ja wohl haben.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Jetzt besser? Passt finde ich - jung und alt ... altes und neues ... usw


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Jetzt besser? Passt finde ich - jung und alt ... altes und neues ... usw



Gut, passt.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Schön, dass ihr nun das Bild habt (gute Seite, davon ab!), und nun hier wieder Ontopic:
Das unrühmliche, undemokratische Verhalten der Verbandsfunktionäre beider Seiten, welche ohne ausreichende und offene Information, Diskussion oder gar einer Mitbestimmung der Angler eine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF durchdrücken wollen.

Und das ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und Ziele in der Satzung, so dass an Hand der jetzt vorliegenden Satzung davon ausgegangen werden kann, ass spätestens ab 2017 die Gewässerfonds der jetzigen DAV-Landesverbände zerschlagen werdden sollen und dass von VDSF-Verbänden initiierte Restritkionen wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wertungsangelnverbot, Abschlagzwang etc.  sowie als einziger Grund fürs Angeln der Verzehr der Fische bundesweit durchgesetzt werden sollen.

Sonst hätten sie - VDSF wie DAV - das ja in der Satzung explizit ausschliessen und das zeitlich unbefristet festschreiben können.

Haben sie aber- warum wohl nicht??


----------



## anbeisser (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Moin !

Und hoch wird zukünftig der Jahresbeitrag sein ?
Dieses Jahr habe ich beim DAV in Sachsen Anhalt noch 65€ bezahlt 


MfG
A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn erstmal die Gewässerpools Geschichte sind ab 2017, wirds jedenfalls mit Sicherheit nicht mehr Gewässer für weniger Geld zu beangeln geben...


----------



## Badra (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Schön das mal einer über Beiträge redet, ist aber aus meine Sicht nebensächlich, wichtiger ist das man in ganz Deutschland seinen "Fischereischein" anerkannt bekommt. Das Überlassen dieser Frage auf Vereinsebene wie das "Gerüchteweise" in Bayern praktiziert wird, ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Auch dazu ist in den vorliegenden Papieren nichts zu finden. Was ist mit dem "gemeinen" Ausländer?

Bsp. Campingplatz Stausee Kelbra, ein Franzose auf Durchreise und möchte kurz mal in der Helme angeln (Die Helme wurde im Übrigen zur Flusslandschaft der Jahre 2012 /2013 gewählt"? Ich kanihm keine Tageskarte verkaufen, weil er keinen gültigen Fischereischein hat. (Gibt es in Frankreich auch nicht). 
Auch hierfür müsste der neue Verband eine Lösung finden. lieber Herr Mohnert, Lieber Herr Markstein nicht Landesgesetze sind das A und O und da ihr beide aus dem DAV kommt müsstet ihr auch die Freizügigkeit des Angelns zu schätzen wissen. War es nicht herrlich von Suhl bis Cap Arkona angeln zu können ohne mindestens 5 Fischereigesetze zu kennen? Denkt mal darüber nach!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Auch dazu ist in den vorliegenden Papieren nichts zu finden.


Das ist ja das große Problem, dass es weder von DAV noch VDSF eine festlegung angelpolitischer Ziele oder Richtlinien gibt.

Der Angler respektive der in den Verbänden organisierte Verein soll gefälligst abwarten, bis sich die Verbandsfunktionäre irgendwie geeinigt haben. 

Und nachher aber einfach die ganze Chose bezahlen, über die von den Vereinsbeiträgen zwangsweise abgezweigten Gelder für die Verbände.

Und dass da irgendwas vernünftiges oder zielführendes für den Angler rauskommt, wäre nach dem, was in der Vergangenheit da von Funktionären und Verbänden "geleistet" wurde, eher zweifelhaft...

Auch schon von daher braucht es neben dem festschreiben und dem fördern der Gewässerpools auch eine klare Festschreibung der angelpolitischen Linie und Grundhaltung eines zukünftigen Bundesverbandes, damit nicht wieder mal die Angler am Ende ein böses Erwachen erleben.

Dann - und auch nur dann - und wenn die Angler entsprechend informiert und mitgenommen werden, kann man vielleicht mal von einer Fusion sprechen.

*Bis dahin ist es die schliche Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF, auch wenn der dann DAFV heissen soll.*

Ohne Not, und vor allem ohne jeden erkennbaren Vorteil für Angler und Vereine, die aber die ganze Scheixxe bezahlen sollen/müssen..


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Moin Zusammen,

ein weiteres Indiz für das Einknicken des DAV:

§ 2 Nr. 2 e) "Die Pflege des waidgerechten Fischens in Sinne einer ausgewogenen Nutzung der Fischbestände"

Ich lese daraus: "Nahrungserwerb als Grundlage/Voraussetzung des Angelns"

Gab es vorher beim DAV so nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das ist eben auch eine der laut Markstein "nicht so wichtigen Formulierungen", welche dann den jetzt noch einigermaßen vernünftig angeln könnenden DAV-Anglern zukünftig auf die Füsse fallen werden...

Und die sich dann wundern, woher nachfolgend auf einmal der Zwang zum abknüppeln kommt wie in Bayern, das Nachtangelverbot wie im B-W und Saarland, Setzkeschervbot, und, und, und....

Haben wir mit dem VDSF alles schon durch - wenn ihr euch da widerstandslos übernehmen lasst, fehlt die einzige Alternative, die es diesbezüglich wenigstens noch imn Deutschland gab und die bewiesen hat, dass der VDSF unrecht hatte..

Und wir haben auch wir zuerst mal ans Gute im Verband/Funktionär geglaubt, weil die meinten, sonst käme alles noch viel schlimmer....

Es kam auch schlimmer - aber nur in den VDSF-Ländern......

Wenn ihr das auch bei euch wollt, braucht ihr euch natürlich nicht zu wehren..

*Und wollten die das anders im zukünftig umbenannten VDSF (dann DAFV), würden sie es in der Satzung festschreiben, genauso wie dern Schutz und die Förderung der Gewässerpools - tun sie aber nicht...

Übelegt euch mal gut, warum sie das nicht tun..........*


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wir vernachlässigen noch eine Sache.

Bisher geht es huptsächlich und richtigerweise um den drohenden Ausverkauf der Poolgewässer und das Ende des bis heute weitgehend freiheitlichen Angelns in den neuen Bundeslädern. 

*Doch Achtung !!!*

Wenn die Fusion durch die wertvolle Arbeit der Basis scheitert, wird auch beim VDSF die Welt nicht mehr so sein, wie sie mal war. Die Klüngelfraktion VDFS wird Schlagseite bekommen. Die ignoranten Funktionäre des VDSF werden in ihrem  Selbstverständnis und ihrer teil gnadenlosen Arroganz erheblich angeschlagen.

Das ist genau die Situation die wir brauchen um auch beim VDSF tiefgreifende Veränderungen vorzunehmen, eine Chance für Anglerfreundliche, offene und ehrliche Menschen in der zweiten und dritten VDFS-Reihe, endlich die Hand ans Ruder zu bekommen ohne Befürchten zu müssen, mit mafiösen Methoden zertreten zu werden. 

Wir haben nicht nur die Pflicht, den Ausverkauf ostdeutscher Gewässerpools und die Einführung von VDSF Ideologien in ehemaligen DAV Gebieten zu verhindern, wir haben im gleichen Zug auch die Chance, die VDSF geführten Länder angelpolitisch zu reformieren. 

Drum gilt auch für die Angler in reinen VDSF geschädigten Ländern: Mitmachen, Protest anmelden.

*Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann ?????*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Stimmt - in NRW fangen sich VDSF-Vereine schon gegen diese Übernahme des DAV ohne festlegung angelpolitische rGrundlinien zu wehren an und versuchen eine ausserordentliche Hauptversammlung im Landesverband hinzukriegen.

Um endlich eine klare angelpoiltische Grundhaltung festschreiben zu lassen..

Ansonsten scheint bis jetzt aber die VDSF-Republik noch tief zu schlafen......

Weder gibt es öffentliche Diskussionen dazu in den Gremien noch in den Foren, die ja immerhin von manchnem Verband angeboten werden..

Und dass auch die immer so auf Selbständigkeit bedachten VDSF-Landesverbände noch nicht realisiert haben, dass es mit der neuen Satzung auch ein Weisungsrecht des Bundesverbandes gegenüber den Landesverbänden geben wird, finde ich witzig..

Wobei da die VDSF-Verbände genau das gleiche Interesse haben müssten, dass da dann vorher angelpolitische Richtlinien festgelegt werden.

Nachher werden die noch "gezwungen", anglerfreundliche Regelungen in ihren Ländern einzuführen bzw. diese Einführung voranzutreiben ;-)))


----------



## mephy87 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So jetzt habe ich mir auch mal die Zeit genommen und Briefe geschrieben um meinen Unmut zu äußern unter Vorlage euer Formulierungen. Ich habe jetzt den LV Sächsischer Angler e.V., den DAV e.V., den LAV Brandenburg e.V. sowie die zwei Vereine in denen ich Mitglied bin angeschrieben.

Ich hoffe dass ein Großteil der Anglerschaft genauso handelt und Zweifel äußert und die Herren die was zu sagen haben nicht die Augen verschließen.

Vielen Dank für die von euch gemachte Mühe ohne die ich nie auf diese Problematik aufmerksam geworden wäre.

Grüße


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@mephy87

Ich würde solche Aktionen gern auf meiner Seite veröffentlichen "Rubrik: Aktionen/Reaktionen".

Kannst du mir deine Schreiben und eventuell ein kleines Statement zukommen lassen?

Die Rubrik soll zeigen, dass Angler aktiv werden und soll zum Nachahmen animieren.

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Vielen Dank für die von euch gemachte Mühe ohne die ich nie auf diese Problematik aufmerksam geworden wäre.


Dass ist ja das Schlimme und das auch zur Informationspolitik von Verbänden und Funktionären - die sollten sich alle in die Ecke stellen und schämen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und das nennt sich dann Demokratie, wenn die eigenen Leute nicht mal informiert werden..


----------



## Badra (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Habe heute Schreiben an LAV Sachsen - Anhalt und DAV verschickt sowie an die Kreisverbände in Sachsen Anhalt soweit E- Mail Adresen vorliegen,

Auch das ist ein großes Problem - Man verkennt in den Führungsebenen von Vereinen bis hin zu den Bundesverbänden die Kraft des WWW. 
Schaut man sich die deutschen Landschaften an finden wir kein deutsches Unternehmen welches in dieser Richtung auch nur Ansatzweise mithalten kann. 

Unsere Funktionäre denken nicht daran , dass sich Jungangler und andere heute mehr über das Internet unterhalten als am Stammtisch um die Ecke so wie sie das noch kennen. wer sich der modernen Welt verschließt wird in ihr untergehen. 

Nehmt die Berliner Wahl, was die Piraten da geschafft haben ignoriert und verlacht von den Etablierten, jetzt haben sie Angst auch wenn sie es nicht zugeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> ignoriert und verlacht von den Etablierten, jetzt haben sie Angst auch wenn sie es nicht zugeben.


Ich finds gut, wenn die anfangen, Angst zu haben..
Hoffe, das hält auch in Berlin und Offenbach Einzug...
;-))))


----------



## Luku (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

gelöscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das seh ich optimistischer und auch längerfristig:
Früher hätten die Angler das erst mitgekriegt wenn alles vorbei gewesen wäre..
Heute sind zumindest die Infos und Dokuménte nicht mehr zu verheimlichen..
Und irgendwann weren es sich dei Angler eben niht mehr gefallen lassen..
Aber das braucht Zeit..


----------



## Badra (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Natürlich wird die Politik nicht hier gemacht, aber schau Dir mal die Kontaktdaten der Landesverbände oder so an, teilweise findest Du nur eine Telefonnummer somit ist eine Info an Mitglieder schon schwierig, 
Bei uns im Kreisanglerverein sind von 21 Vereinen nur 3 per Mail zu erreichen, angeblich gibt es in den Vereinen *niemanden *der sich bereit erklären würde eine Adresse für den Verein einzurichten. Folge:-> eine schnelle Information wie hier im Bord geht nicht, was nützt aber ein Anruf bei den Herrschaften wenn du keine Dokumente übermitteln kannst weil ein Fax fehlt? Also Briefe schreiben, trommeln oder pfeifen? Wertvolle Zeit geht verloren, Zeit die uns hinsichtlich der Fusion fehlt.


----------



## Luku (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> Natürlich wird die Politik nicht hier gemacht, aber schau Dir mal die Kontaktdaten der Landesverbände oder so an, teilweise findest Du nur eine Telefonnummer somit ist eine Info an Mitglieder schon schwierig,
> Bei uns im Kreisanglerverein sind von 21 Vereinen nur 3 per Mail zu erreichen, angeblich gibt es in den Vereinen *niemanden *der sich bereit erklären würde eine Adresse für den Verein einzurichten. Folge:-> eine schnelle Information wie hier im Bord geht nicht, was nützt aber ein Anruf bei den Herrschaften wenn du keine Dokumente übermitteln kannst weil ein Fax fehlt? Also Briefe schreiben, trommeln oder pfeifen? Wertvolle Zeit geht verloren, Zeit die uns hinsichtlich der Fusion fehlt.



du antwortest nun leider auf meinen gelöschten beitrag ...ok.
klar, aber schau dir mal die altersstruktur an.
das internet wird bei den älteren wie die pest gemieden.

und wer sitzt da oben?

die diskussion die ihr hier führt müsst ihr auch in die vereine bringen. statt sich dort auseinander zu setzen heisst es dann oft:...vereinsmeierei..kein bock drauf.

wie willst du als einzelner im vorstand diese standpunkte vertreten? so gut wie unmöglich.
und dann noch auf landeseben bis zur bundeseben.

i will angeln und nicht politiker werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> die diskussion die ihr hier führt müsst ihr auch in die vereine bringen. statt sich dort auseinander zu setzen heisst es dann oft:...vereinsmeierei..kein bock drauf.


Geht doch schon los und sieht erfolgversprechend aus:


> Stimmt - in NRW fangen sich VDSF-Vereine schon gegen diese Übernahme des DAV ohne festlegung angelpolitische rGrundlinien zu wehren an und versuchen eine ausserordentliche Hauptversammlung im Landesverband hinzukriegen.
> 
> Um endlich eine klare angelpoiltische Grundhaltung festschreiben zu lassen..


----------



## Tomasz (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Als ich vor drei Jahren auf Bornholm Urlaub gemacht hatte und zurück nach Deutschland gefahren bin, hatte ich mich über die stark gefallenen Benzinpreise gefreut. Erst am folgenden Montag habe ich aus der Presse über den Börsencrash und dessen Ursachen und Folgen erfahren. 
Gestern bin ich wieder von meiner zweitliebsten Ostseeinsel zurück gekehrt. Ich hatte dort sehr nette und interessante Gespräche zum Angeln mit Udo Schröter, dem Autor und Herausgeber der Rapsbande geführt. Bin viel gewandert und habe natürlich auch selbst geangelt. Es gab vom Ufer Dorsche und Heringe. Mit einer Meerforelle hat es leider nicht geklappt, aber das hat dem Urlaub keinen Abbruch getan.

Die Benzinpreise sind diesmal nur leicht gesunken. Irgendwas ist in Griechenland mal wieder am kochen. Die Abgeordnetenhauswahlen in meiner Heimatstadt Berlin brachte außer dem klaren Einzug der Piratenpartei nichts Überraschendes. Die FDP wird wohl auch länger Zeit von der Bildfläche verschwinden. Alles irgendwie wichtig aber auch nicht sooo dramatisch, wie vor drei Jahren.

Der Blick ins Board hat mir aber das Blut in den Adern gefrieren lassen. Da wird in alter Tradition versucht, die Verbände unter ein Dach zu bekommen, ohne das die Basis einbezogen, informiert oder auf diesem Weg mitgenommen wird. Man mag über die Fusion denken wie man will. Man mag dagegen oder sogar dafür sein. Man mag Angst vor der Zerschlagung des Gewässerpools haben oder nicht. Ja es mag den meisten Anglern sogar völlig egal sein, aber es gibt den Verbandsfunktionären nicht das Recht, trotz ihrer durch Wahlen demokratischen Legitimation, die Mitglieder nicht zu informieren und mit Ihnen in einen Diskussionsprozess zu treten. Dass ein Mauscheln in den Hinterzimmern zu Politikverdrossenheit und zu einer Gegenbewegung führen kann hat nicht zuletzt gestern der Erfolg der Piratenpartei in Berlin gezeigt, die aus dem Stand mit 9 Prozent in das Abgeordnetenhaus gezogen sind. 
Wie soll man in der kürze der Zeit, seine Sorgen, Einwände oder meinetwegen auch Zustimmung zu dem Prozess kundtun, wenn es keine Infos von der Verbandsspitze her gibt? An dieser Stelle daher ein großes Danke und großen Respekt an MULDENFISCHER und WOLKENKRIEGER, dass diese unabhängig informiert und eine Plattform zur Information und Diskussion geschaffen haben.
Über die Arbeit der AB-Redaktion kann man geteilter Meinung sein und wer mich kennt weiß, dass auch ich nicht immer mit Ihnen einverstanden war, aber sie haben etwas geschafft, was die Verbände nicht hinbekommen haben. Sie haben mit den ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln informiert. Jetzt liegt es an den Anglern selbst, sich einzubringen, wobei ich aus Gesprächen in den letzten Wochen und über 30 Jahren Verbandszugehörigkeit wenig Hoffnung habe, dass diese es auch tun werden. Es liegt also an den wenigen Interessierten hier im Forum, diese Infos nach außen zu tragen, wie bei MULDENFISCHER, WOLKENKRIEGER und den vielen anderen hier nicht genannten Boardis. Ob als Briefe an die Verbände, Infos in Gästebüchern der Vereine, beim Angeln selbst oder ob man persönlich bei den Verbandsspitzen vorstellig wird. Und dies kann und darf nicht den DAV-Mitgliedern alleine überlassen bleiben. Selbst wenn sie nach den Befürchtungen vieler hier bei einer Fusion den kürzeren ziehen würden, auch die VDSF-Mitglieder sind hier gefragt, ob sie sich weiter von oben regieren lassen oder ob sie endlich selbst mitbestimmen wollen.

Statt dessen wird im Board weiter munter über die beste Spinnrolle, das beste JDM-Tackle oder ob nun pro oder contra C&R usw. diskutiert. 

*Daher mein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag an das Anglerboard, ungeachtet der Einbußen bei den Werbeeinnahmen und des Aufschrei einiger desinteresierter Boardis, das Board für einen Tag am nächsten Montag (der Montag ist nach meiner Erfahrung der meistbesuchteste Board-Tag) für das Lesen und Schreiben zu sperren und nur auf der Startseite sachlich, kurz und knapp und ohne große Polemik über die anstehende Fusion zu informieren. 
*Es wäre doch gelacht, wenn dann nicht ein paar mehr Leute sich endlich mit dieser Thematik beschäftigen würden oder endlich mal aufwachten. Damit könnte das Board tatsächlich mehr als nur das kleine Dutzend Aktiver hier im Thema erreichen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Damit könnte das Board tatsächlich mehr als nur das kleine Dutzend Aktiver hier im Thema erreichen.


Das Problem ist nicht, die Leute zu erreichen.

Das Problem ist, dass die trotzdem den Arsxx erst hochkriegen, wenns zu spät ist und nachher jammern, wenn Abknüppelgebote kommen, Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbote etc. und die Gewässerpools zerschlagen werden.

Sie könntens ja anders haben, wollens wohl aber nicht und lassen sich lieber weiter alles gefallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Wie soll man in der kürze der Zeit, seine Sorgen, Einwände oder meinetwegen auch Zustimmung zu dem Prozess kundtun, wenn es keine Infos von der Verbandsspitze her gibt


Diese "gute" VDSF-Tradition hat eben nun auch im DAV, speziell auch und gerade in Brandenburg, Einzug gehalten.

Nur weil die ein paar Euros Abgabe an den Bundesverband sparen, geben die alle angelpolitischen Richtlinien und Traditionen des DAV auf und ergeben sich blind dem VDSF - umgekehrt das gleiche in Bayern - abe die haben ja schon die anglerfeindlichen VDSF-Richtlinien..

Und die Brandenburger Angler lassen sichs gefallen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> *Daher mein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag an das Anglerboard, ungeachtet der Einbußen bei den Werbeeinnahmen und des Aufschrei einiger desinteresierter Boardis, das Board für einen Tag am nächsten Montag (der Montag ist nach meiner Erfahrung der meistbesuchteste Board-Tag) für das Lesen und Schreiben zu sperren und nur auf der Startseite sachlich, kurz und knapp und ohne große Polemik über die anstehende Fusion zu informieren.
> *Es wäre doch gelacht, wenn dann nicht ein paar mehr Leute sich endlich mit dieser Thematik beschäftigen würden oder endlich mal aufwachten. Damit könnte das Board tatsächlich mehr als nur das kleine Dutzend Aktiver hier im Thema erreichen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Das ist in der Tat eine gute Idee !!!

Wobei dieser Thread hier offen bleiben sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Aber wegen bestehender Verträge leider schlicht nicht möglich..


----------



## Namenloser (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ändert sich für mich was als vdsf Angeler dabei was ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Klar, wenn Du noch kein Nachtangelverbot hast, wenn Du noch Fische zurücksetzen kannst, wenn noch Setzkescher erlaubt sind und Wertungsfischen, all das kann ab spätestens 2017 düster aussehen, wenn die das durchkriegen.


----------



## Luku (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

dat werden se auch ohne den vdsf bekommen. da muss nur nen bekloppter grüner mit an der regierung sein und schon ist es geschehen.
der vdsf hat auch nicht aus jux und dollerei dies teilweise übernehmen müssen.


----------



## Namenloser (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Bis auf das nachtangeln ist alles schon ewig tabu irgendwie könnte das dafür aber extrem nerven :c
Kein Wunder das ihr aufgeschreckt seit wie ein Hühnerhaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> der vdsf hat auch nicht aus jux und dollerei dies teilweise übernehmen müssen.



*KOMPLETTER UNFUG und alte VDSF-LÜGE!*

Wie man an den DAV-Ländern sieht, wo das alles problemlos geht.

Und momentan "kämpft" der baden-württembergische Verband dafür, dass sich die Vereinsvorsitzenden (nicht die Angler!!, die  werden wie üblich nicht informiert) sich weiter für das Nachtangelverbot aussprechen.

*Der VDFS "übernimmt" sowas nicht, der kämpft aktiv für solche Verbote!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und wenn der VDSF nicht solche Restriktionen bekämpfen kann, obwohl das z. B. in DAV-Ländern geht, wollen sie es entweder nicht oder sie können es nicht.

Beides ist gleich beschämend..

Und genauso beschämend ist auf DAV-Seite die Aufgabe dieser Positionen und der bedingungslose Übertritt zum VDSF.


----------



## Tomasz (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> *Daher mein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag an das Anglerboard, ungeachtet der Einbußen bei den Werbeeinnahmen und des Aufschrei einiger desinteresierter Boardis, das Board für einen Tag am nächsten Montag (der Montag ist nach meiner Erfahrung der meistbesuchteste Board-Tag) für das Lesen und Schreiben zu sperren und nur auf der Startseite sachlich, kurz und knapp und ohne große Polemik über die anstehende Fusion zu informieren.
> *...
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat eine gute Idee !!!
> 
> Wobei dieser Thread hier offen bleiben sollte.



Stimmt, der könnte und sollte vielleicht offen bleiben. Wobei ich denke, dass ein geschlossenes Forum vielleich eher zum Nachdenken anregt und zum in Sich gehen. Nicht dass sich dann hier alle Gegner und Befürworter die Köppe einschlagen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber wegen bestehender Verträge leider schlicht nicht möglich..



Ich kenne Eure Verträge nicht, aber wenn Du zu Recht erwartest, dass der VDSF seine Verträge offen legt, so solltet Ihr auch *einen Weg im Interesse der Sache finden*, Eure Verträge bzw. Vertragspartner so zu beeinflussen, dass man diesen Weg gehen kann. 
Werbung kann doch weiterhin geschaltet bleiben, aber eben Lese und Schreibrechte als notwendige Protest- Streik- oder Aktion um Aufmerksamkeit und Interesse zu erwecken gesperrt bleiben. Ich denke es sollte auch zumindest im Interesse der Werbepartner, die mit Angeln zu tun haben sein, dass das Angeln in seiner heutigen oder meinetwegen in den alten Bundesländern auch gestrigen Form weiterhin möglich sein wird. 
Ungewöhnliche Ereignisse erfordern manchmal eben auch ungewöhnliche Maßnahmen und wenn die Werbepartner damit einverstanden sind, so kann man diese doch werbewirksam ruhig beim Namen nennen, wenn sie im Interesse der Angler einen Tag lang auf ihre Werbung verzichten. Das wäre doch mal wirklich werbewirsam und nicht zum zehnten mal die Werbung der Pulse-Rute zu schalten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und auch nochmal:
Wäre das nicht ab 2017 geplant, sobald es die Satzung dann wieder erlaubt, könnten die doch all diese Punkkte locker in die Satzung mit aufnehmen, genauso wie Schutz und Förderung der Gewässerpools - warum sie das wohl nicht bloss nicht aufnehmen wollen?

Vertraut ruhig weiter diesen unfähigen Funktionären und Verbänden.

Aber jammert nachher nicht, die Infos waren da...

Wehrt euch jetzt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ungewöhnliche Ereignisse erfordern manchmal eben auch ungewöhnliche Maßnahmen und wenn die Werbepartner damit einverstanden sind


Auf die kannst Du da in keinster Weise zählen - Mails zu dem Thema Verbände/Fusion an den Verband der Angelgerätehersteller BVA (wieder ein Verband ;-)) werden nicht mal beantwortet wie traditionell beim VDSF und seit neuestem ja auch beim DAV.

Genausowenig antworten zu dem Thema unsere Werbepartner oder die restlichen Firmen der Branche (da gibts höchstens mal interne Telefonate mit nicht zu veröffentlichenden Inhalten)..

Die haben keine Lust, sich evtl. die Finger zu verbrennen, da sie ja teilweise die Verbände beide, VDSF wie DAV, auch sponsern wegen der netten Jungangler..

Aber wir werden mit Sicherheit wie immer Wege finden, das übergreifend bekannt zu machen.

Zum Jagen tragen kann man aber die Angler bekanntermaßen nicht - den Arsxx hochkriegen müsst ihr schon selber statt drüber zu jammern, dass wir nicht alles machen können..

Ich nehme an, ihr habt schon alle fleissig Dokumente ausgedruckt, an eure Vereinskollegen verteilt, Diskussionen angefangen etc., weil ihr schon wieder andere auffordert (in dem Fall uns) etwas zu tun?


----------



## Tomasz (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Ändert sich für mich was als vdsf Angeler dabei was ?|kopfkrat



Im besten Fall bekommst Du solche liberalen Angelverhältnisse wie es sie im DAV-Land Brandenburg heute noch gibt.
Im schlimmsten Fall musst Du Dir ein anderes Hobby suchen. z.B. Stricken soll auch sehr entspannend sein.
Wobei die Wahrheit wohl irgendwo dazwischen liegt. Fakt ist doch aber, dass Konkurenz das Geschäft beleben kann. Sollte die liberalere Konkurenz des DAV ersatzlos wegfallen, könnte es sein, dass der dann gesamtdeutsche Verband mehr Bockmist baut als bislang beide Verbände zusammen. Denn wo bleibt dann die Alternative? Aber das sind reine Spekulationen und daher fehl am Platz. Wichtiger ist doch, dass es die verdammte Aufgabe der gewählten Verbandsvertreter ist, Ihre Wähler zumindest über die anstehenden Vorhaben umfassend zu informieren und mit einzubeziehen. Ob und was sich dann für den Einzelnen ändern könnte, kann die Basis doch nur dann für sich entscheiden, wenn sie weiß, wo die Reise hingehen soll. Weißt Du es? Ich weiß es trotz einer gehörigen Portion Vertrauensvorschuss in meine Verbandsspitzen nicht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ich weiß es trotz einer gehörigen Portion Vertrauensvorschuss in meine Verbandsspitzen nicht.


Und das Vertrauen fehlt mir eben inzwischen auf Grund nachgewiesenen Verhaltens komplett...



> Sollte die liberalere Konkurenz des DAV ersatzlos wegfallen, könnte es sein, dass der dann gesamtdeutsche Verband mehr Bockmist baut als bislang beide Verbände zusammen


So isses, die "Ressourcen" an dafür geeigneten Funktionären scheinen da unerschöpflich zu sein bei VDSF wie DAV..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Im besten Fall bekommst Du solche liberalen Angelverhältnisse wie es sie im DAV-Land Brandenburg heute noch gibt.


Dann könnten die das ja - wenn sie das wirklich so wollten - in der Satzung festschreiben, genauso wie Schutz und Förderung der Gewässerpools..

Warum die das bloss nicht festschreiben wollen?

Weil sie ab spätestens 2017 nach der vorgelegten Satzung die Möglichkeit mit der alten VDSF-Mehrheit haben, all die Verbote durchzusetzen, die schon genannt wurden und die Gewässerpools zu zerschlagen.

Was sie nur dann nicht können, wenn das vorher zeitlich unbefristet in der Satzung festgeschrieben wird - und da weigern sich die Funktionäre - und die im DAV begreifen nicht, wie sie über den Tisch gezogen wurden..

Träumt nur weiter von besseren Zeiten durch die bedingungslose Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF - Konkurrenz weg, Verbote her.

Wacht auf, wehrt euch oder jammert nachher nicht.

Das gilt auch für die VDSF-Angler, die in noch freizügigeren Bundesländern leben, nicht nur für die DAVler.....


----------



## Tomasz (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf die kannst Du da in keinster Weise zählen - Mails zu dem Thema Verbände/Fusion an den Verband der Angelgerätehersteller BVA (wieder ein Verband ;-)) werden nicht mal beantwortet ...



Auch das ist doch mal ein bezeichnendes Bild und hätte ich so nicht erwartet. 
Doch stellt sich dann für mich die Frage, warum ich die großen Hersteller hier in Deutschland unterstützen soll und nicht doch lieber preiswerte Produkte im weltweiten Web kaufen soll.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich nehme an, ihr habt schon alle fleissig Dokumente ausgedruckt, an  eure Vereinskollegen verteilt, Diskussionen angefangen etc., weil *ihr*  schon wieder andere auffordert (in dem Fall uns) etwas zu tun?



Klar, werden dass ein Dutzend oder auch zehn Duzend mich eingeschlossen, schon gemacht haben oder noch machen, aber Wirkung wird es erst zeigen wenn es Hunderte, wenn nicht Hunderttausende machen. 
Du brauchst auch nicht "Ihr" schreiben, denn hier im Board ist das "Du" vorherrschend. Wenn ich also einen solchen Vorschlag an Euch mache, dann kannst Du gewiss sein, dass auch ich meinen Beitrag bereits dazu beigetragen habe und auch werde. Ich habe auch niemanden "aufgefordert" etwas zu tun sondern "vorgeschlagen". Also was soll angesichts der dramatischen Situation dieses Geplänkel? Wir sollten uns aus langen Diskussionen gut genug kennen, um zu wissen was wir voneinander zu halten haben oder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Deswegen hab ich "ihr" klein geschrieben, um niemanden persönlich anzusprechen als Plural - und eben nicht groß als Plural majestalis


----------



## Tomasz (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich "ihr" klein geschrieben, um niemanden persönlich anzusprechen als Plural - und eben nicht groß als *Plural majestalis*



Schade, denn das hätte mich geehrt:q.
Also was ist nun mit Deinen Werbepartnern? Gibt es keine Möglichkeiten da mit einem Paukenschlag die geneigte Leserschaft mal zum Nachdenken über die Zukunft des Angelns in Deutschland anzuregen, statt üder die Red Arc zu diskutieren?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Leider chancenlos..


----------



## Badra (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Im übrigen die Kündigung beim EAF (Europäischen Anglerforum)  seitens des VDSF zu fordern, und das auch noch in den Vertrag zu schreiben ist der Hammer schlechthin oder ist der VDSF dort Mitglied,

Die Organisation , das Statut

Gründungsmitglieder 2007
DAV
Österreichischer Anglerverband
Polnischer Anglerverband

Stolz war der DAV eine solche Übereinkunft getroffen zu haben.

Natürlich kann man solche Erfolge *nicht* weiter ausbauen, Strukturen zerschlagen ist wohl mehr der Plan es fehlen nur noch die blühenden Landschaften.

Nein die Ziele des EAF sind schlicht und ergreifend nicht mit denen des VDSF vereinbar.

Gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich VDSF`ler die sich mal dazu melden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Die haben davon sowenig Ahnung wie die DAVler (kleingeschrieben, Plural) ihren Funktionären leider noch vertrauen..

Der DMV dürfte dann auch Geshichte sein, da es zum einen ein Referat Meeresangeln geben wird und zum anderen Wettangeln auch im Meeresbereich für den VDSF (also auch für den DAFV, der neue Name des VDSF) einfach nur "bääh" ist.

Und auch die andern Spezialverbände von den Behinderten bis zu den Karpfenanglern haben ja im zukünftigen Verband eh schon kein Stimmrecht mehr laut vorgelegter Satzung - alles DAV-Verbände übrigens..

Und die merken immer noch nicht, dass sie über den Tisch gezogen wurden..


----------



## raubangler (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ....
> Fakt ist doch aber, dass Konkurenz das Geschäft beleben kann. Sollte die liberalere Konkurenz des DAV ersatzlos wegfallen, könnte es sein, dass der dann gesamtdeutsche Verband mehr Bockmist baut als bislang beide Verbände zusammen. Denn wo bleibt dann die Alternative?
> ....



Der einzige Sinn und Zweck eines Verbandes ist die Einflussnahme bei gesellschaftlichen Entscheidungen.

Da ist Konkurrenz einfach nur schwachsinnig und kontraproduktiv!!!

Auch nach einem Zusammenschluss wird die Fuehrungsebene des Gesamtverbandes weiterhin demokratisch gewaehlt werden.

Der richtige Weg waere somit, innerhalb der Vereine die eigene Meinung mehrheitsfaehig zu machen.
Danach auf Landes- und dann auf Bundesebene.
Wenn man dabei erfolgreich war, werden als Konsequenz daraus auch die richtigen Koeche am Herd stehen.

Wenn man dabei allerdings feststellt, dass man - oh Schreck - zu einer bleibenden Minderheit gehoert, dann ist das eben so.....


----------



## Luku (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *KOMPLETTER UNFUG und alte VDSF-LÜGE!*
> 
> Wie man an den DAV-Ländern sieht, wo das alles problemlos geht.
> 
> ...



nana, ob das solch ein unfug ist? 
in den 80igern ging man schon massiv von seiten der tierschutzverbände gegen angler vor. und wenn dann die minister nicht gerade aufgeklärt sind, sondern lieber den extremen tierschutzverbänden glauben schenken.

schau dir doch mal an was in NRW, do- hafen abging. ein minister will landesweit angelverbot einführen. und wenn man dann inkompetente angelvertreter hat, sind solche verbote schnell tagesordnung.

heut hat sich dieser irrsinn natürlich festgesetzt. alte zöpfe halt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> und wenn man dann inkompetente angelvertreter hat, sind solche verbote schnell tagesordnung.



Genau das ist das Problem, und nicht Tierschützer oder Politiker...


----------



## Tomasz (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider chancenlos..



Sorry, wenn ich da nicht locker lasse, aber sind wir uns in der Sache wenigstens einig, dass das Sperren des Boards für einen Tag ein Weg wäre, einen Großteil der im Netz stöbernden Anglerschaft auf die anstehenden Probleme einer möglichen Fusion aufmerksam zu machen? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Da ist Konkurrenz einfach nur schwachsinnig und kontraproduktiv!!!


Besser als nur noch ein schwachsinniger Verband........


----------



## Tomasz (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...
> Da ist Konkurrenz einfach nur schwachsinnig und kontraproduktiv!!!
> 
> Auch nach einem Zusammenschluss wird die Fuehrungsebene des Gesamtverbandes weiterhin demokratisch gewaehlt werden.
> ...



Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir da durchaus Recht, weshalb ich mich ja auch nicht von vorherein gegen einen gemeinsamen Verband ausspreche. Nur sehe ich es nach 30 Jahren organisierter Angelmitgliedschaft eben so, dass man Abstimmungen durch geschickte Wortwahl (seit Ihr dafür oder dagegen - na dann sind wir vielleicht besser dafür um nicht den Negativ-Stempel zu bekommen) oder eben der fehlenden Information, wie im vorliegenden Fall und nicht zuletzt in der mangelnden Breitschaft der Basis sich damit auseinander zu setzten so, dass Verbandsdemokratie eben nicht gleich dem normalen Demokratieverständnis entspricht. Was nicht gleichbedeutend mit diktatorischen Verhältnissen ist, aber eben auch keine wirkliche demokratische Gepflogenheit, oder wurdest Du von Deinem Verband über die anstehende Fusion informiert und hat man Dich auf diesen demokratischen Prozess des Zusammengehens mitgenommen? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## flor61 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Also, unser Kreisvorstand hat keine Info und sieht unsere Befürchtungen nicht so ernst, weil es ja demokratisch zuzugehen hat. Die Frage ist ja nun folgende: Sehen wir die Sache zu kritisch oder läuft hier eine riesen Sauerei.
Sehen wir es zu kritisch, dann ist ja die Welt in Ordnung. Wenn aber nicht, sehe ich hier weit und breit, da schließe ich mich mit ein, keinen Lösungsansatz. Die Diskusionen untereinander sind nur Positiv für die Unterwerfer, da beschäftigen wir uns wenigstens nicht mit denen.
Also, hier müssen strategische, einfach zu händelnde Lösungen her, da ja der Mensch grundsätzlich faul ist und sich erst rührt, wenn er unter Wasser ist.
Mir fallen zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt  nur kostenintensive Ansätze ein. Ich glaube, hier sollten die elektronischen Medien stärker ins Spiel gebracht werden.

Petri


----------



## Debilofant (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> in den 80igern ging man schon massiv von seiten der tierschutzverbände gegen angler vor. und wenn dann die minister nicht gerade aufgeklärt sind, sondern lieber den extremen tierschutzverbänden glauben schenken.
> 
> und wenn man dann inkompetente angelvertreter hat, sind solche verbote schnell tagesordnung.
> 
> heut hat sich dieser irrsinn natürlich festgesetzt. alte zöpfe halt.



Tja, sowas kommt von sowas, oder nicht von ganz ungefähr von einer traditionell auf jämmerliches Versagen abonierten Interessenvertretung made by VDSF! Schwanz einziehen und sämtlichen dahergelaufenen Angelgegnern in Sachen Einschränkungen immer einen großen Schritt freiwillig voraus, so ließe sich wohl die jahrzehntelang wahrlich ruhmbesudelte Verbandshistorie zusammenfassen.

Wenn denn ursprünglich eines der Fusionsziele in einer deutlich gestärkten gemeinsamen Interessenvertretung gelegen haben sollte, dann frage ich mich, weshalb man jetzt nicht einmal gemeinsam den Arsxh in der Hose hat, endlich selbstbewusst und offensiv klare Bekenntnisse gegen eben solch in der Vergangenheit vornehmlich vom VDSF vergeigte Auswüchse zu formulieren? Wogegen bzw. wofür will man sich denn eigentlich gemeinsam positionieren? Von dringend aufzuarbeitenden Baustellen aus der Vergangenheit liest man nullkommanichts, bzw. kann ich nicht einmal herauslesen, dass wenigstens der status quo der DAV-Positionen als verteidigenswert erachtet werden soll...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dieser Kreisvorstand gehört zum Teufel gejagt - sorry, wenn ich da ausraste.


> Also, unser Kreisvorstand hat keine Info


aber dann:


> und sieht unsere Befürchtungen nicht so ernst, weil es ja demokratisch zuzugehen hat.


Keine Infos haben aber alles nicht so eng sehen - gehts noch??

Keine Infos bekommen, aber von Demokratie schwafeln??

Und das beschwichtigende Schreiben vom DAV-Präsidenten in Sachsen (veröffentlicht auf der Muldenfischerseite) nehme ich morgen argumentativ Stück für Stück auseinander und veröffentliche das hier.

Wenn das tatsächlich die Leute sein sollen, die dafür sorgen wollen/sollen, dass freizügiges Angeln in Deutschland wieder möglich wird, dann gute Nacht.

*Es wäre doch ganz einfach:
Festschreiben der wichtigsten angelpolitischen Punkte in der Satzung des neuen Bundesverbandes ebenso wie der Schutz und die Förderung der Gewässerfonds.*

Weil eben nach dieser Satzung so wie jetzt der zukünftige Bundesverband mit Mitgliederbeschlüssen den Landesverbänden anweisen kann, diese durchzusetzen.

Und spätestens ab 2017 (nur bis dahin ist die Satzung festgeschrieben) kann diese sowohl von der VDSF-Mehrheit verändert werden wie auch Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot etc. überall in allen Ländern zur Durchsetzung vom Bundesverband anbefohlen werden kann (das auch schon vorher). 

Wenn das diese DAV-Schafe (ich scheue mich inzwischen die Funktionäre zu nennen) das nicht begreifen können oder wollen, sollten sie endlich in Rente gehen.

*Und wenn das die alten VDSF-Garden nicht so vorhätten, könnte man das ja alles problemlos in die Satzung mit aufnehmen - das wird aber nicht gemacht - warum wohl??*


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja Thomas, bei uns geht es genau so zu. Ich glaube schon, ICH bin paranoid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Du bist nicht paranoid, Deine Funktionäre sind komplett inkompetent oder sie verraten bewusst die Ideale des freizügigen Angelns in Deutschland..

Kannst Dir ja aussuchen, was Dir lieber ist...


----------



## Zusser (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mal so gefragt: Was verlieren die VDSF-Landesverbände, wenn diese Fusion scheitert, obwohl sich alle Beteiligten redlich bemüht haben?

Richtig, die Antwort ist: Gar nichts.

Und der DAV?
Ich kenne mich im Osten nicht wirklich aus. Das vorweg.

Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass dadurch erhebliche Spannungen und Zerwürfnisse in den Verbänden entstehen werden. Dadurch werden sie ganz sicher geschwächt.
Man muss bloß nach Thüringen schauen, das Kasperletheater, das manche Akteure der dortigen Splitterverbände hier im Board abziehen, spricht für sich.

Die Finanzen der Länder und Kommunen (auch, nicht nur) im Osten werden sich sicher nicht verbessern. Das wird weiter Anreiz schaffen, besonders schöne und wertvolle Gewässer zu verkaufen. So werden die Pools nach und nach durch einen Erosionsvorgang verschwinden.

Es gibt Ideen, in den dünn besiedelten östlichen Ländern Energie-Sonderzonen zu schaffen.
Eine Perversion in meinen Augen. Und sehr gefährlich, die derzeitige Energiewende wird in den nächsten Jahren viele Opfer von all denen fordern, denen die Umwelt und die Natur am Herzen liegt.

Nur einige Aspekte, warum vor allem der Osten der Republik starke Verbände braucht, die wiederum einen möglichst starken Bundesverband im Rücken haben müssen.

Auf die Splitterverbände mit teilweise nur einigen Zehntausend Mitgliedern wird nämlich keiner hören. Einen Anglerverband, der nicht mal Naturschutzverband ist, wird kein Mensch fragen, ob die Gewässer einer Energie-Sonderzone erhaltenswert sind oder nicht.


Die immer wieder vorgebrachten Drohungen, ein vereinigter Verband würde Nachtangelverbote, Rücksetzverbote, Setzkescherverbote und was weiß ich noch, für ganz Deutschland durchdrücken, sind einfach nur Unsinn.

Wäre es anders, hätten wir all diese Verbote doch schon im Westen.
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, seit einem Jahrzehnt werden die Beschränkungen des Angelns immer wieder gelockert:
Der Setzkescher wurde in vielen Ländern wieder erlaubt, Nachtangelverbote wurden in den letzten Jahren abgeschafft, nur Baden-Württemberg hat es noch. Das Rückwurfverbot gibt es _nur _in Bayern.

Dass die Vereinigung (zu) schnell geht, nun, das kann man so oder so sehen. Schließlich wird ja schon seit Jahren an einem gemeinsamen Verband gebastelt.

Noch vor einem Jahr wurde bemängelt, der damalige Satzungsentwurf sei 'anglerfeindlich', sie müsse sich viel stärker an die Satzung des DAV angleichen.
Nun wird eine Satzung diskutiert, da fast deckungsgleich mit der DAV-Satzung ist, schon wird von den selben Leuten diese Satzung wieder als 'anglerfeindlich' hingestellt, weil irgendwelche Details, die mit einem Bundesverband rein gar nichts zu tun haben, nicht geregelt sind.
Nur mal so zum Nachdenken: Sind in der Satzung des deutschen Fußballverbandes die Spielregeln festgeschrieben?

Leute, selbst denken, nicht darauf reinfallen was die selbsternannten Retter des freien Angelns euch predigen!


----------



## ivo (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, seit einem Jahrzehnt werden die Beschränkungen des Angelns immer wieder gelockert:
> Der Setzkescher wurde in vielen Ländern wieder erlaubt, Nachtangelverbote wurden in den letzten Jahren abgeschafft, nur Baden-Württemberg hat es noch. Das Rückwurfverbot gibt es _nur _in Bayern.



Warum ist das so? Weil der VDSF Konkurrenz hat die zeigt, wie es anders geht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> nana, ob das solch ein unfug ist?
> in den 80igern ging man schon massiv von seiten der tierschutzverbände gegen angler vor. und wenn dann die minister nicht gerade aufgeklärt sind, sondern lieber den extremen tierschutzverbänden glauben schenken.
> 
> schau dir doch mal an was in NRW, do- hafen abging. ein minister will landesweit angelverbot einführen. und wenn man dann inkompetente angelvertreter hat, sind solche verbote schnell tagesordnung.
> ...



Völlig falsch. Gerade zu dieser Zeit war ich sehr aktiv im Vereins- und Verbandsleben. Da war nix als Panikmache allerübelster Sorte. Hab ich oft genug drüber geschrieben.

Und die Situation in NRW ist genau so ein Bockmist.

Es ist der VDSF Bund, der proklamiert dass angeln ausschließlich im Nahrungserwerb seine Berechtigung hat.
Und wenn Fische in einem Gewässer nicht mehr genießbar sind, ist ein Angelverbot die logische Konsequenz. 

Bisher hat sich ein Landesverband in NRW von dieser Idiotie des Bundesverbandes lsogesagt und mit Samthandschuhen ein komplettes Angelverbot verhindert. Das war der Landesverband sogar sehr kompetent, auch oder grade weils an die eigene Existenz ging. Vorher haben sie jahrzehntelang gepennt. 

Und was glaubst Du wohl, wird ein Minister entscheiden, wenn der Bundesverband der Angler proklamiert, dass Angeln nur im Zusammenhang mit Nahrungserwerb zulässig ist ?


----------



## Zusser (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Warum ist das so? Weil der VDSF Konkurrenz hat die zeigt, wie es anders geht!


Sehr weit hergeholt, deine Vermutung...
Gibt es nicht auch DAV-Verbände bei denen der Setzkescher oder das Angeln mit Wertung verboten ist?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Richtig, die Antwort ist: Gar nichts.



Und der Umkehrschluss dieser Feststellung? Richtig! Sie können viel gewinnen, wenn die Fusion unter den richtigen Vorzeichen gelingt.

Mal drüber nachdenken, was es bedeuten würde, wenn liberales und fortschrittliches Denke in den LVs Einzug halten würde.

Dann gäbs Themen, wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wettangelverbot, Zwangsentnahmegebot ... gar nicht. Dann könnte man sich über das streiten, was wirklich wichtig ist: lieber Leberwurst oder Salami auf dem Brötchen und trinkt man morgens nach dem Nachtansitz lieber einen Kafee oder einen Teee zusammen ...

Ich hab auc keinen Bock, mir über verbandspolitische Themen die Rübe zu zerbrechen - nicht beim Angeln und in meinem sonstigen Leben sowieso nicht. Aber ich muss es tun, weil ich erkannt habe, dass so einiges schief läuft und JETZT, genau JETZT die Chance besteht, einiges wieder gerade zu rücken.

So eine Chance werden wir Angler nie wieder bekommen. Nie wieder! Da kannste getrost einen drauf lassen.

Und der Einwand von Ivo ist so auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Bin ich allein zu Haus, kann ich nackend auf dem Wohnzimmertisch tanzen und dabei auf die Couch pinkeln. Sitzt noch wer dabei ... nun, dann lasse ich vielleicht mal einen fahren aber ansonsten reiße ich mich zusammen.

Auch darüber mal nachdenken!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Rattenfänger interessieren sich nur für ihre Pfründe, wenns an den eigenen Geldbeutel geht, stehen dann 'leider' Verträge im Wege, die verhindern, dass man was tut.
> Da ist Reden viel billiger, das bringt sogar noch Gewinn in barer Münze durch Zugriffe auf das Board.



Pass mal auf.

Hier versuchen engagierte Angler etwas für ihr Hobby zu unternehmen. *Wenn Du andere Ansichten hast, sind die willkommen.*

Solche Dummschwätzerischen Bemerkungen wie die oben zitierte ist ehrabschneidend und persönlich beleidigend.

Halt Dich in dieser Beziehung zurück und *vertritt Deinen konträren Standpunkt gerne sachlich*, ansonsten schmeiß ich Dich achtkantig aus dem Board, und wenn es das letzte ist, was ich hier tue.

So einen dummen Bullshit bin ich nicht länger bereit zu ertragen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Oder was wäre, wenn der 1. Präsident des neugegründeten DAFV nicht Peter Mohnert, sondern Manfred Braun heißen würde.

Was hatte der noch mal initiiert? War da nicht was mit Rückwurfverbot?

Und dann der § 6 Nr. 2a in Verbindung mit der "VDSF-Mehrheit"...


----------



## Namenloser (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Gibt es für die da oben keine möglichkeit bei einem zusammen schluss eine neue Satzung zu Papier zubringen mit der großteil der Anglerschaft einverstanden ist, die sich dabei auch noch gut Politisch verkaufen lässt.
 Oder ist das ein absolutes ding der unmöglichkeit?


----------



## Jose (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...
> Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir...



aha, allen anderen sagt es der kranke?

schmeiß ihn raus, Ralf.
der ist nur ein Zuss in den ofen.


----------



## Zusser (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Oder was wäre, wenn der 1. Präsident des neugegründeten DAFV nicht Peter Mohnert, sondern Manfred Braun heißen würde.
> 
> Was hatte der noch mal initiiert? War da nicht was mit Rückwurfverbot?
> 
> Und dann der § 6 Nr. 2a in Verbindung mit der "VDSF-Mehrheit"...


Dann hätte (Gott bewahre!) den Herrn Braun aber eine Mehrheit gewählt.

Diese Mehrheit käme wohl aus den VDSF-Landesverbänden. In allen Landesverbänden gibt es heute aber kein Rückwurfverbot. Warum soll es das geben wenn ein Herr Braun Bundesvorsitzender ist? 
Alleine wird er das nicht durchsetzen können. Wollten aber die Landesverbände ein Rückwurfverbot, dann hätten sie es schon lange fordern können.
Davon ab: Fischereiverbände machen keine Gesetze. Die machen Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Dann hätte (Gott bewahre!) den Herrn Braun aber eine Mehrheit gewählt.
> 
> Diese Mehrheit käme wohl aus den VDSF-Landesverbänden. In allen Landesverbänden gibt es heute aber kein Rückwurfverbot. Warum soll es das geben wenn ein Herr Braun Bundesvorsitzender ist?
> Alleine wird er das nicht durchsetzen können. Wollten aber die Landesverbände ein Rückwurfverbot, dann hätten sie es schon lange fordern können.
> Davon ab: Fischereiverbände machen keine Gesetze. Die machen Lobbyarbeit.



Die Mehrheit der Deligierten hätte ihn gewählt, die Basis wurde nicht gefragt. Auch das ist ein Punkt, der mich bei den jetzigen Informationen stört. Bis dato wurde mit keinem Wort ein Kandidat für den neuen Verband benannt. Weder Mohnert, noch Markstein oder ein anderer Name.

Die Verbände werden zu Änderungen bei den Fischereigesetzen/-verordnungen gehört und könnten hierbei richtiger Weise mit dem Tierschutzgesetz argumentieren.


----------



## ivo (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Wollten aber die Landesverbände ein Rückwurfverbot, dann hätten sie es schon lange fordern können.



Dann muss man aber dazu sagen, welche LV´s dann den Ton angeben. Das sind die, die mehr als 100.000 Mitglieder haben (auch wenn, wie in Bayern Fischer dabei sind). Kleine LV´s haben gar keine Chance sich durchzusetzen. Und da es keinerlei Schutzmechanismen gibt werden sie immer nach der Pfeife der anderen tanzen müssen. Ist vollkommen egal wer Präsident wird, spätestens 2017 tanzt alles nur noch nach einer Pfeife. Und die hat in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten sehr schlechte "Musik" gemacht. Zumindest wenn man nicht aus Bayern oder Ba-Wü kommt.


----------



## Zusser (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Deligierten hätte ihn gewählt, die Basis wurde nicht gefragt.


Du hast vollkommen Recht. Wenn du die organisierten Angler als Basis ansiehst.
Die 'Basis' dieses derzeit hier diskutierten Bundesverbandes sind aber im engeren Sinne die Landesverbände, diese sind seine Mitglieder, nicht die einzelnen Angler.
Das ist heute beim VDSF und (vermutlich) beim DAV nicht anders.

Echte direkte Demokratie in einem Verband wie dem Bundesverband der Angler wäre ein spannendes Experiment.

Ich frage mich, ob es überhaupt irgend einen Dachverband einer größeren Interessengruppe in Deutschland gibt, der so organisiert ist? Alpenverein, ADAC, Fußballverband, Imkerverband,... - ist irgendeiner davon tatsächlich basisdemokratisch aufgebaut? Vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht, alleine aufgrund des nötigen Verwaltungsaufwandes.



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Bis dato wurde mit keinem Wort ein Kandidat für den neuen Verband benannt. Weder Mohnert, noch Markstein oder ein anderer Name.


Es wäre aber auch wirklich verfrüht und unpassend, Kandidaten für die Präsidentschaft eines Verbandes zu benennen, den es noch gar nicht gibt.



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Die Verbände werden zu Änderungen bei den Fischereigesetzen/-verordnungen gehört und könnten hierbei richtiger Weise mit dem Tierschutzgesetz argumentieren.


Eben, Lobbyarbeit. Wenn die Novellierung eines Fischereigesetzes ansteht, üben sicher auch alle anderen Vereinigungen die als Naturschutzverbände anerkannt sind, Einfluss aus.
Die Gewichtung dieser verschiedenen Einflüsse bestimmt letzlich die Politik...


----------



## Debilofant (19. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Der Reihe nach...:



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Mal so gefragt: Was verlieren die VDSF-Landesverbände, wenn diese Fusion scheitert, obwohl sich alle Beteiligten redlich bemüht haben?



Anders gefragt: Was verlieren die DAV-Landesverbände schlimmstenfalls, wenn eine Fusion mit Hintertürchen durch- und spätestens 2017 ins Eingemachte geht? 
 


			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, die Antwort ist: Gar nichts.



Kleine Korrektur auf Grundlage der modifizierten Frageperspektive: Heiß begehrtes Tafelsilber, diesmal sogar ohne Hilfe der Treuhand.



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Und der DAV?
> Ich kenne mich im Osten nicht wirklich aus. Das vorweg.



Von der gravierenden Bildungslücke bzw. horizontalen Verengung des Blickwinkels mal abgesehen - gemeinhin ganz furchtbar schlechte Voraussetzungen, um mitzureden, wenn man nicht einmal weiß, wovon man spricht...



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Finanzen der Länder und Kommunen (auch, nicht nur) im Osten werden sich sicher nicht verbessern. Das wird weiter Anreiz schaffen, besonders schöne und wertvolle Gewässer zu verkaufen. So werden die Pools nach und nach durch einen Erosionsvorgang verschwinden.



Wohin und in wessen Rachen? By the way, eine sogar über den Osten hinaus verbreitete Bauernweisheit: Kauf bricht (zumindest im Grundsatz) weder Miete noch (Gewässer)Pacht...



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Die immer wieder vorgebrachten Drohungen, ein vereinigter Verband würde Nachtangelverbote, Rücksetzverbote, Setzkescherverbote und was weiß ich noch, für ganz Deutschland durchdrücken, sind einfach nur Unsinn.
> 
> Wäre es anders, hätten wir all diese Verbote doch schon im Westen.



Da macht sich der blinde Fleck auf der Landkarte aber böse bemerkbar: Wenn man nichts anderes kennt, freut man sich offenbar sogar noch darüber, dass man sich zum Glück nur mit einer schleichend etablierten Pest an Bevormundungen statt der gewiss noch ganz viel schlimmeren Cholera von Bevormundung zu arrangieren braucht...




			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, seit einem Jahrzehnt werden die Beschränkungen des Angelns immer wieder gelockert:
> Der Setzkescher wurde in vielen Ländern wieder erlaubt, Nachtangelverbote wurden in den letzten Jahren abgeschafft, nur Baden-Württemberg hat es noch. Das Rückwurfverbot gibt es _nur _in Bayern.


Es scheint, als wäre die logisch rationalen Maßstäben nicht Stand haltende, um nicht zu sagen völlig unterbelichtete, Lesart des VDSF zum Tierschutzgesetz dem VDSF jahrelang nur von missliebigen Gestalten angedichtet worden und der VDSF seit jeher vehement gegen jegliches Ungemach zum Wohle des Anglers tapfer ganz und gar erbitterten Widerstand geleistet hätte. Schon einmal in Betracht gezogen, was geworden wäre bzw. sein würde, wenn nicht der DAV den vom VDSF abgenickten und sogar aktiv beförderten anglerfeindlichen Schwachsinn mal eben als solchen bloß gestellt hätte, indem man zumindest in der Vergangenheit an einer deutlich anglerfreundlicheren Linie festgehalten hat? Wer war weitestgehend untätig bzw. in Windeseile mit neuen Maßregelungen zur Stelle, als Angler in der Vergangenheit in aller Öffentlichkeit mehr als nur einmal regelrecht kriminalisiert wurden?




			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wird eine Satzung diskutiert, da fast deckungsgleich mit der DAV-Satzung ist, schon wird von den selben Leuten diese Satzung wieder als 'anglerfeindlich' hingestellt, weil irgendwelche Details, die mit einem Bundesverband rein gar nichts zu tun haben, nicht geregelt sind.



Wer sonst als ein Bundesverband soll den Interessen des einzelnen Anglers (auch programmatisch mit grundlegenden und vor allem klar benannten Bekenntnissen und Leitlinien) Gehör in der Öffentlichkeit und bei legislativem Unfug verschaffen? Eine Satzung zur ausschließlich abstrakt übergeordneten Bundesverbandsmeierei um des Bundesverbandes und seiner technokratischen Vereinsstrukturen willen, oder was?



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so zum Nachdenken: Sind in der Satzung des deutschen Fußballverbandes die Spielregeln festgeschrieben?



Kleiner Denkanstoß: Fordert hier irgendjemand, dass in der Satzung die waidgerechte Dosierung von Erdbeerteig festgschrieben werden soll? Gibt es dahergelaufene Schützer des rollenden "Totlederballs", denen zuliebe unter Strafandrohung nur noch rosa Wattebäuschen durch die Gegend gekickt werden dürfen?

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich jetzt abgemahnt und Angezeigt oder sonstigerwas werde ....

Ich kann Euch mit 100 % ach was, mit 200 % Sicherheit sagen, das die ganze Sache mit der Verschmelzung und der Vertretung der Angler weder einen einzigen Verein im Einzugsbereich der Schwalm interessiert, noch sich die Verbandsgewässergruppe untere oder obere Schwalm für die Interessen der Angler einsetzen wird / enigesetzt hat (zum. was die Verschmelzuung angeht).

Ganz im Gegenteil. Es wird genickt werden. Alle werden sagen: Endlich ist der gemeinsame Verband da. Endlich haben alle das was sie haben wollen und blablabla .... 

Was da wirklich hinter steckt interessiert Niemanden. Ganz im Gegenteil - Je mehr die Anderen machen, um so weniger braucht man selbst zu tun ... Also lassen wir die machen, reagieren nicht und können - wenn denn mal unerwarteterweise jemand versucht etwas zu sagen - immer mit dem Finger auf die Anderen zeigen.

Und sollte trotz allen Drohungen die ausgesprochen werden immer noch jemand versuchen die Wahrheit ans Tageslicht zu bringen wird man schon etwas finden um ihm die Ganze Sache zu vermiesen...

Ich habe schon im Frühjahr die Konsequenz gezogen und alle Posten hingeschmissen. Nachdem was gelaufen ist, konnte ich es mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren den Anglern etwas vor zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn Zusser recht hätte, dass das schon alles nicht so schlimm kommen würde, wenn es nur noch den VDSF geben würde, wärs doch ganz einfach:
*Angelpolitische Punkte (den Kampf für Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, Abschaffung Setzkescherverbot, Abschaffung Abknüppelgebot  etc.) mit fest in die Satzung aufnehmen. 

Schutz und Förderung der Gewässerpools fest mit in die Satzung aufnehmen.*

Damit auch nur Landesverbände mitmachen, die ihre Angler nicht mit weiteren Verboten überziehen wollen.

Weigert man sich, diese Punkte in die Satzung des neuen Bundesverbandes mit aufzunehmen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die jetzige VDSF-Mehrheit spätestens ab 2017 die bundesweite Umsetzung der Verbote und anderer Restriktionen sowie die Zerschlagung der Gewässerpools plant.

*Sonst wärs ja kein Problem, das entsprechend festzuschreiben, wenn man das alles nicht so wollte oder planen würde....*

Und da man weder Funktionären noch Verbänden nach ihrem bisherigen Tun auch nur ansatzweise vertrauen kann - gerade dann nicht, wenn die einzige Alternative wegfällt - MUSS das eben festgeschrieben sein vorher.

Schreiben sie das nicht fest, lieber weiterhin zwei Verbände, damit es wenigstens eine Alternative gibt.


----------



## Badra (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mal was zu den Naturschutzverbänden.

_Pressemitteilung des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt, Nr. 015 vom 14. 02. 2005:_ 
Der Anglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. gehört seit heute zu den anerkannten Naturschutzverbänden in Sachsen-Anhalt. Der Verband mit landesweit etwa 49.000 Mitgliedern leiste einen wichtigen Beitrag für den Naturschutz, betont Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerin Petra Wernicke. 
Es sei ein Erfolg, dass der Naturschutz in der geänderten Satzung der Angler nunmehr an erster Stelle stehe.
Damit bekräftigten die Angler ihr Engagement für die Natur, für die Reinhaltung der Gewässer, den Schutz der Ufer und den Erhalt der Fischbestände.
Der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband bedeutet unter anderem, dass der Verband zu Gesetzvorhaben im Naturschutzbereich angehört und beteiligt wird. 
In Sachsen-Anhalt gibt es bislang neun anerkannte Naturschutzverbände. Diese erhalten alle ebenfalls neue Anerkennungsurkunden. Es sind die bundesweit ersten Anerkennungen nach dem neuen Naturschutzrecht.
Grund ist die Novelle des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes und der Folge des Landesnaturschutzgesetzes. 
Die anerkannten Naturschutzverbände im Überblick:

NABU – Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
BUND Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
Ornithologenverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt der Deutschen Gebirgs- und Wandervereine e.V.
Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald e.V.
Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt des Bundes für Natur und Umwelt e.V.
Landesheimatbund Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
Landesjagdverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.
*Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.*

*Damit zählt der LAV Sachsen Anhalt zu den mitgliederstärksten Verbänden (rd. 49.000) überhaupt.

Die Leute wissen halt nur nicht das sie eine Macht im Land sind.

*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Umso wichtiger, dass gerade so ein Verband dann darauf besteht, in der Satzung eines zukünftigen Anglerverbandes entsprechende angelpolitische Punkte festzuschreiben - wird das nicht gemacht, muss man sich fragen, warum nicht?

Was wollen die dann eigentlich?


----------



## Badra (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich frage mich halt nur warum es das alleinstellungsgebot geben soll dass der VDSF als Naturschutzverband anerkannt werden soll. 

Wir in Sachsen Anhalt sind das ja schon also was soll sich da verbessern?

Im neuen Fischereigestz wurde (wie zu DDR Zeiten) die Möglichkeit zum Erwerb eine Friedfischscheines (ähnlich Jugendfischereischein) eingeführt. Damit wurde der Zugang der Bürger zum Angeln erleichtert, wobei die Anerkennung in anderen Ländern noch aussteht.

Gleichwohl ein kleiner Fortschritt.

Natürlich werden wir *liebend gern* wieder darauf verzichten, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wie gestern versprochen, hier der Kommentar zu dem Beschwichtungsschreiben des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226434


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Gilt in der Diskussion hier genauso wie im oben verlinkten Thread zu den Sachsen:

Ihr müsst euch ja nicht gefallen lassen - tretet euren Funktionären halt auf die Füsse.......

Wenn ihr aber nichts macht, dürft ihr euch nachher nicht beschweren.

*Ich bin klar gegen diese einseitige Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.*

Genauso klar bin ich für eine wirkliche Fusion, in der angelpolitische Ziele gegen weitere Restriktionen festgeschrieben sind, woran sich dann verpflichtend ALLE Landesverbände und der dann einzige Bundesverband zu halten hat.

Ich bin für einen einzigen, starken Bundesverband, der endlich anfängt Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Sinne der Angler statt gegen diese zu machen.

Ich bin für einen starken Bundesverband, der alle Mittel nutzt, um auch die Angler an der Basis umfassend, offen und ehrlich zu informieren und mitzunehmen.

Ich bin für einen starken Bundesverband, bei dem alle Finanzen und Geldströme offen liegen und nicht über nicht nachvollziehbare GmbH`s irgendwas läuft.

*Ich bin aber klar gegen diese jetzt geplante einseitige Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.*


----------



## Bundy110 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Sorry das ich mich hier so einfach reinschalten tue in Eurer Diskusion.Es gibt da aber auch einige Sachen,die mich sehr interessieren.Wie ich schon auch in anderen Beiträgen gelesen habe,gibt es ein großes Pro-und Contra für eine Fusion von DAV und VDSF...
 Mich würde mal brennend interessieren,was sich im Falle einer Fusion ändern tut von der Gesetzeslage her,ich meinte jetzt damit,was konkret auf den Angler zukommen tut..
Ich frage auch deswegen,da ich erst seit kurzem neues Mitglied in unseren Angelverein(Mühlhausen-Thüringen) bin..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es gibt ein Pro für eine wirkliche Fusion, die es aber leider nicht gibt.

Es gibt ein Contra für die jetzt geplante, bedingungslose Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Von der Gesetzeslage her ändert sich zuerst mal weder im einen noch im anderen Falle etwas.

Wenn aber weder der Schutz der Gewäsaserfonds fetsgeschrieben wird noch die Bekämpfung von Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote oder das Abknüppelgebot, kann der zukünftige Bundesverband das mit seiner VDSF-Mehrheit zukünftig den Landesverbänden in jedem Bundesland vorschreiben, für solche gesetzlichen Verbote zu kämpfen.

Akutell sieht man am baden-württembergischen Verband, wie da die alten VDSF-Garden denken und ticken:
Die versuchen eine Abstimmung bei den Vereinsvorsitzenden (nicht bei den Anglen!!) so zu beeinflussen, dass diese dem Erhalt des Nachtangelverbotes zustimmen!!!!

Und dasobwohl es aus der Poltik - selbst aus Regierungsfraktionen (SPD) - klare Zeichen gibt, das Nachtangelverbot aufzuheben und weitere Erleichterungen für Angler zu schaffen. 

Und das versucht der Verband noch mit abstrusen und faktisch falschen Argumenten.

Das kann dann zukünftig in jedem Bundesland drohen, wenn das nicht vorher explizit in der Satzung des neuen Bundesverbandes verhindert wird.

Genauso, dass wie in Bayern dann zukünftig in jedem Bundesland jeder gefangene Fisch abgeknüppelt werden muss...

und, und, und.............


----------



## Honeyball (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Im wesentlichen wird sich eines ändern: Die Landesverbände geben einen großen Teil ihrer Entscheidungsfreiheit dahingehend auf, dass sie als Mitglieder des "neuen" Verbandes per Satzung gezwungen werden, Mehrheitsentscheidungen des Bundesverbandes auch in ihrem Landesverband durchzusetzen.
Auf dieser Basis befürchten wir (diejenigen, die gegen eine Fusion in der jetzt geplanten Form sind), dass demnächst *bundesweit einheitlich* Regelungen durchgesetzt werden, die das Angeln in Deutschland noch weiter einschränken als es - z.B. im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern Europas- bereits jetzt schon ist. Der Grund für diese Befürchtungen liegt zum einen in der jahrzehntelangen Negativerfahrung mit dem alten VdSF und zum anderen in der strikten Weigerung, irgendwelche für die Angler positiv zu beurteilenden Maßgaben von vornherein verpflichtend in die geplante Satzung des "neuen" Verbandes einfließen zu lassen.


----------



## Bundy110 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Habt Dank Leute für die schnellen Antworten.Sieht ja alles nicht so rosig aus......Vorallem wo ich das mit dem Nachtangelverbot gelesen habe...Aus berufstechnisschen Gründen ist es mir deshalb auch nur manchmal möglich Nachts auf die Pirsch zu gehen.....Und dann eventuell dieses Verbot wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe.....?????---Oh GOTT...
Trotzdem Euch Allen ein PETRI HEIL...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Gerade das Beispiel Nachtangeln zeigt, worum es uns geht.

Es gibt Angler, die wollen nachts angeln gehen.

Es gibt auch Angler, die wollen nachts nicht angeln gehen.

Es gibt Vereine und Gewässerbewirtschafter, die froh sind, wenn nachts Angler am Wasser sind, um es den Schwarzanglern schwerer zu machen.

Und es gibt Vereine und Gewässerbewirtschafter, die eben nicht wollen, dass nachts an ihren Gewässern geangelt wird.

Wir finden, dass das alles so in Ordnung ist und es jeder so machen können soll, wie er will.

Wenn aber ein Verband, der eigentlich ALLE Angler vertreten solte, FÜR ein *gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot* eintritt, sind auch all die betroffen, Angler und Vereine, die nachts angeln wollen.

Kämpft ein Verband dagegen GEGEN ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot, können beide Gruppen von Anglern und Vereinen das so machen, wie sie es wollen.

Das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, Abknüppelgebote, und, und, und:
JEDER Verband muss dafür eintreten, dass solche Verbote oder Gebote nicht in die Fischereigesetze kommen, damit die Angler und Vereine selber entscheiden können, wie sie das handhaben wollen.

Und da es in Deutschland Landesfischereigesetze gibt, die das so anglerfreundlich geregelt haben, kann das auch in jedem anderen Bundesland umgesetzt werden.

*Und dafür MUSS eigentlich jeder Verband, vom kleinsten Kreis- bis zum größten Bundesverband, eintreten.*
Ansonsten sind die keinen Schuss Pulver wert..........


----------



## Bundy110 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade das Beispiel Nachtangeln zeigt, worum es uns geht.
> 
> Es gibt Angler, die wollen nachts angeln gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Super für mich erklärt,recht vielen Dank......#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Super für mich erklärt,recht vielen Dank......


Ist ja eigentlich auch logisch und einfach nachzuvollziehen mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand - was anscheinend aber genau das ist, was allen Verbänden und Funktionären zum Unglück der Angler zu fehlen scheint:
(Wenigstens etwas gesunder Menschen)verstand......

Sonst hätten die den Kampf gegen solche gesetzlichen Restriktionen ja in den Satzungen stehen und würden auch darauf bestehen, dass das in die Satzung des geplanten neuen Bundesverbandes (VDSF mit neuem Namen) mit aufgenommen wird.

Tun sie aber nicht.

Warum wohl?
Entweder weil sie weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler wollen...

Oder weil sies schlicht nicht begreifen....

Beides ist gleich beschämend und sollte diese Herren eigentlich alle zum Rücktritt bewegen.


----------



## Luku (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

gibt es zu diesem thema auch stellungnahmen von vdsf landesverbänden?

oder zu den genannten verboten?

hab da das drohende angelverbot in nrw im hinterkopf. gab es dazu mal ne stellungnahme vom vdsf?
wisst ihr darüber was?

ich habe eigentlich die hoffnung in dieser fusion gehabt, dass sich der DAV mehr einbringen kann und anglerfreundlichere regelungen durchsetzt. aber offensichtlich passiert genau das gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Seit wann informieren Verbände ihre Angler?
Wäre ja was ganz Neues...
Selbst bei so wichtigen und existentiellen Dingen wie bei der geplanten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF war da ja nix zu lesen - außer das alles in zu engem Zeitrahmen von oben nach unten durchgedrückt werden soll, damit ja nichts diuskutiert werden kann oder man den Herren ihren schnöden Übernahmeplan doch noch versaut..

Gut, das es das Internet gibt und auch Funktionäre (Gruß an die Muldenfischer), die dann solche Dokumente auch öffentlich machen.

*Von der Sorte bräuchten wir viel mehr!!*


----------



## Luku (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

deswegen meine frage an dich bzw. euch.


----------



## Honeyball (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Da habe ich vom VdSF überhaupt nie was zu gefunden.
Allerdings hat das VdSF-Mitglied Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. da in vollem Bewusstsein unter Ignoranz der Bundesverbandesdoktrin hinsichtlich der Verwertungsabsicht gefangener Fische absolut professionell und vorbildlich agiert und sich als äußerst kompetent und anglerfreundlich erwiesen.
Schade, dass der Bundesverband von dieser Seite leider auch keinen Gegenwind zu spüren bekommt. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Schade, dass wenn schon mal jemand aus den Landesverbänden dem Unsinn des VDSF-Bund entgegentritt - dass man nur angeln dürfe zur menschlichen Ernährung - das dann nicht wietergedacht wird.

Daher kommt ja vieles von den Restriktionen, wie auch das bayrische Abknüppelgesetz.

Warum - wenn schon innerhalb des VDSF scheinbar doch einige zu denken anfangen - wird das nicht genutzt, um jetzt für den geplanten neuen Bundesverband dann entsprechende Punkte zum Kampf gegen Restriktionen verpflichtend für alle Verbände aufzunehmen?

Wohl, weil es noch zu viele Verbände im VDSF gibt, wie aus Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Saarland, Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Hamburg etc., die eben nicht für freizügiges Angeln stehen!!
Sondern die in verschiedensten Bereichen immer noch für gesetzliche Beschränkungen und Restriktionen kämpfen.
Und beim DAV gilt das für den VANT, da werden am Angeln interessierte Menschen erstmal als Barbaren gebrandmarkt, genauso wie Verbandskollegen und Politiker, die sich für den Touristenschein oder das prüfungsfreie Friedfischangeln einsetzen.

Wenn also diese Punkte zum Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen nicht mit in die Satzung des neuen Verbandes aufgenommen werden, liegt es  wohl daran, dass viele Verbände gerade wie die genannten des VDSF und des VANT vom DAV eben genau FÜR solche gesetzlichen Restriktionen kämpfen.

*Und genau die haben nachher die Mehrheit im umbenannten VDSF (dann DAFV) und können mit der neuen Satzung alle anderen Landesverbände dazu zwingen, auch solche Verbote und Restriktionen bundesweit in jedem Bundesland anzuschieben oder durchzusetzen.*

Daher ist die jetzige Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF abzulehnen und man muss als verantwortungsbewusster Verband und Funktionär auf eine wirklich gleichberechtigte Fusion ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben des Kampfes gegen gesetztliche Restriktionen und dem Schutz der Gewässerfonds hinarbeiten. 

Und eben die jetzt geplante Übernahme verhindern bzw. dagegen stimmen.


----------



## Luku (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da habe ich vom VdSF überhaupt nie was zu gefunden.
> Allerdings hat das VdSF-Mitglied Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. da in vollem Bewusstsein unter Ignoranz der Bundesverbandesdoktrin hinsichtlich der Verwertungsabsicht gefangener Fische absolut professionell und vorbildlich agiert und sich als äußerst kompetent und anglerfreundlich erwiesen.
> Schade, dass der Bundesverband von dieser Seite leider auch keinen Gegenwind zu spüren bekommt. #c



danke für deine antwort.

genau das hatte ich mir gedacht.
das drohende angelverbot wäre eigentlich ein guter aufhänger gewesen den vdsf damit zu konfrontieren.
schade für die verpasste chance.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Auf der Seite des Anglerverbandes "Elbflorenz", der die 210 Mitgliedsvereine im Regierungsbezirk Dresden organisiert, sieht die Sache so aus:


http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/category/dav-vdsf/


Man darf gespannt sein, was da an abgestimmten Vereinsmeinungen und gesammelten Positionen dem Landesverband letztendlich übergeben wird.



Und nun noch was anderes. Wenn ich solche Schoten eines frischgebackenen Mods bezüglich eines Disputanten mit einer konträren Meinung zu der ganzen Chose hier lese, beschleicht mich ein ziemlich ungutes Gefühl....




Jose schrieb:


> aha, allen anderen sagt es der kranke?
> 
> schmeiß ihn raus, Ralf.
> der ist nur ein Zuss in den ofen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ist ja nett, wenn jetzt die Verbände langsam aufwachen und merken, dass es auch Angler an der Basis gibt.

Dumm nur, dass sie diese dann mit falschen Informationen füttern.

Hier sind die Fakten zu den Beschwichtungsversuchen der DAV-Verbände, aus denen klar hervorgeht, dass:
1.: Der DAV mit all seinem Vermögen schlicht vom VDSF übernommen wird.
2.: Der VDSF dafür nur seinen Namen ändert in DAFV
3.: Es dann bundesweit nicht ausgeschlossen ist (nach meiner Ansicht fest damit gerechnet werden muss), dass Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc. vom Bundesverband durchgesetzt werden
4.: Dass die Gewässerpools entweder zerschlagen oder unter die Fuchtel des Bundesverbandes kommen werden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226434


----------



## Blauzahn (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Man darf gespannt sein, was da an abgestimmten Vereinsmeinungen und gesammelten Positionen dem Landesverband letztendlich übergeben wird.



Und ich bin gespannt wieviel der Vereine von dieser Möglichkeit gebrauch machen, sich zu äußern |kopfkrat

Das ist der Knackpunkt in der kürze der Zeit....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zu verhindern, dass Angler richtig informiert werden und genügend Zeit Zeit zum diskutieren haben ist halt das, was bei einem Verband unter Demokratie verstanden wird...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PS:
> Der nächste wichtige Termin ist der 5. November diesen Jahres.*
> 
> Da tagt der DAV-Verbandsausschuss, um über den Umgang mit dem Verschmelzungsvertrag zu beraten.



Man muss sich so manches auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, leider bekommt man in dieser Sache dabei einen sehr merkwürdigen Geschmack.

am 5.11. tagt der Verbandsausschuß.

Bis zum 20.11. sollen die Rückmeldungen aus den Vereinen kommen.

15 Tage, *nachdem* der Verbandsausschuß Entscheidungen trifft.

Und dann wirft der Verbandsausschuß seine Beschlüsse über den Haufen, falls die Rückmeldungen nicht den Erwartungen entsprechen ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wie oben schon geschrieben:


> ist halt das, was bei einem Verband unter Demokratie verstanden wird...


----------



## Blauzahn (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man muss sich so manches auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, leider bekommt man in dieser Sache dabei einen sehr merkwürdigen Geschmack.
> 
> am 5.11. tagt der Verbandsausschuß.
> 
> ...



Hier muß ich dich korrigieren Ralf.

Der Termin für die Einsendung der Vereinsbeschlüsse/Meinungen ist der 30.11.2011.

Die am 05.11.2011 stattfindende Sitzung des Verbandsausschusses stimmt nicht darüber ab, er berät darüber.
Dazu ist mindestens ein Mitglied nicht anwesend, da dieser auf einer/unserer JHV weilt.

Deadline für Änderungswünsche ist zudem der 20.12. eingehend beim DAV-Bundesverband, alles nachzulesen....

Wir sollten konstruktiver werden, denn sonst zerfleischen wir uns noch im nächsten Jahr.
Jetz muß gehandelt werden.

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## Badra (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich weiß nicht was ihr schon wieder meckert, da tun die Sachsen mal was, auch verkehrt.

Sie haben ja auch recht es gibt eine Willenserklärung zum Gewässerfond 

Der DAFV kann sich nicht direkt in die Landesgesetzgebung und und und 

Was man halt nicht begriffen hat ist die Situation ab 2017. Und somit sind wir wieder bei dem Was hier schon ne Weile diskutiert wird.

Gleichwohl ist es aber lobenswert das überhaupt eine Indormation gibt. Andere Verbände sind da weit hinterher.


----------



## Badra (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

|uhoh: Was mir gerade einfällt, die Verbandszeitschrift, ist die künftig auch  noch kostenlos?


----------



## hans albers (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

nee ,...

die kannst du dann demnächst mit der jahreskarte für kanal x
für 500,- euro günstig erwerben...:q


----------



## Badra (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dachte ich es mir.

Noch lachen wir darüber!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ Badra:
Nicht 2017 ist das Problem.

*In der neuen Satzung ist festgechrieben, dass der Bundesverband den Landesverbänden ihre Politik vorgeben kann.*

Da im §6, Satz 2, a der vorgelegten Satzung klar steht, dass die Landesverbände Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes durchzuführen haben.

Was eigentlich auch richtig wäre, wenn es dazu dienen würde, weitere Restriktionen zzu verhindern.

In der Mitgliederversammlung des neuen VDSF-Bundesverbandes, der sich dann DAFV nennt,  haben aber die restriktiven alten VDSF-Verbände  aus Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Saarland, Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Hamburg etc., die eben nicht für freizügiges Angeln stehen, die Mehrheit!!

Die kämpfen immer noch in verschiedensten Bereichen für gesetzliche Beschränkungen und Restriktionen.

Und beim DAV gilt das für den VANT, da werden am Angeln interessierte Menschen erstmal als Barbaren gebrandmarkt, genauso wie Verbandskollegen und Politiker, die sich für den Touristenschein oder das prüfungsfreie Friedfischangeln einsetzen.

Und genau diese Mehrheit kannn auch schon vor 2017 z. B. beschliessen, dass in jedem Bundesland das Nachtangelvernbot eingeführt werden soll.

*Laut Satzung MUSS das dann auch jeder Landesverband politisch anstreben*.

Deswegen sagen wir ja klar, dass diese Punkte vor der Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF festgeschrieben werden müssen!

Und wenn die VDSF-Verbände sagen, sie wollen keine Restriktionen wie z. B. das Nachtangelverbot, dürfte es ja auch kein Problem sein, das festzuschreiben.

*Wird es wie jetzt jedoch nicht festgeschrieben, wisst ihr ja, was die restriktiven VDSF-Verbände vorhaben - sonst würden sie es ja vor der Übernahme in der Satzung festschreiben...*

Gilt genauso für die Gewässerpools, Setzkescher, Wertungangeln, erleichteter gesetzlicher Zugang zum angeln, Abknüppelgebot etc..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ich weiß nicht was ihr schon wieder meckert, da tun die Sachsen mal was, auch verkehrt.


Genau, siehe oben.
Das einzig Richtige wäre das festschreiben der geannten Punkte in der Satzung - alles andere ist falsch und grundloses Vertrauen in den VDSF.

Und das habe ich nach jahzehntelanger schlechter Erfahrung schlicht nicht.

Und inzwischen in den DAV auch nicht mehr, da sie das entweder nicht kapieren, oder es ihnen wurscht ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hier muß ich dich korrigieren Ralf.
> 
> Der Termin für die Einsendung der Vereinsbeschlüsse/Meinungen ist der 30.11.2011.
> 
> ...



Ja sorry. Liegt an meinem verkorksten Verständnis für rationale und strukturierte Vorgehensweise.

In meiner Welt würden zuerst die Mitglieder befragt und dann wird sich zusammengesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Der war gut - die müssen repräsentative Demokratie halt erst noch lernen..
;-)))))

Sind sie halt noch nicht gewohnt.....


----------



## Wiederanfänger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo zusammen.

Was ich in keinster weise verstehe ist der Grund.

Warum wird der DAV mitsamt allem ( Werten ) ohne eine Gegenwehr oder vernüftige Kompromisse in den VDSF eingebracht?

Mit einem gewissen Alter fällt mir nur ein Grund dafür ein.

Es verdient jemand daran.

Wie so häufig scheint auch hier die Antwort das liebe gute Geld zu sein.

Schade das wir hier nicht solche Verhältnisse wie in Schweden haben.
Da würde ich mir die Steuererklärung von Herrn M. mal anschauen.

Da die Hoffnung ja immer zuletzt stirbt, hoffe ich auf die Infos aus dem AB und der Macht der Mitglieder im DAV.

Was mich auch mal interessieren würde, wäre die Frage der Mitglieder im VDSF, ob die dieses Fusion unter den gegebenen Umständen wollen?

Ich selber habe im Dezember mit meinem Vorstand noch ganz dicke Bretter zu bohren.

Die Zeit des Stillhaltens ist vorbei.

Jetzt sollen doch bitte mal Fakten auf die Tische.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Natürlich gehts ums Geld.

Dewegen haben die Brandenburger doch den DAV verraten.

Ohne natürlich vorher ihre Mitglieder zu fragen(das wieder zum Thema Demokratie) - denn die wollen sicher nicht in den VDSF - *und nichts anderes ist der geplante DAFV: VDSF mit neuem Namen...*

Weil Brandenburg als größter Verband im DAV so pro Jahr ein paar zehntausend Euro sparen kann. 

Da habe ich von Brandenburgern auch schon das Wort "Judaslohn" gelesen...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Thomas,

ich glaube nicht, das ein Verband da Geld spart.

Es müssen persönliche Interessen von einzelnen dahinter stecken.

Es geht darum das gegen die Interessen der Mitglieder verstoßen wird.

Das macht keiner ohne Gegenleistung.

Es müssen Gelder an einzelne, mit denm Vorgang betraute Personen fließen. Umsonst lässt sich keiner als Lügner beschipfen.

Genau so wenig wie die plötzlichen komplett anders aussehenden Entscheidungen des Präsidenten des DAV.

Bis vor kurzem noch alles in eine Richtung und plötzlich in die andere Richtung. 
Wenn da keine Erleuchtung oder andere himmschlische Erscheinungen im Spiel waren, gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit.

Oder alle anderen hier irren sich und die Präsidenten der beiden Verbände tuen das einzig richtige für uns Angler.

Was klingt glaubhafter?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> ich glaube nicht, das ein Verband da Geld spart.


 Bei Brandenburg sind das nach den vorlieggenden Dokumenten und der Mitgliederzahl zwischen 60- und 80.000 Euro im Jahr...



> Oder alle anderen hier irren sich und die Präsidenten der beiden Verbände tuen das einzig richtige für uns Angler.
> 
> Was klingt glaubhafter?


Das  ist ein Argument....


----------



## Blauzahn (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja sorry. Liegt an meinem verkorksten Verständnis für rationale und strukturierte Vorgehensweise.
> 
> In meiner Welt würden zuerst die Mitglieder befragt und dann wird sich zusammengesetzt.




Analysiert und begründet hat man schnell.
Auch für mich ist diese Vorgehensweise nicht aktzeptabel, ändert aber nichts an dem Umstand bzw. der Tatsache das es so ist.

In der Situation gilt es das Beste daraus zu machen.

Ich sag mal ketzerisch:
Als Mitglied in *keinem* Verband, kann man einfacher damit umgehen als das Verbandsmitglied.
Man hat aber wiederum als Verbandsmitglied mehr Möglichkeiten gegenzusteuern.
Darum geht es jetzt.
Nicht darum zu analysieren warum was falsch oder richtig ist.... 
das es falsch ist wissen wir ja bereits.


----------



## Badra (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Thomas, meine Bemerkung von vorhin, unsere lieben Sachsen betreffend,  sollte ironisch interpretiert werden.

Ich habe selten ein solch vor schleim triefendes Dokument gelesen, ist aber für die "Alten Kämpen" gut gemacht. 

Immerhin einer der wenigen Verbände wo sich überhaupt was tut.

Am Donnerstag den 15.09 versprach mir mein Präsident die Zusendung von Infomaterial. 

jetzt 19:15 - habe ich nix und die Zeit läuft und läuft und..-.

Im Übrigen Sachsen - Anhalt bezeichnet sich als "Land der Frühaufsteher" (geht aber erst Mittag los).#d#d#d

Für unseren Verein werde ich schon zum 08.10.mal eine Außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung einberufen

Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Thomas, meine Bemerkung von vorhin, unsere lieben Sachsen betreffend, sollte ironisch interpretiert werden.


uuups - hab ich verpeilt, sorry...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Was ich jetzt schreiben werde, schreibe ich mit gemischten Gefühlen, weil ich weis, dass es einige in den falschen Hals bekommen werden ... dennoch:

Der Bundesverband hat keinen Einfluß auf den Gewässerpool - weder auf den landeseigenen, noch auf den landesübergreifenden.

Es gibt keine rechtliche Möglichkeit, die ein Bundesverband hätte, einem juristisch eigenständigen Landesverband (und das sind die LV nach wie vor - daran gibt es gar nichts zu rütteln) vorzuschreiben, ob und zu welchen Bedingungen er Gewässer pachtet, kauft oder sonstwie nutzt. Auch hat der Bundesverband keine juristische Handhabe darüber, ob die jeweils juristisch eigenständigen Landesverbände zum zwecke der gemeinsamen Nutzung vertragliche Vereinbarungen eingehen.

Wenn der BV beschließen würde, dass die Pools aufzulösen wären, würde das bedeuten, dass er in die Vertragsfreiheit des LVs eingreifen würde und das ist schlicht nicht möglich.

Kurz und knapp: es fehlt dem BV schlicht an rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, das zu tun.

Bei aller Diskussion sollten wir immer an folgendes denken: auch ein Anglerverband unterliegt zunächst den deutschen Gesetzen und die sind in diesem Punkt ziemlich eindeutig. Der LV ist eine juristisch eigenständige Vereinigung (juristische Person), die zwar einem Dachverband untergeordnet ist, dennoch Vertragsfreiheit und vor allem Vertragshoheit genießt.


----------



## barschkönig (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Also das heisst wenn zum Beispiel Brandenburg jetzt was mit dem VDSF zutun haben will und der Landesanglerverband von Brandenburg die Pools auflösen will dann könnten sie das machen?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn der Landesverband das selber will, ja. Der Bundesverband kann es nicht vorschreiben.


----------



## ivo (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wenn der Landesverband das selber will, ja. Der Bundesverband kann es nicht vorschreiben.



Kann er doch. Nach §6.2.a des Satzungsentwurfs muss der LV die Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes umsetzen. Gibt der BV z.B. vor, dass die LV´s keine Gewässer besitzen/pachten dürfen hat der LV das nachsehen.


----------



## ivo (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> Thomas, meine Bemerkung von vorhin, unsere lieben Sachsen betreffend,  sollte ironisch interpretiert werden.
> 
> Ich habe selten ein solch vor schleim triefendes Dokument gelesen, ist aber für die "Alten Kämpen" gut gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub kaum, dass es dieses Schreiben gegeben hätte...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Kann er doch.



Und nach welcher rechtlichen Maßgabe? Nochmal: der Landesverband ist eine eigenständige juristische Person, die Vertragsfreiheit genießt.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Kann er doch. Nach §6.2.a des Satzungsentwurfs muss der LV die Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes umsetzen. Gibt der BV z.B. vor, dass die LV´s keine Gewässer besitzen/pachten dürfen hat der LV das nachsehen.



Bis zum 30.11. ist Zeit auf diese Risiken durch Vorschläge hinzuweisen und eine Umformulierung zu fordern.
Wenn man z.B. in diesem Punkt die Unantastbarkeit der Gewässerfonds durch die Formulierung

....ausgenommen hiervon die Auflösung des Gewässerfonds der Landesverbände...

einbaut, sind wir schon einen gehörigen Schritt weiter.

Ich wiederhole mich.
Jetzt geht es darum, die Zeit zu nutzen um konstruktiv und zielführend vorzugehen.
Da hilft es nicht zum x.ten mal zu analysieren, was passieren könnte.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Nochmal: der Landesverband ist eine eigenständige juristische Person, die Vertragsfreiheit genießt


Und wenn er dann den Beschluss des Bundesverbandes nicht befolgt, wird er dann zwangsläufig ausgeschlossen...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ....ausgenommen hiervon die Auflösung des Gewässerfonds der Landesverbände...



Nicht falsch verstehen: wir stehen grundsätzlich auf der selben Seite!

ABER: in die Satzung aufzunehmen, dass die gewässerfonds nicht aufgelöst werden dürfen, ist genauso strittig. Denn hier greift wieder die Vertragsautonomie der Landesverbände.

Der Bundesverband kann also auch einem LV nicht verbieten, den Fond aufzulösen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn er dann den Beschluss des Bundesverbandes nicht befolgt, wird er dann zwangsläufig ausgeschlossen...



Der Beschluß wäre gar nicht rechtskräftig, da er gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen würde. Auch Beschlüsse unterliegen der deutschen Rechtsnorm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das kommt schlicht darauf an, wie der Beschluss verfasst wird..
Das ist relativ leicht rechtssicher hinzukriegen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen: wir stehen grundsätzlich auf der selben Seite!
> 
> ABER: in die Satzung aufzunehmen, dass die gewässerfonds nicht aufgelöst werden dürfen, ist genauso strittig. Denn hier greift wieder die Vertragsautonomie der Landesverbände.
> 
> Der Bundesverband kann also auch einem LV nicht verbieten, den Fond aufzulösen.




Wird nicht falsch verstanden, aber Du musst noch ein bisschen mehr Wessi denken. 

Mauscheleien und Seilschaften sind nur innerhalb eines Verbandes mit aller Konsequenz möglich. Heute ist es für den VDSF recht schwer, in die Strukturen des DAV einzuwandern und diese zu unterlaufen.
Ist es erst mal ein Verband, steht Tür und Tor offen. 

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass 2017 noch die gleichen Landesverbandsfunktionäre am Ruder sind, wie heute. 

Und Du glaubst doch nicht, dass die Neuen dann alles ehrbare Ex-DAVler sind. 

Der DAV wird vom VDSF geschluckt und löst sich auf. Es gibt keine klaren Grenzen mehr, keinerlei Kontrolle.
Einen Landesverband innerhalb von 6 Jahren zu unterwandern ist für erfahrene Verbandsmafiosi kein Problem. 

Und dann geht das Kohlescheffeln los. So wie nach dem Mauerfall.

Nachtrag:

Im heutigen VDSF haben Querdenker und Veränderungswillige nicht die geringste Chance. Meinst Du das ändert sich nach der Übernahme? Nix da, das wird alles eingenordet, besser eingewestet.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist relativ leicht rechtssicher hinzukriegen..



Wie denn? Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch - ich will das wirklich wissen!

Mein Kenntnisstand ist folgender: der Verein kann per Satzung festlegen, ob Mitglieder mit eigenem Pool aufgenommen werden oder nicht. Er kann aber einem Mitglied nicht vorschreiben, welche Rechtsgeschäfte er durchführen darf. Auch darf er Eigentum nicht verbieten (auch juristische Personen genießen die Grundrechte nach dem Grundgesetz!).

Täte er es doch, wäre entweder die Satzung nicht rechtskräftig oder aber der Beschluß.

Oder gibt es einen Hinkefuß an meinem Wissen?


----------



## ivo (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Konstruktiver Vorschlag? Gerne!

Man Streiche den  [FONT=&quot]§6.2.a des Satzungsentwurfs ersatzlos! Dann gibts auch keine Diskussionen mehr. 

Mal was anderes: Man möchte einen BV, der die Landesverbände im Bund vertritt. Sehr gut. Nur ist der jetzige geplante Zielzustand nichts anderes als das was wir schon haben. Das bringt keinem was! Wozu 2 Geschäftstsellen? = Geldverschendung! Wozu die GmbH? = unkontrollierbar! Wozu die Verbandszeitung? = Propaganda nach innen und Geldverschwendung! Der Verband soll aber nach außen vertreten! Eine Verbandszeitung lesen nur die Mitglieder, wenn z.B. nur Casting drinne steht (wie im aktuellen F&A) interessiert mich das nicht die Bohne den es hat für mich nicht viel mit Angeln zu tun!

In die Satzung gehört festgeschrieben, dass die LV´s unabhängig sind und, dass dieser Punkt nicht geändert werden kann.

Edit: Und bevor irgendetwas fusioniert hat der VDSF noch paar Hausaufgaben zu machen. D.h. alle Dokumente, Einstellungen und sonstiges wird vernichtet! Von dem Verband darf nichts bleiben außer dem anerkannten Naturschutzverband! Der Rest geht in den Reißwolf! Und dann werden Anglerfreundliche Grundsätze als Verbandsphilosophie festgeschrieben. 
 [/FONT]


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Sorry, hat sich mit Ralle überschnitten...

@Ralle

Ja, mauscheleien usw. Das ist mir schon klar - aber das hat, objektiv betrachtet, nichts mit der Satzung zu tun.

Mal ganz deutlich: in die Satzung KANN GAR NICHT rein, dass der Pool nicht aufgelöst werden darf. Weil es eben genau das selbe Recht angreifen würde, wie als wenn man den Pool per Satzung oder Beschluss auflösen würde wollen.

Was die Landesfürsten dann mauscheln, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt - aber satzungstechnisch geht weder das eine, noch das andere.

Dazu müssten dann nämlich die satzungen der Landesverbände geändert werden. Sprich: der LAVB muss in seine Satzung aufnehmen, dass der Pool nicht angefasst werden darf.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Man Streiche den  [FONT=&quot]§6.2.a des Satzungsentwurfs ersatzlos!
> [/FONT]



Hast du ein grundsätzliches Problem mit diesem Paragraphen? Wenn ja, dann lies dir mal § 6 2a der aktuellen DAV-Satzung durch.

Mir ist vorhin am Telefon auch erstmal ein Auge aufgegangen!


----------



## ivo (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Hast du ein grundsätzliches Problem mit diesem Paragraphen? Wenn ja, dann lies dir mal § 6 2a der aktuellen DAV-Satzung durch.
> 
> Mir ist vorhin am Telefon auch erstmal ein Auge aufgegangen!



Kenne ich.

Sehe darin solange kein Problem, solange ich weiß das der Verband pro Fonds eingestellt ist. Den VDSF halte ich nicht für Fondsfreundlich! Deshalb muss der weg!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> In die Satzung gehört festgeschrieben, dass die LV´s unabhängig sind und, dass dieser Punkt nicht geändert werden kann.


Falsch. 

Es gehören die Punkte festgeschrieben, und nur der Landesverband, der diese auch unterschreibt, darf überhaupt Mitglied werden.

Und dann kann der Landesvebandes innerhalb dieser Regeln und festgelegten angelpolitischen Richtlinien gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen seine Landespolitik machen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ivo, nochmal: der Verband KANN nicht an den Fond! Es geht nicht! Da kann in der Satzung stehen, was will - es geht einfach nicht.

Mal was anderes: für die geringe Zeit bezüglich der Mitgliederversammlungen gibt es auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit:

§ 32 Absatz 2 BGB: (2) Auch ohne Versammlung der Mitglieder ist ein Beschluss gültig, wenn  alle Mitglieder ihre Zustimmung zu dem Beschluss schriftlich erklären.

Wobei die Form rechtsfrei ist ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gehören die Punkte festgeschrieben, und nur der Landesverband, der diese auch unterschreibt, darf überhaupt Mitglied werden.



RICHTIG! Und darauf sollten wir uns konzentrieren! Der Verein hat nämlich die freie Wahl der Mitgliederaufnahme!


----------



## ivo (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*


Tut mir Leid, aber dass glaube ich nicht. Und da bin ich nicht der einzige. Bekommen die VDSF-Schergen die Möglichkeit Hand an den Fonds zu legen werden sie das auch tun. Und dann gehts uns schlecht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich persönlich werde keinen Verband akzeptieren, der keine  angelpolitischen Richtlinien festgeschrieben hat, welche den Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen beinhaltet....
Ob Bundesverband oder Landesverband...

Und keinen, der nicht die Gwässerpools schützt und fördert.

Wenn die das eh nicht zerschlagen wollten, wäre es ja auch kein Problem, Schutz und Förderung festzuschreiben..


Das Gleiche gilt für Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Abknüppelgebot:
Wenn sie das nicht wollen, kann man das doch zur Beruhigung der Angler locker mit in der Satzung festschreiben..

Warum geschieht das wohl nicht??


----------



## flor61 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade rein und habe hier die letzten Seiten überflogen.

Kann es sein, daß Ihr die Vereinnahmung des DAV durch den VDSF schon akzeptiert und nur noch die Satzungsformalien diskutiert werden?

Also, für mich steht eins fest: Ich fände es zum ko..en, wenn ich mein über alles geliebtes Hobby, daß in unserem Teil des Landes seit Kriegsende frei von jedem ausgeführt werden kann, ohne Restriktionen, von Elitedenkern beherrscht werden würde.

Warum muß der DAV aufgelöst werden? Warum sollen sich die Westdeutschen nicht auch mal den Ost-Überbleibseln unterwerfen? Warum immer wir Ossis?

Petri

PS. Sollte ich etwas falsch verstanden haben, bitte klärt mich auf.


----------



## isi 81 (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ flor61

Die (Fusion, ich lach mich tot) ist sicher nicht mehr zu verhindern, das einzige was uns jetzt noch bleibt ist wie in dem ganzen Trööt schon geschrieben die uns wichtigen Punkte in der Satzung verankern zu lassen....#t


----------



## ivo (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Naja, rennt den Präsidenten die Bude ein, flutet deren und die Postfächer der Geschäftsstellen mit Mails und Briefen. Dann ändert sich noch was. Aber das nur, wenn den Herren der kalte Wind ins Gesicht weht.


----------



## Hanns Peter (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Bezüglich der Gewässerpools:

Wenn es denn rechtlich nicht gehen kann - wobei sich da garantiert Möglichkeiten finden lassen, warum wird in die Satzung dann nicht ein Passus ala: "Der Bundesverband wird keine einen Gewässerpools führen"?

Ich habe bei dieser Diskussion jedoch andere Gedanken:

Unser Verein hat sich im Jahr 1973 gegründet. Hintergrund war, dass seitens der Verbände/ des Gesetzgebers angedacht war, zukünftig nur noch in Vereinen organisierte Angler = Mitglied im Verband, Fischereierlaubnisscheine erhalten sollen.

Gut, der Bullschitt hat sich nicht durchgesetzt, aber was könnte denn passieren, wenn der Bundesverband eine solche Regelung beschließt und dieser Beschluss in den LV mit ihren Pools umgesetzt werden muss.

Wenn ich die Zahlen richtig im Kopf habe, würden somit über 50% der Angler von den Gewässern ausgeschlossen, da sie nicht organisiert sind.


----------



## Zusser (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> [..]warum wird in die Satzung dann nicht ein Passus ala: "Der Bundesverband wird keine einen Gewässerpools führen"?


Himmel, warum bist du gegen einen bundesweiten Gewässerpool?
Abgesehen davon, dass der total unrealistisch und unwahrscheinlich ist, etwas besseres könnte doch gar nicht passieren!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Gut, der Bullschitt hat sich nicht durchgesetzt, aber was könnte denn passieren, wenn der Bundesverband eine solche Regelung beschließt und dieser Beschluss in den LV mit ihren Pools umgesetzt werden muss.



Dann gibt es sowas, wie es jetzt auch in Brb schon der Fall ist: das Land bzw. der Fischer gibt selbst Berechtigungen aus.

Wir dürfen bei all diesen Überlegungen eines nicht vergessen: der allergößte Teil der Poolgewässer (Thüringen bildet da eine kleine Ausnahme) befindet sich in öffentlicher Hand. Ich kann das jetzt nur für den LAVB schreiben (bei den anderen kenne ich die Zahlen nicht): dem LAVB selbst gehören nichtmal 3% der Poolgewässer. Die restlichen 97% sind entweder angepachtet oder anderwertig vertraglich gesichert (sogenannte Verbandsvertragsgewässer -> meist sitzen da Fischer drauf, die mit dem LAVB ein Nutzungsrecht vereinbart haben).

Das heißt, dass bei einem solchen Beschluß in der Tat erstmal nur vereiensgebundene Angler angeln dürften. Aufgrund wirtschaftlicher Überlegungen - und die wird dann auch ein DAFV beachten müssen - wird es solche Beschlüsse nicht geben.

@Thomas

Ich hab ja grad nochmal telefoniert und deine Sicht mal zum besten gegeben (du weist, was ich meine): theoretisch ja - praktisch aber nicht durchführbar.

Praktisch deswegen nicht, weil dazu umfangreiche Bestanderfassungen notwendig wären, die

a) extrem teuer wären und
b) die Landesgesetzgebung tangieren (Bestandserhebungen unterliegen dem Landesfischereigesetz und sind anmelde- und genehmigungspflichtig)

Eine Festlegung der Beangelungsmöglichkeiten würden sich ja nur dann durchsetzen lassen, wenn man wüsste wieviel von welcher Art pro gewässer schwimmt und wie ertragreich das Gewässer eigentlich ist bzw. wäre. Und dazu fehlen - zumindest in Brb - seit Jahren jegliche Zahlen.

Btw. offenbar einer der Gründe, warum immer wieder mal die Besatzpolitik des LAVB kritisiert wird - hier hatte Brotfisch durch aus Recht, wie ich nun zugeben muss.

Bei all diesen Überlegungen sollten auch wirtschaftliche Interessen dritter (und im Osten zum größten Teil die Komunen) beachtet werden - da wird sich auch ein Bundesverband zurückhalten (müssen), schließlich ist ein grund der Fusion auch das mögliche Abgreifen von Fördertöpfen. Und die Hand, die einen füttert, die beißt man nicht.

UND: Ich will mal nochwas zum nachdenken geben (wobei die Möglichkeit eher unwahrscheinlich ist - obwohl ... der LAVB eben das gerade durchzieht): mischt sich der Bundesverband zu sehr in die Landesverbandsangelegenheiten ein, hat der LV jederzeit die Möglichkeit, den BV zu verlassen.

Und aufgrund der sonstigen rechtlichen Situation würde sich damit für den einzelnen Angler nicht mal was ändern.

Und das können sogar die Angler selbst entscheiden - wird das auf einer Mitgliederversammlung mehrheitlich von den Anglern entschieden, MUSS der LV diesen Beschluss umsetzen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dann gibt es sowas, wie es jetzt auch in Brb schon der Fall ist: das Land bzw. der Fischer gibt selbst Berechtigungen aus.
> 
> Wir dürfen bei all diesen Überlegungen eines nicht vergessen: der allergößte Teil der Poolgewässer (Thüringen bildet da eine kleine Ausnahme) befindet sich in öffentlicher Hand. Ich kann das jetzt nur für den LAVB schreiben (bei den anderen kenne ich die Zahlen nicht): dem LAVB selbst gehören nichtmal 3% der Poolgewässer. Die restlichen 97% sind entweder angepachtet oder anderwerti........................



Merkst nicht, dass Du den Verbandsschergen genau die Beruhigungsworte nachredest, mit denen man uns zum stillhalten bringen will?

Negierst Du Treuhand und co.?

Da gab es sogar Staatsverträge die den Ausverkauf der Werte der DDR verhindern sollten.

Was ist dagegen eine popelige Satzung mit einer Laufzeit von 5 Jahren? 

Wenn der VDSF den DAV schluckt, sind die Gewässerpools über kurz oder lang Geschichte. Es hängen Millionen da drin, das lässt sich kein halbwegs krimineller entgehen. Und davon gibt es nun wieder mehr als Gewässerpools. 

Mann, werd wach.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn der VDSF den DAV schluckt, sind die Gewässerpools über kurz oder lang Geschichte. Es hängen Millionen da drin, das lässt sich kein halbwegs krimineller entgehen. Und davon gibt es nun wieder mehr als Gewässerpools.
> .


Das ist deine Meinung und diese Versuchst du/ihr dem Rest des Forums aufzudrücken. 

Du darfst niemals vergessen: Deine Wahrnehmung bestimmt deine Realität!
Schwer zu sehen, in ständiger Bewegung die Zukunft ist.
Vergessen du musst was früher du gelernt.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ist doch bzw. wäre gaaaaanz einfach:
Schutz und Förderung der jetzigen Gewässerpools in die Satzung des DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) mit aufnehmen und festschreiben.

Das wird nicht getan - warum wohl nicht?
Träumt weiter, wenn ihr an das Gute im Funktionär glaubt..

Das gleiche gilt genau deswegen für Aknüppelgebote, Nachtangelverbote, Seztzkescherverbote etc.:
Festschreiben oder böses Erwachen - wenns nicht geplant wäre, könnte man es doch locker festschreiben - wird nicht getan - warum nicht?



> Eine Festlegung der Beangelungsmöglichkeiten würden sich ja nur dann durchsetzen lassen, wenn man wüsste wieviel von welcher Art pro gewässer schwimmt und wie ertragreich das Gewässer eigentlich ist bzw. wäre. Und dazu fehlen - zumindest in Brb - seit Jahren jegliche Zahlen.


Da kann ein Bundesverband schnell dafür sorgen, dass sowas aus Naturschutzgründen bundesweit gemacht werden muss - und weils "Naturschutz" ist, wirds jedes Bundesland vom Bundestag vorgegeben bekommen, das so umzuzsetzen (droht ja wieder Rot-Grün, das letzte Mal wars Tierschutz als Staatziel in der Verfassung). 

Und bezahlen werden das die Angler oder eben nicht mehr angeln, so einfach geht das..




> mischt sich der Bundesverband zu sehr in die Landesverbandsangelegenheiten ein, hat der LV jederzeit die Möglichkeit, den BV zu verlassen.


*Besser wäre es, erst gleich gar nicht in so einen Bundesverband einzutreten und den dann auch noch mit der Kohle der Angler, zwangsweise abgeführt über die Vereine, mitzufinanzieren...*

Wenn ein Bundesverband nicht in der Lage ist, gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen gerichtete Punkte mit in die Satzung aufzunehmen und die Landesverbände das auch nicht wollen, was brauch ich dann solche Verbände?

Für was bezahlt man die denn dann als Angler?

Und wenn schon ein Verband vom anderen übernommen wird, warum nutzt man dann diese Chance nicht..

*Nochmal, denkt dran:
Ihr kriegt den VDSF - Nur eben mit neuem Namen.*​
Aktuell kämpfen die VDSF-Verbände in B-W mit abstrusen Argumenten dafür, die Vereinsvorsitzenden auf ihre Seite zu bekommen, dass das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot erhalten bleibt.

Nochmal zum Verstehen:
*VDSF-Landesverbände kämpfen JETZT AKTUELL FÜR EIN GESETZLICHES NACHTANGELVERBOT!!*

Und mit den anderen bekannt restriktiven Landesverbänden wie Bayern, Saarland, Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein, Hamburg etc., die eben nicht für freizügiges Angeln stehen, haben die die Mehrheit im neuen Bundesverband - dem alten VDSF also!!

Warum das mitmachen?
Warum das riskieren?
Warum das finanzieren?
Was hat man davon als Angler?

Ausser der Gefahr immer neuer Verbote?

Daher nochmal:
Sind solche Verbote nicht geplant:
Das festschreiben in der Satzung..

Solange es nicht festgeschreiben ist, muss man bei den vorhandenen Mehrheiten schlicht mit allem Unguten für Angler rechnen.

Und man muss sich fragen, warum wollen die das nicht festschreiben?

Weil sie für Gewässerpools sind, für Nachtangeln, gegen Abknüppelgebote?

*Oder weil sie in spätestens 5 Jahren mit ihrer restriktiven Mehrheit die neue Satzung wieder zurück auf VDSF stellen können und das dann alles bundesweit einführen?*

Und wie auch hier bei der Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF wird es auch zu solchen Dingen später keine Information, Dikussion oder Mitnahme der Angler geben - das wird euch genauso undemokratisch von oben aufgedrückt...

*Das beste Beíspiel ist doch der DAV-Verräterverband in Brandenburg, der in bester VDSF-Manier komplett undemokratisch handelt:*
Laut Landesverbandsatzung DAV-Mitglied - unverrückbar...

Wann wurden die Mitgliedsvereine und deren Angler informiert über das Vorhaben der Initiative "Pro DAFV" und den Übertritt zum VDSF?

Wo gab es je einen nötigen Mitgliederbeschluss aus dem DAV auszutreten und die Satzung entsprechend zu ändern?

Wurde das vorher diskutiert in den Brandenburger Vereinen, ob man sich einfach vom VDSF schlucken lassen will?

Wenn ihr nicht merkt oder nicht merken wollt, dass ihr hier komplett verraten und verkauft werdet, jammert nachher nicht, wenn es doch ganz einfach Wege gab, all das Befürchtete doch in die Realität umzusetzen...

*Und es gibt einen ganz einfach Weg das zu verhindern:
Festschreiben in der neuen Satzung des neuen (alten) VDSF, der sich dann DAFV nennen will:
Schutz der Gewässerpools genauso wie der Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen*

Und wer das als Verband oder Funktionär nicht festschreiben will:
*Warum denn nicht?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Um das nochmal in Kürze klar zu machen:
Ja, ich persönlich traue keinem der aktuellen Verbände oder Funktionäre.
Damit stehe ich sicher nicht alleine.
Genauso sicher gibt es viele andere, die Verbänden und Funktionären trauen..

Will man also *alle *Angler mitnehmen, muss man verhindern, dass es zukünftig Möglichkeiten gibt, immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen einzuführen statt diese zu bekämpfen und die mögliche Gefährdung der Gewässerpools ausschliessen.

*Indem man diese Punbkte mit in die Satzung des neuen Bundesverbandes aufnimmt, die dann ja gleichzeitig jeder beitretende Landesverband akzeptieren und einhalten muss.*

Schreibt man dise Puinkte nicht fest, KANN sein, dass alles nicht so schlimm kommt.

*ABER:
Die Möglichkeit, dass es sogar noch schlimmer kommt, die besteht eben!!!
Und sollte nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen mit den Verbänden eben ausgeschlossen werden.*

Und dass die Verbände das alles ohne Information und Diskussion oder Mitnahme der Angler durchziehen wollen, macht mein Mißtrauen gewiss nicht kleiner..

Und das in einem komplett inakzeptablen Zeitrahmen, der jede vernünftige Diskussion in den Vereinen gar nicht erst zulässt.

*Wacht einfach auf oder beschwert euch nachher nicht, wenns noch schlimmer kommt..........*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*Man kann als Verband nur alle Angler mitnehmen, indem man den Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen festschreibt:*

Will man also *alle *Angler mitnehmen, muss man verhindern, dass es zukünftig Möglichkeiten gibt, immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen einzuführen statt diese zu bekämpfen und die mögliche Gefährdung der Gewässerpools ausschliessen.

> Dann muss z. B. kein Angler nachts angeln gehen, der das nicht will. Aber die das wollen, können es..  
> Dann muss kein Angler einen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzen, der das nicht will. Aber die das wollen, können es!
> Dann muss kein Angler einen Setzkescher verwenden. Aber die das wollen, können es!
> Dann muss kein Angler bei einem Wertungsangeln mitmachen. Aber die das wollen, können es!!

und so weiter........................

*Nur so kann man ALLE Angler mitnehmen.*

Also diese Punkte mit in die Satzung aufnehmen oder sich fragen, warum die Verbände das nicht aufnehmen wollen - Naheliegend: Weil sie noch aktiv für immer mehr Restriktionen kämpfen und die Gewässerpoools zerschlagen wollen.

*Sonst könnten sie es ja festschreiben........*


----------



## Hanns Peter (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dann gibt es sowas, wie es jetzt auch in Brb schon der Fall ist: das Land bzw. der Fischer gibt selbst Berechtigungen aus.
> 
> ...
> 
> Das heißt, dass bei einem solchen Beschluß in der Tat erstmal nur vereiensgebundene Angler angeln dürften. Aufgrund wirtschaftlicher Überlegungen - und die wird dann auch ein DAFV beachten müssen - wird es solche Beschlüsse nicht geben.



Die Erlaubnisscheine können - zur Zeit noch - von jedem erworben können, egal ob Vereins-/Verbandsmitglied oder nicht.

Und ob dass überwiegend oder ausschließlich wirtschaftliche Gründe hat, mag mal dahingestellt werden. Mehr Angler am Gewässer bedeutet auch i.d.R. auch mehr Besatz und somit Kosten.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wird nicht falsch verstanden, aber Du musst noch ein bisschen mehr Wessi denken.
> 
> Mauscheleien und Seilschaften sind nur innerhalb eines Verbandes mit aller Konsequenz möglich. Heute ist es für den VDSF recht schwer, in die Strukturen des DAV einzuwandern und diese zu unterlaufen.
> Ist es erst mal ein Verband, steht Tür und Tor offen.
> ...



  oh, um was gehts? altes klassendenken? west böse, ost gut?  die ddr hat damals abgewirtschaftet. da gab es nichts mit dick kohle machen. für den laden ddr zahlen wir heute noch!   nur um das mal politisch zu klären!  die fusion zwischen vdsf und dav mus auch den aktuellen bundes- und landesgesetzen entsprechen. da hilft das ganze gemecker nichts.  bitte nicht falsch verstehn. ich wünsche mir schon erheblich mehr einfluss vom DAV. der vdsf hat in den vergangenen jahrzehnten nicht immer gut die interessen der angler vertreten. in den 80igern wurde viel mist gebaut, lag aber auch an der damaligen bundes/landespoltik ...vor allem an den grünen. da war es schick den anglern eins auf die mütze zu hauen.


----------



## flor61 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> für den laden ddr zahlen wir heute noch!


 
Mit "wir" meinst Du doch Dich persönlich. Soll heißen, ich hatte heute Morgen was zu Essen auf dem Tisch, weil Du großzügigerweise dafür bezahlt hast? Ich danke Dir dafür, denn ich hätte sonst nicht gewußt, wo ich mein Essen herbekomme.

Dafür mein "Antipetri"


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

wenn ich da sso alles hier lesen...  um was geht es euch? besitzstandswahrung?  hier in nrw hat uns der vdsf noch kein gewässer geklaut! alles noch in der hand der landesverbände.    nachtangelverbot?   2H nach sonnenuntergang, 2 stunden vor sonnenuntergang.  wer stellt sich quer auf eine verlängerung?  1. die stadt  2. die landespolitiker    zelten am gewässer?  wer stellt sich quer?  1. die stadt  2. die landespolitik    c&r  fische sind wirbeltiere und unterliegen einem gewissen schutz. darüber kann man nun geteilter meinung sein.    generelles setzkescherverbot?   gibt es hier nicht. mit guten argumenten darf man diesen benutzen. gibts aber vorschriften bezüglich abmessungen.     gewässerpool wird zerschlagen?  warum sollte er?    gewässer liegen in der vernatwortung der landesverbände.  oder seh ich das falsch?    mir scheint hier wird ein krieg zwischen ost und west ausgetragen.  schlagwörter: setzkescherverbot, zerschlagung des gewässerpools, nachtangelverbot, kein wertungsangeln etc.    halbwahrheiten.     edit: is doch murcks hier. i hab absätze etc. eingefügt und der mist wird zusammenhängend angezeigt.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Mit &quot;wir&quot; meinst Du doch Dich persönlich. Soll heißen, ich hatte heute Morgen was zu Essen auf dem Tisch, weil Du großzügigerweise dafür bezahlt hast? Ich danke Dir dafür, denn ich hätte sonst nicht gewußt, wo ich mein Essen herbekomme.
> 
> Dafür mein &quot;Antipetri&quot;



 mit wir meinte ich nicht ICH sondern wir. du und ich!  schau dir mal den schuldenstand der brd vor der wende an und nach der wende. schau dir deine lohnabrechnung an. solidaritätsbeitrag.  diesen ost / west scheiss solltet ihr echt mal stecken lassen.


----------



## flor61 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> mit wir meinte ich nicht ICH sondern wir. du und ich!  schau dir mal den schuldenstand der brd vor der wende an und nach der wende. schau dir deine lohnabrechnung an. solidaritätsbeitrag.  diesen ost / west scheiss solltet ihr echt mal stecken lassen.



O.K., Du hast ja Recht.
Unsere Angst hier ist, daß man uns Vereinnahmt und aus dem Angel-Volkssport eine elitäre Maßnahme macht. Wir haben Angst und Bedenken, daß sich der Volkssport über die Zeit ändert.
Denn eins ist doch wohl unumstritten; aus jetziger Sicht wird der DAV vereinnahmt und nicht gleichberechtigt mit dem VDSF zusammengeschlossen. Wenn es so wäre, wär ja die Angelwelt i.o.

Petri


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> O.K., Du hast ja Recht.
> Unsere Angst hier ist, daß man uns Vereinnahmt und aus dem Angel-Volkssport eine elitäre Maßnahme macht. Wir haben Angst und Bedenken, daß sich der Volkssport über die Zeit ändert.
> Denn eins ist doch wohl unumstritten; aus jetziger Sicht wird der DAV vereinnahmt und nicht gleichberechtigt mit dem VDSF zusammengeschlossen. Wenn es so wäre, wär ja die Angelwelt i.o.
> 
> Petri



 die befürchtung mag ja berechtigt sein. ich sagte ja auch schon...der vdsf ist nicht gerade der verein, der ideal die angler vertritt. aber es gibt nunmal auch bundes und landesgesetze.  aber wenn hier das board euch halbwahrheiten predigt, ist das nicht korrekt.


----------



## angler1996 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> die befürchtung mag ja berechtigt sein. ich sagte ja auch schon...der vdsf ist nicht gerade der verein, der ideal die angler vertritt. aber es gibt nunmal auch bundes und landesgesetze. aber wenn hier das board euch halbwahrheiten predigt, ist das nicht korrekt.


 
und deshalb brauchts nen Bundes verband, der in unserem Sinne Lobbyarbeit für Angelr-Gesetze macht  und nicht selber im Ruf steht, alles abzunicken.
Gruß A.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> und deshalb brauchts nen Bundes verband, der in unserem Sinne Lobbyarbeit für Angelr-Gesetze macht  und nicht selber im Ruf steht, alles abzunicken.
> Gruß A.



 das ist immer leicht gesagt. alles abnicken...  von aussen mag dies oft so ausschauen.  ich weiss aus unserem eigenen verein dass die politiker von der gemeinde und stadt sehr uneinsichtig sein können. aber wenn es um den gänsekot auf deren marmor- terrasse geht, zählt der tierschutz nicht mehr. aber wenn drei gänse in der lippe landen, wird die halbe lippe zum naturschutzgebiet und angelverbot verhängt. da kannste nur versuchen nen kompromiss zu finden.  zum nachtangelverbot: ...ich müsste mal in die papiere schauen...ich mein aber...am kanal gibt es kein verbot.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nur mal so als Anregung:

Ich weis aus vielen Telefonaten und Zuschriften der letzten Tage, dass durchaus Gesprächsbereitschaft besteht - und zwar tatsächlich auf Funktionärsebene. Man ist auch durchaus bereit, sich konträre Meinungen anzuhören und sachlich darüber zu reden (meine Ladestation vom Telefon schiebt in den letzten Tagen extreme Überstunden!).

*Allerdings nicht, wenn man sich pauschal als "Scherge" oder "Verräter" diffamieren (ja, diffamieren) lassen muss.*

Tut mir leid Thomas und Ralle aber ich habe in den letzten Tagen dazu ziemlich eindeutige Statements bekommen - und in der Regel das, dass man auf solch einem Niveau KEINE Diskussion mit dem AB wünscht.

Ich schlage daher vor, über derartige Betitulierungen nochmal intern ausführlichst nachzudenken.

Um es mal mit den Worten eines solchen "Verbandsschergen" zu sagen "Wer sich nicht zu Wort meldet, ist pauschal ein Scherge oder Verräter, einer, der den Arsch nicht hochbekommt. Dabei sollte Thomas mal nachdenken, warum sich keiner mehr melden will!"

Und ich kann euch sagen, dass das durchaus keine alten Säcke und Betonköfe sind, sondern junge aufgeschlossene Angler, die sich tatsächlich Gedanken machen. Sich aber einfach nicht diffamieren lassen wollen.

Ich habe Thomas bei einem unserer Telefonate meine Befürchtung geäußert, dass man sich mit solchem Ton die Tür selber zuschlägt ... nun, offenbar hatte ich nicht ganz unrecht damit.

Das thüringische Betitulieren als Barbaren hat den selben Niveaugehalt ... darüber wird sich allerdings aufgeregt ...


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anregung:
> 
> Ich weis aus vielen Telefonaten und Zuschriften der letzten Tage, dass durchaus Gesprächsbereitschaft besteht - und zwar tatsächlich auf Funktionärsebene. Man ist auch durchaus bereit, sich konträre Meinungen anzuhören und sachlich darüber zu reden (meine Ladestation vom Telefon schiebt in den letzten Tagen extreme Überstunden!).
> 
> ...



 nee hatteste nicht.  mir selbst ging gerade die hutschnur hoch als ich diese sprüche hier las. etwas weit übers ziel hinaus geschossen.


----------



## isi 81 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> oh, um was gehts? altes klassendenken? west böse, ost gut?  die ddr hat damals abgewirtschaftet. da gab es nichts mit dick kohle machen. für den laden ddr zahlen wir heute noch!   nur um das mal politisch zu klären!  die fusion zwischen vdsf und dav mus auch den aktuellen bundes- und landesgesetzen entsprechen. da hilft das ganze gemecker nichts.  bitte nicht falsch verstehn. ich wünsche mir schon erheblich mehr einfluss vom DAV. der vdsf hat in den vergangenen jahrzehnten nicht immer gut die interessen der angler vertreten. in den 80igern wurde viel mist gebaut, lag aber auch an der damaligen bundes/landespoltik ...vor allem an den grünen. da war es schick den anglern eins auf die mütze zu hauen.



Übrigens zahlen wir den Solizuschlag alle du Nase. Und von wegen da war nichts mit dick Kohle machen die Kohle wurde 2-3 Jahre Später gemacht als es die ersten Staatlichen Zuschüsse für Unternehmer gab. Zurück on Topic deine Argumentation daß der Vdsf (nicht immer) im Sinne der Angler gehandelt schreit je zum Himmel ich kenne keinen Angler der nicht gern Nachtangeln gehen würde wenn er es dürfte oder haben das die Angler entschieden, genau wie die anderen Sinnlosen Regelungen. Und davor sollte jeder DAVler berechtigte Angst haben und sich dagegen wehren. Ich denke der Vdsf ist in erster Linie ein Verband der sich nicht um seine Angler und Mitglieder und deren interessen kümmert sondern einfach nur ein schönes Bild nach aussen zu werfen alle Sanktionen gegen die Angler abzunicken und noch selbst dafür einzutreten diese durchzusetzen#d. Und soetwas kann ich nicht gebrauchen als um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen (guter OSSI)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ Wolkenkrieger:
Vielleicht gefällt Dir das dann besser:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495



> Um es mal mit den Worten eines solchen "Verbandsschergen" zu sagen "Wer sich nicht zu Wort meldet, ist pauschal ein Scherge oder Verräter, einer, der den Arsch nicht hochbekommt. Dabei sollte Thomas mal nachdenken, warum sich keiner mehr melden will!"


Ich habe kein Problem damit, ob sich Verbände oder Funktionäre bei uns melden oder eben nicht.

Ich habe aber ein Riesenproblem damit, dass Verbände und Funktionäre ihre eigenen Gliederungen und Angler nicht informieren und diesen etwas ohne Zeit für Diskussion aufdrücken wollen.

Oder liegt das auch an unseren Veröffentlichungen, dass die Verbände seit Jahrzehnten eine katastrophale Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und eine noch katastrophalere Informationspolitik der eigenen Klientel betreiben?

Wer das tatsächlich glaubt, misst uns mehr Einfluss zu, als wir (leider ;-)) haben...

Zudem geht es hier ím Thread nicht darum, was wir machen (dazu gibts ein eigenes Thema), sondern was die Verbände gerade versuchen, in undemokratischster Weise  durchzudrücken..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> oh, um was gehts? altes klassendenken? west böse, ost gut?



Nein, darum geht es nicht.

Es geht darum, dass wo immer etwas wertvolles Begehrlichkeiten weckt, wo immer mit Allgemeingut Kohle zu machen ist, hunderte auf die Chance lauern, sich dadurch einen monetären Vorteil zu beschaffen. 
Und wo Menschen sind, die unbedingt etwas haben wollen, sind auch Menschen, die diesen zuarbeiten um selbst mit davon zu profitieren. 

Bei der Hausnummer Gewässerpool ist Kohle ohne Ende zu holen. Glaub Du mal schön an die heile Welt.

In NRW gibt es übrigens keinen Gewässerpool sondern lediglich wenige Verbandsgewässer, das ist nicht vergleichbar.

In so fern dient der Ausverkauf der damaligen DDR nur als plakatives Beispiel, wie "Marktwirtschaft" funktioniert. 
Und Du siehst das ganz richtig. Ganz wenige haben überreich profitiert, die dort lebenden Menschen stehen vor einem Scherbenhaufen(immer noch) und die Gesamtheit der Bürgerdeppen zahlt die Rechnung.


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

..und das Board predigt erstmal garnix.
Wir vom Red.-Team berichten, was wir wissen, und fragen nach Gründen, warum einfache und eigentlich selbstverständliche Dinge seitens der Verbände nicht erfolgen. 

Daraus und aus den fehlenden Antworten ziehen wir dann Schlüsse, die wir versuchen in für jeden nachvollziehbarer Weise darzulegen.

Ob man unseren Schlussfolgerungen/Meinungen letztlich zustimmt oder nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Darüber kann gerne diskutiert werden.

Als wir vor einem halben Jahr oder so gemutmaßt haben, die VdSF-Führung würde alles dran setzen, um den DAV zu vereinnahmen und habe deshalb die Beschlüsse/Ideen der 12er-Kommission per Präsidiumsbeschluss in den Wind gejagt, da wurden wir zum Teil aufs Übelste beschimpft von den treu(glaubenden) VdSF-Anhängern hier.

Und wo stehen wir jetzt?

Als die bayrisch-brandenburgische Initiative bekannt wurde, haben wir sofort gewarnt, dass unter dem von dort kolportierten Zeitdruck nix Gutes zu erwarten sei und dass das Verhalten des Brandenburgischen Verbandes einem Verrat an den Grundfesten des DAV gleichkommt. 

Wieder wurden wir beschimpft, wieder wurde uns unterstellt gegen Anglerinteressen die Fusion madig machen zu wollen, jetzt auch noch von einigen DAV-Mitgliedern, was die VdSF-Getreuen um so mehr auf den Plan rief.

Und wo stehen wir jetzt?

Jetzt ist Markstein genauso eingeknickt oder "überredet" worden, wie zuvor Brandenburg, und wieder warnen wir vor den Folgen und wieder werden wir teilweise beschimpft....

(Interessanterweise lässt aber die Intensität der Beschimpfungen gegen uns spürbar nach):m


----------



## Philla (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*DAV - VDSF

*Darf man als unwissender mal erfahren, was denn der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden (...???...) ist.

Bzw. was genau Sie sind / bezwecken?

Gruß


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anregung:
> 
> Ich weis aus vielen Telefonaten und Zuschriften der letzten Tage, dass durchaus Gesprächsbereitschaft besteht - und zwar tatsächlich auf Funktionärsebene. Man ist auch durchaus bereit, sich konträre Meinungen anzuhören und sachlich darüber zu reden (meine Ladestation vom Telefon schiebt in den letzten Tagen extreme Überstunden!).
> 
> ...


 

Kann ich auch ganz genau so bestätigen, jeder, der das hier gelesen hat - und ich habe diese Links einer ganzen Menge Vorständen zukommen lassen - wird sich hier auch nur im Ansatz mit einem aus dem Team unterhalten geschweige denn irgendwelche Schreiben oder Mails beantworten.

Einheitliche Aussage aller:

Man hat noch nie eine so niveaulose und unsachliche Diskussion erlebt. Mit solchen Schreibern kann man nicht kommunizieren, das ist sinnlos.

Ich glaube auch, dass der Schuss hier ganz gewaltig nach hinten losgeht, denn dadurch gibt es mittlerweile auch schon eine ganze Menge derer, die schon alleine aus Trotz zu dem hier geschriebenen alles tun werden um die Fussion voranzutreiben. Damit macht das AB jetzt sogar einen Schritt in die Richtung Pro Fussion, ohne es zu wissen.....#6

Selbst auf die Idee, Pools aufzulösen wurden einige durch die Post's hier erst gebracht, wobei ich immer noch nicht glaube, dass so etwas rechtlich überhaupt geht.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, darum geht es nicht.
> 
> Es geht darum, dass wo immer etwas wertvolles Begehrlichkeiten weckt, wo immer mit Allgemeingut Kohle zu machen ist, hunderte auf die Chance lauern, sich dadurch einen monetären Vorteil zu beschaffen.
> Und wo Menschen sind, die unbedingt etwas haben wollen, sind auch Menschen, die diesen zuarbeiten um selbst mit davon zu profitieren.
> ...



  der scherbenhaufen war vorher schon da. mal nicht so tun als ob der bürger der ddr von goldenen löffern und tellern gegessen hätte. nicht umsonst verfielen eure häuser etc.. ist politisch einfach falsch was du erzählst ralle. sorry. die ddr war pleite!  und auch mit den verbandsstrecken kann man hier gut angeln und leben.  auch glaub ich nicht an die heile welt. sie ist aber nunmal nicht schwarz/ weiss. sondern grau!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Thomas und Ralle aber ich habe in den letzten Tagen dazu ziemlich eindeutige Statements bekommen - und in der Regel das, dass man auf solch einem Niveau KEINE Diskussion mit dem AB wünscht.



Ich will keine Diskussion mit Verbandsschergen. Und wer sich als Funktionär nicht öffentlich zu den Anglern bekennt, wer sich versteckt und im geheimen mauschelt, der ist ein Scherge. Denn derjenige unterstützt die ignorante Politik der Verbände. 

Die Funktionäre hatten mehr als ausreichend Gelegenheit, sich in die Diskussion einzubringen. Sie wurden freundlich und höflich eingeladen, oft genug formell angeschrieben. Ganz zu Anfang unserer Bemühungen. Die Reaktion war und ist null.

Imho sind das alles entweder Schergen und Verräter, sofern sie in der Verantwortung stehen, oder aber Leute die in zweiter oder dritter Reihe stehen und keine Chance haben ohne Repressalien befürchten zu müssen, an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. Die ziehen sich den Schuh sicher nicht an, denn sie wissen ja, dass wir Recht haben.

Hier geht es auch nicht um den Dialog mit irgendwelchen Verbänden, dazu ist es viel zu früh und dazu sind die Seilschaften viel zu stark.

Es geht darum, die Masse der Angler in Bewegung zu bringen und den Funktionären zu zeigen, dass sie die Basis nicht dauerhaft ignorieren können. 

Bevor man in den Dialog mit vernünftigen, ehrlichen Menschen geht, müssen die alten Strukturen und Seilschaften gründlichst zerschlagen werden.

Erst dann kann es einen Neuanfang geben. Dann ist die Zeit für einen ordentlichen Dialog mit reformwilligen Funktionären gekommen.

So weit sind wir noch lange nicht.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ..und das Board predigt erstmal garnix.
> Wir vom Red.-Team berichten, was wir wissen, und fragen nach Gründen, warum einfache und eigentlich selbstverständliche Dinge seitens der Verbände nicht erfolgen.
> 
> Daraus und aus den fehlenden Antworten ziehen wir dann Schlüsse, die wir versuchen in für jeden nachvollziehbarer Weise darzulegen.
> ...



  wo werdet ihr beschimpft?  ich lese hier nicht ossis, DAV deppen, DAV barbaren, DAV schergen etc.  und du als dortmunder wirst wohl sicherlich wissen, dass diese vorurteile seitens der board mods etc. nicht ganz korrekt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Einheitliche Aussage aller:
> 
> Man hat noch nie eine so niveaulose und unsachliche Diskussion erlebt. Mit solchen Schreibern kann man nicht kommunizieren, das ist sinnlos.


Mit uns (als "solchen Schreibern" ) muss man wirklich nicht kommunizieren.

Das bleibt jedem selber überlassen.

Aber es ist natürlich nur eine faule Ausrede, wenn man das als Argument anführt, die eigenen Angler in den eigenen Verbänden weder zu informieren noch mit diesen zu disktuieren noch diese auf dem Weg zu einer Übernahme des DAV mitzunehmen.

*Und nochmal:*
Hier im Thread gehts nicht drum, was wir (richtig oder falsch) machen, hier gehts drum, was die Verbände treiben, das sie in undemokratischer Weise versuchen das von oben nach uten einfach durchzudrücken.....

Sieh auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Tomasz (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Der Bundesverband hat keinen Einfluß auf den Gewässerpool - weder auf den landeseigenen, noch auf den landesübergreifenden.
> ...
> Es gibt keine rechtliche Möglichkeit, die ein Bundesverband hätte, einem juristisch eigenständigen Landesverband (und das sind die LV nach wie vor - daran gibt es gar nichts zu rütteln) vorzuschreiben, ob und zu welchen Bedingungen er Gewässer pachtet, kauft oder sonstwie nutzt. Auch hat der Bundesverband keine juristische Handhabe darüber, ob die jeweils juristisch eigenständigen Landesverbände zum zwecke der gemeinsamen Nutzung vertragliche Vereinbarungen eingehen.
> ...



Das sehe ich grundsätzlich genauso. Angesichts der engen Zeitschiene und der bis dahin anstehenden Aufgaben finde ich es daher auch sehr schade, wenn man sich auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze stürzt, statt auf das Wesentliche und Machbare zu beschränken. 
Dies sind aus meiner Sicht folgende Punkte: 

*1. ...den Verbände klar zu machen, dass es einer neuen und besseren Informationspolitik von oben nach unten braucht.

2. ...das die Zeitschiene zu kurz gewählt ist, um die Basis an einer möglichen Fusion teilhaben und mitgestalten zu lassen.* *

3. ...dass es demokratischer Teilnahmemöglichkeiten der Basis an solch weitreichenden Entscheidungen wie einer Fusion durch Urabstimmungen, Diskussionplattformen usw. bedarf, die natürlich nur möglich sind, wenn die beiden oberen Punkte umgesetzt und gewollt sind.* 

Erst wenn diese Punkte erfüllt sind, kann man über die Details sprechen. Vorher können wir uns die Finger wund schreiben, ohne dass sich wirklich etwas ändern wird.
Von daher liegt as an jedem einzelnen von uns, wie es BLAUZAHN und WOLKENKRIEGER und einige andere schon vorgemacht haben, die Leute zu informieren. Durch eigene Webseiten, das Einstellen von Dokumenten auf den Vereinsseiten, Einträgen in die Gästebücher der Vereine, der Diskussion am Wasser und dem Anschreiben und der Gesprächssuche mit den Funktionären. Sie müssen endlich begreifen, dass eine solche Entscheidung nicht in Hinterzimmern, sondern demokratisch gestaltet an der Basis entschieden werden muss.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## flor61 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Man hat noch nie eine so niveaulose und unsachliche Diskussion erlebt. Mit solchen Schreibern kann man nicht kommunizieren, das ist sinnlos.



Ja, ist klar. Gleiche Meinung=sachliche Dikussion, ungleiche Meinung=unsachliche Diskussion.
|kopfkrat Ich diskutiere auch nur mit Menschen, die genau meine Meinung haben, dann nur dann macht für mich eine Diskussion Sinn |kopfkrat

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

aus:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495

Und hier schließt sich doch dann wieder der Kreis:
Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.

*Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Philla schrieb:


> *DAV - VDSF
> 
> *Darf man als unwissender mal erfahren, was denn der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden (...???...) ist.
> 
> ...



 gute frage. dies wird dir wohl so genau keiner erklären können.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@thomas  aber mit dem DAV?


----------



## Tomasz (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...Ich weis aus vielen Telefonaten und Zuschriften der letzten Tage, dass durchaus Gesprächsbereitschaft besteht - und zwar tatsächlich auf Funktionärsebene. Man ist auch durchaus bereit, sich konträre Meinungen anzuhören und sachlich darüber zu reden (meine Ladestation vom Telefon schiebt in den letzten Tagen extreme Überstunden!).
> 
> *Allerdings nicht, wenn man sich pauschal als "Scherge" oder "Verräter" diffamieren (ja, diffamieren) lassen muss.*
> 
> ...



Auch dieser Beitrag finde meine volle Zustimmung und seit über einem Jahr mahne ich eine sachliche Diskussion zu solch wichtigen Themen wie sie derzeit wieder anstehen an.
Ich kann die Intention von Thomas mittlerweile ein Stück weit verstehen, wenn ich sie auch in keinster Weise teilen kann. 
Wer aber verändern und gestalten will, muss auf sachlicher Ebene immer wieder das Gespräch suchen. Populismus und Beleidigungen helfen aus meiner Sicht nicht weiter und führen zu Trotzreaktionen und einer einer Verweigerungshaltung bei den Funktionären. 
*Zu Gute halten muss man der Redaktion* aber bei aller auch aus meiner Sicht berechtigten Kritik an Ihrer Wortwahl, *dass sie die Informationen bündelt, die eigentlich Aufgaben der Verbände wären, Ihre Mitglieder zu informieren.*
Drum kann ich nur alle auffordern: mischt Euch ein, hinterfragt, nehmt nicht alles hin, was von oben nach unten durchgedrückt werden soll.
Selbst gegeben der Fall, das die Fusion ein Fortschritt für uns Angler werden sollte, so haben die Funtionäre nicht das Recht, solche Entscheidungen zu treffen, ohne die Basis zu informieren und teilhaben zu lassen. Das geht auch an die VDSF-Basis. Selbst wenn sie, bei einer Fusion am wenigsten zu verlieren und im unwahrscheinlich besten Fall sogar zu gewinnen hätten, indem liberale Angelmöglichkeiten, wie in den neuen Bundesländern Einzug halten könnten, so geht es doch nur auf demokratische Weise und der Mitnahme der Basis auf diesen Weg. Nur so kann man Ängste ausräumen, Verbesserungen schaffen und an Akzeptanz gewinnen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gemini (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Tomasz

Prima Beitrag!

Eine sachliche und gute Aussage die ich so unterschreiben
 würde.


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> wo werdet ihr beschimpft?  ich lese hier nicht ossis, DAV deppen, DAV barbaren, DAV schergen etc.  und du als dortmunder wirst wohl sicherlich wissen, dass diese vorurteile seitens der board mods etc. nicht ganz korrekt ist.



Ja, Luku, ich als Dortmunder könnte mich bequem zurücklegen und im Vertrauen auf "unseren" Landesverband mich einen Furz um Gewässerpools im Osten und Abknüppelgebote im Süden etc. scheren.
Aber wenn ich mich für die Sache engagieren will und das Ziel verfolge, Angeln in Deutschland so 

gesellschaftlich anerkannt
für jeden einfach möglich
befreit von unnötigen Restriktionen
und trotzdem voller Naturverbundenheit und im Sinne einer möglichst hohen Artenvielfalt an und im Gewässer
zu gestalten, dann muss ich alles kritisieren, was dem entgegenläuft.
Und die Diskussion um irgendwelche Einschränkungen gegen uns Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland führen wir hier im Board schon länger als "nur" in der Fusionsfrage.
Und in jeder Phase dieser Diskussion wurden wir von den Befürwortern dieser Restriktionen beschimpft, diffamiert und persönlich angegriffen.
Trotzdem oder gerade deshalb werden wir weiter machen, egal ob es was bringt oder nicht.
Oder hältst Du bzw. hält es eine Mehrheit unserer Nutzer für richtig und richtungsweisend, wenn wir -ähnlich wie die meisten Printmedien der Anglerszene- uns gar nicht dazu äußern?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Wolkenkrieger:
> Vielleicht gefällt Dir das dann besser:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495



Sehr gut, Thomas. Ehrlich! Sachlich und nüchtern.

Mit deiner Erlaubnis vorrausgesetzt, würde ich das so gerne bei mir veröffentlichen.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@honeyball  ich finde eure aufklärungsarbeit spitze! *ganz im ernst* würde ich mir mehr von meinem verein und auch verband wünschen. leider ist dies nicht der fall. selbst auf emails an den vdsf wird nicht geantwortet. ok, muss wohl daran liegen, dass ich zu unbedeutend bin.    nur ich finde es nicht korrekt wenn halbwahrheiten erzählt werden und man unsachlich im thema wird.  du kennst die geschichte mit dem do- hafen. hast dem landesverband selbst gute arbeit zugestanden.  aber wahrt den guten ton. nur so bekommt ihr es hin, das man euch auch oben ernst nimmt und zuhört. evtl. setzt man sich dann auch mit euch an einem tisch. aber dies wird nicht geschehen wenn man sich weiterhin im ton vergreift.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo zusammmen,

ich denke der Ton wurde im Laufe der Zeit etwas lauter, weil sonst keiner reagiert hätte.

Und ehrlich gesagt, kann man die Reaktion der "Beschimpften" und "Gedemütigten" auch so verstehen, dass die endlich einen Grund haben, nicht das tuen zu müssen, was die eh nie tuen wollten.

Auf Deutsch => die vom AB sind so was von nicht nett zu uns, mit denen reden wir nicht mehr.

Ich verfolge das schon etwas länger und bin der Meinung, dass der Ton sich verschäft hat. Aber erst im laufe der Zeit.

Da ich im eigenen Verein auch so tolle Vorstände habe, die unter Informationspolitik verstehen, dass Sie selber Bescheid wissen müssen und die normalen Angler nicht, kann ich den "Kotzreiz" verstehen der sich bei den Mods anstauen muss.

Wenn die offene Kommunikation mit dem AB von Anfang an gewählt worden wäre, so würden die Begriffe heute nicht bei "Verräter" oder ähnlichen liegen.

Also ihr Beschimpften=> zieht die Röcke aus und stellt euch.

Voraussetzung ist ein extrem !!! fairer Umgang mit jedem, der sich seiner Verantwortung stellt.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und was die Form der Diskussionsführung betrifft:

Ja, darüber kann man streiten,
ja, dorschgreifer, Deinen Argumenten kann ich folgen,
ja, wir haben tatsächlich den von uns Kritisierten damit ein Argument geliefert, nicht mit uns kommunizieren zu wollen.

Und, ehrlich gesagt, mir persönlich ist es völlig egal, ob ein Verbandsfunktionär zu all den offenen Fragen, die wir hier stellen und zu all den Kritikpunkten, die wir hier auflisten, sich hier im AB oder per E-Mail oder Brief an uns äußert oder nicht.
Mir würde es völlig reichen, dass man sich überhaupt öffentlich oder teilöffentlich gegenüber denen äußert, die man zu vertreten delegiert ist. Nur genau das geschieht eben auch nicht bzw. viel zu wenig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammmen,
> 
> ich denke der Ton wurde im Laufe der Zeit etwas lauter, weil sonst keiner reagiert hätte.
> 
> ...



Du hast das sehr richtig zusammengefasst. #6

Klar versuchen wir zu informieren, wo immer es geht.
Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass dies eigentlich die ureigenste Pflicht der Verbände wäre.

Wir stecken hunderte von Stunden in diese Geschichte und das wollen wir nicht deshalb machen, um den Verbänden die Arbeit abzunehmen, sondern sie dazu zu bewegen, ihre Pflichten selbst wahrzunehmen. 

Und die müssen auch gar nicht mit uns reden. Wenn Sie mit Euch reden, Euch informieren und einbeziehen, ist unsere " Mission" erfüllt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Mit deiner Erlaubnis vorrausgesetzt, würde ich das so gerne bei mir veröffentlichen.


Klar, das ist alles zum weiterverbreiten gedacht.
Ausser uns informiert ja keiner die Angler ;-))




			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer aber verändern und gestalten will, muss auf sachlicher Ebene immer wieder das Gespräch suchen. Populismus und Beleidigungen helfen aus meiner Sicht nicht weiter und führen zu Trotzreaktionen und einer einer Verweigerungshaltung bei den Funktionären.
> Zu Gute halten muss man der Redaktion aber bei aller auch aus meiner Sicht berechtigten Kritik an Ihrer Wortwahl, dass sie die Informationen bündelt, die eigentlich Aufgaben der Verbände wären, Ihre Mitglieder zu informieren.



Wer Fakten wegen einer Wortwahl ignoriert, ist derjenige als Amtsträger tragbar?

Das Anglerboard ist ein Medium, kein Verband, kein politische Partei.

Selbstverständlich kann aber jeder da seine Meinung haben und veröffentlichen bei uns - da wos passt.

Hier im Thread gehts nicht darum, ob die Verbände oder Funktionäre mit uns reden oder nicht, oder wie sachlich oder nicht wir schreiben/veröffentlichen alles was über unser Verhalten ab hier geschrieben wird, werden wir wieder in den passenden Thread verschieben.

Das Anglerboard und seine Veröffentlichungen immer wieder hervorzuheben ist eine faule Ausrede der Verbände und Funktionäre, welche die Angler weder informieren, diskutieren oder gar mitbestimmen lassen wollen.

*Wir stellen dazu schlicht fest*:
Lasst euch als Angler das weiter gefallen, dann wird mit Sicherheit nichts besser werden (völlig unabhängig von dem, was wir hier schreiben), denn dann gibts keinen Grund für irgendeinen Verband oder Funktionär, das (oder sich) zu ändern..

Abgesehen davon gehen aus vorliegender Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag eben einfach ein paar Dinge faktisch klar und eindeutig hervor:

*1.:
Es ist nicht wie behauptet eine gleichberechtigte Fusion.*
Im Verschmelzungsvertrag wird der VDSF klar als übernehmender Verein, der DAV als übertragender Verein genannt. Es ist also eine klare Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF, auch wenn dieser nachher einen anderen Namen hat.
*DAFV=VDSF!!*

*2.:
Es besteht laut Satzung und Verschmezungsvertrag die zumindest theoretische Gefahr der Zerschlagung oder Aushöhlung der Gewässerfonds*
Wenn das eh nicht geplant ist, also einfach den Schutz und die Förderung der Pools mit fest und zeitlich unbefristet in die Satzung aufnehmen, Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.

*3.:
Es besteht die zumindest theoretische Gefahr weiterer Verbote und Restriktionen bundesweit wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Rückwurfverbote etc.*
Wenn das alles eh nicht geplant ist, also einfach diese Punkte und den Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen mit fest und zeitlich unbefristet in die Satzung aufnehmen, Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.

*4.:
Es fehlt jede Angabe dessen, was ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband angelpolitisch in Europa, dem Bund und den Ländern erreichen und umsetzen will*
Also müssen die Verantwortlichen in Bundes- und Landesverbänden das entsprechend ausarbeiten und vorlegen zur Diskussion und Abstimmung, Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.

*5.: 
Verbände und Funktionäre informieren trotz der Pflicht aus ihren jetzt geltenden jeweiligen Satzungen weder ihre Angler ausreichend und vollständig, noch wird zu entsprechenden Diskussionen eingeladen, eine Mitbestimmung gefordert und gefördert.*
Also einfach die Angler endlich vollständig informieren, diskutieren und mitbestimmen lassen (nicht basisdemokratisch, sondern ganz normal über den repräsentativen Weg), Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.

*6.: 
Im vorgelegten Zeitplan ist weder eine vollständige Information noch eine Diskussion, Mitbestimmung oder fundierte Einsprüche und Anträge möglich. *
Also muss, wie vom DAV ursprünglich versprochen, eine Fusion oder Übernahme ohne Zeitdruck stattfinden, um alle Angler mitnehmen zu können, Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.


Es könnte also alles ganz einfach sein, wenn man sich als Verband an demokratische Spielregeln und Gepflogenheiten halten würde und Fakten nicht ignorieren.

Wenn man die Befürchtungen vieler Angler ernst nehmen würde und einfach durch Aufnahme entsprechende Passagen in die Satzung diesen Befürchtungen den Boden entziehen.

*Meine Frage bleibt die immer gleiche:
Warum tun das die Verbände und Funktionäre nicht einfach?*

Sehen sie die eigenen Angler etwa als Feinde, vor denen man Informationen geheim halten muss  und die man nicht diskutieren und mitbestimmen lassen darf?

Oder woher kommt das?

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Tomasz (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *1.:
> Es ist nicht wie behauptet eine gleichberechtigte Fusion.*
> Im Verschmelzungsvertrag wird der VDSF klar als übernehmender Verein, der DAV als übertragender Verein genannt. Es ist also eine klare Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF, auch wenn dieser nachher einen anderen Namen hat.
> *DAFV=VDSF!!*



Ich bin weder juristisch bewandert, noch kenne ich das Verbandsrecht im Detail. 
Aber ohne weitere Information durch die Funktionäre, sehe ich dass auch  so, wie Thomas. Sollte es aus juristischer Sicht bei einer Verschmelzung  nicht anders möglich sein, als das es einen Übernehmenden und einen  Übertragenden geben muss, so haben die Verbände die verdammte Pflicht,  dies ihren Mitgliedern auch zu erklären und somit Unstimmigkeiten  auszuräumen.
 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *2.:
> Es besteht laut Satzung und Verschmezungsvertrag die zumindest  theoretische Gefahr der Zerschlagung oder Aushöhlung der Gewässerfonds*
> Wenn das eh nicht geplant ist, also einfach den Schutz und die Förderung  der Pools mit fest und zeitlich unbefristet in die Satzung aufnehmen,  Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.



Dies ist nach meiner Ansicht wie von WOLKENKRIEGER beschrieben aus  juristischer Sicht nicht möglich und kann nach meiner Einschätzung vom  brandenburger Verband so auch weder gewollt noch riskiert sein. Aber  auch hier liegt es an den Verbänden, diese Ängste auszuräumen und die  entsprechenden Passagen in den Entwürfen klar verständlich zu  kommentieren.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *3.:
> Es besteht die zumindest theoretische Gefahr weiterer Verbote und  Restriktionen bundesweit wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot,  Rückwurfverbote etc.*
> Wenn das alles eh nicht geplant ist, also einfach diese Punkte und den  Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen mit fest und zeitlich unbefristet  in die Satzung aufnehmen, Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.



Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, in die Satzung aufzunehmen. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *4.:
> Es fehlt jede Angabe dessen, was ein gemeinsamer Bundesverband  angelpolitisch in Europa, dem Bund und den Ländern erreichen und  umsetzen will*
> Also müssen die Verantwortlichen in Bundes- und Landesverbänden das  entsprechend ausarbeiten und vorlegen zur Diskussion und Abstimmung,  Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.



Keine Ahnung ob es nun in die Satzung gehört, aber wenn wie unter 3. gefordert, eine klare liberale angelpolitische Ausrichtung, wie in dem 10 Punkte-Papier der AB-Redaktion festgeschrieben gewollt wäre, täte man gut daran, dies auch so kurz und knapp zu formulieren.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *5.:
> Verbände und Funktionäre informieren trotz der Pflicht aus ihren jetzt  geltenden jeweiligen Satzungen weder ihre Angler ausreichend und  vollständig, noch wird zu entsprechenden Diskussionen eingeladen eine  Mitbestimmung gefordert und gefördert.*
> Also einfach die Angler endlich vollständig informieren, diskutieren und  mitbestimmen lassen (nicht basisdemokratisch, sondern ganz normal über  den repräsentativen Weg), Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen.



Hier liegt in meinen Augen der wesentliche Kritikpunkt an den Verbänden. Wenn nicht umfassend informiert wird, und das ist derzeit der Fall, so gibt es auch nicht die Möglichkeit die Basis mit auf den Weg zu nehmen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *6.:
> Im vorgelegten Zeitplan ist weder eine vollständige Information noch  eine Diskussion, Mitbestimmung oder fundierte Einsprüche und Anträge  möglich. *
> Also muss, wie vom DAV ursprünglich versprochen, eine Fusion oder  Übernahme ohne Zeitdruck stattfinden, um alle Angler mitnehmen zu  können, Angler beruhigt, Übernahme kann weitergehen...



Der Zeitplan ist viel zu kurz, um die Basis teilhaben zu lassen und angesichts des Statments des DAV "Keine Fusion um jeden Preis" um so unverständlicher.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Daher:
Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.

Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
*Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*


----------



## ivo (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn man den Verbandsvertretern nicht regelmäßig zusetzen würde, würde man gar nichts erfahren. Ich persönlich gebe gern zu, dass der Ton mit der Zeit rauer wurde. Nur wenn man irgendwie den Eindruck gewinnt sich regelmäßig mit einer Wand zu unterhalten kann man schon mal die Geduld verlieren. Insbesondere, wenn Kritikpunkte geflissentlich und regelmäßig ignoriert werden.


----------



## flor61 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich war gerade bei meinem KAV-Vorstand.
Meine ausgedruckten Dokumente, sprich offener Brief vom DAV vom 13.09.2011, Entwurf Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzungsentwurf wurden ablehnend nicht angenommen. Es gibt schon so viel Entwürfe, daß wir es ablehnen, überhaupt noch einen Anzunehmen und darüber zu diskutieren. Erst wenn wir offizielle Dokumente zur Diskussion bekommen, werden wir diese ernst nehmen. Und der LAVB ist so organisiert, daß ohne Zustimmung der Kreise eh nichts läuft.
So, jetzt verstehe ich unsere Aufregung nicht. Es läuft doch alles demokratisch und nichts gegen uns Angler. Also ich werde mich nach der heutigen Unterhaltung wieder ruhig in meinen Angelstuhl zurücklehnen.
|kopfkrat Oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst, nicht begriffen oder bin ich zu dumm oder Wendegeschädigt, so daß ich überall nur Böses vermute?

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

unglaublich und ohne Worte...


> Erst wenn wir offizielle Dokumente zur Diskussion bekommen, werden wir diese ernst nehmen


Bedeutet ja im Klartext, dass noch nicht mal die Verbandsgliederungen offiziell von dem aktuellen Vorhaben der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF informiert wurden - weder vom Landes- noch vom Bundesverband..

Dürfte wohl im VDSF auch nicht anders sein, würde ich mal vermuten..

Eine schlichte Schande -  Und die Verbände und Funktionäre meinen wohl immer noch, das wäre gelebte Demokratie und sie machen alles richtig..

Sonst würden sies ja anders machen..



Einfach unglaublich..............



Dabei wäre es so einfach für ALLE Verbände und Funktionäre:
Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.

*Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## flor61 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Genau so sieht es aus. Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, diskutieren wir hier laue Luft, oder so.
Die Strategie sieht aus meiner Sicht so aus, es alles sehr schlimm aussehen zu lassen, alles nur schlimm kommen lassen und dann lobenswerter weise sagen, so schlimm ist es ja garnicht gekommen. Diese Strategie kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
Die Jungens sind nicht dumm. Lasst sie uns nicht unterschätzen, im Gegenteil.

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade bei meinem KAV-Vorstand.
> Meine ausgedruckten Dokumente, sprich offener Brief vom DAV vom 13.09.2011, Entwurf Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzungsentwurf wurden ablehnend nicht angenommen. Es gibt schon so viel Entwürfe, daß wir es ablehnen, überhaupt noch einen Anzunehmen und darüber zu diskutieren. Erst wenn wir offizielle Dokumente zur Diskussion bekommen, werden wir diese ernst nehmen. Und der LAVB ist so organisiert, daß ohne Zustimmung der Kreise eh nichts läuft.
> So, jetzt verstehe ich unsere Aufregung nicht. Es läuft doch alles demokratisch und nichts gegen uns Angler. Also ich werde mich nach der heutigen Unterhaltung wieder ruhig in meinen Angelstuhl zurücklehnen.
> |kopfkrat Oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst, nicht begriffen oder bin ich zu dumm oder Wendegeschädigt, so daß ich überall nur Böses vermute?
> ...



Gib mir mal per PN die Adresse von demjenigen, mit dem Du da gesprochen hast.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

die jungs sind alle demokratisch gewählt worden. somit haben se nunmal auch eine gewisse berechtigung und MÜSSEN nicht über jeden pups der irgendwo abgelassen wird gleich eine volksbefragung abhalten.  auch muss nicht jedes detail im einzelnen mit dem gemeinen angler ausdiskutiert werden.  dat wäre ja so als wenn frau merkel für jede ihrer entscheidungen eine meinung des volkes einholen würde.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, diskutieren wir hier laue Luft, oder so.
> Die Strategie sieht aus meiner Sicht so aus, es alles sehr schlimm aussehen zu lassen, alles nur schlimm kommen lassen und dann lobenswerter weise sagen, so schlimm ist es ja garnicht gekommen. Diese Strategie kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
> Die Jungens sind nicht dumm. Lasst sie uns nicht unterschätzen, im Gegenteil.
> 
> Petri



Dumm ist nur, dass Sachsen ein Statement zu den "offiziellen Dokumenten" abgibt und Brandenburg diese noch nicht einmal kommuniziert hat.
Da sieht man was in diesem Verband gespielt wird.

Vielen Dank an den LAVB !

Ihr seid absolute Spitze.
Initiert den ganzen Humbug mit und habt nicht den Ar..h in der Hose eure Leute darüber zu informieren.


@Luku
Wenn diese Fusion/Vereinnahmung das DAV für dich ein Pups ist, was ist dann für dich ein Anlass die Mitglieder umfassend zu informieren?
Würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@blauzahn

habe ich net gesagt.

aber es ist verständlich wenn ein verband nicht jede fassung eines entwurfs gross mit den anglern diskutiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*Ironie an:*
Die Funktionäre und Verbände machen alles richtig - gut, dass wir sie haben und sie uns das lästige selberdenken abnehmen.....
*Ironie aus.....*

Ich will wirklich mit keinem von denen mehr kommunizieren, je mehr ich da mitkriege, wie da gehandelt wird. Die wollen keine Demokratie, sondern weiter "in Ruhe" alles einfach durchdrücken.

So wie das von Anfang an bei dieser ganzen Fusions/Übernahmescheixxe war...

Es ist nur noch wichtig, die Angler aufzuwecken und aufzustacheln, dass die sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen.

*Und aufzeigen, dass es einen ganz einfachen Weg geben würde, wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre den Anglern wirklich was Gutes tun wollten:*
Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.

*Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> die jungs sind alle demokratisch gewählt worden. somit haben se nunmal auch eine gewisse berechtigung und MÜSSEN nicht über jeden pups der irgendwo abgelassen wird gleich eine volksbefragung abhalten. auch muss nicht jedes detail im einzelnen mit dem gemeinen angler ausdiskutiert werden. dat wäre ja so als wenn frau merkel für jede ihrer entscheidungen eine meinung des volkes einholen würde.


 

Und ganz besonders nicht, wenn die Mitglieder der VDSF-Vereine zumindest in SH schon vor 2007 darüber in ihren Vereinen abgestimmt haben und die Fussion ganz klar beführwortet haben, ohne Wenn und Aber.

Zumindest habe ich da in unserem Verein auf einer JHV mit drüber abgestimmt und das Ergebnis war einstimmig für die Fussion, ohne Gegenstimmen.

und der Landesverband SH hat dann noch einemal eine Abfrage in seinem Forum darüber gemacht, wo allerdings nur 43 Mitglieder dran Interesse hatten, mit dem Ergebnis: 31 waren für die Fussion. 3 war es egal und lediglich 9 dagegen.  

Und anschließend dürften dann die Kreisverbände das bei den Landesverbänden abgenickt haben und die dann beim VDSF. Da war ich allerdings nicht persönlich anwesend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Und ganz besonders nicht, wenn die Mitglieder der VDSF-Vereine zumindest in SH schon vor 2007 darüber in ihren Vereinen abgestimmt haben und die Fussion ganz klar beführwortet haben, ohne Wenn und Aber


.
Und als Mohnert und das Präsidium desVDSF-Bund die Fusionsverhandlungen *gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss *des Bundesverbandes aussetzte, haben die Funktionäre aus S-H auch unter Information und Diskussion mit ihren Anglen dem im Verbandsaussschuss zugestimmt, obwohl sie vorher klar für eine Fusion waren?

Denn das war ja angeblich einstimmig im Verbandsausschuss, also müssen die S-H-Funktionäre dem dann auch zugestimmt haben - gegen die eigenen Beschlüsse im eigenen Landesverband...

Und jetzt, nachdem dann Mohnert gezwungenemaßen wieder alle vorherigen Beschlüsse zurückgenommen hat zur Satzung des geplanten Bundesverbandes, die ja auch alle angeblich einstimmig (also mit S-H) im Verbandsausschusss getroffen wurden, haben sie da auch wieder alle ihre Mitglieder informiert und abstimmen lassen?

Und genau das Gleiche gilt ja für die Initiatoren aus VDSF-Kreisen wie Bayern und Thüringen:
Auch alle mit abgenickt, als Mohnert und das VDSF-Präsidium *gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss des Bundesverbandes* die Fusionsverhandlungen aussetzte um nachfolgend dann wieder genau das Gegenteil zu fordern..

Auch da wurden wohl jedes Mal die Mitglieder informiert und befragt?

Wichtig genug wäre das wohl bei einem so existentiellen Thema wie einer Verbandsfusion...

Zumal dann, wenn man immer wieder vorherige Beschlüsse über den Haufen schmeisst......

Die wären doch bei den ganzen Kehrtwendungen schreiend davon gerannt, hätte man die informiert..............

Merkt ihr überhaupt noch was??????????


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .Merkt ihr überhautpt noch was??????????


 

Ich merke zumindest noch alles.:vik:

Und ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht wirklich, dass ein Vereinsvorstand wirklich wegen jedem Stopp oder jeder Verhandlungspause für eine zugestimmten Sache, gleich 1500 Schreiben an alle Mitglieder raussendet....

Spätestens dann fragen sich die Mitglieder dann ob man unbedingt für soetwas soviel Porto ausgeben muss und fordert den Vorstand zur Rechenschaft auf, das Geld kann man lieber in Fischbesatz stecken... Ich glaube, ihr habt nicht die geringste Ahnung davon, was die Basis will. Da geht es 99% der Angler lediglich nur ums Angeln und darum für ihre Beiträge so viele Fische zu fangen wie möglich und so viele Pachtgewässer zu beangeln, wie möglich.... 

Nur mal so als Beispiel, eine solche Postsendung an alle Mitglieder wäre die Jahrespacht für ein von uns gepachtetes Gewässer.....


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich merke zumindest noch alles.:vik:
> 
> Und ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht wirklich, dass ein Vereinsvorstand wirklich wegen jedem Stopp oder jeder Verhandlungspause für eine zugestimmten Sache,  gleich 1500 Schreiben an alle Mitglieder raussendet....
> 
> ...



so sieht es aus.

bildlich:
10 satzungsentwürfe eine jahres= 10 x mitgliederbefragung und diskussion?
nebenher noch die übliche vereinsarbeit und verbandsarbeit.
und nicht zu vergssen das privatleben. vieles an vereins und verbandsarbeit wird auch ehrenamtlich gemacht. 

thomas, komm mal runter.
eure aufklärung hier im forum ist sicherlich positiv zu bewerten, aber in gewissen dingen übertreibst du halt und wirst unsachlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ Dorschgreifer:
Siehe oben:
Es gab laut Deinen Worten einen Beschluss der Vereine in SH für eine Fusion "ohne jedes wenn und aber".

Die Funktionäre des Landesverbandes S-H stimmen *dann aber gegen genau diesen Beschluss der eigenen Vereine* im Verbandsausschuss des VDSF - Bund für die Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen, was wiederum auch dem Mitgliederbeschluss des Bundesverbandes widerspricht, nicht nur den Beschlüssen der eigenen Vereine aus S-H..

Wenn dass das ist, was ihr da unter Demokratie versteht, *dass Funktionäre sowohl gegen die Beschlüsse der eigenen Vereine wie auch gegen die der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes stimmen,* dann ist natürlich bei euch alles in bester Ordnung - Glückwunsch zu diesen Heroen demokratischer Gesinnung...

Mehr davon, dann wird alles gut werden..

Ich könnt nur noch kxxxxxx..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn also augenscheinlich laut dem zitierten Beispiel von Dorschgreifer aus S-H, aber auch z. B.  dem Beschluss des Brandenburger DAV gegen die eiggene Satzung in den VDSF zu wechseln oder zumindest ausdem DAV auszutreten, wenn den Funktionären also Beschlüsse und Satzungen eh wurscht sind und sie abstimmen, wie sie gerade wollen, zu was überhaupt noch Wahlen und Beschlüsse?

Lasst die doch ruhig weiter machen, was sie wollen, wird schon alles gut werden..

Mann träumt weiter davon, Verbänden und Funktionären vertrauen zu können...............

Ist ja alles "demokratisch", ist ja alles prima...

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorshgreifer:
> Siehe oben:
> Es gab laut Deinen Worten einen Beschluss der Vereine in SH für eine Fusion "ohne jedes wenn und aber".
> 
> ...


 
Ähhh, die Funktionäre des Landesverbandes haben gegen den Beschluß der Vereine gestimmt, also gegen die Fussion gestimmt????? Wo denn????? Das wäre mir neu, das der LSFV-SH gegen die Fussion ist.

Und eines wollen wir doch einmal ganz klar festhalten, wenn ich für eine Fussion stimme, dann stimme ich mit dieser Stimme auch dafür, dass das Thema vorangetrieben wird, dass es dann einmal Verhandlungspausen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer gibt, dass gehört zu solchen Verhandlungen einfach dazu.

Erst, wenn der Bundesverband keinen einzigen Weg mehr zu einer Fussion sieht, dann müsste er seine Mitglieder wieder davon unterrichten, solange ist der Verband aber immer noch auf dem zugestimmten Weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Peter Mohnert hat mit dem Präsidium des VDSF-Bund *gegen *einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss des Bundesverbandes die Fusionsverhandlungen ausgesetzt und der Verbandsausschuss *(also auch die Funktionäre aus S-H) *müssen dem zugestimmt haben, weil das einstimmig war im Verbandsausschuss.

Also auch gegen ihren eigenen Beschluss im Lande.

Ebenso haben sie dann dem zugestimmt, dass sich dann erst nach unseren  Veröffentlichungen das VDSF-Präsidium genötigt sah, das dann *nachträglich* auf der diesjährigen HV absegnen zu lassen und somit zumindest formal legal zu machen.

Und all dem haben auch eure Funktionäre zugestimmt...

Ist doch alles schon ewig veröffentlicht...........

Träumt weiter davon, Verbänden und Funktionären vertrauen zu können...............

Ist ja alles "demokratisch", ist ja alles prima...

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hier die Veröffentlichungen dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Peter Mohnert hat mit dem Präsidium des VDSF-Bund *gegen *einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss des Bundesverbandes die Fusionsverhandlungen ausgesetzt und der Verbandsausschuss *(also auch die Funktionäre aus S-H) *müssen dem zugestimmt haben, weil das einstimmig war im Verbandsausschuss.


 

Gegen den Beschluß "Pro Fussion", oder gegen welchen Beschluss?

Eine Aussetzung ist nicht im geringsten eine Abkehr zur einem Beschluß Pro Fussion, sondern dazugehörendes Handwerkszeug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Gegen den Beschluß "Pro Fussion", oder gegen welchen Beschluss?


Deine Formulierung war "Fusion ohne jedes wenn und aber"..

Wenn das wirklich gewollt gewesen wäre, KANN man Verhandlungen nicht áussetzen.

Man kann dann auch nicht einseitig die 12er-Kommission sprengen und die eigenen Leute zurückziehen, die bis zu diesem Beschluss noch nicht mal was davon ahnten, ausgebootet zu werden.

Vor allem dann nicht, wenn die bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nach allen (auch deren eigenen Aussagen sowie die von VDSF und DAV) gut vorangekommen waren und gut zusammen gearbeitet hatten.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich da zu einfach denke - ich hab nun mal kein verqueres Funktionärshirn, sondern nur ein einfaches Anglerhirn

*Da lief so vieles so beschixxen, auf ALLEN Seiten, da hat sich kein Verband und kein Funktionär mit Ruhm bekleckert.*

Weder "Deine" aus S-H, noch andere aus dem VDSF oder DAV..

*Die haben ALLE!! schlicht versagt.*

Da gings eben nie um Angeln oder Angler, sondern um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten - *sonst hätten die sich jederzeit zusammen raufen können, wenn sie das ernsthaft gewollt hätten!!!*




*Man könnte das aber wirklich alles vergessen*, wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre sich endlich auf ihre originäre Aufgabe - Angler und das Angeln positiv zu vertreten - besinnen würden und sich darauf besinnen, in gelebter Demokratie die Angler auf dem letztlich wirklich einfachen Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband mitzunehmen:
Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.

*Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*

Siehe auch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Formulierung war "Fusion ohne jedes wenn und aber"..
> 
> Wenn das wirklich gewollt gewesen wäre, KANN man Verhandlungen nicht áussetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch schon wieder nur deine persönliche Meinung....

Für mich heißt ohne Wenn und Aber: Mit allen Mitteln, die dafür nötig sind, das Ziel zu erreichen, da gehört für mich ein Aussetzen durchaus dazu, der Weg war damit ja noch nicht zu Ende, denn nach wie vor sind die Verbände in Fussionsverhandlungen, also alles ist gut. 

Du hättest wahrscheinlich schon zehntausende an Euro und bundesweit bestimmt schon hundertatusende von Euro nur für deinen Paierkrieg und deine Infopost verbraten, die eh kaum einen Einzelangler interessiert. Du wärest der ideale Vorsitzende eines Vereines, der dann anschließend Pleite wäre oder keine Fische mehr besetzen könnte, ganz tolle Einstellung zur Sache..... Aber ach neeee, Du bist ja gar nicht organisiert.... Also ist Dir ja egal, vielviel Kohle da verbraten wird, müssen ja nur die Vereinsangler bezahlen..., dann erhöhen wir mal schnell für Dich die Beiträge....:m


----------



## Philla (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Philla schrieb:


> *DAV - VDSF
> 
> *Darf man als unwissender mal erfahren, was denn der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden (...???...) ist.
> 
> ...





Luku schrieb:


> gute frage. dies wird dir wohl so genau keiner erklären können.


also willste mir sagen, ihr diskutert über etwas, wovon mir keiner genau sagen kann was es ist? |uhoh:


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> .......Du hättest wahrscheinlich schon zehntausende an Euro und bundesweit bestimmt schon hundertatusende von Euro nur für deinen Paierkrieg und deine Infopost verbraten, die eh kaum einen Einzelangler interessiert. Du wärest der ideale Vorsitzende eines Vereines, der dann anschließend Pleite wäre oder keine Fische mehr besetzen könnte, ganz tolle Einstellung zur Sache.....




Informationen über die Onlineportale der einzelnen AV kosten ja wohl nicht die Welt.

Bitte das nächste Argument.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ Dorschgreifer:
Natürlich ist es meine persönliche Meinung!

Die viele andere aber genauso sehen:
*Die Fusion wurde von ALLEN Funktionären und Verbänden (ich betone: ALLEN!!) schlicht in den Sand gesetzt.*

Sie haben bewiesen, dass sies nicht können und/oder nicht wollen..

Damit wenigstens einigermaßen das Gesicht gewahrt werden kann, wird nun mit der Inititative "Pro DAFV" mit heisser Nadel eine "Fusion" gestrickt, die schnell und ohne weitere große Verhandlungen durchgedrückt werden soll - damit sie nicht nicht nochmal so blamieren...

Von einem DAV-Landesverband, der gegen die eigene Satzung und ohne Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung der Initiative beitrat und mit Übertritt zum VDSF und/oder Austritt aus dem DAV drohte.
*DAV-Brandenburg*

Von einem VDSF-Landesverband, dessen Präsident das tierschutzwidrige Abknüppelgebot in Bayern nicht nur mit verbrochen hat, sondern das nach wie vor befürwortet und verteidigt. Ist doch kein Wunder, dass man da als Angler nur Angst kriegen kann.
*VDSF-Bayern*

Von einem VDSF-Landesverband, der auf Grund landespolitischer Zwänge (ohne Fusion wird von den Landespolitiken gedroht, den Verbänden Geldern aus der Fischereiabgabe zu streichen, da die keinen Bock mehr auf das Gezerre mit mehren Verbänden haben) jede Fusion um jeden Preis mitmachen würde.
*VDSF-Thüringen*

Was soll eine solche Fusion dem Angler eigentlich bringen?

Diese Frage ist nach wie vor unbeantwortet - und je konkreter man im Detail fragt, desto weniger wird klar.

Dass es mit dem vorgelegten Entwurf von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag (wurde ja nicht freiwillig veröffentlicht, das muss ja erst "hintenrum" geschehen) aber eine Menge Risiken einhergehen, haben wir nachgewiesen.

*Und dass es zur Information der Angler keine großen Kosten braucht, beweist das Internet täglich, das ist eine ganz faule Ausrede der Verbände und Funktionäre, um nicht informieren zu müssen....*

Aber all das ist mir eigentlich eh wurscht.
Funktionäre und Verbände haben bis zur Lächerlichkeit (wenns nicht so ernst wäre) bewiesen, dass sies nicht können.


Aber nochmal:

*Man könnte das aber wirklich alles vergessen und begraben*, wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre sich endlich auf ihre originäre Aufgabe - Angler und das Angeln positiv zu vertreten - besinnen würden und sich darauf besinnen, in gelebter Demokratie die Angler auf dem letztlich wirklich einfachen Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband mitzunehmen:
Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.

*Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*

Siehe auch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich merke zumindest noch alles.:vik:
> 
> Und ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht wirklich, dass ein Vereinsvorstand wirklich wegen jedem Stopp oder jeder Verhandlungspause für eine zugestimmten Sache, gleich 1500 Schreiben an alle Mitglieder raussendet....
> 
> ...





In der heutigen Zeit kann man seine Mitglieder auch über andere, modernere, Medien als über Briefe sehr kostengünstig informieren. 
Jeder noch so kleine Verein hat heute eine Internetseite, auf der kann man, wenn man denn will, solche Infos an seine Mitglieder weitergeben. Sicher müssen die Mitglieder das dann auch lesen, ist bei einem Brief aber nichts anderes, denn wenn ich den ungelesen in den Müll werfe nützt er auch nichts.
Soviel dazu das es auch mit sehr geringem, finanziellem wie auch zeitlichem, Aufwand möglich ist seine Mitglieder zu informieren....wenn man denn will. Von der Möglichkeit per eMail oder Schaukasten (wenn vorhanden) habe ich da noch gar nichts geschrieben.


Ich kenne Euren Verein nun nicht, aber ich bezweifle mal ganz stark das Ihr mit den Kosten die eine Rundmail an die Mitglieder oder einen Beitrag auf einer Vereinsseite verursachen, Eure Pacht begleichen könntet.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Philla schrieb:


> also willste mir sagen, ihr diskutert über etwas, wovon mir keiner genau sagen kann was es ist? |uhoh:


 

Es sind beides Bundesverbände von Anglern. Der VDSF ist der Bundesverband der Angelvereine der "alten" Westbundesländer Und der DAV ist der Bundesverband der "ehemaligen" Ostbundesländer, zumindest im Ursprung. Mittlerweile hat sich das ein wenig vermischt....

Sie Vertreten grundsätzlich beide die organisierten Angler Deutschlands. In ein paar Punkten haben die Verbände etwas andere Ausrichtungen, und ein paar Wörter in den Satzungen sind unterschiedlich, zumindest wird da immer drauf rumgeritten....

Aber in der Grundausrichtung sind sie sich sehr ähnlich, haben aber von Natur aus eine andere Entstehungsgeschichte. Gewässerpools gibt es in der Art des DAV z. B. nicht im VDSF, da nennt man dass dann Austauschbeziehungen, wo Gastkarten untereinander kostenlos ausgetauscht werden....

Der DAV ist angeblich für die Angler und der VDSF angeblich gegen die Angler, so wird es hier zumindest dargestellt... Und nun fussionieren sie und dann sind natürlich beide doof.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Der DAV ist (inzwischen) so schlimm wie der VDSF, ich glaube, das haben wir hier auch gründlichst ausgearbeitet.

*Ich entschuldige mich daher persönlich bei den Anglern!!*

Nicht, weil ich den VDSF für einen schlechten und unfähigen Verband halte, dazu stehe ich!

Sondern dass ich den DAV mal für besser hielt.





*Man könnte wirklich alles vergessen und begraben*, wenn die Verbände und Funktionäre *(ALLE!!)* sich endlich auf ihre originäre Aufgabe - Angler und das Angeln positiv zu vertreten - besinnen würden und sich darauf besinnen, in gelebter Demokratie die Angler auf dem letztlich wirklich einfachen Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband mitzunehmen:
Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.

*Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*

Siehe auch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit kann man seine Mitglieder auch über andere, modernere, Medien als über Briefe sehr kostengünstig informieren.
> Jeder noch so kleine Verein hat heute eine Internetseite, auf der kann man, wenn man denn will, solche Infos an seine Mitglieder weitergeben. Sicher müssen die Mitglieder das dann auch lesen, ist bei einem Brief aber nichts anderes, denn wenn ich den ungelesen in den Müll werfe nützt er auch nichts.
> Soviel dazu das es auch mit sehr geringem, finanziellem wie auch zeitlichem, Aufwand möglich ist seine Mitglieder zu informieren....wenn man denn will. Von der Möglichkeit per eMail oder Schaukasten (wenn vorhanden) habe ich da noch gar nichts geschrieben.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, und genau da überschätzt ihr die meisten Angler. Wir haben es ständig auf unserer Homepage gehabt und auch immer darüber informiert, das kostete uns ein müdes Grunzeln. Bei uns im Verein sind aber lediglich 20% mit dem Internet vertraut und schon zerplatzt diese Seifenblase.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Meine Frage wurde immer noch nicht beantwortet:

Warum nicht vernünftig ohne Zeitdruck einen Zusammenschluss FÜR ALLE ANGLER hinkriegen.

Ist doch wirklich einfach, wenn man es nur will:
*Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*

Siehe auch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja, und genau da überschätzt ihr die meisten Angler. Wir haben es ständig auf unserer Homepage gehabt und auch immer darüber informiert, das kostete uns ein müdes Grunzeln. Bei uns im Verein sind aber lediglich 20% mit dem Internet vertraut und schon zerplatzt diese Seifenblase.:m




Informiert ihr eure Mitglieder nicht bei den   Quartalsversammlungen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Informiert ihr eure Mitglieder nicht bei den Quartalsversammlungen?


 

Natürlich informieren wir dort die 20 Mitglieder von 1500, die da hinkommen.... Glaubt mir, ihr kämpft hier gegen Windmühlen, die keinen "Normalangler" interessieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es sind beides Bundesverbände von Anglern. Der VDSF ist der Bundesverband der Angelvereine der "alten" Westbundesländer Und der DAV ist der Bundesverband der "ehemaligen" Ostbundesländer, zumindest im Ursprung.
> 
> Wer sind denn diese EHEMALIGEN Ostbundesländer? Ich wusste gar nicht das in letzter Zeit irgend ein Bundesland im Osten der BRD nicht mehr dazu gehört.
> 
> ...



Der DAV in seiner ursprünglichen Form hat sich sehr intensiv für die Belange der Angler und einen liberalen Zugang zum Angeln eingesetzt. Das kann man durchaus mit FÜR Angler bezeichnen.
Der VDSF hingegen hat gerade in den 80'ern, und tut es z.T. noch heute, massiv und vor allem aktiv gegen liberale Angelbedingungen in seinem damaligen Geltungsgebiet gekämpft und ist seinen eigenen Mitgliedern in den Rücken gefallen. Und das kann man wiederum mit GEGEN Angler bezeichnen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wurde immer noch nicht beantwortet:
> 
> Warum nicht vernünftig ohne Zeitdruck einen Zusammenschluss FÜR ALLE ANGLER hinkriegen.


 

Welcher Zeitdruck????

2007 und früher bis 2012 finde ich keinen Zeitdruck.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja, und genau da überschätzt ihr die meisten Angler. Wir haben es ständig auf unserer Homepage gehabt und auch immer darüber informiert, das kostete uns ein müdes Grunzeln. Bei uns im Verein sind aber lediglich 20% mit dem Internet vertraut und schon zerplatzt diese Seifenblase.:m




jo, den kann man ne email schicken. selbst die kommt dann nie an.
hören wir bei uns im vorstand regelmäßig.
rundschreiben? hab ich nicht bekommen.
komisch, empfangsbeleg liegt vor.

rede mal mit den leuten. 80% werden dir was husten wenn du internet und emails erwähnst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nochmal:
*Ist vollkommen wurscht was war...*
Beide Dachverbände haben bewiesen, dass sie unfähig sind ein zielführende Fusion hinzukriegen, alle Funktionäre und Landesverbände genauso.

Die Frage ist schlicht, was will man jetzt:
In der früheren Unfähigkeit verbleiben, die Angler mitzunehmen und eine Fusion/Übernahme einfach von oben nach unten durchdrücken?

Oder sich darauf besinnen, wozu man als Veband und Funktionär da ist:
Erklären, informieren, mitnehmen.

Und wenn man sich die Geschichte beider Verbände anschaut und was passiert ist bisher, gibt es einen einfachen und schlichten Weg, das einzige was man sich da zugestehen muss:
Zeit...



> bis 2012 finde ich keinen Zeitdruck.....


Bei dem vorgelegten Zeitplan und nachdem klar wird, dass bis jetzt noch nicht mal die Infos bei allen Verbandsgliederungen angekommen sind, aber schon jetzt im November/Dezember dazu die Mitglieder Einlassungen dazu bei den Verbänden abgeben sollen (wie denn, ohne Versammlung, die bis dahin gar nicht organisierbar ist), ist das wirklich kein Zeitdruck - das ist schlicht unmöglich.

Siehe
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> jo, den kann man ne email schicken. selbst die kommt dann nie an.
> hören wir bei uns im vorstand regelmäßig.
> rundschreiben? hab ich nicht bekommen.
> komisch, empfangsbeleg liegt vor.
> ...


 

Genau, und die, die zu den Versammlungen kommen fangen bei solchen Themen an zu gähnen und sagen dann: Wen interessiert das, können wir mal zu dem Wesentlichen kommen.... Wie sieht es dieses Jahr mit dem Besatz aus, wo sind wieviele Fische reingekommen...

Kann Thomas ja aber nicht wissen, er sit ja nicht organisiert.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Der DAV in seiner ursprünglichen Form hat sich sehr intensiv für die Belange der Angler und einen liberalen Zugang zum Angeln eingesetzt. Das kann man durchaus mit FÜR Angler bezeichnen.
> Der VDSF hingegen hat gerade in den 80'ern, und tut es z.T. noch heute, massiv und vor allem aktiv gegen liberale Angelbedingungen in seinem damaligen Geltungsgebiet gekämpft und ist seinen eigenen Mitgliedern in den Rücken gefallen. Und das kann man wiederum mit GEGEN Angler bezeichnen.




nicht zu vergessen bitte:
in den 80igern wurde auch massiv von der landespolitik und bundespolitik druck auf die angler ausgeübt.
das angler am gewässer durch "grüne" / tierschützer belästigt wurden war schon fast an der tagesordnung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja, und genau da überschätzt ihr die meisten Angler. Wir haben es ständig auf unserer Homepage gehabt und auch immer darüber informiert, das kostete uns ein müdes Grunzeln. Bei uns im Verein sind aber lediglich 20% mit dem Internet vertraut und schon zerplatzt diese Seifenblase.:m



Ich unterstelle Dir doch garnicht das Ihr das in eurem Verein nicht so macht und Eure Mitglieder über den jeweiligen Stand der Fusion auf dem Laufenden gehalten habt. Mein Verein, übrigens einer vom DAV, hat es bis jetzt noch nicht für nötig gehalten seine Mitglieder über irgendetwas zu Informieren.

Wenn Du mir aber allen ernstes weiß machen willst das von 1500 Mitgliedern gerade mal 300 mit dem Internet vertraut sind, was immer das heißen mag, stellst Du deinen Mitgliedern ja geradezu ein Armutszeugnis aus. 
Wenn dem aber wirklich so sein sollte, was ich nicht glaube, gibt es auch andere, kostengünstige Mittel und Wege seine Mitglieder zu informieren. Was der einzelne aus/mit diesen Infos macht ist sicher ihm überlassen.
Bloß wird es so sein wie es immer ist, die die Anfangs am Gleichgültigsten waren sind am Ende die die am lautesten Schreien.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> *Ist vollkommen wurscht was war...*


 

Das ist überhaupt nicht wurscht, Du weißst nur, wass Du gener möchtest, + eventuell die 20 - 40 Leute von Milionen von Anglern die sich hier auf Deine Seite stellen, von der Basis und Vereinsführung verstehst Du aber scheinbar überhaupt nichts.

Ich weis aber zumindest ganz genau, was unsere Mitglieder wollen, die wollen Angeln und das können sie bei uns und das zu 99% ohne Einschränkungen, ausgenommen Setzkescherverbot (was aber gerade kippt), ansonsten haben sie alle Freiheiten, Nachangelverbot Abknüppelungsverbot, all dass ist unseren Mitgliedern fremd, das wird hier lediglich hochgepuscht um andere aufzuschrecken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und deswegen - weil es die Verbände und Funktionäre geschafft haben, die Angler aus den Versammlungen zu vergraulen - gerade weil sie nie informiert wurden und nie mitbestimmen konnten, ist dass jetzt ein "gutes" Argument gegen Information, Diskussion und ausreichend Zeit?

So sehr ich da gerade Vereinsfunktionäre verstehen kann, die oft genug für den Unfug aus den Verbänden haftbar gemacht werden, sowenig verstehe ich Verbandsfunktionäre, die das so laufen lassen.

Dabei wäre es wirklich so einfach, wenn man es denn wirklich wollte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495

Das Schlimme für mich ist:
Man will es augenscheinlich nicht, man will es lieber durchdrücken und wundert sich dann wieder nachher, wenn sich dei Angler von Vereins- und Verbandspolitik immer weiter abwenden..



> Ich weis aber zumindest ganz genau, was unsere Mitglieder wollen, die wollen Angeln und das können sie bei uns und das zu 99% ohne Einschränkungen, ausgenommen Setzkescherverbot (was aber gerade kippt), ansonsten haben sie alle Freiheiten, Nachangelverbot Abknüppelungsverbot, all dass ist unseren Mitgliedern fremd, das wird hier lediglich hochgepuscht um andere aufzuschrecken....


Das wollen wohl alle Angler - warum kämpfen dann die Verbände, gerade jetzt mit der Chance der Fusion - nicht einfach dafür, das dann in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes festzuschreiben?

Damit zukünftig JEDER Landesverband gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpfen muss, statt weitere (wie aktuell B-W mit dem Nachtangelverbot, der VDSF kämpft da gegen die Abschaffung) befürchten zu müssen.

*Nichts anderes wollen wir doch!!*

*Nichts anderes schreibe ich die ganze Zeit:*
Festschreiben des Schutzes und Förderung der Gewässerfonds.
Festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte im Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen..

Und schon wäre überall Ruhe im Karton, da das ja wie Du schreibst (und ich auch glaube), letztlich alle Angler so wollen.

Und wenn das die Angler alle so wollen, müssen es ja eigentlich die Verbände und Funktionäre dann auch so verteten, oder?

Rein demokratisch gesehen...

Warum tun sies nicht?
Warum das dann nicht einfach festschreiben, wenn man jetzt die Chance hätte?

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Mein Verein, übrigens einer vom DAV, hat es bis jetzt noch nicht für nötig gehalten seine Mitglieder über irgendetwas zu Informieren.


 
Das ist dann ein Einzelproblem, was geregelt werden muss.




> Wenn Du mir aber allen ernstes weiß machen willst das von 1500 Mitgliedern gerade mal 300 mit dem Internet vertraut sind, was immer das heißen mag, stellst Du deinen Mitgliedern ja geradezu ein Armutszeugnis aus.


 

Ist aber so, haben nur die jungen Mitglieder...




> Wenn dem aber wirklich so sein sollte, was ich nicht glaube, gibt es auch andere, kostengünstige Mittel und Wege seine Mitglieder zu informieren. Was der einzelne aus/mit diesen Infos macht ist sicher ihm überlassen.


 
Man muss aber alle informieren, einzelne reicht nicht und dann bleibt leider nur die Post, sonst fühlt sich gleich jemand benachteiligt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Das ist dann ein Einzelproblem, was geregelt werden muss.


Träumer ..(und gleich sorry dafür).. - das ist verbandsbeghreifend leider die Praxis.

Meine Frage hast Du leider noch nicht beantwortet, obwohl wir uns da ja augenscheinlich einig wären ;-)))



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschgreifer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und deswegen - weil es die Verbände und Funktionäre geschafft haben, die Angler aus den Versammlungen zu vergraulen - gerade weil sie nie informiert wurden und nie mitbestimmen konnten, ist dass jetzt ein "gutes" Argument gegen Information, Diskussion und ausreichend Zeit?


 

Kannst Du auch etwas anderes als Mutmaßen und andere vorverurteilen, ohne Kenntnis von der Basis zu haben....

Du solltes einfach mal selbst einen Verein gründen und dann auf die ganzen Mitglieder hoffen, die zu Deinen Versammlungen kommen... Dein Gesicht möchte ich sehen, wenn Du da fast alleine sitzt, weil die Mitglieder lieber zum Angeln gehen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Meine Frage hast Du leider immer noch nicht beantwortet, obwohl wir uns da ja augenscheinlich einig wären ;-)))



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschgreifer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,

ich muss schon sagen, ich bin verblüfft.

Da wird den Mods und da besonders Thomas unterstellt, er wüsste nicht was Angler wollen.

Hier wird genau und ausschließlich für die Angler gekämpft.

Es geht gegen überflüssige Verbote, die von Leuten erdacht wurden, die nicht angeln.

Es geht gegen Verbote, die in vielen Belangen über das hinausgehen, was Gesetzgeber eigentlich fordern.

Es geht um das, was deine 99% der Angler und auch ich will.

Angeln, Fische fangen und essen( zumindest ich).

Ich an deiner Stelle, würde mir echt überlegen, ob du dir nicht in 3 Postings mal selber wiedersprichts.

Mir geht die Art, mit der Thomas das hier endlos wiederholt auch manchmal auf den Sack.

Aber das er sich nicht für Angler einsetzt ist ein starkes Stück.

Ich denke, mit ein bischen Pech, lassen die Mods die Sache einschlafen und wir kriegen die Ergebnisse die wir verdienen.

Das muss man mal überlegen.

Thomas zeigt klare Lügen auf.

Das will man nicht sehen.

Da wir die Abstimmung aus dem Jahr 2007 in Relation mit 2012 gesetzt. Das ist ja alles gut abghangen. Das können wir jetzt beschließen.

Es gibt noch viel mehr Beispiele, aber ich denke, die bringen nichts.

Du willst nicht sehen.

Bitte nimm diese Sätze wie Sie gemeint sind.
Nicht kränkend. Sondern meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Wiederanfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht die Art, mit der Thomas das hier endlos wiederholt auch manchmal auf den Sack.


Weil ich auf klare Fragen ja leider immer keine Antwort kriege:
Lieber Dorschgreifer (das ist ernst gemeint!), meine Frage hast Du leider immer noch nicht beantwortet, obwohl wir uns da ja augenscheinlich einig wären ;-)))



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschgreifer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träumer ..(und gleich sorry dafür).. - das ist verbandsbeghreifend leider die Praxis.
> 
> Meine Frage hast Du leider noch nicht beantwortet, obwohl wir uns da ja augenscheinlich einig wären ;-)))


 

Ich bin ganz bestimmt kein Träumer, sondern eher Realist als Du....

Ein Vorstand hat immer eine Informationspflicht, da stimme ich Dir zu. Wir in unserem Verein informieren die Mitglieder, nur eben nicht mit monatrlicher Post, sondern mit der Jährlichen Post. Muss eine Sache zwischenzeitlich geklärt werden, dann werden auch außerordentliche Hauptversammlungen einberufen, zumindest bei uns.

Wenn das woanders anders ist, dann haben die Mitglieder in der Vergangenheit beim Tagesordnungspunk "Entlastung" auf den JHV's geschlafen und dürfen sich nicht beschweren. So einfach sehe ich das.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein Einzelproblem, was geregelt werden muss.



Wenn das nur ein Einzellproblem wäre wäre es nicht weiter tragisch, im Bezug auf das große Ganze, da der Verein nicht so viele Mitglieder hat. Wenn da am Ende eine kleine verschwindende Anzahl Mitglieder nichts wusste ist das sicher nicht besonders schön aber doch irgendwie verschmerzbar.
Wie man hier aber sehr schön, oder besser weniger schön, lesen kann sind die Vereine die ihre Mitglieder auf dem Laufenden halten, wie auch immer das gehandhabt wird, die wenigsten.

Das viele der Mitglieder in gewisser weise Informationsresistent sind kann aber kein Argument sein um sich aus der Verantwortung der Informationspflicht gegenüber seiner Mitglieder zu stehlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Wiederanfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht die Art, mit der Thomas das hier endlos wiederholt auch manchmal auf den Sack.


Weil ich auf klare Fragen ja leider immer keine Antwort kriege:
Lieber Dorschgreifer (das ist ernst gemeint!), meine Frage hast Du leider immer noch nicht beantwortet, obwohl wir uns da ja augenscheinlich einig wären ;-)))



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschgreifer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Das wollen wohl alle Angler - warum kämpfen dann die Verbände, gerade jetzt mit der Chance der Fusion - nicht einfach dafür, das dann in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes festzuschreiben?


 
Die Frage meinst Du?

Da kann ich nur sagen und das habe ich hier auch schon etliche Male geschrieben, die Verbote, die Du hier ansprichst, das ist Ländersache und hat nichts mit der Fussion zu tun. Da müssen die Angler in ihren Verein aktiv werden und die dann bei den Landesverbänden. Wenn sie das nicht tun, dann haben sie selbst Schuld.

Und das auf den Bundesverband zu schieben finde ich nach wie vor nicht sachgerecht.


----------



## Knispel (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen und das habe ich hier auch schon etliche Male geschrieben, die Verbote, die Du hier ansprichst, das ist Ländersache und hat nichts mit der Fussion zu tun. Da müssen die Angler in ihren Verein aktiv werden und die dann bei den Landesverbänden. Wenn sie das nicht tun, dann haben sie selbst Schuld.


 
Stimmt, unser Senat würde sich totlachen wenn der Bundesverband ihm reinreden wollte. Der LFV - Bremen ( VdSF ) findet da schon anderes Gehöhr, der ist nebenbei auch noch ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Und das auf den Bundesverband zu schieben finde ich nach wie vor nicht sachgerecht


Da haben wir dann wieder eine unterschiediche Meinung:
*Gerade der Bundesverband als Repräsentant aller Angler DARF nur Landesverbände aufnehmen, die dann auch den Wunsch aller Angler (darin sind wir uns ja einig) nach Angeln ohne sinnlose Einschränkungen mit unterschreiben.*

Da es noch Landsverbände gibt, die dem zuwiderhandeln, ist es verdammte Pflicht und Schuldigkeit eines Bundesverbandes dafür zu sorgen, dass nicht noch mehr Restriktionen kommen können in den Landesverbänden. 

*Und auch da wirds wieder einfach:*
Wenn die Mehrzahl der Landesverbände das unterschreiben würde in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes, was nach unser beider Meinung ALLE Angler wollen (Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen), wäre es mir auch wurscht, wenn das eine blosse Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF wäre.

Wenn das aber eine Mehrheit der Verbände nicht festschreiben will, weil sie eben auf mehr Restriktionen stehen, dann besteht mit der aktuellen Satzung des Bundesverbandes (*die ja ALLE Landesverbände akzeptieren müssen!!!) *die Möglichkeit laut §6, Absatz 2, a (die Landesverbände *müssen* Mitgliederbeschlüsse des Bundesvebandes *durchsetzen*), dass mit dieser Mehrheit dann in einem Mitgliederbschluss auch beschlossen wird, das sich alle Landesverbände in ihren Ländern z. B. für das Nachtangelverbot oder für das Abknüppelgebot einsetzen *müssen. *

*Und dann, da bin ich ganz ehrlich und offen, ist mir die jetzige Situation mit Alternativen lieber als ein einziger Bundesverband, der so etwas den Anglern aufdrücken könnte laut der von den Landesverbänden zu akzeptierenden und zu unterschreibenden vorgelegten Satzung.*

Daher nochmal die Frage:
Wenn das alle Angler so wollen (Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen, Schutz der Gewässerfonds), und damit auch alle Verbände so wollen müssten, warum das dann nicht einfach in die Satzung des Bundesverbandes mit aufnehmen?

Wäre doch einfach und volldemokratisch........

Wenn angeblich alle das Gleiche wollen, kann das doch niemand schaden - ausser denen, die weitere Restriktionen wollen..

Also einfach festschreiben in der Bundesverbandssatzung das Ganze!!

Oder will sich da doch jemand ein Hintertürchen offen haltenl und damit ist das dann keine Panikmache vor weiteren Restriktionen, sondern eine damit konkrete Gefahr?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen bitte:
> in den 80igern wurde auch massiv von der landespolitik und bundespolitik druck auf die angler ausgeübt.
> das angler am gewässer durch "grüne" / tierschützer belästigt wurden war schon fast an der tagesordnung.



Entschuldige, aber das ist völliger Unsinn. Ich weiß nicht wie alt Du bist, aber ich war seinerzeit selbst auf vielen VDSF Sitzungen dabei. Da wurde das Gespenst vom Grünen Mann erfunden um die verquere VDSF Ideologie durchzusetzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Philla schrieb:


> also willste mir sagen, ihr diskutert über etwas, wovon mir keiner genau sagen kann was es ist? |uhoh:



Sorry, hab erst jetzt Zeit auf Deine Frage näher einzugehen. Dürfte vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen jüngeren Angler interessieren.


Der VDSF ist der Verband der Angler der ehemaligen "Westländer", also der BRD vor dem Mauerfall. 

Der VDSF hat maßgeblich die Einführung der erzwungenen Sportfischerprüfung vorangetrieben, wohl weil man damals hoffte, dadurch die Angler in die Vereine und somit zur Zahlung von Verbandsabgaben heranzuziehen. Denn neben den "ordentlichen" Gewässern gingen schon damals sehr viele Angler an die "Forellenpuffs" und entzogen sich somit dem Klingelbeutel von Vereinen und Verbänden. Mit der Prüfung und den Vorbereitungskursen, die ebenfalls auf Betreiben des VDSF in manchen Bundesländern Pflicht sind, wird zum Teil ebenfalls erhebliches Einkommen erreicht. 

In der Zeit zwischen ca. 1981 und 1987 startete der VDSF eine groß angelegte Kampagne in Richtung Tierschutz. Der Verband setzte sich aktiv, federführend und ohne äußeren Zwang für das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches, für das Verbot des Wettfischens, für das Verbot des Setzkeschers und für das Verbot von C&R ein. Hierzu reiste ein Herr namens Hermann Drosse im Auftrag des Verbandes quer durch die damalige Bundesrepublik und propagierte diese Verbotsorgie. Als Oberstaatsanwalt wurde ihm natürlich juristische Kompetenz unterstellt und seine Drohungen, dass bald alle Angler vorbestraft seien, würde man sich den Verboten nicht anschließen, trug Früchte und trägt sie bis heute. In Zusammenarbeit mit der Fernsehsendung Monitor wurde ein (natürlich negativer) Bericht über das Wettfischen und den Einsatz des Setzkeschers verfasst und ausgestrahlt.
Herr Drosse verschwand dann still aus der Öffentlichkeit als ihm, als ärgstem Kritiker des Setzkeschers, nachgewiesen wurde, dass sein eigener Verein Regenbogenforellen zu Mast- und späteren Besatzzwecken ( put and take) in engen Netzgehegen hielt.
So propagiert der VDSF bis zum heutigen Tag nicht nur diese Verbote, sondern stellt auch den Nahrungserwerb als einzigen legalen Grund zum angeln dar.
Sprich: Man angelt nur, um Fische zu essen.

Daraus wurde fast ein fürchterliches Eigentor, als nämlich n NRW zahlreiche Gewässer als mit zu hohen Schadstoffbelastungen (zu Recht) bewertet wurden und durch die Politik ein Verzehrverbot ausgesprochen werden sollte, welches dann wohl sämtliche Schiffahrtsstraßen und Kanäle, sowie bei näherer Untersuchung auch den Rhein,betroffen hätte. 
Da aber mit einem Verzehrverbot auch sogleich der Fisch für die menschliche Ernährung ausscheidet, dies aber laut VDSF der einzig legitime Grund für die Angelfischerei ist, hätte der Verband eigentlich ein komplettes Angelverbot für die betroffenen Gewässer aussprechen müssen. Beim Umfang der Verschmutzung wäre das das Aus für zehntausende von Anglern in den ansässigen Vereinen, und somit auch für den Landesverband selbst, gewesen. Mit Mühe und sehr viel Engagement konnte der Landesverband dieses Angelverbot zumindest für den größten Teil der betroffenen Gewässer abwenden, musst dafür aber gegen die Richtlinie des eigenen Bundesverbandes arbeiten. Wenn auch aus der Not geboren, so doch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

In den letzten Jahrebn haben sich VDSF-Verbände immer wieder große Verdienste für die Verhinderung des Angelns erworben.
(Nicht in chronologischer Reihenfolge)

In Schleswig Holstein verbündet sich der Landesverband mit dem ärgsten, persönlichen Gegner der Angler, Herrn Apel vom Deutschen Tierschutzbund), um eine von der Politik gewollte Erleichterung in Sachen Touristenfishereischein zu verhindern. Man will dort nicht, dass die eigenen Landsleute diesen Schein erwerben können, sondern es soll nur für Angler anderer Bundesländer gelten. Dies zahlen ja auch in dem Bundesland keine Abgaben an den Verband, also ein rein monetärer Aspekt.

In Hamburg wollte der Verband durchsetzen, dass Angler sich nicht ohne vorherige Anmeldung beim Verband, zu privaten und ungezwungenen gemeinsamem angeln am Gewässer treffen. 

In Niedersachen zeigen VDSF Vereine andere Vereine an, weil deren Mitglieder den Setzkescher benutzen.

In Bayern hat der VDSF im Fischereigesetz durchgesetzt, dass jeder gefangene und nicht geschonte Fisch getötet werden muss. Ganz gleich wie groß und egal, ob der Angler den Fisch verwerten kann oder nicht.

Im Saarland und in Baden Würtemberg wurde durch den Verband ein generelles Nachtangelverbot unterstützt und durchgesetzt. Grad jetzt im Moment soll das in BW aufgehoben werden, was der Verband nicht in ausreichendem Umfang unterstützt. 

Der Deutsche Meeresangler Verband wurde mit zum Teil sehr anrüchigen Methoden aus dem VDSF getrieben, weil er entgegen der Verbandsrichtlinien Wettkämpfe durchführte.

Nur ein paar Beispiele von vielen.



Der DAV ist der Verband der ehemaligen DDR. Dort wurde Angeln als Allgemeingut und Volkssport betrieben. Man konnte ohne Prüfung Friedfische fangen und für ganz kleines Geld fast alle Gewässer des Landes befischen. Um auch auf Raubfisch zu angeln musste man auch ind er DDR eine Prüfung ablegen, die aber in Kosten und Umfang zumutbar waren. Genaues über die Zeit vor der Wende, den DV betreffend, kann ich nicht beisteuern.

Nach der Wende blieb der DAV für Jahre der einzige Ost-Verband, der nicht vom West-Pendant geschluckt wurde. Mehrmals gabes Versuche des VDSF den DAV zu übernehmen. Doch der hatte mit Hernn Herold und nachfolgend Herrn Mikulin gestandene, ehrliche Angler zu Präsidenten, die die Absichten des VDSF sehr genau durchschauten und jeglichen Übernahmeversuch abwehrten.
Auf der HP des DAV sind noch Relikte aus deren Amtszeit zu lesen, die jedem gestandenen Angler Freude bereiten.
Lange Zeit sah es so aus, als könne der heutige DAV Präsident, Günther Markstein, in deren Fußstapfen treten. Doch leider erwiesen sich diese als zu groß für ihn.
Nachdem er sich einige Zeit recht heftig mit dem VDSF Präsidenten, Peter Mohnert (ehemaliger DAV Funktionär und in diesem Verband gescheitert und zum VDSF gewechselt), auseinandergesetzt und zum Teil erheblich zerstritten hat, kam es nun zu einem wundersamen Schulterschluß und rührender Einvernahme, unter der jetzt, die schon als gescheitert erklärte Übernahme des DAV, und zwar unter völligem negieren alle vorherigen Versprechungen des Herren Markstein, doch stattfinden soll.

Es ist zu beachten, dass die Gewässerpools des DAV ein immenses Potential an Verdienstmöglichkeiten bietet. Ungeachtet der restriktiven Tierschutzpolitik des VDSF ist es unter Berücksichtigung der stets auch monetär ausgerichteten Verbandspolitik mehr als zu befürchten, dass es nach der Übernahme zu einer komemrzialisierung der Gewässer der dann ehemaligen DAV-Verbände kommen wird.

Natürlich wird das weit von sich gewiesen, denn niemand würde unrühmliches vorher auch noch ankündigen oder Bestätigen.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

jo, nur der vdsf war daran schuld. alle anderen politiker, vor allem die grünen haben alles abgelehnt. aber der vdsf hat sich durchgesetzt.  die gesamten landesverbände waren so hörig und haben das spiel auch noch mitgemacht.

nur komisch das ich in meinen papieren kein nachtangelverbot finde. auch ein setzkescherverbot kann ich dato nicht finden.

muss mir aber mal genauer die fischereiverordnung durch lesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> bis dato listet ihr verbote auf die nicht landeseinheitlich sind.



Das wird hier auch von niemandem Behauptet. 

Bloß heißt das es heute noch nicht so ist, es für alle Zeit auch so bleiben muss. 

Denn laut der neuen Satzung hat der neue DAFV dann die Möglichkeit sollche Verbote den Landesverbänden aufzudrücken und die MÜSSEN sie dann umsetzten. Schließlich haben sie ja die neue Satzung mit unterschrieben.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Stimmt, unser Senat würde sich totlachen wenn der Bundesverband ihm reinreden wollte. Der LFV - Bremen ( VdSF ) findet da schon anderes Gehöhr, der ist nebenbei auch noch ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband.



Solange es keine direkte Einflussnahme auf eine Landesgesetzgebung ist, kann euer Senat lachen, bis ihm das Gesicht krampft.

Fragen, die zum Beipsiel die Gewässerordnung betreffen, kann bzw. muss der LV dann sofort durchdrücken und zwar - und da hat Thomas absolut recht - von ganz oben verordnet!


----------



## flor61 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Ralf, Hallo Thomas,

erstmal Danke für Euren Einsatz. Wo würden wir sonst Infos bekommen? In der BLINKER vom November war die letzte offizielle DAV-Info, die die Angler erreicht hat. Es wurde bekannt gegeben, daß es die "Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband ..." -Initiative von Brandenburg, Thüringen und Bayern gibt. So, offizielles Info-Ende.
Bitte reibt Euch nicht an nichtendenden Diskussionen auf.
Was wir brauchen, ist eine volksnahe Zukunft des Angelsportes, wie auch immer.
Bitte nutzt Eure Kraft und Euer Wissen, um uns Wege und Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen, damit der Zusammenschluß nicht in einer Katastrophe endet. Ein starker DA.V ist schon wichtig, um unsere Interessen zu kommunizieren und durchzusetzen.

Petri


----------



## kleinerdorsch (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das wird hier auch von niemandem Behauptet.
> 
> Bloß heißt das es heute noch nicht so ist, es für alle Zeit auch so bleiben muss.
> 
> Denn laut der neuen Satzung hat der neue DAFV dann die Möglichkeit sollche Verbote den Landesverbänden aufzudrücken und die MÜSSEN sie dann umsetzten. Schließlich haben sie ja die neue Satzung mit unterschrieben.


 Die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich aber es weiß doch keiner genau was auf uns zukommt.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

thomas redet doch dauernd von setzkescherverbot etc.!

und was morgen ist, kann eh keiner sagen.
wenn morgen nen irrer grünenpolitiker an die macht kommt, setzt er trotz satzung irgendwelcher verbände nen setzkescherverbot durch.
denen jucken die satzungen irgendwelcher verbände nicht die bohne.

auch satzungen sind nicht das amen der kriche!

in nrw hat man versucht den kormoran zum abschuss frei zu bekommen. grünen minister remmler haben die argumente des landesverband bzw. verbände nicht interessiert.

ich wünsche mir nur eine sachlichere und faire diskussion zu dem thema.
und die scheint durch die mods net gegeben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ein starker DA.V ist schon wichtig, um unsere Interessen zu kommunizieren und durchzusetzen.
> 
> Petri



Ein starker DAV, wie unter der Regie von Bernd Mikulin, der wäre außerordentlich wichtig. Doch der gute Mann würde sich im Grabe umdrehen, würde er dieses Possenspiel heute sehen können.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Knispel

Beispiel gefällig?

In der Gewässerordnung des LAVB steht 



> 4.2. Köderfischsenke
> Zum Köderfischfang darf ein Senknetz mit einer Seitenlänge von bis zu  120 cm verwendet werden. Gleichfalls kann diese Senke zur Landung  geangelter Fische benutzt werden, sofern dies die Bedingungen an einen  Angelplatz erfordern. Bei Vorliegen von Koppelfischerei ist der Einsatz  der Köderfischsenke nur im Einvernehmen aller auf dem betreffenden  Gewässer tätigen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten zulässig.




beschließt man nun mehrheitlich im DAFV, dass ab sofort keine Köderfischsenke mehr verwendet werden darf, ist dieser Passus in der Gewässerordnung quasi Geschichte.


Es betrifft nicht das Fischereigesetz - also ist es weisungsmöglich.


Ganz einfach.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

selbst beim DAV besteht diese möglichkeit.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> thomas redet doch dauernd von setzkescherverbot etc.!
> 
> und was morgen ist, kann eh keiner sagen.
> wenn morgen nen irrer grünenpolitiker an die macht kommt, setzt er trotz satzung irgendwelcher verbände nen setzkescherverbot durch.
> ...


 |good:|sagnix


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> selbst beim DAV besteht diese möglichkeit.



Richtig! Aber die liberalen Grundsätze des DAV machen es eher unrealistisch, dass solch eine Forderung vom BV gestellt wird.

Noch ein Beispiel



> 4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
> Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu  entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten  will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach  dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet  werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder  vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. Fische,  die zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen, sind nach Möglichkeit  nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das  gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße  und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend  ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in  der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft.




Das ist durch die Blume legalisiertes Catch&Release! Halte das mal einem Herrn Braun vor die Nase, wenn der neuer Verbandspräsi ist ... was denkst du, wie lange wir dann solch einen Passus noch in unserer gewässerordnung haben werden?


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

und was meinst du wie lange diese noch liberal bleiben..wenn es nicht zur fusion kommt?

meinst du der DAV kommt mit seinen liberalen vorstellungen die nächsten 10-20 jahre durch?

wo war denn das letzte wertungsangeln welches gros in der presse stand?
unter einfluss von politikern und mit verwertungsabsicht konnte dies durchgeführt werden.

war das im vdsf gebiet oder dav?

wie ich schon mal sagte...
auch ich wünsche mir mehr einfluss vom DAV nmit seinen etwas anglerfreundlicheren bestimmungen.

aber man sollte hier sachlich bleiben und keine lügen verbreiten.
und auch nicht durch halbwahrheiten panik machen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> meinst du der DAV kommt mit seinen liberalen vorstellungen die nächsten 10-20 jahre durch?



Ein ganz klares JA! Davon bin ich absolut überzeugt!

ich weis, dass der LAVB in den letzten kajren so einiges verhindert hat, was von außen aufgedrängt werden sollte.

Ohne das ausdrückliche Veto des LAVB könnte ich heute kein Karpfenzelt mehr aufstellen. Beispielsweise.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> thomas redet doch dauernd von setzkescherverbot etc.!
> 
> Aber doch wohl nicht davon das dieses Bundesweit gilt.
> 
> ...



Naja, nun lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Die Wahrheit, auch wenn sie unbequem ist tut nunmal weh.  
Und zum Thema Sachlichkeit, ....wie man in den Wald hinein ruft so schallt es auch wieder heraus.:m


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@wolkenkrieger

das interpretiere ich anders.

zitat:"Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft. "

eindeutig kein C&R z.b. so wie es die karpfenangler betreiben.

aber die passage ist doch eh blödsinn.

einerseits wird es gestattet ...und dann wieder verboten.
was denn nu? kann ich mir was aussuchen?


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@stuffel

wenn er es nicht bundesweit meint, soll er dies bitte so auch sagen.
ich und andere interpretieren seine aussage offensichtlich anders.

und zum wald hineinschreien..

sorry...von uns kamen nicht die wörter ..verbandsschergen etc.

die jungs haben sich schon ganz gut ins zeug gelegt.
auch ist ein trupp angler zum landtag gereist und haben demonstriert.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> @wolkenkrieger
> 
> das interpretiere ich anders.
> 
> ...



Ok, das ist jetzt zwar Harrspalterei ... aber: ich bin Karpfenangler und natürlich auch auf die Großen aus aber nicht, um Maße und Gewicht zu dokumentieren ... verstehst, was ich meine. :q

Aber mal im Ernst: ich kann entscheiden, ob ich die Plötze, den Blei oder die Güster totkloppe oder einfach wieder schwimmen lasse.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

ich auch.  :q

nein im ernst...

da seit ihr schon im vorteil, ganz klar.

und es wäre schön wenn der vdsf auch diese ansichten vertreten würde.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das ganze Thema entwickelt sich hier langsam in Haarspalterei!
Jeder wirft dem anderen irgendetwas vor oder eine Frage wird tausendmal 
wiederholt. Äußert jemand Kritik wird sein Beitrag verschoben.
Was soll das ganze??
Mitlerweile sollte doch jeder wissen worum es hier geht und wenn einer meint, er müsse seinen Arxxx nicht bewegen, dann soll er es doch lassen!
Hier beschwert man sich, das kein VDSF Mitglied hier Stellung nimmt;
warum denn auch bei den ganzen Anfeindungen?
Wirklich mit Vernunft Diskutieren geht hier anscheinend nicht.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## nasengnuf (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> und was meinst du wie lange diese noch liberal bleiben..wenn es nicht zur fusion kommt?
> 
> meinst du der DAV kommt mit seinen liberalen vorstellungen die nächsten 10-20 jahre durch?
> 
> ...


 
Was war denn das hier ?
http://www.angelpage.de/forum/angeln-potsdam-20.htm


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ein ganz klares JA! Davon bin ich absolut überzeugt!
> 
> ich weis, dass der LAVB in den letzten kajren so einiges verhindert hat, was von außen aufgedrängt werden sollte.
> 
> Ohne das ausdrückliche Veto des LAVB könnte ich heute kein Karpfenzelt mehr aufstellen. Beispielsweise.



das zelten ausserhalb speziell gekennzeichneter flächen
 (campingplatz) ist meines wissens in deutschland verboten.  

egal ob oder mit satzung.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



luku schrieb:


> das zelten ausserhalb speziell gekennzeichneter flächen
> (campingplatz) ist meines wissens in deutschland verboten.
> 
> egal ob oder mit satzung.


12345


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



nasengnuf schrieb:


> Was war denn das hier ?
> http://www.angelpage.de/forum/angeln-potsdam-20.htm



korrekt.

hier der andere bericht.
dort wird auch über die problematik gesprochen.

http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/archiv/index.php?archiv_id=5736


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> das zelten ausserhalb speziell gekennzeichneter flächen
> (campingplatz) ist meines wissens in deutschland verboten.
> 
> egal ob oder mit satzung.



Klugschaisser :q

Wetterschutz ist hier das Zauberwort - Zelt ohne Boden


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz richtig.....ohne Boden ist es kein wirkliches Zelt (warum auch immer |kopfkrat) und an vielen Vereinsgewässern
> bestimmt der Verein ob man`s darf.
> Gruß   Rolf



ohne boden und nicht rundum geschlossen.
wetterschutz und kein zelt.

dennoch ist das zelten in deutschland verboten.

selbst das übernachten im freien ohne zelt ist ein rechtliche grauzone.
wird in der praxis aber nicht geahndet.

und mit dieser regelung hat der vdsf absolut nichts am hut.

vereinsgewässer sind privatgrundstück und somit gillt dort was der eigentümer festlegt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> ohne boden und nicht rundum geschlossen.



Lediglich ohne Boden - rundrum geschlossen oder openair steht nicht in der gewässerordnung.

Glaubs mir einfach: ich hab dazu schon mit unserem Obermotz (also Geschäftsstellenleiter Potsdam) telefoniert.

Ok, jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema, sonst bekommt Thomas seinen Löschfinger nicht mehr unter Kontrolle


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Klugschaisser :q
> 
> Wetterschutz ist hier das Zauberwort - Zelt ohne Boden



klar klug********r.  

aber anders kann man es nicht verdeutlichen, dass der vdsf mit vielen dingen nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> aber anders kann man es nicht verdeutlichen, dass der vdsf* mit vielen dingen nichts zu tun* hat.



Vor Allem nicht mit Demokratie, Ehrlichkeit, Rückgrat  . . .:m


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Lediglich ohne Boden - rundrum geschlossen oder openair steht nicht in der gewässerordnung.
> 
> Glaubs mir einfach: ich hab dazu schon mit unserem Obermotz (also Geschäftsstellenleiter Potsdam) telefoniert.
> 
> Ok, jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema, sonst bekommt Thomas seinen Löschfinger nicht mehr unter Kontrolle



scheiss was auf die gewässerordnung.

nen zelt ist rundum geschlossen. somit net erlaubt.
heisst es in do.

meine pers. meinung dazu: i glaub die behörden wissen selbst net was nen zelt ist.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> und mit dieser regelung hat der vdsf absolut nichts am hut.
> 
> vereinsgewässer sind privatgrundstück und somit gillt dort was der eigentümer festlegt.



Womit wir wieder OnTopic wären:

Hat er nicht? Kann er aber durchdrücken, wenn er das will. Da - hier in Brb - die Nutzung eines Wetterschutzes in der Gewässerordnung geregelt ist (also NICHT in einem Gesetz), kann der Bundesverband per Mehrheitsbeschluss dafür sorgen, dass die Gewässerordnung entsprechend zu ändern ist.

So ... und dann kommen wir zum Spezeillen hier im Osten: es gibt keinen Verein, der Privatbeistz hat! Nicht an Gewässerfläche.

Das Wasser selbst und der unmittelbare Uferbereich gehört entweder der Komune oder dem LAVB (oder eben einem Privaten) - und damit gilt zwangsweise die Gewässerordnung des LAVB - denn dieser ist Pächter (mal von den Vertragsgewässern abgesehen) und unmittelbar weisungsbefugt.

Ihr müsst ganz genau unterscheiden zwischen einem Fischereigesetz (das natürlich Ländersache ist und wo der BV eigentlich keinen Einfluß geltend machen kann) und einer Gewässerodnung. Die nämlich tangiert die Gesetzgebung nicht und obliegt dem Verbandsmitglied (also dem LV) - und damit quasi auch dem BV.

Ihr müsst euch über die mögliche Tragweite der Einflußnahme des BV mal langsam klar werden! Hier wird immer was von Landesgesetzgebung gefaselt ... viele der wirklich wichtigen Sachen sind dort aber gar nicht geregelt, sondern eben in außergesetzlichen Ordnungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> aber anders kann man es nicht verdeutlichen, dass der vdsf mit vielen dingen nichts zu tun hat.



Das es auch Gesetze gibt gegen die eine Verband nichts unternehmen kann und welche er dann auch umsetzen muss steht doch außer Zweifel.
Bloß worum es geht ist doch folgendes, das sich ein Verband vehement gegen eine Verschärfung oder auch Neuschaffung von unsinnigen Regelungen und Gesetzen die das Angeln weiter einschränken, einsetzen muss und die Interessen SEINER Mitglieder mit allen im zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln vertreten muss. Und nicht das er in z.T. vorauseilendem Gehorsam selber noch Vorschläge macht wie man das Angeln noch weiter einschränken kann.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

zitat:" oder eben einem privaten"

ist doch privat. er kann dem verein doch die erlaubnis erteilen.  



aber..

aus welchem grund sollte der bundesverband ein wetterschutz verbieten? sorry, das ist soetwas von abwegig..
dann könnte er auch das angeln verbieten. entzieht sich somit seiner und seiner verbände die existenzgrundlage.

eher verbieten die politiker das angeln.


----------



## Luku (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das es auch Gesetze gibt gegen die eine Verband nichts unternehmen kann und welche er dann auch umsetzen muss steht doch außer Zweifel.
> Bloß worum es geht ist doch folgendes, das sich ein Verband vehement gegen eine Verschärfung oder auch Neuschaffung von unsinnigen Regelungen und Gesetzen die das Angeln weiter einschränken, einsetzen muss und die Interessen SEINER Mitglieder mit allen im zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln vertreten muss. Und nicht das er in z.T. vorauseilendem Gehorsam selber noch Vorschläge macht wie man das Angeln noch weiter einschränken kann.



da steh ich doch voll hinter.

nochmal...
mich ärgert der tonfall und die halbwahrheiten der mods bei diesem thema.
und dies hat auch wolkenkrieger beanstandet.  


zur richtigstellung ..info an die DAv- mitglieder:
es gibt kein setzkescherverbot auch gibt es kein nachtangelverbot seitens des vdsf.
oder der landesverband westfalen u. lippe hat sich darüber hinweggesetzt.

könnte?  klar...es könnte auch jedes jahr die satzung geändert werden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> zitat:" oder eben einem privaten"
> 
> ist doch privat. er kann dem verein doch die erlaubnis erteilen.



Nein, kann er nicht, weil der Verein Mitglied im Landesverband ist und damit die Gewässerordnung anerkennen muss. Wenn der Verein ein eigenes Vereinsgrundstück hat, dann kann man daruf auch zelten - keine Frage. Aber direkt am Wasser eben nicht. Bzw. beim Angeln nicht.

Verstehst, was ich meine? Ist ein bisschen kompliziert - ich weis.




Luku schrieb:


> aber..
> 
> aus welchem grund sollte der bundesverband ein wetterschutz verbieten? sorry, das ist soetwas von abwegig..
> dann könnte er auch das angeln verbieten. entzieht sich somit seiner und seiner verbände die existenzgrundlage.
> ...



Warum sollte man einen Setzkescher verbieten? Ob Bv oder nicht aber das Verbot gibt es. Genauso wie ein Nachtangelverbot.

Ob nun ein BV oder LV auf die Idee kommt, ist doch wurscht - aber auf die Idee gekommen ist einer. Also ist die Chance, dass eine auf die Idee kommt, den Wetterschutz zu verbieten doch genauso groß oder nicht?


----------



## flor61 (21. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Campen in der Natur für eine Nacht ist doch statthaft, wenn ich glaubhaft mache, daß ich am nächsten Tag weiterziehe.
Ich weiß, ist nicht das Kernthema, trotzdem schön.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ob nun ein BV oder LV auf die Idee kommt, ist doch wurscht - aber auf die Idee gekommen ist einer.


Eben, der VDSF in B-W, der sich weigerte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben zu lassen als es die Regierunng wollte.

*Nochmal, zum mitschreiben:*
Die Regierung wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben!!!
Der VDSF in Baden-Würrttemberg kämpfte (und kämpft heute noch aktuell!!) GEGEN die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes.

Tue die zusammen mit den Bayern mit ihrem Abknüppelgebot, dazu noch ein paar der Landesverbände, die eh alles abnicken - schon steht eine Mehrheit im Bundesverband..

Dann hat mit der vorliegenden Satzung JEDER Lanesverband für Nachtangelverbot und für Abknüppelgebot in ganz Deutschland zu arbeiten.

Wenn also die Verbände und Funktionäre so liberal und vernünftig wären, wäre es doch das einfachste, den Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen genauso wie den Schutz der Gewässerpools in die Satzung des Bundesverbandes mit aufzunehmen - dann MUSS JEDER Landesverband gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpfen.

Da das ja angeblich ALLE Verbände eh wollen, muss das doch ein Klacks sein, das dann einfach als Landesverbände gemeinsam in die Satzung des Bundesverbandes schreiben zu lassen - keiner hätte mehr Angst, alle wären zufrieden, Fusion könnte kommen..

Warum bloss wird dieser so einfache Weg nicht gegangen, wenn doch angeblich alle Landesverbände gesetzliche Erleichterungen für Angler wollen?

Weil es eben doch wohl wahr ist, dass man sich eine Hintertür lassen will, um wie Bayern ode B-W auch zukünftig dann solche Restriktionen eben dann auch bundesweit durchzudrücken, oder etwa nicht?

Oder fällt dazu noch jemand ein anderer vernünftiger und nachvollziehbarer Grund ein?

Wie gesagt, eigentlich wäre alles ganz einfach, hier nachzulesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Badra (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Geschichte des DAV Hier findet mab eigentlich alles.

Ich selbst habe meinen Schein 1973 gemacht (in Thüringen) zunächst den Friedfischschein so wie ihn Sachsen Anhalt wieder eingeführt hat. Damals Unterweisung in 2- oder 3 Tagen. "krimineller" war die Raubfischprüfung, die dann doch auch lernen bedeutete und mit einer theoretischen und praktischen Prüfung endetet. In beiden Fällen war es mir bis 1990 möglich von Suhl bis Kap Arkona ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen zu angeln. 
Die "Kleinstaaterei" führt nunmehr dazu, dass ich wie in den gebrauchten Ländern üblich (man kauft ja auch kein altes Auto)  bei gleichem Pensum 5 in Worten *FÜNF* Fischereigesetze kennen muss. 

Im Übrigen ein Herr Mohnert für die die es vergessen haben kommt aus dem DAV (hat nur damals die Wahl gegen Mikulin verloren und ist dann zum VDSF)

Ein Ziel des neuen Verbandes sollte es eigentlich sein hier gemeinsame Regelungen aller Bundesländer zu erreichen. U.a. damit wäre dem DAFV ein Sinn eingehaucht de mir bisher fehlt, Warum sollte ich für einen neuen Verband sein, welche Vorteile für die Angler in Deutschland bringt er?

Wenngleich mich jetz gleich wieder Anfeindungen erwarten bin ich der Meinung dass es zunächst egal ist ob Gewässerfond oder "Privatgewässer"  - der rechtliche Rahmen muss stimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ein Ziel des neuen Verbandes sollte es eigentlich sein hier gemeinsame Regelungen aller Bundesländer zu erreichen. U.a. damit wäre dem DAFV ein Sinn eingehaucht de mir bisher fehlt,





> Wenngleich mich jetz gleich wieder Anfeindungen erwarten bin ich der Meinung dass es zunächst egal ist ob Gewässerfond oder "Privatgewässer" - der rechtliche Rahmen muss stimmen.


Das stimmt grundsätzlich.

Deswegen meine ich ja - weil ja auch immer all Landesverbände betonen, dass sie Erleichterungen für die Angler wollen - dass es doch kein Problem sein kann, wenn ALLE Landesverbände das dann auch für die Satzung des Bundesverbandes fordern würden:
Das festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte im Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wertungsangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot etc...

Wenn das angeblich ALLE wollen, ist es doch kein Problem, das dann auch verbindlich festzuschreiben..

Wird es nicht festgeschireben, wirds wohl daran liegen, dass es eben nicht alle wollen.

*Wollen es aber nicht alle Landesverbände, ist es umso wichtiger dass es dann mehrheitlich festgeschrieben wird:*
Denn ansonsten droht das Szenario, dass der Bundesverband mit entsprechenden Mehrheiten das den Landesverbänden vorgeben kann, dass die politisch z. B. für das Nachtangelverbot oder für das Abknüppelgebot kämpfen müssen, mit der aktuell vorliegenden Satzung.

Es ändert sich ja nichts für einen Landesverband. der heute eh schon gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpft - wenn sich nix aber ändert für einen Landesverband, weil er das eh schon macht, sollte er doch dann so fair sein, und das dann auch allen anderen Anglern in allen anderen Bundesländern gönnen und das dann in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes festschreiben lassen.

*Es könnte so einfach sein - Ausser eben, man plant sich doch ein Hintertürchen offen zu lassen, um doch weitere  Restriktionen durchsetzen zu können..*


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Campen in der Natur für eine Nacht ist doch statthaft, wenn ich glaubhaft mache, daß ich am nächsten Tag weiterziehe.
> Ich weiß, ist nicht das Kernthema, trotzdem schön.
> 
> Petri




moin,

wie du schreibst: statthaft.
es wird gestatt/ in den seltesten fällen geahndet, ist aber per gesetz nicht erlaubt.

darfst dich aber gerne mal mit den behörden unterhalten. 

@thomas

information ist gut und richtig (wünschenswert von den verbänden)
auf missstände und mögliche ursachen hinweisen auch sehr gut.

aber bitte den ton mäßigen und bei der wahrheit bleiben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben, der VDSF in B-W, der sich weigerte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben zu lassen als es die Regierunng wollte.
> 
> *Nochmal, zum mitschreiben:*
> Die Regierung wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben!!!
> Der VDSF in Baden-Würrttemberg kämpfte (und kämpft heute noch aktuell!!) GEGEN die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes.


 

Und wieder an der Sache vorbei, nicht der VDSF in B-W, sondern der Landesverband B-W, der Mitglied im VDSF ist.

Oder habe ich das in der Vergangenheit falsch gelesen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen meine ich ja - weil ja auch immer all Landesverbände betonen, dass sie Erleichterungen für die Angler wollen - dass es doch kein Problem sein kann, wenn ALLE Landesverbände das dann auch für die Satzung des Bundesverbandes fordern würden:
> Das festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte im Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wertungsangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot etc...


 
Und ich glaube, das geht gar nicht, dass ein Verband in der Satzung verankert, gegen Gesetze vorzugehen, die Anglerfeindlich sind, dass würde das Eintragungsgericht sicherlich gleich schießen, weil Vereine sich da neutral verhalten müssen.

Wir mussten z.B. diesen Passus bei uns in der Satzung aufnehmen, sonst wären wir nicht ins Vereinsregister eingetragen worden:



> 2. Der Verein verhält sich parteipolitisch, konfessionell und weltanschaulich neutral


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@thomas

wenn es zu einer anweisung kommt den gewässerpool aufzulösen...besteht doch für die landesverbände die möglichkeit aus dem bundesverband auszutreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> aber auf den ton mäßigen.


Wenn Du wüsstest wie sehr ich mich angesichts der Vorgänge schon mäßige, was ich alles schon von mir gelöscht habe und wie ich das am liebsten im noch deutlicheren Klartext schreiben würde, würdest Du einsehen, dass mein Ton der gemäßigste ist, den ich anschlagen kann ohne Magengeschwüre zu bekommen....

Und das schlimmste dabei ist, dass sich nun die Angler in ganz Deutschland von ihren Verbandsvertretern genauso belullen lassen, wie das früher mal mit dem VDSF alleine bei uns im Westen war..

Und unterm Strich wird dann das Ergebnis auch wieder das Gleiche sein:
Weitere sinnlose Restriktionen aus unbegründeter Angst vor Naturschützern, statt offen und offensiv die Vorteile des Angeln und der Angler herauszustellen...

Und sorry für die Wiederholung:
Warum können nicht einfach die Landesverbände hergehen, die ja angeblich alle gesetzliche Erleichterungen wollen, und das dann auch festschreiben lassen in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes?

Das kann doch nur dann nicht gehen, weil es eben Mehrheiten gibt unter den Landesverbänden, die sich da eine Hintertüt offen lassen wollen - sonst müsste das in einer kleinen Sitzung innerhalb einer halben Stunde erledigt sein, wenn die sich da einig wären.

*Und gerade weil der Bundesverband mit der vorgelegten Satzung die Landesverbände zur Durchsetzung von Mitgliederbeschlüssen zwingen kann* (§6, Absatz 2, a), kann das bei Mehrheiten gegen gesetzliche Erleichterungen eben dazu führen, dass dann gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote oder Abknüppelgebote bundeweit in jedem Bundesland von jedem Landesverband anzustreben sind.

Um das klar zu machen:
Ich behaupte nicht, dass das so kommen MUSS.

*Aber aus der Erfahrung der letzten Jahrzehnte reicht es, wenn schon satzungsgemäß überhaupt eine solche Gefahr besteht, um dagegen Sturm zu laufen.*

Und da diese Gefahr laut Satzung nun mal konkret besteht, ist es für mich unabdingbar, dass der Kampf gegen solche gesetzlichen Restriktionen im Bundesverband festgeschrieben wird, damit sich dann auch jeder Landesverband dann auch dran halten MUSS.

Und da die alle behaupten (wenngleich ich das natürlich nicht glaube), dass sie ALLE Erleichterungen für Angler wollen, KANN es schlicht unmöglich sein, dass die dann bei dieser jetzt gegebenen Chance diese nicht ergreifen, *um das festzuschreiben und somit ALLEN Anglern in ALLEN Bundesländern in GANZ Deutschland weitere Restriktionen zu ersparen.*

Ausser - wie auch schon gesagt:
Obwohl die Landesverbände alle öffentlich behaupten, dass man gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen wäre, will man doch welche und braucht dazu eine Hintertüre........


Es wäre so einfach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> wenn es zu einer anweisung kommt den gewässerpool aufzulösen...besteht doch für die landesverbände die möglichkeit aus dem bundesverband auszutreten.


 
Natürlich jeder Zeit und sie können auch jederzeit wieder einen neuen Bundesverband gründen, wenn ihnen da etwas nicht passt, da sind sie alle frei und keiner kann einem eine Mittgliedschaft in einem Verband X vorschreiben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Und ich glaube, das geht gar nicht, dass ein Verband in der Satzung verankert, gegen Gesetze vorzugehen, die Anglerfeindlich sind, dass würde das Eintragungsgericht sicherlich gleich schießen, weil Vereine sich da neutral verhalten müssen.


Gehts noch??

Gesetze sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt, das nennt man Demokratie, dass die verändert werden können (ok, das ist jetzt wieder so ne Sache mit Verbänden und Demokratieverständnis..-)))) - ich sage nur mal als Beispiel das hin und her beim Atomausstieg. 

Selbstverständlich wollten die Naturschutzverbände IMMER den Atomausstieg und haben dafür gegen bestehende Gesetze gekämpft - und Anglerverbände sollen das nicht dürfen??????

*UND EIN VERBAND SOLL LOBBYARBEIT FÜR ANGLER MACHEN und NICHT FÜR GESETZLICHE RESTRIKTIONEN!!*
Was auf Deutsch nichts anderes bedeutet, dass Verbände natürlich Einfluss auf die Gesetzgebung vornehmen.

Wenn das nicht möglich sein sollte, Einfluss auf Gesetzgebung zu nehmen nach Deiner Ansicht, wie kann  dann bis heute aktuell der VDSF in Baden-Württemberg GEGEN die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes kämpfen, OBWOHL die Regierung das mal abschaffen wollte??

Und genau aus diesen Gründen MUSS das in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes festgeschrieben werden.

Lobbyarbeit (also Einmischung in Gesetzgebung um diese verändern) ist schliesslich von der Verfassung auch gewollt und gefördert und genau das sollen Verbände jha machen - und nicht etwa verboten.



> Natürlich jeder Zeit und sie können auch jederzeit wieder einen neuen Bundesverband gründen, wenn ihnen da etwas nicht passt, da sind sie alle frei und keiner kann einem eine Mittgliedschaft in einem Verband X vorschreiben....


Warum dann überhaupt die Fusion?

Was soll die dann bringen, wenn man nicht festschreibt, dass GESETZLICH alle Angler in ganz Deutschland nachts angeln dürfen sollen, dass GESETZLICH Angler nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gezwungen werden dürfen, nicht verwertbare Fisch abzuschlachten?

Das ist ja die Postulierung eines Zieles, dem sich doch alle Verbände und Funktionäre verpflichtet fühlen solltenb, oder nicht?

Ihr wollt also sozusagen wieder einmal den Verbänden einen Vertrauensvorschuss gebnen - und wenns dann so schlimm kommt, wies zu befürchten ist, geht man halt wieder raus?

*JETZT HAT MAN DIE CHANCE ETWAS KONKRETES FÜR ALLE ANGLER IN GANZ DEUTSCHLAND ZU TUN!!!*
Indem man eben den Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktonen verpflichtend für alle Verbände und Gliederungen festsschreibt.

*DA KANN DOCH KEIN VERBAND ODER FUNKTIONÄR DAGEGEN SEIN!!!*

Ausser es sind wie von uns dargestellt, weiter gesetzliche Restriktionen von Verbänden und Funktionären gewünscht.

Wenn nicht, dann schreibt das verpflichtend in die Satzung..

Wirds nicht reingeschrieben, weiss man dann als Angler ja, was einen zukünftig erwartet..


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@thomas




ich kenn mich jetzt nicht besonders mit satzungen aus. aber nach meinem verständniss setzen die nur rahmenbedingungen undmüssen sich an gesetzliche vorschriften halten.

satzungen können ausserdem durch ein mehrheitsbeschluss jederzeit geändert werden.


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Luku - campen

Warum weißt Du alles? Ich habe mir gerade das Brandenburger Naturschutzgesetz gezogen. In §49 steht folgendes:
[SIZE=-1]
"Zelte oder sonstige bewegliche Unterkünfte (Wohnwagen) dürfen in der freien Landschaft unbeschadet weitergehender Vorschriften außerhalb von öffentlichen Straßen und Plätzen nur auf einem Zelt- oder Campingplatz aufgestellt und benutzt werden. Fuß-, Rad-, Reit- und Wasserwanderer dürfen abseits von Zelt- und Campingplätzen für eine Nacht Zelte aufstellen, wenn sie privatrechtlich dazu befugt sind und keine besonderen Schutzvorschriften entgegenstehen."

Petri

PS: Ich weiß, ist nicht das Kernthema aber trotzdem schön.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Firehawk81 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Man muss aber alle informieren, einzelne reicht nicht und dann bleibt leider nur die Post, sonst fühlt sich gleich jemand benachteiligt.



Ist zwar von gestern, aber ich will mal drauf eingehen.

Wenn sich wer benachteiligt fühlt, soll er zu den Versammlungen kommen. Da bekommt er ja alle Infos. In unserer Satzung steht z.B. Teilnahmepflicht. (Die Wirklichkeit sieht anders aus, ich weis) Aber es kann sich keiner hinterher beschweren.  Andererseits müssen sich die Leute natürlich auch für das Thema interessieren, da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@flor61

sorry, auch ich weiss nicht alles.


zu deinem link...


gerade auf wiki nachgelesen:
in wenigen bundesländern soll es für nicht motorisierte reisende erlaubt sein...für 1 nacht..und nicht in naturschutzgebieten.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camping

der angler ist kein nicht motorisierter reisender.

du siehst...diese ausnahme in wenigen bundesländern war mir unbekannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Beim Thema bleiben oder das OT wird gelöscht..
Oder macht euch dazu nen eigenen Thread auf..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Du hast doch selbst geschreiben:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte im Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen, ...
> 
> ..


 
Und nun schreibst Du:



> *UND EIN VERBAND SOLL LOBBYARBEIT FÜR ANGLER MACHEN und NICHT FÜR GESETZLICHE RESTRIKTIONEN!!*


 
Irgendwie ein Wiederspruch....



> Gesetze sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt, das nennt man Demokratie, dass die verändert werden können


 
Keine Frage, die sind immer veränderungsfähig.




> Lobbyarbeit (also Einmischung in Gesetzgebung um diese verändern) ist schliesslich von der Verfassung auch gewollt und gefördert und genau das sollen Verbände jha machen - und nicht etwa verboten.


 
Lobbyarbeit muss sein, ohne Frage, aber sie werden lediglich zu einer Stellungnahme aufgefordert, wie die Politiker damit umgehen ist eine ganz andere Sache, die können das auch ganz einfach ignorieren.




> Wenn das nicht möglich sein sollte, Einfluss auf Gesetzgebung zu nehmen nach Deiner Ansicht, wie kann dann bis heute aktuell der VDSF in Baden-Württemberg GEGEN die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes kämpfen, OBWOHL die Regierung das mal abschaffen wollte??


 
Und schon wieder VDSF B-W..., das ist immer noch der Landesverband B-W. 

Und wenn die Regierung das wirklich mehrheitlich abschaffen wollte, dann wäre das auch so gekommen, scheinbar war da in den politischen Gremien ja doch die Mehrheit gegen die Abschaffung. Also war nicht die Regierung dafür, sondern nur eine Minderheit davon.




> Warum dann überhaupt die Fusion?
> 
> Was soll die dann bringen, wenn man nicht festschreibt, dass GESETZLICH alle Angler in ganz Deutschland nachts angeln dürfen sollen, dass GESETZLICH Angler nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gezwungen werden dürfen, nicht verwertbare Fisch abzuschlachten?


 
Und immer noch, ein Bundesverband kann in einer Satzung nicht festschreiben, das alle Angler in Deutschland gleiche Rechte haben, solange die Fischereigesetze Ländersache und nicht Bundessache sind.

Eine Fussion bringt grundsätzlich Ruhe und ein Ende der Grabenkämpfe und eine einheitliche Stimme der organisierten Angler auf Bundesebene. Nach wie vor braucht da kein Landesverband mitziehen, wenn sie das nicht wollen.



> Wirds nicht reingeschrieben, weiss man dann als Angler ja, was einen zukünftig erwartet


 
Nööö, zumindest werde ich da nicht auf irgendwelche Horrorzenarien von Euch aufspringen, weil sie mir einfach zu theoretisch und zu weit hergeholt sind.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

mal eine verteidigung des verbandes...egal welcher.

es besteht nicht nur eine informationspflicht des vereins oder verbandes, sondern jeder hat auch das recht und die pflicht sich informationen selber zu besorgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und da das Interesse der Angler leider mangels reeller Infos nachgewiesen zu gering genutzt wird, ist es die verdammte Pflicht und Aufgabe jedes Funktionärs und Verbandes alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, um die Angler besser zu motivieren, sich einzubringen..

Aber seien wir ehrlich:
So wie die Angler ihre Pflicht (die besteht, hat luku recht) zur Information vernachlässigen, so will in Wirklichkeit kein Funktionär oder Verband, dass sich Angler wirklich besser informieren - die wollen weiter in Ruhe ohne Störung durch die Basis mauscheln..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> es besteht nicht nur eine informationspflicht des vereins oder verbandes, sondern jeder hat auch das recht und die pflicht sich informationen selber zu besorgen.


 

Jupp, und jeder Verein hat dann eine Auskunftspflich gegenüber seiner Mitglieder zu seinen Fragen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber seien wir ehrlich:
> So wie die Angler ihre Pflicht (die besteht, hat luku recht) zur Information vernachlässigen, so will in Wirklichkeit kein Funktionär oder Verband, dass sich Angler wirklich besser informieren - die wollen weiter in Ruhe ohne Störung durch die Basis mauscheln..


 
Das zu verallgemeinern ist schon wieder eine Unterstellung, die nicht auf alle zutrifft. Es gibt durchaus auch verbände und Vereine mit deren Vorständen, die ihre Pflichten kennen und diese auch ausüben. Das es da schwarze Schafe gibt, das steht außer Frage. Aber *"Kein *Funktionär oder Verband", das ist einfach sachlich falsch.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, das geht gar nicht, dass ein Verband in der Satzung verankert, gegen Gesetze vorzugehen, die Anglerfeindlich sind, dass würde das Eintragungsgericht sicherlich gleich schießen, weil Vereine sich da neutral verhalten müssen.



Quark mit Soße! Dem Verein obliegt Formulierungsfreiheit bei der Satzung solange die keinem vorrangigen Recht entgegen steht.

Wenn ich einen Verein gründe, der zum Ziel hat, gegen die Umweltplaketten vorzugehen, dann darf ich das tun und auch in der Satzung reinschreiben "Vorrangiges Ziel des Vereins ist die Abschaffung der Umweltplakette."

Gegen ein bestehendes Gesetz zu kämpfen ist das Recht eines jeden Bundesbürgers - und auch (da juristische Person und damit ebenfalls durch das GG und diverse Bundesgesetze geschützt) eines jeden Vereins.

Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man jetzt verbieten würde, sich gegen Gesetze zu stellen (also im Sinne von das gesetz abschaffen oder ändern zu wollen - NICHT es zu brechen).

Was glaubst du denn, wozu ein Bundesverfassungsgericht da ist oder wozu es beispielsweise Normenkontrollklagen  und -verfahren gibt?

Aufwachen!

In die Satzung des DAFV kann sehrwohl so ein Passus rein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ Dorschgreifer:
Hast recht, ich ändere das in:
(fast) kein Funktionär oder Verband...

Mir stellt sich da ne andere Frage in dem Zusammenhang:
Wenn es Funktionäre also nicht mal schaffen, die eigenen Angler zu interessieren und zu motovieren, warum sollte sich irgendein Gesetzgeber für das interessieren, was die Verbände denen erzählen?

Und bei den Vereinen glaube ich das noch mit engagierten Vorständen die umfassend informieren und versuchen die Angler mitzunehmen, aus den Verbänden kenne ich da keinen...
Aber oich kenne natürlich da auch nicht alle, kann dennoch welche geben..


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

desweiteren stellt sich auch die frage des umfanges dieser informationspflicht.
muss er über jeden satzungsentwurf seine mitglieder informieren und dann deren meinung dazu einholen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> muss er über jeden satzungsentwurf seine mitglieder informieren und dann deren meinung dazu einholen?


Bei Satzungen in meinen Augen sogar zwingend, da das rechtliche Grundlage für jede Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit ist und daher auch die über die Vereine in den Verbänden zwangsorganisierten Angler da informiert werden müssen!

Da MUSS dann jeder informiert sein und werden, wenn da Änderungen - welcher Art auch immer - geplant werden..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und immer noch, ein Bundesverband kann in einer Satzung nicht festschreiben, das alle Angler in Deutschland gleiche Rechte haben, solange die Fischereigesetze Ländersache und nicht Bundessache sind.



Nein kann er nicht. Das will Thomas aber auch gar nicht sagen - wenn man mal versucht zu verstehen, was man liest, merkt man das ganz von allein 

In die Satzung soll: *Der Bundesverband setzt sich dafür ein, dass alle Angler in Deutschland die selben Rechte haben.*

Sprich: es wir angestrebt, dass ...

Das ist was ganz anderes als: Es ist so, dass ...

Eine "Absichtserkärung" nennt das der Jurist


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> Hast recht, ich ändere das in:
> (fast) kein Funktionär oder Verband...
> 
> ...




oh, jetzt ist der vorstand/ funktionäre der dumme weil er es nicht schafft alle seine mitglieder für dieses oder ein anderes thema zu interessieren oder zu motivieren?

neee komm thomas....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Genau Wolkenkrieger, und ich will genau wissen, welche Absichten ein Verband hat - gerade ein Bundesverband, der sich ja für alle Angler in ganz Deuschland einsetzen müsste..



> oh, jetzt ist der vorstand/ funktionäre der dumme weil er es nicht schafft alle seine mitglieder für dieses oder ein anderes thema zu interessieren oder zu motivieren?
> 
> neee komm thomas....


Doch ja, genau das meine ich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das zu verallgemeinern ist schon wieder eine Unterstellung, die nicht auf alle zutrifft. Es gibt durchaus auch verbände und Vereine mit deren Vorständen, die ihre Pflichten kennen und diese auch ausüben. Das es da schwarze Schafe gibt, das steht außer Frage. Aber *"Kein *Funktionär oder Verband", das ist einfach sachlich falsch.



Die Verallgemeinerung wird von Dir und anderen permanent herbeizitiert. 

Welche Funktionäre gemeint sind, ergibt sich aus dem Extrakt der Diskussion. Mißstände werden aufgeführt und passen auf einen bestimmten Personenkreis. Da man unmöglich sämtliche Funktionäre und deren Wirken und Einstellung kennen kann, ist es schlicht unmöglich, die Kritik zu personalisieren. Und es ist zwar ein Stilmittel der Polemik aus der nicht persönlich zuzuordnenden Kritik eine Verallgemeinerung abzuleiten, jedoch ist es schlicht falsch.

Man kann nicht über eine Institution diskutieren und bei jeder Kritik eine Fußnote* anbringen.





* Ausgenommen die Landesverbände Schleswig-Hessen, Baden-Westfalen, Obersachsen, sowie den Herren Maier, Herbert; Maier,Klaus;Meier,Manfred(LAV Dingens);Meier,Manfred(LAV Bummens); Müller, Schulze, Hinz, Kunz,................................................................................
........................................................................................


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

sorry thomas...

ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das wir alle mündige bürger sind und keinen affen brauchen der uns für ein thema motivieren muss.

und wer sich solche angelpolitischen themen nicht interessiert, brauch anschliessend auch nicht jammern wenn er net mehr angeln darf.

dafür brauch ic aber kein vorstand oder verbandsfunktionäre der hier den motivator für mich spielt.


ich sag dazu mal....ich habe auch eine eigene politische verantwortung!

die realität ist aber: die meisten angler holen sich nur ihre angelpapiere ab oder sind nicht mal im verein organisiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> oh, jetzt ist der vorstand/ funktionäre der dumme weil er es nicht schafft alle seine mitglieder für dieses oder ein anderes thema zu interessieren oder zu motivieren?
> 
> neee komm thomas....




Junge, die Informationspflicht liegt beim Verband. Der muss die Informationen seinen Mitgliedern bereitstellen und zum Teil ( je nach Satzung) auch die Öffentlichkeit informieren.

Dazu hat er alle zumutbaren Mittel zu nutzen.

Das einfachste und biligste ist die eigene Homepage.

Und jetzt surf mal durh die HPs der Verbände und sag uns, was Du an Informationen über die Fusion gefunden hast.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nein kann er nicht. Das will Thomas aber auch gar nicht sagen - wenn man mal versucht zu verstehen, was man liest, merkt man das ganz von allein
> 
> In die Satzung soll: *Der Bundesverband setzt sich dafür ein, dass alle Angler in Deutschland die selben Rechte haben.*
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe es Thomas gerade schon per PN geschreiben.

Ich bin auch mit Euren Ängsten bei euch, solange das sachlich richtig bleibt. Und ich lasse mich auch nicht von der Meinung abbringen, dass Eure Forderungen nichts in der Bundesverbandssatzung zu suchen haben, die gehören höchstens in eine Landesverbandssatzung, weil nur die zu den Landesfischereigesetzen gefragt werden, niemals der Bundesverband.

Ich glaube ihr überschätzt die Macht des Bundesverbandes, der ist nur so mächtig, wie ihn die Landesverbände machen. Deshalb sind Eure Ansprechparter die Mitglieder der Vereine, die das nach oben durchboxen müssen, über die Kreisverbände an die Landesverbände und die an den Bundesverband.  Da kann ein einzelnes Vereinsmitglied 1000 Eingaben an den Bundesbverband machen, das würde ich an deren Stelle ignorieren, weil dessen Ansprechpartner die Landesverbände sind.

Wenn Ihr hier irgend etwas erreichen wollt, dann müsst Ihr die einzelnen Mitglieder in der Bundesmasse erreichen. Wie ihr das hinkriegen wollt, wo das eh kaum jemanden interessiert, da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Verallgemeinerung wird von Dir und anderen permanent herbeizitiert.
> 
> Welche Funktionäre gemeint sind, ergibt sich aus dem Extrakt der Diskussion. Mißstände werden aufgeführt und passen auf einen bestimmten Personenkreis. Da man unmöglich sämtliche Funktionäre und deren Wirken und Einstellung kennen kann, ist es schlicht unmöglich, die Kritik zu personalisieren. Und es ist zwar ein Stilmittel der Polemik aus der nicht persönlich zuzuordnenden Kritik eine Verallgemeinerung abzuleiten, jedoch ist es schlicht falsch.
> 
> ...




naja,

das ist schon richtig.

nur wenn man eure beiträge liest.....incl. diverser kraftausdrücke...ind fettgedruckt und schriftgröße 30...

als DAV mitglied muss ich dann vor dem vdsf angst bekommen...so wie ihr es beschreibt.
da kommt der grosse vdsf und frisst den kleinen DAv und schon ist sense mit angeln in deutschland.
nur noch verbote!

so ist es aber nicht....ganz!

und JA...der VDSF ist scheixxe. auch richtig.
genauso kann ich auch sagen...ja, angeln in deutschland ist generell scheixxe.
mein dank an die deutsche regulierungswut.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich habe es Thomas gerade schon per PN geschreiben.
> 
> Ich bin auch mit Euren Ängsten bei euch, solange das sachlich richtig bleibt. Und ich lasse mich auch nicht von der Meinung abbringen, dass Eure Forderungen nichts in der Bundesverbandssatzung zu suchen haben, die gehören höchstens in eine Landesverbandssatzung, weil nur die zu den Landesfischereigesetzen gefragt werden, niemals der Bundesverband.
> 
> ...



dem schliesse ich mich zu 90% an.

hab es aber auch schon zig mal gesagt.

lieber DAV statt VDSF. mehr einfluss vom DAV im VDSF bzw. in dem neuen verband.

aber versteift euch net auf eure gewässerpools in der neuen satzung.

schon gar nicht in einem bestimmten tonfall.

und...angeln...und nachtangeln etc. sind auch im einem vdsf nicht verboten.

desweiteren schaut euch doch mal in diesem board um.
wer nimmt an dieser diskussion teil? wen interessiert es?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht über eine Institution diskutieren und bei jeder Kritik eine Fußnote* anbringen.
> ...


 

Ich erwarte keine Fußnote, es reicht doch, wenn man "alle" durch "inige" ersetzt.

Keiner würde ja genau so wenig stimmen, weil auch ich weis, dass es schwarze Schafe gibt und das auch nicht wenige.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr überschätzt die Macht des Bundesverbandes,



Ich glaube, du unterschätzt die zukünftige Macht des Bundesverbandes aber ganz gewaltig!

*Trennt euch doch mal von diesem Konstrukt Landesgesetzgebung! Viele der Dinge, die hier angesprochen werden, sind gar nicht per Gesetz geregelt, sondern in den Gewässerordnungen!*

Und insbesondere im Osten (also DAV-gebiet) ist das der absolut am höchsten springende Punkt!

Hier gibt es nämlich mindestens zwei Gewässerordnungen!

Die des Landes (die gilt dann für jegliche Pfütze im Bundesland) und die der Landesanglerverbände (die gilt dann eben nur für die Gewässer des Landesanglerverbandes).

Auf die Gewässerordung des Landes hat - richtigerweise erkannt - weder der LV, noch der BV direkt Einfluß, weil diese (Ver)Ordnung vom Land vorgegeben wird.

Aber auf die Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes hätte dann der BV Einfluss - weil er per Mehrheitsbeschluß durchsetzen kann, dass der LV diese Gewässerodnung ändern muss (Unvereinbarkeit mit höherem Interesse). 

*Und das geht ganz einfach.*

Und warum? Richtig! *Weil es eben NICHTS mit irgendeiner Landesgesetzgebung zu tun hat!*

Und in diesen Gewässerordnungen der Landesanglerverbände sind so ganz unbedeutende Sachen geregelt, wie das Nachtangeln, der Setzkeschergebrauch, das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen bei fehlender Verwerungsmöglichkeit, etc.pp.

Macht euch doch mal endlich die Unterschiede in den juristischen Strukturen klar! Hier im DAV-Land laufen die Sachen ganz anders.

Ihr könnt doch nicht von Vereins-Kleinstaatereien auf solche Strukturen, wie in einem DAV-Land zurückführen. Das geht nicht!

Mein Gott, bei aller Liebe ... aber so schwer kann es doch nicht sein!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich erwarte keine Fußnote, es reicht doch, wenn man "alle" durch "inige" ersetzt.
> 
> Keiner würde ja genau so wenig stimmen, weil auch ich weis, dass es schwarze Schafe gibt und das auch nicht wenige.




Ja stimmt. Aber jetzt reden wir über stilistische Feinheiten die ich ob der Vielzahl der Beiträge und der dafür aufzuwendenden Zeit schlicht und einfach vergesse. 

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wo in der realen Welt wird in kontroversen Diskussionen so detailliert differenziert? Zumal man anhand der zu behandelnden Themen die Zielgruppe sehr genau einschränken kann.


----------



## ivo (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du unterschätzt die zukünftige Macht des Bundesverbandes aber ganz gewaltig!
> 
> *Trennt euch doch mal von diesem Konstrukt Landesgesetzgebung! Viele der Dinge, die hier angesprochen werden, sind gar nicht per Gesetz geregelt, sondern in den Gewässerordnungen!*
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Aber auf die Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes hätte dann der BV Einfluss - weil er per Mehrheitsbeschluß durchsetzen kann, dass der LV diese Gewässerodnung ändern muss (Unvereinbarkeit mit höherem Interesse).


 
Aber nur durch Mehrheitsbeschluss der angeschlossenen Landesverbände. Das Präsidium kann das nicht alleine. 

Und Landesverbände aus SH hätten keine Interesse daran ein Gewässerppol in Sachsen aufzuheben oder die dortigen Gewässerordnungen zu ändern, da würde man sich der regionalen Argumentation anschließen oder sich enthalten.  Da vertraue ich meinem Verband.

Insofern wird es kaum Mehrheiten für solche Entscheidungen geben, so meine Ansicht.


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und nur mal so:
Der Bund -Verband darf zukünftig , wie bisher an so unbedeutenden Gestzen: wie das Bundestierschutz-G,
Bundesnaturschutz-G mitwirken und in irgendeinem Sinne Lobbyarbeit da machen ( von EU-Richtlinien mal noch ganz abgesehen)
Da hätte ich dann dort schon ganz gern die richtigen sitzen und nicht Leute, die Nahrungserwerb als einzigen Grund fürs Angeln anerkennen. Da läßt sich bei der nächsten Novellierung des Bundestierschutz-G ganz schön viel Mist verzapfen.
Gruß A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Aber nur durch Mehrheitsbeschluss der angeschlossenen Landesverbände. Das Präsidium kann das nicht alleine.



Natürlich kann das kein Präsidium alleine - muss es ja auch nicht können. Dazu reicht eine einfache Mehrheit im BV aus. Und jetzt guck dir mal an, WER dann eine Mehrheit stellen würde ...

Die stimmgewaltigsten LVs sind auch die mit den meisten Restriktionen!

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und nur mal so:
> Der Bund -Verband darf zukünftig , wie bisher an so unbedeutenden Gestzen: wie das Bundestierschutz-G,
> Bundesnaturschutz-G mitwirken und in irgendeinem Sinne Lobbyarbeit da machen ( von EU-Richtlinien mal noch ganz abgesehen)
> Da hätte ich dann dort schon ganz gern die richtigen sitzen und nicht Leute, die Nahrungserwerb als einzigen Grund fürs Angeln anerkennen. Da läßt sich bei der nächsten Novellierung des Bundestierschutz-G ganz schön viel Mist verzapfen.
> Gruß A.




im grunde haste da recht.

aber überleg doch bitte mal woher der grund nahrungserwerb kommt.

es gibt nun mal das tierschutzgesetz welches verbietet wirbeltiere ohne vernünftigen grund zu töten etc.

willst du nun als vernünftigen grund angeben: weil angeln spass macht?
aus spass werden wirbeltiere die gesetzlich geschützt sind beangelt?

der grund nahrungserwerb ist natürlich humbug. ich geh angeln weil es mir spass macht....und nicht weil ich heute nen fisch auf dem teller haben will.
aber richter, politiker und behörden ticken da etwas anders.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und mal nochwas für die "Warum sollten die das tun? Hamse ja bis jetzt auch nicht gemacht!"-Fraktion:

Mit der Fusion sinkt eine mögliche, jetzt existente, Hemmschwelle ganz gewaltig.

Warum? Weil jetzt jeder LV noch die Wahlmöglichkeit hat. Treibes es Mohnert und seine Kumpels zu dolle, kann der LV aufstehen, gepflegt den Mittelfinger rausstrecken und zum DAV wechseln.

Und nach der Fusion? Tja, austreten aus dem BV ... und dann? Fördertöpfe, etc. ade!

Hier im Osten gibt's ein ganz passendes Sprichwort dazu: Ist die Katze aus dem Haus, tanzen die Mäuse auf den Tischen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das kein Präsidium alleine - muss es ja auch nicht können. Dazu reicht eine einfache Mehrheit im BV aus. Und jetzt guck dir mal an, WER dann eine Mehrheit stellen würde ...
> 
> Die stimmgewaltigsten LVs sind auch die mit den meisten Restriktionen!
> 
> Noch Fragen?


 

Nur weil sie stimmengewaltig sind, müsssen sie noch lange nicht alle gegen Gewässerpools sein oder für Setzkescherverbote oder für Abknüppelgebote usw.. Und in einigen Bundesländern sind ja sowohl VDSF wie DAV geführte Landesverbände aktiv, so zumindest in SH, da hebt sich das schon auf.

Man müsste mal eine Liste aller Landesverbände DAV und VDSF zusammenstellen, um mal einen echten Überblick zu erhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern wird es kaum Mehrheiten für solche Entscheidungen geben, so meine Ansicht.


*Alleine dass die Gefahr laut vorgelegter Satzung besteht, dass es so kommen könnte, ist komplett inakzeptabel, da man ja weiss wie das bisher im VDSF lief laut Herrn Mohnert.*

Der ja an Herrn Markstein geschieben hat, *dass Präsidium und Verbandsausschus des Bundesverbandes VDSF "de facto" das höchste Gremium sei im Bundesverband, da der Rest eh alles abnicken würde und es der DAV gefälligst genauso handhaben solle* - und nicht wie in der Satzung vorgesehen, die Mitgliederversammlung das höchste Gremium ist.

Und das gepaart mit den Verrätern im Präsidium des DAV-Landesverbandes aus Brandenburg, *die gegen die eigene Satzung - in der die Mitgliedschaft im DAV festgeschrieben ist - und dazu noch ohne vorherige Information und oder gar Diskussion und Abstimmung mit den Vereinen und Anglern oder dem dazu nötigen Mitgliederbeschluss eigenmächtig den Austritt aus dem DAV/Übertritt zum VDSF verkündet haben, sollte keine Fusion zustande kommen..*

Wenn also solche Leute in einem Bundesverband mit das Sagen haben, *MUSS* es denen durch dire Satzung *UNMÖGLICH! *gemacht werden, dass so etwas überhaupt passieren könnte!!

*Man kann denen nicht trauen - in der Praxis bewiesen!!!*

Und daher werde ich persönlich das erst akzeptieren, wenn das satzungmäßig im Bundesverband unmöglich gemacht wurde, das so etwas überhaupt passieren KANN - egal wie groß die Gefahr ist.

Weil eben das bisherige Verhalten der Verbände und Funktionäre gezeigt hat, dass sie komplett undemokratisch agieren (siehe oben, VDSF-Bund, Landesverband Brandenburg DAV)..

*Daher MUSS ES VERHINDERT WERDEN, DASS IN EINEM ZUKÜNFTIGEN ALLEINIGEN BUNDESVEBAND SO ETWS NOCHMAL PASSIEREN KANN!*

*SCHON DIE MÖGLICHKEIT DAZU MUSS AUSGESCHLOSSEN WERDEN!*

Man kann natürlich trotz des Beweise so undemokratischen Verhaltens weiter Verbänden und Funktionären vertrauen. 

Wer diesen aber diese Möglichkeiten zulässt, soll hinterher nicht jammern!!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mann Dorschgreifer, lass einen 37jährigen bitte nicht einem 45jährigen die Welt erklären lassen müssen.

Es geht doch nicht darum, ob sie es machen oder nicht - es geht doch darum, ihnen von Anfang an die Möglichkeit dazu zu nehmen!

Sie sollen doch gar nicht erst die Möglichkeiten haben, auf dumme Ideen zu kommen.

Du überlegst dir doch auch nicht, ob du auf dem Mond lieber grüne oder doch besser blaue Socken anziehst. Warum nicht? Weil du gar keine Möglichkeiten hast, auf dem Mond überhaupt Socken anzuhaben - schlicht, weil du einfach nicht zum Mond kommst.


----------



## Badra (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es tut sich was im Land der Frühaufsteher.
Nach dem ich eine Pressemitteilung an verschiedene Medien geschickt habe, meldete sich eben das Regionale Fernsehen mit einer Einladung zu einer Diskussionsrunde am 29.09. :vik:. Mal sehen ob wir das so gebügelt bekommen!!

Hier hatte man von einer Fusion und ähnliches noch nichts gehört obwohl "Punktum" in meheren Presseräten vertreten ist. wenngleich nur ein kleiner Teil von Sachsen Anhalt das programm empfangen kann (hauptsächlich der Landkreis Mansfeld - Südharz") so ist der Anfang gemacht, man wird aufmerksam. 

Nun gilt es sachlich die Situation zu erklären und da muss ich schon sagen, die letztenBeiträge erinnern mich in Teilen an Kindergartenkleine Gruppe. 

Anstatt hier gegeneinander einzudreschen wäre es m. E. wichtiger Konzepte zu entwickeln, warum z. B. nicht den geist von Ulm wiederbeleben.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es um gemeinsam tätig zu werden.

Die Vereine, einzelne Funktionäre aber auch der normale Angler hat z. B. die Möglichkeit sich an die Presse zu wenden (auch als Leserbrief) denn die Printmedien wissen bekanntlich garnicht um was es bei unseren Diskussionen hier geht, nutzt die Amtsblätter zur Information, macht Aushänge alles Möglickeiten, die Niemanden auch nur 1 € kosten.

Informationen leben vom Augenblick, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als die Zeitung von gestern hat mal irgendwer gesagt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Luku

Falsch herum gedacht!

Ist die Doktrin, dass das Angeln einzig dem Nahrungserwerb dient festgeschrieben, gehst du nicht mehr angeln, weil es Spaß macht, sondern nur noch, um dir Nahrung zu verschaffen.

Mal ganz deutlich: gehst du angeln, weil es dir Spaß macht aber du machst dir aus den Fischen keine Suppen, Filets oder Buletten, verstößt du gegen die Doktrin des Verbandes und handelst damit gegen den Verband.

Ist die Doktrin des Verbandes aber, dass das Angeln nur dem Selbszweck dient, kannst du angeln, weil es Spaß macht UND du kannst Angeln, weil du Nahrung erwerben willst.

Merkst was? :q


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

mal ne frage.

kann euer landesverband aus dem DAV- gewässerpool austreten?

so wie ich das auf der DAV seite lese...

hat der landesverband seine gewässer dem DAV gewässerpool zu verfügung gestellt.

wer gibt euch nun die garantie, dass dieser den auf lebenszeit darin lässt?


ich würd mal sagen..alle wieder beruhigen.

könnte..klar könnte. es kann vieles. satzung könnte übermorgen wieder geändert werden..oder in 5 jahren.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es gibt keinen DAV-Gewässerpool!

Noch so ein "Märchen"!

Dem DAV gehört nicht ein einziger Quadratmillimeter Gewässerfläche, weder gepachtet, noch Eigentum, noch sonstwie.

Den "Pool", so wie du ihn nennst, gibt es nur, weil sich die einzelnen Landesverbände dazu entschlossen haben, ihre jeweiligen Gewässer auch den Mitgliedern der anderen Landesverbände zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Das sind schlichte Verträge zwischen den Landesverbänden, die mit dem DAV absolut nichts zu tun haben.

Und darus ergibt sich: ja, natürlich kann JEDER an diesen Veträgen beteiligte Landesverband aus dem Konstrukt austreten. Er muss nur die entsprechenden Verträge kündigen.

Aber auch das hat mit dem DAV nichts aber auch absolut gar nichts zu tun! Kann es auch nicht. Weil zum Beispiel in MeckPom auch der VDSF-Landesverband mit in diesem "Pool" drinsteckt.

Ich kann als Brandenburger für einen Zehner im Jahr die VDSF-Verbandsgewässer in MeckPom beangeln.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Luku
> 
> Falsch herum gedacht!
> 
> ...




das tu ich doch jetzt schon.
ich verstoße gegen ein tierschutzgesetz.

ich verstoße schon allein dagegen wenn ich sage ..ich geh aus spass angeln.
theorethisch kann ich dafür dann schon belangt werden.

ich verstoße nicht nur gegen die doktrin des verbandes sondern auch gegen das tierschutzgesetz.

oder willst du mir nun sagen das spass ein vernünftiger grund ist?

über vernünftig gib es leider unterschiedliche ansichten.

für mich ist angeln schon vernünftig weil dieser einen nicht unbedeutenden wirtschaftszweig darstellt.

über vernunft und unsinn brauch man sich im tierschutz eh nicht unterhalten. wird eh keinen einheitlichen nenner geben.

mal nen fisch zurücksetzen weil er untermaßig ist, gleichzeitig wid argumentiert fische nehmen schaden und verenden wenn man se zurück setzt.

nen 10cm rotauge muss zurück gesetzt werden..weil untermaßig (bei uns am see...) aber nen 10kg karpfen den muss ich mitnehmen...weil es schädlich ist ihn zurück zusetzen.

das die katze sich da im schwanz beisst brauch ich dir ja nicht erzählen...bist ja angler.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen DAV-Gewässerpool!
> 
> Noch so ein "Märchen"!
> 
> ...



zitat:"Als besondere Dienstleistung für die Solidargemeinschaft DAV haben die großen Landesverbände ihre Gewässer in den Gemeinsamen Fonds der DAV-Angelgewässer eingebracht; so können auch Sie zu sehr günstigen Konditionen (maximal 25 €) in mehreren zehntausend Hektar Gewässer angeln, ohne ständig neue Angelberechtigungsscheine erwerben zu müssen!"

nicht das gleiche?

gewässer:
dem vdsf soweit ich weiss auch nicht.


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> Es tut sich was im Land der Frühaufsteher.
> 
> Anstatt hier gegeneinander einzudreschen wäre es m. E. wichtiger Konzepte zu entwickeln, warum z. B. nicht den geist von Ulm wiederbeleben.



Hey Badra,

das war mal ein Nach-Vorne-Gerichtetes Posting. Ich glaube, es wäre gut, daraus einen Extra-thread zu machen. Diskutieren ist auch wichtig, aber ich will wissen, was macht Sinn und was ist Unsinn. Die Beiträge hier beschäftigen 5-6 Angler. Der Rest kommt hier nicht mehr mit, auch wenn man sich Mühe gibt.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> für mich ist angeln schon vernünftig weil dieser einen nicht unbedeutenden wirtschaftszweig darstellt.


Und weil Angeln und Angler für die Gesellschaft und die Natur wertvoll sind - okölogisch, ökonomisch und sozial.

So hat es der DAV bis heute auf seinen Seiten stehen - zu Recht.

Beim VDSF steht immer noch, dass *nur* die menschliche Ernähung ein sinnvoller Grund sei!!

*Obwohl Rechtssprechung wie rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeiten das klar widerlegen.*

Da nun der DAV in den VDSF übertritt laut Verschmelzungsvertrag und nicht gleichberechtigt fusioniert, wird dann zukünftig wohl weiterhin die Richtlinie des VDSF gelten, dass Angeln nur zur menschlichen Ernährung zugelassen wird.

Da das heute noch so auf den Seiten des VDSF Bund zu lesen ist, dass nur zur menschlichen Ernährung geangelt werden darf, *stimmt dem ja zumindest die Mehrheit der VDSF-Landesverbände bis heute zu* - trotz Rechtssprechung und rechtswissenschaftlicher Aufsätze die das widerlegen - sonst hätten sies ja wohl geändert wenn sie dafür ne Mehrheit hätten oder das anders sehen würden.

Und damit haben dann diese Verbände auch in einem zukünftigen Bundesverband die Mehrheit, dass das dann ALLE Landesverbände so vertreten müssen.


Wers braucht.......
Ich nicht..
Und daher will ich ja, dass solche Dinge *VOR *einer Übernahme festgeschrieben werden.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und weil Angeln und Angler für die Gesellschaft und die Natur wertvoll sind - okölogisch, ökonomisch und sozial.
> 
> So hat es der DAV bis heute auf seinen Seiten stehen - zu Recht.
> 
> ...




du...ich auch nicht. 
wir laufen in fast allen belangen ja konform.
ich beanstande ja auch nur deinen diskussionsstil.

zum vernünftigen grund:
nur ob der gesetzgeber oder andere tierschutzverbände dies auch so sehen...bezweifel ich.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> nicht das gleiche?



Doch! Aber faktisch falsch formuliert (was der DAV aber auch weis).

Ich hole mal aus (@Thomas Könnt ihr das irgendwie abteilen bitte ... solche Begriffserkläungen sind immens wichtig, weil ich immer wieder feststellen muss, dass die Leute gar nicht wissen, worüber sie eigentlich reden ... also bitte nicht als OT löschen ... danke):

Zu DDR-Zeiten war es so, dass du als DAV-Mitglied an jedem Gewässer der Republik angeln konntest (Ausnahmen gab es aber die spielen hier jetzt keine Rolle). Sprich: DAV = alle Tümpel in der DDR.

Nach der Wende gründeten sich die einzelnen Landesanglerverbände und die dann gemeinsam den DAV - als bundesweiten Dachverband.

Die Gewässer der Bundesländer wurden den Landesanglerverbänden zugeteilt (mal vereinfacht ausgedrückt), die diese wiederum den Mitgliedern zur Verfügung stellten. Aber zunächst nur den Mitgliedern des eigenen Landesanglerverbandes.

Dann kam vom DAV (also dem Bundesverband) die Anregung, man möge doch prüfen, ob nicht eine Zusammenarbeit der einzelnen Landesverbände möglich wäre und ob diese Zusammenarbeit nicht ermöglichen könne, dass auch Mitglieder eines jeweils fremden Landesanglerverbandes die Gewässer nutzen könnten.

Die Landesanglerverbände haben sich hingesetzt, geredet, Verträge geschlossen und so diesen "Pool" bzw. "gemeinsamen Gewässerfond" ins Leben gerufen.

Und der DAV hat dann gesagt: "Fein! Jut jemacht Jungs!"

So ... und nun musste das Kind einen Namen kriegen. Und weil die ollen Ossis so dran gewöhnt waren, dass der Tümpel eben ein "DAV-Gewässer" ist, hieß das Kind dann eben auch "DAV-Gewässer".

Wenn jetzt also Fritz Walter aus dem sächsischen Dresden zu mir nach ****ensee, was ja bekanntlich in Brandenburg liegt, begibt und an einen See fährt, steht dort ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "DAV-Gewässer" - und er denkt sich "Na gieke! N DAV-Jewässer! Da kann isch angeln.", setzt sich hin und fängt seine drei Plötzen.

Stünde da jetzt aber richtigerweise "Gewässer des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenbrug e.V.", könnte die Überlegung vom ollen Fritz auch so aussehen: "Wie? Keen DAV! Sone Schaisse!" und er würde einpacken und zurück nach Dresden fahren :q

Verstanden? :m


----------



## Gemini (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Anstatt mal auf den Beitrag von Badra einzugehen wird hier 
munter weitergemacht mit Angler gegen Angler, irgendwie
 bezeichnend...


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@wolkenkrieger

ich hab das mit den pools oder auch fonds schon richtig verstanden.

eure kollgen aus den DAV bund bzw. die mods sprachen von pools und du hast mich nun zurecht gewiesen..
darauf eine zynische frage vonmir.


----------



## Badra (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

DANKE Gemini


----------



## Brotfisch (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Habe die Diskussion hier in den letzten Tagen nicht so verfolgen können, möchte aber doch noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu dem Satzungsentwurf beisteuern. 

Er ist fast eine Kopie der VDSF - Satzung und passt nicht zu der neuen, sehr viel heterogeneren Struktur des Verbandes.

1. Es ist bedauerlich, dass die Chance vertan wird, durch eine Doppelspitze im Präsidium die Integrationskraft des Zusammenschlusses zu stärken. Es wäre sinnvoll, dieses für ein oder zwei Amtsperioden festzuschreiben. Eine Parität auf der Ebene der Vizepräsidenten ist nicht ausreichend.

2. Die vorgesehene Organstruktur Präsidium-Verbandsausschuss-Jahreshauptversammlung wird der größeren Heterogenität des Dachverbandes nicht gerecht - und ist bereits im jetzigen VDSF rechtlich bedenklich, zumindest politisch nicht adäquat. Mangelhaft ist insbesondere die fast völlig fehlende Zuständigkeitsabgrenzung der Organe, also die Frage, wann etwas der Zustimmung des Verbandsausschusses oder der Mitgliederversammlung bedarf. Das mag bei einem Verein mit fünfzig Mitgliedern noch angehen, nicht aber bei der Vertretung von einer Million Anglern. Es müssen Regelungen eingefordert werden, nach denen Fragen grundsätzlicher Bedeutung ausschließlich von der Mitgliederversammlung entschieden werden - dazu würde zB auch die "angelpolitische" Ausrichtung gehören. Das Präsidium ist ausdrücklich als Umsetzungsorgan zu definieren, welches an die Beschlüsse der MV strikt gebunden ist.

3. Es fehlen auch weitgehend Normierungen der Kontrollrechte. Der Verbandsausschuss muss als permanentes Kontrollorgan gegenüber dem Präsidium ausgestaltet werden - oder hierfür ein weiteres Organ geschaffen werden. Das Präsidium ist umfassend gegenüber dem Kontrollorgan berichts- und informationspflichtig - und zwar laufend! Gelegentliche Präsidentenbriefe an die Landesverbände nach Gutdünken ermöglichen nicht die notwendige demokratische Verschränkung der Organe. Das Kontrollorgan muss ebenfalls umfassend gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung informationspflichtig gemacht werden.

4. Es fehlt ein umfassender Auskunftsanspruch aller Mitglieder.

5. Es fehlt auch an einer vertikalen Zuständigkeitsabgrenzung zwischen Bundesverband und Landesverbänden. (Das vor allem löst die hier im AB erörterten Befürchtungen aus; Stichwort: Gewässerpool). Zwar ist verbandsrechtlich eindeutig, dass die Bundesorganisation keine Zuständigkeiten im Bereich einzelner Landesverbände haben und dass die Landesverbände keine Zuständigkeit in Bundesfragen haben, sondern lediglich ein Mitwirkungsrecht. Damit ist auch ein Weisungsrecht des Bundes gegenüber einem Landesverband nicht gegeben, selbst dann nicht, wenn es vom höchsten Organ, der Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen würde.
Dennoch sollte es einen Zuständigkeitskatalog mit Satzungskraft geben, aus dem sich ergibt, dass der Bund nicht in die darin aufgeführten ausschließlichen Regelungszuständigkeiten der Landesverbände eingreift. In diesen Katalog der Länderzuständigkeiten gehören insbesondere auch alle Fragen der der Ausübung der Angelfischerei und der Gewässerbewirtschaftung, soweit sie durch die Landesverbände geregelt werden (können) und natürlich die Mitwirkung (Interessenvertretung) im Rahmen des Landesfischereirechts.

Möglicherweise bedarf es noch weiterer insbesondere organisationsrechtlicher Regelungen, die der größeren Unterschiedlichkeit der Landesverbände Rechnung tragen. Der VDSF war sehr stark von den "großen" Landesverbänden dominiert, die in der Mitgliederversammlung sehr leicht Mehrheiten bilden konnten, ohne dass es Sperrminoritäten u.ä.m. gab. Diese unbefriedigende Situation könnte sich nach dem Zusammenschluss noch verschärfen. Hier bedarf es jedoch noch einer detaillierteren Prüfung. 

Zumindest die in Pkt. 1-5 genannten Forderungen sollten aus meiner Sicht im Rahmen der Basisbeteiligung diskutiert und an die Landesverbände herangetragen werden.

Als Anregung: Aus den Kreisen des AB könnte auch ein alternativer Satzungsentwurf erstellt und veröffentlicht werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Anstatt mal auf den Beitrag von Badra einzugehen wird hier
> munter weitergemacht mit Angler gegen Angler, irgendwie
> bezeichnend...



Du hast grundsätzlich Recht - natürlich. Aber was ich in den letzten Tagen festgestellt habe, ist ebenso wichtg, weil es die Basis dessen bildet, was Badra fordert. Nämlich Einigkeit bei der Begrifflichkeit!

Wir müssen uns erstmal darüber im Klaren sein, worüber wir eigentlich reden und wofür wir eigentlich Lösungen brauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> nur ob der gesetzgeber oder andere tierschutzverbände dies auch so sehen...bezweifel ich.


Das ist vollkommen wurscht bei der Fusion, was da Gesetzgeber oder Tierschützer sagen.

*
Wenn schon der VDSF zu dumm ist, das richtig zu stellen, brauchen wir keine Tierschützer und Gesetzgeber mehr, dann macht uns der eigene Verband das Leben schon schwer genug!!*

Da ist doch dann klar, das dann auch Gesetzgeber eher mit neuen Verboten kommen als welche zu lockern, wenn ein Bundesverband schon solchen Unsinn slebre verbreitet..

Das ist doch das ganze Problem, worums geht:
Dumme, unfähige Verbände, die sich selber das Leben schwer machen, indem sie solchen Unfug vertreten und sich dann nachfolgend wundern, wenn das Tierschützer und Gesetzgeber gerne aufnehmen und dann immer weitere Verbote kommen.

Bis die Brandenburger den DAV-Bund und ihre eigenen Angler verraten hatten, hat wenigstens dieser vernünftiger argumentiert:
Dass die menschliche Ernährung ein, aber eben nicht der alleinge Grund zum Angeln sei..

Da durch den Brandenburger Verrat nun der DAV bedingungslos zum VDSF übertritt (auch wenn der sich dann DAFV nennt), wird weitehin also diese VDSF Richtlinie Bestand haben, da ja die VDSF-Landesverbände diese (zumindest mehrheitlich) unterstützen. 

*Sonst hätten sie den Unfug ja schon abgeschafft.*

Und ich will ja nun nichts anderes, als dass die Angler das kapieren, was ihnen da langfristig droht und sich nicht mit solch unfähigen Verbändern und Funktionären abfinden und die das so machen lassen.

Sondern dass genau deswegen die Chance ergriffen wird, *VOR* einer Fusion solche Punkte verbindlich in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes festgeschrieben werden.

*Macht ihr das nicht und lasst die so weitermachen, wird es nicht lange dauern, bis dann solcher Unfug auch in den jetzigen DAV-Ländern kommt.*

Und dann gibt es eben keinen zweiten Bundesverband mehr, der in täglicher Praxis ja bewiesen hatte, dass der VDSF falsch lag mit der menschlichen Ernährung als alleinigem Grund zum Angeln.

*Lasst die machen und vertraut denen - kein Problem - bloss jammert dann hinterher nicht.*

Jetzt hat man noch die Möglichkeit, das noch zu verhindern. 

Haben sich die Brandenburger Verräter und die bayrischen Abknüppelfreunde erst durchgesetzt, ist es zu spät..........


----------



## Tomasz (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> ...
> Nach dem ich eine Pressemitteilung an verschiedene Medien geschickt habe, meldete sich eben das Regionale Fernsehen mit einer Einladung zu einer Diskussionsrunde am 29.09. :vik:. Mal sehen ob wir das so gebügelt bekommen!!
> ...
> Nun gilt es sachlich die Situation zu erklären und da muss ich schon sagen, die letztenBeiträge erinnern mich in Teilen an Kindergartenkleine Gruppe.
> ...





flor61 schrieb:


> Hey Badra,
> 
> das war mal ein Nach-Vorne-Gerichtetes Posting. Ich glaube, es wäre gut, daraus einen Extra-thread zu machen. Diskutieren ist auch wichtig, aber ich will wissen, was macht Sinn und was ist Unsinn. Die Beiträge hier beschäftigen 5-6 Angler. Der Rest kommt hier nicht mehr mit, auch wenn man sich Mühe gibt.
> 
> Petri



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an und kann die ganze Diskussion um Zeltböden und Gewässerpool auch nicht mehr hören. Sie mögen in der Sache richtig sein, sind aber in der aktuellen Situation und abgesichts der engen Zeitschiene der geplanten Fusion nicht zielführend. 
Was BADRA da erreicht hat, ist tausendmal mehr wert, als die Suche nach dem Zeltboden.
Vielen Dank an BARDA dafür#6.

Ich hatte es gestern wohl schonmal geschrieben und tue es gerne nochmal:



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Angesichts der  engen Zeitschiene und der bis dahin anstehenden Aufgaben finde ich es  daher auch sehr schade, wenn man sich auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze stürzt,  statt auf das Wesentliche und Machbare zu beschränken.
> Dies sind aus meiner Sicht folgende Punkte:
> 
> *1. ...den Verbände klar zu machen, dass es einer neuen und besseren Informationspolitik von oben nach unten braucht.
> ...



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Anstatt mal auf den Beitrag von Badra einzugehen wird hier
> munter weitergemacht mit Angler gegen Angler, irgendwie
> bezeichnend...



ab und an muss man sich mal die köppe heiss reden.


----------



## Gemini (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Du hast grundsätzlich Recht - natürlich. Aber was ich in den letzten Tagen festgestellt habe, ist ebenso wichtg, weil es die Basis dessen bildet, was Badra fordert. Nämlich Einigkeit bei der Begrifflichkeit!
> 
> Wir müssen uns erstmal darüber im Klaren sein, worüber wir eigentlich reden und wofür wir eigentlich Lösungen brauchen.



Ihr verliert euch nur in zahlreichen Nebenkriegsschauplätzen und ich meine gehört zu haben
dass die Zeit drängt.

Mit einem Fernsehbeitrag der, auch wenn er lediglich regional ausgestrahlt wird
schafft ihr euch eine Referenz. Voraussetzung ist natürlich dass die Berichterstattung
in eurem Sinne erfolgt. 

Mit einem kurzen Beitrag in Bild und Ton erreicht ihr den Adressaten besser als mit ellenlangen 
Forums-Diskussionen die sich im Kreis drehen oder bei denen es um Nebenkriegsschauplätze 
geht.

So eine Referenz-VÖ wird dann an andere regionale oder überregionale Medien geschickt, 
mit entsprechend ausgearbeiteter, begleitender Dokumentation und weiterführenden Informationen
zum Thema.

Die Essenz aus Tomasz' Beitrag würde ich mir auch nochmals genau anschauen.


----------



## Tomasz (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Wir müssen uns erstmal darüber im Klaren sein, worüber wir eigentlich reden und wofür wir eigentlich Lösungen brauchen.



Das sehe ich ein wenig anders, denn angesichts der Tatsache, dass die allergrößte Mehrheit der Angler noch garnichts von einer bevorstehenden Fusion weiß, können wir uns hier die Köppe einschlagen, ohne dass sich auch nur im geringsten etwas ändern wird. Schön wenn wir uns irgendwann einig sind was nun ein Wetterschutz ohne Boden ist und dann feststellen, dass die Fusion ohne Information und Mitwirkung der Angler über die Bühne gegangen ist. 
Du hast davon ab mit Deiner Webseite einen großen Anfang gemacht, den ich gerne an andere Stelle immer wieder verlinke und dazu aufrufe sich sachlich über die bevorstehende Fusion zu informieren. In Gesprächen gestern am Wasser musste ich feststellen, das weder die Vereinsvorstände noch der KAV-Vorsitzende irgend etwas von einer Fusion wissen|uhoh:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders, denn angesichts der Tatsache, dass die allergrößte Mehrheit der Angler noch garnichts von einer bevorstehenden Fusion weiß, können wir uns hier die Köppe einschlagen, ohne dass sich auch nur im geringsten etwas ändern wird. Schön wenn wir uns irgendwann einig sind was nun ein Wetterschutz ohne Boden ist und dann feststellen, dass die Fusion ohne Information und Mitwirkung der Angler über die Bühne gegangen ist.
> Du hast davon ab mit Deiner Webseite einen großen Anfang gemacht, den ich gerne an andere Stelle immer wieder verlinke und dazu aufrufe sich sachlich über die bevorstehende Fusion zu informieren. In Gesprächen gestern am Wasser musste ich feststellen, das weder die Vereinsvorstände noch der KAV-Vorsitzende irgend etwas von einer Fusion wissen|uhoh:.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



naja, die nebenschauplätze sind halt entstanden weil behauptet wird das im vdsf nachtangeln, setzkescher etc. verboten sind.

um da dann aufklärung an die DAV- mitglieder zu leisten haben wir versucht es klarzustellen, dass dies so nicht stimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> naja, die nebenschauplätze sind halt entstanden weil behauptet wird das im vdsf nachtangeln, setzkescher etc. verboten sind.


Das hat nie jemand behauptet.
Behauptet wurde:
Es gibt Landesverbände des VDSF, die das wollen (was nachweisbar stimmt, siehe B-W)..

Und dass mit der vorgelegten Satzung des geplanten Bundesverbandes Landesverbände Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung umsetzen müssen, so dass es bei einer entsprechenden Mehrheit dazu kommen kann, dass ALLE Landesverbände das dann umsetzen MÜSSEN. oder eben wieder aus dem Bundesverband austreten.

Dann lieber gleich keine Fusion als nachher wieder austreten müssen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> In Gesprächen gestern am Wasser musste ich feststellen, das weder die Vereinsvorstände noch der KAV-Vorsitzende irgend etwas von einer Fusion wissen



Das wieder zum Thema innerverbandliche Information und Demokratie.

Davon ab gäbe es ja einen einfachen Weg zu einer Fusion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495

Wenn man dazu noch die von Brotfisch angeführten rechtlichen und organisatorischen Aspekte des jetzigen Satzungsentwurfes mit berücksichtigt (nach seiner Aussage ist das ja praktisch eine Kopie der VDSF-Satzung. Als ehemaliger Landesverbandspräsident des VDSF und Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund und als Jurist kann er das sicher beurteilen. So viel zum Thema „gleichberechtigte Fusion“); wäre mit viel wohler.

Wenn ihr immer noch nicht begreifen wollt, dass es den Verbänden und Funktionären in der Mehrzahl eben nicht um Angler oder das Angeln geht, sondern um Macht, Pfründe, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten – und die Minderheit das dann noch abnickt – dann gehörts euch nicht anders..

Da aber augenscheinlich nichts passieren wird, sondern sich der DAV da einfach über den Tisch ziehen lässt, müssen die Angler dann halt damit leben was kommt, wenn sie sich das gefallen lassen...

Nicht besser verdient............


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wieder zum Thema innerverbandliche Information und Demokratie.
> 
> Davon ab gäbe es ja einen einfachen Weg zu einer Fusion:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495
> ...



man kann sich auch dumm stellen!
wenn man interesse am verband zeigt, kann man die fusionsabsichten auf deren homepage nachlesen.
auch wurde in diversen angelzeitschriften darüber geschrieben.

ich glaube nicht, dass die herren von nichts wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> wenn man interesse am verband zeigt, kann man die fusionsabsichten auf deren homepage nachlesen.
> auch wurde in diversen angelzeitschriften darüber geschrieben.


Und nachgewiesen falsch, was da zur Fusion veröffentlicht wurde - damit kann ja keiner was anfangen.

Da wird von gleichberechtigter Fusion gefaselt, obwohl es laut Verschmelzungsvertrag eine klare Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ist, der sich dann nur mit DAFV nen neuen Namen gibt - sieht man ja auch an der laut Brotfisch "Satzungskopie"...

Wenn man da also schon angelogen wird, genauso wie vom DAV-Bund, der immer behauptete, es gibt keine Fusion unter Zeitruck und ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte. 

Und wenn der DAV-Bund dazu von einem Landesverband gezwungen wird, der trotz der in der Satzung festgeschriebenen Mitgliedschaft im DAV weder seine Mitglieder informiert oder befragt über einen Austritt vom DAV oder Übertritt zum VDSF bei scheitern einer Fusion..

*Wieso sollte man bei den ganzen jetzt schon vorhandenen und nachgewiesenen Lügen und dem undemokratischen Gebahren irgendeinem dieser Verbände oder Funktionäre noch irgendwas glauben?*


----------



## Blauzahn (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Habe die Diskussion hier in den letzten Tagen nicht so verfolgen können, möchte aber doch noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu dem Satzungsentwurf beisteuern.
> 
> Er ist fast eine Kopie der VDSF - Satzung und passt nicht zu der neuen, sehr viel heterogeneren Struktur des Verbandes.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Ansatz / die Ansätze.
Das ist in diesem Thread seit langem der erste konstruktive Beitrag, auf dem sich aufbauen läßt.

Wärest du zu einer Mitarbeit bei der Erstellung einer Alternativsatzung bzw. einer neuen Satzung bereit?

René


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nachgewiesen falsch, was da zur Fusion veröffentlicht wurde - damit kann ja keiner was anfangen.
> 
> Da wird von gleichberechtigter Fusion gefaselt, obwohl es laut Verschmelzungsvertrag eine klare Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ist, der sich dann nur mit DAFV nen neuen Namen gibt - sieht man ja auch an der laut Brotfisch "Satzungskopie"...
> 
> ...



wie ich schon mal schrieb.
es besteht auch eine pflicht sich informationen zu besorgen...und nicht nur geben lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich gebs auf - Du willst Dich von Deinen Verbänden und Funktionären bescheixxen lassen -viel Spass dabei........


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf - Du willst Dich von Deinen Verbänden und Funktionären bescheixxen lassen -viel Spass dabei........



blödsinn!
ich seh das ganze nur etwas liberaler als du.

du forderst mehr eigenverantwortung...

warum diese eigenverantwortung nicht auch bei der einholung von informationen?

wenn beide seiten den popo- bewegen, dann hat jeder seine information.


----------



## Tomasz (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> naja, die nebenschauplätze sind halt entstanden weil behauptet wird das im vdsf nachtangeln, setzkescher etc. verboten sind.
> 
> um da dann aufklärung an die DAV- mitglieder zu leisten haben wir versucht es klarzustellen, dass dies so nicht stimmt.



Das mag sein und habe ich auch immer wieder an den Pranger gestellt. Die Diskussion muss auf einer sachlichen Ebene geführt werden. Panik zu verbreiten mag ein Weg sein um die Leute aufzurütteln. Meiner ist es nicht und wie sich aktuell zeigt, verliert man sich dann in Kleinkriege ohne an das große Ganze zu gehen.



Luku schrieb:


> man kann sich auch dumm stellen!
> wenn man interesse am verband zeigt, kann man die fusionsabsichten auf deren homepage nachlesen.
> auch wurde in diversen angelzeitschriften darüber geschrieben.
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass die herren von nichts wissen.



Und hier sehe ich das eigentliche Dilemma. Wo bitte und zu welchem Zeitpunkt hast Du Dich durch Homepages und Angelzeitschriften umfassend informiert gefühlt.
Ich als Mitglied im LAVB habe nichts auf deren Homepage zu deren Initiative mit den beiden anderen Verbänden gelesen. 
Mir fehlen auch Kommentare für die immer wieder gestellten dringenden Fragen wie sie hier im Board oft schon gestellt wurden. Wie sollen die Mitglieder sich wie gefordert, bis Ende des Jahres einbrigen, wenn nicht einmal die Kreisvereine, geschweige denn die Vereinsvorstände davon wissen? 
Selbst wenn die Fusion unter einem guten Stern stehen sollte, so kann es nicht sein, dass für so weit reichende Entscheidungen die Basis nicht mit auf den Weg genommen wird. Dazu bedarf es umfassender Informationen auf Hompages, in Verbandsorganen und auf außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlungen. Da kann es auch schon mal eine Sonderausgabe der Verbandszeitschriften an alle Mitglieder geben. Dafür sehe ich das Geld jedenfalls besser aufgehoben als in den Verbandsblättern die ich kenne, wo Anglekönige gekürt werden, Dutzende Fotos von sich gegeseitig Hände schüttelnden Funktionären usw. abgebildet sind. Da sehe ich die verdammte Verantwortung der Verbandsfunktionäre, nicht der Mitglieder, die sich das auf irgendwelchen gut gemachten Webseiten von Privatpersonen, kleinen Vereinen oder auch dem AB zusammen suchen müssen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Reibung erzeugt Wärme...

Wer über den Tisch gezogen wird, erzeugt Reibung...

Ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck, als ob viele Angler diese Art von "Nestwärme" brauchen, die dann entsteht, wenn sie über den Tisch gezogen werden..

:c


----------



## Badra (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo ist da noch jemand oder ist nur Thomas und Lukku an Bord ?

Ich möchte mich mit jemanden über meinen Erfolg freuen,  das ich eine Plattform erreichen konnte die von ca. 5.000 - 7.000 Menschen gesehen wird. Ob Angler oder nicht aber es wird eine Diskussion in Gang gebracht. Dabei kann ich für meine Mitglieder und die Freunde aus dem KAV die Dinge darstellen wie wir sie sehen.

So und nun seid ihr dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Klasse - es gibt einfach zu wenige die was machen.
Ob Funktionäre, Verbände oder Angler............

Abnicken und hinnehmen scheint beste deutsche Anglerkultur zu sein...

Jede Ausnahme ist da mehr als wohltuend - Sehr gut, Badra!


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> sorry thomas...
> 
> ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das wir alle mündige bürger sind und keinen affen brauchen der uns für ein thema motivieren muss.
> 
> und wer sich solche angelpolitischen themen nicht interessiert, brauch anschliessend auch nicht jammern wenn er net mehr angeln darf.



Tja, Luku, da gehen unsere Ansichten deutlich auseinander.
Ich behaupte da mal, dass ohne unsere Berichterstattung überhauptkaum jemand auf die Idee gekommen werde, die bevorstehende Übernahme des DAV kritisch zu bewerten.
Wird doch immer wieder betont, dass sich der Großteil nur dafür interessiert, dass er weiter angeln gehen kann. Da kommt keiner dahinter, dass er genau darin zukünftig (noch mehr) eingeschränkt werden könnte.
In der ganzen Diskussion fehlt mir wenigstens *ein* schlüssiges Argument, aus dem man ableiten kann, dass der zukünftige Verband in irgendeiner Form was Positives für uns Angler bewirken könnte. Dagegen gibt es massiv viele Argumente, warum viele Befürchtungen angebracht sind.

Und solange diejenigen, die gegen diese unsere Befürchtungen zu diskutieren versuchen, nichts anderes vorzubringen haben, als unseren Stil zu kritisieren und uns als Lügner und Verbreiter von Halbwahrheiten darzustellen, ohne dies auch nur ansatzweise mit Fakten oder verständlichen Argumenten untermauern zu können oder zu wollen, sehe ich absolut keinen Ansatz für Beruhigung in dem Thema.


----------



## Tomasz (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> wie ich schon mal schrieb.
> es besteht auch eine pflicht sich informationen zu besorgen...und nicht nur geben lassen.



Woher soll Opa Kalle sich das bitte besorgen, wenn er kein I-Net hat, die Kreisvorstände und einzelnen Vereinsvorstände nichts davon wissen und es deshalb auch keine außerordentlichen Versammlungen zu solch einem weitreichenden Thema gibt?
Opa Kalle ist Vereinsmitgllied weil er Angeln will. Er bezahlt seinen Beitrag, von dem ein Teil an die Verbände geht. Da haben die Verbände auch die verdammte Pflicht Kalle zu informieren, wenn sie etwas so großes wie eine Fusion vorhaben. Wenn dass in der Kürze der Zeit nicht machbar ist, dann muss die Zeitschiene eben verlängert werden. Wenn man es gut meint und etwas positives für uns Angler erreichen will, so kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, dies auch zu kommunizieren. Das ganze Mißtrauen, was gegenwärtig entsteht ist doch nicht alleine der AB-Redaktion geschuldet. Ich kann für mich persönlich den Stil und die Intention des AB ganz gut einschätzen. Das Mißtrauen entsteht aber auch und zunehmden, weil man außer auf den AB Seiten leider kaum etwas zu der Fusion finden kann, bzw. es so scheint als ob erst dann von den Verbänden reagiert wird, wenn die Sachen einmal im AB veröffentlicht worden sind. Da aber von Verbansseite nur wenig rüber kommt, kann zumindest vorsichtig ausgedrückt der Eindruch entstehen, dass da etwas ausgeheckt wird, dass nicht gutes bedeutet.
Ich gebe Dir aber auch Recht, das mit den Verbandsspitzen demokratisch gewählte Vertreter an der Spitze sitzen. Jedoch sind einmal alle 4 oder 5 Jahre gewählte Vertreter auch verpflichtet zwischen den Wahlperioden demokratissch zu arbeiten und umfassend zu informieren.
Nicht umsonst sind mit 9% die Piraten in das Berliner Abgeordenetenhaus gezogen und stellen in Kreuzberg Friedrichshain einen Bezirksstadtrat. Die Leute wollen beteiligt werden und Mitsprache auch zwischen den Wahlen haben. Das muss von Politik und Verbansspitze endlich mal akzeptiert werden. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Das muss von Politik und Verbansspitze endlich mal akzeptiert werden.


Hoffen und harren.....


----------



## gründler (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Moin

Hört auf euch "in die fresse zu hauen" es bringt doch nix ein,ich denke wir Angler sowie Vorstände Ex Amtsträger....etc.wollen was erreichen fürs Angeln in De.

Dann geht das nur in ruhe und mit Vernunft.




So mal was anderes,ist es nicht möglich Rechtlich gegen die Fusion vorzugehen?Also gibt es irgend ein Punkt der Anklagbar ist,bezw.nicht Rechtens und so die Fusion "blockieren kann/könnte"???

Bin kein Jurist,aber hier lesen ja genug Juras mit,und die könnten evtl.mal gucken ob da nicht was Anfechtbahr ist,also ob da nicht irgendwas geschrieben steht,was eine Fusion einhalten muss.

|wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> So und nun seid ihr dran.



Um's mal mit Ali G zu sagen: *R E S T E P K E* :vik:


----------



## Tomasz (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> @tomasz
> 
> umfassende und detailierte information..incl. kommentare und hinweise zu einzelnen satzungspunkte...hier in diesem forum.
> 
> ...



Da haben wir ja einiges gemeinsam und wenn Du meine Beiträge u.a. bei "*Wie mit Entscheidungsträgern umgehen?" *gelesen haben wirst, kannst Du das auch schnell nachprüfen. 
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass es jetzt um mehr geht, als die Art und Weise der redaktionellen Beiträge. 
Übrigens denke auch ich und andere wie WOLKENKRIEGER usw. nicht, dass der Gewässerpool nach einer Fusion wirklich gefährdet sein wird. Aber darum geht es ja auch nicht und das ist eben die Verlagerung auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze. Es geht um innerverbandliches Demokratieverständnis und Informationspflicht. Es geht darum Ängste abzubauen. Solllte all dies nicht gelingen, brauche ich keinen fusionierten Verband. Wozu auch? 
Daher nochmals ein großen Dank an das AB, WOLKENKRIEGER, BLAUZAHN, BADRA und all die anderen, die wirklich etwas an der Basis tun.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Daher nochmals ein großen Dank an das AB, WOLKENKRIEGER, BLAUZAHN, BADRA und all die anderen, die wirklich etwas an der Basis tun.


Dank zurück - noch sind es zu wenige, aber es werden immer mehr..

Mir zu langsam, das muss ich zugeben - nicht gut für meinen Blutdruck..


----------



## Tomasz (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

OK, wenn Ihr auf dieser Basis weiter machen wollt und es wichtiger ist, wer wann was gesagt hat, dann weiterhin viel Spaß. Ich habe auch eigentlich gerade viel zu arbeiten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn ein solcher Vorwurf kommt, will ich das genau wissen. 
Da ich keinen bei uns in der Red. kenne, der sowas meint oder schreiben würde. 
Wenn, kann das höchstens um Vergleiche gegangen sein, dass der DAV (als ehemaliger Ostverband) genauso bedingungslos kapituliert wie damals die DDR....

Wir setzen uns mit solchen Vorwürfen auseinander (im Gegensatz zu Verbänden, die lieber alles aussitzen..), da Du aber recht hast, dass das hier im Thema nix zu suchen hat, verschiebe ich das alles in den passenden Thread.

*Danke fürs aufmerksam machen, Tomasz*.


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> xte wiederholung!
> 
> danke für eure informationspolitik. lobenswert!
> auch deine persönliche informationspolitik was den dortmunder hafen anging.
> ...



Sorry, aber ich zweifle etwas an Deinem Wahrnehmungsvermögen.
Genau in der Sache Envio und Dortmunder Hafen waren sowohl der Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe als auch der 1. ASV Dortmund immer voll am Ball und immer mit aktuellen Informationen auf ihren Homepages zugegen, meist mit weniger als 24 Stunden Verzögerung. 
Besser ging es kaum!!

Aber ihr habt recht, das gehört nicht hierhin und dem Vorschlag von Tomasz, sich auf das grundsätzliche Thema
"innerverbandliches Demokratieverständnis und Informationspflicht" der Verbände zu fokussieren, halte ich für am meisten richtungsweisend.

@Badra:
Ich freue mich gerne mit Dir. Vielleicht kannst Du noch mit dem Sender klären, ob es die Aufzeichnung der Sendung irgendwie als Webstream geben wird/darf. Dann erreichen wir vielleicht noch ein paar mehr als nur die Zuschauer des Regionalsenders.


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich zweifle etwas an Deinem Wahrnehmungsvermögen.
> Genau in der Sache Envio und Dortmunder Hafen waren sowohl der Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe als auch der 1. ASV Dortmund immer voll am Ball und immer mit aktuellen Informationen auf ihren Homepages zugegen, meist mit weniger als 24 Stunden Verzögerung.
> Besser ging es kaum!!
> 
> ...



richtig, aber aufmerksam wurde man durch das board.
soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Badra (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

:m Mach ich !

Noch eins. Ich bin mit vielem hier mehr als einverstanden und nutze auch die Gelegenheit aus dem AB heraus Infos weiterzugeben, Texte für Briefe und Pressemitteilungen zu verwerten, gleichwohl geht mir dieses gezicke auf den Zander. Muss ich mich denn stundenlang darüber unterhalten ob das in dem einen Verein so und in einem anderen Verein so gehandhabt wird? |krach: #d#d#d#d

Die Idee von der Formulierung einer Satzung wie wir sie uns vorstellen ist da eher zielführend.#6

Diese juristisch geprüft über die Vereine und Kreisstrukturen an den Landesverband gesendet mit dem klaren Auftrag diese "Version" ins Spiel zu bringen.

Falls hier Juristen oder angehende Juristen hier im Bord sind, entwerft doch mal einen Fusionsvertrag oder so.

Der Opa Kalle aus Dresden würde sagen: "Ei verbibsch de jungen Leute müssen damit halt läbe, fertsch."


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Falls hier Juristen oder angehende Juristen hier im Bord sind, entwerft doch mal einen Fusionsvertrag oder so.


Wende Dich da an unser Mitglied Brotfisch.
Der ist Jurist (sogar ein Dr., wenngleich das nach Guttenberg nicht mehr viel heissen muss (was ich Dr. Thomás Guenther ausdrücklich NICHT!! unterstelle), konnts mir nur nicht  verkneifen..).

Zudem war er VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident in Berlin/Brandenburg sowie Vizepräsident im Bundesverband VDSF..

Dürfte daher dafür geeignet sein..

Und beschäftigt sich auch schon länger (auch gerade als VDSF-Insider kritisch) mit dem Thema und veröffentlicht auch dazu:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/


----------



## locotus (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> Hallo ist da noch jemand oder ist nur Thomas und Lukku an Bord ?
> 
> Ich möchte mich mit jemanden über meinen Erfolg freuen, das ich eine Plattform erreichen konnte die von ca. 5.000 - 7.000 Menschen gesehen wird. Ob Angler oder nicht aber es wird eine Diskussion in Gang gebracht. Dabei kann ich für meine Mitglieder und die Freunde aus dem KAV die Dinge darstellen wie wir sie sehen.
> 
> So und nun seid ihr dran.


 
Hier sind auch noch andere "Frühaufsteher". Hab gerade heute morgen eine Mail an den LAV S-A geschickt mit ein paar Fragen zum Thema Fusion. Mal sehen ob und wenn ja was da kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Super, locotus!!
Nur so gehts vorwärts!!!
Und das dann bitte auch veröffentlichen!

Uns dürfen die ja gerne ignorieren als Anglerboardredaktion - mal sehen ob eigene Mitglieder eine Antwort kriegen - und wenn ja, welche..


----------



## locotus (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

da bin ich auch gespannt. Auf der HP findet sich dazu nichts. Vom Verein hab ich im Frühjahr mal ein Infoschreiben zum Stand der Dinge bekommen, da lag alles ja gerade auf Eis. Sonst sickert leider nicht wirklich was durch. Und viele Angler wissen wirklich nicht was dort geplant ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Sonst sickert leider nicht wirklich was durch. Und viele Angler wissen wirklich nicht was dort geplant ist.


Wieder das Thema mangelnde Information und Demokratie.....

Ich behaupte mal (ohne das belegen zu können, um das auch gleich zu sagen!!):
Wenn die DAV-Angler in der Mehrheit wüssten, dass ihre Verbände einen Übertritt zum VDSF planen, würden die das nicht mitmachen wollen........


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Thomas,

da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Das was zur Zeit läuft, darf ich z.B. meinem Vater (79) nicht erzählen, dann dreht er durch. Er sagt immer, die Angler haben es schon immer geschafft, gerade bei den Kommunisten, sich für nichts vereinnahmen zu lassen. Versuche gab es zur Genüge. Z.B. Trainingsanzuge zum Wettkampfangeln. Ergebnis war, da ging keiner mehr hin, oder zum 1.Mai mit Angel marschieren. Mit Angel ja, aber am Wasser auf Raubfisch, denn an diesem Tag war die Schonzeit vorbei.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Das was zur Zeit läuft, darf ich z.B. meinem Vater (79) nicht erzählen, dann dreht er durch.


Erzähls ihm bitte genau deswegen!!!

Bei den unfähigen und verlogenen Verbänden und Funktionären sind durchdrehende Angler das einzige, was vielleicht überhaupt noch helfen kann....


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Stuffel*
> 
> 
> ...


 
FALSCH! Kein Einzelproblem. Die gesammten untergeordneten Ebenen des LAV Brandenburg, einem der Initiatoren des jetztigen Vorstoß unter Zeitdruck, sind nicht informiert, oder wollen/dürfen es nicht sein. Schau auf die offizielle Webseite des LAVB - kein Wort von einer Fusion!


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Ralf

Stell doch bitte den Sachsen-Link hier ein. Auch siehe PN

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> Stell doch bitte den Sachsen-Link hier ein. Auch siehe PN
> 
> Petri



Öh, steh grad auf der Leitung. StellDu ihn doch ein bevor Du mir das lange erklären musst.


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Öh, steh grad auf der Leitung. StellDu ihn doch ein bevor Du mir das lange erklären musst.



Sorry Ralf,

ich meinte in diesem Fall wasser-ralf.

Petri


----------



## Blauzahn (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> Stell doch bitte den Sachsen-Link hier ein. Auch siehe PN
> 
> Petri



Bin zwar nicht Ralf,
aber wenn es dieser ist http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/
kann auch ich helfen.


----------



## Tomasz (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> FALSCH! Kein Einzelproblem. Die gesammten untergeordneten Ebenen des LAV Brandenburg, einem der Initiatoren des jetztigen Vorstoß unter Zeitdruck, sind nicht informiert, oder wollen/dürfen es nicht sein. Schau auf die offizielle Webseite des LAVB - kein Wort von einer Fusion!



Richtig oder besser ein Beispiel dafür, wie es falsch laufen kann. 
Keine Info auf der offiziellen Verbandsseite. 
Keine Info im offiziellen Mitteilungsblatt, dem "Märkischen Angler", bzw. keine Sonderausgabe dazu in Hinblick auf die geplante Fusion.
Wenn man dass glauben darf, dann wurden auch die Kreisangelverbände nicht informiert.
Also kann es auch keine Infos an die Vereinsvorstände oder gar die Basis geben.
Das ist der eigentliche Skandal und gibt vielen das Gefühl, dass hier in Hinterzimmern etwas gegen die Interessen der Angler und aus reinem Eigeninteresse geschoben wird. Sollte dies ein falscher Eindruck sein, was ich mir sehr wünschen würde, so bricht sich die Verbandsspitze doch keinen Zacken aus der Krone ihre Basis zu informieren und den Satzungsentwurf und den Verschmelzungsvertrag so zu kommentieren, dass es für jeden verständlich wird, was da auf uns zukommt und bestehende Ängste zu nehmen. 
Zudem ja der Bundesverband des DAV seine Mitglieder bis zum 30.11. aufgefordert hatte mitzuarbeiten. Aber auch das ist viel zu kurz gefasst, da es dazu in vielen Vereinen außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen bedarf. Angesichts der fehlenden Informationen aber sowieso ein Witz.
Also fordert die Infos weiterhin von Euren Vereinsvorständen, den KAV und den LAV bis hin zum Bundesvorstand ein und teilt denen bei Bedarf Eure Bedenken mit. Gute gebündelte Infos und Vordrucke an den DAV dazu gibt es z.B. hier:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente/
Informiert auch weiterhin andere Angler am Wasser, in den Angelgeschäften oder wo auch immer über die geplante Fusion und deren möglichen Folgen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Blauzahn
Dein Link geht nicht.

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.html

Falls der gemeint ist
Gruß A.


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja, genau der ist gemeint.
Dazu hat der LAV Sa. auch noch ein Positionspapier auf dieser Seite.
Gemessen an unserem LAVBr. muß man den Sachsen zugute halten, dass sie wenigstens ihre Mitglieder zu informiweren versuchen, den Anschein von Demokratie wahren. 
Für mich persönlich hat mein LAVB auf meine Aufragen/Anschreiben nicht einmal eine Antwort übrig. Aber ich bin ja auch nur ein kleines Mitglied, verstehe diese komplexe Thematik eh nicht.


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Wenn man dass glauben darf, dann wurden auch die Kreisangelverbände nicht informiert.


So stellt es sich bei uns auch dar, wobei ioch mir nicht sicher bin, ob die nicht nur mauern.


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Sollte dies ein falscher Eindruck sein, was ich mir sehr wünschen würde, so bricht sich die Verbandsspitze doch keinen Zacken aus der Krone ihre Basis zu informieren und den Satzungsentwurf und den Verschmelzungsvertrag so zu kommentieren, dass es für jeden verständlich wird, was da auf uns zukommt und bestehende Ängste zu nehmen.


 
Die Sachsen tun es auf diese Weise
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/pdf/LVSA-Position-VDSF-DAV.pdf
zumindest lassen sie ihre Mitglieder nicht dumm sterben.


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja Tomasz, diese Seite 


> Gute gebündelte Infos und Vordrucke an den DAV dazu gibt es z.B. hier:
> http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente/


must Du in Deiner Umgebung kommunizieren. Hier ist sie schon viele mal gepostet worden. Ich glaube, jeder Interessierte im Board dürfte sie bald kennen. Die Anderen müssen wir erreichen - und vorallem WECKEN!!!


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ralf 
ich finde es zwar postiv, das mein LV es wenigstens bis auf die Internetseite geschafft hat.
Nur wer schaut dort hin?
Wenn ich an unsere Rentner denke, dann eher nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dann informier Du sie, Du hast doch jetzt die ganzen Infos über die Lügen von Verbänden und Funktionären rund um die Fusion..


----------



## ivo (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Na zumindest lesen die Damen und Herren kräftig mit.....


----------



## Blauzahn (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Thomas,
hast du die aktuelle Satzung des VDSF?
Habe mir schon die Finger wund gesucht, aber nichts gefunden...


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Na zumindest lesen die Damen und Herren kräftig mit.....


In unserem Bundeslande scheinen sie das nicht zu tun. Sonst hätten sie doch bemerkt, dass es in ihrem Anglervolke gärt und hätten sich zu einer Reaktion hinreißen lassen. Aber es kommt nichts und in den KAV's weiß man von nichts|kopfkrat.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> In unserem Bundeslande scheinen sie das nicht zu tun. Sonst hätten sie doch bemerkt, dass es in ihrem Anglervolke gärt und hätten sich zu einer Reaktion hinreißen lassen. Aber es kommt nichts und in den KAV's weiß man von nichts|kopfkrat.



Wahrscheinlich sind sie sich ihrer Sache so sicher, als eigentliche Initiatoren des ganzen Deals, das man sich zurücklehnt und von oben herab auf das aufgebrachte Anglervolk schaut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Thomas,
> hast du die aktuelle Satzung des VDSF?
> Habe mir schon die Finger wund gesucht, aber nichts gefunden...


Schick ich Dir - klar findest Du die nicht öffentlich auf der Seite eines so undemokratischen Verbandes......


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja Blauzahn, so sieht es wohl aus.
Aber wenn ich auch sehe, wie wenig die Leute sich bemerkbar machen, von ihrem Recht gebrauch machen, die Stimme zu erheben. Dann werden Die Herrschften wohl auch Recht behalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Dann werden Die Herrschften wohl auch Recht behalten.


Nicht Recht behalten, sie nehmen sich das nur widerrechtlich heraus.....


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Stimmt Thomas - ich würde mich nur sehr freuen, bei uns irgend eine Reaktion zu bekommen, sei es positiv oder negativ. damit ich sehe, dass es ankommt. Aber da "Oben" scheint niemand zu sein, man hört nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Können sie, weil die Angler nicht informiert sind und sich das gefallen lassen.

Selber schuld..

Alter Spontispruch:
Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt...


----------



## Luku (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

da ich nicht nur meckern kann....

ich habe nun mal meinen landesverband westfalen u. lippe mit der bitte um stellungnahme bezüglich mangelnder information zur fusion angeschrieben.
auf deren website wird die fusion auch nicht erwähnt.

auch habe ich um stelllungnahme zur angeblich einzigen legitimation des angelns gebeten. mit hinweis auf die problematik bezüglich PCB- skandal in dortmund.

und andere kleinigkeiten angesprochen.

bin gespannt was zurück kommt bzw. ob was zurück kommt.


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Können sie, weil die Angler nicht informiert sind und sich das gefallen lassen.


 
Letzteresja, Erstes stimmt nicht ganz. Du weißt, zumindest ein großer Teil der Leute in meinem Umfeld und auch dem Umfeld einiger Anderer hier im Board hat inzwischen die Chance, sich durch andere als die offiziellen Kanäle zu informieren. Scheinbar lässt sich aber ein nicht unbertächtlicher Teil davon schon wieder veraxxxen und wehrt sich immer noch nicht.
Was unsereinem bleibt die "Genugtuung", alles in seiner Macht stehende dagegen getan zu haben.

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> bin gespannt was zurück kommt bzw. ob was zurück kommt.


 
Nicht viel, wenn die so wie bei uns ticken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich kann leider nicht schreiben, was ich möchte, sonst heissts wieder ich pauschaliere..


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

es ist nur so frustrierend. Man weckt die Leute, die sind empört undrennen zu ihren Vorsitzenden, oder telefonieren mit ihren KAV's, um sich dort wieder eine beruhiegungspille abzuholen. Aber wie man ihnen, vor allem mit vorentheltener Info auf der Nase rum tanzt, merken sie einfach nicht, wollen es wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				wasser-ralf schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nur so frustrierend. Man weckt die Leute, die sind empört undrennen zu ihren Vorsitzenden, oder telefonieren mit ihren KAV's, um sich dort wieder eine beruhiegungspille abzuholen


Wir machen das schon seit Jahren. 
Vielleicht verstehste jetzt manche Reaktion von uns (besser??)...


Ausserdem:


			
				wasser-ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie man ihnen, vor allem mit vorentheltener Info auf der Nase rum tanzt, merken sie einfach nicht, wollen es wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht.





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Reibung erzeugt Wärme...
> 
> Wer über den Tisch gezogen wird, erzeugt Reibung...
> 
> Ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck, als ob viele Angler diese Art von "Nestwärme" brauchen, die dann entsteht, wenn sie über den Tisch gezogen werden.. :c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn ich mir die Webseite des Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund Bayern, immerhin der Landesverband von Bayern im DAV anschaue wundert mich nichts. Die Infos die man dort unter der Rubrik "News" bekommt sind so alt wie der Schnee vom letzten Winter. 

Mein Vereinsvorsitzender hat nach einer geschlagenen Woche auf meine Fragen zur bevorstehenden Übernahme geantwortet. 
Die Antwort viel dann auch so aus wie man sich hätte denken können. Es wäre alles nicht so schlimm und für die Angler ändert sich ja nichts. Außerdem wurde darauf hingewiesen das in den neuen Satzungsentwurf ja fast 100% der DAV Forderungen aufgenommen wurden und der DAV die treibende Kraft bei dieser "Fusion" wäre. 
Halt das übliche. |rolleyes
Informationen zur bevorstehenden Übernahme findet man auf der Vereinshomepage aber vergebens.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Halt das übliche.


Eben, nichts als Lügen.



> und der DAV die treibende Kraft bei dieser "Fusion" wäre.


Wer war nochmal Initiator dieser Initiative "Pro DAFV "; wegen der wir jetzt den Scheixx hier am Hals haben?
Ach richtig, 2 VDSF-Verbände - dabei auch gerade die Bayern (der kennt sich also nicht mal im eigenen Land aus)!! - und 1 DAV-Verband..

Entweder lügen diese Funktionäre und Verbände, wenn sies Maul aufmachen oder sie wissens nicht besser.

Beides ist gleich schlecht für uns Angler..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer war nochmal Initiator dieser Initiative "Pro DAFV "; wegen der wir jetzt den Scheixx hier am hals haben?
> Ach richtig, 2 VDSF-Verbände - dabei auch gerade die Bayern (der kennt sich also nicht mal im eigenen Land aus)!! - und 1 DAV-Verband..



Mein Verein, auch wenn er in Bayern ist, ist im DAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja und?
Hab ich schon gelesen..

Ich schrieb ja auch nicht gleicher Verband, sondern gleiches Bundesland.

Dass der DAV sich inzwischen als nicht besser als der VDSF rausgestellt hat, sollte eigentlich jedem klar geworden sein.

Da wird genauso gelogen, getäuscht, Informationen vorenthalten, Diskussionen verhindert, und, und, und, wie auch im VDSF........


----------



## isi 81 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So melde mich auch mal wieder. Habe jetzt meinen Verein(Sachsen) auf die ganze Problematik aufmerksam gemacht und die Seite von Wolkenkrieger(super Seite )mit Satzungsentwurf etc. verlinkt und darum gebeten schnellstmöglich eine Mitgliederversammlung ins Leben zu rufen, und das Thema (Fusion) auseinanderzunehmen und eine klare Stellungnahme nach Elbflorenz zu schicken. Wie fast in jedem Verein wusste man von nichts:c. 

Die ersten Reaktionen|bigeyes lassen mich erst einmal positiv aufatmen denn ich glaube man hat Verstanden das diese Satzung in der Form nicht akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Klasse in 2-facher Hinsicht!

Du hast aktiv etwas getan!

*ABSOLUT SUPER!!!*

Und es gibt scheinbar doch Angler, die noch was kapieren in den Vereinen und sich nicht nur beruhigen und belügen lassen von ihren Verbänden und Funktionären - ein Licht am Horizont!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Hab ich schon gelesen..
> 
> Ich schrieb ja auch nicht gleicher Verband, sondern gleiches Bundesland.
> ...



Haaalloooo Thoooomas,|wavey:
....immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen....
Du pinkelst hier gerade dem falschen ans Beim. Ich gehöre zu den "Guten".|wavey:


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Die Sachsen scheinen einfach etwas heller zu sein, als wir hier in Brandenburg. Auch was die Web-Präsenz betrifft. Auf der Webseite unseres LAVB findet sich nicht eine Mailadresse.
Unser KAV ist auch telefonisch einfach nicht zu erreichen. Aber ich versuche es weiter und wenn ich es mal schaffe, lasse ich mich nicht abwimmeln.


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Haaalloooo Thoooomas,|wavey:
> ....immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen....


Hey Stuffel, ich glaube so böse meint der Thomas das gar nicht


----------



## isi 81 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ stuffel

Hast du nicht die möglichkeit zb. die Seite von Wolkenkrieger in Eurer Homepage im Gästebuch zu verlinken? Vielleicht liest es doch der ein oder andere und macht sich gedanken|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Du pinkelst hier gerade dem falschen ans Beim. Ich gehöre zu den "Guten".


Sorry, wenn das falsch rüberkam - Nicht Dich wollt ich anpinkeln, sondern Deinen Verband und Deine Funktionäre..

Ich krieg einfach immer mehr das kotxxn, wenn man hier immer mehr mitkriegt, wie die Angler von den Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionären entweder bewusst belogen werden, um diese Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF durchdrücken zu können - oder es die Funktionäre und Verbandsgliederungen selber nicht besser wissen, weil die den Lügen ihrer Oberen eben auch glauben (wollen?)...

Beides gleich scheixxe für uns Angler...


----------



## Blauzahn (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......- oder es die Funktionäre und Verbandsgliederungen selber nicht besser wissen, weil die den Lügen ihrer Oberen eben auch glauben (wollen?)...
> 
> Beides gleich scheixxe für uns Angler...



..oder eben in ihrer Agonie auf einen Brief mit einer Information und sämtlichen Dokumenten warten, der nie kommen wird.
So gestern bei einem Telefonat mit einem Kollegen aus meiner Region erlebt...

O-Ton...
solange ich das nicht vor mir habe, interessiert mich das nicht, die wollen doch was von uns....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich krieg, wie gesagt, immer mehr das kotzxx......................


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> O-Ton...
> solange ich das nicht vor mir habe, interessiert mich das nicht, die wollen doch was von uns....


 
Nur wie willst Du noch den Gang der Dinge aufhalten?
Das einfache Mitglied wird in der Verbandsführung nicht gehört,, nicht für voll genommen und die unteren Ebenen reagieren wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



isi 81 schrieb:


> @ stuffel
> 
> Hast du nicht die möglichkeit zb. die Seite von Wolkenkrieger in Eurer Homepage im Gästebuch zu verlinken? Vielleicht liest es doch der ein oder andere und macht sich gedanken|kopfkrat



Diese Möglichkeit besteht natürlich. Es ist auch so das es hier im AB Boardies aus meinem Verein gibt. Von daher kann man davon ausgehen das die Mitglieder, oder zumindest einige, über den Wertegang der "Fusion" Bescheid wissen. Es wird wohl vielmehr so sein das es sie nicht weiter interessiert.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird wohl vielmehr so sein das es sie nicht weiter interessiert


Wie gesagt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Reibung erzeugt Wärme...
> 
> Wer über den Tisch gezogen wird, erzeugt Reibung...
> 
> Ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck, als ob viele Angler diese Art von "Nestwärme" brauchen, die dann entsteht, wenn sie über den Tisch gezogen werden.. :c


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> O-Ton...
> solange ich das nicht vor mir habe, interessiert mich das nicht, die wollen doch was von uns....



Das Gleiche mußte ich in dieser Woche auch erfahren. Die KAV-ler können ja auch nichts dafür. Machen alles ehrenamtlich, müssen sich um die Familie kümmern und wurden in den letzten Monaten, wenn nicht Jahren, ständig mit Entwürfen zugemüllt, so das es keine Interesse gibt, sich mit dem nächsten Entwurf zu beschäftigen. Diese Strategie könnte glatt von mir sein.
Leider wird dieser ernste Entwurf nicht als solcher gekennzeichnet, so daß erstmal die Flügel hängen und das Interesse auf KAV-Ebene fast Null ist.
Gut finde ich die Reaktion auf sächsischer Seite. Da findet im Ansatz Aufklärung statt.

Petri


----------



## Blauzahn (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Die KAV-ler können ja auch nichts dafür. Machen alles ehrenamtlich, müssen sich um die Familie kümmern ....



Das lass ich als Ausrede nicht gelten.

Auch ich arbeite im Ehrenamt,
zwar nur auf der untersten Ebene...
aber auch da sollte man in der Lage sein, die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen zu können.
Das sind wir uns und unseren Mitgliedern einfach schuldig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Gut finde ich die Reaktion auf sächsischer Seite. Da findet im Ansatz Aufklärung statt.


Nachdem hier im Board genug Wirbel gemacht wurde - von alleine sind die ja auch nicht drauf gekommen - aber immerhin..


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das lass ich als Ausrede nicht gelten.



Ob Du es gelten läßt oder nicht, das ist aber die Tatsache. Diesen "Teufelskreis" gilt es, zu durchbrechen. Dafür reden wir uns ja die Finger wund, um notwendige Strategien zu erkennen und dann auch anzuwenden.

Petri


----------



## flor61 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem hier im Board genug Wirbel gemacht wurde - von alleine sind die ja auch nicht drauf gekommen - aber immerhin..


Dann ist doch schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung von hier aus gemacht worden.
Dafür Danke

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

|supergriGerne, aber an uns lags ja noch nir


----------



## nasengnuf (22. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Moin in die Runde,

soooo, jetzt habe ich mich etwas runtergefahren. Nach einem netten Gespräch mit meinem "Schwager in Spe" vor ca. 1h, welcher sich im "Land der Frühaufsteher" im DAV sehr arangiert (ohne Ironie) platzt mir hier beim schreiben fast nochmals der Arscx. Er hatte doch tatsächlich letzte Woche ne Mitgliederversammlung und lt. seiner Aussage wurde/ ist das Thema "Fusion" doch seit 6 Monaten vom Tisch !!!, es liegt ja auf Eis, wir sollen uns keine Sorgen machen, alles ist GUT !... , hat der Vorstand gesagt !!!

Meine alle hier aus dem Bord vorgebrachten Einwendungen zu diesem Thema tat er mit den Worten " ..ist ja noch nichts unterschrieben oder bekannt.., ne aktuelle vorliegende Satzung haben wir nicht..." ab. Da frage ich mich echt, was ist das für ne Info-Politik der Verbände ? Ich könnte :c
Ist aber auch nett vom Board hier zu erfahren, dass man als "Brandenburger DAV" Mitglied so verraten und verkauft wurde..., hatte bis dato keine Ahnung davon. Selbst mein Verein ist da wohl sehr "rückständig" was die Info-Politik angeht, TOPNEWS: "Beitragskasierung 2012" #d Super 

Allgemein: 
Da ich diesen Thread von Anfang an verfolge, muß ich sagen das meiner Meinung nach bis (auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen) wohl ein "GESAMTDEUTSCHER VERBAND" gewünscht ist. Es muß aber als Gesamtpaket passen ! 

Die Tonalität läßt hier aber auf beiden Seiten mittlerweile zu wünschen übrig ! Egal ob PRO oder CONTRA Einwände kommen, der "Boardferkelfahnder" könnte sich hier richtig bedienen und austoben.

@ Ralle 24: ja, Du hast Recht mit Deinem Eindruck, es gibt hier im Board bestimmt auch einige "stille Mitleser" die sich nicht viel äußern und ev. auch im Hintergrund agieren / tätig werden. Ich zähle mich eigentlich zu den Boardies, die einfach Angeln wollen und gut ist...Hier und da mal ne Info aus dem Board abholen und das wars. Aber als altes "Ossi Kind" mit ca. 25 Jahren DAV Erfahrung, davon 8 Jahre AKTIVE Jugendarbeit in der ehemaligen DDR, werde selbst ich wach um aktiv zu werden. Denn das was man(n) hier abzieht/abziehen will geht gar nicht !!! 

Sofern ein Dank an ALLE !!! Nein, ich nenne jetzt keine Namen...

Grüße aus Potsdam
(dem Land der Verrä..)

Mario mit Wurzeln in Sachs.-Anh.
Altmark mein Baumkuchen:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Aber als altes "Ossi Kind" mit ca. 25 Jahren DAV Erfahrung, davon 8 Jahre AKTIVE Jugendarbeit in der ehemaligen DDR, werde selbst ich wach um aktiv zu werden. Denn das was man(n) hier abzieht/abziehen will geht gar nicht !!!


Das finde ich wirklich erstklassig!!!
Absolut klasse!
Nur so gehts, wenn immer mehr aufwachen und dann auch was unternehmen!
Super!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

PS:
Nachdem Funktionäre und Verbände immer jammern, die Angler würde das alles nicht interessieren und sie würden nur angeln wollen, müssen sie uns inzwischen ja richtig dankbar sein, dass wir es wenigstens schaffen ein paar Angler zu motivieren  - sie kriegens ja nicht hin (oder wollens nicht??)..
:q:q:q


PS:
Glaub trotzdem nicht, dass wir ein Dankschreiben kriegen werden..
#c


----------



## locotus (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Glaub trotzdem nicht, dass wir ein Dankschreiben kriegen werden..
> #c


 
Nö wofür:q, das ihr es geschafft habt ein paar hinter dem Sofa vorzuholen:m, die dann auch noch dafür sorgen, das die Herren mit einemmal Stress bekommen und immer wieder ihre Parolen runterleiern müssen. Die sagen sich eher, wenn wir die in die Finger kriegen, zerreissen wir sie in der Luft. 

Spass beiseite und zurück zum Thema. Ich les hier schon eine Weile mit, zwar nicht immer alles und jeden Beitrag aber ich versuch auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben. Mein Eindruck dabei ist, dass wenn es Widerstand gibt, der auch nach oben geäußert wird, dass das vorwiegend im Osten also im DAV geprägtem Gebiet passiert.
Irre ich mich oder ist es den anderen Anglern, ob VDSF organisiert oder nicht organisiert egal? Bevor hier wieder Nichtorganisierte sich rausreden, spätestens bei Gesetzesänderungen, -verschärfungen zu ungunsten von uns Anglern, die vom Verband / von Verbänden angeregt, unterstützt, einfach abgenickt oder nicht verhindert worden sind, seit ihr mit im Boot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Irre ich mich oder ist es den anderen Anglern, ob VDSF organisiert oder nicht organisiert egal?


In NRW geht auch was bei einem VDSF-Verband - die sind deswegen schon stinksauer - haben auch schon unter der Hand mit Verbandsrausschmiss gedroht, weil sich jemand getraut hat, Anträge einzureichen, wenn er die nicht zurückziehen würde..

Wir wurden entsprechend informiert, sobald da Ergbenisse feststehen, wird das natürlich hier auch berichtet..


----------



## Luku (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



locotus schrieb:


> Nö wofür:q, das ihr es geschafft habt ein paar hinter dem Sofa vorzuholen:m, die dann auch noch dafür sorgen, das die Herren mit einemmal Stress bekommen und immer wieder ihre Parolen runterleiern müssen. Die sagen sich eher, wenn wir die in die Finger kriegen, zerreissen wir sie in der Luft.
> 
> Spass beiseite und zurück zum Thema. Ich les hier schon eine Weile mit, zwar nicht immer alles und jeden Beitrag aber ich versuch auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben. Mein Eindruck dabei ist, dass wenn es Widerstand gibt, der auch nach oben geäußert wird, dass das vorwiegend im Osten also im DAV geprägtem Gebiet passiert.
> Irre ich mich oder ist es den anderen Anglern, ob VDSF organisiert oder nicht organisiert egal? Bevor hier wieder Nichtorganisierte sich rausreden, spätestens bei Gesetzesänderungen, -verschärfungen zu ungunsten von uns Anglern, die vom Verband / von Verbänden angeregt, unterstützt, einfach abgenickt oder nicht verhindert worden sind, seit ihr mit im Boot.




nein nein..egal nicht.
nur die möglichen veränderungen bedeuten eine verschlechterung für DAV- Mitglieder.
für vdsf mitglieder eine mögliche leichte verbesserung. 
was aber die aktuellen satzungauszüge leider nicht widerspiegeln.

für uns vdsf mitglieder ändert sich offensichtlich nichts.
warum dann aufregen?  
und...kämpfen heisst ja nicht seine kommentare im board ablassen sondern vor ort taten sprechen lassen.

übrigens....gegen den vdsf kämpfen ist wie, als wenn man gegen windmühlen kämpft.

man kämpft als angler gegen verein, stadt und gemeinde, gegen land, gegen staat und dann nnoch gegen landesverbände und bundesverbände...

ein wenig viele kämpfe.



gibt zuviele landesverbände. auch da könnte man einiges reformieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> für vdsf mitglieder eine mögliche leichte verbesserung.


Ja, wenn Nachtangelverbot und Abknüppelgebot dann möglicherweise bundesweit drohen, da diese Gefahr nicht von vorneherein ausgeschossen wird, obwohl das leicht möglich wäre.....


----------



## Luku (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Nachtangelverbot und Abknüppelgebot dann möglicherweise bundesweit drohen, da diese Gefahr nicht von vorneherein ausgeschossen wird, obwohl das leicht möglich wäre.....




naja...
wenn es nach nem grünen - politiker gehn würde, gebe es bereits nen angelverbot in nrw.

also...von drohen her...droht uns vieles.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und? 

Weils von den Grünen droht, müssen das Verbände auch noch fordern?

Gehts noch?
.................


----------



## Luku (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Weils von den Grünen droht, müssen das Verbände auch noch fordern?
> 
> ...





absolut nicht.

stellt sich nur die frage welche interessen die verbände noch vertreten.
bemängelst du ja auch schon seit jahren. zu recht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und ich weiss, warum ich das seit langem bemängele...........

Nur wachen die Angler halt zu langsam auf, da sie von den Verbänden belogen, getäuscht, nicht informiert, falsch informiert etc..
Und bei der Wahrnehmung ihrer Rechte versucht werden, sie da auszubremsen..

Und solange die Angler weiterschlafen, können Verbände und Funktionäre weiter mauscheln - nicht besser verdient...........


----------



## Luku (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

ach, geduld.

jetzt rückt die generation nach die mit dem internet aufgewachsen ist.
das internet wird auch den verbänden druck machen.
informationen gehn jetzt schneller durchs land, protest kann untereinander abgesprochen werden etc.

ihr habt doch schon einiges bewegt.
angler tauschen sich im board aus und werden informiert, vorstände müssen sich nun frage gefallen lassen. gab es vor 20- 30 jahren nicht in diesem umfang.
obs denen passt oder nicht.....der angler wird kritischer.


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich weiss, warum ich das seit langem bemängele...........
> 
> Nur wachen die Angler halt zu langsam auf, da sie von den Verbänden belogen, getäuscht, nicht informiert, falsch informiert etc..
> Und bei der Wahrnehmung ihrer Rechte versucht werden, sie da auszubremsen..
> ...




Seid euch dessen sicher: die Angler werden weiterschlafen!
Die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler hält es nichtmal für nötig, die Jahreshauptversammlungen ihrer Vereine zu besuchen. Geschweige denn, die Punkte  zur Abstimmung auf die Tagesordnung zu bringen, die ihnen nicht gefallen.
Für Angler ist wichtig das die Beiträge nicht erhöht werden und ordentlich Fisch im Wasser ist.
Alles andere sollen mal 'die da oben' für sie erledigen.

Tun die zwar nicht - müssen sie aber ja auch nicht!
Die Angler lassen sie ja schließlich machen...........


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



locotus schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder ist es den anderen Anglern, ob VDSF organisiert oder nicht organisiert egal?



@ locotus
nicht böse sein, wenn ich nur obigen Auszug aus Deinem Artikel zitiere.

Es ist ihnen, soweit überhaupt bekannt, sicher nicht egal.
Dennoch wird ihnen die Fusion sicher kaum so nahe gehen, wie den Mitgliedern des DAV.
Ihnen wird ja allseits vermittelt, sie gewönnen etwas hinzu. Mehrwert sozusagen.
Das kann ja nur gut sein und bietet somit keinen Anlaß für kritische Betrachtungen.

Ich, als nach vielen Jahrzehnten 'organisiert sein', nicht mehr  organisierter würde auch denken,
das diese Fusion eher eine Sache der DAV-ler ist.
Sie müssen sich selbst kümmern nicht untergebuttert zu werden.
Und ihre eigenen Bedingungen stellen, damit es zu einer sie befriedigenden Fusion kommen kann.
Dabei sollten sie auch durchaus selbstbewußt ihre Standpunkte vertreten, denn offensichtlich
ist es ja der VDSF, der den DAV gern einverleiben möchte - und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ihnen wird ja allseits vermittelt, sie gewönnen etwas hinzu. Mehrwert sozusagen.
> Das kann ja nur gut sein und bietet somit keinen Anlaß für kritische Betrachtungen.


FALSCH!!!

Ihnen droht genauso wie den DAV-Anglern die Gefahr, dass Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot etc. dann BUNDESWEIT! kommen.
In jedem Bundesland - auch in JEDEM VDSF-Land...

Wer das nicht begreifen will, - *schon alleine weil die Möglichkeit mit der neuen Satzung besteht* -  dass der VDSF mit neuem Namen als Bundesverband das dann seinen Landesverbänden auferlegen kann, soll weiterschlafen - aber hinterher nicht wieder jammern.


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



joerch schrieb:


> *ironiemodus an*
> Ihnen wird ja allseits vermittelt, sie gewönnen etwas hinzu. Mehrwert sozusagen.
> Das kann ja nur gut sein und bietet somit keinen Anlaß für kritische Betrachtungen. *ironiemodus aus
> *



Ich bitte um Nachsicht, ich hätte mich präziser ausdrücken sollen:
es hätte anstelle 'allseits' selbsverständlich seitens ihres 'VDSF' heißen müssen


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



joerch schrieb:


> Ich, als nach vielen Jahrzehnten 'organisiert sein', nicht mehr  organisierter würde auch denken,
> das diese Fusion eher eine Sache der DAV-ler ist.
> Sie müssen sich selbst kümmern nicht untergebuttert zu werden.



Das mag vordergründig so aussehen, in wirklichkeit verlieren die im VDSF organisierten Angler, sowie alle nicht organisierten Angler, eine ganze Menge.

1.) Geht es auch nicht organisierte Angler was an. Die Fischereigesetze, die Gewässerordnungen, gelten für nicht organisierte genauso wie für organisierte. 

2.) Schluckt der VDSF den DAV, geht das Gegengewicht verloren. Schaut Euch nur auf den HP´s der Verbände deren Ideologie an und entscheidet, welche Euren Ansprüchen eher gerecht wird. 
Die des DAV wurde jetzt schon so gut wie verraten. Aufgegeben für Machtspiele und Mamomm. 
Das ist aber nicht unumkehrbar, denn wenn es gelingt die Fusion zu verhindern, wird sich der bisherige Präsident Markstein nicht halten können. Nicht ach diesem Verrat an den Grundsätzen seines eigenen Verbandes. Dann ist die Tür offen für einen adäquaten Nachfolger des Herrn Mikulin. 

3.) Gelingt die Fusion wird der VDSF noch mehr Macht und Einfluß bekommen. Und dann wird er seine Tierrechtlerische Politik schneller und weiter ausdehnen, als Ihr die Angel auswerft. 
*
Es ist durchaus im Sinne aller richtigen Angler im VDSF, sowie aller unorganisierten Angler, dass diese Fusion nicht zu Stande kommt. 

Sonst, und da benutze ich jetzt mal die Worte des VDSF Herren Drosee´, schreiben hier bald tatsächlich nur noch ein Haufen Vorbestrafte. *


----------



## flor61 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



joerch schrieb:


> Seid euch dessen sicher: die Angler werden weiterschlafen!
> Die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler hält es nichtmal für nötig, die Jahreshauptversammlungen ihrer Vereine zu besuchen. Geschweige denn, die Punkte  zur Abstimmung auf die Tagesordnung zu bringen, die ihnen nicht gefallen.
> Für Angler ist wichtig das die Beiträge nicht erhöht werden und ordentlich Fisch im Wasser ist.
> Alles andere sollen mal 'die da oben' für sie erledigen.
> ...



Also joerch,

ich weiß zwar nicht in welcher Welt Du lebst, aber die Angler in meiner Gegend sind schon kritische Gesellen. Wir sind zwar keine Radaubrüder, aber immerhin hat sogar das Wort "Deutscher" im DAV die "Rote Zeit" überstanden. Glaub mir, das war ein ständiger Kampf. Sonst würde es nämlich "SAV - Sozialistischer Anglerverband" heißen. Also, unterschätz uns nicht.
Was wir brauchen ist klare Aufklärung, was ja auch hier läuft, ein klares Ziel und "ab geht der Peter".
Und unterschätz bitte nicht den Stolz der DAV-Angler.

Petri


----------



## gründler (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Sonst, und da benutze ich jetzt mal die Worte des VDSF Herren Drosee´, schreiben hier bald tatsächlich nur noch ein Haufen Vorbestrafte. *


 

Der schaut von *unten* zu und tobt schon ^^  

Macht aber nix,jeder wie er es verdient ^^ 



Ich wiederhohle gern nochmal die Sätze die mitte der 80er anfang der 90er gefallen sind.

*Es wird sich für euch Angler nach einführung des TSG nix ändern,alles bleibt wie es ist sei es Wettkampf(vom VDSF Organisiert.mit Liga...etc.) sei es Setzkescher usw usw.Sprach der VDSF damals....... *

*Reiter Jäger Tierzüchter (Showzucht)...etc. alle hatten damals die Kurve gekriegt und sich erfolgreich gegen das ein oder andere gewehrt,nur unser ""Angler"" Verband sagte ja und Amen.*

Und erst vor kurzen hörte ich diesen Satz ähnlich wieder,und wieder wahr es ein VDSF LV,und sogar DAV LV's nehmen diese haltung ein.

Aber:
*Wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht,auch wenn er jetzt die (Un)Wahrheit spricht.*


|wavey:


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Also joerch,
> 
> ich weiß zwar nicht in welcher Welt Du lebst, aber die Angler in meiner Gegend sind schon kritische Gesellen. Wir sind zwar keine Radaubrüder, aber immerhin hat sogar das Wort "Deutscher" im DAV die "Rote Zeit" überstanden. Glaub mir, das war ein ständiger Kampf. Sonst würde es nämlich "SAV - Sozialistischer Anglerverband" heißen. Also, unterschätz uns nicht.
> Was wir brauchen ist klare Aufklärung, was ja auch hier läuft, ein klares Ziel und "ab geht der Peter".
> ...



Tut mir leid, wenn Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst!
Leider ist es in meiner Welt, die in den alten Ländern liegt, genauso wie von mir ironisch beschrieben.
Von Deiner weiß ich garnichts - und hätte dies selbstverständlich auch erwähnen sollen.
Ich hätte schließlich davon ausgehen müssen, daß mit meinem Wohnort, welcher im VDSF-Wirkungsbereich
liegt, niemand was anfangen kann.

Ich bin zwar seit ca. fünf Jahren nicht mehr aktiv in dieser (VDSF)-Welt, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen,
das sich an der Grundeinstellung der Angler, irgendwelche Aktivitäten über das Angeln als Selbstzweck
hinaus wichtig zu nehmen, inzwischen etwas geändert haben soll.


----------



## flor61 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



joerch schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wenn Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst!
> .



Ist o.k..

Ich gebe Dir natürlich Recht mit den bewegungslosen Triefnasen. Aber da sind wir uns wahrscheinlich einig: Die gibt es in allen Lagen und Schichten.
Wir wollen jetzt endlich wissen, was Fakt ist. Der "Märkische Angler", der heute an alle LAVB-Angler geht, informiert teilweise über den Stand bis September, sagt daß ein Entwurf verbreitet wurde, darüber bis Ende November diskutiert und abgestimmt werden soll. Ist doch mal ´ne offizielle Info, wo jeder mal nachfragt: "Was läuft hier eigentlich.


----------



## Fishburger (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So nun nach sehr langer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Beitrag von mir. Ich finde es sehr gut, dass dieses Thema hier so intensiv und kritisch diskutiert wird. Ich selbst konnte aufgrund dessen und einer Mail an den Anglerverband Elbflorenz erreichen, dass dieser genau einen Tag später auf seiner Hompage zumindest überhaupt über die aktuelle Situation informiert und einen Linkverweis zum Landesverband sächsischer Angler setzt. Das heisst für mich, dass das Thema noch mehr Anglern überhaupt erst mal nahe gebracht und diskussionsfähig wird.
Trotzdem habe ich Bedenken, dass allein das Medium Internet und Themenbesprechungen in den Vereinen reichen. Letzteres vor allem wg. der Kurzfristigkeit. 60% der Mitglieder in meinem Verein sind Rentner oder Vorruheständler und vielen ist das Internet ein Fremdwort. 
Andere sind häufig auswärts arbeiten und freuen sich über die wenigen freien Tage, an denen sie angeln können. Da interessiert die "große Politik" nur partiell.
Es ist zu hoffen, dass sich viele Angler mit diesem Thema beschäftigen und 
sich nicht auf die sowieso immer "Aktiven" im Verein oder Verband verlassen.


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das mag vordergründig so aussehen, in wirklichkeit verlieren die im VDSF organisierten Angler, sowie alle nicht organisierten Angler, eine ganze Menge.
> 
> 1.) Geht es auch nicht organisierte Angler was an. Die Fischereigesetze, die Gewässerordnungen, gelten für nicht organisierte genauso wie für organisierte.
> 
> ...



....... kann ich alles nachvollziehen. Dennoch glaube ich das ausschließlich die Mitglieder des DAV in ihrer Sache etwas unternehmen können.

Die Funktionäre des VDSF haben ihre eigenen Vorstellungen und werden ihrerseits versuchen, diese durchzusetzen.

Wenn der DAV diese Vorstellungen nicht akzeptieren will, muß er, respektive seine Mitglieder, entsprechendes dagegen unternehmen.

Sollte der aus der Fusion entstehende Gesamtverband dann zukünftig entgegen seiner Ankündigungen anglerunfreundliche Politik betreiben, dann wird er das so oder so tun.
Es sei denn, die Angler an der Basis sagen ihren Vereinsvorständen, und diese den Landesverbandsvorständen, und diese wiederum den Bundesverbandsfunktionären, was sie wollen und was sie nicht wollen. 
Unter Umständen müssen die Angler dafür sorgen, das Funktionäre, die nicht im Anglerinteresse handeln, abgewählt und gegen passende Leute ausgetauscht werden. Einen anderen Weg wird es nicht geben.

Auch für das Anglervolk gilt:
'Ein Volk hat immer die Regierung die es verdient, weil es sie sich erwählt hat'.

Fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## Blauzahn (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



joerch schrieb:


> ....... Dennoch glaube ich das ausschließlich die Mitglieder des DAV in ihrer Sache etwas unternehmen können.
> 
> Die Funktionäre des VDSF haben ihre eigenen Vorstellungen und werden ihrerseits versuchen, diese durchzusetzen.



Genau das ist grundverkehrt.
Wehrt euch ebenso gegen diese Vorgänge und nutzt die Chance, die sich bietet.
Ihr könntet z.B. Einfluss nehmen auf die neue Satzung, denn die betrifft euch genauso im neuen Verband!

Kommt raus aus eurer Lethargie...
lasst uns nicht allein aufmucken sondern gemeinsam!


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Genau das ist grundverkehrt.
> Wehrt euch ebenso gegen diese Vorgänge und nutzt die Chance, die sich bietet.
> Ihr könntet z.B. Einfluss nehmen auf die neue Satzung, denn die betrifft euch genauso im neuen Verband!
> 
> ...



Gern!
Macht aber keinen Sinn. Zumindest nicht im Moment. Proteste allein helfen hier gar nichts.
VDSF-organisierte Angler können nur über die (äußerst langwierigen) Instanzen etwas bewirken. 

Da die VDSF-Angler als solche aber über so gut wie kaum Informationen in der Sache verfügen, oder auch möglicherweise die Auswirkungen einer Fusion in der geplanten Form nicht überschauen können, wird man sie nur schwer überzeugen können, etwas zu unternehmen.
Selbst wenn es gelingen sollte, genügend Angler an der Basis   vom Handlungsbedarf zu überzeugen, muß dies über mehrere Instanzen bis hoch zum Bundesverband durchgesetzt werden. 
Was wenig vorstellbar ist, wenn im allgemeinen zu den Vereinshauptversammlungen weniger als 10% Stimmberechtigte erscheinen.

Deswegen: die DAV-Basis muß ansagen was sie will. Und natürlich auch, was sie nicht will.
Der VDSF wird dies akzeptieren, oder auch nicht.
Sollte keine gemeinsame Basis gefunden werden können, gibt's auch keine Übernahme.


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Deswegen: die DAV-Basis muß ansagen was sie will. Und natürlich auch, was sie nicht will.
> Der VDSF wird dies akzeptieren, oder auch nicht.


 
Da der DAV, zumindest unser Landesverband, der LAVB auf dem besten Weg ist, sich in die schlechte Tradition des VDSF einzureihen, wird dieser Weg immer schwieriger. Auch unsere Mitglieder sind sehr schlecht bis gar nicht informiert.


----------



## Tomasz (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Auch wenn der Brandenburger Landesverband es bislang nicht fertig gebracht hat, so hat wenigstens der Berliner Landesverband nun auf seiner Hompage das Papier der "Initiative pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V." inkl. des von Hr. Weichebhahn unterzeichnenden Schreibens und den Satzungsentwurf online gestellt. 
http://www.landesanglerverband-berl.../uploads/initiativeundsatzungsentwurfdafv.pdf
Zudem finden sich hier eine gemeinsame Erklärung des Präsidenten des DAV-Landesverbandes Berlin (Hr. Zimmermann) und des Präsidenten des VDSF Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V. (Hr. Keller) die gemeinsam diese Intitiative unterstützen.
http://www.landesanglerverband-berl...band-berlin.de/uploads/gemeinsameposition.pdf
Da ist dann unter "Aktuelles" 
http://www.landesanglerverband-berlin.de/76/Aktuelles.html
von Hoffnung und positiven Statements die Rede. 
Aber gibt es die Hoffnung und das positive Statement auch an der Basis? Warum kann man nicht angesichts der drängenden Zeitschiene und der vielen Fragen und Ängste an der Basis, nicht die Dokumente so kommentieren, dass sie allgemeinverständlich werden, ohne das man eine juristische Vorbildung genießt? 
Warum gibt es keine Infos an die Vereine? Warum keine von den Verbänden bereitgestellte Plattform, um diese dringenden Fragen zu diskutieren? 
Statt dessen Fotos über Fotos von sich gegenseitig schüttelnden Händen. 
Welcher Funktionär aber springt endlich mal über seinen Schatten und reicht die Hand den Anglern, die diese Funktionäre gewählt haben, bietet eine Diskussion an und nimmt die Basis endlich mit auf den Weg. Demokratie bedeutet nicht alleine, alle 4 bis 5 Jahre gewählt zu werden. Demokratie bedeutet auch die Basis umfassend zu informieren und mitgestalten zu lassen. Wann wenn nicht angesichts der geplanten Fusion und des vorliegenden Satzungsentwurfs will man das sonst tun?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Welcher Funktionär aber springt endlich mal über seinen Schatten und reicht die Hand den Anglern, die diese Funktionäre gewählt haben die Hand und bietet eine Diskussion an und nimmt die Basis endlich mit auf den Weg. Demokratie bedeutet nicht alleine, alle 4 bis 5 Jahre gewählt zu werden. Demokratie bedeutet auch die Basis umfassend zu informieren und mitgestalten zu lassen. Wann wenn nicht angesichts der geplanten Fusion und des vorliegenden Satzungsentwurfs will man das sonst tun?


 
Gut zusammengefasst.
Vor allem aber stellt sich die große Frage, wo dieser plötzliche Zeitdruck herkommt? Warum diese Eile, wovor hat man plötzlich Angst? 
Ich weiß es - vor der Basis nämlich, vor dem gemeinen angelnden Mitglied, dem unbekannten Wesen.


----------



## Carras (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Aha,

wenn ich das dann richtig verstanden habe,...stammt der Satzungsentwurf zur Fusion,...von den Landesverbänden Bayern, Brandenburg und Thüringen?

und diese drei Landesverbände haben so viel Macht, daß die beiden großen Dachverbände davor "kuschen" müssen?


??? klärt mich mal auf ??


Ach jo:

in nem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, daß genau diese drei Landesverbände den Zeitdruck eingebracht haben und damit drohten,...was völlig eigenes ins Leben zu rufen, sollten die Verhandlungen nicht wieder aufgenommen und erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden. Stimmt das auch? Die drohten quasi damit, neben DAV und VDSF, nen dritten Verband zu gründen?


----------



## Tomasz (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn zwei große Landesverbände (Brandenburg und Bayern) mit Austritt drohen, dann beginnen natürlich die Bundesverbände zu grübeln. 
Darüber hinaus, scheint aber noch mehr dahinter zu stecken, was leider nicht an die Öffentlicheit gelangt oder gelangen soll. 
So jedenfalls scheint der Eindruck und wenn dem nicht so ist, dann liegt es an den Verbänden, für Tranzparenz, Information und Mitbestimmung zu sorgen. Und davon sehe ich bislang nichts.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> So jedenfalls scheint der Eindruck und wenn dem nicht so ist, dann liegt es an den Verbänden, für Tranzparenz, Information und Mitbestimmung zu sorgen. Und davon sehe ich bislang nichts.


Und wenn Infos kommen sind sie zumeist unvollständig, falsch oder sogar bewusst gelogen.......


----------



## Blauzahn (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



joerch schrieb:


> Gern!
> Macht aber keinen Sinn. Zumindest nicht im Moment. Proteste allein helfen hier gar nichts.
> VDSF-organisierte Angler können nur über die (äußerst langwierigen) Instanzen etwas bewirken.



Die angesprochenen Instanzen im VDSF unterscheiden sich von denen im DAV in keinster Weise.

1. Verein 
2. Bezirks- / Kreisverband  
3. Landesverband 
4. Bundesverband

Auch wir müssen, um etwas bewegen zu können, zuerst in den Vereinen aktiv werden, diese Einigkeit dann im Regionalverband mit einem Antrag einbringen und ggf. auf einer HV positiv Abstimmen. Der Regionalverband bringt diesen Beschluß wiederum beim Landesverband zur Vorlage etc...

Wo liegt also der Unterschied?|kopfkrat



joerch schrieb:


> Da die VDSF-Angler als solche aber über so gut wie kaum Informationen in der Sache verfügen, oder auch möglicherweise die Auswirkungen einer Fusion in der geplanten Form nicht überschauen können, wird man sie nur schwer überzeugen können, etwas zu unternehmen.



Mehr Informationen, wie hier bisher zusammengetragen, kann man nirgendwo finden.
Verbreitet diese Dokumente und es wird mit Sicherheit ein Erwachen stattfinden. 



> Deswegen: die DAV-Basis muß ansagen was sie will. Und natürlich auch, was sie nicht will.
> Der VDSF wird dies akzeptieren, oder auch nicht.
> Sollte keine gemeinsame Basis gefunden werden können, gibt's auch keine Übernahme.



Die Basis sagt seit geraumer Zeit was sie davon hält und bewegt sich.
Ob wir am Ende etwas verändern, bleibt dahingestellt.
Aber wir müssen uns dann nicht vorwerfen es nicht versucht zu haben.
Ihr dagegen könnt euch weiter an den "langwierigen Instanzen" festhalten und nichts tun.
Dies bleibt euch auch unbenommen, aber bedenkt bitte:
Gibt es erst einmal nurnoch  den EINEN Verband, kann dieser ohne Gegenpol (wie es der DAV derzeit noch ist) ganz nach belieben schalten und walten.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Bei dem Verhalten des Brandenburger DAV-Verräterlandesverbandes, gegen die eigenene Satzung und ohne vorherige Information und Abstimmung mit den Mitgliedern den Übertritt zum VDSF oder den Austritt aus dem DAV zu proklamieren, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Wenn Funkkionäre und Geschäftsführer auch nur noch einen Funken Anstand im Leibhe haben sollten, treten sie zurück.

Tun sie das nicht, müssen die Vereine oder KAV`s eine Sondersitzung beantragen und diese Leute zum Teufel jagen.

Wer jetzt immer noch nicht gemerkt hat, dass die einen Scheixx auf die Angler an der Basis und deren Meinung geben, der merkts eh nicht mehr......

Mit denen geht nicht mehr, da wird man nur wieder verarscht - es geht nur ohne die...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Auch "Ehrenamt" bekommt da eine neue Bedeutung:
Es ist zwar eine Ehre für die Funktionäre, wenn man die überhaupt machen lässt, aber das was sie machen, ist alles andere als ehrenhaft............


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die angesprochenen Instanzen im VDSF unterscheiden sich von denen im DAV in keinster Weise.
> 
> 1. Verein
> 2. Bezirks- / Kreisverband
> ...




Fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> *Mag sein. Dennoch wird von hier aus nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil an stimmberechtigten Anglern erreicht.
> Vielleicht könnte man mehr erreichen, wenn jeder organisierte Angler, der etwas bewegen will, die erforderlichen Argumente, welche er hier finden kann, ausdruckt und zu einem Dossier zusammenstellt um diese dann an die ihm bekannten Angler verteilt.*


 
Was meinst Du lieber joerch, was wir hier die ganze Zeit tun, seit diese Infos uns erreicht haben.
Außerdem empfehle ich Dir die Seite www.fusion-nein-danke.de/, zum Einen zur eigenen Verwendung und ganz dringend auch zum Weiterverbreiten.


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@wasser-ralf
falls ich mit meinem Geschreibsel den Eindruck erweckt habe, ihr wäret untätig, so war das ganz sicher nicht so gemeint.

Ganz im Gegenteil! Aber leider habe ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch die Gewißheit, das man mit der Verbreitung von Links, usw. nicht viel bewirkt. Es ist nunmal so, das derjenige den es angehen sollte, einfach nicht aus dem Kreuz kommt. Entweder ist er davon überzeugt, daß er allein sowieso nichts ausrichten kann, oder er sagt sich: laß' die anderen mal machen, oder er ruft seine E-mails nicht ab oder kuckt nicht in die darin enthaltenen Links, oder ist im Moment zu faul zum Lesen und hat es dann später vergessen, oder was am wahrscheinlichsten ist, er kann gar nicht lesen oder die Zusammenhänge verstehen.

Ich weiß wie schwer es ist, den Michel vom Sofa zu kriegen!
Politiker und Funktionäre wissen das auch.

Dabei ist hiermit nur der kleinere Teil der Anglerschaft, der elektronisch erreichbare nämlich, gemeint.

Der weitaus größere, den man nur über Direktansprache erreichet, weil er eben kein Internet hat, oder Post garantiert nicht öffnet, oder auch nicht zu Vereinsversammlungen, erst recht zu keinen außer der Reihe, erscheint, weiß von den hiesigen Aktivitäten garnichts. Und kann daher auch nicht unterstützend eingreifen.

Und deswegen wünsche ich euch auch von ganzem Herzen viel Erfolg und einen langen Atem bei eurem Tun.

Fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ joerch,
wenn ich das nachstehende von Dir lese weiß ich nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll.|kopfkrat

"Ich nehm' das jetzt mal nicht persönlich, will aber gern zugeben, daß ich nur ein Angler bin, der nichts weiter als angeln will.
Aktive Vereinsmeierei hatte ich zu Zeiten, als ich noch ein enthusiastisches Grünohr war, viele Jahre lang. In Zukunft werde ich meine freie Zeit sinnvoller einsetzen!

Und was das Schalten und Walten eines Bundesverbandes, vermutlich soll damit angedeutet werden, das ein solcher Verband alles in Alleinregie durchziehen kann, ob es uns, die nur 'angeln' wollen, paßt oder nicht, angeht, so liegt dies doch auschließlich an uns, ob wir es zulassen, oder eben nicht.
Wir haben die Wahl - wir müssen sie aber auch wahrnehmen."
Meinst Du nicht das Du Dir in deinem Beitrag selber widersprichst? Auf der einen Seite willst du deine Ruhe, nichts von Vereinsmeierei wissen und nur angeln.
Auf der anderen Seite rufst Du dazu auf sich zu wehren und die bestehende Chance zu nutzen. 
Nun komme bloß keiner auf die Idee dich zu bitten sich an diesem Prozess zu beteiligen...da sollen mal bitte die Anderen machen...Du willst ja bloß angeln und mit deiner Zeit sinnvolles anfangen. 
Wenn das ganze dann aber eventuell von Erfolg gekrönt sein sollte möchtest du natürlich an diesen Beteiligt werden, was ja auch so sein wird, aber einen Beitrag dazu leisten...und sei er noch so gering...neee das sollen mal die Anderen machen. Weil, du willst ja bloß angeln.


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei dem Verhalten des Brandenburger DAV-Verräterlandesverbandes, gegen die eigenene Satzung und ohne vorherige Information und Abstimmung mit den Mitgliedern den Übertritt zum VDSF oder den Austritt aus dem DAV zu proklamieren, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> Wenn Funkkionäre und Geschäftsführer auch nur noch einen Funken Anstand im Leibhe haben sollten, treten sie zurück.
> 
> Tun sie das nicht, müssen die Vereine oder KAV`s eine Sondersitzung beantragen und diese Leute zum Teufel jagen.
> ...




Boaaaahhhhhhhhh hast Du einen dicken Hals!

Fahr' Dich mal wieder ein bissel runter Thomas,
isses doch nicht wert, für sofas wie hier auf Intensiv zu landen........|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Boaaaahhhhhhhhh hast Du einen dicken Hals!


Ja...


> Fahr' Dich mal wieder ein bissel runter Thomas,


Nein..


> isses doch nicht wert, für sofas wie hier auf Intensiv zu landen........


Die Wahrheit auszusprechen verhindert genau das - das würde nur pasieren, wenn ichs in mich reinfressen würde.

Und zudem isses schlicht wahr......


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ joerch,
> wenn ich das nachstehende von Dir lese weiß ich nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll.|kopfkrat
> 
> "Ich nehm' das jetzt mal nicht persönlich, will aber gern zugeben, daß ich nur ein Angler bin, der nichts weiter als angeln will.
> ...



Hallo Stuffel,
...... einen Widerspruch in meinen Ausführungen kann ich beim besten Willen nicht entdecken. Verstehe den Text einfach so wie er dort geschrieben steht und nimm ihn nicht aus dem Zusammenhang.

In der Tat rufe ich niemand dazu auf sich zu wehren - wogegen auch?

Im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten werde ich, sicher nicht mehr so engagiert wie in der Vergangenheit, auch in Zukunft einiges dafür tun, daß ich, und damit zwangsläufig auch andere, so wenig eingeschränkt wie es heute nur möglich sein kann, wieder das  tun darf, was mir wichtig ist: einfach nur angeln!

An eventuellen Erfolgen, was auch immer damit gemeint sein mag, werde ich sicher nicht beteiligt werden, da ich aktuell, nach vielen Jahren des hochaktiven 'Mehrfachorganisiertseins' nun nicht mehr 'organisiert' bin, und so wie es sich derzeit ausnimmt, auch in Zukunft nicht mehr sein werde. 

Fröhliche Grüße!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zum Thema Veröffentlichung im Märkischen Angler: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/zei...ht-offenen-brief-von-dav-prasident-markstein/

Interessant ist, dass dies ein neuer Brief ist - es ist nicht der, der am 13.09.2011 veröffentlicht wurde!

Hinweisen möchte ich mal auf den dort angesprochenen Punkt 14. 



> 14. Unter Berufung auf aktuelle fischereiwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse und [...] auf Wunsch mit den jeweiligen Landesverbänden hinwirken auf die Verbesserung fischereilicher Regelungen.



Soll das das Pendant zum § 2f der vorgelegten Satzung sein?

Schön, dass man erkannt hat, dass die basis wünscht, man möge die Regelungen verbessern.

Aber auf "Wunsch mit den jeweiligen Landesverbänden"? Was soll das heißen? Wir machen nur was, wenn die Landesverbände es wünschen? oder besser noch: die Landesverbände, die wollen, können die Regeln lockern - alle anderen nicht!?

#d#d#d#d


----------



## joerch (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja...
> 
> Nein..
> 
> ...




Okeeh, is ja gut........ duckundwech


----------



## Blauzahn (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Zum Thema Veröffentlichung im Märkischen Angler: http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/zei...ht-offenen-brief-von-dav-prasident-markstein/
> 
> Interessant ist, dass dies ein neuer Brief ist - es ist nicht der, der am 13.09.2011 veröffentlicht wurde!
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolkenkrieger,
gibt es den Artikel irgendwo online, oder könntest du ihn ggf. einscannen?
Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Danke,
René


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

HI Rene,

ich seh grad, dass das der offene Breif vom 27.08. ist (http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=327&Itemid=337).

Ich hab den Artikel grad geändert. Das muss ich jetzt auch erstmal sortieren im Hirn.


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hey Blauzahn, Du brauchst das doch nur zu markieren und dann rauskopieren.

Aber mal zu dem offenen Brief:
Der kommt also jetzt im aktuellen Märkischen Angler? Habe bisher nur davon gehört, dass die aktuelle Ausgabe unterwegs sein soll. habe sie aber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. 
Aber das ist doch wieder eine Veraxxxxe. Der Brief datiert vom 27.08.2011, also vor dem Treffen der Verbandsspitzen, in deren Folge der Verschmelzungs- und Satzungsentwurf entstanden. Also hinkt diese Info den tatsächlichen Ereignissen wieder mächtig hinter her und ist dann nur als geworfenen Nebelkerze zu bezeichnen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> In diesem offenen Brief spricht Markstein speziell die DAV-Basis an und bittet um Vertrauen in die Verhandlungsgeschicke des DAV. Einige wichtige Punkte, die der Basis offenbar vorrangig am Herzen liegen, werden exemplarisch aufgegriffen.


 
Dann ist es bei dem vorliegenden Ergebnis aber nicht weit her mit den Verhandlungsgeschicken der Herren.


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das schlimme ist, mit solchen offiziellen Zeilen im Märk.Angl. streut men wieder Beruhiegungspillen, welche bestimmt wieder gern aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



joerch schrieb:


> Hallo Stuffel,
> ...... einen Widerspruch in meinen Ausführungen kann ich beim besten Willen nicht entdecken. Verstehe den Text einfach so wie er dort geschrieben steht und nimm ihn nicht aus dem Zusammenhang.
> 
> In der Tat rufe ich niemand dazu auf sich zu wehren - wogegen auch?
> ...



Der Text ist keineswegs aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, sondern vielmehr so wiedergegeben wie Du ihn geschrieben hast.
Für mich entsteht schon der Eindruck das es Dir egal ist, da es ja eh nichts bringt und Du ja nur angeln willst.
Wenn sich aber jemand engagiert, dann doch bitte die anderen. Da du ja mit deine freie Zeit Zitat: ...sinnvoller einsetzen willst.  


Jeder der hier liest, und sicher noch viel mehr, kann seinen Anteil daran leisten das die die diesen ganzen Bockmist z.Z. verzapfen merken das sich der "gemeine" Angler eben doch nicht alles gefallen lässt. Und sei es nur dadurch das er das Schreiben von Wolkenkiergers Seite ausdruckt und an seinen Landesverband schickt. Egal ob nun DAV oder VDSF. 
Oder Vereinskollegen und andere Angler auf das aufmerksam macht was da gerade ab geht.

Und glaube mir, auch Du als NUR-Angler wirst an den eventuell erreichten Erfolgen teilhaben. Denn wenn es in Zukunft nicht mehr Restriktionen als jetzt schon gibt oder sogar welche die jetzt noch bestehen wegfallen, weil sich die Basis jetzt gegen diese "Fusion" ihrer jetzigen Form zur Wehr setzt, wirst auch Du davon profitieren.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich fühl mich grad so richtig verschaissert!

Die bringen wirklich einen Breif, der 4 Wochen alt ist und dessen Wirkung längst verpufft ist.

In der Verbandszeitung! Für wie dumm halten die die Leute eigentlich?

ich bin grad so richtig in fahrt! :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich grad so richtig verschaissert!
> 
> Die bringen wirklich einen Breif, der 4 Wochen alt ist und dessen Wirkung längst verpufft ist.
> 
> ...



Um so wichtiger das hier auf solch ein Gebaren aufmerksam gemacht wird.


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> 15. Unterstützung freiwilliger Vereinbarungen zwischen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten zur gemeinsamen anglerischen Nutzung von Gewässern über Verbands- und Landesgrenzen hinweg als Voraussetzung dafür, dass die Angelfischerei möglichst freizügig für viele Mitglieder des Verbandes gestaltet werden kann.


 
Dann müsste nach, meinem Verständnis, auch die Schaffung von Gewässerpools auch in VDSF-Ländern fest geschrieben worden sein|kopfkrat.


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Die bringen wirklich einen Breif, der 4 Wochen alt ist und dessen Wirkung längst verpufft ist.
> 
> In der Verbandszeitung! Für wie dumm halten die die Leute eigentlich?


 
Ich fürchte, die werden bei so manchem damit auch die gewünschte Wirkung erzielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Geht raus, stellts richtig, Leserbriefe an die Verbandszeitung, Aufforderung, das richtig zu stellen, örtliche Presse informieren über die unhaltbaren Zustände -  verhindert alles Magengeschüre ;-)))


----------



## Blauzahn (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich grad so richtig verschaissert!
> 
> Die bringen wirklich einen Breif, der 4 Wochen alt ist und dessen Wirkung längst verpufft ist.
> 
> ...



Wolkenkrieger,
du solltest hierbei nicht vergessen, dass so eine Zeitschrift auch etwas Zeit für den Druck benötigt.
Deswegen würde ich das nicht überbewerten.
Fakt ist, das es in BRB keine Information zum aktuellen Fusionsstand gibt.
Denn das kann man am aktuellesten eben nur im Internet veröffentlichen und da finde ich bei keinem Verband, ausser den Sachsen, etwas aktuelles.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Fakt ist, das es in BRB keine Information zum aktuellen Fusionsstand gibt


.
Gerade die Brandenburger Verräter und Funktionäre werden den Teufel tun und da ehrlich, umfassend oder zeitnah informieren, dass sie den DAV bedingungslos in die Arme des VDSF treiben, von was träumt ihr denn bei so ehrlosem Verhalten?


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Wolkenkrieger,
> du solltest hierbei nicht vergessen, dass so eine Zeitschrift auch etwas Zeit für den Druck benötigt.
> Deswegen würde ich das nicht überbewerten.
> Fakt ist, das es in BRB keine Information zum aktuellen Fusionsstand gibt.


 
Aber wie willst Du sonst die dumpfe Masse informieren. Die hören nun mal vorrangig auf ihr "Verbandsorgan". Und darauf haben sie alle sehnsüchtig gewartet. 
Die haben diesen engen Zeitrahmen gestrickt, die müssen dann auch schnellstens informieren, wie auch immer. 
Ich fasse es nicht, die veraxxxxen uns nach allen Regeln der Kunst.


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Gerade die Brandenburger Verräter und Funktionäre


 
Wir sind nicht alle Verräter. Ich habe momentan nur das hilflose Gefühl, ich kämpfe gegen Windmühlenflügel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich präzisiere:
Die Verräter im Brandenburger Landesverband, die ihre Mitgliedsvereine und Angler verarschen..


----------



## flor61 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@wolkenkrieger

Schon Deine Nerven und sehe die Sache von der Seite, "Das halbvolle Glas".
Immerhin können wir an der Basis jetzt den aktuellen Satzungsentwurf und den Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf anfragen und mit den KAV´s offiziell diskutieren, was ja bis gestern nicht möglich war, denn diese Entwürfe gab es ja von offizieller Seite nicht, waren also nicht vorhanden.
Ich werde auf alle Fälle nächste Woche anfragen und diskutieren. Vieleicht werde ich ja dann die Ausdrucke los.
Wir müssen uns ebenfalls an das Vereinsrecht halten, denn nur auf diesem Weg kann auch was erreicht werden. Wir wissen doch alle, daß das, was hier mit der Verschmelzung läuft, moralisch nicht sauber ist. Aber wenn es unsere Satzungen zulassen, ist es rechtlich sauber.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Erklär denen mal den Unterschied zwischen legal und legitim..

Und was ist damit, dass die gegen die eigene Satzung, ohne vorher Mitglieder zu informieren oder fragen, mit der Initiative "Pro DAFV" den Übertritt zum VDSF bzw. zumindest Austritt aus dem DAV beschlossen und verkündet haben?

Das ist doch auch nach der Satzung nicht legal, da braucht es vorher ne Satzungsänderung, wenn da die Mitgliedschaft im DAV festgeschrieben ist, oder nicht?

Wacht und wehrt euch und jagt solches Gesindel zum Teufel........


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere: ...



... sonst hätte ich mich jetzt ins Auto gesetzt und deine Hütte angezündet. Ich weis nämlich, wo dein Haus wohnt ...


:q


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Wacht und wehrt euch und jagt solches Gesindel zum Teufel........


 
Ich klappere und böllere, aber so richtig hört mich keiner. Die sind alle angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

hättest Du dir aber auch denken können...


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> ... sonst hätte ich mich jetzt ins Auto gesetzt und deine Hütte angezündet. Ich weis nämlich, wo dein Haus wohnt ...


 
hättest Du mich mit genommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zündet lieber Verräterhäuser in Brandenburg an, wenn ihr schon zündeln wollt..


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich hab heute mal sämtliche HP´s der VDSF Landesverbände durchgesehen und nach Informationen über die Fusion gesucht. 

Bei den meisten findet man nix und das wenige was hier und da steht ist veraltet.

Grund genug für mich, sämtliche Geschäftsstellen des VDSF anzuschreiben:

_Guten Tag,  _
_ich möchte gerne wissen, wann man auf Ihrer Homepage die neuesten  Informationen zum Stand der Fusion finden kann. Oder findet diese ohne Sie  statt, bzw. werden Sie nicht davon betroffen?_

_Weiter bitte ich Sie mir mitzuteilen, wie Sie Ihre Mitglieder informiert  haben. Wie Sie wissen, ist die Frist für die Rückantworten sehr kurz._


_Vielen Dank_

_MfG_


Eventuelle Antworten stell ich natürlich hier ein. Dürfte überschaubar werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wen Du da ne Anglerboarmailadrsse verwendet hast, kriegste eh keine Antwort..
;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Bin ich Schwabe ? :q

Ich leiste mir mehrere Mailaccounts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

pffffffffffffffffff..................


----------



## locotus (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

schön zu lesen, dass ihr auch noch Zeit für einen  Spass habt.:q


----------



## Gunnar. (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nabend,

Bei der Gelegenheit ........ ich hab mal bei uns im LAV nachgeschaut wie der Stand der Dinge ist....

"hochgradig" aktuell:
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php?max=2&pp=1


----------



## Blauzahn (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mal so am Rande und vielleicht zur Meinungsbildung ganz interessant.

*Satzungsvergleich zum Zweck des Verbandes*



> Zweck des Verbandes § 2
> 
> *VDSF*
> 1.	Der Verband ist der Zusammenschluss der organisierten Angler auf Bundesebene.
> ...



Zitierte Formulierungen sind Bestandteil der aktuellen Satzungen bzw. des Satzungsentwurfs.


----------



## locotus (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Vom LAV S-A gab es bisher noch keine Antwort, vielleicht sind die Herren ja mit wichtigerem besachäftigt.
Hab heute mal den Vorsitzenden einer anderen Ortsgruppe angerufen und zur Sache befragt. Sein Stand der Dinge: liegt doch auf Eis, die ganze Sache. Nachdem ich ihm sagte, dass das eben nichtmehr der Fall ist, wollte er sich umgehend bei Mitgliedern des KAV Vorstandes informieren und sich dann wieder bei mir melden.


----------



## Honeyball (23. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Kann mal ein Jurist sich zu folgender Frage äußern:

Wie kann ein Mitglied eines eingetragenen Vereins rechtlich dagegen vorgehen, wenn ein oder mehrere Vorstandsmitglieder offenkundig gegen die Satzung verstoßen? Unterlassungsklage? Oder iregndwas ähnliches?

Für mich stellt sich im Beispiel Brandenburg der Fall so dar, dass in der Satzung die Mitgliedschaft im DAV festgeschrieben ist. Einzige Instanz mit Satzungsänderungsbefugnis ist die Mitgliederversammlung. Wenn es also keinen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben hat

den Vorstand zur Androhung des Austritts aus dem DAV zu ermächtigen
VDSF und DAV zu weiteren Fusionsgesprächen zu drängen, die eine Änderung der Bundesverbandszugehörigkeit nach sich ziehen
dann lieg m.E. ein satzungswidriges Verhalten vor, gegen das juristisch vorgegangen werden kann, wenn sich nur *ein einziger* Mitgliedsverein des LAV Brandenburg dazu durchringen würde, Klage zu erheben.

Oder liege ich mit meiner Einschätzung falsch?


----------



## flor61 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Honeyball,

wenn ich Deine Frage lese, dann weiß ich, daß das "Kapital" genau das erreicht hat, was es will. Worum geht hier eigentlich. Um Paragraphen oder um das Gefühl, sich über die Angelei und die Gemeinschaft mit der Natur sich ein Stück Lebensqualität zu erhalten?
Je mehr wir uns über Paragraphen unterhalten, um so mehr verlieren wir unsere menschliche Würde.
C&R,was soll`s, ich mach C&E (catch and eat), "wen juckt´s"?, mich nicht.
Wetterschutz bei´m Angeln? Wenn mir danach ist, dann angle ich eine Woche mit Kocher, "Wetterschutz" und "WC" am Wasser. Ich kann ja auch fagen, ob das alles rechtlich o.k. ist.
Also, wir müssen zusehen, daß wir unsere menschliche Würde nicht verlieren. Ich bin auch ganz ehrlich, von mir aus können die da Oben entscheiden was sie wollen; mein Leben muß ich selber leben. Ich lebe eh immer an der Grenze des rechtlich Möglichen und ein bissel drüber. Was Alle machen, tun und für Richtig halten muß nicht immer für alle gelten.
Ich wollte früher auch mal die Welt verändern, aber, wie mein Vater (79)heute noch sagt: "Junge, gegen einen Fuder Mist kannst Du  nicht anstinken"
Ich weiß, das klingt jetzt alles sehr philosophisch, aber Philosophie ist neben der Mathematik sehr interessant. Erst Menschen in seinem Sinne lenken (Philosophie), dann Geld verdienen (Mathematik, oder Ökonomie)
Viel Spass beim Nachdenken und 

Petri


----------



## Kobacki (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Moin.
Nach ca 3 Tagen puren Lesens bin ich auch zu der Überzeugung gekommen noch heute meine Ortsgruppenvorstand darüber zu informieren. Wenn das nicht hilft, werde ich mich an den direkten Vorstand usw wenden! 
Geht ja überhaupt nicht was "die da Oben" machen. |krach:

Nu erstmal gute Nacht

Fabian


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Sehr gut Kobackie, wieder einer mehr.
Nur so kanns gehen!
Bestens!!


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande und vielleicht zur Meinungsbildung ganz interessant.
> 
> *Satzungsvergleich zum Zweck des Verbandes*
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rene'

vergleichst du nur oder bastelst Du neu?
Da steht nur beim DAV das Angeln im Mittelpunkt
1 und 3 sind doch fast Deckungleich und wohl nur den unterschiedlichen Situationen geschuldet, da fehlt ja nur der wunderschöne Begriff der Volksgesundheit.
Gruß A.


----------



## Kobacki (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Was ich noch gerne wissen möchte:

Warum bekommen die Mitglieder des DAV wie im Punkt 4 Seite 3 des Verschmelzungsvertrags keine Stimmberechtigung?

Heißt eigentlich §4 Punkt 2 der "DAFV Satzung", dass die Landesverbände gar nix mehr zu sagen haben?


----------



## Zusser (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Da steht nur beim DAV das Angeln im Mittelpunkt



Eigentlich nicht: 

Beim DAFV-Entwurf steht "[FONT=&quot]Zweck des Verbandes ist [Naturschutzthemen] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]*und* Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei."
[/FONT]Demgegenüber beim DAV  "[FONT=&quot]_[Das]_ vorrangigste Anliegen _[_[/FONT][FONT=&quot]_des DAV] _[/FONT][FONT=&quot]besteht [/FONT][FONT=&quot]darin[/FONT][FONT=&quot], für ein waidgerechtes Angeln einzutreten[/FONT]

Der DAV sieht das Angeln an erster Stelle, die DAFV-Satzung stellt es immerhin mit der Naturschutzarbeit gleich.
Der VDSF dagegen erwähnt das Angeln gar nicht, zumindest nicht gemäß Blauzahns Auflistung.

Interessanterweise ist der VDSF aber anerkannter Naturschutzverband, der DAV dagegen nicht. Ob diese Tatsache wesentlich dem Verbandszweck in der Satzung geschuldet ist?




angler1996 schrieb:


> 1 _[VDSF]_  und 3 _[DAFV]_ sind doch fast Deckungleich und wohl nur den unterschiedlichen Situationen geschuldet, da fehlt ja nur der wunderschöne Begriff der Volksgesundheit.



Ich sehe ganz im Gegenteil eine viel größere Nähe zwischen (heutiger) DAV-Satzung und dem DAFV-Entwurf.
Siehe  beiliegendes PDF.

*Die öfter zu lesende Behauptung, der DAV würde vom VDSF geschluckt, stimmt so gar nicht. 
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, wenn man die jeweiligen Satzungen als Maßstab heranzieht.


*


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Die öfter zu lesende Behauptung, der DAV würde vom VDSF geschluckt, stimmt so gar nicht.
> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, wenn man die jeweiligen Satzungen als Maßstab heranzieht.


Das ist keine Behauptung, sondern die schlichte, von beiden Seiten unterschriebene Wahrheit.

Da der DAV samt Vermögen vom VDSF geschluckt wird und das klar im Verschmelzungsvertrag (mit anwesendem Notar) so geschrieben wird:
VDSF = Übernehmender Verein
DAV = Übertragender Verein

Und zur Satzung hat Brotfisch (alias Dr. Thomas Guenther, ehemaliger VDSF-Landesverbandsvorsitzender und Bundesverbandsvizepräsident, Jurist), ja schon hier im Thema geschrieben, welche Mängel die hat und das die DAFV-Satzung praktisch eine Kopie der VDSF-Satzung ist.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kann mal ein Jurist sich zu folgender Frage äußern:
> 
> Wie kann ein Mitglied eines eingetragenen Vereins rechtlich dagegen vorgehen, wenn ein oder mehrere Vorstandsmitglieder offenkundig gegen die Satzung verstoßen? Unterlassungsklage? Oder iregndwas ähnliches?
> 
> ...



Honey, du verkennst an der Situation eines ganz gewaltig: es ist auch in Brb noch nichts passiert, was die bestehende Satzung in irgendeiner Weise auch nur ansatzweise tangieren würde.

Es gab weder eine offizielle Androhung, den DAV zu verlassen, noch dass der LAVB bereits irgendwo ausgetreten oder eingetreten oder übergetreten oder sontwas wäre.

Bisher wurde nur geredet - streng genommen - mehr nicht. Und ob es überhaupt einer Mitgliederversammlung dann bedarf, muss mal juristisch geprüft werden, denn:

in der Satzung steht, dass der LAVB Mitglied im DAV ist. Den gibt es aber nach der Fusion (und die betrifft NICHT die Satzung des LAVB) nicht mehr. Insofern ist eine Satzungsänderung des LAVB möglicherweise dann in dem Falle sogar ohne eine Mitgliederversammlung möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Es gab weder eine offizielle Androhung, den DAV zu verlassen, noch dass der LAVB bereits irgendwo ausgetreten oder eingetreten oder übergetreten oder sontwas wäre.


Falsch - Im Schreiben der Initiative steht klar, dass man austreten will, wenn die beiden Dachverbände nicht fusionieren.
Ein klarer Verstoss gegen die Satzung (in welcher die Mitglieschaft im DAV fetgeschrieben ist), da das Präsidium dazu in keinster Weise authorisiert war.

Daher nenne ich diese Funktionäre auch Verräter........


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch - Im Schreiben der Initiative steht klar, dass man austreten will, wenn die beiden Dachverbände nicht fusionieren.



Auch falsch! Da steht, "man sehe keine Grundlage mehr für die Mitgliedschaft im jeweiligen Dachverband". Das ist was völlig anderes als "wir treten aus".

Ich habs Ralle in einer PN dieser tage schon gechrieben: die Leute sind alles andere als dumm.

Und ich kann dir versichern, dass bei einem Austritt des LAVB aus dem DAV natürlich eine Mitgliederversammlung abgehalten werden würde - und nachdem, was ich zwischenzeitlich weis, gäbe es ein recht großes Votum FÜR diesen Austritt!

Und wenn du mich persönlich fragst: ich würde mitlerweile auch FÜR einen Austritt voten. Peng!

Und das Schreckgespenst, man würde als LAVB zum VDSF übertreten wollen, ist genau das - ein Schreckgespenst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Und das Schreckgespenst, man würde als LAVB zum VDSF übertreten wollen, ist genau das - ein Schreckgespenst.


Sorry, das ist lächerlich - Deswegen haben sie ja Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag vorgelegt, die einen klaren, bedingungslosen Übertritt zum VDSF beinhalten.

Und gegenüber dem Bundesverband wurde die Drohung mit Übertritt des Landesverbandes zum VDSF schon vor einem Jahr getätigt.

Wenn Du anderes oder weiteres weisst (wer immer da von den Verräterfunktionären auch wieder versucht, Beruhigungspillen zu verteilen), solltest Du das auch öffentlich machen.

Dann MUSS das ja jeder Angler zu wissen kriegen!!!!

Oder sollen da nur Kritiker mit "angeblichem Geheimwissen" eingefangen werden?

Sonst ist es das gleiche Spiel wie beim VDSF (aber da will der Brandenburger DAV ja laut vorgelegter Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag eh hin, die "üben" da wohl schon..):
Alles vertuschen, alles geheim halten, die Angler brauchen ja nichts zu wissen......

PS:
Gerade in Brandenburg interessant, dass auch alle Versicherungsverträge weiter gelten sollen laut Vertrag - so interessant wie die ominöse VDSF-GmbH auf der andern Seite...

PPS:
Es gibt nach dem bisherigen Verlauf keinen einzigen Grund, Verbänden oder Funktionären auch nur ansatzweise zu vertrauen oder denen irgendwas zu glauben.

Wer nicht rechtzeitig und umfassend informiert, ist genauso schlimm wie ein bewusster Lügner...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade in Brandenburg interessant, dass auch alle Versicherungsveträge weiter gelten sollen laut Vertrag



Interessant und sehr löblich - wir LAVB-Mitglieder sind nämlich wärend der Ausübung des Angels unfallversichert. Und zwar über einen Generalvertrag, der mit unseren Mitgliedsbeiträgen abgegolten ist.

Find ich nun nicht sooo schlimm 

Und nein, ich werde meine Infos (vorerst) nicht veröffentlichen - genausowenig, wie du deine Infos alle offenlegst. Die Gründe sind die selben und ich gehe davon aus, dass du das verstehst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich lege offen, was ich juristisch offen legen kann/darf - wenn ein Verband Informationen hat und diese nicht an seine Mitglieder weitergibt, ist das was anderes.

Schlicht weiter mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, lügen,  verraten..

Dass Du sowas nicht weitergeben darfst, ist da nachvollziehbar..



Wer aber ehrlich spielt und nichts zu verbergen hat als Verband und Funktionär, kann und MUSS  auch informieren..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich leghe offen, was ich juristisch offen legen kann



Ich sagte ja, die Gründe sind die selben. Viele Infos, die ich habe, müssen noch einer jristischen Prüfung unterzogen werden. Nicht das Veröffentlichen ansich sosehr, sondern vielmehr den "Tatbestand" ansich.

Und nein, es sind nicht unbedingt Infos vom Verband - nicht in dem Terminus, wie du ihn hier gebrauchst.

Und Thomas, bitte traue mir zu, dass ich zu unterscheiden vermag, ob mir jemand eine Beruhigungspille vor die Nase hält oder ob er an sachlicher Diskusion interessiert ist.

Eben so sehr solltest du aus unseren Telefonaten wissen, dass ich intelligent genug bin, mich nicht vor irgend einen Karren spannen zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Eben so sehr solltest du aus unseren Telefonaten wissen, dass ich intelligent genug bin, mich nicht vor irgend einen Karren spannen zu lassen.


Grundsätzlich ja, ganz klar!!

Aber:


> die Leute sind alles andere als dumm.


Das sehe ich genauso.

Ich hab mich auch schon leider auf Versprechungen verlassen (DAV-Bund, Markstein, keine Fusion unter Zeitdruck oder ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze).

Ich trau daher eben keinem einzigen von denen - warum auch? Gibt ja keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund, denen zu vertrauen.............

Aber das ist eh wurscht, es stellt sich nur nach wie vor die Frage, warum nicht der einfache Weg zu einer wirklichen Fusion unter Mitnahme der Angler gegangen wird - weil die Verbände und Funktionäre alle so ehrenvoll an die Angler denken?

Lächerlich..............

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495


----------



## Blauzahn (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Der VDSF dagegen erwähnt das Angeln gar nicht, zumindest nicht gemäß Blauzahns Auflistung.



Servus Zusser,
hast du eine aktuelle Satzung des VDSF?

Im übrigen ist der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler (unser Dachverband) anerkannter Naturschutzverband im Freistaat Sachsen und die Satzung lautet zum Zweck:



> § 2
> Zweck, Aufgaben und Ziele des LVSA
> 1. Der LVSA ist selbstlos tätig. Er verfolgt nicht in erster Linie eigenwirtschaftliche Zwecke. Der LVSA verfolgt ausschließlich gemeinnützige Zwecke im Sinne des Abschnittes „Steuerbegünstigte Zwecke“ der Abgabenordnung.
> 2. Der Zweck des LVSA wird erreicht
> ...



Es ist also nicht zwingend, das Angeln in seiner Satzung "zu verschweigen" um als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu werden.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das ist auch nur eine der Lügen vom VDSF, um den DAV einfach übernehmen zu können..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Genauso wie die Angstmache vor Naturschützern..

Ich glaube die Naturschützer mögen Angler - die haben nur ein falsches Bild gekriegt, nachdem sie mit den unfähigen Funktionären und Verbänden zu tun hatten..


----------



## Zusser (24. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Zusser,
> hast du eine aktuelle Satzung des VDSF?


Leider nein, aber ich habe sie mal gelesen. 
War sogar mal hier im Board veröffentlicht oder verlinkt.

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass die vorläufige DAFV-Satzung sehr stark der DAV-Satzung ähnelt. Die sind nahezu kongruent. Hoffentlich mahnt der DAV den DAFV nicht wegen der Urheberrechtsverletzung ab. 




Blauzahn schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler (unser Dachverband) anerkannter Naturschutzverband im Freistaat Sachsen und die Satzung lautet zum Zweck:
> [..]
> Es ist also nicht zwingend, das Angeln in seiner Satzung "zu verschweigen" um als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu werden.


Danke für den Satzungsauszug - viel vom Angeln steht da ja nicht gerade drin, dafür wird der über Natur- und Tierschutz betont. Vergleiche das mal mit dem §2 der DAV-Satzung...


Damit wird verständlich, dass ihr als Naturschutzverband anerkannt seid. Ist aber doch auch gut so!
Ich bin gespannt, ob die DAFV-Satzung in der Endfassung beim Zweck so deutlich das Angeln betonen und trotzdem Naturschutzverband sein kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass die vorläufige DAFV-Satzung sehr stark der DAV-Satzung ähnelt. Die sind nahezu kongruent. Hoffentlich mahnt der DAV den DAFV nicht wegen der Urheberrechtsverletzung ab



Andere Leute, welche die VDSF-Satzung genau kennen, sehen das genau andersrum:
Hier eine Beurteilung der Satzung von Dr. Thomas Guenther, Jurist. 
Ex-Landesverbandspräsident des VDSF Berlin-Brandenurg, Ex Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund:



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Diskussion hier in den letzten Tagen nicht so verfolgen können, möchte aber doch noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu dem Satzungsentwurf beisteuern.
> 
> *Er ist fast eine Kopie der VDSF - Satzung* und passt nicht zu der neuen, sehr viel heterogeneren Struktur des Verbandes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zusser (25. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andere Leute, welche die VDSF-Satzung genau kennen, sehen das genau andersrum:


In dem von dir zitierten Beitrag von Brotfisch lese ich Kritik an der vorgelegten DAFV Satzung. Diese kann man teilen oder nicht.
So wie ich das sehe, ich bin kein Jurist, treffen die angeführten Kritikpunkte auch auf die derzeitige DAV-Satzung zu. Was verständlich ist, weil sich die Texte nicht sehr stark unterscheiden.


Außer der Behauptung, dass diese Satzung 'fast' eine Kopie der VDFS-Satzung sei, steht da aber nichts konkretes über die tatsächlichen die Gemeinsamkeiten.
Poste die VDSF-Satzung doch einfach mal hier, oder setze einen Link, dann kann sich jemand die Mühe machen, die drei Satzungen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Poste die VDSF-Satzung doch einfach mal hier, oder setze einen Link, dann kann sich jemand die Mühe machen, die drei Satzungen zu vergleichen.


Müsste ich erst rechtlich abklären, in wie weit ich das darf. Da die ja vom VDSF nirgends veröffentlicht ist...



> ich bin kein Jurist


Eben, da ist mein Vertrauen in Brotfisch diesbezüglich deutlich größer.....

Fakt ist, davon unabhängig, geht man davon aus, dass alle 3 Satzungen  mehr oder weniger gleich mangelhaft sind, dass die glorreichen Funkrtionäre es wieder mal vesäumt haben, die Chance zu nutzen mit der Übernahme gleich auf Fehler auszumerzen und Fehlendes reinzubrigen.

Wobei ich mich immer noch frage, warum eigentlich nicht?

Gehts nun drum, für Angler und das Angeln was zu erreichen?

Dann gibts mindestens einen einfachen Weg, wie man das kann und auch die Angler  mitnehmen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495

Das genau tun weder Verbände noch Funktionäre - die Frage bleibt, warum nicht?


----------



## angler1996 (25. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

so wie ich den Beitrag von Brotfisch verstehe, geht es ihm doch zunächst darum möglichts raum/ zeit für ein echte Zusammenwachsen von 2 Verbänden mit siche etwas unterschiedlichen Geschichten und Strukturen zu schaffen / erhalten. Deshalb ne Festschreibung der Doppelspitze um beiden Einfluss zu geben
Gelichzeitig schreibt er dann was zur ausgestaltung der innervandlichen Demokratie eines zukünftigen Verbandes
und schon sehr konkret , wer da wem was und wir zu sagen hat und eine Verselbstständigung eines Präsidenten/ Präsidiums möglichst ausschließt. 
Finde ich gut und unterschreibe ich so mit.
Was mir wirklich unklar ist: gibt es eine Alternative zur Verschmelzung per Beitritt?
Da das Statut des DAV ( wer hat eins vom VDSF, ich hätte es gerne ) regelt ja was mit dem Vermögen des Verbandes in manchen Fällen passiert und im UmwG sind möglich Formen der Verschmelzung definiert.
Also steht die Frage : gibt es überhaupt juristisch eine ander Form als die im Entwurf zum Verschmelzungsvertrag, definierte? ( nicht mißverstehen, inhaltlich hab ich sonst große Bedenkne gegen diese Entwurf).
Gruß A.


----------



## nasengnuf (25. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht alle Verräter. Ich habe momentan nur das hilflose Gefühl, ich kämpfe gegen Windmühlenflügel.


 
Danke diese Gefühl habe ich auch, denn wenn die Basis nicht weiß was die "da oben" tun, kann man im Vorfeld schon mal gar nicht reagieren & im Nachgang wird es dann erst recht schwer werden...


----------



## Stralsund (25. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Also steht die Frage : g*ibt es überhaupt juristisch eine ander Form als die im Entwurf zum Verschmelzungsvertrag, definierte?* ( nicht mißverstehen, inhaltlich hab ich sonst große Bedenkne gegen diese Entwurf).
> Gruß A.



Sehr, sehr gute Frage #6. Hoffentlich lassen die Möchtegern-Hobby-Juristen die Finger von der Beanwortung.


----------



## locotus (25. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

bin kein Jurist, weder beruflich noch hobbymäßig, ich Versuch mich trotzdem an dem Thema.

Wenn man das hier liest, bleibt wohl nur der im Verschmelzungsvetrag vorgegebene Weg. Die einzige Frage die man dazu stellen könnte, wäre vielleicht müssen die Positionen so vergeben sein? Heißt, muss der DAV unbedingt in den VDSF gehen oder könnte nicht auch der VDSF in den DAV gehen? Das wäre sicherlich auch ein Zeichen, das man wirklich was ändern will.

Interessant find ich den Punkt hier, "1. Überprüfung der Vereinssatzungen.  Vereinssatzungen und Landesrecht dürfen der 
Fusion nicht entgegenstehen (§ 99 I UmwG)" Sind die Vereinssatzungen so, das es immer funktioniert? Hier wurde ja schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass die Satzung des LAV in Brandenburg vorgibt, Mitglied im DAV zu sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Also steht die Frage : gibt es überhaupt juristisch eine ander Form als die im Entwurf zum Verschmelzungsvertrag, definierte? ( nicht mißverstehen, inhaltlich hab ich sonst große Bedenkne gegen diese Entwurf).
> Gruß A.



Natürlich gibt es andere Formen.

Geläufig sind Fusionen durch Neubildungen. Bedeutet, die beiden alten Verbände lösen sich auf und gründen gemeinsam einen Neuen. Würde in vorliegenden Fall bedeuten, dass der Status als Naturschutzverband neu benatragt werden muss. 
Sollte aber weder ein Problem, noch ein Hemmschuh sein.
Diese Form bietet die Beste Möglichkeit sich völlig neu zu positionieren und wäre im Falle der Angler die einzig sinnvolle.

Ebenfalls gerne genommen wird die Fusion durch Aufnahme, damit haben wir es hier zu tun. Das ist im Prinzip nix anderes als eine Übernahme, bei der Werte und Vermögen des aufzunehmenden Verbandes in den Besitz des aufnehmenden Verbandes übergehen. Der aufzunehmende Verband wird dann aufgelöst. 
Das ist sowas wie eine feindliche Übernahme auf kleinsten wirtschaftlichen Niveau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es können - Gott sein Dank - auch nach der Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF vernünftige Landesverbände nicht beitreten oder wieder austreten und einen eigenen Bundesverband gründen - der juristischen Möglichkeiten sind da viele..

Weder muss ein Verein einem Landesverband angehören, noch ein Landesverband einem Bundesverband...

Und es gibt ja Vertragsfreiheit - und wenig, was man nicht machen kann, wenn BEIDE Seiten es nur wollen würden......


Wer Geld übrig hat, um das alles zu bezahlen, der kann dass natürlich auch weiterhin finanzieren, unsere größtenteils unfähigen und anglerfeindlichen Verbände und Funktionäre - als Angler wie als Verein..

Da gabs mal den Spruch mit den dümmsten Kälbern, die sich halt ihre Metzger selber suchen..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Ralle

Warum sich der DAV nicht auflöst, sondern übertritt, dürfte aus der Satzung klar werden:



> *§ 17 Auflösung des Verbandes* Einen Beschluss zur Auflösung des DAV kann nur die Hauptversammlung fassen.
> *Bei Auflösung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes (DAV)* oder bei Wegfall  steuerbegünstigter Zwecke *fällt das Vermögen des DAV an das Land Berlin*,  das es unmittelbar und ausschließlich für gemeinnützige, mildtätige  oder kirchliche Zwecke zu verwenden hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Die brauchen sich doch doch nicht auflösen, sondern können zusammen  einen wirklich neuen, Verband gründen - wie gesagt, wenn beide Seiten nur wollen, ist das alles machbar..

Wenns darum geht, die Angler zu drangsalieren, fällt denen doch auch immer alles mögliche und unmögliche ein.........


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Warum sich der DAV nicht auflöst, sondern übertritt, dürfte aus der Satzung klar werden:



Nicht ganz. Dieser Passus bezieht sich auf eine optionslose Auflösung des Verbandes, greift aber nicht im Falle einer Übernahme oder Fusion.
Aufgelöst wird der DAV als juristische Person durch die jetzige Form der Übernahme auch. In so fern machtes keinen Unterschied ob die Fusion durch Übernahme oder Neugründung passiert.


----------



## angler1996 (26. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Dieser Passus bezieht sich auf eine optionslose Auflösung des Verbandes, greift aber nicht im Falle einer Übernahme oder Fusion.
> Aufgelöst wird der DAV als juristische Person durch die jetzige Form der Übernahme auch. In so fern machtes keinen Unterschied ob die Fusion durch Übernahme oder Neugründung passiert.


 
Moin
Doch gibt einen Unterschied
Nach § 17 DAV Statut regelt die endgültige Auflösung - Vermögen weg. Sollte auch zutreffen wenn man DAV auflöst ( und VDSF auch) und ganz neuen Verband gründet, Start bei Null.
Im Falle Handeln nach UmwG - erfolgt keine Auflösung sondern Übernahme , damit keine Auflösung und Vermögenswerte bleiben erhalten
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Moin
> Doch gibt einen Unterschied
> Nach § 17 DAV Statut regelt die endgültige Auflösung - Vermögen weg. Sollte auch zutreffen wenn man DAV auflöst ( und VDSF auch) und ganz neuen Verband gründet, Start bei Null.
> Im Falle Handeln nach UmwG - erfolgt keine Auflösung sondern Übernahme , damit keine Auflösung und Vermögenswerte bleiben erhalten
> Gruß A.



Der richtige Weg wäre gewesen, dass zunächst ein neuer Verband gegründet wird, und diesem neu aufgestellten und positionierten Verband wären dann sowohl VDSF als auch DAV beigetreten. 

Das wäre jedoch sehr verfänglich für den VDSF gewesen, da dieser dann seine GmbH hätte offenlegen, oder vom Verband abspalten hätte müssen.

Man kann es drehen oder wenden wie man mag.

Hier geht es nicht um die Angler und deren Interessen, sondern nur und ausschließlich um Mamomm und Macht.
Egal wo man hinschaut, man kann keine anderen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Ralle,

unter Posting 329 habe ich genau das geschrieben.

Wer eine andere sinnvolle und nachvollziehbare Begründung für den ganzen Schei... hat, der solle diese bitte hier uns kundtun.

Es sieht für mich nichts!!!!! bei dieser Aktion nach einer Verbesserung für die Angler aus.

Das Angeln wird ja nur am Rande, wenn überhaupt erwähnt.

So langsam frage ich mich, wie viel Geld die PETRAS zur Verfügung haben?

Vielleicht wurde ein paar Koffer durch die Republik gefahren.

Solange ich keine anderen Beweise erkenne kann, steht meine Meinung fest.

Hier wird Geld verdient.

Auf eine Weise, die nicht ganz koscher ist.

Sonst würde die Fusion anders ablaufen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## funfish100 (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

In unserer Mitgliederversammlung haben wir im September 2011 beschlossen, uns gegen eine Fusion zur Verbansausschußsitzung auszusprechen.
Wir waren schon einmal VDSF geschädigt und wollen das nicht noch einmal erleben. 
Jeder Angler soll frei entscheiden, ob er seinen Fang verwerten will! Und nicht wie den Inhalten des VDSF zu entnehmen ist.

Zitat
 1.5.2. Behandlung des maßigen Fisches, der keiner Schonung unterliegt
  Nach der Landung ist der Fisch sofort durch einen oder mehrere kräftige Schläge auf den Hinterkopf (Kopfschlag) zu betäuben oder zu töten. Sofort nach der Betäubung ist der Fisch zu schlachten. Erst wenn der Fisch getötet ist, wird der Angelhaken entfernt. 
Es besteht kein vernünftiger Grund, einen maßigen Fisch nicht als Beute zu behalten. Fische nur aus Freude am Drill zu fangen, entspricht nicht unserem Verständnis von Fischwaidgerechtigkeit.


  Die Angelfischerei hat zum Ziel, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, die Fischbestände zu hegen.
Bestimmt lecker bei verunreingten Gewässern!!!
Und zur Fischereischeinprüfung muss man dann erst mal ein große Portion Plötzen, Rotfedern, Bleie und Ukelei essen. Sonst ist man ja als Mensch gar nicht tauglich!
Und Kinder und Jugendliche haben dann wohl bald nichts mehr am Wasser zu suchen, die können und dürfen nicht waidgerecht töten.
Muss ich dann auch bald Würmer töten,damit sie nicht ertrinken?

  1.6.3. Raubfischfang
  Zum Fang von Raubfischen soll in erster Linie die Spinnangel zur Anwendung kommen. Müssen Raubfische aus Hegegründen dem Gewässer entnommen werden, kann die Verwendung des Köderfisches in Betracht kommen, sofern dies nach dem jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetz zulässig ist. Wird auf Raubfische geangelt, muss ein geeignetes Vorfach verwendet werden.
Meine FRAGE: Werden dann Gehbehinderte vom Raubfischangeln ausgeschlossen ??? Stundenlang auf einer Stelle Spinnangeln ist bestimmt auch nicht so toll ! Vielleicht stört das dann auch die Flugbahn einiger Vögel??



Also Angler des DAV, ran an die Tasten mailt die Vereine an,auch die Kassierer, die Stellvertreter, die Gewässerwarte, alle Kontakte,brecht eine Basisdiskussion los um uns diesen ganzen Unfug zu ersparen. Diesen Hut dürfen wir uns nicht wieder von oben überstülpen lassen!!!


Vereine des VDSF können ja gerne dem DAV beitreten.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> unter Posting 329 habe ich genau das geschrieben.
> 
> ...


Kannst du da mal Ross und Reiter nennen? Wer verdient? Zu deinem früheren Beitrag #329: Über welche Werte (ich vermute Sach- und Geldwerte) verfügt denn der DAV.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Warum sich der DAV nicht auflöst, sondern übertritt, dürfte aus der Satzung klar werden:


Das ist  das geringste Problem. Der DAV kann ja zunächst seine Satzung ändern und bestimmen, dass sein Vermögen an den VDSF fällt. Danach kann er sich auflösen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die brauchen sich doch doch nicht auflösen, sondern können zusammen einen wirklich neuen, Verband gründen - wie gesagt, wenn beide Seiten nur wollen, ist das alles machbar..
> 
> Wenns darum geht, die Angler zu drangsalieren, fällt denen doch auch immer alles mögliche und unmögliche ein.........


Könnten sie. Es geht dan aber der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband verloren.


----------



## funfish100 (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Im leipziger Raum sind die Vereine des VDSF dem DAV beigetreten.
Jehrelang hatten einige ihre Stühle festgehalten, aber nach dem Tod v. U: Fricke setzte sich der Wille der Mitglieder durch.
Nun solles wieder rückwärts gehen? Nein Danke!!
*Mögliche Konsequenzen einer Fusion
*
  Vergrößerung des Abstandes zur Basis
  kein catch & relaese mehr möglich
  Einschränkungen des Kinder und Jugendangelns
  Einführung der Küchenfenster- Mindestmaße nicht mehr möglich
  Einschränkung der Gemeinschaftangeln
  Sinnloses Fischeschlachten z.Bsp. an verschmutzten Gewässern


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Könnten sie. Es geht dan aber der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband verloren.



ach, den brauch man net. und ausserdem bekommt man diesen von heute auf morgen zugesprochen.

alles ganz easy.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Kolja,

wenn ich Ross und Reiter kennen würde,

mitt allen Fakten,
wäre ich schon bei der Polizei und würde Anzeige erstatten.

Ich kenne keine Fakten.

Das muss klar gesagt werden.

Ich möchte gerne einen anderen Grund als Geld kennen.

Allerdings finde ich keinen.

Ich bitte um Aufklärung.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> wenn ich Ross und Reiter kennen würde,
> 
> ...


Wie wäre es mit Vernunft und Mehrung politischen Einflusses.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Vernunft und Mehrung politischen Einflusses.



Das wären dann zwei Dinge die es so beim VDSF und seinem Nachfolger noch nie gab und auch nie geben wird.
Als das was da am Ende wohl raus kommen wird wären wohl eher Unvermögen und Mehrung politischer Hörigkeit/Gehorsam zu nennen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Kolja,

ich bin für Vorschläge offen ( so hoffe ich)

Also  her mit den Vorschlägen.


Gruß.

WA


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Vernunft und Mehrung politischen Einflusses.




Minus mal Minus ergibt nur in der Mathematik Plus.

Im richtigen Leben ist die Bündelung von Inkompetenz eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Firehawk81 (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ funfish100 dein Post 751

Kann man nur sagen. #r|good:#r


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> ich bin für Vorschläge offen ( so hoffe ich)
> 
> ...


Was für Vorschläge erwartest du jetzt?


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Minus mal Minus ergibt nur in der Mathematik Plus.
> 
> Im richtigen Leben ist die Bündelung von Inkompetenz eher kontraproduktiv.


Du willst sagen, wenn sich die Versager des VDSF mit den Versagen des DAV zusammen tun, kommt auch wieder eine Versagertruppe zustande?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

So könnte ich das mit dem momentanen Situation jederzeit eigentlich unterschreiben...

Und genau das kotxx uns so an und genau deswegen kämpfen wir FÜR eine vernünftige Fusion, mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und Grundsätze im Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen und unter Beteiligung und Mitnahme der Angler ohne Zeitdruck.

Und werden eine so bedingungslose und vor allem saudumme Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF immer bekämpfen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Du willst sagen, wenn sich die Versager des VDSF mit den Versagen des DAV zusammen tun, kommt auch wieder eine Versagertruppe zustande?



Ich schreibe nicht von Versagern, sondern von Ideologien. 

Die unterschiedlichen Ideologien beider Verbände haben bis vor kurzem eine Fusion verhindert und haben schließlich zur Aussetzung der Verhandlungen geführt. Und wir reden dabei nicht über Kleinigkeiten, denn die Unterschiede müssen schon massiv gewesen sein um eine Fusion unmöglich zu machen.

Da die Fusion nun doch und urplötzlich wieder in greifbare Nähe gerückt wurde, müssen substantielle Standpunkte aufgegeben worden sein.

Studiert man Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag, weiß man, wer nachgegeben hat.

Beachtet man die ideologische Mehrheitsverteilung in einem gemeinsamen Verband, weiß man, wo die Reise in Zukunft hingehen wird. 

Ergo macht hier, anders als in der Mathematik, minus mal minus nicht plus, sondern minus für alle.


----------



## Tomasz (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> In unserer Mitgliederversammlung haben wir im September 2011 beschlossen, uns gegen eine Fusion zur Verbansausschußsitzung auszusprechen.
> Wir waren schon einmal VDSF geschädigt und wollen das nicht noch einmal erleben.
> ...
> 
> Also Angler des DAV, ran an die Tasten mailt die Vereine an,auch die Kassierer, die Stellvertreter, die Gewässerwarte, alle Kontakte,brecht eine Basisdiskussion los um uns diesen ganzen Unfug zu ersparen. Diesen Hut dürfen wir uns nicht wieder von oben überstülpen lassen!!!...



Auch wenn ich mir trotz meiner DAV-Vergangenheit lange einen gemeinsamen Verband gewünscht hatte, so lässt die Art und Weise, wie jetzt eine Fusion über den Zaun gebrochen werden soll, doch deutliche Zweifel an der Redlichkeit der Verbandsspitzen aufkommen. Solange nicht die anstehenden und die Basis beschäftigenden wesentliche Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang beantwortet werden, werde auch ich mich gegen eine Fusion wenden. Sollte ich mich in meiner Skepsis irren, so liegt es an den Verbänden diese Bedenken auszuräumen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## locotus (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Satzungen andere teilweise sehr großer Verbände zum Thema Ziele und Zweck des Verbandes gurchforstet.

Der DFB sagt er vertritt alle Mitglieder im In- und Ausland. Wichtigste Aufgabe ist die Durchführung von Meisterschaftspielen in Spielklassen, Verbänden und Ligen. Weiterhin steht da drin, man setzt sich für belange des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes ein. Zweck ist den Spielbetrieb zu führen und zu organisieren. Der DFB gilt auch als gemeinnützig.

Der ADAC sagt Zweck ist die Wahrnehmung und Förderung der Interessen des Kraftfahrtwesens. Er wahrt in diesem Sinne die Belange der motorisierten Verkehrsteilnehmer und Berücksichtigung von Umwelt und Naturschutz. Man wird auf Verkehrspolitik einfluss nehmen, sich aber parteipolitisch neutral verhalten.

Selbst PETA hat ein klares Ziel, nämlich die Berücksichtigung der Grundrechte von Tieren. (Bitte keine Diskussion dazu. Wollte nur aufzeigen, dass man auch da ein, in meinen Augen, ursächliches Ziel hat.)

Und auch der Bund der Steuerzahler hat seinen Sinn und Zweck in der Satzung verankert. Hier exemplarisch der Bund aus Berlin. Man will das demokratische Staatswesen, die Folksbildung und den Verbraucherschutz fördern und das bürgerliche Engagements stärken. Ein weiterer Punkt in deren Satzung ist, dass die Steuer- und Abgabenlast auf das Notwendigste begrenzt und gerecht verteilt werden soll.

Also in meinen Augen verfolgen alle genannten die Ziele, die man von einem solchen Verband/Verbund erwarten kann. Die Aufzählung ist nicht vollständig, muss sie sicherlich auch nicht sein. Ich wollte ledigich zeigen, dass andere Verbände sich eben laut Satzung für die Interessen derer einsetzten, die Mitglied dort sind. 

Warum also verdammt nochmal sollte eine Satzung für einen Angelverband nicht auch die Förderung, Wahrung des Angelns als Zweck des Verbandes in seine Satzung schreiben. Ebenso sollte man auch die hier immer wieder geforderte Arbeit gegen gesetzliche Beschränkungen aufnehmen können. Der Umwelt- und Naturschutzgedanke kann, nein muss auch in die Satzung. Denn ohne gepflegte Gewässer ohne Bekämpfung von Verschmutzungen, Verbauungen, Zerstörung  etc. von Gewässern bleibt irgednwann nichts mehr, wo man Angeln kann.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So könnte ich das mit dem momentanen Situation jederzeit eigentlich unterschreiben...
> 
> Und genau das kotxx uns so an und genau deswegen kämpfen wir FÜR eine vernünftige Fusion, mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und Grundsätze im Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen und unter Beteiligung und Mitnahme der Angler ohne Zeitdruck.
> 
> Und werden eine so bedingungslose und vor allem saudumme Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF immer bekämpfen.



Da liegen wir gar nicht so weit auseinander. Es müssen zwei Dinge miteinander verbunden werden. Der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband und das damit verbundenen Einsatz für Renaturierung von Gewässern, Verbesserung der chemischen, biologischen und strukturellen Gewässerqualität (was eigentlich aufs Selbe hinausläuft ) auf der einen Seite und der Abbau bürokratischer Hürden für die Angelei auf der anderen Seite. Hierbei sollte man als Verband den Anglern nicht auch noch ans Bein pinkeln. Darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Beides miteinander zu verbinden ist aber keinesfalls unmöglich, wenn auch nicht einfach. Es kann aber nur funktionieren, wenn man einen gemeinsamen Verband hat, damit es endlich aufhört, dass beide Verbände immer wieder mit den Fingern auf den jeweils anderen Zeigen und auf dieser Weise den „echten“ Angelgegnern auch noch die Argumente liefern. Zu glauben, dies durch Formulierungen in der Satzung zu erreichen ist aber irrig. In der Satzung muss das stehen, was den zuständigen Behörden, seien es nun Finanzämter, Wasser- oder Landschaftsbehörden die Freudentränen in die Augen treibt. Daneben sollte es eine Art Programm geben, in dem – ähnlich wie in einem Parteiprogramm – steht, welche Positionen der gemeinsame Verband vertritt und wofür er einsteht. Diese politischen Ziele gehören nicht in eine Satzung, weil sie dem Zeitgeist unterliegen und damit auch den sich ändernden Bedürfnissen der Angler als Teil der Gesellschaft regelmäßig angepasst werden müssen. Für mich ist die nahezu alleinige Aufgabe eines Verbandes Lobbyarbeit für die Angler zu verrichten. Er ist damit Dienstleiter der Angler. Wirtschaftlich gesprochen, ist ein Bundesverband dafür zuständig der Marke Angelfischen ein gutes Image und Ansehen in der Gesellschaft zu geben, damit die einzelnen Angler und Angelvereine davon profitieren. Zwei getrennte Verbände, die sich zerfleischen und die Angler auch noch gegeneinander aufhetzen, weil jeder der beiden meint, den Stein der Weisen gefunden zu haben, hilft nicht sondern schadet nur allen Anglern. An einer Fusion geht daher kein weg vorbei. Ich glaube dabei ausdrücklich nicht, dass die Positionen des DAV untergehen, ganz im Gegenteil. Unstreitig hat der VDSF zu früh Positionen der Angler aufgegeben. Ich glaube, dass dies den Verantwortlichen im VDSF auch klar ist. Nach einer Fusion ist die Demokratie im Verband nicht abgeschafft. Angler können auch in einem gemeinsamen Verband immer noch alle legitimen Mittel anwenden, um die Verbandspolitik in ihrem Sinne zu beeinflussen. Ich wehre mich aber dagegen, alle Angler von vornherein in das eine oder andere Lager zu stecken und den einen oder anderen Verband pauschal zu verunglimpfen. Vereins/ Verbandarbeit ist nervenaufreibend und frisst jede Menge Zeit auf. Ich bin selber Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins und habe, seit dem ich im Vorstand bin kaum noch Zeit selber zu angeln. Verbandsfunktionären geht es da nicht anders. Es ist geradezu absurd diesen Leuten vorzuwerfen, sie würden der Anglerschaft  schaden wollen. Dies gilt für die Funktionäre beider Verbände. Es gibt aber auf beiden Seiten auch eine Menge persönlicher Eitelkeiten, die manchmal den Blick auf das Wesentliche verstellen. Diese Eitelkeiten sind m. E. das Hauptproblem der Fusion und nicht Fragen, die das Angeln betreffen. Denn Angler sind wir schließlich alle.


----------



## Tomasz (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ...Für mich ist die nahezu alleinige Aufgabe eines Verbandes Lobbyarbeit für die Angler zu verrichten. Er ist damit Dienstleiter der Angler. Wirtschaftlich gesprochen, ist ein Bundesverband dafür zuständig der Marke Angelfischen ein gutes Image und Ansehen in der Gesellschaft zu geben, damit die einzelnen Angler und Angelvereine davon profitieren. Zwei getrennte Verbände, die sich zerfleischen und die Angler auch noch gegeneinander aufhetzen, weil jeder der beiden meint, den Stein der Weisen gefunden zu haben, hilft nicht sondern schadet nur allen Anglern...



Das sehe ich im Kern der Sache genauso. Darüber hinaus liegt es an den Landesvebänden Einfluss auf die Fischereigestzgebungen des Landes Einfluss zu nehmen und dies kann daher nicht Aufgabe des Bundesverbandes sein. Allerdings sollte der Bundesverband Grundsätze für ein einen liberalen Zugang zum Angeln aufstellen. 



KoljaK schrieb:


> ....Nach einer Fusion ist die  Demokratie im Verband nicht abgeschafft. Angler können auch in einem  gemeinsamen Verband immer noch alle legitimen Mittel anwenden, um die  Verbandspolitik in ihrem Sinne zu beeinflussen. ...



Ich sehe aber hier das eigentliche Problem. Denn da wo die Verbandsspitzen ihre Basis nicht mit auf den Weg nehmen und sie umfassend informieren, kann es keine gelebte Demokratie geben. Wahlen alle 4 oder 5 Jahre reichen dafür nicht alleine aus.
Da Du ja selbst Vereinsvorsitzende bist, würde ich Dich gerne fragen, zu welchem Zeitpunkt und wie Du über so weitrechende Entscheidungen wie den Abbruch der Fusionsgespräche und die Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsgespräche informiert wurdest? Hast Du das für ausreichend transparent gehalten und siehst Du einen demokratischen Gestalltungsspielraum für die Basis an einem solch teifgreifenden Prozess?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@tomazs


da sprichst du was an, wofür man die basis verantwortlich machen muss.

ändert es doch! stellt anträge ..wahlen jedes jahr.
stellt anträge in euren vorständen zur mitgliederbefragung etc.

 sind wir doch alles selber schuldet.
vor jahren wurde es doch so abgehakt...wahlen alle 4-5 jahre.

wie sagt man so schön: jeder bekommt das, was er verdient.

in jedem verein das gleiche bild. man ist doch froh nen dummen gefunden zu haben der vorstandsarbeit macht. nicht anders funktioniert es in den verbänden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da Du ja selbst Vereinsvorsitzende bist, würde ich Dich gerne fragen, zu welchem Zeitpunkt und wie Du über so weitrechende Entscheidungen wie den Abbruch der Fusionsgespräche und die Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsgespräche informiert wurdest? Hast Du das für ausreichend transparent gehalten und siehst Du einen demokratischen Gestalltungsspielraum für die Basis an einem solch teifgreifenden Prozess?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Über den Stand der Verhandlungen wurde ich über die Zeitschrift des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes informiert, also von dem Regionalverband, dessen Mitglied unser Verein ist. Die Zeitschrift erscheint m. W. alle zwei Monate, so dass Verzögerungen redaktionell bedingt sein können. Medien, wie das Internet sind da schneller. Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass sowohl der DAV, als auch der VDSF relativ schnell über ihre jeweiligen Internetseiten informierten. 

Verhehlen möchte ich nicht, dass die Demokratie aufgrund der Verbandsstrukturen (beider Bundesverbände) einen langen Atem erfordert. Dies hängt damit zusammen, dass das einzelne Mitglied des Angelvereins nur mittelbares Mitglied des Regionalverbandes ist. Selbst wenn man direkt Mitglied eines Regionalverbandes ist, ist man dann im Verhältnis zum Bundesverband immer noch mittelbares Mitglied. Dies bedeutet, dass ich mit meiner Stimme bestenfalls die Wahl des Vorstandes meines Regionalverbandes beeinflussen kann, nicht aber die Wahl des Bundesvorstandes. Eine Urabstimmung, bei der die mittelbaren Mitglieder direkt über Streitfragen abstimmen, sind m. W. weder in der Satzung des DAV, noch in der des VDSF enthalten; sie sind m. W. auch nicht in den Satzungen der Regionalverbände enthalten. Eine solche Abstimmung scheitert damit bereits an den Satzungen aller beteiligten Verbände. 

Ich möchte aus dem vorgenannten aber auf ein Problem aufmerksam machen, dass m. E. viel zu wenig Beachtung findet. In dem Satzungsentwurf steht, dass es nur noch Landesverbände gibt. Dies bedeutet m. E., dass alle in einem Bundesland vorhandenen regionalen Verbände ebenfalls miteinander Verschmolzen werden müssten. In NRW wären davon die drei Regionalverbände des VDSF und der AGSB betroffen. Dies wäre jedenfalls für die Regionalverbände des VDSF eine völlig neue Struktur.


----------



## Tomasz (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> @tomazs
> 
> 
> da sprichst du was an, wofür man die basis verantwortlich machen muss.
> ...



Inwiefern ist die Basis für die fehlende Informationspolitik und mangende Transparenz von oben verantwortlich zu machen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ... Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können, dass sowohl der DAV, ... relativ schnell über ihre jeweiligen Internetseiten informierten.
> 
> ...



Nein!!!
Auch reicht nicht eine bloße kurze Info, sondern es bedarf allgemeinverständlicher Kommentare. Sonst ist es kein Wunder, wenn sich die Basis nicht dafür interessiert, was die "da oben" aushecken. 
Aber ich muss leider schnell aus beruflichen Gründen weg und bin erst morgen wieder im AB. Schade, denn es wäre mir eine unglaubliche Erleichterung, wenn ich jemanden finden würde, der mir erklären würde, dass es um die innerverbandlichen Demokratie und Transparenz gut bestellt sei.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist die Basis für die fehlende Informationspolitik und mangende Transparenz von oben verantwortlich zu machen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz




du redest von gelebter demokratie.

die wahlen der vorstände war ein demokratischer vorgang. oder nicht?
wieviel demokratie möchtest du haben?
soll der vorstand nun jedes seiner handlungen durch seine mitgliedern abstimmen lassen?

ihr habt ihnen  legitimationen gegeben.

20% der mitglieder kommen zu einer abstimmung. 80% der mitglieder maulen anschliessend rum.
wo waren die 80% als es um die abstimmung ging?

nichts desto trotz...ist die informationspolitik der verbände mangelhaft...da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nein!!!
> Auch reicht nicht eine bloße kurze Info, sondern es bedarf allgemeinverständlicher Kommentare. Sonst ist es kein Wunder, wenn sich die Basis nicht dafür interessiert, was die "da oben" aushecken.
> Aber ich muss leider schnell aus beruflichen Gründen weg und bin erst morgen wieder im AB. Schade, denn es wäre mir eine unglaubliche Erleichterung, wenn ich jemanden finden würde, der mir erklären würde, dass es um die innerverbandlichen Demokratie und Transparenz gut bestellt sei.
> 
> ...


 Sehe ich anders. In einem Moment, wo noch alles in Verhandlungen ist, brauche ich keine regelmäßige Benachrichtigung. Es reicht mir völlig aus, wenn ich mir ein Urteil darüber bilden kann, was am Ende der Verhandlungen herausgekommen ist. Regelmäßige Wasserstandmeldungen sind Verhandlungen grundsätzlich abträglich.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> du redest von gelebter demokratie.
> 
> die wahlen der vorstände war ein demokratischer vorgang. oder nicht?
> wieviel demokratie möchtest du haben?
> ...


Das typische Problem unserer Gesellschaft. Ist im Verein nicht anders, als in Verbänden (wie auch, Verbände sind ja auch nur Vereine). Nur ein kleiner Teil der Mitglieder erscheint bei den Mitgliederversammlungen, ist also nicht bereit einmal im Jahr 2 h zu opfern. Mosert aber hinterher rum, wenn es anders läuft, als man sich vorstellt. In meinem derzeitigen Verein ist das zwar zum Glück nicht so, ich kenne es aber auch anders. Bei unseren JHV liegt die Beteiligung bei 40-60 % und gemosert wird eigentlich auch nicht. Ist ein echter Glücksfall.


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. In einem Moment, wo noch alles in Verhandlungen ist, brauche ich keine regelmäßige Benachrichtigung. Es reicht mir völlig aus, wenn ich mir ein Urteil darüber bilden kann, was am Ende der Verhandlungen herausgekommen ist. Regelmäßige Wasserstandmeldungen sind Verhandlungen grundsätzlich abträglich.


Kolja, dass sehe ich aber ganz anders. Dann kommt nämlich das heraus, was schon mehrfach bemängelt wurde: Wir werden zu reinen Abnickern!

Nimm das Beispiel von vor 2 oder 3 Jahren in RhFV. Da sollte ein Geschäftsführer eingestellt werden und auf der Jahreshauptversammlung musste darüber abgestimmt werden, ob alle Mitglieder hierfür mit einer Beitragserhöhung einverstanden sind. Vor der Einladung zur JHV wusste keiner um die Problematik und die Vereinsvorstände sollten nun über die Finanzen ihrer Mitglieder bestimmen.

Geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> du redest von gelebter demokratie.
> 
> die wahlen der vorstände war ein demokratischer vorgang. oder nicht?
> wieviel demokratie möchtest du haben?
> soll der vorstand nun jedes seiner handlungen durch seine mitgliedern abstimmen lassen?


 
Eine geplante Fusion ist nicht irgend eine Handlung, nicht wie jede banale Entscheidung und bedarf sehr wohl einer ausfürlichen Erläuterung und Diskussion.


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Eine geplante Fusion ist nicht irgend eine Handlung, nicht wie jede banale Entscheidung und bedarf sehr wohl einer ausfürlichen Erläuterung und Diskussion.




steht dies in der satzung?


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Kolja, dass sehe ich aber ganz anders. Dann kommt nämlich das heraus, was schon mehrfach bemängelt wurde: Wir werden zu reinen Abnickern!
> 
> Nimm das Beispiel von vor 2 oder 3 Jahren in RhFV. Da sollte ein Geschäftsführer eingestellt werden und auf der Jahreshauptversammlung musste darüber abgestimmt werden, ob alle Mitglieder hierfür mit einer Beitragserhöhung einverstanden sind. Vor der Einladung zur JHV wusste keiner um die Problematik und die Vereinsvorstände sollten nun über die Finanzen ihrer Mitglieder bestimmen.
> 
> Geht gar nicht!!!


Wo ist denn das Problem? Ich bleibe mal bei dem Beispiel des RhFV. Die Delegierten der Vereine können doch, sobald ihnen die Einladung mit der Tagesordnung zugeht noch ergänzende Anträge zur Tagesordnung stellen. Es können dann zusätzlich TOP aufgenommen werden, die den Vorstand zur Lückenlosen Darlegung der Notwendigkeit einer solchen Einstellung verpflichten. Es können noch vor der Sitzung, Anträge auf Einsichtnahme in die Kassenbücher usw. gefordert werden. Man muss diese Rechte doch nur ausüben. Wenn die Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen, kann man doch wohl kurzfristig entscheiden. Der Vereinsvorstand trifft doch ständig Entscheidungen, die die Vereinskasse belasten. Warum sollte er in diesem Punkt dazu nicht in der Lage sein. Wenn du Entscheidungen hierüber selber mit treffen willst, brauchst du dich doch nur in den Vereinsvorstand wählen zu lassen. Es gibt doch fast nichts einfacheres, als in einen Vereinsvorstand zu kommen. Es herrscht doch in der Regel Mangel an willigen.

Wenn du aber zum Ausdruck bringen willst, dass du als Vereinsmitglied mitentscheiden willst, dir aber die Arbeit in einem Vorstand nicht ans Bein binden willst, muss ich dem eine Absage erteilen. Beides geht nicht zusammen. Entweder man übernimmt Verantwortung und kann mit gestalten oder man kein seiner Stimme nur bei der Vorstandswahl gehör verschaffen. So funktioniert repräsentative Demokratie. 

Übertragen auf den VDSF und den DAV bedeutet das, wer Einfluss auf die Geschicke der Verbände nehmen will, muss sehen, dass er in entsprechende Gremien kommt. Eine „basisdemokratische“ Urabstimmung sehen die Satzungen der wenigsten Verbände vor. Hier wird ein Maßstab angelegt, der auch in anderen Fragen nie zur Disposition stand. 

Ein anderes Beispiel kannst du direkt aus der deutschen Geschichte nehmen. Du bist auch nicht gefragt worden, ob du eine Wiedervereinigung willst. Diese Entscheidung wurde von den Parlamenten getroffen. Dies ist in einer repräsentativen Demokratie nicht nur rechtmäßig, sondern der Regelfall.


----------



## ivo (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Übertragen auf den VDSF und den DAV bedeutet das, wer Einfluss auf die Geschicke der Verbände nehmen will, *muss sehen, dass er in entsprechende Gremien kommt*. Eine „basisdemokratische“ Urabstimmung sehen die Satzungen der wenigsten Verbände vor. Hier wird ein Maßstab angelegt, der auch in anderen Fragen nie zur Disposition stand.



Nun ja, wenn man als Querkopf gilt dürfte es entsprechend schwer sein in die Gremien zu kommen...

Und dann noch was, die Verbände beklagen die mangelnde "Anteilnahme" der Mitglieder. Nun, wenn die Mitglieder von "ihrem Glück" nichts erfahren können sie sich nicht einbringen. Und wenn man den Verbänden die Informationen regelmäßig "hart abringen" muss nur um wenigstens etwas zu erfahren kann etwas nicht stimmen. Die Geschäftsstellen haben zu informieren. 




wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Eine geplante Fusion ist nicht irgend eine  Handlung, nicht wie jede banale Entscheidung und bedarf sehr wohl einer  ausfürlichen Erläuterung und Diskussion.



Sehr richtig. Wie soll man sich ein objektives Urteil bilden, wenn es keine oder nur einseitige Informationen gibt.



Edit: Beschwerdemails bitte an mich persönlich (die Betreffenden wissen Bescheid).


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hey Luku,



> steht dies in der satzung?


 
zum Beispiel hier:

*§ 5 Rechte und Pflichten der Mitglieder*
.........
c) Von den Verbandsorganen über neue Bestimmungen zum Fischerei-, Vereins-, Steuerrecht und zum Arten- und Tierschutz Informationen zu erhalten und sich in diesen Fragen beraten zu lassen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn man als Querkopf gilt dürfte es entsprechend schwer sein in die Gremien zu kommen...
> 
> Und dann noch was, die Verbände beklagen die mangelnde "Anteilnahme" der Mitglieder. Nun, wenn die Mitglieder von "ihrem Glück" nichts erfahren können sie sich nicht einbringen. Und wenn man den Verbänden die Informationen regelmäßig "hart abringen" muss nur um wenigstens etwas zu erfahren kann etwas nicht stimmen. Die Geschäftsstellen haben zu informieren.
> 
> ...


Ich musste mir noch keine Info, die ich haben wollte hart abringen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mir wurde jede Information, die ich haben wollte vom RhFV gegeben. Im Zweifel rief mich sogar schon der Präsident persönlich zurück. Vielleicht fragst du nicht richtig oder hast es noch nicht durch persönliche Kontaktaufnahme versucht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wenn du aber zum Ausdruck bringen willst, dass du als Vereinsmitglied mitentscheiden willst, dir aber die Arbeit in einem Vorstand nicht ans Bein binden willst, muss ich dem eine Absage erteilen. Beides geht nicht zusammen. Entweder man übernimmt Verantwortung und kann mit gestalten oder man kein seiner Stimme nur bei der Vorstandswahl gehör verschaffen. So funktioniert repräsentative Demokratie.
> 
> Übertragen auf den VDSF und den DAV bedeutet das, wer Einfluss auf die Geschicke der Verbände nehmen will, muss sehen, dass er in entsprechende Gremien kommt. Eine „basisdemokratische“ Urabstimmung sehen die Satzungen der wenigsten Verbände vor. Hier wird ein Maßstab angelegt, der auch in anderen Fragen nie zur Disposition stand.
> . . .



Also keine echte Demokratie!

Die gewählten Vertreter sollen die Wähler und deren Willen vertreten und nicht über ihre Köpfe hinweg, Dinge entgegen ihrem Willen entscheiden.
Dann ist es nämlich Diktatur und falsch verstandene Legitimation.#t
Zwar mit gewähltem Schlächtern(denk an die Kälber) aber eben keine echte Demokratie.


----------



## ivo (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@KoljaK

Schön für dich. Ich hab nur was durch hartnäckiges Nachfragen erfahren. Und inzwischen dürfte ich wohl eher nen Beil "bekommen", als irgendwelche Hilfe/Informationen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ich musste mir noch keine Info, die ich haben wollte hart abringen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mir wurde jede Information, die ich haben wollte vom RhFV gegeben. Im Zweifel rief mich sogar schon der Präsident persönlich zurück. Vielleicht fragst du nicht richtig oder hast es noch nicht durch persönliche Kontaktaufnahme versucht?


 
Das ist zum Beispiel für mich hier in Brandenburg mein großes Pproblem. 
Auf meine mehrfache schriftliche Anfrage wurde bis heute nicht geantwortet.
Auf der Webseite gibt es, im Gegensatz zu der des LAV Sachsen, keinerlei aktuelle Info zur derzeiteigen Lage. Dabei ist der LAVB sogar noch einer der Initiatoren des derzeitigen Vorstoßes.
Die untergeordneten Verbandsstrukturen wiegeln nur ab, beschwichtigen und dementieren.


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Hey Luku,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo steht da etwas über eine fusion?
wo steht da etwas über die möglichen satzungen?

es gibt keine neuen bestimmungen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

OK Luku,

da Du da nicht so richtig mitkommst, das ist ein Auszug aus der Satzung unseres LAVB. Selbstverständlich steht da nicht explizied was über eine Fusion. Aber über das Informationsrecht eines jeden Mitgliedes. Und erinnere Dich, das war in dem Zusammenhang unser Thema.


----------



## Blauzahn (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wenn du aber zum Ausdruck bringen willst, dass du als Vereinsmitglied mitentscheiden willst, dir aber die Arbeit in einem Vorstand nicht ans Bein binden willst, muss ich dem eine Absage erteilen. Beides geht nicht zusammen. Entweder man übernimmt Verantwortung und kann mit gestalten oder man kein seiner Stimme nur bei der Vorstandswahl gehör verschaffen. So funktioniert repräsentative Demokratie.



Mal nur eine Randbemerkung von mir.
Es sind mehr der hier Diskutierenden in Verantwortung (im Ehrenamt) als du evtl. denkst  |wavey:

Da zählt Hanns Peter im übrigen dazu.

René


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also keine echte Demokratie!
> 
> Die gewählten Vertreter sollen die Wähler und deren Willen vertreten und nicht über ihre Köpfe hinweg, Dinge entgegen ihrem Willen entscheiden.
> Dann ist es nämlich Diktatur ubnd falsch verstandene Legitimation.#t
> Zwar mit gewähltem Schlächtern(denk an die Kälber) aber eben keine echte Demokratie.




was ist denn eine echte demokratie?

jede politische entscheidung mit dem volk absprechen (bürgerbefragung und abstimmung)?
jede regierung/ vorstand etc. wird dadurch handlungsunfähig.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> was ist denn eine echte demokratie?
> 
> jede politische entscheidung mit dem volk absprechen (bürgerbefragung und abstimmung)?
> jede regierung/ vorstand etc. wird dadurch handlungsunfähig.


 
Also Luku, hier mal ein Beispiel aus der Realpolitik.
Seit vielen Jahren gibt es in unserer Region die Bestrebungen einer Fusion von Berlin und Brandenburg. Aber über die Köpfe der Wähler führte bis dato kein Weg dahin. Es gab sehr wohl Entscheide dazu - die allerdings scheitereten. 
Noch einmal - Eine Fusion ist nicht irgend ein banaler Vorgeng.


----------



## ivo (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Noch einmal - Eine Fusion ist nicht irgend ein banaler Vorgeng.



Richtig. Und deshalb sollten alle Mitglieder darüber abstimmen können. Delegierte vertreten zwar immer mehrere tausend Mitglieder, wissen aber nicht, was die Mehrheit dieser Mitglieder wünscht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal nur eine Randbemerkung von mir.
> Es sind mehr der hier Diskutierenden in Verantwortung (im Ehrenamt) als du evtl. denkst  |wavey:
> 
> Da zählt Hanns Peter im übrigen dazu.
> ...


Ich habe keinen Zweifel daran, dass einige hier Ehrenämter bekleiden.


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem? Ich bleibe mal bei dem Beispiel des RhFV. Die Delegierten der Vereine können doch, sobald ihnen die Einladung mit der Tagesordnung zugeht noch ergänzende Anträge zur Tagesordnung stellen. Es können dann zusätzlich TOP aufgenommen werden, die den Vorstand zur Lückenlosen Darlegung der Notwendigkeit einer solchen Einstellung verpflichten. Es können noch vor der Sitzung, Anträge auf Einsichtnahme in die Kassenbücher usw. gefordert werden. Man muss diese Rechte doch nur ausüben. Wenn die Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen, kann man doch wohl kurzfristig entscheiden. Der Vereinsvorstand trifft doch ständig Entscheidungen, die die Vereinskasse belasten. Warum sollte er in diesem Punkt dazu nicht in der Lage sein. Wenn du Entscheidungen hierüber selber mit treffen willst, brauchst du dich doch nur in den Vereinsvorstand wählen zu lassen. Es gibt doch fast nichts einfacheres, als in einen Vereinsvorstand zu kommen. Es herrscht doch in der Regel Mangel an willigen.
> 
> Wenn du aber zum Ausdruck bringen willst, dass du als Vereinsmitglied mitentscheiden willst, dir aber die Arbeit in einem Vorstand nicht ans Bein binden willst, muss ich dem eine Absage erteilen. Beides geht nicht zusammen. Entweder man übernimmt Verantwortung und kann mit gestalten oder man kein seiner Stimme nur bei der Vorstandswahl gehör verschaffen. So funktioniert repräsentative Demokratie.
> 
> ...


Wie Rene schon so schön sagte, ich bin in einem Vereinsvorstand. Und wenn Du auf der letzten JHV dabei gewesen bist, fällt Dir vielleicht auch ein wer ich bin, denn ich kenne meine Rechte und Pflichten, aber auch meine Möglichkeiten. Die sind leider sehr begrenzt.
Und was hätte z.B. ein Antrag genutzt? Zahlst Du den Beitrag für Deine Mitglieder? Es gab in diesem Beispiel keine Möglichkeit das mit den zahlenden Mitgliedern abzustimmen. 

Und um das ganze nicht falsch zu verstehen: Ich finde einen Geschäftsführer nicht verkehrt und hätte der Einstellung auch zugestimmt - da war ich noch nicht Vorstandsmitglied - nur mich stört der Weg. Das Ganze hätte ohne Probleme früher bekannt gegeben werden und in den JHV der Vereine diskutiert werden können. Das Ergebnis hätte vermutlich gleich ausgesehen aber es wäre von den meisten getragen worden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also keine echte Demokratie!


Natürlich Demokratie, wie in Deutschland auch. Demokratie bedeutet ja nicht, dass man an jeder Entscheidung beteiligt ist.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die gewählten Vertreter sollen die Wähler und deren Willen vertreten und nicht über ihre Köpfe hinweg, Dinge entgegen ihrem Willen entscheiden.


 Einmal gewählt unterliegt man nur seinem Gewissen. Mir ist kleine Satzung bekannt, in der die Delegierten verpflichtet werden in einer bestimmten Weise abzustimmen. Derartige basisdemokratische Ansätze sind schon in den Anfangstagen der Grünen kläglich gescheitert. Sie sind einfach nicht praktikabel.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Wie Rene schon so schön sagte, ich bin in einem Vereinsvorstand. Und wenn Du auf der letzten JHV dabei gewesen bist, fällt Dir vielleicht auch ein wer ich bin, denn ich kenne meine Rechte und Pflichten, aber auch meine Möglichkeiten. Die sind leider sehr begrenzt.
> Und was hätte z.B. ein Antrag genutzt? Zahlst Du den Beitrag für Deine Mitglieder? Es gab in diesem Beispiel keine Möglichkeit das mit den zahlenden Mitgliedern abzustimmen.
> 
> Und um das ganze nicht falsch zu verstehen: Ich finde einen Geschäftsführer nicht verkehrt und hätte der Einstellung auch zugestimmt - da war ich noch nicht Vorstandsmitglied - nur mich stört der Weg. Das Ganze hätte ohne Probleme früher bekannt gegeben werden und in den JHV der Vereine diskutiert werden können. Das Ergebnis hätte vermutlich gleich ausgesehen aber es wäre von den meisten getragen worden.


Ich bin selber Praktiker genug, um zu wissen, dass es immer wieder dazu kommt, dass man das Informationsgebot als Vorstand vernachlässigt. Dies schleicht sich ein, wenn man feststellen muss, dass sich eh kaum einer interessier. Dann kommt aber mal ein Thema, was die Gemüter beweg und flux hat den Ärger am hacken. Es ist von daher immer ganz gut, wenn man Vorstände hin und wieder an seine Informationspflichten erinnert.  ich denke, da sind wir uns einig. Ich muss aber deshalb nicht das ganze System über Bord werfen.


----------



## Blauzahn (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ...Ich muss aber deshalb nicht das ganze System über Bord werfen.



..sehe ich genauso Kolja,
wir sind immerhin ein Bestandteil des Systems.

Nur,
bei so einschneidenden Entscheidungen, wie die Verschmelzung/Übernahme/Vereinnahmung oder was auch immer, ist es die verdammte Pflicht der Verhandelnden, die Basis über die Ergebnisse, das Warum und den aktuellen Stand *zeitnah *zu informieren.
Meinungsbildung benötigt Zeit, die uns bei diesem Fahrplan nicht gegeben wird, dagegen habe ich etwas.

Ich bin für Transparenz und Information, genauso wie für Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Vorstände.

Das was wir aber momentan erleben, erinnert eher an eine Diktatur, als an Demokratie.

Abendgruß
René


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Praktiker genug, um zu wissen, dass es immer wieder dazu kommt, dass man das Informationsgebot als Vorstand vernachlässigt. Dies schleicht sich ein, wenn man feststellen muss, dass sich eh kaum einer interessier. Dann kommt aber mal ein Thema, was die Gemüter beweg und flux hat den Ärger am hacken. Es ist von daher immer ganz gut, wenn man Vorstände hin und wieder an seine Informationspflichten erinnert.  ich denke, da sind wir uns einig. Ich muss aber deshalb nicht das ganze System über Bord werfen.


Welche Mühen kostet es Informationen zu verbreiten? Nicht viele, denke ich einmal.

Wenn sich dann trotzdem keiner dafür Interessiert, ist das zwar Schade, aber es kann sich hinterher niemand beschweren, dass er nicht informiert worden ist.

Und wenn ich dann Deine Zahlen mal als passend annehme (nur 10% sind beteiligungswillig), ist die daraus entstehende Diskussion bestimmt äußerst fruchtbar - keine Ironie!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Natürlich Demokratie, wie in Deutschland auch. Demokratie bedeutet ja nicht, dass man an jeder Entscheidung beteiligt ist.



In der Grundidee "Demokratie" schon. Nur in deiner Welt nicht.
Nochmal zum mitmeißeln:
Der Gewählte hat dem Willen der Wähler zu folgen. Es ist quasi eine Ehre, der Gewählte zu sein und dem Wähler dienen zu dürfen.
Macht er das nicht = Legitimation verloren.




KoljaK schrieb:


> *Einmal gewählt unterliegt man nur seinem Gewissen*.  . . .




Diktatorendenken!#6
"Gib einem Menschen Macht und er zeigt sein wahres Gesicht!"




KoljaK schrieb:


> Derartige basisdemokratische Ansätze sind schon in den Anfangstagen der Grünen kläglich gescheitert. Sie sind einfach nicht praktikabel.




Sagen immer nur die schon Gewählten!
Es scheitert am Willen, nicht an der Machbarkeit!


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Also Luku, hier mal ein Beispiel aus der Realpolitik.
> Seit vielen Jahren gibt es in unserer Region die Bestrebungen einer Fusion von Berlin und Brandenburg. Aber über die Köpfe der Wähler führte bis dato kein Weg dahin. Es gab sehr wohl Entscheide dazu - die allerdings scheitereten.
> Noch einmal - Eine Fusion ist nicht irgend ein banaler Vorgeng.



deine meinung!

in der satzung wird darüber kein wort verloren.

die fusionsverhandlungen sind keine neuen bestimmungen.

nochmal die frage.

steht in der satzung etwas über mitspracherecht bei fusionen o.ä.?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> steht in der satzung etwas über mitspracherecht bei fusionen o.ä.?




Steht da überhaupt etwas von Fusionen?

Dann erübrigt sich die Frage evtl.?

Mitspracherecht ergibt sich aus der Betroffenheit. Oder ist die Entmündigung (durch diktatorische Strukturen/Handlungsweisen)schon endgültig?


----------



## locotus (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich musste mir noch keine Info, die ich haben wollte hart abringen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mir wurde jede Information, die ich haben wollte vom RhFV gegeben. Im Zweifel rief mich sogar schon der Präsident persönlich zurück. Vielleicht fragst du nicht richtig oder hast es noch nicht durch persönliche Kontaktaufnahme versucht?



Schön für dich, wenn du die Infos ohne Probleme bekommst. Meine eigene Erfahrung, gerade aus den letzten Tagen ist leider ganz anders. Auf meine Anfrage per Mail beim LAV gab es keine Reaktion. Gestern dort dann angerufen und auch den Geschäftsführer dran gehabt, wurde mir nur mitgeteilt, dass Schreiben an alle Vereine rausgehen. Diese werden dann weiter informieren, aber auch erst wenn sie aus ihrem Tiefschlaf erwacht sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zeigt, dass Infos nur an ausgewählte(oder fahnentreue?)  Mitglieder übermittelt werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zeigt, dass Infos nur an ausgewählte(oder fahnentreue?)  Mitglieder übermittelt werden.



Das ist in vielen Landesverbänden Usus.


----------



## locotus (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ob ausgewählt, fahnentreu und so usus oder nicht ist glaub ich garnicht ausschlaggebend. Einfach das Schreiben auf die HP setzen und fertig. Man wählt den schwierigsten, langsamsten Weg zu informiern. Das ist das was einem so auf die Eier geht.


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Luku, bringen Deine Wortklaubereien die Diskussion hier in irgendeiner Form weiter?
Was bezweckst Du eigentlich?
Versuchst Du, die verunsicherten Anglerm die hier diskutieren, noch mehr zu verunsichern? Oder willst Du die Luft irgendwie aus dem allgemeinen Frust rausnehmen?

Nur mal als Antwort:
Es gibt auch kein Gesetz, in dem wörtlich steht, dass es verboten ist, mit Steinen zu werfen. Aber wenn es einer macht und einen anderen trifft, ist es Körperverletzung.

Du meinst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass in irgendeiner Satzung drinstehen muss, über was der betreffende Verband zu informieren hat und über was nicht. Ist Deiner Meinung nach ein Verband in irgendeiner Form frei von der Verpflichtung zur Information seiner Mitglieder über bevorstehende *satzungsrelevante* Ereignisse. Oder was willst Du uns hier vermitteln???


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zeigt, dass Infos nur an ausgewählte(oder fahnentreue?) Mitglieder übermittelt werden.


Glaube ich kaum. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war unser Verein noch im AGSB.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



locotus schrieb:


> Schön für dich, wenn du die Infos ohne Probleme bekommst. Meine eigene Erfahrung, gerade aus den letzten Tagen ist leider ganz anders. Auf meine Anfrage per Mail beim LAV gab es keine Reaktion. Gestern dort dann angerufen und auch den Geschäftsführer dran gehabt, wurde mir nur mitgeteilt, dass Schreiben an alle Vereine rausgehen. Diese werden dann weiter informieren, aber auch erst wenn sie aus ihrem Tiefschlaf erwacht sind.


 Was wollt ihr denn wissen? Ihr habt doch die Entwürfe.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Luku, bringen Deine Wortklaubereien die Diskussion hier in irgendeiner Form weiter?
> Was bezweckst Du eigentlich?
> Versuchst Du, die verunsicherten Anglerm die hier diskutieren, noch mehr zu verunsichern? Oder willst Du die Luft irgendwie aus dem allgemeinen Frust rausnehmen?
> 
> ...


Es gibt keiner besondere Informationspflicht des Vorstandes gegenüber einzelnen Mitglieder, es sei denn, diese Pflicht ergibt sich unmittelbar aus der Satzung. Es gibt nur eine Informationspflicht gegenüber der Mitgliederversamlung.


----------



## locotus (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn wissen? Ihr habt doch die Entwürfe.



Ja stimmt, was wollen wir eigentlich wissen. Die Lottozahlen von letzte Woche. Ach nein bringen mir jetzt auch nichts mehr, außerdem stehen die im Netz. Und da ist das Problem, über dieses ach so banale Thema Fusion wird eben nicht zeitnah informiert. 

Ich habe Infos, die ich auch gerade versuche weiterzugeben, aber viele wachen eben erst auf und/oder reagieren erst, wenn von offizieller Seite was kommt. Vom LAV an die Vereinsvorstände, von da an die Ortsgruppenvorstände und erst dann vielleicht an die einzelnen Mitglieder. Schnell sieht anders aus.


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es gibt keiner besondere Informationspflicht des Vorstandes gegenüber einzelnen Mitglieder, es sei denn, diese Pflicht ergibt sich unmittelbar aus der Satzung. Es gibt nur eine Informationspflicht gegenüber der Mitgliederversamlung.


Und der ist nachgekommen worden?
Beim Abbruch der Verhandlungen durch Mohnert?
Bei der jetzigen Einigung auf eine bedingungslose Übernahme?

#c...|kopfkrat..mmh, muss ich wohl irgendwie verpasst haben #c


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und der ist nachgekommen worden?
> Beim Abbruch der Verhandlungen durch Mohnert?
> Bei der jetzigen Einigung auf eine bedingungslose Übernahme?
> 
> #c...|kopfkrat..mmh, muss ich wohl irgendwie verpasst haben #c


 ?????


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ?????



Mach Dich schlau, was in den letzten 12 Monaten passiert ist, dann verschwinden die Fragezeichen von alleine.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mach Dich schlau, was in den letzten 12 Monaten passiert ist, dann verschwinden die Fragezeichen von alleine.


Lies diesen Beitrag von mir und du verstehst die Fragezeichen:



KoljaK schrieb:


> Der eingetragene Verein ist in den §§55 – 79 BGB geregelt. Was weder in diesen §§ steht noch in der Satzung steht, gibt es nicht (vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Was ihr hier an Informationspflichten seht, ist ausschließlich aus eurer Vorstellung geboren. Die gibt es aber rechtlich aber nicht.
> 
> Informationspflichten des Vorstandes bestehen ausschließlich gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung, die die Mitgliederversammlung ist das höchste Organ des Vereins. Nur die Mitgliederversammlung kann von dem Vorstand eine absolut vollständige und lückenlose Aufklärung und Rechenschaft verlangen. Dies muss sie aber auch ausdrücklich fordern, sonst bleibt es bei den wischi waschi Vorstandsberichten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich habe Deinen Epilog, sowie das Angebot einer kostenlosen Rechtsberatung sehr wohl gelesen.

Nur hat beides aber auch nicht das geringste mit dem Thema  zu tun.

Wenn Du aus dem Fenster schaust, siehst Du da sehr viel Gegend und Bewegung. Das ist das wirkliche Leben. Es unterscheidet sich erheblich von Deinem.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe Deinen Epilog, sowie das Angebot einer kostenlosen Rechtsberatung sehr wohl gelesen.
> 
> Nur hat beides aber auch nicht das geringste mit dem Thema zu tun.
> 
> Wenn Du aus dem Fenster schaust, siehst Du da sehr viel Gegend und Bewegung. Das ist das wirkliche Leben. Es unterscheidet sich erheblich von Deinem.


Es hat insoweit mit dem Thema zu tun, dass man sich erst einmal über die Rechtslage im Klaren sein sollte, bevor man Forderungen stellt. Wenn man nämlich das Recht nicht auf seiner Seite hat, muss man taktisch anders vorgehen, als wenn man aus dem Vollen schöpfen kann. Der Rest als PN.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es hat insoweit mit dem Thema zu tun, dass man sich erst einmal über die Rechtslage im Klaren sein sollte, bevor man Forderungen stellt.



Über die Rechtslage bin ich mir schon im Klaren.

Ich stelle keine Forderung, die gegen geltendes Recht verstößt.
Es mag sein, dass ich für die eine oder andere Forderung keine rechtliche Grundlage im Sinne eines juristischen Anspruchs habe, aber es gibt auch keine, die meine Forderungen verbietet.

Die Frage ob ein Verband, und wen ein Verband wann informieren *muss* ist mir furchtbar egal.

Er *kann* und *darf* informieren. Und da ich, und alle anderen Angler, auch als mittelbare Mitglieder die Existenz des Verbandes überhaupt erst ermöglichen, fordere ich diese Information ein. 
Denn wer lautere Absichten hat, kann ohne Nachteile umfassend über seine Absichten informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Abseits aller Rechtsfragen (die eh irrelevant sind, man kann einen neuen Verband gestalten wie man es möchte, es muss ja keiner beitreten, der das nicht unterstützt):

Nur mal ne Frage, die mich immer mehr beschäftigt - Grundsatzfrage sozusagen:

Es soll fusioniert werden, damit die Angler mit einer Stimme im Bund/Europa sprechen können, ist immer das Argument - ansonsten gibts ja keine Argumente - weder von DAV noch VDSF genannte jedenfalls - nur mögliche Gefahren...

Wenn das aber der einzige Grund ist, warum dann fusionieren?

*Mit einer Stimme sprechen könnte man jetzt schon auch ohne Fusion - wenn man sich einig wäre.*

Hätte vermutlich sogar dann mehr Gewicht, wenn beide Verbände immer das Gleiche sagen und wollen würden, als wenns nur einer wäre. Ob im Bund oder in Europa.

*Da augenscheinlich aber keinerlei Einigkeit über angelpolitische Ziele und Inhalte da ist, die man gemeinsam vertreten könnte, zu was dann übertreten als DAV in den VDSF?*

Damit man dann nix mehr zu sagen hat?

Oder weil der DAV inzwischen soweit ist, den Restriktivismus vom VDSF eh zu übernehmen?

Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen? 

Was, wie oben ausgeführt, an Hand der Realität die nun jeder kennt, schlicht nur lächerlich ist?

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positivies für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht.......


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es gibt keiner besondere Informationspflicht des Vorstandes gegenüber einzelnen Mitglieder, es sei denn, diese Pflicht ergibt sich unmittelbar aus der Satzung. Es gibt nur eine Informationspflicht gegenüber der Mitgliederversamlung.




danke.


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> deine meinung!
> 
> in der Satzung wird darüber kein wort verloren.
> 
> ...


 
Entschuldigung Luku, 
ich brauchte erst einmal etwas Zeit, um die Satzungen noch einmal genauer zu studieren. Und was soll ich Dir sagen? *Du hast vollkommen Recht.* Es findet sich weder in der Satzung unseres LAVB, noch beim LAVS oder dem DAV auch nur ein Wort zu einem Mitspracherecht der Mitglieder bei Fusion/Bei-, Übertritt/Übernahme oder ähnlichem. Überhaupt finde ich keinen mir bekannten Verband, welcher so etwas in seiner Satzung regelt. Sicher ist das auch bei den dem VDSF zugehörigen Verbänden so.
Mensch Luku, Du hast mir die Augen geöffnet, ich danke Dir. Jetzt ist auch bei mir der Groschen gefallen. Die Fusion/Übernahme ist eine besondere Situation, darüber brauchen uns unsere Verbandsoberen überhaupt nicht informieren. Wie konnte ich das nur übersehen?
Die Herren legen sich für uns in’s Zeug, wollen nur unser Bestes. Sie verausgaben sich für uns, da bleibt natürlich kein Raum mehr für aufwendige Informationen. Und was machen wir undankbares Volk? Wir zweifeln an deren Redlichkeit. Wie verwerflich! 
Gut dass es Angelfreunde wie Dich gibt, die einem die Welt erklären und die Augen öffnen. Nochmals großen Dank an Dich.

Aber......,Ob wohl.........., verdammt..........!
Ich fange schon wieder an zu zweifeln.
Wenn da in der Satzung nichts von Fusion/Übernahme u.ä. erwähnt und geregelt steht, ist diese dann überhaupt zulässig und rechtens|kopfkrat? Ist so etwas überhaupt vorgesehen|kopfkrat?
Lukuuu hiiiilf mir! Sage mir, dass ich da schon wieder irre. Ich kann es einfach nicht lassen, notorisch das Wohlwollen unserer Verbandsoberen anzuzweifeln und deren Handeln zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> wird rumgeheult und hetze gegen den vdsf betrieben.


Und gegen den DAV genauso....

Anglerfeindlichkeit plus Unfähigkeit plus undemokratisches Verhalten gibt es aktuell in beide nVerbänden - was dan draus wird, wenn die zusammen gehen, wage ich mir nicht mal voprzustellen.

Und nochmal die Frage:
Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen? 

Was, wie oben ausgeführt, an Hand der Realität die nun jeder kennt, schlicht nur lächerlich ist?

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positivies für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht.......


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Was wollt ihr denn wissen? Ihr habt doch die Entwürfe.


 
Ja Klojak, fragt sich nur, auf welchem Wege wir sie bekamen.
Fragt men dann konkret bei seinem Landes-, Dachverband nach und bittet um bestätigung, kommt nicht einmal eine Antwort.


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@thomas

woraus schliesst du das man dann nichts mehr zu sagen hat?

wird der neue verband eine diktatur der "wessis" ( ralle seine definition) oder die eines herrn mohnert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nochal mit der Bitte um konkrete Antwort:
Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen? 

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht.......


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochal mit der Bitte um konkrete Antwort:
> Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?
> 
> Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?
> ...




meine pesönliche antwort:

DAV:
unwahrscheinlich.

wie die sache auf politischer ebene aussieht ist mir nicht bekannt.
man kann aber auch dort mit 2 verbänden im konsenz handeln. wobei dort aber zu bedenken ist, der DAv ist kein anerkannter naturschutzverband und somit nicht anhörungspflichtig/ mitsprache berechtigt.

VDSF:
in der hoffnung die liberaleren vorstellungen des DAV finden einzug im neuen verband.
ja, hoffe ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> in der hoffnung die liberaleren vorstellungen des DAV finden einzug im neuen verband.
> ja, hoffe ich.


Ich fragte nach logisch nachvollziehbaren Gründen und Argumenten, nicht nach Wünschen und haltlosen Phantasien (schliesslich haben ja die VDSF-Verbände die Mehrheit...)..



> man kann aber auch dort mit 2 verbänden im konsenz handeln.


eben, zu was also ne Übernahme/Fusion-  aus welchem Grund?




> wobei dort aber zu bedenken ist, der DAv ist kein anerkannter naturschutzverband und somit nicht anhörungspflichtig/ mitsprache berechtigt.


Auch der ADAC ist kein Naturschutzverband und darf mitreden - das brauchts nicht, wenn man vernünftige Lobbyarbeit macht.

Das hat der DAV ja schon mehrfach bewiesen in der Praxis, was man an den in den DAV-dominierten Ländern deutlicher liberaleren Landesfischereigesetzen sieht. 

Das kriegt ja bis heute der VDSF nicht hin, obwohl er Naturschutzverband ist.

Meine Frage war doch klar:
Was bringt eine solche Übernahme *für Angler*?

Konkret!

Keine Wünsche.

Fakten!


----------



## degl (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich fragte nach logisch nachvollziehbaren Gründen und Argumenten, nicht nach Wünschen und haltlosen Phantasien (schliesslich haben ja die VDSF-Verbände die Mehrheit...)..
> 
> 
> eben, zu was also ne Übernahme/Fusion-  aus welchem Grund?
> ...



Grüne Engel............wie beim ADAC................|bigeyes

gruß degl


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich fragte nach logisch nachvollziehbaren Gründen und Argumenten, nicht nach Wünschen und haltlosen Phantasien (schliesslich haben ja die VDSF-Verbände die Mehrheit...)..
> 
> 
> eben, zu was also ne Übernahme/Fusion-  aus welchem Grund?
> ...



naja...wenn in der bild- zeitung eine stellungnahme des adac steht, ist dies für dich mitreden?

mir ist nicht bekannt, dass der adac in naturschutzfragen vom bundesministerium angehört werden MUSS oder angehört wird, geschweige denn ein mitspracherecht hat.

ich lasse mich aber gerne von einem adac-experten belehren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich fragte nach logisch nachvollziehbaren Gründen und Argumenten, nicht nach Wünschen und haltlosen Phantasien (schliesslich haben ja die VDSF-Verbände die Mehrheit...)was Angle von einer Übernahjme des DAV in den VDSF haben sollen..


*Meine Frage war doch klar:*
Was bringt eine solche Übernahme* für Angler?*

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht....... 


Konkret!

Keine Wünsche.

Fakten!

Und nochmal zu Deinem Naturschutzgedanken:
IN DER PRAXIS VOM DAV BEWIESEN, DASS ES DAS NICHT BRAUCHT, UM IN DEN LÄNDERN LIBERALE GESETZE DURCHZUBRINGEN!

Im Gegenteil, der VDSF beweist immer wieder, dass sein Status als Naturschutzverband immer mehr Restriktionen bringt und die VDSF-Verbände setzen sich auch noch dafür ein..

Brauchts also nicht, ist also auch kein Grund, von dem Angler was hätten - und das war die Frage...


----------



## Honeyball (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mich als Angler interessieren auch keine Naturschutzfragen, sondern Regelung für bzw. gegen das Angeln.
Wieso brauche ich dafür einen Naturschutzverband.

Aber vielleicht bist Du bereit, erstmal zu meiner Frage von gestern abend was zu antworten?


> Luku, bringen Deine Wortklaubereien die Diskussion hier in irgendeiner Form weiter?
> Was bezweckst Du eigentlich?
> Versuchst Du, die verunsicherten Anglerm die hier diskutieren, noch mehr zu verunsichern? Oder willst Du die Luft irgendwie aus dem allgemeinen Frust rausnehmen?
> 
> ...



Zu letzterem haben wir ja herausgefunden, dass der Verband die Mitgliederversammlung hätte informieren müssen (was weder VDSF beim Abbruch der Verhandlungen noch DAV beim Enverständnis zur Übernahme getan haben)


----------



## Honeyball (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Thomas:
Genauso wie Du fragst, könnte man umgekehrt auch fragen: Was schadet uns eine Fusion?

Und da fällt mir als Bewohner eines VDSF-bestimmten Bundeslandes tatsächlich auch nichts zu ein, weil mir die Fantasie fehlt für weitere Verschlimmbesserungen, für die sich die Verbände einsetzen könnten.
Oder anders gesagt: Schlimmer als unter der VDSF-Fuchtel kann es meiner Meinung nach nirgendwo kommen.:m


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mich als Angler interessieren auch keine Naturschutzfragen, sondern Regelung für bzw. gegen das Angeln.
> Wieso brauche ich dafür einen Naturschutzverband.
> 
> Aber vielleicht bist Du bereit, erstmal zu meiner Frage von gestern abend was zu antworten?
> ...



@honeyball

genauso könnte ich dich fragen was diese hetze gegen den vdsf  und was diverse beleidigungen der mods sollen?

hier werden board mitglieder gegen den vdsf aufgehetzt.

es könnte es könnte es könnte.

wendet man selber es könnte an, folgen dumme sprüche eurer admins und mods hier.

zu einer sachlichen diskussion, information seid ihr doch gar nicht in der lage.

die rechtliche lage hat dir koljak bereits erklärt.

zur wortklauberei..

(ihr legt euch die sache doch auch so zurecht wie se euch passt. egal ob gesetz oder nicht)

alle beteiligten verbände bewegen sich offensichtlich im rahmen der gesetzeslage.
nun wird plötzlich ein mitspracherecht und informationsrecht zu der fusion gefordert.
lange jahre hat das fehlen dieses passus in der satzung niemanden gestört.

jetzt wo ihr schiss um eure vorteile habt, wird gejammert.

dabei hattet ihr es jahrelang selbst in der hand.

im grunde habt ihr es versäumt euren vorstand dahin zu bringen euch informationen zu liefern.

zur fusion kann man auf verschiedensten seiten ...dav und vdsf das wichtigste nachlesen.
zur herausgabe von details ist kein verband verpflichtet.


----------



## Piet81 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Thomas:
> Genauso wie Du fragst, könnte man umgekehrt auch fragen: Was schadet uns eine Fusion?
> 
> Und da fällt mir als Bewohner eines VDSF-bestimmten Bundeslandes tatsächlich auch nichts zu ein, weil mir die Fantasie fehlt für weitere Verschlimmbesserungen, für die sich die Verbände einsetzen könnten.
> Oder anders gesagt: Schlimmer als unter der VDSF-Fuchtel kann es meiner Meinung nach nirgendwo kommen.:m



Als DAV-Angler (der ich bin) kann ich nur verlieren ...
Als VDSFler (der ich als gebürtiger Wessi war)  habe ich nichts mehr zu verlieren ...

Sehe ich also ähnlich.

Aus meiner Zusammenarbeit mit staatlichen Behörden weiß ich, das die sich mit der Vergabe von Geldern schwer tun, wenn es mehrere Antragssteller gibt (auch bei gemeinsamer Antragsstellung!)  
Von daher denke ich, dass es wirklich nur um die Gelder aus Brüssel und /oder Berlin geht, die abgegriffen werden sollen.

Was wir Angler davon konkret haben - kein Plan. Vielleicht soll ja eine neue DAFV GmbH augebaut werden....  #6

@Thomas: Rationale Gründe als Sicht der Angler gibt es meiner Meinung nicht #c


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Piet81 schrieb:


> Als DAV-Angler (der ich bin) kann ich nur verlieren ...
> Als VDSFler (der ich als gebürtiger Wessi war)  habe ich nichts mehr zu verlieren ...
> 
> Sehe ich also ähnlich.
> ...




klar.

bei vergleichen (satzungen u. verordnung) zwischen den beiden verbänden ist der dav eindeutig für uns angler der liberalere....."bessere".
(oberflächlich betrachtet)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ja, Piet, so seh ich das persönlich bis jetzt auch - aber ich kann ja nun auch nicht alles wissen... 

Und warum gerade von Befürwortern einer Fusion nicht geantwortet wird, wo sie mit konkreten Gründen für eine Übernahme des DAV doch alles einfacher machen könnten, erschliesst sich mir auch nicht recht..

*Meine Frage war doch klar:*
Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht....... 


Konkret!

Keine Wünsche.

Fakten!


----------



## Honeyball (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Alles klar, Luku.

Sorry, dass ich befürchtet hatte, Du wollest Dich auf sachlicher Ebene mit unseren Ansichten auseinandersetzen! :m

Dass Du unsere Sachargumente nicht widerlegen kannst, hast Du ja schon öfters gezeigt, und dass es dann immer nur noch die persönliche Ebene gibt, um gegen uns zu schießen, sind wir gewohnt, seitdem wir uns auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, von *jedem* Anglerverband einzufordern, sich *für* die Angler und das Angeln einzusetzen.


----------



## Firehawk81 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> jetzt wo ihr schiss um eure vorteile habt, wird gejammert.



Das ist Menschlich. Warum soll ich was ändern wenn es mir gut geht?



Luku schrieb:


> dabei hattet ihr es jahrelang selbst in der hand.



Der DAV hat sich ja jahrelang Erfolgreich gegen ein "feindliche Übernahme" gewehrt. Also gab es für uns (DAV-Fußvolk) nix zu tun.


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Alles klar, Luku.
> 
> Sorry, dass ich befürchtet hatte, Du wollest Dich auf sachlicher Ebene mit unseren Ansichten auseinandersetzen! :m
> 
> Dass Du unsere Sachargumente nicht widerlegen kannst, hast Du ja schon öfters gezeigt, und dass es dann immer nur noch die persönliche Ebene gibt, um gegen uns zu schießen, sind wir gewohnt, seitdem wir uns auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, von *jedem* Anglerverband einzufordern, sich *für* die Angler und das Angeln einzusetzen.



die sachliche ebene haben deine kollegen hier schon vor einiger zeit verlassen.

es gibt gesetze und satzungen, an diese hat sich jeder zu halten.
die gesetze zum natur/ tierschutz hat nicht der vdsf erlassen.
auch wenn ein herr drosse (?) in den 80igern hier massiv aufgetreten ist.
ich sass nicht im verbandsvorstand und kann dir somit nicht sagen welcher druck von der politik ausging. die grünen waren damals aber auch grüner als heute.
es sind halt alles schwammige formulierungen, jeder richter zieht daraus seine eigenen schlüsse.
da vor ist der angler zu schützen.

das urteil in hannover ist auch auf grund des einschalten des vdsf positiv ausgefallen.

zu den sachlichen argumenten...

ich bewerte es positiv das es heute andere urteile und gutachten zu der angelei und tierschutz gibt.
aber diese einsicht muss in allen verbänden und behörden einzug halten.
und dies ist noch ein weiter weg. die politiker tun sich in diesem bezug sehr schwer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Also gab es für uns (DAV-Fußvolk) nix zu tun.


Dann "tut" jetzt - sonst seid ihr eben bald auch VDSF....

Und solltest aus Brandenburg stammen, musst Du schon zweimal was tun, da dieser Landesverband durch den Verrat an den eigenen Anglern und dem DAV-Bund die ganze Chose ja erst so ins Rollen brachte, dass nun eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ansteht.

Und frag die auch mal:
Es soll fusioniert werden, damit die Angler mit einer Stimme im Bund/Europa sprechen können, ist immer das Argument - ansonsten gibts ja keine Argumente - weder von DAV noch VDSF genannte jedenfalls - nur mögliche Gefahren...

*Wenn das aber der einzige Grund ist, warum dann fusionieren?*

Mit einer Stimme sprechen könnte man jetzt schon auch ohne Fusion - wenn man sich einig wäre.

*Hätte vermutlich sogar dann mehr Gewicht, wenn beide Verbände immer das Gleiche sagen und wollen würden, als wenns nur einer wäre. Ob im Bund oder in Europa.*

Da augenscheinlich aber keinerlei Einigkeit über angelpolitische Ziele und Inhalte da ist, die man gemeinsam vertreten könnte, zu was dann übertreten als DAV in den VDSF?

Damit man dann nix mehr zu sagen hat?

Oder weil der DAV inzwischen soweit ist, den Restriktivismus vom VDSF eh zu übernehmen?

Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?


Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht....... 


Konkret!

Keine Wünsche.

Fakten!


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> ...
> alle beteiligten verbände bewegen sich offensichtlich im rahmen der gesetzeslage.
> nun wird plötzlich ein mitspracherecht und informationsrecht zu der fusion gefordert.
> lange jahre hat das fehlen dieses passus in der satzung niemanden gestört.
> ...



Das kann Deine persönliche Meinung sein. Mir tut als ehemals DDR-sozialisierter Mensch sowas zwar ein wenig weh, aber ich will Dir Deine Meinung gerne lassen. 
Ich habe seit der Wende begriffen, wie wichtig Mitsprache, Transparenz und Demokratieverständnis sind und ich würde diese Dinge nie wieder gegen Vertrauen, Desinteresse oder Westpakete eintauschen wollen.
Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, in Bezug auf den DAV in den letzten Jahren selbst versäumt zu haben da mehr einzufordern. Dies war aber auf Grund der relativen Zufriedenheit mit den liberalen Angelmöglichkeiten auch nicht auf der Tagesordnung. Jetzt stellt sich durch die Fusion aber eine andere Sachlage dar und es wäre die Chance dabei auch Sachen postitiv zu bewegen. Wenn Dir das egal ist, so gehörst Du eben von den von Dir an anderer Stelle prognostizierten 90 %. Deine gutes Recht, aber unterstelle andern bitte nicht, dass sie um irgendwas schiss haben, nur weil sie sich jetzt einbringen wollen und Transparenz fordern. 

Gruß


Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Jetzt stellt sich durch die Fusion aber eine andere Sachlage dar und es wäre die Chance dabei auch Sachen postitiv zu bewegen.


Nur dann, wenn die geplante Übernahmne (nicht Fusion!) des DAV in den VDSF begleitet wäre von entsprechend nachvollziehbaren und logischen Gründen, *was die Angler davon haben sollen*. Welche die Funktionäre dann ja mal rausrücken und erklären müssten.

Ansonsten ist darin keine Chance zu sehen, sondern nur mögliche Gefahren (die nicht kommen müssen,. aber eben kommen können).

Also nochmal, weil bis jetzt niemand auch nur einen einzigen, weitere nachvollziehbaren Grund - ausser dem bereits widelegten der "gmeinsamen Stimme" - genannt hat:
Es soll fusioniert werden, damit die Angler mit einer Stimme im Bund/Europa sprechen können, ist immer das Argument - ansonsten gibts ja keine Argumente - weder von DAV noch VDSF genannte jedenfalls - nur mögliche Gefahren...

Wenn das aber der einzige Grund ist, warum dann fusionieren?

Mit einer Stimme sprechen könnte man jetzt schon auch ohne Fusion - wenn man sich einig wäre.

Hätte vermutlich sogar dann mehr Gewicht, wenn beide Verbände immer das Gleiche sagen und wollen würden, als wenns nur einer wäre. Ob im Bund oder in Europa.

Da augenscheinlich aber keinerlei Einigkeit über angelpolitische Ziele und Inhalte da ist, die man gemeinsam vertreten könnte, zu was dann übertreten als DAV in den VDSF?

Damit man dann nix mehr zu sagen hat?

Oder weil der DAV inzwischen soweit ist, den Restriktivismus vom VDSF eh zu übernehmen?

Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?


Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht....... 


Konkret!

Keine Wünsche.

Fakten!


----------



## gründler (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> das urteil in hannover ist auch auf grund des einschalten des vdsf positiv ausgefallen.
> 
> .


 

Hahahaaa

Warst du im Gerichtssaal anwesend???

Es ging um einen meiner Nachbarvereine und ich habe den fall hier noch im Ordner liegen.


Und es waren nicht die hohen VDSF'ler die da für "Uns" sprachen,sondern der Anwalt der Angeklagte Verein der Richter und Staatsanwalt mischten da rum.Aber nicht welche vom VDSF.

Und weil der VDSF sich eingeschaltet hat ist das Urteil positiv ausgefallen????

Ich schmeiß mich gleich weg,junge junge ne ne ne....

Besser ich schweige jetzt.


|wavey:


----------



## Firehawk81 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann "tut" jetzt - sonst seid ihr eben bald auch VDSF....
> 
> Und solltest aus Brandenburg .....



Der Verein in dem ich tätig bin hat das zur Zeit max. mögliche (logische) schon unternommen.

Bin aus Sachsen. (Gott sei dank)


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hahahaaa
> 
> Warst du im Gerichtssaal anwesend???
> 
> ...



auch dir täte mehr sachlichkeit gut.

sicherlich war ich nicht im gerichtssaal. 
pressemitteilungen werden natürlich nicht den genauen ablauf beschreiben.
es wurde aber so kundgetan als ob es mit dem vdsf gelungen ist ein positives urteil zu erwirken.

aber auch das kann man natürlich wieder als vdsf propaganda abtun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> es wurde aber so kundgetan als ob es mit dem vdsf gelungen ist ein positives urteil zu erwirken.


Der DAV hat auch versprochen, eine Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck und unter Festschreibung angelpolitischer Punkte zu machen..

Wer Funktionären oder Verbänden glaubt oder glauben will, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen - was die "Wahrheitsliebe" angeht, gibts da in der nach unten offenen Skala scheinbar keine Grenze - auf BEIDEN Seiten......

Und wie gesagt, keiner der Verbände oder  Funktionäre oder der Übernahmewilligen konnte bis dato nur einen sinnvollen, logisch nachvollziehbaren Grund nennen, warum man das jetzt so durchziehen muss.


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das kann Deine persönliche Meinung sein. Mir tut als ehemals DDR-sozialisierter Mensch sowas zwar ein wenig weh, aber ich will Dir Deine Meinung gerne lassen.
> Ich habe seit der Wende begriffen, wie wichtig Mitsprache, Transparenz und Demokratieverständnis sind und ich würde diese Dinge nie wieder gegen Vertrauen, Desinteresse oder Westpakete eintauschen wollen.
> Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, in Bezug auf den DAV in den letzten Jahren selbst versäumt zu haben da mehr einzufordern. Dies war aber auf Grund der relativen Zufriedenheit mit den liberalen Angelmöglichkeiten auch nicht auf der Tagesordnung. Jetzt stellt sich durch die Fusion aber eine andere Sachlage dar und es wäre die Chance dabei auch Sachen postitiv zu bewegen. Wenn Dir das egal ist, so gehörst Du eben von den von Dir an anderer Stelle prognostizierten 90 %. Deine gutes Recht, aber unterstelle andern bitte nicht, dass sie um irgendwas schiss haben, nur weil sie sich jetzt einbringen wollen und Transparenz fordern.
> 
> ...




positiv bewegen? gerne sofort!

klärt auf und lasst die hetze gegen den vdsf sein.  

klärt auf unter berücksichtigung von recht und gesetz.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> positiv bewegen? gerne sofort!
> 
> klärt auf und lasst die hetze gegen den vdsf sein.
> 
> klärt auf unter berücksichtigung von recht und gesetz.



Positiv bewegen geht aber doch nur, wenn man Kenntnise von den Vorgängen hat und dazu braucht es eben Transparenz und die Möglichkeiten Mitzugestalten, die es so vielleicht gar kein Recht und Gesetz vorschreiben muss oder wird.

Deinen zweiten Satz beziehe ich mal nicht auf mich. Solltest Du bei mir in irgendeiner Form Hetze gegen den VDSF gefunden haben, so bitte ich Dich mir das mitzuteilen. Ansonsten kannst Du an verschiedenen Stellen insbesondere aber bei "Wie mit Entscheidungsträgern umgehen" das genaue Gegenteil lesen, sondern mich stetst und ständig, (mitunter zum Verdruss der Redaktion) einen sachlichen Tonfall anmahnen. 
Ich bitte Dich daher nicht so zu verallgemeinern, da es der Sache in keinster Weise gerecht wird und nicht zu einer sachlichen Debatte beiträgt. Wobei ich Dich durchaus ein kleines Stück weit verstehen kann, aber nur weil ich in einigen Standpunkten mit der Redaktion in der Sache konform gehe, heisst das nicht, dass ich auch deren Stil teile. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wen es interessiert: auf http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente/ habe ich soeben ein Schreiben von Dr. Thomas Günther (ehem. Präsi VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg und Vizepräsi VDSF Bund) veröffentlicht. Lesen, verinnerlichen und auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Interessant trifft es wohl am besten, finde ich.


----------



## ivo (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Interessante Sichtweise. Nur dürfte das Kontrollorgan nicht der Verbandsausschuss sein. Da sitzen die Präsidenten drin. Dann sollten in einem solchen Ausschuss einfache Mitglieder sitzen, die kein anderes Ehrenamt, abgesehen vom eigenen Verein inne haben. So kann man deren Neutralität wahren.

Und wie richtig erkannt wurde, mit einer Verbandsspitze die nur aus ehrenamtlichen Mitgliedern besteht wird sich nichts bessern. Das gewurschtel wird weiter gehen und im Endeffekt nichts bringen.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dank für die Veröffentlichung #h


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: auf http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dokumente/ habe ich soeben ein Schreiben von Dr. Thomas Günther (ehem. Präsi VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg und Vizepräsi VDSF Bund) veröffentlicht. Lesen, verinnerlichen und auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
> 
> Interessant trifft es wohl am besten, finde ich.



sorry, wo?

bin ich blind?

gefunden.

darf ich dieses schreiben weiterleiten?

würde gerne damit unseren lv konfrontrieren.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> sorry, wo?
> 
> bin ich blind?
> 
> ...



Nich fragen, 
machen  |wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> darf ich dieses schreiben weiterleiten?
> 
> würde gerne damit unseren lv konfrontrieren.



Natürlich! Dafür isses ja da!


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nich fragen,
> machen  |wavey:




dies ist erheblich konstruktiver als ...

naja vergessen wir es.

habs mal weiter geleitet.

wenn ich zur persona non grata beim verband werde....................weerd ich drüber berichten.


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

was ich mich aber ganz ehrlich frage 

warum agiert ein ehemaliger vdsf vize gegen seinen verband den er jahre lang die stange gehalten hat?

warum hat er nicht den vdsf demokratisiert und liberalisiert?


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> dies ist erheblich konstruktiver als ...
> 
> naja vergessen wir es.
> 
> habs mal weiter geleitet.


 
Ja Luku,

aber erinnere Dich, Du selbst hast die Informationspflicht der Verbandsführungen in frage gestellt. So richtig schlau wird man aus Deien schnell wechselnden Äußerungen nun wirklich nicht|kopfkrat.


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Frage Dich mal lieber, warum er ein Ehemaliger VDSF - Hirarch ist


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Ja Luku,
> 
> aber erinnere Dich, Du selbst hast die Informationspflicht der Verbandsführungen in frage gestellt. So richtig schlau wird man aus Deien schnell wechselnden Äußerungen nun wirklich nicht|kopfkrat.




weil dies jetzt nichts mit dem gebell und denunziantentum der anglerboard redaktion zu tun hat.

das eine war die rechtliche seite...dies sind verbesserungsvorschläge. 

hoffe du weisst was ich meine.


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Frage Dich mal lieber, warum er ein Ehemaliger VDSF - Hirarch ist




das ist mir zu einfach. sorry.
er wurde ja nicht aus lust und laune zum vize ernannt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> was ich mich aber ganz ehrlich frage
> 
> warum agiert ein ehemaliger vdsf vize gegen seinen verband den er jahre lang die stange gehalten hat?
> 
> warum hat er nicht den vdsf demokratisiert und liberalisiert?




Weil er feststellen musste, dassman auf dem von Dir propagierten Weg nichts ändern kann.

Der Mann ist sicher intelligent genug und hat auch ausreichend fachlichen Sachverstand, um Veränderungen herbeizuführen.
Doch gegen den Filz im VDSF ist selbst er nicht angekommen. 

Sollte Dir zu denken geben.


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Doch gegen den Filz im VDSF ist selbst er nicht angekommen.


 
Das wollte ich damit eigentlich auch sagen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> was ich mich aber ganz ehrlich frage
> 
> warum agiert ein ehemaliger vdsf vize gegen seinen verband den er jahre lang die stange gehalten hat?
> 
> warum hat er nicht den vdsf demokratisiert und liberalisiert?




Die Frage ist vollkommen Usus!

Wichtig ist nur eines: jemand, der wirklich Ahnung hat (sowohl als Insider, als auch als Jurist) hat mal ganz klare Worte gefunden. Jeder, der da gegen irgendwas vorbringt, entlarvt sich damit selber.

Hier wird ganz deutlich klar gemacht, dass der ganze Fusionsvorgang quasi mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt ist. Man sollte sich lieber frage, warum die an der Fusion beteiligten Leute nicht selbst auf solche Gedanken gekommen sind. Der Fakt spricht Bände!


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das Schlimmmste, was ich im laufenden Prozess feststellen muß ist, dass unserer LAVB/DAV auch in die undemokratische Masche des VDSF eingeschwenkt zu seien scheint. 
Das ist für uns gelebte DAV'ler besonders bitter und erzeugt meine Reaktion/Ablehnung zu der derzeit herrschenden Situation, weil wir es einfach nicht gewöhnt sind.
*Luku* wird das natürlich nie verstehen.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> sicherlich war ich nicht im gerichtssaal.
> pressemitteilungen werden natürlich nicht den genauen ablauf beschreiben.
> es wurde aber so kundgetan als ob es mit dem vdsf gelungen ist ein positives urteil zu erwirken.
> 
> aber auch das kann man natürlich wieder als vdsf propaganda abtun.



und damit man es nicht als VDSF Propaganda abtut,solltest du dieses,,kundgetan,,mal belegen.
Zu schön,wenn sich damals der VDSF aktiv in die Sache eingemischt hat...zum Wohle der Angler.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

ich versteh nur eins...  

mit der fusion könnten die strukturen des vdsf endlich geknackt werden.


ich versteh euch schon.
keine sorge.

aber lasst uns die diskussion auf dieser ebene beenden. i hab darauf kein bock mehr...um ehrlich zu sein. sie führt zu nix...dazu gehört auch das ossi wessi gehabe.

wir sind angler und wollen alle das selbe. ein verband der unsere interessen vertritt.


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

OK Luku, ich glaube die Zeilen von Dr. Th. Günther bringen auch uns hier voran. Machen wir etwas daraus !


----------



## Koalabaer (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

sagt mal,war Markstein nicht mal absoluter Gegner dieser ,,Fusion um jeden Preis''?
hab ich da in den unendlichen Beiträgen etwas verpasst. #c 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## locotus (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Koalabaer ich glaub du bringst da was durcheinander Präsident des DAV ist Günther Markstein. Der Artikel ist von  Herrn  Dr. Th. Günther.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@locotus

Ja den Präsidenten des DAV Günther Markstein meinte ich.Nicht den oben verlinkten Artikel von Dr.Th.Günther.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## angler1996 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

ne, da bringste nichts durcheinander. 
Der Herr hat erklärt, dass keine Fusion um jeden Preis geben wird.
Kommentar?
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> sagt mal,war Markstein nicht mal absoluter Gegner dieser ,,Fusion um jeden Preis''?
> hab ich da in den unendlichen Beiträgen etwas verpasst. #c
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Herr Markstein hat den Anglern fest versprochen, dass eine Fusion nur in Fage kommt, wenn die Richtlinien des DAV dabei gewahrt bleiben, und wenn die Fusion ohne Zeitdruck geschieht.

Was von diesem Versprechen übrig ist, sieht man heute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Auch in dem Entwurf von Dr. Thomas Guenther fehlt leider das festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und er ist zwar um Klassen besser als das von den Verbänden selber vorgelegte Konstrukt, bringt aber damit in der Praxis auch nicht mehr, da er weiterhin die möglichen Gefahren nicht verhindert.

Davon ab konnte mir bislang immer noch niemand einen sinnvollen, logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund für diese Übernahme nennen. 

Also nochmal, weil bis jetzt niemand auch nur einen einzigen, weitere nachvollziehbaren Grund - ausser dem bereits widelegten der "gemeinsamen Stimme" - genannt hat:
Es soll fusioniert werden, damit die Angler mit einer Stimme im Bund/Europa sprechen können, ist immer das Argument - ansonsten gibts ja keine Argumente - weder von DAV noch VDSF genannte jedenfalls - nur mögliche Gefahren...

Wenn das aber der einzige Grund ist, warum dann fusionieren?

Mit einer Stimme sprechen könnte man jetzt schon auch ohne Fusion - wenn man sich einig wäre.

Hätte vermutlich sogar dann mehr Gewicht, wenn beide Verbände immer das Gleiche sagen und wollen würden, als wenns nur einer wäre. Ob im Bund oder in Europa.

Da augenscheinlich aber keinerlei Einigkeit über angelpolitische Ziele und Inhalte da ist, die man gemeinsam vertreten könnte, zu was dann übertreten als DAV in den VDSF?

Damit man dann nix mehr zu sagen hat?

Oder weil der DAV inzwischen soweit ist, den Restriktivismus vom VDSF eh zu übernehmen?

Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?


Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht....... 


Konkret!

Keine Wünsche.

Fakten!


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

......


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



			
				Luku schrieb:
			
		

> sooo
> 
> ich habe gestern abend herrn dr. möhlenkamp vom lv westfalen u. lippe mit diversen fragen bombardiert.
> fragen zur mangelnder information , sinn der fusion und diversen anderen dingen wie das nachtangelverbot in BW.
> ...



Speziell_


			
				Luku schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Landesebene können wir etwas für die Angler erreichen – in Abhängigkeit von den Rahmenbedingungen.


Eben, und der Bundesverband hat mit seiner Satzung eben diese Rahmenbedingung zu setzen für die Landesverbände, damit es nicht zu weiteren Restriktionen kommt.

Dr. Möhlenkamp argumentiert hier aus ureigenstem Interesse - sowohl persönlich, weil es auch um die Jobs der Geschäftsführer geht - wie auch für die Macht der Landesverbände.

Weil die weitermauscheln wollen, statt sich einer anglerfreundlichen Grundausrichtung verpflichtend anzuschliessen.

Das könnten sie problemlos, wenn sie es in der Mehrheit wollten und den Bundeverband mit entsprechender Macht und Satzung ausstatten würden.

Da dies nicht der Fall ist und sie es also defintiv nicht wollen - sonst würden sies ja machen - ist das purer Egoismus und dient nicht dem Wahren der Interessen der Angler und des Angelns in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

ich rechne ihm die antwort dennoch hoch an.
offensichtlich bekommen viele andere von ihren verbänden keine antwort.

aber schade das du thomas hinter jeder ecke den schwarzen peter siehst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> den schwarzen peter siehst


Wer als Angler nach den jetzigen Erfahrungen den nicht sehen will, soll eben blind sterben...


----------



## Hanns Peter (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Habe eben den Hinweis auf einen neuen Eintrag auf der Seite "meines" Landesverbandes, den RhFV, bekommen:

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiver...Pid]=2&cHash=7813c29e4d440e79f735b2fec067523a

Interessant ist hier der 2. Abschnitt:



> Die Mitgliederversammlung  des RhFV am 16.04.11 hat daher einvernehmlich festgehalten, dass der  RhFV den VDSF zur Fortsetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen auffordert



Wenn dem so gewesen wäre, dann hätte mein Antrag zur Abstimmung kommen müssen - ist er aber nicht, denn ein paar Tage zuvor wurde im Verbandsausschuss des VDSF die Wiederaufnahme beschlossen.

Und mit mehr oder weniger "neuen" Informationen auf der Internetseite nimmt man die Basis nicht mit - auch wenn es ein Anfang von Informationsfluss darstellen könnte.

Viel wichtiger wäre es in persönlicher Diskussion auf einer "außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung" Rede und Antwort zu stehen und sich auf einer solchen auch das Mandat für das Abstimmungsverhalten im Bundesverband abzuholen. Der richtige Termin hierfür wäre, laut dem aktuellen Zeitplan der beiden Verbände, der November 2011, in jedem Falle vor dem 20.12.2011.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ Luku,
sicherlich kann man es positiv werten wenn man auf einen Teil von gestellten Fragen auch Antworten bekommt. 
Bloß wenn der andere Teil der gestellten Fragen unbeantwortet bleiben oder schlichtweg ignoriert wird, würde mich das mehr als stutzig machen.
Aber eventuell wollte sich der Herr Möhlenkamp die üblichen Floskeln auch ersparen und hat diesem Grund auf eine Antwort verzichtet.|rolleyes

Genau wie Du vermutest habe ich bis jetzt keine Antwort auf mein Schreiben bekommen. Und um Ehrlich zu sein rechne ich auch nicht damit eine zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Tja, Hanns Peter, wieder ein Beweis mehr, wie Verbände und Funktionäre  sich die Wahrheit zuerchtbiegen, um den Ausdruck lügen zu vermeiden.....


----------



## Hanns Peter (30. September 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, Hanns Peter, wieder ein Beweis mehr, wie Verbände und Funktionäre  sich die Wahrheit zuerchtbiegen, um den Ausdruck lügen zu vermeiden.....


Was ich mich in dem Zusammenhang noch frage:

*Ist das die Antwort auf meinen Antrag auf Einberufung einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung?*

Mal abwarten, was da noch kommt...


----------



## Ingo1 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hier wird ganz schön Blech geschrieben eigentlich sollten es einige in diesem Forum besser wissen das Einigkeit stark macht!!!!

Thomas es gibt aber doch eine Grund und der ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ohne, aber vieleicht denke ich etwas anders.

Wenn beide Verbände sich auflösen und einen neuen Verband gründen verliert der VDSF den Titel Umweltverband und leider ist dieser Titel dessen Genehmigung nicht unter 2 Jahren abläuft für uns alle wichtig denn ohne Ihn kann der Verband nicht an Gesetzen bzw. an Änderungen mitwirken. Wir sind dann vollständig ausgeliefert und gehen dann bald nur noch am PC fischen.

Noch eine Möglichkeit ist, dass das  Vermögen der Verbände bei Auflösung dem in der Satzung zugedachten Zweck zugeführt wird ist aber nur eine Annahme bin leider kein Jurist.

Aber denkt mal über die erste Variante nach!!!!

MfG
aus Bayern


----------



## funfish100 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich habe heute wieder Angler am Wasser betreffend der *drohenden* Fusion angesprochen. Fazit ist die wissen gar nichts bis maximal : davon mal was gehört.
Die Taktik der oberen Funktionäre scheint sich darauf aufzubauen.
In unseren Verein haben wir das Thema besprochen 
*= Wir lehnen eine Fusion ganz ab!*

Es müssen jetzt alle Angler mit ihren Vorsitzenden,Stellvertretern,Kassierern und Gewässerwarten an der Basis mit den den Fakten informiert werden.
Nur so kann über eine breite Demokratie eine Fusion verhindert werden.
Bald stehen die regionalen DAV Verbandsausschutzsitzungen an, da müssen die Vertreter der Vereine schon Bescheid wissen. Sonst bekommen sie nur die vorgefertigte Verbandsmeinung wie toll alles wird zu hören, haben keine Zeit sich zu informieren,ahnen nicht was wirklich auf uns zu kommt,und stimmen dem dann zu.

*Es müssten alle DAV Vereine aller Bundesländer mit all ihren auffindlichen Vertretern angeschrieben werden und in kurzer sachlicher und leicht verständlicher Form die Vor - und Nachteile gegenüber gestellt werden.*

Es hat keinen Zweck regionale zentrale Verbände darum zu bitten, da werden bloß Informationen zurückgehalten oder verschönt dargestellt.
Die sind alle im Rausch und Wahn nach Größe und Macht.
Den Blick für das Angeln und die Angler haben die verloren.
So wie der VDSF schon vor Jahren!


----------



## Angel-Ralle (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mal eine ganz einfache Frage, ob Eures, durchaus berechtigten Widerspruchs o der "Inhalations-"Verhandlungen:
Glaubt Ihr, das sich das Funktionärs-Volk" sich an Euch etwas schert???
Ich möchte, nach den Erfahrungen der letzten 10 Jahren ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit in einem e.V. und einer "Union" behaupten. "NEIN"

... es geht um persönliche Befindlichkeiten, Macht und Egoismen und um "Penis-Neid" - sprich: die alte Frage "Wer hat den "Längsten" und "Dicksten", wer hat die "meisten Mädels" flachgelgt!"!

So einfach funktioniert das!
Wenn Du, als einer der "einfach nur angeln" möchte, etwas daran ändern möchtest und Dich engagierst, wirst Du auf kleiner Flamme gargekocht (vereinnahmt) oder verhungerst am langen Arm der Vereinsmeierei!!! --> Was schlußendlich auf´s gleiche rauskommt!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Glaubt Ihr, das sich das Funktionärs-Volk" sich an Euch etwas schert???


Beide Präsis stammen ja aus der ehemaligen DDR - die sollten eigentlich gelernt haben, dass man das Volk nicht ewig ignorieren kann.
Und es will denen ja sicher niemand  Verkalkung oder Alterstarrsinn vorwerfen...



> ... es geht um persönliche Befindlichkeiten, Macht und Egoismen und um "Penis-Neid" - sprich: die alte Frage "Wer hat den "Längsten" und "Dicksten", wer hat die "meisten Mädels" flachgelgt!"!


Hab ich oft genug so ähnlich geschrieben. Kampf um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und pesönliche Eitelkeiten..



> etwas daran ändern möchtest und Dich engagierst, wirst Du auf kleiner Flamme gargekocht (vereinnahmt) oder verhungerst am langen Arm


Das war mein Beispiel, warum sich Engagement *in* diesen Verbänden nicht mehr lohnt, sondern nur noch ohne sie..

Weil man keine gesunden Äpfel in einen Korb mit faulen legt - man schmeisst den Korb mit den fauligen auf den Kompost..


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Warum muß eigentlich alles vom kleinen DAV ausgehen?
Nehmen wir mal an,das kleine gallische Dorf DAV überlebt diesen Poker.

Schön für den Osten aber:Bleibt es dann im VDSF immer noch bei der gleichen Scheixxe!
Ich vermisse hier wirklich Bestrebungen innerhalb des VDSF von unten herraus zu Veränderungen zu kommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ich vermisse hier wirklich Bestrebungen innerhalb des VDSF von unten herraus zu Veränderungen zu kommen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Die vermisst Du deshalb, weil die, die es bisher versucht haben diesen elenden Filz des VDSF nicht durchdringen konnten.

Das kann erst gelingen, wenn die Anglern Ihren Bremserfunktionären in den Hintern treten. 

Dazu müssen sie sich aber erst mal für das Thema interessieren.

Veränderungen von Innen, egal ob mit oder ohne Fusion, sind beim VDSF unmöglich.


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Veränderungen von Innen, egal ob mit oder ohne Fusion, sind beim VDSF unmöglich.



Dann führen doch aber all die Bemühungen,eine Fusion unter diesen Bedingungen zu verhindern...für den überwiegenden Teil deutscher Angler(VDSF)nicht zu Verbesserungen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es ist ja keine ordentliche Fusion, sondern eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF. 
Gelingt das, steht der VDSF völlig ohne Widerpart da, geführt von VDSF Ideologen und mit ca. einer 2/3 Mehrheit ausgestattet.
Nach der Fusion gibt es nur noch VDSF unter anderem Namen. 

Um etwas zu verändern braucht es einen starken Verband, der aber offen und veränderungswillig ist. 
Dazu gehört allem voran eine Vision, wie ein neuer, großer Verband die angelpolitischen Geschicke in Deutschland lenken will.

Davon ist zur Zeit keine Spur.

Also ist es um ein vielfaches besser die Fusion zu verhindern und später, mit neuen Kräften und einem erklärten, vernünftigen Ziel in die Welt zu setzen.


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ist es um ein vielfaches besser die Fusion zu verhindern und später, mit neuen Kräften und einem erklärten, vernünftigen Ziel in die Welt zu setzen.


 Unter den momentanen Umständen,kommen wir um eine Contra-Fusion nicht drumrum! Neue Kräfte hingegen,erfordern ein radikales inneres Umdenken der VDSF-Mitglieder samt Verband! Solange jenes nicht geschieht,kann der kleine DAV nur wenig Paroli bieten. Zumindest sehe ich da keine Möglichkeiten,wie der DAV Deutschlandweit zu Verbesserungen(Erleichterungen) beitragen könnte? PS: seit ihr sicher,dass ein Großteil jene(Erleichterungen) überhaupt möchte? Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> PS: seit ihr sicher,dass ein Großteil jene(Erleichterungen) überhaupt möchte?


Wers nicht will, brauchts ja nicht umzusetzen.

Gesetzliche Restriktionen zu verhindern bzw. alte abzubauen bedeutet schlicht, Angler nicht als gefährlich zu sehen sondern als Chance.

Also MUSS das von jedem Verband und Funktionär gefordert werden.

Dessen ungeachtet kann ja jeder Verein/Gewässerbewirtschafter für sein eigenes Gewässer Regeln und Begrenzungen festlegen.

Wenn die Mehrheit der Angler in einem Verein beschliesst, dass nachts nicht geangelt werden soll, dass Setzkescher verboten sind und jeder maßige Fisch abzuknüppeln ist, können die das ja dann mehrheitlich für *ihr* Gewässer beschliessen - aber warum das anderen Anglern an anderen Gewässern gesetzlich aufdrücken?

Da es aber eben auch andere gibt (und da ist wurscht, ob das die Mehrzahl ist), bleibt denen das nachtangeln, der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers oder das zurücksetzen nicht verwertbarer Fische dann ansonsten gesetzlich verboten.

Also MÜSSEN solche gesetzlichen Verbote weg, damit die Vereine und Angler für ihr jeweiliges Gewässer entscheiden können - völlig unabhängig davon, ob eine Mehrzahl nun nachts angeln will oder nicht.

Oder anders gesagt:
Wer als Verband oder Funktionäre, sei es nun VDSF, DAV oder DAFV oder sonstwer, nicht für gesetzliche Erleichterungen kämpft ist ein Drecksack. Und sollte die Ehre, ein Ehrenamt als Diener seiner Wähler ausführen zu dürfen, jemand anderem überlassen.

Und wer als Geschäftsführer eines Verbandes dafür bezahlt wird und dennoch seine Angler in die Pfanne haut, indem er weitere gestzliche Verbote befürwortet oder gegen gesetzliche Erleichterungen kämpft, gehört fristlos entlassen..


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Was Thomas schreibt ist alles andere als widerspruchsfrei. Auf der einen Seite schreibt er, man solle keinen Faulen Apfel zu den Gesunden legen. Man könnte meinen, erm meit mit dem Gesunden Apfel meine er den DAV. Dann schreibt er aber an anderer Stelle auch der DAV und seine Funktionäre sei faul. Bleibt man bei diesem Bild, könnte man den DAV ja ruhig zum VDSF werfen, da man ja nur einen faulen Apfel zum anderen Wirft. Also warum gegen die Fusion sein. Ein fauler Apfel kommt zum anderen. 
Alles was Thomas als Ersatz zur Fusion anbietet ist unrealistisch. 
Ich habe hierzu auch bereits im Parallelstrang Stellung genommen:



KoljaK schrieb:


> Der Einfluss der Anglerschaft auf die Politik ist sein Jahren deutlich geringer, als ihr Anteil an der Bevölkerung und Wirtschaft ausmacht. Die Angler sind zweifelsfrei politisch unterrepräsentiert. Insoweit dürfte wohl Einigkeit bestehen. Woran liegt dies. Da ich weder Jesus bin, mir kein Gras aus den Taschen wächst und auch mein T-Shirt nicht leuchtet, kann ich *wie alle* nur Vermutungen anstellen.





KoljaK schrieb:


> Wir haben mit dem DAV einen Verband, der zwar für die Rechte der Angler aktiv werden will, dessen politischer Einfluss aber gegen Null geht. Zu allem Überfluss biedern sich Teile des DAV auch noch an den NABU an, anstelle sich selber ein Image als Naturschützer zu erarbeiten.
> Auf der anderen Seite haben wir einen VDSF, der als anerkannter Naturschutzverband an den Gesetzgebungsverfahren beteiligt wird (soweit seine Belange tangiert sind) und der auch aufgrund dieses Status in wichtigen Gremien, wie Landschaftsbeiräten vertreten ist, der aber diesen politischen Einfluss nicht ausreichend für die Interessen der Angler ausnutzt.
> Kurzum: Der eine Verband will, aber kann nicht und der andere Verband kann, aber will nicht.
> Bei dieser Konstellation geht kein Weg an einer Fusion vorbei. Nur so können wir *einen Verband erhalten, der will und kann*.
> ...



Die beharrliche Ablehnung der Fusion ist kontraproduktiv. Mir scheinen auch die tatsächlichen Mehrheitsverhältnisse verkannt zu werden. Nur wer lauter schreit, muss nicht zwingend die Mehrheit vertreten. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es auch gerade umgekehrt. Die Mitgliedsstärksten Verbände sprechen sich für eine Fusion aus. Eine Mehrheit will diese Fusion. Und ich wage eine Prophezeiung - Sie wird kommen und es dauert nicht mehr lange!


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Was Thomas schreibt ist alles andere als widerspruchsfrei. Auf der einen Seite schreibt er, man solle keinen Faulen Apfel zu den Gesunden legen. Man könnte meinen, erm meit mit dem Gesunden Apfel meine er den DAV. Dann schreibt er aber an anderer Stelle auch der DAV und seine Funktionäre sei faul. Bleibt man bei diesem Bild, könnte man den DAV ja ruhig zum VDSF werfen, da man ja nur einen faulen Apfel zum anderen Wirft. Also warum gegen die Fusion sein. Ein fauler Apfel kommt zum anderen.



Ich glaube, da hast Du etwas falsch gelesen.

Thomas hat in seinem Vergleich nicht die Verbände an sich gemeint, sondern die Funktionäre. Insbesondere bezog er sich hierbei auf die "Möglichkeit" sich als Funktionär in die Verbände wählen zu lassen um etwas von innen heraus zu bewirken. Gerade hier hat sich in der Vergangenheit schon gezeigt, dass dieses durch die bestehenden jahrelangen Seilschaften quasi unmöglich ist.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die beharrliche Ablehnung  der Fusion ist kontraproduktiv. Mir scheinen auch die tatsächlichen  Mehrheitsverhältnisse verkannt zu werden. Nur wer lauter schreit, muss  nicht zwingend die Mehrheit vertreten. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es auch  gerade umgekehrt. Die Mitgliedsstärksten Verbände sprechen sich für  eine Fusion aus. Eine Mehrheit will diese Fusion. Und ich wage eine  Prophezeiung - Sie wird kommen und es dauert nicht mehr lange!



Welche Mehrheiten meinst Du? Die der Verbände, da gebe ich Dir recht - die der Basis der Verbände, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## ivo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Man muss den mitgliederstärksten Verbänden ja nicht in das Verderben folgen! Welcher Landesverband wo beitritt wird immer noch im Landesverband entschieden. Und wenn die Mehrheit dagegen ist muss sich auch die Verbandsführung dem beugen.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich denke, nach wie vor gehen die Landesverbände mehrheitlich davon aus, dass ihre Eigenständigkeit aufgrund der durch die Föderalismusreform entstandene Landeszuständigkeit für Fischereifragen erhalten bzw. sogar noch ausgebaut wird.
Fusionen oder Zusammenschlüsse auf Landesebene sind, wie das Beispiel Thüringen zeigt, ja durchaus mit den gelegentlich vorhandenen einigermaßen vernünftig und anglerfreundlich arbeitenden Funktionären aus Landesverbänden durchführbar.
Wenn es genau so wäre, wie so mancher Landesverband sich das denkt bzw. erhofft, gäbe es ja sogar Anlass zu einer eher zustimmenderen Haltung.
Aber *wenn* das, was man offensichtlich den Landesverbandsfunktionären zu verkaufen versucht, auch dem tatsächlichen Vorhaben des zukünftigen neuen VdSF namens DAFV entspräche, dann könnte die geplante Satzung dieses Ladens auch entsprechend gestaltet sein.
Und bisher hat mir noch keiner auch nur den Ansatz eines Argumentes geliefert, warum diese von uns massiv kritisierten Passagen der geplanten Satzung genau so zur Debatte stehen, wenn eben *nicht* geplant ist, diese zu Lasten der Entscheidungsfreiheit der diversen Landesverbände durchzusetzen.
Sinnvoll wäre ein einheitlicher Bundesverband als gemeinsame Interessensvertretung aller von ihm ansonsten in allen Belangen unabhängiger Landesverbände, deren vorrangiges Ziel die Erleichterung und Förderung des Angelns in ihrem Geltungsbereich und die Vertretung der Interessen aller dort lebenden Angler und der zureisenden Angeltouristen sein müsste. 
Die mittlerweile ja sehr vielschichtige Gesamtdiskussion nicht nur hier im AB und die ersten bekannten Reaktionen einzelner Landesverbandsfunktionäre gegenüber entsprechenden Anfragen aus Vereinen und von Einzelpersonen zeigen deutlich, dass diese von einer ganz anderen Prämisse ausgehen als letztlich in der geplanten Satzung in Worten verankert ist.
Und genau an dieser Stelle wird's zwangsläufig spekulativ und undurchsichtig.
Argumentieren die Landesfürsten wider besseren Wissens, weil sie das Ziel der "Einheit" bzw. den Verlust der Konkurrenz im eigenen Bundeslande höher bewerten, als das, was von Belang für die anglerische Basis ist?
Oder sind sie von irgendwelchen nirgendwo schriftlich fixierten Versprechungen und Prophezeihungen derart geblendet, dass ihnen die nackten Tatsachen auf den Entwurfspapieren nicht ins Auge fallen?
#c#c#c
Ich will da jetzt gar nicht mehr die Demokratiediskussion wiederbeleben, denn -ich glaube darin sind wir uns einig- Demokratie lebt vom engagierten Miteinander und die Mehrheit der (eigentlich betroffenen) Angler pfeift darauf solange genügend Fische im Wasser sind.
Aber die Führungspersönlichkeiten müssen in unseren Fokus bleiben hinsichtlich ihres Verhaltens und ihrer Aussagen, damit wir ihnen und den von ihnen Vertretenen ihre eigenen Worte und Taten vor Augen halten können, im negativen Sinne genauso gut wie, falls tatsächlich mal vorhanden, auch im positiven Sinne.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die "Fusion" irgendwie verhinderbar ist, es sei denn, es fallen uns plötzlich und unerwartet Mittel und Wege ein, sie auf juristischer Basis angreifen zu können. Also bleibt nur der Ausweg, möglichst viele dazu zu gewinnen, den vorgesehenen Holzweg zu verlassen und eigene Wege zu suchen bzw. zu beschreiten. Denn ein wichtiges Argument derer, die uns und unsere Berichterstattung kritisieren und das ivo gerade nochmal angeführt hat, bleibt auch von mir unwidersprochen: Jeder Landesverband hat durchaus die Möglichkeit, seinen jetzigen und/oder den zukünftigen einheitlichen Bundesverband zu verlassen, wenn dieser ihn konform zur geplanten Satzung tatsächlich unter Druck setzen sollte. Ich halte es nur für unwahrscheinlich, dass tatsächlich mal ein Landesverband es soweit kommen lassen wird.
Doch dann hat jeder Verein die Möglichkeit, diesen Landesverband zu verlassen, genau wie jeder Angler die Möglichkeit hat, seinen Verein zu verlassen.

In der Friedensbewegung der 70er Jahre hieß es immer: "Stell dir vor, sie sagen, es wäre Krieg, und keiner geht hin."

Ich halte es da nach wie vor eher mit Mahatma Gandhi: „_Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du._“ 
Die ersten zwei Phasen haben wir durchlebt, derzeit befinden wir uns klar in der dritten.

Und eine der höchsten anglerischen Tugenden ist die Geduld. Ende der 70er / Anfang der 80er Jahre hätte ich auch jeden in die Klapsmühle geschickt, der mir zu prophezeihen versucht hätte, dass der kalte Krieg noch vor der Jahrtausendwende zuende gehen und Deutschland wieder vereinigt werde oder irgendwann eine bürgerliche Bundesregierung den Atomausstieg planen würde.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es selbst miterleben werde, dass in unserem Lande eine verbandsgeführte liberale Fischereipolitik zugunsten der Anglerinnen und Angler Einzug hält. Aber wenn, dann werde ich mich genauso wie bei den anderen Beispielen freuen, dass ich ganz am Anfang der entsprechenden Weichenstellungen dabei sein durfte, auch wenn mein persönlicher Anteil nur klitzeklitzeklein ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Man muss den mitgliederstärksten Verbänden ja nicht in das Verderben folgen! Welcher Landesverband wo beitritt wird immer noch im Landesverband entschieden. Und wenn die Mehrheit dagegen ist muss sich auch die Verbandsführung dem beugen.



So muss es sein!

Leider denken viele Funktionäre immer noch sie wurden zum Vorgesetzten gewählt, anstatt zum Vertreter.#d

Ein gewählter Vetreter, vertritt die Interessen seiner Wählerschaft und nicht seine eigenen, liebe Fuktionäre!!!|wavey:


----------



## Badra (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Genesen melde ich mich wieder zurück.

Für den 12.11. ist eine Mitgliederversammlung des LAV Sachsen_*-*_ Anhalt geplant der soweit bisher bekannt ist die Entwürfe Fusion und Satzung zum Mittelpunkt haben sollen, ich würde gern "Wurfzettel" verteilen die Vorteile und Nachteile aufzählen:

*SATZUNG*


*Vorteil:*
Der Name : Deutscher Angelfischer Verband
Eine Stimme
?
?
?
*Nachteil:*


Entspricht zu ca 95 % Satzung VDSF alt
Selektierung von Verbänden bei Mitgliedschaftsverlangen
?
?
?
Das war nur so ein Schnellschuss, wenngleich bei den Vorteilen eigentlich nichts weiter zu finden ist, wäre es schön wenn ihr mir bei der Aufzählung der Nachteile helfen würdet.


----------



## ivo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Klick

Ist schon mal einiges.

Btw: bei den Vorteilen kannst du Nr.1 streichen. Was bringt der Name für Vorteile? M.e. keine. Gibt auch keine weiteren.


----------



## Badra (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich muss doch aber etwas an Vorteilen haben, evtl. ein schönes LOGO oder?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es gibt keine Vorteile.

Auch das "mit einer Stimme sprechen" ist unter den Umständen kein Vorteil. Das suggeriert gemeinsames handeln, gelenkt von gemeinsamen Zielen. 
Es ist aber lediglich ein "mit der Stimme des Stärkeren sprechen". Und das ist unzweifelhaft der VDSF.

Bedenke, die Fusion ist nicht durch Übereinstimmung wieder aufgenommen worden, sondern durch Zwang der drei größten Landesverbände. Die gravierenden Unstimmigkeiten, die zum Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen durch Mohnert geführt haben, können in der kurzen Zeit nicht ausgeräumt worden sein.


----------



## ivo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> Ich muss doch aber etwas an Vorteilen haben, evtl. ein schönes LOGO oder?



Was kannst du dir dafür "kaufen"?

Ich denke nix.


----------



## Badra (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast Du etwas falsch gelesen.
> 
> Thomas hat in seinem Vergleich nicht die Verbände an sich gemeint, sondern die Funktionäre. Insbesondere bezog er sich hierbei auf die "Möglichkeit" sich als Funktionär in die Verbände wählen zu lassen um etwas von innen heraus zu bewirken. Gerade hier hat sich in der Vergangenheit schon gezeigt, dass dieses durch die bestehenden jahrelangen Seilschaften quasi unmöglich ist.
> 
> ...


 Von wie vielen Vereinen bzw. Stimmen, weißt du, dass sie deinem Vorstoß im RhFV gefolgt sind?


----------



## Hanns Peter (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Von wie vielen Vereinen bzw. Stimmen, weißt du, dass sie deinem Vorstoß im RhFV gefolgt sind?



Das werde ich zwar hier noch nicht öffentlich diskutieren, aber es sind einige. Ob ich die notwendigen Quoten erreicht habe, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hab die Setzkescher- und Köfidiskussion hierhin verschoben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226765


----------



## funfish100 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

In Politik und Wirtschaft gibt es seit je her ein konkurrentes Mit - und Gegeneinander. Dass eine Eiheitsmeierei scheitern muss, haben wir ja am Beispiel DDR erlebt.
Wenn die Verbände politisch stark auftreten wollen, müssten sie dies mit einer einheitlichen Meinung tun. Haben sie aber grundsätzlich nicht! Aber nicht die vielleicht politisch schwieriger umsetzbare Meinung verschlucken(=Fusion). Demokratie ade!
Der Auftritt der Funktionäre entspricht nicht mehr dem Willen der breiten Basis. Diese ist unzureichend informiert und/oder teilweise desinteressiert.
Sie wissen nicht was auf sie zukommt.
- alle maßigen Fische töten und verzehren
- nicht aus Spass angeln, fangen und drillen ( Tschüß Kinder!! )
- keine Einführung Entnahmefenster für best. Fischarten möglich
- kein catch & relaese
- Raubfischangeln nur mit Spinnrute (freuen sich alle Gehschwachen)
- Setzkescherverbot möglich
- Nachtangelverbot möglich
- Verlust der Gewässerfonds ab 2017 möglich

*Das wollen wir nicht!*


----------



## ivo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mangelnde Information. Die Verbände können sich nicht einfach hinstellen und sagen "Die Leute interessiert es eh nicht". Sie haben die Pflicht umfassend zu informieren. Und vor allem haben sich die Präsidien nach dem Willen der Mitglieder zu richten, nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## funfish100 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Mangelnde Information. Die Verbände können sich nicht einfach hinstellen und sagen "Die Leute interessiert es eh nicht". Sie haben die Pflicht umfassend zu informieren. Und vor allem haben sich die Präsidien nach dem Willen der Mitglieder zu richten, nicht umgekehrt!



Ja so sollte es auch sein. leider habe ich das Gefühl das es eben doch anders läuft.
Die *letzte* ofizielle Information bekam ich am 8.9.2011 mit dem gemeinsamen Schreiben/Erklärung von DAV und VDSF vom 2.9.2011 als PDF.
Inhaltlich wird ein von der 12 Gruppe vorgelegter Satzungsentwurf begrüßt und ein Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf für Mitte September angkündigt.
Weiter wird geschrieben, dass das Präsidium des DAV von seinen Vertretern aufgefordert wurde, eine *V*erbands*a*usschuss*s*itzung im November 2011( findet am 5.11. statt) anzuberaumen und über den Satzungsentwurf abzustimmen. Unsere regionale *VAS* findet später statt. AHA!
Ich habe bis jetzt weder einen Satzungsentwurf, noch einen Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf von offizieller Stelle erhalten.
Und im November wollen die die Satzung beschliessen. Den V-Vertrag vielleicht gleich auch? Bekomm ich dann zur VAS die fertigen Beschlüsse serviert?
Ist das eine demokratische Vorgehensweise??
Wir müssten (haben wir zwar auch, beruht aber auf den Zustand das ich mich *selber* kundig gemacht habe) doch erst mal in den Ortsgruppen darüber diskutieren! 

So nicht!
Nur ein toter Fisch schwimmt immer mit dem Strom

http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/


----------



## ivo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Da ist man bei uns doch schon etwas weiter. Die Dokumente sind mit offiziellen Anschreiben an die Vereinsvorsitzenden gegangen (AVE). Jedoch haben die Vorsitzenden jetzt die Schwierigkeit die Mitglieder zu informieren. Mach das mal so von jetzt auf gleich. Und die Ergebnisse sollen ja zum 30.11. beim Regionalverband sein.

Wie das dann gehen soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht. 

Ach ja, die vorhergehende Information datiert vom Sommeranfang und da war noch die Rede davon, dass die Verhandlungen ausgesetzt seien...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Und die Ergebnisse sollen ja zum 30.11. beim Regionalverband sein.



Genau! Die dann am 5.11. bei der Ausschusssitzung was damit anfangen?

Irgendwie passen für mich die ganzen Termine nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Genau! Die dann am 5.11. bei der Ausschusssitzung was damit anfangen?
> 
> Irgendwie passen für mich die ganzen Termine nicht.


 
nicht nur für Dich
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Das wollte ich nicht so genau ausführen.

Sonst gibts wieder "nette" Mails. Ich würd gern noch mehr schreiben geht aber nicht. Bin eh schon persona non grata.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Thomas ,

Bei aller Anerkennung deiner Arbeit .............. laß doch mal bitte einmal den Kamm stecken....


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den Thread mal ne Weile dicht zu machen,
> könnte sonst sein, das ich mich vergesse...  #d



Ich mach es jetzt anders.
Der ganze Müll rund um DDR, Stasi, Ost-West etc. fliegt hier raus. Und wenn einer erneut anfängt, könnte es ihm änlich ergehen.
Ausdrückliches Sorry an isi 81 und funfish100, deren fundierte und sachliche Antworten mit betroffen sind


----------



## funfish100 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich mach es jetzt anders.
> Der ganze Müll rund um DDR, Stasi, Ost-West etc. fliegt hier raus. Und wenn einer erneut anfängt, könnte es ihm änlich ergehen.
> Ausdrückliches Sorry an isi 81 und funfish100, deren fundierte und sachliche Antworten mit betroffen sind



Das ist schon vollkommen richtig so. Das flache Geplänkel auf Nebenschauplätzen lenkt nur vom eigentlichen Thema ab und verschlingt sinnlos wertvolle Zeit.

Wie sich hier erkennen lässt, ist wohl der größere Teil gegen eine Fusion. Nun muss jetzt auch mal eine klare Linie aufgezeicnet werden, wie man nun auch etwas erwirken kann.
Hier
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/
 wird eine konstruktive Vorgehensweise sichtbar.
Es wird hier der Kontakt zur breiten Masse der Verbände gesucht, und die ablehnende Haltung zur Fusion unter den derzeitigen Vertragsvorlagen vorgetragen.

Ich würde da eben aber noch einen Schritt weiter gehen, die Fusion erst mal ganz ablehnen, und nicht auf die Satzung Bezug nehmen oder auf inhaltliche Einträge und Ergänzungen zu pochen. Da ist mir der Bestand der Satzung in Zukunft zu unsicher.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Wie sich hier erkennen lässt, ist wohl der größere Teil gegen eine Fusion.



Nö, isser nicht 

Die Fusion ist richtig und wichtig und eine riesen Chance. ABER NUR, wenn die richtigen Punkte in der zukünftigen Satzung verankert sind.

Ein gemeinsamer Verband hat schon seinen Charme - unter der richtigen Führung, mit den richtigen Leuten und vor allem: der richtigen Meinung zu allgemeien Fragen der Anglerschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Es ist ja aber auch keine Fusion geplant, sondern nach vorliegendem Entwurf von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit nachfolgender Namensänderung des VDSF in DAFV.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist ja aber auch keine Fusion geplant, sondern nach vorliegendem Entwurf von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit nachfolgender Namensänderung des VDSF in DAFV.




Haarspalter :q

Aber ja, im Grunde hast du Recht.

Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: eine Fusion wäre zu begrüßen.


----------



## ivo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich denke nicht, dass sich an der Satzung viel ändern wird. Auch wenn die Vereine ihre Standpunkte den Landesverbänden mitteilen. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur die Möglichkeiten Übernahme oder Ablehnung. Das Zwischending "Wir Verbessern mal alles bis es gut ist." wird es nicht geben. 
Zum Schluss wird man einfach sagen, dass viele Vorschläge keinen Konsens fanden oder nicht praktikabel sind und damit nicht umsetzbar waren. Was ihr im Satzungsentwurf lest würde zu 99% auch so umgesetzt. 

Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit das ganze jetzt noch zu wenden und das ist die Ablehnung auf ganzer Linie! Diesem Votum kann sich kein Präsidium und kein Präsident verschließen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: eine Fusion wäre zu begrüßen.


Wieso?

Wenn die sich einig wären, brauchen sie keine Fusion, dann könnten sie auch so mit einer Stimme in Bund und Europa sprechen.

Und wenn dann zwei das Gleiche sagen, ist es sogar noch wirkungsvoller.

Wenn sie sich nicht einig sind (was augenscheinlich der Fall zu sein scheint), warum dann fusionieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2011/anglerboard-im-oktober.html



> *Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?*
> 
> Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?
> 
> ...


----------



## funfish100 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nö, isser nicht
> 
> Die Fusion ist richtig und wichtig und eine riesen Chance. ABER NUR, wenn die richtigen Punkte in der zukünftigen Satzung verankert sind.
> 
> Ein gemeinsamer Verband hat schon seinen Charme - unter der richtigen Führung, mit den richtigen Leuten und vor allem: der richtigen Meinung zu allgemeien Fragen der Anglerschaft.



Dann müsste die Satzung auch dauerhaft gesichert werden, ja sogar die Existens des DAFV daran gekoppelt werden.
Aber ob wir die richtigen Leute dazu haben? Bei den Mitgliedern ist auf jedem Fall das Potential vorhanden, aber wir erleben doch gerade jetzt eine undemokratische Vorgehensweise. 
Ich bin der Meinung man soll mal die beiden Verbände mit momentan noch grundsätzlich unterschiedlichen Inhalten belassen. Und dann mal den VDSF Vereinen die Möglichkeit und *Chance* zu geben sich zu informieren und evtl. dem DAV beizutreten und nach dessen Inhalten zu Angeln und Handeln.
Ich bin mir sicher, das viele Angler unter VDSF Regie dann sehen, das es auch anders geht und dann erkennen: Ja das wollen wir auch! 
Und wenn es DAV Vereine gibt, die sich mehr mit den Inhalten des VDSF identifizieren können und wollen dann können sie ja den Schritt in die andere Richtung machen.
Aber bitte, alles freiwillig und demogratisch!
Ich glaube mit keinen Gedanken daran, das der VDSF von selber seine starren Regeln abschafft.


----------



## funfish100 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Satzungsvergleich zum Zweck des Verbandes

  Zitat:
  Zweck des Verbandes § 2

  V*DSF*
  1. Der Verband ist der Zusammenschluss der organisierten Angler auf Bundesebene.
  2. Vornehmstes Anliegen des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähiger Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und auch für die Volksgesundheit

*DAV*
  1. Der DAV ist eine Vereinigung von Anglerverbänden und -vereinen in Deutschland, deren vorrangigstes Anliegen darin besteht, für ein waidgerechtes Angeln einzutreten und sich von den Grundsätzen des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes, insbesondere den Anforderungen des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, leiten zu lassen. Dabei setzt er sich besonders für die Erhaltung und Schaffung gesunder aquatischer Lebensräume zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit ein. Der DAV versteht sich als überparteiliche Organisation, die für alle Konfessionen offen steht und in der weder rassenmäßige oder nationale Schranken noch ideologische Vorurteile bestehen.

*DAFV* (neuer Satzungsentwurf)
  1. Der DAFV ist der Spitzenverband der auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände.
  2. Zweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbunden Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen *Angelfischerei.*

    Zitierte Formulierungen sind Bestandteil der aktuellen Satzungen bzw. des Satzungsentwurfs.


  Die „Grundsätze der *Angelfischerei*“ des VDSF sowie die dazugehörigen Erläuterungen - s. unten - wurden am 16. Oktober 1998 in Veitshöchheim vom höchsten Gremium des VDSF, der Jahreshauptversammlung, einstimmig beschlossen.
  Ausgiebige Definitionen auf http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html
  Zitat aus den Inhalten des VDSF
  -Die *Angelfischere*i hat zum Ziel, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, die Fischbestände zu hegen.


----------



## ivo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Die „Grundsätze der *Angelfischerei*“ des VDSF sowie die dazugehörigen Erläuterungen - s. unten - wurden am 16. Oktober 1998 in Veitshöchheim vom höchsten Gremium des VDSF, der Jahreshauptversammlung, einstimmig beschlossen.
> Ausgiebige Definitionen auf http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html
> Zitat aus den Inhalten des VDSF
> -Die *Angelfischere*i hat zum Ziel, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, die Fischbestände zu hegen.




Dem müssten wir uns dann unterordnen, da wir dem VDSF beitreten und Stimmentechnisch immer unterlegen sind.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Satzungsvergleich zum Zweck des Verbandes
> 
> Zitat:
> Zweck des Verbandes § 2
> ...


Sehr schöne Gegenüberstellung. Für mich liegt die Formulierung für die gemeinsame Satzung deutlich näher an der DAV- Satzung, als an der VDSF-Satzung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn Dir Formulierungen wichtiger sind als der Inhalt..
ivo hat da  schlicht recht.....


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Dir Formulierungen wichtiger sind als der Inhalt..
> ivo hat da  schlicht recht.....


Was stört dich an der Formulierung?


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

mir ist nicht bekannt das irgendwo steht, dass alte vdsf landesverbände regelmäßige gegen alte dav verbände stimmen werden.
ich weiss nicht wie man auf solch eine schnappsidee kommt.
offensichtlich nur eine vermutung. 

woher nimmst du die erkenntnis?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dass kein Inhalt drin steckt der verhindert, dass weiterhin die Verbände/Fuktionäre gegen statt für Angler arbeiten können.

Wenn das nicht aufgenommen wird, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das auch nicht geplant ist - also weiter wie bisher..

Braucht niemand, da zudem noch niemand beantworten konnte, warum übernommen werden soll:




> *Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?*
> 
> Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?
> 
> ...


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Was stört dich an der Formulierung?



die formulierung stört thomas nicht, sondern der inhalt.
man sieht wieder gespenster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Die alten Betonkopfgespenster muss man ja auch nicht suchen. Die sitzen (in beiden Verbänden) satt an der Spitze der verkrusteten Strukturen.. 
Ansonsten hat luku recht, wenngleich er auch nicht sagen kann, warum die Übernahme kommen soll und was sie für den einzelnen Angler Positives bringen sollte..


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass kein Inhalt drin steckt der verhindert, dass weiterhin die Verbände/Fuktionäre gegen statt für Angler arbeiten können.
> 
> Wenn das nicht aufgenommen wird, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das auch nicht geplant ist - also weiter wie bisher..
> 
> Braucht niemand, da zudem noch niemand beantworten konnte, warum übernommen werden soll:


Es stand aber in der DAV-Satzung doch auch nicht. Wer gab dir da die Garantien?

Auf dem Papier gefällt mir die Formulierung der gemeinsamen Satzung jedenfalls besser, als die Formulierung in der VDSF-Satzung. Sie entspricht inhaltlich eigentlich vollständig der DAV-Satzung. Denn hier stehen Naturschutz und Angeln nebeneinander. Beim angeln sogar *jede* nachhaltige Angelfischerei. Das kann man eigentlich nicht offener formulieren. Jede nachhaltige Angelfischerei umschließt jede gesetzlich erlaubte Angelfischerei. Insbesondere C&R findet hier geradezu eine Einfallsschneise (Einfallstor wäre untertrieben). Man kann dem C&R unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein. Es kann aber keiner behauten C&R wäre nicht Nachhaltig. Wenn C&R etwas ist, dann nachhaltig. Ich glaube sogar, dass diese Formulierung genau aus diesem Grunde so gewählt wurde. – Da hast du doch schon mal einen Punkt drinnen. 

Wettfischen in Form des Hegefischens ist nachhaltig und erlaubt. Nachhaltig, weil ja nur ein zu groß gewordener Bestand an bestimmten Weißfischen reduziert wird (ihr seht das jetzt nicht, aber es rollen sich mir gerade die Fußnägel auf) und erlaubt ist diese Form der Hege auch. Also 2 : 0 für den DAV. 

Das was du willst Thomas, ließe sich viel besser durch ein Grundsatzprogramm, als durch eine Satzung erreichen. Aber selbst wenn es in der Satzung stünde müsste das Ganze doch durch die agierenden Personen zu Leben erweckt werden. Darauf kommt es an und da hilft weder eine Satzung, noch ein Grundsatzprogramm. Da helfen nur aktive Angelfischer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Es stand aber in der DAV-Satzung doch auch nicht. Wer gab dir da die Garantien?


Und?
JETZT haben die die Gelegenhjeit mal was vernünftiges zu machen!!

Was machen sie?

Wieder die gleiche Scheixxe...

Und dass sich der DAV inzwischen als nicht besser als der VDSF rausgestellt hat, nur partiell anglerfreundlicher und wenigstens eine Alternative, habe ich oft genug geschrieben.

Und immer noch konnte mir niemand einen Grund nennen, warum ein einheitlicher Verband für den einzelnen  Angler besser sein soll als zwei........


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die alten Betonkopfgespenster muss man ja auch nicht suchen. Die sitzen (in beiden Verbänden) satt an der Spitze der verkrusteten Strukturen..
> Ansonsten hat luku recht, wenngleich er auch nicht sagen kann, warum die Übernahme kommen soll und was sie für den einzelnen Angler Positives bringen sollte..




nö, kann ich auch nicht.

selbst ein dr. möhlenkamp kann es nicht.  

warum fusionieren zwei industriekonzerne?
um ihre marktposition zu stärken.

gillt offensichtlich auch für vdsf u. dav


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Meine Frage war nicht, was das den Verbänden bringt, sondern was das dem einzelnen Angler bringt, der das bezahlt...

Und denen vorgelogen wird, dass ein einheitlicher Verband so wichtig für die Angler wäre..

Warum also? 
Gründe?

Nur einer..

Wenigstens einer....


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Und dass sich der DAV inzwischen als nicht besser als der VDSF rausgestellt hat, nur partiell anglerfreundlicher und wenigstens eine Alternative, habe ich oft genug geschrieben.


Stimmt hast du geschrieben!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer noch konnte mir niemand einen Grund nennen, warum ein einheitlicher Verband für den einzelnen  Angler besser sein soll als zwei........


 Habe ich schon, muss ich nicht wiederholen.

Was die Sache angeht, dass sie jetzt mal die Chance gehabt hätten, was ordentliches zu machen, erinnert mich an die Wiedervereinigung. Hier war ich auch dafür eine völlig neue gemeinsame Verfassung zu entwerfen. Der Wunsch wurde mir nicht erfüllt.  - Mir war aber letztlich die Wiedervereinigung wichtiger als die Verfassung. - So ähnlich sehe ich dies hier auch.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meine Frage war nicht, was das den Verbänden bringt, sondern was das dem einzelnen Angler bringt, der das bezahlt...
> 
> Und denen vorgelogen wird, dass ein einheitlicher Verband so wichtig für die Angler wäre..
> 
> ...


Du weist genau, dass es Gründe gibt. Du lässt sie nur für dich nicht gelten. Dazu hast du jedes Recht. Es ist aber falsch zu leugnen, dass ein gemeinsamer Verband vorteile bietet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> So ähnlich sehe ich dies hier auch.



Ich definitiv nicht - weil sich hier zwei absolut unfähige Parteien zusammen tun wollen - da kann für Angler nix Gutes rauskommen.

Und nein, Du hast nicht ein stichhaltiges Argument gebracht, warum es für Angler wichtig wäre. 

Selbst der VDSF konnte auf mehrfache Nachfrage des DAV kein einziges Argument bringen, warum ein Anglerverband ein Naturschutzverband sein muss. Das hat der DAV gewollt, um das seinen Mitglieden erkklären zu können. 

Und die gesparte Kohle wird ja nicht den Anglern zugute kommen, die bleibt dann in den Landesverbänden, für die Angler wirds also weder preiswerter noch besser..

Oder gabs noch einen vernünftigen, nachvollziehbaren und stichhaltigen Grund, warum ein einzioger Verband *FÜR ANGLER* besser sein sollte???


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nein, Du hast nicht ein stichhaltiges Argument gebracht, warum es für Angler wichtig wäre.


Doch habe ich, du akzeptierst dieses Argument nur nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbst der VDSF konnte auf mehrfache Nachfrage des DAV kein einziges Argument bringen, warum ein Anglerverband ein Naturschutzverband sein muss. Das hat der DAV gewollt, um das seinen Mitglieden erkklären zu können.


Das habe ich mehrfach erläutert. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die gesparte Kohle wird ja nicht den Anglern zugute kommen, die bleibt dann in den Landesverbänden, für die Angler wirds also weder preiswerter noch besser..


Von gesparter Kohle habe ich nie gesprochen. Dies wäre für mich kein vorrangiges Ziel.


----------



## funfish100 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> nö, kann ich auch nicht.
> 
> selbst ein dr. möhlenkamp kann es nicht.
> 
> ...



AHA
Und warum schreitet dann bei einer bevorstehenden Marktbeherrschung das Bundeskartellamt ein, und untersagt die Fusion der Industriegiganten?


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> AHA
> Und warum schreitet dann bei einer bevorstehenden Marktbeherrschung das Bundeskartellamt ein, und untersagt die Fusion der Industriegiganten?



ein verein ist kein wirtschaftsunternehmen.

ausserdem geht es auch nicht um eine "marktbeherrschung".


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> ein verein ist kein wirtschaftsunternehmen.



Es gibt aber juristische Gleichstellungen zum Beispiel bei der Freiheit der Mitgliederaufnahme, die ein Verein zum Beispiel dann nicht mehr hat, wenn er eine marktbeherschende Stellung inne hat.

So ... und jetzt bist du wieder dran!


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Es gibt aber juristische Gleichstellungen zum Beispiel bei der Freiheit der Mitgliederaufnahme, die ein Verein zum Beispiel dann nicht mehr hat, wenn er eine marktbeherschende Stellung inne hat.
> 
> So ... und jetzt bist du wieder dran!




heisst? 
die fusion könnte verweigert werden?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> heisst?
> die fusion könnte verweigert werden?



Nö! Zumindest nicht aus dem Grund.

Aber interessant wird es, wenn zum Beispiel ein Karpfenaglerspezialverband Mitglied im fusionierten Verband werden will :q

Zitat von http://www.lsb-berlin.net/302.0.html



> Haben Vereine, insbesondere aber Verbände, eine  überragende Bedeutung oder sogar eine *Monopolstellung* sind sie  *grundsätzlich zur Aufnahme verpflichtet*. Das trifft zu, wenn ein Verein,  der die Mitgliedschaft im Verband nicht besitzt, erheblich  benachteiligt und in seiner Entwicklung behindert wäre. *Eine  Monopolstellung sowie überragende Bedeutung haben immer die  Sportverbände.* Monopolstellung daher, da es normalerweise nur jeweils  einen Verband in der Region gibt, dem ein Verein beitreten könnte aber  ohne die Mitgliedschaft nicht am Spiel- und Wettkampfbetrieb teilnehmen  kann, weniger Förderansprüche besitzt oder keinen Versicherungsschutz  hat. Wenn ein solcher Verband ohne sachlichen Grund in einer gegen die  guten Sitten verstoßenden Weise den Aufnahmeantrag eines Vereins  ablehnt, *kann dieser ein Recht auf Aufnahme, gestützt auf die §§ 826,  249 BGB, gerichtlich geltend machen*.


Ich freu mich schon auf die langen Gesichert der VDSF-Funktionäre, die diverse Eintrittsgesuche diverser Spezialverbände bis dato grinsend ablgelehnt haben :q

[Nachtrag]

@Luku

Es gibt im Übrigen auch Vereine, die auf einen wirtschaftlichen Betrieb ausgerichtet sind. Vgl. § 22 BGB


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nö! Zumindest nicht aus dem Grund.
> 
> Aber interessant wird es, wenn zum Beispiel ein Karpfenaglerspezialverband Mitglied im fusionierten Verband werden will :q
> 
> ...



wieso sollte der verein oder verband nicht am "spielbetrieb" teilnehmen können?

um zu angeln bedarf es keine mitgliedschaft im dafv.
jeder kann sich nen gewässer pachten und dort angeln.
auch können sich die mitglieder tagesscheine kaufen.

i glaub...zum breiten grinsen wirste net kommen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> i glaub...zum breiten grinsen wirste net kommen.



Doch, spätestens dann, wenn es darum geht, Fördergelder zu verteilen. Die gibt es dann nämlich nur für Verbandsmitglieder.

Darum geht es aber hier nicht.


----------



## ivo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Der AVL hat da mal ein eigenes Positionspapier erstellt. 

Hier versucht man mal wieder zu beruhigen. Ist ja alles nicht so schlimm. Und bei sich hats ja auch geklappt. Nur das damals 2 Regionalverbände zusammengegangen sind, die ähnlich aufgestellt waren.

Das hat nichts mit der Übernahme zu tun. Hier sollen zwei komplett konträre Verbände eins werden. Im übrigen stellt man die Angelegenheit schon als beschlossene Sache hin. Unerhört! Die Mitglieder haben das letzte Wort!


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nabend,



> Die Mitglieder haben das letzte Wort!


Aber nur wenn sie's "Maul" aufmachen. Und da habe ich bei dem Desinteresse in der Basis so meine Zweifel.
( So zumindest meine Erfahrung)


----------



## ivo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Aber nur wenn sie's "Maul" aufmachen. Und da habe ich bei dem Desinteresse in der Basis so meine Zweifel.
> ( So zumindest meine Erfahrung)



Nun, darauf kann man sich nur berufen wenn die Verbände ordentlich informieren. Kommt dann nichts ist es so. Jedoch wird nicht ordentlich informiert.


----------



## funfish100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Der AVL hat da mal ein eigenes Positionspapier erstellt.
> 
> Hier versucht man mal wieder zu beruhigen. Ist ja alles nicht so schlimm. Und bei sich hats ja auch geklappt. Nur das damals 2 Regionalverbände zusammengegangen sind, die ähnlich aufgestellt waren.
> 
> Das hat nichts mit der Übernahme zu tun. Hier sollen zwei komplett konträre Verbände eins werden. Im übrigen stellt man die Angelegenheit schon als beschlossene Sache hin. Unerhört! Die Mitglieder haben das letzte Wort!



Die ehemaligen Mitglieder des VDSF im Raum Leipzig *wollten* aus dem VDSF raus, und das schon Jahre vorher. Das wurde aber erst 2009 möglich, nach dem Tod von GF Uwe Fricke (ehem. BFA-Vorsitzender im DDR-DAV).
Da sieht man wieder wie Strukturen Demokratie vereiteln.

Zum Positionspapier AVL Die VDSF Mitglieder sind 2009 dem DAV beigetreten. Das der AVL als Verband zu einer Fusion steht, mag ja sein,aber die 214 Mitgliedsvereine sind bis heute weder informiert noch gefragt wurden!


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich lese hier ständig, es fehle an Information. Was wird den neben dem Satzungsentwurf und dem Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages noch gebraucht.

Nur höchst vorsorglich: Ich meine dies nicht provokant. Ich würde einfach mal gerne wissen, welche fehlenden Infos hier der Stein des Anstoßes sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dass die Infos nicht von den Verbänden kommen, sondern ohne gute Leute wie Blauzahn und seinem Verein (die das veröffentlicht haben) das alles unter der Hand ausgemauschelt worden wäre.

Dass nur alles falsch und positiv dargestellt wird, die Gefahren aber veschwiegen.

Dass viele wichtige Dinge wie Verträge zur VDSF-GmbH bisher nicht offen gelegt wurden

etc....


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ständig, es fehle an Information. Was wird den neben dem Satzungsentwurf und dem Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages noch gebraucht.
> 
> Nur höchst vorsorglich: Ich meine dies nicht provokant. Ich würde einfach mal gerne wissen, welche fehlenden Infos hier der Stein des Anstoßes sind.



Die Informationen dazu kamen wie von Thomas schon beschrieben nicht von den initiierenden Verbänden sondern von einem seiner Mitglieder. 
So kann es nicht laufen. Das und der enge Zeitplan zur Diskussion an der Basis gibt dass Gefühl, dass da etwas nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden soll. Zudem magst Du dass in den beiden Dokumenten geschriebene verstehen und werten können, aber kann das auch jeder andere Angler ohne juristische Vorbildung? Ich denke nicht. Daher bedarf es von seiten der Verbände einer Kommentierung was welche Regelungen in den Dokumenten zu bedeuten haben und welche Veränderungen dabei für den einzelnen herauskommen. 
Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen eine Fusion, aber diese bietet auch die Chance etwas im positiven für das Angeln und den einzelnen Angler zu bewirken. Da sehe ich nicht die argumentative Stellungnahme der Verbände, was sie damit im Einzelnen an Verbesserungen erreichen wollen. Somit fehlt neben der Beantwortung wichtiger Fragen und Ängste der Mitglieder in erster Linie eben auch die offensive Mitnahme und das Werben für die Fusion an der Basis.
Warum??? Wenn man etwas positives damit erreichen will, kann man es doch abseits von Paragraphen offensiv vertreten und damit für sich und die Sache werben. Tut man das nicht, entsteht eben schnell der Eindruck, "die da oben" haben sich etwas ausgeheckt, womit sie in Zukunft besser fahren. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Tut man das nicht, entsteht eben schnell der Eindruck, "die da oben" haben sich etwas ausgeheckt, womit sie in Zukunft besser fahren


Aber eben nicht die Angler.............


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Infos nicht von den Verbänden kommen, sondern ohne gute Leute wie Blauzahn und seinem Verein (die das veröffentlicht haben) das alles unter der Hand ausgemauschelt worden wäre.
> 
> Dass nur alles falsch und positiv dargestellt wird, die Gefahren aber veschwiegen.
> 
> ...


Nun, da gibt es ein ganz einfaches Mittel:

1.	Beantragung einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung in einem Regionalverband.
2.	Per Mehrheitsbeschluss der Mitgliederversammlung, den Vorstand anweisen die entsprechenden Informationen beim Bundesverband anzufordern (falls dem Vorstand nicht bekannt) und diese sodann unverzüglich den Mitgliedern bekannt zu geben. 

Wie oft wurde in der Vergangenheit so vorgegangen?

Aber wo ist denn jetzt überhaut noch das Problem, wo diese Unterlagen vorliegen.#c


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Nun, da gibt es ein ganz einfaches Mittel:
> 
> 1.	Beantragung einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung in einem Regionalverband.
> 2.	Per Mehrheitsbeschluss der Mitgliederversammlung, den Vorstand anweisen die entsprechenden Informationen beim Bundesverband anzufordern (falls dem Vorstand nicht bekannt) und diese sodann unverzüglich den Mitgliedern bekannt zu geben.
> ...




das problem ist einfach diese mangelhafte information.
um informationen zu bekommen muss man hinter den leuten her rennen, selbst dann rücken se nur schwer damit raus.

wieso eine mitgliederversammlung wenn es nicht mal an die öffentlichkeit kommt, dass die verhandlungen wieder aufgenommen wurden?
der vorstand erklärt einen doch für verrückt.

auch den sinn dieser fusion kann dir offensichtlich keiner erklären.
dr. möhlenkamp vom lfv westfalen u. lippe selbst gab zu, den grund nicht zu kennen. traurig traurig...

da muss ich thoams & co ..recht geben..wieso fusion wenn man nicht mal weiss weshalb? das ist schon traurig.

problem ist auch...der böse vdsf schluckt den lieben dav.

kann man wahrlich so sehen. ein konkurrent weniger der mir landesverbände abspenstig machen kann.

die art und weise wie da gehandelt wird, kritisiere ich auch.


zu persönlichen kommentaren der einzelnen satzungspassagen..

na, finde ich überflüssig jeder der funktionäre hat da so seine interpretation.
kann ich drauf verzichten.


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Aber wo ist denn jetzt überhaut noch das Problem, wo diese Unterlagen vorliegen.



Es geht um das gute alte Prinzip.




KoljaK schrieb:


> Wie oft wurde in der Vergangenheit so vorgegangen?



Wieso sollte ich was einfordern wovon ich noch nicht einmal ein Ahnung habe.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Sorry KoljaK,
aber ich verstehe das nicht ganz. Wenn es nicht von einzelnen Mitgliedern wie unserem Boardi Blauzahn die Info dazu gegeben hätte, würde doch niemand überhaupt davon wissen. Wie also sollte man eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung einberufen. Da es eben selbst über die offiziellen Seiten einiger Landesverbände nichts dazu gibt (Brandenburg als Vorreiter der Fusion ist hier so ein Beispiel) und selbst die nachgeordneten Kreisverbände dazu keine Infos haben und auf dem Stand von Anfang 2011 sind... wie willst Du da eine Akzeptanz und eine Mehrheit für eine solche Versammlung aufbauen?
Davon ab gibt es immer noch die von mir unten aufgeführten Einwände und Bedenken. 
- fehlende Info
- fehlende Kommentierung
- zu kurze Zeitplan
- fehlende Werbung und Mitnahme der Basis
Das ist nicht Aufgabe der Basis dies einzofordern, sondern aufgabe der gewählten Verteter in den Verbänden damit an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. 
Wie groß siehst Du persönlich die Chancen für den Mitgliederbeschluss einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung angesichts fehlender Informationen? Und ich denke wir beide sind uns dabei einig und im Klaren, dass es leider an der Basis sowieso schon mangelndes Interesse an der Verbandsarbeit gibt. Aber das gibt den Verbänden noch lange nicht das Recht, ihre Mitglieder so zu ignorieren.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Kolja ist Vereinsfunktionär...

Von Funktionären gibts zwei Sorten:

1.: 
Die,die sich als Diener der Angler sehen (leider nur sehr, seeeeehr wenige)...

2.:
Die, die sich als Herrscher der Angler sehen mit der Berechtigung, diesen zu sagen und vorzuschreiben, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben und was gut für sie wäre...

Lies Dir seine Postings durch und bilde Dir ein Urteil, dann verstehst Du auch seine Fragen..


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> ...Wieso sollte ich was einfordern wovon ich noch nicht einmal ein Ahnung habe.



Genau. Das würde bedeuten zukünftig auf jede Meldung seitens der AB-Redaktion, ob sie nun wahr ist und richtig rechercheiert oder nicht, vorsorglich eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung zu beantragen. Angesichts dessen, was ich hier bisher im Politikteil des AB an Infos gelesen und mitdiskutiert habe, würde das eine Welle von außerordentlichen Versammlungen bedeuten:q. So könnte man die Arbeit der Verbände natürlich von Seiten des AB auch lahmlegen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kolja ist Vereinsfunktionär...
> 
> Von Funktionären gibts zwei Sorten:
> 
> ...




feuer legen ist nicht nötig thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> So könnte man die Arbeit der Verbände natürlich von Seiten des AB auch lahmlegen



Gute Idee ;-))))


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Lies Dir seine Postings durch und bilde Dir ein Urteil, dann verstehst Du auch seine Fragen..



So würde ich KoljaK aber bislang nicht einschätzen wollen. Bestimmt wird er sich dazu noch äußern.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Idee ;-))))



Ich hab gewußt, dass Dir das gefallen würde:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## funfish100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*1.*Zum Positionspapier AVL Die VDSF Mitglieder sind 2009 dem DAV beigetreten.
*2.* Das der AVL als Verband zu einer Fusion steht, mag ja sein,aber die 214 Mitgliedsvereine sind bis *heute* weder informiert noch gefragt wurden!
3. Die Dokumente sind zwar jetzt online sichtbar, aber es gab noch keine Info dazu
4. Auch die Aufforderung der Mitgliedermitbestimmung des DAV Präsidenten vom 13.9. ist online einsehbar, aber das das jemand liest ist auch ein bißchen Zufall
5.letzte email zum Thema Fusion vom AVL war am 8.9.2011 mit dem gemeinsamen Schreiben DAV und VDSF vom 2.9.
6.seit dem mails zu Anmeldung VAS, Markenbestellung 2012, zentraler Umwelttag 2011,Fischereilehrgänge,Termin Umwelttag 2012

Also wenn man die Infos nur auf die Webseite stellt kann man gar nicht alle Vereine erreichen! 

Seh ich das so richtig ? Oder?


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> *1.*Zum Positionspapier AVL Die VDSF Mitglieder sind 2009 dem DAV beigetreten.
> *2.* Das der AVL als Verband zu einer Fusion steht, mag ja sein,aber die 214 Mitgliedsvereine sind bis *heute* weder informiert noch gefragt wurden!
> 3. Die Dokumente sind zwar jetzt online sichtbar, aber es gab noch keine Info dazu
> 4. Auch die Aufforderung der Mitgliedermitbestimmung des DAV Präsidenten vom 13.9. ist online einsehbar, aber das das jemand liest ist auch ein bißchen Zufall
> ...



naja, man hat auch eine hol- pflicht.
ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt ab und an mal auf die für einen zuständigen verbandsseiten zu gehen.
vorausgesetzt man hat internet.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> *...*
> 
> Also wenn man die Infos nur auf die Webseite stellt kann man gar nicht alle Vereine erreichen!
> 
> Seh ich das so richtig ? Oder?



Insofern richtig, als dass ich nur selten auf die Verbandsseiten sehe, aber damit ist jedenfalls schon mal ein Anfang in Richtig Transparenz gemacht. 
Angesichts der mangelnden Akzeptanz bzw. der beschränkten Möglichkeiten des Internetzugangs einzelner Mitglieder wäre eine schriftliche Info an die Basis über die Vereinsvorsitzenden jedoch der einzig richtige Weg um zu informieren und für die Sache zu werben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Die Informationen dazu kamen wie von Thomas schon beschrieben nicht von den initiierenden Verbänden sondern von einem seiner Mitglieder.
> So kann es nicht laufen.



Genaugenommen ist dies aber rechtlich völlig in Ordnung. Ich halte es allerdings für keinen guten Stil. Dies dürfte außen vor stehen. Da aber der einzelne Angler nun mal kein (direktes) Mitglied des DAV oder VDSF ist, besteht kein  Auskunftsanspruch. Dieser kann allenfalls zugunsten eines Lades-/ Regionalverbandes bestehen. Wie dann vorzugehen ist habe ich ja geschrieben.




Tomasz schrieb:


> Zudem magst Du dass in den beiden Dokumenten geschriebene verstehen und werten können, aber kann das auch jeder andere Angler ohne juristische Vorbildung? Ich denke nicht.


Ich denke schon, dass erkennbar ist wo der Hase lang läuft. Es wird aber sicherlich den einen oder anderen Juristen oder Verwaltungsbeamten in den Reihen der Angler geben, der das Ganze übersetzt. Thomas hat bestimmt noch nicht alle vergrätzt. 



Tomasz schrieb:


> Daher bedarf es von seiten der Verbände einer Kommentierung was welche Regelungen in den Dokumenten zu bedeuten haben und welche Veränderungen dabei für den einzelnen herauskommen.


Also die Verbände, denen ihr misstraut, sollen euch die Dokumente übersetzen. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen eine Fusion,


Wie kann man gegen eine Fusion sein, wenn man gar nicht über sie informiert ist? Das dagegen sein kann ja dann kaum auf einer rationalen Entscheidung beruhen.





Tomasz schrieb:


> Somit fehlt neben der Beantwortung wichtiger Fragen und Ängste der Mitglieder in erster Linie eben auch die offensive Mitnahme und das Werben für die Fusion an der Basis.


 Ich schieb ja schon: Kein guter Stil und zudem auch sehr dumm.




Tomasz schrieb:


> Warum??? Wenn man etwas positives damit erreichen will, kann man es doch abseits von Paragraphen offensiv vertreten und damit für sich und die Sache werben. Tut man das nicht, entsteht eben schnell der Eindruck, "die da oben" haben sich etwas ausgeheckt, womit sie in Zukunft besser fahren.


Also ich würde mal vermuten, dass hier das Informationsbedürfnis der Angler einfach unterschätzt wurde. Ein weiterer Grund wird sein, dass man im Verhandlungsstadium nicht über ungelegte Eier sprechen möchte. Die Verhandlungen waren bis jetzt ja nicht gerade einfach. Es ist ja immerhin der dritte Anlauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zudem steht in fast jeder Satzung die Informationspflicht gegenüber den Mitgliedern drin...
Nix Holschuld - Bringschuld der Funktionäre



> Das dagegen sein kann ja dann kaum auf einer rationalen Entscheidung beruhen.


Es gibt keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund für eine Übernahme, aber viele Gefahren, die daraus und aus dem bisherigen Verhalten der Verbände mehr als nur zu befürchten sind..
Das ist mir pesönlich ratio genug...


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Genau. Das würde bedeuten zukünftig auf jede Meldung seitens der AB-Redaktion, ob sie nun wahr ist und richtig rechercheiert oder nicht, vorsorglich eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung zu beantragen. Angesichts dessen, was ich hier bisher im Politikteil des AB an Infos gelesen und mitdiskutiert habe, würde das eine Welle von außerordentlichen Versammlungen bedeuten:q. So könnte man die Arbeit der Verbände natürlich von Seiten des AB auch lahmlegen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Also ich habe durch die Verbandszeitschrift und die Verbands HP von den neuerlichen Verhandlungen erfahren. Und dies lange, bevor ich hier im AB etwas dazu gelesen habe.#c


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> naja, man hat auch eine hol- pflicht.
> ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt ab und an mal auf die für einen zuständigen verbandsseiten zu gehen.
> vorausgesetzt man hat internet.



Das Thema der Hol-Pflicht haben wir nun bis zum erbrechen und ausführlich diskutiert. Auf der Seite meines LAV Brandenburg steht dazu immer noch kein Wort. Aber ich kann mir ja wie schon gesagt, die Infos auch aus den Seiten der AB-Redaktion abholen. Fragt sich nur was der sinnvollere Weg ist. Obwohl sich diese Frage ja leider nicht stellt, da ich hier mehr Infos bekomme als auf allen Verbandsseiten zusammen. Dennoch hätte ich es lieber aus erster Hand, statt über Umwege und durch die Redaktion kommentiert. Denken kann ich nämlich noch selber.
Ich werde nicht wieder davon anfangen, aber ich werde mal im nächsten Jahr die Hol-Pflicht testen, wenn es darum geht die, Mitgliedsbeiträge und Fangbücher an den Verband einzureichen:q. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Also ich habe durch die Verbandszeitschrift und die Verbands HP von den neuerlichen Verhandlungen erfahren. Und dies lange, bevor ich hier im AB etwas dazu gelesen habe



Du hast von der üblichen Schönfärberei erfahren - aber weder Gründe für die Übernahme (es gibt nichts, wodurch mit einer solchen Übernahme etwas für Angler besser werden würde), noch von den damit verbundenen Gefahren, noch von den offen stehenden Punkten wie die Vertragsgestaltung und die Geldflüsse der VDSF-GmbH.
etc..


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Also ich habe durch die Verbandszeitschrift und die Verbands HP von den neuerlichen Verhandlungen erfahren. Und dies lange, bevor ich hier im AB etwas dazu gelesen habe.#c



Nun das glaube ich Dir ungesehen, schließlich ließt hier nicht jeder von Anfang an mit.
Allerdings finde ich es schon bedenklich, dass Du als Vorstandsmitglied eines Vereins über Presse und I-Net, statt über eine Mitgliederinfo des Verbandes an die Vereinsvorstände davon erfahren hast. Soviel Vorsprung sollte man sich unter Funktionären schon zugestehen, bevor die Mitglieder fragend zu ihren Funtionären kommen. Wie schon gesagt, nachdem es bereits über Wochen im AB und nach Deiner Auskunft über einen noch längeren Zeitraum in Deinen Verbandsorganen stand  hatte mein Kreisangelverband und die anegschlossenen Vereine davon in Brandenburg keine Kenntnis, und das obwohl der LAV Brandenburg Mitinitiator des neuerlichen fusionsversuchs war.
Aber noch eine andere Frage, wie habt Ihr nach der Info durch Euren Regionalverband die Vorgänge rund um die Fusion an die Mitglieder in Eurem Verein weiter gegeben und habt ihr das untereinander diskutiert?
Das meine ich jetzt nicht provokant, sondern kann ja als positives Beispiel dienen, wie es auch laufen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> wie es auch laufen kann.


Soll und MUSS - nicht kann oder könnte..


----------



## ivo (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> naja, man hat auch eine hol- pflicht.
> ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt ab und an mal auf die für einen zuständigen verbandsseiten zu gehen.
> vorausgesetzt man hat internet.




Bitte? Was soll das denn?
Der Verband hat eine Bringpflicht. Den die Vereine bilden den Verband, nicht die Geschäftsstelle und nicht das Präsidium. 
Es ist nicht zu viel verlangt, dass der Verband zügig und umfassend seine Vereine informiert. Das ist seine Pflicht. 

Die Mitglieder haben demgegenüber nicht die Pflicht ihren Vertretern hinterher zu laufen und ihnen die Informationen aus der Nase zu ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Tja, ivo, da sind wir wieder bei den zwei unterschiedlichen Funktionärstypen.
Was meinst Du, welcher seine Leute informiert und mit ihnen diskutiert:


1.: 
Die,die sich als Diener der Angler sehen (leider nur sehr, seeeeehr wenige)...

2.:
Die, die sich als Herrscher der Angler sehen mit der Berechtigung, diesen zu sagen und vorzuschreiben, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben und was gut für sie wäre...


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ...
> Also die Verbände, denen ihr misstraut, sollen euch die Dokumente übersetzen. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?...



Ich denke, in der Frage des schlechten Stils der Verbandsarbeit in Hinblick auf die Fusion können wir uns einigen, wobei ich bei soviel schlechtem Stil schon eher von einer Pflichtverletzung sprechen würde.
Aber Deine Frage verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Es sei denn, man kann ihr eine gewisse Arroganz unterstellen. Ich habe und das kannst Du gerne hier nachlesen stets meinem Verband eher getraut und der AB-Redaktion eher mißtraut. 
Ob es die Aufgabe eines Verbands ist, seine Mitglieder auf den Weg in eine Fusion mitzunehmen hat in meinen Augen auch wenig mit Vertrauen zu tun, sondern mit der schlichten Notwendigkeit, dass man nicht jedem Mitglied unterstellen kann, diese Prozesse so zu verstehen, um sie auch in ihrer Vereinsarbeit umsetzen zu können. Aber vielleicht bin auch nur ich zu doof dazu und die anderen wissen längst, was da auf uns zukommt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## locotus (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder haben demgegenüber nicht die Pflicht ihren Vertretern hinterher zu laufen und ihnen die Informationen aus der Nase zu ziehen.


 
Eigentlich nicht, aber so läuft es im Augenblick. Und wenn man mal nachfragt, gibts noch überflüssige Kommentare ala, ich kopier das doch jetzt nicht für alle, die Vorsitzenden der OG`s werden im Nov. informiert. Außerdem man muss schon Kompromisse eingehen und so schlimm wird das nicht.

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich eine Hegeveranstaltung am So im Beisein einiger Mitglieder des Vorstandes, zur Info der Anwesenden nutze und mir den Zorn der Herren zuziehe, oder aber erstmal warte ob der Vorsitzende wirklich da ist und mir die widerwillig versprochenden Unterlagen mitbringt.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Koljak
Gibts die Verbandszeitung auch online oder ne Kopie
Mich würde einfach interessieren , was da an Info kam
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ich habe und das kannst Du gerne hier nachlesen stets meinem Verband eher getraut und der AB-Redaktion eher mißtraut.


Kann ich bestätigen...

Aber wir sind nicht so empfindlich wie manche Verbandsgranden... (dazu demnäxt mehr :q:q )


----------



## ivo (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



locotus schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, aber so läuft es im Augenblick. Und wenn man mal nachfragt, gibts noch überflüssige Kommentare ala, ich kopier das doch jetzt nicht für alle, die Vorsitzenden der OG`s werden im Nov. informiert. Außerdem man muss schon Kompromisse eingehen und so schlimm wird das nicht.
> 
> Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich eine Hegeveranstaltung am So im Beisein einiger Mitglieder des Vorstandes, zur Info der Anwesenden nutze und mir den Zorn der Herren zuziehe, oder aber erstmal warte ob der Vorsitzende wirklich da ist und mir die widerwillig versprochenden Unterlagen mitbringt.



Mach doch. Warten ist schädlich.


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



locotus schrieb:


> so schlimm wird das nicht....


 
Ich setze diesen bekannten Satz weiter der mitte ender der 80er schon viel.

VDSF:
Für euch Angler wird sich nix ändern,es bleibt alles beim alten wir kämpfen für euch.

Es gab bis zu dieser Aussage vom VDSF,nen Kadar vom VDSF,ne Bundesliga,WM EM, förderrung sämtlicher Angellei....etc.es gab kein Setzkescher problem,es gab kein Rücksetzproblem usw usw.


Mehr sag ich dazu nicht,entweder es macht klick oder eben nicht.

|wavey:


----------



## locotus (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Mach doch. Warten ist schädlich.


 
erstmal ist morgen Abend unsere OG dran.


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das Thema der Hol-Pflicht haben wir nun bis zum erbrechen und ausführlich diskutiert. Auf der Seite meines LAV Brandenburg steht dazu immer noch kein Wort. Aber ich kann mir ja wie schon gesagt, die Infos auch aus den Seiten der AB-Redaktion abholen. Fragt sich nur was der sinnvollere Weg ist. Obwohl sich diese Frage ja leider nicht stellt, da ich hier mehr Infos bekomme als auf allen Verbandsseiten zusammen. Dennoch hätte ich es lieber aus erster Hand, statt über Umwege und durch die Redaktion kommentiert. Denken kann ich nämlich noch selber.
> Ich werde nicht wieder davon anfangen, aber ich werde mal im nächsten Jahr die Hol-Pflicht testen, wenn es darum geht die, Mitgliedsbeiträge und Fangbücher an den Verband einzureichen:q.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



ich stimme dir da grundsätzlich zu. aber man kann sich auch mal auf die verbandsseiten verirren und mal nachlesen was es so neues gibt.  
natürlich wäre ein rundschreiben an die landesverbände und von dort aus an die vereine der bessere weg gewesen.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> ich stimme dir da grundsätzlich zu. aber man kann sich auch mal auf die verbandsseiten verirren und mal nachlesen was es so neues gibt.
> natürlich wäre ein rundschreiben an die landesverbände und von dort aus an die vereine der bessere weg gewesen.



Schön, dass wir uns in der Sache einig sind. Aber wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, auf der Seite meines Landesverbandes steht nach wie vor garnichts dazu. Ich habe die Info über das AB und eine klitzekleine Vereinsseite aus Sachsen (Muldenfischer). 
Klar könnte ich künftig -kostenpflichtig gegen Gebühr- eine Agentur beauftragen, dass Netz nach Infos zu angelpolitischen Themen zu beauftragen. Aber ich glaube unser Admin Thomas hat schon eine besere Antwort dazu parat. Thomas9904 Ihr Einsatz bitte:m.
Fragt sich nur, was der Großteil der Angler machen soll, der einfach nur angeln will oder vielleicht gar kein Internet nutzt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem steht in fast jeder Satzung die Informationspflicht gegenüber den Mitgliedern drin...
> Nix Holschuld - Bringschuld der Funktionäre


Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Dazu steht in den Satzungen meistens nichts. Und wenn etwas zur Informationspflicht in der Satzung steht, dann bezieht sie diese auf die Informationspflicht gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung und nicht gegenüber dem einzelnen Mitglied. Das einzelne Mitglied hat nur einen Anspruch auf die Informationen, die zur Ausübung seiner Satzungsgemäßen Rechte unabdingbar sind. Hier ist mir aber nur ein Beispiel bekannt. So besteht eine Informationspflicht hinsichtlich der Namen und Anschriften der Vereinsmitglieder. Dies ist unabdingbar, weil ohne diese Information ein Mitglied nicht in der Lage wäre, eine außerordentliche MV zu erzwingen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Koljak
> Gibts die Verbandszeitung auch online oder ne Kopie
> Mich würde einfach interessieren , was da an Info kam
> Gruß A.



Es war die Zeitung vom RhFV. Die Entwürfe von Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzung sind m. W. aber noch nicht veröffentlicht worden.

Unabhängig von der rechtlichen Ebene, habe ich absolut kein Verständnis dafür, wenn Verbände ihren (mittelbaren) Mitgliedern, die ja letztendlich das Herz des Verbandes sind Informationen zur Zukunft des oder der Bundesverbände vorenthalten. Ich stimme in diesem Falle auch voll und ganz mit Thomas überein, dass sich ein Bundesverband gefälligst als Dienstleister für die Angler zu verstehen hat. Ein Bundesverband hat keinen Selbstzweck. Unzureichende Informationspolitik ist Basta- Politik von anno dazumal. Gerade in der aktuellen Situation, wo in beiden „Lagern“ ein erhebliches Misstrauen besteht, ist eine umfassende Information unerlässlich. Natürlich muss nicht über jede Geistesblähung, die in den Verhandlungen von sich gegeben wurde berichtet werden. Wenn man aber Entwürfe nicht präsentiert und offen diskutieren lässt, ist dies absolut kontraproduktiv und allenfalls geeignet Gräben aufzureißen. Nur, ich persönlich fühlte mich ausreichend informiert. Das ist aber freilich subjektiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Nur, ich persönlich fühlte mich ausreichend informiert. Das ist aber freilich subjektiv.


Und Du hast dann als Vereinsvorsitzender Deine Angler informiert, mit diesen diskutiert und deren Meinung dann nach oben weitergegeben?


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Du hast dann als Vereinsvorsitzender Deine Angler informiert, mit diesen diskutiert und deren Meinung dann nach oben weitergegeben?


Ich habe es auf Versammlungen erwähnt. Es war den Mitgliedern aber völlig egal. 100% Desinteresse und zwar seit den ersten Verhandlungsgesprächen zwischen dem DAV und dem VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dann erfüllst Du Deine Pflichten nicht gut genug, wenn Du Deine Angler da nicht besser motivieren kannst bei so wichtigen Dingen - Es sei denn, das ist die übliche Alibimasche, damit man sich nicht mit der Basis rumärgern muss, da man als Funktionär eh besser weiss, was gut für die Angler sei...


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann erfüllst Du Deine Pflichten nicht gut genug, wenn Du Deine Angler da nicht besser motivieren kannst bei so wichtigen Dingen - Es sei denn, das ist die übliche Alibimasche, damit man sich nicht mit der Basis rumärgern muss, da man als Funktionär eh besser weiss, was gut für die Angler sei...


Warum erfülle ich den meine Pflicht nicht genug? Wenn es den Leuten egal ist, ist es egal. Aufgrund sehr schlechter Erfahrungen unseres Vereins mit dem AGSB hatten sich unsere Mitglieder ganz bewusst gegen den AGSB entschieden und für den RhFV. Solange wir es nicht wieder mit dem derzeitigen Vorsitzenden des AGSB und seinem Geschäftsführer zu tun bekommen, ist unseren Mitgliedern die Fusion egal. Unsere Mitglieder haben mehrheitlich (und zwar die ganz überwiegende Mehrheit) kein Problem mit dem VDSF. Wir haben allerdings auch kein Problem mit dem DAV. Und wenn uns die Verbände auf den Zeiger gehen sollten, treten wir eben ganz aus dem Verband aus. Ich hatte hierzu sogar schon einmal Angebote von Versicherungen für Haftpflicht und Unfall eingeholt.  Nun sind wir auch kein Riesenverein, so dass ich sowieso ganz oft mit den meisten Mitgliedern spreche und diskutiere. Für mich steht die Zufriedenheit der Vereinsmitglieder an oberster Stelle. Daher sehe ich hier auch Pflichtsäumnis. Ich glaube aber, dass du die Wichtigkeit des Themas für das Gros der Angler weit überschätzt. Leider gibt es dazu keine Statistiken. Ich vermute aber, dass es den allermeisten Anglern völlig egal ist, ob die Verbände fusionieren. Wenn du dann noch die dazu rechnest, die die Fusion begrüßen, schätze ich, bist du bei einer 2/3 Mehrheit. Ist aber jetzt total spekulativ.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nochmal:
Du willst nicht oder kannst nicht Deine Angler motivieren sich zu so wichtigen Dingen zu positionieren - Die Motivation warum Du nicht willst oder nicht kannst, ist dabei egal..

Ich sehe Funktionäre eben als Dienstleister für Angler, und nicht als Herrscher über Angler, die möglichst ohne Diskussionen ihren Geschäften nachgehen wollen.

Dass das leider in der Mehrzahl der Fälle nicht der Realität entspricht, ist mir klar..

Machts aber nicht besser...



> Und wenn uns die Verbände auf den Zeiger gehen sollten, treten wir eben ganz aus dem Verband aus. Ich hatte hierzu sogar schon einmal Angebote von Versicherungen für Haftpflicht und Unfall eingeholt


Sitzung einberufen, informieren, diskutieren und machen..

Oder gibt es einen Grund, in einem Verband zu sein?
Gerade nach einer Übernahme, wenn eh niemand wiss, für was dieser Verband dann eintreten will?

Nur wenn den Verbänden (beiden) die Mitgliedsvereine wegrennen und damit denen die Kohle ausgeht, werden die wach werden..


----------



## volkerm (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Kolja,

in dem Punkt, daß dieses Thema von der weitgehenden Anglerschaft vermutlich gar nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wird, gebe ich Dir absolut recht.
Vielleicht haben wir in der Endlosdikussion doch den einen oder anderen erreicht.
Dann wäre schon mal, wenn auch wenig, erreicht.
Ich schreibe jetzt mal nix zu Völkerstämmen, die traditionell gern hinter Obrigkeiten herlaufen:m

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Du willst nicht oder kannst nicht Deine Angler motivieren sich zu so wichtigen Dingen zu positionieren - Die Motivation warum Du nicht willst oder nicht kannst, ist dabei egal..
> 
> Ich sehe Funktionäre eben als Dienstleister für Angler, und nicht als Herrscher über Angler, die möglichst ohne Diskussionen ihren Geschäften nachgehen wollen.
> ...


Warum soll ich den die Mitglieder motivieren gegen die Fusion zu sein, wenn es den Mitgliedern egal und der Vorstand nichts gegen die Fusion einzuwenden hat. Das ist doch völlig gaga.  Es fällt dir offenbar schwer zu glauben, dass es Leute gibt, die für die Fusion sind. Aus Sicht, der dem VDSF mittelbar angeschlossenen Vereinen, gibt es doch auch kaum Argumente gegen die Fusion, jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn die Mitglieder sich bewusst für den VDSF entschieden haben. Die Mehrheit unserer Vereinsmitglieder ist gegen Setzkescher, lebenden Köderfische usw. Ich sehe nicht, dass es nach der Fusion zu einer Pflicht zum Gebrauch des lebenden Köderfisches und des Setzkeschers kommt. Sag mir bitte einen Grund weshalb die Mitglieder unter dieser Voraussetzung gegen die Fusion sein sollen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kolja,
> 
> in dem Punkt, daß dieses Thema von der weitgehenden Anglerschaft vermutlich gar nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wird, gebe ich Dir absolut recht.
> Vielleicht haben wir in der Endlosdikussion doch den einen oder anderen erreicht.
> ...


Ein Glück dann werde ich auch nicht schreiben, dass es obrigkeitshörige Deutsche gibt. 

Ein Grund, weshalb die Fusion für uns nicht so wichtig ist, wird sein, dass wir von unserer Satzung selbstbestimmt sind. Wir können also im Ramen des geltenden Rechts machen, was wir wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Puuuuh - echt schwer mit den Funktionären:
Ich will nicht, dass die Angler per se gegen die Übernahme sind (auch wenn das meiner Meinung nahe kommen würde..).

Ich will, dass Du als Funktionär Deine Leute zuerst mal motivierst, über solch wichtige Dinge  überhaupt zu diskutieren.

Was natürlich schwierig ist, wenn Du nur die schöngefärbten Infos der Verbände (beider) hast..

Wenn das aber eh unwichtig ist, könnt ihr auch gleich austreten und die Kohle sparen..


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nabend,



> Ich will, dass Du als Funktionär Deine Leute zuerst mal motivierst, über solch wichtige Dinge überhaupt zu diskutieren.


 
Och Thomas du kannst 10mal was wollen und Kolja kann 100mal versuchen das Fußvolk zu mobilisieren. Es bringt nichts - reingarnichts. Gegen dieses Desinteresse kommt keiner gegen an.
Ob Du , Ich , Kolja oder wer auch immer das gut oder schlecht findet ....... es interessiert da unten niemanden. Windmühlen sind dagegen Kartenhäuser.

Wenns nicht so traurig wäre...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Windmühlen sind dagegen Kartenhäuser.


(Auch) Du darfst mich Don Quichotte nennen...
Aufgeben is nicht...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Man muss es blos richtig machen. Sag mal einem DAVler "wenn die Fusion durch ist, kannst den Pool knicken - dann kostet ne Jahreskarte für ein einzelnes Gewässer 150 Euro".

Da wird dann aus Desinteresse ganz schell Interesse. Und wenn man sie erstmal soweit hat, kann man auch noch anderes hinterher schieben.

Nicht ganz fein aber effektiv die Methode. |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hi Rico,



> Sag mal einem DAVler "wenn die Fusion durch ist, kannst den Pool knicken - dann kostet ne Jahreskarte für ein einzelnes Gewässer 150 Euro".


 
Panik , Angst , Geld ......... jepp , dann würde so mancher sein trägen A.rsch bewegen. Dat klappt immer.....

@Thomas,


> (Auch) Du darfst mich Don Quichotte nennen...
> Aufgeben is nicht...


Dieser Don Kuschmote war nen Ritter der traurigen Gestalt.So seh ich dich nicht. Eher ein Einzelkämpfer auf verlorenen Posten.
Du gibst nicht auf? Ich hab es bereits getan....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Du gibst nicht auf?


Nein, nie.

Egal ob DAV, VDSF, DAFV oder sonst ein Verband, ob CDU, SPD, Grüne, Linke oder FDP (solange dies noch gibt):
Wenns gegen Angler geht, nehm ich das persönlich, weil ich einer bin..


----------



## Angel-Ralle (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Man muss es blos richtig machen. Sag mal einem DAVler "wenn die Fusion durch ist, kannst den Pool knicken - dann kostet ne Jahreskarte für ein einzelnes Gewässer 150 Euro".
> 
> Da wird dann aus Desinteresse ganz schell Interesse. Und wenn man sie erstmal soweit hat, kann man auch noch anderes hinterher schieben.
> 
> Nicht ganz fein aber effektiv die Methode. |rolleyes



|krach:|krach:|krach:

... und selbst das hilft nicht, da viele unserer Angler leiber dem "Funktionärsgesäusel" und ´nem Freibier bei ihrer Wahl folgen!
Wir haben es vor ein paar Monaten mal mit einer UMfrage versucht - ein paar triviale Fragen - viele Antworten - zum Schluß: keine wahre und feste Entscheidung möglich!
(das ungeschönte Zahlenmaterial befindet sich in meiner Verwaltung)

Fazit: Es wird einem nur schlecht und dann kommt Max Liebermann zur Geltung (ihr wißt schon . mit dem viel fressen, wie man kotzen möge, äh, könnte)
#c#c#c

Nee, nee - unsere Anglerschaft ist in ihrer Mehrheit Obrigkeitshörig, opportunistisch und egoistisch!:g

Da kann mir einer sonst etwas erzählen! Es ist so!!!
|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Warum soll ich den die Mitglieder motivieren gegen die Fusion zu sein, wenn es den Mitgliedern egal und der Vorstand nichts gegen die Fusion einzuwenden hat. Das ist doch völlig gaga.  Es fällt dir offenbar schwer zu glauben, dass es Leute gibt, die für die Fusion sind. Aus Sicht, der dem VDSF mittelbar angeschlossenen Vereinen, gibt es doch auch kaum Argumente gegen die Fusion, jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn die Mitglieder sich bewusst für den VDSF entschieden haben. Die Mehrheit unserer Vereinsmitglieder ist gegen Setzkescher, lebenden Köderfische usw. Ich sehe nicht, dass es nach der Fusion zu einer Pflicht zum Gebrauch des lebenden Köderfisches und des Setzkeschers kommt. Sag mir bitte einen Grund weshalb die Mitglieder unter dieser Voraussetzung gegen die Fusion sein sollen.



du sollst dich vor den mitgliederrn zum hampelmann machen.
stimmung machen gegen vdsf etc...auf gedeih und verderben.

*gähn*


----------



## volkerm (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ralle,

so ein paar wenige gibt es doch noch.
Erinnert irgendwie an das gallische Dorf.
Fehlt nur der Zaubertrank.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Man muss es blos richtig machen. Sag mal einem DAVler "wenn die Fusion durch ist, kannst den Pool knicken - dann kostet ne Jahreskarte für ein einzelnes Gewässer 150 Euro".
> 
> Da wird dann aus Desinteresse ganz schell Interesse. Und wenn man sie erstmal soweit hat, kann man auch noch anderes hinterher schieben.
> 
> Nicht ganz fein aber effektiv die Methode. |rolleyes



lass nen grünen an die regierung und du kannst evtl. das angeln einstellen.

und morgen könnte ein meteroit auf brandenburg fallen und ende ist mit angeln.



immer dieses wenn und könnte.

es könmnte auch wer morgen seine gülle im dav gewässer ablassen und nichts ist mit angeln. 


ihr dreht euch im kreis.

hatten wir alles schon.

sorry

wer garantiert euch eigentlich das ihr übermorgen keine 150 euro für den pool pro gewässer zahlt? 
gibt es eine beitragsgarantie über mehrere jahre?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> du sollst dich vor den mitgliederrn zum hampelmann machen.
> 
> Diesen Part kannst Du ja übernehmen.|clown:
> 
> ...



Es reicht schon wenn er seine Mitglieder richtig und ausführlich informiert. Von Stimmungsmache gegen einen Verband war nie die Rede!!
Aber klar, wenn ich bei dieser Übernahme zu der Seite gehöre die die andere Übervorteilt habe ich natürlich keinerlei Veranlassung an deren Sinnhaftigkeit zu zweifeln.


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Es reicht schon wenn er seine Mitglieder richtig und ausführlich informiert. Von Stimmungsmache gegen einen Verband war nie die Rede!!
> Aber klar, wenn ich bei dieser Übernahme zu der Seite gehöre die die andere Übervorteilt habe ich natürlich keinerlei Veranlassung an deren Sinnhaftigkeit zu zweifeln.




wie? er soll seine meinung den mitgliedern aufzwingen?
am besten am stuhl fest schnallen oder wie?


wird ja immer besser hier.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Also ich habe durch die Verbandszeitschrift und die Verbands HP von den neuerlichen Verhandlungen erfahren. Und dies lange, bevor ich hier im AB etwas dazu gelesen habe.#c





KoljaK schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Dazu steht in den Satzungen meistens nichts. Und wenn etwas zur Informationspflicht in der Satzung steht, dann bezieht sie diese auf die Informationspflicht gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung und nicht gegenüber dem einzelnen Mitglied. Das einzelne Mitglied hat nur einen Anspruch auf die Informationen, die zur Ausübung seiner Satzungsgemäßen Rechte unabdingbar sind. Hier ist mir aber nur ein Beispiel bekannt. So besteht eine Informationspflicht hinsichtlich der Namen und Anschriften der Vereinsmitglieder. Dies ist unabdingbar, weil ohne diese Information ein Mitglied nicht in der Lage wäre, eine außerordentliche MV zu erzwingen.




Die Informationspolitik der Verbände, und hier sowohl der Bundes- als auch der Landesverbände, ist ein Hohn.

Ich hab mich in den letzten Wochen mit *allen* VDSF-Landesverbänden auseinandergesetzt, schriftlich und mündlich.

Und bevor sich hier noch irgendjemand vollkommen lächerlich macht, in dem er die Informationspolitik der Verbände für gut befindet, sollte er lieber noch ein zwei Tage warten. Dann kommt eine ausführliche Berichterstattung über alle VDSF-Landesverbände. 

Ihr dürft gespannt sein, welch haarsträubende Dinge da ans Licht kommen.

By the way.

Ich als einfaches Mitglied hab nirgendwo eine Holschuld.
Ich finanziere, wie jeder andere organisierte Angler, das gesamte Verbandskonstrukt.

Ohne uns einfachen Angler gäbe es keine Vereine und keine Verbände.

Und dafür, dass wir da unsere Kohle abdrücken und den Herren überhaupt erst ihre Funktionärsexistenz sichern, haben sie uns gefälligst zu informieren und einzubeziehen. 
Es ist mir sowas von wurscht, ob das so in der Satzung steht, oder wie das zu interpretieren ist.

Die *haben* zu informieren.

Und wenn sie das nicht tun, dann nur aus Gründen der Mauschelei und weil sie ganz genau wissen, dass sie Prügel bis zum gehtnichtmehr bekommen, wenn sie Ihre dreisten Hintertürgeschäfte öffentlich machen.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Informationspolitik der Verbände, und hier sowohl der Bundes- als auch der Landesverbände, ist ein Hohn.
> 
> Ich hab mich in den letzten Wochen mit *allen* VDSF-Landesverbänden auseinandergesetzt, schriftlich und mündlich.
> 
> ...




... und wenn Du sie denn "prügelst", werden sie Dich "ganz satzungsgemäß" eliminieren (ausschleißen, da Du Unfriede stiftes und das Ansehen des Verein schädigst )--> glaub mir, so ist in den allermeisten Fällen das "satzungsgemäße" Rechtskonstrukt!:q

Ich habe 13 Jahre Vorstandsarbeit (nicht "Funktion" sondern ehrliche, saubere Arbeit für unsere Mitglieder und gegen Widerstände, Windmühlen und Betonmauern hinter mir - ich weiß wovon ich rede!|krach:|bla:|krach:


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nur mal so zur Informationspolitik und den "schnellen" Info´s per Verbandszeitschrift bzw. Homepage:

Das AB war mindestens gemau so schnell: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215772

Vor allen Dingen ohne die fehlerhaften Informationen, wie z.B. 





> Die Mitgliederversammlung  des RhFV am 16.04.11 hat daher einvernehmlich festgehalten, dass der  RhFV den VDSF zur Fortsetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen auffordert


 da dieses wegen der in der Vorwoche stattgefundenen Verbandsausschusssitzung bereits Schnee von gestern war und mein Antrag - der genau dieses gefordert hatte - daher nicht zur Abstimmung kam.

Aber auch ein anderes Problem, welches uns alle betrifft, wurde mir heute drastisch vor Augen geführt:

DESINTERESSE

Mein Antrag auf Einberufung einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung zur Information über den Stand der Fusion wurde abgelehnt.

Die Begründung: 





> hat unter den Mitgliedsvereinen des RhFV nur eine geringe Zustimmung gefunden



Das geforderte Quorum habe ich - unabhängig, ob die in der Ablehnung genannten Zahlen genau stimmen - verfehlt. Aber im LV kann zumindest knapp die Hälfte aller Mitgliedsvereine nicht behaupten, dass sie nichts gewusst haben. Von den 523 Vereinen habe ich 230 per Mail informiert. Auch die Vereine, die aus monetären Gründen dem Antrag nicht gefolgt sind, wurden vom Verband als desinteressiert gewertet.

Aber ich mache weiter.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> lass nen grünen an die regierung und du kannst evtl. das angeln einstellen.
> 
> und morgen könnte ein meteroit auf brandenburg fallen und ende ist mit angeln.
> 
> ...



...

Hier stand grad ein langer Text ... ich lass es sein! Du bist einfach zu dumm!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Aber im LV kann zumindest knapp die Hälfte aller Mitgliedsvereine nicht behaupten, dass sie nichts gewusst haben.



Tja ... die Frage ist nur, wessen Infos sie gefolgt sind.

Mir wurde vor wenigen Tagen am Telefon ganz deutlich gesagt, dass man zwar als Privatmensch und Angler meine Meinung teile aber als Funktionär die Meinung der vertretenen Mitglieder zu artikulieren hat. Und man sich diese Meinung nur auf der Basis der offiziellen Informationen bilden könnte und dürfte.

Und im Anbetracht der Infopolitik des LAVB ist diese Aussage absolut niederschmetternd. Schließlich sitzen nicht wir kleinen Leute im Ausschuss am 5.11., sondern eben jene, die eine quasi offizielle Meinung zu vertreten haben.


----------



## Stralsund (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier stand grad ein langer Text ... ich lass es sein! Du bist einfach zu dumm!



Unglaublich, was man sich leisten darf, wenn man eine Anti-Fusions Homepage erstellt.
Lies die mal die Verhaltensregeln im Board durch.
"Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die:   
 a) beleidigend"

Wenn Beleidigungen eure Mittel sind, gegen eine Fusion zu argumentieren, braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern, dass Verbände nicht mit euch kooperieren wollen.

Aber dein Komentar wird bestimmt bald spurlos verschwunden sein, während Luku, Kolja für die selbe Aktion verwarnt oder gesperrt wurden wären.


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das aber eh unwichtig ist, könnt ihr auch gleich austreten und die Kohle sparen..


 Nee habe ich durchgerechnet. Die Versicherung über den Verband ist günstiger.  Abgesehen davon fand ich im RhFV bislang immer Unterstützung. Ich habe ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen mit diesem Verband. Es gib für mich daher auch keinen Grund für einen Austritt. Auch das sind natürlich subjektive Erfahrung.


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> _*Nee, nee - unsere Anglerschaft ist in ihrer Mehrheit Obrigkeitshörig, opportunistisch und egoistisch!:g*_
> 
> _*Da kann mir einer sonst etwas erzählen!*_
> 
> ...


.............#6


----------



## Stralsund (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> _*Nee, nee - unsere Anglerschaft ist in ihrer Mehrheit Obrigkeitshörig, opportunistisch und egoistisch!:g*_
> 
> _*Da kann mir einer sonst etwas erzählen!*_
> 
> ...



|good: Da hast du recht. JEDER, der sich hier empört über DAV, VDSF, Funktionäre and so on hatte die Möglichkeit sich wählen zu lassen und etwas zu ändern.
Ein paar Zeilen Empörung im Internet zu posten ist halt bequemer als Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit zu leisten und sich mit dem deutschen Überregulierungswahn auseinanderzusetzen. Aber den kann weder einer der alten, noch ein neuer Dachverband beseitigen. Leider ^^


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Ein paar Zeilen Empörung im Internet zu posten ist halt bequemer als Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit zu leisten und sich mit dem deutschen Überregulierungswahn auseinanderzusetzen. Aber den kann weder einer der alten, noch ein neuer Dachverband beseitigen. Leider ^^



Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Dafür muss der vorliegende Satzungsentwurf geändert werden und die "monarchischen" Regeln gegen demokratische ausgetauscht werden.

Lest Euch doch einfach mal den Entwurf in Ruhe durch und findet echte Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten, die die Mitgliederversammlung hat. Und damit meine ich nicht die Wahl des Präsidiums.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was man sich leisten darf, wenn man eine Anti-Fusions Homepage erstellt.
> Lies die mal die Verhaltensregeln im Board durch.
> "Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die:
> a) beleidigend"
> ...



Was ich mir leisten darf oder nicht, hat mitnichten etwas damit zun tun, was für eine Seite ich erstellt habe (die im Übrigen KEINE Anti-Fusions-Seite ist - nur mal dazu!), sondern damit, was mir die Boardletung durchgehen lässt oder nicht. Und wenn die Boardleitung sich dazu entschließt, mich hier zu verwarnen oder gar zu sperren, dann soll sie das tun und ich nehme das in diesem speziellen Fall auch gerne in Kauf.

*Ich lasse mir nicht die Worte im Munde umdrehen und diese dann als Vorlage für eine erneute Provokation nutzen. *Nicht von dir, nicht von Luku und von keinem anderen.

Kontroverse Meinungen gerne - auf geistig annehmbarem Niveau auch sogar sehr gerne. Kolja vertritt auch eine Meinung, die ich gerne diskuttiere - aber er lässt auch immer wieder erkennen, dass hinter seinem Geschriebenen ein Mindestmaß an Intelligenz steht.


----------



## Stralsund (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Dafür muss der vorliegende Satzungsentwurf geändert werden und die "monarchischen" Regeln gegen demokratische ausgetauscht werden.
> 
> Lest Euch doch einfach mal den Entwurf in Ruhe durch und findet echte Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten, die die Mitgliederversammlung hat. Und damit meine ich nicht die Wahl des Präsidiums.



Was ist an dem Zitat falsch? #c Bei allen Verbands und Vereins-Wahlen, denen ich beigewohnt habe, hätte JEDER (Vereinsmitglied oder Deligierte beim Verband) zum Vereins- oder Verbandsfunktionär gewählt werden können.
Aber bei der Frage nach Gegenkandidaten für die vom Präsidium vorgeschlagenen Personen wurden immer die Köpfe gesenkt und abwesend mit dem Bleistift gespielt.
Das Interesse an der Funktionärsarbeit ist nun mal nahezu null. So gut wie jeder ist froh, dass er nichts damit zu tun hat.

Nachzudenken wäre natürlich in der Satzung, ob der Präsident oder/und Präsidium nur maximal einmal wieder gewählt werden kann, damit sich keine Routine und Sturrköpfigkeit bzw. Postenkleberei wie heutzutage entwickelt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Nachzudenken wäre natürlich in der Satzung, ob der Präsident oder/und Präsidium nur maximal einmal wieder gewählt werden kann, damit sich keine Routine und Sturrköpfigkeit bzw. Postenkleberei wie heutzutage entwickelt.



Nachzudenken wäre in der Satzung noch so vieles, was man gemeinhin nicht "auf dem Schirm hat". Brotfisch hat dazu ja schon so einiges geschrieben und bei intensiven drübernachdenken würden noch wesentlich mehr Dinge Sinn machen (zum Beipsiel ein genau abgegrenzter Aufgaben- und Befugniskatalog des Dachverbandes).

Dazu muss man sich aber erstmal im klaren darüber sein, WAS der Dachverband überhaupt darstellen soll.

Die personelle Entscheidung wäre damit nämlich schon fast zweitrangig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> wie? er soll seine meinung den mitgliedern aufzwingen?
> am besten am stuhl fest schnallen oder wie?
> 
> 
> wird ja immer besser hier.




Ich weiß ja nicht woran es bei Dir liegt das Du das was Du liest nicht verstehst. #c
Ich habe in keinem Satz behauptet das ein Vereinsvorsitzender seine Meinung den Mitgliedern aufzwingen soll. Schon garnicht mit Gewallt!
...Junge, Junge Du disqualifizierst Dich mit jedem deiner Beiträge mehr. |kopfkrat


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin seit 1976 im DAV und mich hat bis heute keiner von den Herren der Verbandsführung gefragt, ob ich in den VDSF will. Ich will damit sagen, es wurde wahrscheinlich gar kein Mitglied des DAV nach seiner Meinung zur Fusion gefragt. Es ist wie bei den politischen Parteien - die Basis wird nicht gefragt und muß akzeptieren was die Chefs wollen.

So und mit nunmehr fast 48 Jahren sag ich meine Meinung zu diesem Chaos: "Ich will nicht in den VDSF"!!!!!!!!! Entweder der DAV bleibt erhalten oder ich war die längste Zeit organisierter Angler. 

Gibt es den Keinen aus der Verbandsührung der für den Erhalt des DAV kämpft? Sollen wir alles hinschmeißen, was wir Jahrzehnte aufgebaut haben? Und welcher oder welche Trottel aus den Reihen des DAV kamen überhaupt auf die absurde Idee den DAV zu begraben? Sollte nicht darüber nachgedacht werden diese Mitglieder aus dem DAV zu "entfernen", da sie nichts für den DAV übrig haben und den Verband nur vernichten wollen.

So, endlich hab ich Euch meine Unverständnis über diese hirnlose Fusion mitgeteilt.

Gruß aus Rodwisch
Uwe


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Theoretisch solltest du ja noch befragt werden. Schließlich hat unser Obermotz Markstein ja dazu aufgefordert, sich als Mitglied aktiv in die Diskusion einzubringen.

Eigentlich sollte dein KAV deinen Vereinsvorsitzenden informieren, der dann dich informiert, mit dir darüber spricht, deine Meinung dem KAV übermittelt, der dann wiederum damit beim Ausschuss hausieren geht.

Eigentlich!

---

Liebe Kinder: das war Sarkasmus!


----------



## Stralsund (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> (die im Übrigen KEINE Anti-Fusions-Seite ist - nur mal dazu!)


http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de

Also ist der Slogan, "Atomkraft - Nein Danke" nach dem sich der Titel der Webseite bewusst oder unbewusst richtet, auch kein Anti-Atomkraft-Slogan? 
Der Inhalt ist natürlich nicht ausschließlich gegen die Fusion, zugegeben.

Keiner hat das Recht jmd. im Board als "dumm" zu beschimpfen. Das ist niveaulos und hat nichts mit einem "geistig annehmbaren Niveau zu tun". Über das Kompliment "Mindestmaß an Intelligenz" wird sich Kolja freuen.
Meine Meinung.

Du und ich wissen, dass die Boardleitung nichts dergleichen beschließen wird.

Die Satzung in der engültigen Fassung liegt ja wohl noch gar nicht vor bzw. existiert noch gar nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der DAV durchaus noch Bedenken bei vielen Punkten haben wird und sich auch nicht überrumpeln lassen wird. Am 5. November wissen wir mehr und es ist ja auch positiv, dass die auch durch die "Anti-Fusions-Homepage" Bedenken zusammen getragen werden.
Vielleicht bricht der VDSF dann wieder die Verhandlungen ab und das Spiel geht weiter. Eine 100%ige Fusion sehe ich nicht.

Von der Kaffeesatzleserei wie "150 Euro pro Angelgewässer des Gewässerfonds in ein paar Jahren" halt ich nichts. Die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis. Und im Osten gibt es ja mehr Gewässer und weniger Angler mit weniger Geld als im Westen.
Aber wer weiß, was 150 Euro dann noch wert sind :q


----------



## ivo (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier stand grad ein langer Text ... ich lass es sein! Du bist einfach zu dumm!



:q:q:q


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de
> 
> Also ist der Slogan, "Atomkraft - Nein Danke" nach dem sich der Titel der Webseite bewusst oder unbewusst richtet, auch kein Anti-Atomkraft-Slogan?
> Der Inhalt ist natürlich nicht ausschließlich gegen die Fusion, zugegeben.



Den Domainnamen habe ich in der Tat etwas unglücklich gewählt - quasi aus dem Affekt heraus. Das habe ich in einem Kommentar auf der Startseite aber auch so geschrieben. Den Schuh zieh ich mir an und der passt auch wie angegossen. Insofern hast du natürlich Recht.

Aber der Inhalt sollte doch - so hoffe ich - eine deutliche Sprache sprechen.



Stralsund schrieb:


> Keiner hat das Recht jmd. im Board als "dumm" zu beschimpfen. Das ist niveaulos und hat nichts mit einem "geistig annehmbaren Niveau zu tun".



Auch wenn es trotzig klingt aber doch, hat man und hat es. Zumindest dann, wenn eine sinnvolle Diskusion dadurch gestört wird, dass eine einzelne Person nicht dazu willens oder in der Lage ist, den Inhalt eines Beitrages in seiner Gänze zu erfassen und einem Beiträge, deren Inhalt durchaus als sarkastisch zu erkennen sind, quasi als Provokationsvorlage vorgehalten werden.

Tut mir leid aber ich hätte es vielleicht diplomatischer umschreiben sollen aber der Sinn wäre der selbe gewesen.




Stralsund schrieb:


> Über das Kompliment "Mindestmaß an Intelligenz" wird sich Kolja freuen.



Und ich gehe davon aus, dass er das genau so verstehen wird, wie ich es gemeint habe - nämlich keinesfalls negativ oder abwertend. Ich teile Kolja's Meinung nicht (nicht in Gänze) aber ich kann mit ihm darüber streiten - und zwar auf einem Niveau, dass auf beiden Seiten ein gewisses Maß an Bildung erkennen lässt.



Stralsund schrieb:


> Du und ich wissen, dass die Boardleitung nichts dergleichen beschließen wird.



Nein, das weis ich in der Tat nicht. Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass ich zumindest einen mahnenden Rüffel bekommen werde. Fair wäre es.

Aber das habe ich tatsächlich bewußt in Kauf genommen. Ich halte es für wichtig, dass Diskussionspartner voneienader wissen, was sie über den jeweils anderen denken und ich denke, dass Luku bildungsresistent, realitätsfern und linenverbelendet ist - und ich habe mir aus den Beiträgen, die er hier abgeliefert hat, das Bild geformt, dass er nicht das nötige geistige Niveau hat, um bestimmte Sachverhalte oder aber auch Schwingungen in ihrer Vollständigkeit zu erfassen. Es steht ihm frei, mich eines besseren zu belehren.

Und ich bin dann Manns genug, mich in aller Form bei ihm zu entschuldigen. Ganz im Ernst!



Stralsund schrieb:


> Die Satzung in der engültigen Fassung liegt ja wohl noch gar nicht vor bzw. existiert noch gar nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der DAV durchaus noch Bedenken bei vielen Punkten haben wird und sich auch nicht überrumpeln lassen wird. Am 5. November wissen wir mehr und es ist ja auch positiv, dass die auch durch die "Anti-Fusions-Homepage" Bedenken zusammen getragen werden.
> Vielleicht bricht der VDSF dann wieder die Verhandlungen ab und das Spiel geht weiter. Eine 100%ige Fusion sehe ich nicht.



Das sehe ich etwas anders (realistisch betrachtet - der verklärte Träumerblick zeigt mir selbstredend etwas anderes): der DAV ist quasi der LAVB. Ohne den LAVB gehts dem DAV ... sagen wir mal ... bescheiden schön. Es wird also quasi gemacht, was der LAVB möchte (naja, nicht so deutlich aber du siehst die Richtung, in die ich will).

Und von wem stammt dieser Entwurf? Richtig!

Pistole auf die Brust ist im Moment die Devise des LAVB. Entweder so, wie wir das wollen oder wir sind raus. Nicht so deutlich freilich aber man kann sich sowas zusammen reimen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann sollen die Herren in Potsdam mal klare Worte dazu sprechen ... aber gerade aus der Fritz-Zubeil-Strasse komt zu dem ganzen Thema gar nichts. Null, nada, njiente!



Stralsund schrieb:


> Von der Kaffeesatzleserei wie "150 Euro pro Angelgewässer des Gewässerfonds in ein paar Jahren" halt ich nichts.



Betrachte mal meinen Beitrag im Lichte des Sarksamus. Denn so ist er gemeint.

Du bekommst einen DAVler nur hinterm Ofen vor, wenn du ihm genau solche Gespenster vor die Nase hälst. Auch wenn die Methode nicht die feine englische Art ist aber sie funktioniert (sehe ich ja an den Reaktionen auf meine Seite - bekäme ich für jedes Telefonat der letzten Wochen 10 Euro, könnte ich mir einen eigenen See kaufen inzwischen).

Aufhänger ist immer "ich hab gehört, dass wir bald zum VDSF gehören und dann der Pool nicht mehr existiert und wir riesen Summen für'ne Jahreskarte zahlen müssen"...

Kein Scherz!


----------



## Hanns Peter (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@Stralsund: Die Homepage heist zwar leider Fusion-nein-danke, wenn Du Dir jedoch die Mühe machst und die Seite aufmerksam liest, wirst Du den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied bemerken. Nachzulesen ist dies aber auch in den Signaturen einiger Boardies


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Den Einwand, die gemeinsame Satzung sei undemokratisch kann ich nicht nachvolziehen. Ich habe sie mir gerade noch einmal durchgelesen und finde zu diesem Punkt keine Auffälligkeit.


----------



## funfish100 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Was ich mir leisten darf oder nicht, hat mitnichten etwas damit zun tun, was für eine Seite ich erstellt habe (die im Übrigen KEINE Anti-Fusions-Seite ist - nur mal dazu!), sondern damit, was mir die Boardletung durchgehen lässt oder nicht. Und wenn die Boardleitung sich dazu entschließt, mich hier zu verwarnen oder gar zu sperren, dann soll sie das tun und ich nehme das in diesem speziellen Fall auch gerne in Kauf.
> 
> *Ich lasse mir nicht die Worte im Munde umdrehen und diese dann als Vorlage für eine erneute Provokation nutzen. *Nicht von dir, nicht von Luku und von keinem anderen.
> 
> Kontroverse Meinungen gerne - auf geistig annehmbarem Niveau auch sogar sehr gerne. Kolja vertritt auch eine Meinung, die ich gerne diskuttiere - aber er lässt auch immer wieder erkennen, dass hinter seinem Geschriebenen ein Mindestmaß an Intelligenz steht.



Ich möchte dir hier sehr gern zustimmen. Ich fühle mich naturlich auch mit einigen Darstellungen von Kolja und Luku auf höheren oder niederen Niveau (Reihenfolge von Bedeutung! Luku, sry  erkläre ich dir später) manchmal einfach nur provuziert.
Hier trägt man nicht konstruktiv zur Sache bei, sondern etabliert sich in Wortgefechten.
Ich habe heute eine Zusammenfassung der Fusionsinhalte mit der Anregung zur *Mitgliederbestimmung* an über 170 Adressen in die Regionen Halle,Leipzig,Dresden,Jena,Berlin,Hamburg,Cottbus etc. mit der Bitte um Verbreitung verschickt.
An Mitglieder und Vereine. Keine Regional - oder Landesverbände. Die haben die Informationen ja schon eine Weile. Die anderen erfahren es ja erst nach den Beschlüssen!
So kann ich bestimmt mehr Wirkung erzielen als meine Energie in Wortgefechten in einen begrenzten Raum zu verschwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Find ich gut, funfish!
Nur wenn man sich rührt in den Verbänden, kann was passieren...

Allerdings (das nehm ich mal in Anspruch für unsere Arbeit hier):
Ohne die Veröffentlichungen und Diskussionen hättest Du wohl von Deinen Funktionären bis heute nicht erfahren, was da eigentlich los ist - und hättest Dich dann auch nie so vorblidlich verhalten können wie geschildert ;-)))


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht woran es bei Dir liegt das Du das was Du liest nicht verstehst. #c
> Ich habe in keinem Satz behauptet das ein Vereinsvorsitzender seine Meinung den Mitgliedern aufzwingen soll. Schon garnicht mit Gewallt!
> ...Junge, Junge Du disqualifizierst Dich mit jedem deiner Beiträge mehr. |kopfkrat





also auch dir nochmal...

kolja hat seine mitglieder über die bestehende fusion informiert.
pflicht nachgekommen.
zu einer weiteren diskussion kam es nicht weil die mitglieder kein interesse an der sache hatten.

nun wird darauf rumgehakt er hätte besser informieren sollen etc.

schwach ganz schwach von euch und dir.
ihr wisst nicht annähernd wie er informiert hat.

ich nehme aber mal an, um einiges sachlicher und realistischer als in diesem forum.

auch zu dir...bezüglich als diskutant disqualifiziert.
scheint ein forumsspruch ohne wert zu sein.  polemik.

ich gestehe aber ein, das ich deinen kommentar auch sehr gut missverstanden haben könnte und er zuspruch für kolja bedeutete statt kritik an die mögliche art und weise wie er informierte.
entstanden aus direkt vorher gegangenen beiträgen.


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@wolkenkrieger @funfish

ok..nochmal..

der gewässerfond ist ländersache. darauf hat der neue bundesverband keinen zugriff drauf.
auch die beiträge für diesen sind länder angelegenheit. damit hat der bundesverband nichts zu tun.
die vereine werden pro mitglied einen verbandsbeitrag für den länderverband zahlen und einen für den bundesverband.

hier ein horrorszenario an die wand zu malen bringt keinem etwas.

mir wird dummheit vorgeworfen wo solche unsachlichen szenarien von euch kommen.
da frag ich mich allen ernstes wer hier dumm ist? panik verbreiten ist auch ein zeichen von dummheit.

die rechtliche geschichte hat euch kolja bereits ausführlich irgendwo in den threads erklärt.


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

zitat"Zitat:
Zitat von Stralsund Beitrag anzeigen
Von der Kaffeesatzleserei wie "150 Euro pro Angelgewässer des Gewässerfonds in ein paar Jahren" halt ich nichts.
Betrachte mal meinen Beitrag im Lichte des Sarksamus. Denn so ist er gemeint."

habe ich nicht als diesen erkannt!

diese befürchtungen wurden schon mal gebracht. 
hatten diese äusserung als wiederholtes rumreiten ..panik mache eingestuft.


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> hier ein horrorszenario an die wand zu malen bringt keinem etwas.



Falsches Wort, nicht Horrorszenario, sondern Worst-Case-Szenario oder auf Deutsch: *G*rößter *A*nzunehmender *U*nfall


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> der gewässerfond ist ländersache. darauf hat der neue bundesverband keinen zugriff drauf.


Nach wie vor einfach falsch.

Laut vorliegendem Satzungsentwurf kann die Hauptversammlung des Bundesverbandes z. B. grundsätzlich beschliessen, dass aus Naturschutzgründen die Zahl der Angler an einem bestimmten Gewässer nach Gewässerfläche begrenzt sein muss, was nicht direkt etwas mit dem Gewässerpool zu tun hätte.

Das müssen dann die Landesverbände laut vorliegendem Satzungsentwurf durchsetzen.

Damit ist dann zwar nicht - damit hast Du recht - der Gewässerpool als solcher in Frage gestelt.

*Aber die eigentliche Funktion eines solchen Pools (viele Gewässer beangeln zu können, ohne für jeden Tümpel extra Bürokratie/Karten zu brauchen) würde damit ausgehebelt.*

Der erste Schritt wäre dann, dass die Pools Karten einführen müssten für jedes einzelne Gewässer - will man die nicht extra bezahlen lassen, z. B. so ne Art Lochkarte.

Wäre dann das gesetzte Limit für ein Gewässer des Pools erreicht, könnte eben kein weiterer Angler mehr an diesem Gewässer angeln gehen.

Im zweiten Schritt könnte man dann (das wird dann wohl von den Landesverbänden selber kommen wegen des erhöhten Verwaltungsaufwandes) dafür einen kleinen Extraobolus einführen. 

*Der nächste logische Schritt wäre dann wegen der Kosten und des Verwaltungsaufwandes die Aufgabe des Gewässerpools..*

Diese Gefahr besteht also ganz zwangsläufig, wenn nicht wie von uns immer wieder gefordert, die Gewässerpools in ihrer jetzigen Form in Satzung oder Zusatzdokumenten geschützt werden.

Wenn das die Mehrheit im VDSF so wollte, wäre es ja auch kein Problem, das so festzuschreiben.

*Sie wollen das aber nicht -  dann einfach drüber nachdenken, warum wohl nicht..*

Und genau das Gleiche gilt für die von uns auch imer wieder geforderte Festschreibung angelpolitischer Grundsätze und Leitlinien (Satzung oder Zusatzdokument (z. B. das von der 12er-Kommission gemeinam erarbeitete Grundsatzpapier, das nachfolgend von Peter Mohnert als DAV-internes Diskussionspapier bezeichnet wurde und nicht als gemeinsame Grundlage)).

Auch das will der VDSF nirgends festschreiben lassen.

Und damit droht eben wie in den mitgliederstarken VDSF-Ländern dann bundesweit Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc., da diese die Mehrheit haben und das über die HV des Bundesverbandes so beschliessen können und sich die Landesverbände dann dran zu halten haben.

Und wäre  das nich so geplant, könnte man das ja einfach in Satzung oder einem Zusatzdokument festschreiben lassen, dass man gegen gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, Setzkescherverbote etc. kämpfen will..

*Wird nicht gemacht - Warum wohl nicht??*


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor einfach falsch.
> 
> Laut vorliegendem Satzungsentwurf kann die Hauptversammlung des Bundesverbandes z. B. grundsätzlich beschliessen, dass aus Naturschutzgründen die Zahl der Angler an einem bestimmten Gewässer nach Gewässerfläche begrenzt sein muss, was nicht direkt etwas mit dem Gewässerpool zu tun hätte.
> 
> ...



sorry thomas, aber das empfinde ich als sehr abwegig.

ob nun für ein gewässer aus naturschutz gründen eine angler begrenzung erhält kann ja nicht der bundesverband entscheiden.
dazu besteht keine rechtsgrundlage.

gewässer eine bundeslandes sind bundesland angelegenheit. glaube kanäle sind ausgenommen sind bundes sache.  und nicht länder sache.

da kann kein verband der landesregierung vorschreiben welches gewässer nun aus naturschutz gründen ...blablabla..
und wenn es da zu gesprächen kommen sollte, ist immer noch der lfv  und auch andere verbände da, die einspruch erheben können.
diese diskussion auf regierungseben kann auch ohne den passus in der satzung entstehen.
und wenn wer aus der gemeinde meint, an dem gewässer wird zuviel geangelt...kann er auch dies dem gemeinderat o.ä. vortragen und die sache begint zu rollen.

wenn morgen ein grüner an einen dieser gewässer einen oder auch mehrere seltene vögel entdeckt, was glaubst du was dann in den behörden los ist?


ich bin der meinung vom bundesverband geht nicht soviel macht aus wie hier geschildert wird.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Bin ich der einzige, dem die wiederholten Verunglimpfungen einer ordentlichen Partei des Dt. Bundestages auffallen?
Auch wenn hier Angler-Politik diskutiert wird, ist das eigentlich nicht Regel-konform, oder? Obendrein ist es auch weder sachlich noch richtig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Lieber luku, wenn das alles so abwegig wäre, könnte man den Schutz der Pools sowie auch die Festlegung gemeinsamer angelpolitischer Punkte und Ziele (die es ja mal gab, 12-Kommission, bis Peter Mohnert/VDSF-Präsidium die einkassiert hatte), einfach festschreiben. 

Tut keinem weh (wenn man das wirklich wollte und nicht doch so etwas (oder sowas ähnliches) wie von mir beschrieben planen würde), und die Sorgen und Ängste vieler Angler wären damit genommen..

Es werden aber weder der Schutz der Gewässerpools in der jetzigen Form noch gemeinsame angelpolitische Ziele festgeschrieben..

Warum nicht??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich gestehe aber ein, das ich deinen kommentar auch sehr gut missverstanden haben könnte.....



Du könntest meine Kommentare nicht nur missverstanden haben, Du hast sie missverstanden.


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, dem die wiederholten Verunglimpfungen einer ordentlichen Partei des Dt. Bundestages auffallen?
> Auch wenn hier Angler-Politik diskutiert wird, ist das eigentlich nicht Regel-konform, oder? Obendrein ist es auch weder sachlich noch richtig...



wieder ein angler der einen anderen anpinkeln muss?
wenn ich von grünen rede ist dies gleichbedeutend mit einem extremen natur/ tierschützer.
egal von welcher partei.


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Du könntest meine Kommentare nicht nur missverstanden haben, Du hast sie missverstanden.



dann bitte ich um verzeihung.


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lieber luku, wenn das alles so abwegig wäre, könnte man den Schutz der Pools sowie auch die Festlegung gemeinsamer angelpolitischer Punkte und Ziele (die es ja mal gab, 12-Kommission, bis Peter Mohnert/VDSF-Präsidium die einkassiert hatte), einfach festschreiben.
> 
> Tut keinem weh (wenn man das wirklich wollte und nicht doch so etwas (oder sowas ähnliches) wie von mir beschrieben planen würde), und die Sorgen und Ängste vieler Angler wären damit genommen..
> 
> ...



da gehen offensichtlich die meinungen auseinander was in eine satzung gehört oder nicht.
dazu sag ich aber auch...ich bin kein jurist.
jedoch schliesse ich mich dort in der ausführung von kolja an.

nicht weil ich was nachplapper, sondern weil ich die satzung als rahmen betrachte und verstehe.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> wieder ein angler der einen anderen anpinkeln muss?
> wenn ich von grünen rede ist dies gleichbedeutend mit einem extremen natur/ tierschützer.
> egal von welcher partei.



Nö, die Problematik hatten wir nur schon oft.
Und ich werde mich nicht von Dir anpinkeln lassen, nur weil ich praktizierender Naturschützer bin.
Dass ich auch Angler bin, ändert daran nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> da gehen offensichtlich die meinungen auseinander was in eine satzung gehört oder nicht.


Deswegen habe ich extra geschrieben, Satzung *ODER Zusatzdokument*.

*Das es ja schon mal gab* (das gemeinsam von der damaligen 12er-Kommission erarbeitete Grundsatzpapier, in dem die wesentlichsten angelpolitischen Punkte drin waren).

Dann wurde ja ohne vorherige Information (weder des DAV noch der VDSF-Angehörigen der 12er- Kommission) die 12er-Kommission von seiten des VDSF aufgelöst.

Und auch das *GEMEINSAM!!* erarbeitete Grundsatzpapier war nun plötzlich nur noch ein "DAV-internes Diskussionspapier"..

*Dass das also problemlos gehen könnte*, wenn man nur wollte, war schon in der Praxis *bewiesen!!*

Und erneut stellt sich mir nun genau deswegen wieder die Frage:
*Warum wollen die das jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr?*

Dass und warum die VDSF-Verbände das nicht wollen, ist mir schon klar.

Warum die DAV-Verbände bei den drohenden bzw. nicht auszuschliessenden Gefahren darauf verzichten, werden diese ihren Anglern erklären müssen.

*Ich persönlich kann diese praktisch bedingungslose Aufgabe des DAV,* auch und gerade der angepolitischen Richtlinien des DAV, *nicht nachvollziehen *- und damit disqualifiziert sich der DAV für mich persönlich genauso wie der VDSF als Interessenvertreter der Angler.


----------



## goeddoek (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was man sich leisten darf, wenn man eine Anti-Fusions Homepage erstellt.
> Lies die mal die Verhaltensregeln im Board durch.
> "Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die:
> a) beleidigend"
> ...




Keine Bange, hier darf sich niemand mehr als andere "leisten" #h

Fehltritte werden strikt nach den Forenregeln geahndet. Deshalb möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch noch mal darum bitten, bei allem Engagement auf beiden Seiten, nicht "den Faden zu verlieren."

Es macht bestimmt keinem der Mods Spaß, hier Warnungen oder Verwarnungen auszusprechen.

Also - am Thema bleiben  :m


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es werden aber weder der Schutz der Gewässerpools in der jetzigen Form noch gemeinsame angelpolitische Ziele festgeschrieben..


 
Wenn folgende Aussage des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsicher Angler e.V. korrekt ist, wird das Thema Gewässerpool durch eine Fusion nicht berührt:
http://www.carp-fishing-group-oberlausitz.de/news_ticker.htm

Zitat:
"These 1: „Der Gewässerfonds wird durch die Fusion gefährdet" 

Diese Behauptung ist absolut haltlos. Der Gewässerfonds ist eine freiwillige Vereinbarung zwischen den  juristisch selbstständigen Landesverbänden. Der DAFV selbst hat keinerlei Berechtigung, den Gewässerfonds abzuändern."


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> der gewässerfond ist ländersache. darauf hat der neue bundesverband keinen zugriff drauf.


Nach wie vor einfach falsch.

Laut vorliegendem Satzungsentwurf kann die Hauptversammlung des Bundesverbandes z. B. grundsätzlich beschliessen, dass aus Naturschutzgründen die Zahl der Angler an einem bestimmten Gewässer nach Gewässerfläche begrenzt sein muss, was nicht direkt etwas mit dem Gewässerpool zu tun hätte.

Das müssen dann die Landesverbände laut vorliegendem Satzungsentwurf durchsetzen.

Damit ist dann zwar nicht - damit hast Du recht - der Gewässerpool als solcher in Frage gestelt.

*Aber die eigentliche Funktion eines solchen Pools (viele Gewässer beangeln zu können, ohne für jeden Tümpel extra Bürokratie/Karten zu brauchen) würde damit ausgehebelt.*

Der erste Schritt wäre dann, dass die Pools Karten einführen müssten für jedes einzelne Gewässer - will man die nicht extra bezahlen lassen, z. B. so ne Art Lochkarte.

Wäre dann das gesetzte Limit für ein Gewässer des Pools erreicht, könnte eben kein weiterer Angler mehr an diesem Gewässer angeln gehen.

Im zweiten Schritt könnte man dann (das wird dann wohl von den Landesverbänden selber kommen wegen des erhöhten Verwaltungsaufwandes) dafür einen kleinen Extraobolus einführen. 

*Der nächste logische Schritt wäre dann wegen der Kosten und des Verwaltungsaufwandes die Aufgabe des Gewässerpools..*

Diese Gefahr besteht also ganz zwangsläufig, wenn nicht wie von uns immer wieder gefordert, die Gewässerpools in ihrer jetzigen Form in Satzung oder Zusatzdokumenten geschützt werden.

Wenn das die Mehrheit im VDSF so wollte, wäre es ja auch kein Problem, das so festzuschreiben.

*Sie wollen das aber nicht -  dann einfach drüber nachdenken, warum wohl nicht..*

Und genau das Gleiche gilt für die von uns auch imer wieder geforderte Festschreibung angelpolitischer Grundsätze und Leitlinien (Satzung oder Zusatzdokument (z. B. das von der 12er-Kommission gemeinam erarbeitete Grundsatzpapier, das nachfolgend von Peter Mohnert als DAV-internes Diskussionspapier bezeichnet wurde und nicht als gemeinsame Grundlage)).

Auch das will der VDSF nirgends festschreiben lassen.

Und damit droht eben wie in den mitgliederstarken VDSF-Ländern dann bundesweit Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc., da diese die Mehrheit haben und das über die HV des Bundesverbandes so beschliessen können und sich die Landesverbände dann dran zu halten haben.

Und wäre  das nich so geplant, könnte man das ja einfach in Satzung oder einem Zusatzdokument festschreiben lassen, dass man gegen gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, Setzkescherverbote etc. kämpfen will..

*Wird nicht gemacht - Warum wohl nicht??*


----------



## Kxxxxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor einfach falsch.
> 
> Laut vorliegendem Satzungsentwurf kann die Hauptversammlung des Bundesverbandes z. B. grundsätzlich beschliessen, dass aus Naturschutzgründen die Zahl der Angler an einem bestimmten Gewässer nach Gewässerfläche begrenzt sein muss, was nicht direkt etwas mit dem Gewässerpool zu tun hätte.
> 
> ...



Es ist schon drollig, wie Thomas hier versucht mit seinen Halbwahrheiten Stimmung zu machen. Ich kann nur hoffen und fordere dazu auf, sich die Quellen, auf die sich Thomas hier beruft selber genau zu lesen und sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen. 

_Kann der Bundesverband direkt auf den Gewässerfond Einfluss nehmen?_ – *Klares nein!* Dies deutet auch Thomas in seinem Beitrag an, versuch dann im Folgenden aber einen anderen Eindruck zu erwecken. Halbwahrheit halt!

_Kann der Bundesverband indirekt auf den Gewässerfond Einfluss nehmen?_ –* Klares ja*, denn es gibt eine Umsetzungspflicht der Landesverbände bezüglich Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung des Bundesverbandes (Präsidiumsbeschluss reicht hier nicht!). Nur am Rande der DAV hat jetzt auch die Möglichkeit der indirekten Einflussnahme, weil er eine nahezu inhaltsgleiche Regelung in seiner Satzung stehen hat. Dies haben meines Wissens alle Dachverbände von Interessengruppen. Anders ist eine sinnvolle Arbeit eines Bundesverbandes nicht möglich, egal, ob es sich um Angler, Kanuten oder Radfahrer handelt.

_Was bedeutet das nun in der Praxis?_ – Gem. Satzung besteht die Hauptversammlung des Bundesverbandes aus Delegierten der Spezialverbänden und der Landesverbänden. Mit anderen Worten, die Delegierten der Landes- und Spezialverbänden können bestimmen, was ihre Landes- und Spezialverbände umsetzen sollen. Oh, wie beängstigend.  Nehmen wir mal an, die bösen Wessiverbände wollen den Gewässerfond auflösen, weil ja grundsätzlich alle Wessiangler etwas dagegen haben, günstig angeln zu können.  Da die Wessis vermutlich die Mehrheit in der Hauptversammlung stellen kommt es zu diesem Super-Gau! 

_Ist jetzt der Landesverband, der das Fischereirecht über seine Gewässer ausübt schutzlos den bösen Wessiverbänden ausgeliefert?_ – *Nein!- Natürlich nicht.* Der Landesverband, der sich in seine Gewässer nicht hineinreden lassen will kann z.B. aus dem Verband austreten. Einfaches Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Damit wäre das Thema erledigt. Der Landesverband kann aber auch die Fischereirechte der Gewässer auf einen neuen Verein übertragen. Es wird also ein Verein gegründet, der die Gewässer verwaltet und selber nicht Mitglied des Bundesverbandes ist. Und schwupps! – Schon reicht der böse Wessiarm nicht mehr in die Gewässer des Ostens hinein. Richtig ist natürlich, dass es hierfür erforderlich ist, dass der LV sich nicht reinreden lassen will. Wenn er sich aber reinreden lassen will, kann man den Schwarzen Peter schwerlich dem Bundesverband anlasten. Denn dann passiert ja nur, was der LV selber will.

*Ergo:* Unter dem Strich ändert sich Satzungsmäßig nichts. Der DAV kann jetzt mittelbar Einfluss auf den Gewässerfond nehmen und der Gemeinsame Verband kann das auch. 

Jetzt kommt vermutlich: Ja, aber der DAV würde nie, nie, nie im Leben den Gewässerfond auflösen. Schön - daran kann man glauben, wissen kann man es aber nicht, weder beim DAV, noch beim gemeinsamen Verband. Politische Meinungen können sich ändern und Kräfteverhältnisse können sich verschieben.

Übrigens die Landesregierung, kann noch viel stärker in den Gewässerfond eingreifen, als es der Bundesverband tun könnte. Landesregierungen könnten nämlich das Fischereirecht so ändern, dass es keinen Gewässerfond mehr gibt. Auch die Bundesregierung kann durch Gesetze Einfluss auf den Gewässerfond nehmen, die EU kann es usw. Also soviel mal zu dem Problem mittelbarer Einflussnahme. 

Es gibt aber ein super Mittel dagegen. Nämlich, wie wir hier im Rheinland sagen: 

*Arsch huh, Zäng ussenander! *

_Für Nicht- Rheinländer: Man erhebe sein gepflegtes Hinterteil aus dem bequemen Polstersessel und verleihe seiner Meinung eine wohlfeile Stimme_

Wenn ihr was ändern wollt, geht in die Vorstände eurer Vereine, werden Delegierte und tut aktiv etwas für eure Interessen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut vorliegendem Satzungsentwurf kann die Hauptversammlung des Bundesverbandes z. B. grundsätzlich beschliessen, dass aus Naturschutzgründen die Zahl der Angler an einem bestimmten Gewässer nach Gewässerfläche begrenzt sein muss, was nicht direkt etwas mit dem Gewässerpool zu tun hätte.


 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dieses Problem daher rührt, dass die heute im DAV organisierten Landesverbände ein Interesse daran haben, auch mit den heute im VDSF organiserten Verbänden Pools zu bilden. Das wird aber sicher nur funktionieren, wenn die Anzahl der Angler an einem Gewässer limitiert werden kann. 

Zumindest in Bayern ist der Zugang zu allen Gewässern limitiert, was sich für den Fischbestand als durchaus sinnvoll erwiesen hat. Das wird auch von den Anglern voll mitgetragen. 

Ist natürlich persönlich manchmal schade, wenn für bestimmte Gewässer Ende August das Limit der auszugebenden Tageskarten erreicht ist, andererseits freuen sich alle über gesunde Bestände.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich verweise mal im Lichte der wieder aufkommenden Pooldiskusion auf folgenden Umstand:

"Pool" meint grundsätzlich zwei unterschiedliche Dinge, die auch unterschiedlich juristisch zu handhaben sind.

"Pool" im Sinne der "Beruhigungspillen" von Seiten der LAVs meint, die vertragliche Situation zwischen den LVs, die regelt, dass die jeweiligen Mitglieder verbilligt an den Gewässern der Vertragspartner nageln dürfen. Hier hat der BV weder direkt, noch indirekt einen Einfluss. Die LVs sind frei in ihrer Vertragsgestaltung.

"Pool" im Sinne der Anglerschaft meint aber den Gewsserbestand innerhalb eines Landesverbandes, dessen Beitrag zur Beangelung im Rahmen des Jahresbeitrages des einzelnen Mitglieds abgeleistet ist (wohingegen für den "globalen" Pool eine zusätzliche Erlaubniskarte zu lösen ist).

Und auf diesen Pool hat der BV durchaus ein Durchgriffsrecht - nämlich genau so, wie Thomas das oben ausgeführt hat.

UND: werden kontingentbezogene Erlaubnisscheine für den "lokalen" Pool ausgegeben, ist dieser defacto zerschlagen. Der Pool definiert sich nämlich darüber, dass mit einer einzigen Erlaubniskarte der gesamte Gewässerbestand des LV ganzjährig befischt werden kann.

An den länderübergreifenden Regelungen ändert das freilich gar nichts (womit die offiziellen Statements durchaus richtig sind - obschon sie eben nur die halbe Wahrheit beleuchten!) - wenn in Brandenburg die Kontingente ausgeschöpft sind, kann ich ja immer noch gucken, ob ich in Sachsen noch was abbekomme |sagnix

Ich habs an anderer Stelle schonmal angesprochen: wir sollten uns bei bestimmten Begrifflichkeiten einig darüber sein, was sie im einzelnen genau meinen. Ansonsten laufen wir gefahr, gehörig aneinander vorbei zu reden. Und genau DAS ist bei den Pools nämlich der Fall!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ich habs an anderer Stelle schonmal angesprochen: wir sollten uns bei bestimmten Begrifflichkeiten einig darüber sein, was sie im einzelnen genau meinen. Ansonsten laufen wir gefahr, gehörig aneinander vorbei zu reden


Nur dann, wenn man Funktionären und Verbänden unbedingt glauben will - der Rest und die normalem Angler verstehen, was gemeint ist..


----------



## funfish100 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es ist schon drollig, wie Thomas hier versucht mit seinen Halbwahrheiten Stimmung zu machen. Ich kann nur hoffen und fordere dazu auf, sich die Quellen, auf die sich Thomas hier beruft selber genau zu lesen und sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.
> 
> *Thomas, der in aufwendiger Recherche **
> hier den Stein erst mal zum Rollen gebracht hat, als drollig zu betiteln, zeugt von grenzenloser Anmaßung und Überheblichkeit*
> ...



*Rate mal was ich bin??*
*Je mehr ich von dir lese umso stärker wächst meine Unlust mit Dir in einen Verband zu sein. Vielleicht gibt es da noch mehr von dieser Sorte. Grausam!*


----------



## Kxxxxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> *Rate mal was ich bin??*
> *Je mehr ich von dir lese umso stärker wächst meine Unlust mit Dir in einen Verband zu sein. Vielleicht gibt es da noch mehr von dieser Sorte. Grausam!*


Keine Angst. Ich habe nicht vor nach Sachsen zu ziehen und das müsste ich ja, damit wir in einem gemeinsamen Verband sind. Wenn du in einem Vorstand tätig bist, finde ich das unabhängig von unseren unterschiedlichen Positionen gut.


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

warum sollte der BV interesse an eure gewässer haben?
er hat ja jetzt nicht mal ein eigenes gewässer. (meines wissens)

aber selbst wenn, selbst eure landesregierung oder stadt oder gemeinde kann euch die gewässer nehmen bzw. das angeln einschränken.
oder noch einfacher: die pachtverträge werden mit den lfv nicht verlängert, statt dessen übernimmt der BV. vorausgesetzt es sind keine privatgewässer der lfv´s.

um euch da ..."in die suppe zu spucken" bedarf es nicht den BV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> warum sollte der BV interesse an eure gewässer haben?


Hat er nicht - da gehts schlicht darum, dass der VDSF der Verband der Gewässerbewirtschafter ist, der DAV aus der Geschichte heraus mehr der Verband der Angler.

Und daher waren dem VDSF schon immer die Pools ein Dorn im Auge, da dies die eigene Zuständigkeit aushöhlte..

Und daher wird er versuchen, die Pools zu zerschlagen. 

Wenn das nicht vorher durch festschreiben verhindert wird - und auch wenn der VDSF nach einer Übernahme DAFV heissen sollte..

Wie der VDSF da handelt und mit welchen Mitteln, ist ja in zwischen schon genug Leuten bekannt - und die DAVler werdens noch merken, wenn sie sich bedingungslos übernehmen lassen..


----------



## funfish100 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Keine Angst. Ich habe nicht vor nach Sachsen zu ziehen und das *müsste* ich ja, damit wir in einem gemeinsamen Verband sind. Wenn du in einem Vorstand tätig bist, finde ich das unabhängig von unseren unterschiedlichen Positionen gut.



*Du bezichtigst Thomas Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten??
Denn denk mal drüber nach was du so schreibst!*


  DAFV (neuer Satzungsentwurf)
  1. Der DAFV ist der Spitzenverband der auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände.
  2. Zweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbunden Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen *Angelfischerei.*


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat er nicht - da gehts schlicht darum, dass der VDSF der Verband der Gewässerbewirtschafter ist, der DAV aus der Geschichte heraus mehr der Verband der Angler.
> 
> Und daher waren dem VDSF schon immer die Pools ein Dorn im Auge, da dies die eigene Zuständigkeit aushöhlte..
> 
> ...



wieso höhlt das die zuständigkeit aus?

sorry...das ich das net versteh.

aber hier in nrw sind die gewässer in der hand der lfv. nichts vdsf.
und dies ist schon so lange wie ich denken kann.
und wenn sich die lfv in nrw nun zusammen tun mit ihren gewässern, also einen gewässerfond bilden. was juckt dies den BV?

wenn ich deine these mal weiter spinne.....müsste der BV nun auch interesse an den gewässern in nrw etc. haben.


----------



## Kxxxxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und daher wird er versuchen, die Pools zu zerschlagen.
> 
> Wenn das nicht vorher durch festschreiben verhindert wird - und auch wenn der VDSF nach einer Übernahme DAFV heissen sollte..
> 
> Wie der VDSF da handelt und mit welchen Mitteln, ist ja in zwischen schon genug Leuten bekannt - und die DAVler werdens noch merken, wenn sie sich bedingungslos übernehmen lassen..


Was für ein Humbug, was für eine Hetze. Natürlich kann Thomas diese Behauptung nicht belegen. Aber warum auch?


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> *Du bezichtigst Thomas Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten??
> Denn denk mal drüber nach was du so schreibst!*
> 
> 
> ...



ich möchte dich daran erinnern, das kolja von der juristischen seite her argumentiert.
und da ist es dann in der tat so, das euch oder auch uns,  stadt, gemeinde etc.  eher in die suppe spucken können als der BV.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Luku, es geht doch nicht um das "was wäre wenn", sondern um das "wenn das sowieso nicht gewollt ist, warum dann nicht gleich festschreiben" ... verstehst?

Gib mir mal einen stichhaltigen Grund dafür, warum ein solches Begehren nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden sollte.

Wenn ich nie vorhabe, Kinder in die Welt zu setzen, kann ich mich doch ruhigen Gewissens kastrieren lassen. Spiele ich aber mit dem Gedanken, ich könnte doch mal auf die Idee kommen ... nutze ich Kondome, halte mir den Weg aber grundsätzlich frei.

Ob ich dann später mal oder nicht ... ist doch erstmal nebensächlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wie gesagt.
Träumt weiter dass der VDSF oder der DAFV Gutes für Angler wollen - jammert aber nachher nicht, wenns doch anders kam - wie schon in den 80/90ern (es wird sich nix ändern, für Angler belibt alles gleich, wir (VDSF) kümmern uns drum - nachfolgend kamen dann die ganzen Verbote und Einschränkungen MIT Unterstützung durch den VDSF..)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Gib mir mal einen stichhaltigen Grund dafür, warum ein solches Begehren nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden sollte.


Eben - ausser sie haben doch irgendwas vor, dann kann man das natürlich nicht ausschliessen.......


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Thomas,

was steckte eigentlich hinter der Einschränkungswut des VDFS?
Was passiert ist, weiss ich auch noch.
Ich mache nur gerade Gedanken um die damaligen Intentionen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Was für ein Humbug, was für eine Hetze. Natürlich kann Thomas diese Behauptung nicht belegen. Aber warum auch?


 
In diesem Punkt hat Thomas aus meiner (bayerischen) Perspektive völlig Recht. Hier haben auch in der Angelei oft die Gewässerbewirtschafter das Sagen und diese starke Gruppe wird meiner Meinung nach schon versuchen, die Geschicke dieses neuen Verbandes in eine bestimmte Richtung zu steuern.

Ich persönlich finde das nicht schlecht, denn gerade die enge Zusammenarbeit mit den Gewässerbewirtschaftern ermöglicht uns den Aufbau fischreicher und somit anglerisch interessanter Gewässer. Das geschieht dann allerdings auf Vereinsebene und widerspricht natürlich dem Konzept der Gewässerpools.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> was steckte eigentlich hinter der Einschränkungswut des VDFS?



Wenn ich da schreiben würde, was ich selber da glaube, hagelts noch mehr Anzeigen wie hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Luku, es geht doch nicht um das "was wäre wenn", sondern um das "wenn das sowieso nicht gewollt ist, warum dann nicht gleich festschreiben" ... verstehst?
> 
> Gib mir mal einen stichhaltigen Grund dafür, warum ein solches Begehren nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden sollte.
> 
> ...




ich hab schon verstanden. aber ich bin dafür solche dinge so einfach wie möglich zuhalten.

warum sollte ich etwas ausschliessen was juristisch erstmal überhaupt nicht  oder nur unter bestimmten bedingungen funktioniert?

dann müsste auch in der satzung stehn: der BV darf das angeln nicht verbieten.

wen er das doch eh nicht darf, kann er es ja in die satzung mit aufnehmen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> wen er das doch eh nicht darf, kann er es ja in die satzung mit aufnehmen.



Richtig, mein Bester! Absolut richtig! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> warum sollte ich etwas ausschliessen was juristisch erstmal überhaupt nicht oder nur unter bestimmten bedingungen funktioniert?


Weil der VDSF über Jahrzehnte in der Praxis bewiesen hat, dass er immer mehr gesetzliche Einschränkungen vorantreibt und in verschiedenen Landesverbänden sowie dem Bundesverband das heute noch aktiv macht.



> dann müsste auch in der satzung stehn: der BV darf das angeln nicht verbieten.


Nicht unbedingt in der Satzung, aber in einem Zusatzdokument wäre das angesichts der Geschichte des VDSF tatsächlich sinnvoll...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> was steckte eigentlich hinter der Einschränkungswut des VDFS?
> Was passiert ist, weiss ich auch noch.
> ...


 
Falls sich die Frage auf die Einschränkung der Beangelung von Gewässern bezieht: Hier setzt der VDSF nur durch, was der Gesetzgeber in Bezug auf Umwelt- und Naturschutz festschreibt. Auch der DAV müsste den Zugriff auf seine Gewässer einschränken, wenn dies z.B. aufgrund des rapiden Absinkens des Fischbestandes notwendig wäre. Anderenfalls würde er gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.

Wie schon geschrieben: In den Vereinen, die ich kenne, würde die Mehrheit der Angler ihren Vorstand vor die Tür setzen, wenn dieser keine Reglementierung durchsetzen würde. Die Zahl der Jahreskarten wird pro Gewsser begrenzt, zusätzlich die Anzahl der Angeltage und der zulässigen Entnahme pro Fischart. Nur so erreicht man Nachhaltigkeit.

Ich nehme mal bei den DAV-Gewässern die Neiße als Beispiel. Hervorragendes Gewässer, nur leider Null bewirtschaftet. Ergebnis: Schlechter Fischbestand, keine Nachhaltigkeit, kein Plan. Auf sowas kann ich hier verzichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ wolkenkrieger:
Hatten wir wohl den gleichen Gedanken ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Falls sich die Frage auf die Einschränkung der Beangelung von Gewässern bezieht: Hier setzt der VDSF nur durch, was der Gesetzgeber in Bezug auf Umwelt- und Naturschutz festschreibt.


Falsch, der VDSF und seine Landesverbände kämpfen aktiv gegen gesetzliche Erleichterungen - auch heute noch.

Die Regierung in B-W wollte das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus abschaffen - die VDSF-Landesverbände kämpfen bis heute gegen die Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes, obwohl das jeder Verein, der das will in seinen Gewässern trotzdem haben will, auch ohne Gesetz verbieten könnte...

*DAS IST AKTUELLE VDSF-POLITIK!!*

Und genau diese Landesverbände haben zusammen mit Bayern - deren Präsident das dortige tierschutz- und vermutlich auch verfassungswidrige Abknüppelgebot unterstützt - nachher in einem Bundesverband die Mehrheit..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil der VDSF über Jahrzehnte in der Praxis bewiesen hat, dass er immer mehr gesetzliche Einschränkungen vorantreibt und in verschiedenen Landesverbänden sowie dem Bundesverband das heute noch aktiv macht.


 
Und soll ich Dir was sagen: Der tut das bzgl. der Gewässernutzung mit Unterstützung der Mehrzahl der darin organisierten Angler.

Vergleiche ganz einfach mal den Angeldruck auf die Gewässer in Bayern mit denen in Mecklemburg-Vorpommern. Da gibt es einen gewissen Unterschied. 

Wieviel Jungangler machen in diesem Jahr in Sachsen-Anhalt ihren Schein? In Bayern 12.000 ! 

Reglementierung ist im Sinne der Angler, sonst sind unsere Gewässer bald unattraktiv. 

Das macht übrigens jede Jagdgesellschaft ähnlich ...


----------



## Luku (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Richtig, mein Bester! Absolut richtig! #h



na, wenn dann bitte auch den darüber liegenden satz.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Regierung in B-W wollte das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus abschaffen - die VDSF-Landesverbände kämpfen bis heute gegen die Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes, obwohl das jeder Verein, der das will in seinen Gewässern trotzdem haben will, auch ohne Gesetz verbieten könnte...


 
Na dann schau mal nach Bayern. Hier hat nicht zuletzt der VDSF mit dafür gesorgt, dass das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben wurde. Das ist in B-W wohl eher ein Problem auf Landesebene und hat nix mit dem VDSF zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Die Frage ist immer wie und für wen Gewässer attraktiv gemacht werden - für Angler oder Bewirtschafter....

Gerade in Bayern sind ja nicht umsonst viele Vereine nicht in einem Verband organisiert..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Das ist in B-W wohl eher ein Problem auf Landesebene und hat nix mit dem VDSF zu tun.


Nein, das ist ein typisches VDSF-Problem - das sich in den Ländern nur unterschiedlich äußert.

Nämlich Angler bevormunden wollen.

Das Schlimme:
Der DAV macht inzwischen genau das Gleiche und ist kein bisschen mehr besser (damit es nicht heisst, wir kloppen nur den VDSF!)


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer wie und für wen Gewässer attraktiv gemacht werden - für Angler oder Bewirtschafter....
> 
> Gerade in Bayern sind ja nicht umsonst viele Vereine nicht in einem Verband organisiert..


 
Ich glaube, Du verstehst das Gesamtkonzept nicht ganz.
Wenn ein Verein 200 Mitglieder hat und 150 € Jahresbeitrag kassiert, dann hat er 30.000 € Einnahmen. Wie schafft es dieser Verein mit diesem Geld, ein Vereinshaus zu betreiben sowie 2 Flussabschnitte und ca. 20 ha Teich-/Seefläche als Angelgewässer regelmäßig mit Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Schleie und Aal zu ergänzen?

Indem er Einnahmen aus der Fischzucht generiert bzw. seine Fische selbst heranzieht!! Die guten Vereine sind gleichzeitig Bewirtschafter!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade in Bayern sind ja nicht umsonst viele Vereine nicht in einem Verband organisiert..


 
Die attraktiven Vereine sind immer im Verband organisiert, da die Mitglieder sonst keinen Zutritt zu Verbandsgewässern erhalten.
Beispiel Mittelfranken: Nur Mitglieder von im Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband organisierten Vereinen erhalten Zugang zu RMD-Kanal, Fränkischer Seenplatte etc., sprich den Gewässern des Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverbandes. Für andere in Mittelfranken lebende Angler gibt's auch keine Tageskarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht - nichts Neues....

Und da träumen die DAVler davon, dass die Pools unberührt bleiben ;-))



> Die attraktiven Vereine sind immer im Verband organisiert


Kommt wohl auf die Definition von attraktiv an (und für wen, Angler oder Funktionäre)  - ich kenn genügend für mich attraktive Vereine in Bayern  (hallo Franz), die ganz bewusst nicht organisiert sind.

Davon ab:
Es ist für mich nicht verwerflich, wenn ein Gewässerbewirtschafter Regeln für seine Gewässer nd Angler aufstellt.

Verwerflich ist es für mich, wenn dann Verbände versuchen, allen Anglern ihre Sichtweise, und das möglichst noch gesetzlich aufzudrücken (Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wertungsangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot).

Und genau dafür steht nun mal der VDSF (und immer mehr auch der DAV).

Aber danke für diese interne Darstellung der VDSF-Sichtweise, das dürfte dann doch einigen DAVlern zu denken geben, die immer noch meinen, es würde für sie was Gutes bei der Übernahme in den VDSF rauskommen...


----------



## Kxxxxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> *Du bezichtigst Thomas Halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten??
> Denn denk mal drüber nach was du so schreibst!*
> 
> 
> ...


Denn lese mal weiter, dort, wo steht, wer Mitglied ist. Und bevor du wieder über Formulierungen stolperst. 

Mitglied des Verbandes sind die Landesverbände und Spezialverbände. Beides bin ich nicht und bist du nicht. Wir können nämlich bestenfalls nur direktes Mitglied eines Landesverbandes sein. Wenn wir über einen Angelverein an den Landesverband gebunden sind, sind wir sogar nur mittelbares Mitglied des Landesverbandes. Wenn du dir dann noch die Mühe machst, die ganze Satzung zu lesen, wird dir auffallen, dass mittelbare Mitglieder weder Rechte, noch Pflichten haben. Rechte und Pflichten haben nämlich nur ordentliche Mitglieder, Ehrenmitglieder und fördernde Mitglieder. Und weil viele von den Gegnern der Fusion dies nicht verstehen, werden unbegründete Ängste geschürt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht - nichts Neues....
> 
> Und da träumen die DAVler davon, dass die Pools unberührt bleiben ;-))


 
Das Problem ist doch unabhängig davon, ob ein Gewässer vom VDSF oder vom DAV betrieben wird. Der Eigentümer kann nach Ablauf der Pacht den Stecker ziehen und das Gewässer anderweitig vergeben (oder gar nicht mehr).

Beispiel Fränkische Seenplatte: Hier läuft demnächst der Pachtvertrag mit dem Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband aus. Angeblich ist derzeit völlig offen, ob der Pachtvertrag verlängert wird. Da spielen Landkreis, Interessenverbände und weiß der Teufel wer noch mit.

Das Gleiche kann Euch morgen mit einem DAV-genutzten Gewässer passieren und schon ist das Gewässer raus aus dem Pool ...

Und nochwas zum Thema Nachtangeln: Ich habe mich letztens für eine Angeltour im Lausitzer Seenland interessiert. Wird meines Wissens nach von DAV bewirtschaftet und was musste ich lesen: Nachtangeln verboten, und zwar an ALLEN SEEN.
Hier ein Beispiel: http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angel_praxis/angelgewaesser/baerwalder_see

Ja wie nun? Ich denke, der VDSF ist am Nachangelverbot schuld ???


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Kolja,

es geht nicht darum, unbegründete Ängste zu schüren.
Ich kenne Ost und West, DAV und VDSF, fisch(t)e hier wie dort.
DAV ist wesentlich liberaler.
Darum geht es.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Und weil viele von den Gegnern der Fusion dies nicht verstehen, werden unbegründete Ängste geschürt


Wier man aus jahrzehntelanger VDSF-Tätigkeiten sieht, sind diese Ängste mehr als begründet.

Und wenn die Funktionäre und Verbände den Anglern diese Ängste nehmen wollten, gäbe es dazu einen einfachen Weg, der niemanden wehtut (ausser die Ängste wären doch begründet):

> Festschreiben der Gewässerpools in der heutigen Ausgestaltung
> Festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und Grundlinien (gabs ja schon mal, hier zum nachlesen, gemeinsam von VDSF und DAV im Februar 2010: http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf )

Da stand zum Beispiel der Schutz der Gewässerfonds ausdrücklich drin, genauso wie dass es dem Angler überlassen bleiben muss, ob er Fische zurücketzt oder nicht.

Das war nach der Sitzung der 12er-Kommission mit den geschäftsführenden Präsidien von DAV und VDSF im Februar 2010..

*SO WEIT WAREN DIE SCHON MAL!!*

Und warum ist heute davon keine Rede mehr?

Festschreiben lassen oder sich nicht wundern, wenns noch schlimmer als befürchtet kommt.........


----------



## Kxxxxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kolja,
> 
> es geht nicht darum, unbegründete Ängste zu schüren.
> Ich kenne Ost und West, DAV und VDSF, fisch(t)e hier wie dort.
> ...


DAV & VDSF sind mir weitestgehend Latte. Wichtig ist mir ein guter Landesverband, der mich in der Vereinsarbeit unterstützt und mir keine Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft. Was die Bundesverbände machen schlägt nicht auf unseren Verein durch und schon gar nicht auf den einzelnen Angler. (Dies gilt aber so nur für die alten Bundesländer) Ob der Bundesverband auf die Landesverbände und indirekt auf die Landesverbände durchschlägt, liegt schlicht und ergreifend an den Landesverbänden. 

Das gute ist, dass die Vereine und direkte Mitglieder der Landesverbände auf die jeweilige Politik des Landesverbandes gut Einfluss nehmen können. Dafür muss man sich aber als Delegierter in die Belange des LV einmischen oder besser, sich wählen lassen. Delegierter des Vereins zu werden ist gar nicht so schwierig, will nach meiner Erfahrung kaum einer machen. So ein Amt kann man ganz schnell bekommen. Leider ist es aber in fast allen Vereinen so, dass diejenigen im Vorstand sind, die nicht rechtzeitig in Deckung gegangen waren. Dazukommen dann noch ein paar Selbstdarsteller, die so ein Posten für ihr Ego brauchen. Unter den Delegierten ist dann nicht selten der Anteil der Selbstdarsteller noch einmal höher als in den Vereinsvorständen und so kommt es dann gerne schon mal zu seltsamen Entscheidungen auf Ebene des Landesverbandes. Das beste Beispiel dafür waren die Grünen in ihren ersten Jahren. Die "vernünftigen" Leute aus den Ortsvereinen waren in den Stadt- und Gemeinderäten gebunden und zu den Delegiertenversammlungen gingen die strickenden Sandalenträger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> . Leider ist es aber in fast allen Vereinen so, dass die im Vorstand sind, die nicht rechtzeitig in Deckung gegangen sind. Dazukommen dann noch ein paar Selbstdarsteller, die so ein Posten für ihr Ego brauchen. Unter den Delegierten ist dann nicht selten der Anteil der Selbstdarsteller noch einmal höher als in den Vereinsvorständen und so kommt es dann gerne schon mal zu seltsamen Entscheidungen auf ebene des Landesverbandes.


Nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen treffend beschrieben....


----------



## Badra (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Kennt ihr das noch da war "Mister M" noch friedlich.


----------



## Badra (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zu den Delegierten und Vorständen, 
ich kann da nur für mich sprechen wo ich doch selbst vorsitzender bin, Ja ich habe auch große Klappe gehabt und habe es verabsäumt rechtzeitig in Deckung zu gehen und ja ich fühle mich wohl wenn ich was für unsere Mitglieder erreiche.

es war u. a. mein Verein der immer wieder den "friedfischschei" gefordert hat und in unserem Kreisanglerverein fanden wir gesinnungsgenossen, die letzlich dafür sorgten das der Landesanglerverband diesen Vorschlag, wenn auch widerwillig, das in das LFischG reinschreiben ließ. 
Hintergrund sind teilweise mitangelnde Familienangehörige und die große schar der Friedfischangler die mit dem 18 Lebensjahr plötzlich über keine "Sachkunde" mehr verfügen.(unser LAV präsident steht heute noch auf dem standpunkt das das die Mitglieder eigenlich nicht wollen)

Natürlich brauchts dazu auch Selbstdarstellung besser Selbstbewusstsein soweit es dem Verein dient. Ja und ich bin stolz drauf. Nenaturierung unseres Altarmes. Naturlehrpfad, demnächst Behindertenangelplatz,  alles Erfolge unseres Vereins.

Gleichwohl habt ihr recht wenn es darum geht engagierte Leute zu finden., die den Mut haben nicht nur unter der Hand Verbesserungen zu fordern.
Es ist unsere Aufgabe diese zu motivieren mitzumachen, das ist das ziel und nicht die paar die es tun auch noch in ein unrechtes Licht zu setzen.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> DAV & VDSF sind mir weitestgehend Latte. Wichtig ist mir ein guter Landesverband, der mich in der Vereinsarbeit unterstützt und mir keine Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft. Was die Bundesverbände machen schlägt nicht auf unseren Verein durch und schon gar nicht auf den einzelnen Angler. (*Dies gilt aber so nur für die alten Bundesländer*)



|kopfkrat
Wie begründest du diese Einschätzung?
Hast du darüber Kenntnisse auf welcher diese, ich nenne es Behauptung, beruht?

Im übrigen scheint mir dein Wissen über die Strukturen und Verflechtungen, inkl. Gewässerfonds im DAV, doch eher dürftig zu sein, welches deine oftmals auf Fakten beruhenden Einschätzungen und Kommentare den DAV betreffend auf sehr tönerne Füße stellt.

Grüße von Vorstand zu Vorstand |wavey:
René


----------



## Tedi (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Also Thomas 9904 ich lese nun schon seit Längerem diese Außeinandersetzungen, Befürchtungen und Sorgen. Ich persönlich muss dazu sagen, dass Du mir ganz aus der Seele sprichst und (wie gesagt meiner Meinung nach) die objektivste und logischste Ansicht vertrittst.
Es ist natürlich schon ein enormes Privileg, nicht viel rumzuüberlegen, wo man angeln gehen will, und wie lange. Obwohl in letzter Zeit auch hier schon Einschränkungen greifen.
Gerade in Brandenburg ergibt sich anhand der Gewässer eine ganz andere Situation wie in Bayern, wo die Bestandsstabilität viel sensibler ist als hier. Aber gerade deshalb bin auch ich auf Deiner Seite. Beschneidungen und Durchsetzungen der Interessen sind mit Sicherheit vorprogrammiert. Eine Fusion bringt auch immer Veränderung mit sich. Und das nicht immer und auf jedem Gebiet zum Vorteil. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit muss man ein Aspekt hinzuziehen: Die Gier nach Geld 
Auch wenn es hier um eines der schönsten Hobbys geht, die es gibt! Überall versteckt sich auch Lobbyimus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Für mich ist halt die Frage, warum der DAV jetzt da so bedingungslos einknickt, obwohl die ZUSAMMEN mit dem VDSF schon mal viel weiter waren.

Und wenn die Funktionäre und Verbände den Anglern diese Ängste nehmen wollten, gäbe es dazu einen einfachen Weg, der niemanden wehtut (ausser die Ängste wären doch begründet):

> Festschreiben der Gewässerpools in der heutigen Ausgestaltung
> Festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und Grundlinien (gabs ja schon mal, hier zum nachlesen, gemeinsam von VDSF und DAV im Februar 2010: http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf )

Da stand zum Beispiel der Schutz der Gewässerfonds ausdrücklich drin, genauso wie dass es dem Angler überlassen bleiben muss, ob er Fische zurücketzt oder nicht.

Das war nach der Sitzung der 12er-Kommission mit den geschäftsführenden Präsidien von DAV und VDSF im Februar 2010..

*SO WEIT WAREN DIE SCHON MAL!!*

Und warum ist heute davon keine Rede mehr?

Festschreiben lassen oder sich nicht wundern, wenns noch schlimmer als befürchtet kommt.........


----------



## Tedi (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Dein Hinterfragen ist ja nicht nur eine Art gesunde Skepsis, sondern absolut folgerichtig. Was haben wir nicht Alles schon in den letzten 20 Jahren erlebt. Nicht nur beim Angeln eigentlich in jedem Bereich des Lebens, wo die Chance einer Fusion auch immer eine Chance zur Veränderung, seitens der Führungsebenen mit der Durchsetzung auf untere Ebenen, gegeben war.
Das lehrt natürlich, vollkommen klar.
Ich hoffe nur, das wir die nötige Stärke haben, uns nicht völlig 
willenlos Chancenlos überrumpeln zu lassen.
Es soll allen Anglern dabei der Spass und die Freude nicht verlorengehen!
Das wünsch ich Uns allen am sehnlichsten.


----------



## ivo (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Und nochwas zum Thema Nachtangeln: Ich habe mich letztens für eine Angeltour im Lausitzer Seenland interessiert. Wird meines Wissens nach von DAV bewirtschaftet und was musste ich lesen: Nachtangeln verboten, und zwar an ALLEN SEEN.
> Hier ein Beispiel: http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angel_praxis/angelgewaesser/baerwalder_see
> 
> Ja wie nun? Ich denke, der VDSF ist am Nachangelverbot schuld ???



Wo steht den das man in dem See Angeln kann?
Ich hab keine Gewässernummer gefunden...


----------



## Smanhu (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



krickfan schrieb:


> Und nochwas zum Thema Nachtangeln: Ich habe mich letztens für eine Angeltour im Lausitzer Seenland interessiert. Wird meines Wissens nach von DAV bewirtschaftet und was musste ich lesen: Nachtangeln verboten, und zwar an ALLEN SEEN.
> Hier ein Beispiel: http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angel_praxis/angelgewaesser/baerwalder_see
> 
> Ja wie nun? Ich denke, der VDSF ist am Nachangelverbot schuld ???



Hey,

das ist aber doch genau der Punkt. Die können an ihren Gewässern Nachtangeln verbieten oder gebieten. Es liegt also in den Händen der Pächter/Vereine ob sie es gebieten oder nicht. Es wird aber nicht, wie bei uns in BW, von oben, sprich vom Landesverband, herunter diktiert. Ausser in BW und Saarland wird das vom LV nicht von oben runter diktiert. 
Wie ich schon in einem anderen Threat geschrieben hab, wird das in meinem Verein (in RLP) so gehandhabt, dass Gastangler NICHT nachts fischen dürfen. Erlaubt ist für die Gastangler nur bis 24 Uhr. Mitglieder dürfen nachts fischen.
Der Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz ERLAUBT Nachtangeln. Also wenn du bei uns jetzt ne Gastkarte kaufen würdest, dürftest du nachts NICHT fischen, trotz Nachtangelgebots.

Gruß


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Wie ich schon in einem anderen Threat geschrieben hab, wird das in meinem Verein (in RLP) so gehandhabt, dass Gastangler NICHT nachts fischen dürfen. Erlaubt ist für die Gastangler nur bis 24 Uhr. Mitglieder dürfen nachts fischen.
> Der Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz ERLAUBT Nachtangeln. Also wenn du bei uns jetzt ne Gastkarte kaufen würdest, dürftest du nachts NICHT fischen, trotz Nachtangelgebots.
> 
> Gruß


Das ist doch der Punkt. Der Gewässerbewirtschafter kann nach seinem Ermessen im Rahmen der Gesetze entscheiden.

Egal, wie man persönlich dazu steht, aber das ist so absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Smanhu (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Punkt. Der Gewässerbewirtschafter kann nach seinem Ermessen im Rahmen der Gesetze entscheiden.
> 
> Egal, wie man persönlich dazu steht, aber das ist so absolut in Ordnung.




So siehts aus#6. Der Kernpunkt!
Und genau solche eine Reglung sollte sich durch die meißten hier diskutierten Punkte, wie auch von Thomas mehrmals gepostet, ziehen. Der Gewässerbewirtschafter kann die vom LV vorgegebenen Bestimmungen verschärfen, wenn es denn von diesem für notwendig erachtet wird. Was ja auch sinnvoll ist, da dieser die Verantwortung für das Gewässer trägt. Dafür muss aber, wie gesagt, ein gewisser Spielraum vom LV vorgegeben werden und nicht von vornherein ein Verbot gesetzt werden.


----------



## funfish100 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das ist aber doch genau der Punkt. Die können an ihren Gewässern Nachtangeln verbieten oder gebieten. Es liegt also in den Händen der Pächter/Vereine ob sie es gebieten oder nicht. Es wird aber nicht, wie bei uns in BW, von oben, sprich vom Landesverband, herunter diktiert. Ausser in BW und Saarland wird das vom LV nicht von oben runter diktiert.
> Wie ich schon in einem anderen Threat geschrieben hab, wird das in meinem Verein (in RLP) so gehandhabt, dass Gastangler NICHT nachts fischen dürfen. Erlaubt ist für die Gastangler nur bis 24 Uhr. Mitglieder dürfen nachts fischen.
> ...



Da sin ja wieder echte Demokraten am Wirken! Fremde nur bis 24 Uhr und als nächstes Ausländer nur bis 18 Uhr?


----------



## funfish100 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Wie begründest du diese Einschätzung?
> Hast du darüber Kenntnisse auf welcher diese, ich nenne es Behauptung, beruht?
> 
> ...



sehr treffend geschrieben


----------



## Kxxxxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Wie begründest du diese Einschätzung?
> Hast du darüber Kenntnisse auf welcher diese, ich nenne es Behauptung, beruht?
> 
> ...


Der Unterschied liegt in den unterschiedlichen Strukturen in Ost und West. Im Osten ist Angeln außerhalb des Gewässerfond schwierig realisierbar. Im Westen liegen die Fischereirechte bei den Angelvereinen. Wenn wir keinen Bock mehr auf einen Verband haben, treten wir halt aus und angeln an unserem Gewässer weiter. Im Osten ist dies schwierig realisierbar.


----------



## Smanhu (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Da sin ja wieder echte Demokraten am Wirken! Fremde nur bis 24 Uhr und als nächstes Ausländer nur bis 18 Uhr?



Es wurde ja nicht ohne Abstimmung beschlossen. War aber vor meiner Zeit. Bin in dem Verein erst seit 2009. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man den Mitgliedern, welche auch die ganze Arbeit an 3 großen Seen inmitten eines rießen Campinggebietes ableisten, etwas mehr (und das betrifft nur das Nachtangeln) dürfen als Gastangler. 
Das ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel für den o.g Spielraum, den Vereine bekommen sollten. 

 "und als nächstes Ausländer nur bis 18 Uhr?"

das hättest du weglassen können, meine Mutter ist Französin


----------



## ivo (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Vollkommen egal, ein Gast kann nicht Angler zweiter Klasse sein!


----------



## Kxxxxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Da sin ja wieder echte Demokraten am Wirken! Fremde nur bis 24 Uhr und als nächstes Ausländer nur bis 18 Uhr?


|kopfkrat Und was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun?


----------



## funfish100 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Es wurde ja nicht ohne Abstimmung beschlossen. War aber vor meiner Zeit. Bin in dem Verein erst seit 2009. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man den Mitgliedern, welche auch die ganze Arbeit an 3 großen Seen inmitten eines rießen Campinggebietes ableisten, etwas mehr (und das betrifft nur das Nachtangeln) dürfen als Gastangler.
> Das ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel für den o.g Spielraum, den Vereine bekommen sollten.
> 
> "und als nächstes Ausländer nur bis 18 Uhr?"
> ...



Es war in gar keinen Fall diskriminierend gemeint. Im Gegenteil!
Die Beschränkung von Angelmöglichkeiten ( Nacht bis 24 Uhr) auf bestimmte Menschengruppen(Gäste) ist ja schon der Anfang von Diskriminierung.
Wenn man sich einen Boni für erbrachte Leistungen zulegen möchte, sollte man die über den Preis realisieren.


----------



## funfish100 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Und was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun?



Das du natürlich ein Interpretationsproblem hast, und ein bißchen auf Krawall gebügelt bist ist, wird hier dem verstehenden Leser sicherlich nicht entgangen sein.


----------



## Smanhu (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Es war in gar keinen Fall diskriminierend gemeint. Im Gegenteil!
> Die Beschränkung von Angelmöglichkeiten ( Nacht bis 24 Uhr) auf bestimmte Menschengruppen(Gäste) ist ja schon der Anfang von Diskriminierung.
> Wenn man sich einen Boni für erbrachte Leistungen zulegen möchte, sollte man die über den Preis realisieren.



Vielleicht gibts ja noch weitere Gründe. Das weis ich nicht. müsst ich  mal nachfragen. Mir persönlich würds nichts ausmachen, wenn Gastangler  nachts fischen dürften. Aber da es wohl demokratisch von den Mitgliedern  beschlossen worden ist und das vor meiner Zeit im Verein, zählt meine  persönliche Meinung nicht. Es steht den Gastanglern ja frei ob sie dann  überhaupt ne Karte bei uns kaufen oder nicht (Ich würds nicht tun). Ein paar Meter Luftline weiter ist der Rhein.


----------



## funfish100 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

weisst du das isses ja eben, wir reden hier(sry schreiben) über einen gemeinsamen Verband, gleiche Rechte, Pflichten,Verbote und Freiheiten. Und dann am Wasser bist du mal mit dem ortsansässigen Angler am Wasser, kommst ins Gespräch, ist interessant für beide, trinkt dann gemeinsam eine Hefe, und 24 Uhr musste aufhöhren weil du nur ein Gast bist? 
Das wäre mir als Ortsansässiger schon ein bißchen peinlich.
Da kommt dann wieder da kann ich nichts für, das waren die da oben.
Aber wohl fühlen würde ich mich da als potentieller Gastgeber wirklich nicht können.


----------



## funfish100 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

weisst du das isses ja eben, wir reden hier(sry schreiben) über einen gemeinsamen Verband, gleiche Rechte, Pflichten,Verbote und Freiheiten. Und dann am Wasser bist du mal mit dem ortsansässigen Angler am Wasser, kommst ins Gespräch, ist interessant für beide, trinkt dann gemeinsam eine Hefe, und 24 Uhr musste aufhöhren weil du nur ein Gast bist? 
Das wäre mir als Ortsansässiger schon ein bißchen peinlich.
Da kommt dann wieder da kann ich nichts für, das waren die da oben.
Aber wohl fühlen würde ich mich da als potentieller Gastgeber wirklich nicht können.


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Da sin ja wieder echte Demokraten am Wirken! Fremde nur bis 24 Uhr und als nächstes Ausländer nur bis 18 Uhr?


|kopfkrat Und was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun?


funfish100 schrieb:


> Das du natürlich ein Interpretationsproblem hast, und ein bißchen auf Krawall gebügelt bist ist, wird hier dem verstehenden Leser sicherlich nicht entgangen sein.


 Sieht eher so aus, als könntest du mir nicht erklären, was es mit Demokratie zu tun hat.


----------



## Smanhu (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@ funfish

hab dir ne PN geschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## ivo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Warum soll bei einer Übernahme die Mitgliedschaft im EAF gekündigt werden jedoch die im EAA erhalten bleiben?
Gibts Unterschiede in den Zielen der Organisationen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Gibts Unterschiede in den Zielen der Organisationen?


Das kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen - aber im einen Verband hat Peter Mohnert was zu sagen, im andern nicht....


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Warum soll bei einer Übernahme die Mitgliedschaft im EAF gekündigt werden jedoch die im EAA erhalten bleiben?
> Gibts Unterschiede in den Zielen der Organisationen?


 
Das sind doch wohl 2 Dachverbände, die unsere Interessen in Europa vertreten wollen und sich hoffentlich Konkurenz machen. Nur dürfte die eine Gründung maßgeblich auf B. Mikulin zurück gehen|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Der Unterschied ist nicht groß, aber gewaltig im EAF wird die Freizügigkeit des Angelns als Ziel formuliert und das geht ja wohl mal garnicht....
EAF SATZUNG

Wie will man denn dann noch bei Restriktionen punkten? Hinzu kommt das Mister M hier auch nicht Präsident ist und Vereinbarungen des DAV naja


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Damit wird das Fragezeichen im Titel des Threads wohl immer mehr zum Ausrufezeichen:
DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nicht groß, aber gewaltig im EAF wird die Freizügigkeit des Angelns als Ziel formuliert und das geht ja wohl mal garnicht....
> EAF SATZUNG
> 
> Wie will man denn dann noch bei Restriktionen punkten? Hinzu kommt das Mister M hier auch nicht Präsident ist und Vereinbarungen des DAV naja




Oh, das kannte ich noch nicht.

Man beachte Punkt 1. Da werden klare Ziele formuliert.

Das ist es, was wir von einem gemeinsamen Verband ebenfalls erwarten.

Das ist es aber auch, was die Herren Funktionäre offenbar nicht möchten, kann man sie doch daran messen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Das ist es aber auch, was die Herren Funktionäre offenbar nicht möchten, kann man sie doch daran messen.


Daran sieht man nur, das DAV-Funktionäre sowenig Rückrat und Anstand wie VDSF-Funktionäre auch haben.

Versprochen war das festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele und verhandeln ohne Zeitdruck..

Fehlt hier auch nur noch die Anzeige gegen Angler, weil man darüber hier auch hart diskutiert.

Dann können sich diese Herrschaften gleich ins gemeinsame Bett schwingen..

Ist alles nur ein Haufen XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX......................


*Ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich hier dafür, einmal den DAV für eine nicht ganz so schlimme Alternative gehalten und das auch so veröffentlicht zu haben. Leider holt einen dann doch immer wieder die bittere Realität ein*.​


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Mit der Abkehr vom EAF wird ein weiterer Meilenstein der sehr guten Arbeit von Bernd Mikulin in die Gosse getreten. 

Was bleibt nach der Übernahme vom DAV überhaupt noch übrig ?

Nix halt. Und da gibt es tatsächlich noch einige Unentwegte die meinen, die Gewässerpools blieben unangetastet.

Wunschdenken oder grenzenlose Naivität ???


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Thomas nicht so depressiv, mein Großvater sagte immer: Das Leben ist viel zu kurz, als dass man es Ernst nehmen sollte.
Daran habe ich mich immer gehalten und ein bisschen Ironie tut uns, wenn es auch um ernste Themen geht, gut.

Aber zum Kern, ich wünschte mir das solche Kernaussagen wie hier im Statut festgelegt auch für den neuen Verband formuliert würden.

Im Übrigen ist ja auch garnicht gesagt ob Mister M mitden Leuten aus dem ehemaligen Ostblock oder den Ösis und den Belgiern kann. Schon aus dem Grund wird es sicher schwierig.

Ich hoffe da auf ein Statement vom DAV bin da für morgen 08:00 Uhr zu einem Telefonat verabredet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Ich hoffe da auf ein Statement vom DAV bin da für morgen 08:00 Uhr zu einem Telefonat verabredet.


Super.
Da in ich dann auf den Bericht gespannt.

Und nein, ich bin in keinster Weise depressiv.

Zornig, wütend, angewidert, das ja...

Aber ich habe auch erkannt, dass aus gutem Grund freies Waffentragen in der BRD verboten ist..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich hier dafür, einmal den DAV für eine nicht ganz so schlimme Alternative gehalten und das auch so veröffentlicht zu haben. Leider holt einen dann doch immer wieder die bittere Realität ein*.




Nein Thomas, ganz so ist das nicht.

Die Kritik gebührt Herrn Markstein alleine.

Bitte bedenke, dass die Strategie des VDSF den allermeisten DAVlern nicht aus eigener Anschauung bekannt ist.

Der DAV hat in der Vergangenheit sehr gute Dienste für die Angler geleistet und fast immer den richtigen Weg gewählt.

Dass deren Präsident jetzt so unvermittelt - und das aus Gründen die sicher nur ihm bekannt sind - einknickt und alle Grundsätze über den Haufen wirft, ja die Arbeit vieler DAV Generationen in die Abfalltonne wirft, dafür können die meisten DAV-Funktionäre nichts.

Man wurde dort schlicht überrumpelt. Und zwar ganz gezielt und bewusst, bedenkt man den sehr eng gesteckten Zeitplan.

Da kann sich so schnell keine wirksame Gegeninitiative bilden.
Wenn man sich nun schlucken lässt, ist es damit sowieso vorbei und alles, was mal DAV war, traurige Geschichte.

Der DAV - unter der Leitung eines DAVlers mit Herzblut und Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die bisher geleistete Arbeit - ist immer noch eine Alternative.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Die Kritik gebührt Herrn Markstein alleine.


Wieso?
Alle Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre tragen das doch mit - oder hast Du irgendwo was anderes öffentlich zu lesen bekommen?


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind dies die Betrachtungen von Brotfisch zur Satzung des DAFV, welche er vor einiger Zeit veröffentlicht hat..... |kopfkrat



Da ist wohl was dran. Aber ist nicht auch ein Vorstandsmitglied des AV Kelbra hier im Board aktiv, um nicht zu sagen sehr aktiv was die Kritik an der geplanten Fusion angeht?!
Mir solls recht sein, wer wann was zuerst gesagt oder gedacht hat, interessiert dabei nur maginal. Ich habe auch nie wie viele andere hier im Board dem "Brotfisch" als ehemaligen VDSF-Vorstand das große Mißtrauen entgegengebracht. Wichtig sind die Taten und nicht Funktionen in der Vergangenheit. Wichtig ist, das Bewegung in die Sache kommt und wenn der KAV dem so folgt und beim LAV dahingehend Druck macht um so besser.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Alle Verbandsgliederungen und Funktionäre tragen das doch mit - oder hast Du irgendwo was anderes öffentlich zu lesen bekommen?



Nochmal.

Du, Ich und viele andere die mit dem VDSF aufgewachsen sind, haben die MAchenschaften dieses Verbandes aus erster Hand erfahren.

Der DAV hat bis zum Mauerfall überhaupt nix vom VDSF gehört. Und danach wurden die Übernahmeversuche verhindert.

Was beim VDSF abgeht ist derart unglaublich, dass es vielen, auch jüngeren VDSFlern, sehr schwerfällt das zu glauben. 

Und bis zur Intervention der drei großen Landesverbände schien die Fusion ja auch gescheitert.

Das plötzliche Umfallen von Herrn Markstein muss dort erst einmal verarbeitet werden. 

Und genau das verhindert der knappe Zeitplan.

Lass uns auf die richtigen draufhauen und den anderen die Chance zur Besinnung geben.


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Ja wir haben die Betrachtungen von brotfisch übernommen weil wir das genauso sehen und um ehrlich zu sein keiner in unserem Vorstand oder von unseren Mitgliedern konnte es besser formulieren.

Wichtig ist doch nur das wir es auch veröffentlichen und uns rühren, nur so können wir was in der Anglerschaft erreichen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da ist wohl was dran. Aber ist nicht auch ein Vorstandsmitglied des AV Kelbra hier im Board aktiv, um nicht zu sagen sehr aktiv was die Kritik an der geplanten Fusion angeht?!
> Mir solls recht sein, wer wann was zuerst gesagt oder gedacht hat, interessiert dabei nur maginal. Ich habe auch nie wie viele andere hier im Board dem "Brotfisch" als ehemaligen VDSF-Vorstand das große Mißtrauen entgegengebracht. Wichtig sind die Taten und nicht Funktionen in der Vergangenheit. Wichtig ist, das Bewegung in die Sache kommt und wenn der KAV dem so folgt und beim LAV dahingehend Druck macht um so besser.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Da hast du mittlerweile unbestritten Recht und eventuelle Zweifel an seinen Intentionen sind sicher ausgeräumt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nun, wir werden es sehen.
Am 05. November ist Verbandsausschusssitzung beim DAV in Berlin.

Ich prophezeie:
Obwohl keinerlei angelpolitische Punkte festgeschrieben wurden und ein nicht akzeptabler Zeitplan verabredet wurde, werden die das durchwinken mit der Übernahme mit dieser katastrophalen Satzung.

Genauso werden sie zu dem unglaublichen Vorgehen von Herrn Mohnert, Information und Diskussion durch Zensurwünsche und Anzeigen gegen Angler verhindern zu wollen, kein einziges Wort verlieren.

Sondern sich mit diesen Leuten wieder zusammen an einen Tisch setzen zum verhandeln und damit deren Handlungsweise rechtfertigen...

Wir werden nach dem 05.11.mehr wissen.............


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Kann ich so alles gerne und sofort unterschreiben und würde es als Diskusionsgrundlage für eine geplante Fusion sehen. 

Gruß

Tomasz[/QUOTE]



*Dann tu`s bitte und schicke es weiter*


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Badra schrieb:


> Ja wir haben die Betrachtungen von brotfisch übernommen weil wir das genauso sehen und um ehrlich zu sein keiner in unserem Vorstand oder von unseren Mitgliedern konnte es besser formulieren.
> 
> Wichtig ist doch nur das wir es auch veröffentlichen und uns rühren, nur so können wir was in der Anglerschaft erreichen.




Das war auch keine Kritik meinerseits, Uwe #h.
Ich hatte nur das Gefühl, das irgendwo schonmal gelesen zu haben.
Keine Frage, das es weiterverbeitet werden muß und als Grundlage für unsere Argumentation gegen ein willenloses Überlaufen des DAV verwendet werden muß bzw. dienen kann.

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Das gehört aber thematisch in diesen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226097

Hier gehts ja darum, dass ein Verbandspräsident versucht Infos und Diskussionsbeiträge ohne konkreten juristischen Grund löschen zu lassen, trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage diesbezüglich.

Und nachfolgend dann Strafanzeigen gegen Angler vom Stapel lässt.

Und dass dazu von keiner Verbandsgliederung und keinem Funktionär  - weder aus VDSF och aus DAV - auch nur irgendein Kommentar oder eine Distanzierung kommt.

Für die scheint das alles also "normales" Verhalten zu sein...


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Badra schrieb:


> Ja wir haben die Betrachtungen von brotfisch übernommen weil wir das genauso sehen und um ehrlich zu sein keiner in unserem Vorstand oder von unseren Mitgliedern konnte es besser formulieren.
> 
> Wichtig ist doch nur das wir es auch veröffentlichen und uns rühren, nur so können wir was in der Anglerschaft erreichen.



Ich denke dass da auch niemand etwas dagegen hat und es auch weder von mir noch von Blauzahn als Kritik gemeint war.
Ich persönlich finde, dass die 5 aufgeführten Punkte, wie sie jetzt auf der ofiziellen Seite eines KAV stehen und dem LAV zur Beschlussfassung vorgelegt wurden, mehr Gewicht bekommen haben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das gehört aber thematisch in diesen Thread:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226097
> 
> ...



Dann verschiebe die entsprechenden Beiträge dorthin. Ich würde es ja auch tun, aber mir fehlen die administrativen Rechte dazu.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Rene, hatte ich auch so verstanden, war nur für den Rest der Leser, und Thomas nimm es als Exkurs.


----------



## Badra (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Zunächst hat Blauzahn recht,

als gelernter DDR Bürger und seit 1973 Mitglied im DAV hat mich vor 1990 der VDSF nicht interessiert. Nun wohne ich seit meiner Geburt in Thüringen und dann kam 1990 Plötzich war der VDSF das einzig selig machende und so gingen der Bezirksverband Erfurt dem wir angehörten ohne Murren in den VDSF. Meine damaligen Bedenken haben sich heute leider bewahrheitet, bereits damals sagte ich dass man sich noch um die paar Gewässer "kloppen" wird. und so kommt es ja nun auch. Nachdem seitens des Freistaates alles erdenkliche rückübertragen und für billig Geld verkauft wurde gehen viele Vereine eine Insolvenz entgegen.

Mein Weg war der, dass ich erst 2001 wieder eine Heimat in einem Verein fand und zwar im DAV und in Sachsen - Anhalt, den Rest schrieb ich schon mal an anderer Stelle, doch auch hier interessierte der VDSF nur am Rande so versuchten wir mit Bad Salzdetfurth eine Partnerschaft zu organisieren scheiterte aber unter anderem an den Vorstellungen vom Angeln als solches. 
In der großen Politik waren wir nicht böse das Bernd Mikulin und andere sich nicht vereinnahmen ließen.
Erst jetzt erleben wir den Verkauf unserer Ideale und das ohne Not, dass ist es was mich und unsere mitglieder auf die Palme bringt. 

Seit dem 16.10 habe ich von unseren Mitgliedern den Auftrag dafür zu sorgen, dass die Fusion in der vorgesehen Form nicht zustande kommt.

Ich für meinen Teil versuche was ich kann, ob es gelingt die Anglerschaft insgesamt aufzurütteln weiß ich nicht, ob es gelingt die Fusion zu verhindern kann ich nicht sagen, aber Hände in den Schoß, so ein paar "Bekloppte" werden sich schon die Finger verbrennen, das ist nich mein Ding.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*Geiles Statement von Badra!!​*
Das gleichzeitig eine Schande für jeden DAV-Funktionär ist, der sich dafür einspannen lässt, praktisch bedingungslos zum VDSF überzutreten statt sich für ngelpolititsche Ziele und seine Angler einzusetzen!


----------



## locotus (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Am letzten Freitag haben wir in unserer OG eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung abgehalten. Von den Anwesenden hat sich jeder gegen eine Fusion nach jetzigem Stand ausgesprochen und auch durch seine Unterschrift unter ein Schreiben an den LAV bestätigt. 
Interessant waren dabei auch die Ausführungen unseres ältesten Mitglieds. Dieser war Anfang der 90er Jahre noch aktiv auf Kreisebene im Verein tätig und hat den ersten Übernahmeversuch live erlebt.

Nach seinen Aussagen waren damals vorallem der finanzielle Background, ob in Form von Geld oder eben auch an Gewässern und anderen Grundstücken, des DAV einer der treibenen Punkte auf Seiten des VDSF. Es wäre zum damaligen Zeitpunkt wohl auch deswegen einfacher gewesen, dass der DAV den VDSF schluckt, zumal die Mitgliederzahlen fast identisch gewesen sein sollen. Laut DAV HP hatte man 1990 über 500000 Mitglieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Am letzten Freitag haben wir in unserer OG eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung abgehalten. Von den Anwesenden hat sich jeder gegen eine Fusion nach jetzigem Stand ausgesprochen und auch durch seine Unterschrift unter ein Schreiben an den LAV bestätigt.


*Super!!!*

Und wieder eine Schande für die uneinsichtigen Verbandsfunktionäre, dass die Angler in den Vereinen da weitsichtiger sind!


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Fernsehen bildet...

so schau ich gerade im ZDF "Supertiere: Die Cleveren"
Eben kam dabei ein Beitrag über das Schwarmverhalten von Fischen und Vögeln... es fiel der Begriff Schwarmintelligenz oder auch kollektive Intelligenz.

Betrachtet man das nun sozilogisch (ich bediene mich mal Wikipedia)
liest man folgendes:

_So versteht eine soziologische Interpretation unter kollektiver Intelligenz gemeinsame, konsensbasierte Entscheidungsfindung. Kollektive Intelligenz ist ein altes Phänomen, auf das Fortschritte in Informations- und Kommunikationstechnologien neu und verstärkt hinweisen. Das Internet vereinfacht wie nie, dezentral verstreutes Wissen der Menschen zu koordinieren und so deren kollektive Intelligenz nutzbar zu machen._

Ups...
da hat man wohl eine gewisse Eigendynamik und eben den soziologischen Aspekt im Umgang mit dem "dummen Angler" vergessen.
Sowas aber auch, dieses bescheuerte Anglerboard vermasselt auch alles.

Weitermachen #h
René


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Fernsehen bildet...
> 
> so schau ich gerade im ZDF "Supertiere: Die Cleveren"
> Eben kam dabei ein Beitrag über das Schwarmverhalten von Fischen und Vögeln... es fiel der Begriff Schwarmintelligenz oder auch kollektiver Intelligenz.
> ...


 


da werden einige wohl noch |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  ......


|wavey:


----------



## funfish100 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*Es werden zunehmend mehr Ortsgruppen, welche sich gegen eine Fusion aussprechen. Es nützt aber nichts, wenn wir unsere Meinung nur kundtun. Wir müssen den Widerspruch schriftlich beim Regionalverband einreichen mit der Forderung nach einer Mitgliederabstimmung. So können wir nur verhindern das unsere Einwände gegen schon fundamentierte Stellungen der Regional - und Landesverbände verhallen und unter den Schreibtisch gekehrt werden.*

Zitate Quelle http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/

Information an alle Anglerinnen und Angler zur angestrebten Vereinigung von VDSF & DAV hier!
 	    Hinweis zum Ablauf: 	          

(1) Liebe Mitglieder, bitte diskutiert die Dokumente in euren Vereinen!
 

 (2) Die abgestimmte Vereinsmeinung bitte dem jeweiligen Regionalverband gesammelt  bis zum 30.11.2011 übermitteln.
 

(3) Die Regionalverbände  werden die gesammelten Positionen dem Landesverband übergeben. Dieser  wird am 20.12.2011 eine zusammengefasste Stellungnahme mit  Änderungsvorschlägen, Hinweisen etc. aus den Regionalverbänden dem DAV  übermitteln.
 

*Und der Regionalverband AVL kennt schon vorher die Meinung seiner 214 Mitgliedsvereine!*
Quelle
http://www.anglerverband-leipzig./media/dokumente/positionspapier-avl-zum-dafv.pdf
Zitat
Der Anglerverband Leipzig e.V. unterstützt die angestrebte Fusion der Bundesverbände
VDSF und DAV zum Deutschen Angelfischereiverband (DAFV)
Zitatende
*und kennt das Ergebnis*!
Zitat selbe Quelle:
Und nach den erfolgreichen Beschlussfassungen wird es einen neuen Bundesdachverband, den
Deutschen Angelfischereiverband (DAFV), geben.
Zitatende

Demokratie geht anders! Das ist hier die falsche Richtung!


----------



## joerch (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



funfish100 schrieb:


> *Und der Regionalverband AVL kennt schon vorher die Meinung seiner 214 Mitgliedsvereine!*
> Quelle
> http://www.anglerverband-leipzig./media/dokumente/positionspapier-avl-zum-dafv.pdf
> Zitat
> ...




Hier nochmal der obige Link: http://www.anglerverband-leipzig.de/media/dokumente/positionspapier-avl-zum-dafv.pdf

Nun sollte er funktionieren!

........... weitermachen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Wenn man das sieht weiß man, dass Demokratieverständnis in DAV-Verbänden genauso unterentwickelt ist wie seit Jahrezehnten im VDSF...

Es ist nur noch zum koxxen........................

Und wenn ich dann dran denke, dass sich diese Gesellen auch noch vereinigen, kreige ich Anfälle..................


----------



## Brotfisch (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*Occupy Offenbach!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Und Berlin - es stellt sich ja immer mehr raus, dass die kein STück besser sind.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Vox populi, vox Dei - Volkes Stimme, Stimme Gottes.

... aber wenn man das "Elend" hier liest, denkt man, das die Stimme des Einen genauso lautlos und gewichtslos, wie die des Anderen ist!

|abgelehn|gutenach|abgelehn


----------



## funfish100 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

_*Hallo und alle die sich einbringen wollen
Thomas9904

In Zusammenarbeit mit den Sportfreunden aus Dresden und Kelbra ist jetzt dieser Entwurf für die Vereine fertig. Ich bekomme Anfragen von Vereinen, die einer ablehnenden Meinung voll zustimmen, aber nicht wissen wie sie dagegen vorgehen können. Leider erfahre ich von Gesprächen zu dem Thema, das viele mal was gehört haben aber nixxx wissen.
Nehmt euch mal diese Vorlage zur Brust, überarbeiten ,korrigieren und an alle senden!
*Das Format ist hier nicht optimal, Kopie aus doc
_



Name Regionalverband                                                                 eigener Vereinsname
  Anschrift                                                                                         Vereinsnummer (wenn vorh.)
                                                                                                         Anschrift Verein/Vorsitzender






                                                                                                                                                                              21.10.2011


Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident,
uns wurde eine gleichberechtigte Fusion ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben der für den DAV traditionell wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte zugesagt. 



Da DAV Präsident G. Markstein am 13.9. 2011 um Rückmeldung bis 30.11.2011 gebeten hat, fordern wir Sie hiermit als Regionalverband auf, die nachfolgend aufgeführten Punkte bei den zuständigen Gremien einzubringen, sowie einer Übernahme des DAV auf Grundlage der jetzt vorliegenden Dokumente in Abstimmungen ausdrücklich zu widersprechen.
1.    1.  Der im Verschmelzungsvertrag festgelegte Zeitplan ist viel zu kurz gegriffen. Eine ausreichende Information unserer Vereinsmitglieder, eine Diskussion und nachfolgende Abstimmung zu den vorliegenden, komplizierten und umfangeichen Dokumenten ist so nicht möglich und daher als undemokratisch abzulehnen. 
Wir fordern Sie daher auf, sich im Bundesverband für die Abschaffung des hier gesetzten Zeitrahmens einzusetzen und ansonsten *gegen* die Übernahme des DAV zu stimmen.

2.   Um allen Formen der Demokratie gerecht zu werden, fordern eine Mitgliederbefragung und                  Abstimmung ihrer Delegierten im Regionalverband durchführen zu lassen. Dieser soll dann die mehrheitliche Meinung der Vereinsmitglieder im Landesverband zu der erforderlichen Verbands-ausschusssitzung vertreten.


3.     3.  Da im Satzungsentwurf richtigerweise (§ 6, Nummer 2a) festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Landesverbände als Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes die Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes durchzuführen haben, muss vorher auch in der Satzung zeitlich *unbefristet* sowohl der Schutz und die Förderung der Gewässerfonds, wie auch die dem DAV zu Grunde liegenden angelpolitischen Punkte festgeschrieben werden.

Wir lehnen es ausdrücklich ab, Angeln auf den Zweck des Fanges von Fischen zum menschlichen Verzehr zu definieren. Ebenso die Forderung alle mäßigen Fische als Beute zu betrachten und zu töten.

Da die Satzung ab 2017 wieder mit normalen Mehrheiten verändert werden kann und die Landesverbände Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes umzusetzen haben, droht ab spätestens 2017 bzw. kann nicht mit Sicherheit ausgeschlossen werden:

Ø       Dass Gewässerpools zerschlagen werden sollen.
Ø       Dass Verbote wie in VDSF-Bundesländern wie Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Wertungsangelverbote, Rücksetzen von Fischen, Drill, Angeln aus Freude etc. von den zahlenmäßig mehr als dreimal so starken VDSF-Landesverbänden durchgesetzt werden und die dann ehemaligen DAV-Landesverbände nach der Satzung dies auch umsetzen müssten.

Wir *fordern* Sie daher als Regionalverband auf, dieser Satzung und dem Verschmelzungsvertrag so *nicht zuzustimmen* sondern diese explizit *abzulehnen*.

4.    4.   *Wir fordern Sie auf*, dem DAV substantiell angelpolitische Punkte, sowie den Schutz und die Förderung der Gewässerfonds explizit und *zeitlich unbegrenzt unverrückbar* in der Satzung eines gemeinsamen Bundesverbandes festschreiben zu lassen und ansonsten *gegen* eine Übernahme des DAV zu stimmen.

Angelpolitische Punkte, die uns wichtig sind und die wir in die Diskussion einbringen wollen, um diese in der Satzung eines Bundesverbandes - möglichst auch in der Satzung jedes Vereines und jedes Landesverbandes - festschreiben zu lassen:

i)         Alle angelfischereilichen Belange, die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, sollen weitgehend bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden.
ii)       Dem Bürger soll die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen werden und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen sollen entfernt werden.
iii)      Der Bürger soll das Recht bekommen, ungehindert und unbürokratisch Zugang zur Angelfischerei zu erhalten.
iv)      Der Wille zur Verwertung des Fanges soll nicht zur verordneten Pflicht auferlegt werden, so dass nicht jeder gefangene - und nicht aus besonderen Gründen geschützte - Fisch getötet werden muss.
v)        Angler sollen zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei mindestens die gleichen Zugangs- und Aufenthaltsrechte am und zum Gewässer haben, wie jeder andere Bürger auch.
vi)      Vereine und Verbände sollen über ihre eigentliche Arbeit hinaus auch die Interessen aller Angler wahren.
vii)     Starke Verbände, welche die Interessen der gesamten Anglerschaft in den Vordergrund stellen.
viii)   Eine offene und ehrliche Kommunikation durch Vereine und Verbände mit ALLEN Anglern.
ix)     Sinnvolle Kontrollen statt weiterer gesetzlicher Verbote. 
x)       Alle Angler sollen sich in ihrem Tun gegenüber der Natur und der Kreatur respektvoll und mit Anstand verhalten.
xi)    Alle Fischereischeine und Sportfischerpässe sind bundesweit anzuerkennen.                      
5.*    5. * Wir *fordern Sie auf*, allen Vereinen und Verbänden ohne Vorbedingungen den Eintritt in den gemeinsamen Bundesverband zu ermöglichen und dies in der Satzung fest zu schreiben.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## funfish100 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

also zwei Ziffern sind natürlich Quatsch

und Danke joerch, ich habe irgend ein copyprob, geh vorzeitig auf senden sry, aber wir brauchen vor der Verteilung astreine Dokumente, den *DIE* werden versuchen uns mit jedem kleinen Fehler in Lächerliche zu stellen.
Auch für dich bitte WEITER SO. mfg


----------



## Dunraven (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/sport/1592010/

Ein schönes Interview mit dem Herrn Mohnert. Da erklärt er warum der DAV leider die zweiten Verhandlungen zum scheitern brachte und warum es nötig ist das der VDSF das sagen haben wird und warum man keine Angst haben muss das man etwas verliert, denn  der VDSF hat nicht ein Gewässer noch ein Gebäude, dem gehört nichts. Somit ist zumindest geklärt das die GmbH nicht dem VDSF gehört, denn dem gehört ja nichts. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> In Zusammenarbeit mit den Sportfreunden aus Dresden und Kelbra ist jetzt dieser Entwurf für die Vereine fertig.


Erstklassig und lobenswert!!!


----------



## Badra (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

*Defizite in der Informationsgestaltung des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen – Anhalt durch Präsident des DAV bestätigt.*

Zur Mitgliederversammlung des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen- Anhalts (LAV) am 12.11.2011 kritisierte der Vorsitzende des Kreisanglervereins Sangerhausen Gerhard Jarosz das Präsidium unter anderem wegen der aus seiner Sicht mangelnden Informationspolitik. 

Nicht nur böse Blicke waren der Lohn seiner Worte. Mehr noch, er wurde als Verleumder, Beleidiger, Hetzer und ähnlichem beschimpft, bis hin zu Aufforderungen an die Mitgliedsvereine des KAV ihm die Gefolgschaft zu verweigern, ja selbst ihn aus dem DAV auszuschließen.

Unerwartet kommt da Unterstützung aus Berlin. In der Zeitschrift  „Der Angelfischer“des VDSF Landesverbands Berlin-Brandenburg e.V  Ausgabe 04 / 2011 (Seite 4) berichtet der Präsident des Verbandes Herr Eckart Keller über die VDSF - Jahreshauptversammlung in Bad Kreuznach und zitiert den als Gast anwesenden Präsidenten des Deutschen Angler Verbandes (DAV) Günter Markstein mit den Worten: "Offensichtlich gäbe es im LAV Sachsen Anhalt Lücken im Informationsfluss nach unten".

*Sollten die Worte des DAV Präsidenten nun angezweifelt werden? Müssten jetzt nicht diejenigen, die den KAV Vorsitzenden von Sangerhausen als Querulanten titulierten nicht dieselben Forderungen für Günter Markstein aufstellen? *

Das Verhalten einiger Funktionäre der Mitgliedsvereine des LAV wirft da kein gutes Bild auf unseren Verband und lässt tiefe Gräben erkennen. Die Welt nur mit einer rosaroten Brille sehen zu wollen ist verkehrt, die Macht und die Schnelligkeit der elektronischen Medien sollte und darf nicht unterschätzt (ist jedoch auch mir schon passiert) werden. In einem Zeitalter in dem 60 % der deutschen Bevölkerung das Internet insbesondere auch als Informationsquelle nutzen ist ein Umdenken gefragt.
********************************************************************
Auf Grund zahlreicher Anfeindungen werde ich mich mit diesem Post aus dem AB verabschieden. Ich bedanke mich bei denen, die mich hier beraten, unterstützt und manchmal  wissentlich oder unwissentlich auch wieder aufgebaut haben.

Allen aber wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und für das kommende Jahr Glück, Gesundheit und Erfolg


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Badra schrieb:


> ********************************************************************
> Auf Grund zahlreicher Anfeindungen werde ich mich mit diesem Post aus dem AB verabschieden. Ich bedanke mich bei denen, die mich hier beraten, unterstützt und manchmal  wissentlich oder unwissentlich auch wieder aufgebaut haben.
> 
> Allen aber wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und für das kommende Jahr Glück, Gesundheit und Erfolg




Das fände ich sehr Schade. Es zeigt aber auch, wie in vielen Verbänden gearbeitet wird. Nämlich mit Druck und Diffamierung, so dass selbst Menschen mit Rückgrat - wie Du - irgendwann klein beigeben. 

Und die Große Masse der Angler schweigt dazu und lässt die Leute, die für sie einstehen, im Regen stehen. 

Sehr Schade.


----------



## Sueger (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo an alle Angelkollegen,

ich selbst bin in einem Verein der dem VDSF angehört anglerisch tätig (naja ich probier es zumindestens). Da mir beim Angeln bisher eigentlich das wirkliche Am-Wasser-Sitzen und etwas Drumherum wichtiger war als irgendwelche Pöstchen und Posten bei irgendwelchen Verbänden habe ich die Fusionsverhandlungen nur am Rande so mitbekommen. Da ich aber auch keine Lust habe 115 Seiten eine Forumbeitrages nachzulesen (bzw. das was ich da bisher gelesen habe, auf doch sehr viel Polemik und Sturköpfen besteht), stelle ich einfach mal die Frage:

Gibt es eine neutrale Liste, welches die Vor- und Nachteile einer Fusion wären?

Leider habe ich sowas nicht gefunden. Nur dann kann man doch für sich selbst entscheiden, was Sache ist. 

Grüße aus Mannheim
Sueger


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Nun, wenn ich Dir jetzt antworte, dann ist das auch polemisch und gewiss nicht neutral.
Die in der Öffentlichkeit verkauften Pro-Argumente der Fusionsbefürworter sind hier schon mehrfach widerlegt worden, da müssen wir die Diskussion eigentlich nicht wiederholen.
Auch die Contra-Argumente halte ich persönlich nicht unbedingt für so stark, dass eine Ablehnung einer Fusion daraus rundherum begründbar erscheint.

Der für mich wesentliche Fakt ist, dass die einmalige und historische Chance ausgelassen werden soll, die offenkundigen Fehler der Vergangenheit hinter sich zu lassen und mit anglerorientiertem zukunftsbeschreitendem Denken und Handeln einen echten Neuanfang zu realisieren, bei dem man sich ein paar vernünftige und durchsetzbare Grundsätze zum Wohle der (organisierten!?) Angler in Deutschland offiziell auf die Fahnen schreibt.

Thomas hat das in diesem Artikel (klick) sehr schön zusammengefasst. Ich persönlich sehe nicht, warum und wieso sich ein Funktionär, der in erster Linie seine ihm zugebilligte Funktion zugunsten der Angler im Auge hat, grundlegend anders positionieren sollte, als in diesem Artikel aufgezeigt.

Leider muss man davon ausgehen, dass dem größten Teil der derzeitig amtierenden Verbandsfunktionärsschaft der eigene Hintern viel wichtiger ist und die Belange der Angler und Angelfischerei ihnen an demselben solange vorbeigehen, wie sie nicht mit ihren persönlichen Interessen deckungsgleich sind. Nach wie vor wurde nirgendwo schlüssig und glaubwürdig dargelegt, was an der Auflösung der 12er-Kommission und der aus der z.T. mit der eigenen Basis nicht abgestimmten Druckausübung durch einzelne Landesverbände resultierenden Holter-di-polter-Übernahmeaktion des DAV durch den VdSF sinnvoll und zielbringend sei.
Wenn wir von redaktioneller Seite aus immer wieder betonen, dass es aus unserer Sicht offensichtlich fast ausschließlich um Pfründe, Eitelkeiten und persönliche Vorteile geht, dann schreiben wir das ja nicht einfach so, weil es uns einfällt, sondern weil die geschaffenen Fakten und Aussagen der Verbandsmächtigen eben genau diese Sprache sprechen.

Das Ganze hier in einem Forenbeitrag zusammen zu fassen, was übers ganze Jahr 2011 in diversen Themen hier diskutiert, kolportiert und ge-, bzw. zerredet wurde, ist schlichtweg unmöglich.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Sueger schrieb:


> Gibt es eine neutrale Liste, welches die Vor- und Nachteile einer Fusion wären?
> 
> Leider habe ich sowas nicht gefunden. Nur dann kann man doch für sich selbst entscheiden, was Sache ist.
> 
> ...


 
Meine Meinung:
Praktischen Nutzen für die Angler hat eine Fusion überhaupt nicht, weder für die eine noch für die andere Seite.

Der VDSF will mit der Fusion seine Ausdehnung erweitern, damit natürlich auch seine Macht. 
Die Funktionäre des DAV wollen den sich abzeichnenden demografischen (und damit auch finanziellen) Problemen aus dem Weg gehen, die ihren Verband langsam auffressen.

Mein ehemaliger Verein im Osten ist seit der Wende von 147 Anglern auf 27 (!!) geschrumpft und hat sich einem anderen Verein angeschlossen. Die Gründe liegen auf der Hand: Die Alten sterben, die Jungen gehen weg und wer da bleibt gibt sein weniges Geld nicht für einen Angelschein aus.

Aus der Konstellation lässt sich dann auch gut ableiten, wer zukünftig das Sagen haben wird. Dazu brauch man kein Hellseher oder wissender Insider sein.


----------



## Sueger (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Also wenn ich das so lese, stellt sich für mir folgendes Bild dar:

Die DAV-Angler wollen eigentlich nicht, ein paar VdsF-angler sträuben sich, ein paar andere finden es geil und der großen Masse ist es egal. 

Da stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen:
Warum macht Ihr den Job der Verbandsleute nicht selbst? 
Warum seid ihr alle so geil auf Nachtangeln?
Naja und das Catch-und-release beisst sich ja mit unserem höchsten Anglergesetz, indem das Zufügen von Leid an ein Tier verboten ist. 

Gruß
Sueger


----------



## grünspan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



> Warum macht Ihr den Job der Verbandsleute nicht selbst?


Die Frage ist ja grundsätzlich, berechtigt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Sueger schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das so lese, stellt sich für mir folgendes Bild dar:
> 
> Die DAV-Angler wollen eigentlich nicht, ein paar VdsF-angler sträuben sich, ein paar andere finden es geil und der großen Masse ist es egal.
> 
> ...



Man kann den Filz in den Verbänden nicht durchbrechen. Wer das versucht wird ausgegrenzt und rausgemobbt. Mit Methoden, die zum Teil hart an der Grenze des legalen sind oder diese sogar überschreiten. 
Unser User Brotfisch war hochrangiger Funktionär und hat versucht, Veränderungen von innen heraus zu erreichen. Wie das geendet ist, hat er eindrücklich beschrieben.

Um etwas zu verändern, muss man die Masse der Angler hinter sich haben, denn nur diese können durch ihr Wahl-, Absimmungs- und Antragsrecht veränderungswilligen Funktinären ermöglichen, zu wirken.

Du schreibst, dass es der großen Masse egal ist. Das ist richtig. Und genau das versuchen wir zu ändern.
Es ist der Masse egal, weil die Masse sich an viele Verbote einfach nicht hält. Es wird geangelt wie bisher, weil Kontrolldichte und Strafen bei weitem nicht ausreichen, diese Gesetze wirksam umzusetzen.

Das gefährliche ist, dass es eben nur einer stärkeren Kontrolle und intensiveren Verfolgung von Verstößen bedarf, um die Gesetze wirksam werden zu lassen. Dann ist es aber für Veränderungen zu spät.
Das Setzkescherverbot wurde innerhalb eines Jahres erlassen, es aufzuheben hat in eiigen Bundesländern 30 Jahre gedauert, in anderen hat es nach wie vor Bestand. Das nur als plakatives Beispiel.

Wir sind auch nicht alle geil auf Nachtangeln. Wir sind aber der Meinung, dass ein Nachtangelverbot nur dann gerechtfertigt ist, wenn durch das Nachtangeln dien Natur beeinträchtigt wird. Das aber kann man nicht pauschal für ein ganzes Bundesland behaupten, sondern muss Gewässerspezifisch beurteilt werden. Außerdem wehren wir uns dagegen, per Gesetz vom Wasser vertrieben zu werden, während der Rest der Gesellschaft, ohne Angel, dort Partys feiern kann. 

Wir sind auch nicht pauschal für C&R, sondern stehen für die selektive Entnahme ein. Jeder Angler soll entscheiden dürfen, welchen Fisch er tötet und verwertet und welchen er zurücksetzt. Das zwangsweise töten von Tieren die man nicht verwerten kann oder will, halten wir sowohl moralisch für falsch, als auch im Sinne des übergeordneten Tierschutzgesetzes für rechtswidrig.

Unterm Strich kann man sagen, dass wir gesetzliche Regelungen, die nicht ausdrücklich dem direkten Schutz des Menschen, einer Gesellschaft, oder deren Rechte und Eigentum dienen, kathegorisch ablehnen. Wir fordern unsere Verbände auf, gegen solche Restriktionen vorzugehen.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass jeder machen kann was er will. Wir möchten die Regeln für die Angelfischerei, die sich auf moralische Ansichten und Ideologien bezieht in den Händen derer wissen, die am jeweiligen Gewässer fischen.

In einem Verein kann also die Mitgliederversammlung mehrheitich beschließen, dass an ihren Gewässern z.B. Setzkescher verboten sein sollen. Dass ist ein demokratischer Entschluss derjenigen, die direkt betroffen sind. 

Dass Du Dich jetzt mit dem Thema Angelpolitik befasst hast ist richtig und gut. Genau das wollen wir erreichen.
Welche Schlüsse Du daraus ziehst, welche Meinung Du vertrittst, das ist alleine Deine Sache.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo zusammen,

das letzte Posting von Ralle hat es ( mal wieder in diesem ganzen Wust hier ) auf den Punkt gebracht.

Würden die " bescheuerten" Regelungen stärker kontrolliert würde auch der kleine Angler der Arsch hochkriegen.

Auch die Klarstellung mit den " Entscheidungsgewalt bei den Vereinen belassen und nicht von oben für ein ganzes Bundesland verhängen" ist meiner Meinung nach passend.

Leider gehen solche klaren Worte doch meistens unter.

Danke noch mal dafür.

Ich bin ja nach wie vor der Meinung, dass sich in den nächsten Jahren einige Angler umschauen werden, wenn der VDSF-Neu mal richtig loslegt.
Ironie an:
Natürlich nur im Interesse des Anglers.
Ist P.M. eigentlich der Angler, um den es dabei immer geht?
Ironie aus:

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------

